# Dragon Age Origins by Bioware



## Muk (Jun 4, 2009)

*Mods for the PC*: Here

A 'new' game from Bioware.

It tries to recapture the feeling of Baldur's gate but is based on an all new rp-system.

Anyone interested in it?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2009)

ive been hearing about this for years. Bioware will always hold a special spot in my heart for the BG series and KotoR 1...but is this an MMO?

i *HATE* mmo's!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 4, 2009)

It's completely single-player, I believe.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> It's completely single-player, I believe.



Jizzed as planned


----------



## Roy (Jun 4, 2009)

This is a definite GOTY candidate..can't wait for this game


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2009)

Usually not much for WRPG's but I may make an exception here.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2009)

i don't understand Geek speak...whats the difference between Jrpg's and Wrpg's?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 4, 2009)

A good story, generally.

Just kidding.

JRPG's tend to be far more linear as far as the story goes, whilst WRPG's tend to be 'pick your own adventure'. WRPG's also tend to stick to DnD combat and usually have silent protagonists for the player to customize.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i don't understand Geek speak...whats the difference between Jrpg's and Wrpg's?



Well, insulting me certainly isn't the way to get an answer

................... 

Wrpg= Western rpg (Oblivion, Fallout 3, etc.) 

Jrpg= Japanese rpg (Final Fantasy, Dargon Quest)


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2009)

One of my most anticipated games.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> *Well, insulting me certainly isn't the way to get an answer*
> 
> ...................
> 
> ...


yeah, i kinda figured this was the case...i like both to be honest, though i'm a little sick and tired of the FF franchise 

btw, its the internet, lighten up.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 4, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> ive been hearing about this for years. Bioware will always hold a special spot in my heart for the BG series and KotoR 1...but is this an MMO?



No MMO, but Bioware's had this in development so long one wonders if the graphics will be outdated before it hits the shelves 

I'm not a graphics whore, but it will get knocked in reviews for looking like NWN2.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> btw, its the internet, lighten up.



I didn't take it seriously. Note that I answered your question right after I said I wouldn't.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 5, 2009)

Getting this the day it comes on the shelves.

Bioware has this in the oven,Mass Effect 2 and THE motherfuking Star Wars:The Old Republic..

I would kill for any one of those games..so yeah..

Oh..and Bioware still has an unknown next-gen project..I wonder what the heck it is..


----------



## Muk (Jun 5, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Getting this the day it comes on the shelves.
> 
> Bioware has this in the oven,Mass Effect 2 and THE motherfuking Star Wars:The Old Republic..
> 
> ...



wasn't that in cooperation with active vision?

active vision usually does FPS like call of duty and wolfenstein ...

anyways this is a SINGLE PLAYER game

Fully Mature Content with, blood, gore, romance 

I'll link a few more vids i suppose


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 18, 2009)

"Dragon Agerigins" E3 2009 Demo:

        [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1VBRe3XTYk[/YOUTUBE]


I need this game so fucking badly..

The wait until 20'th Octomber is so painful..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm gonna have to pass on this one.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm gonna have to pass on this one.



Why....?


----------



## Felix (Jun 18, 2009)

From the video, it's such a step back from Mass Effect

The dialogues, expressions, voice acting are fucking horrendous


----------



## Vyse (Jun 18, 2009)

To get this straight: Is this the successor of BG and is set in its universe? Or is it a whole new game with a new story and a new universe with just the goal to capture the feeling of BG?

I´ll just get it if it´s the latter. I never played BG.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 18, 2009)

Felix said:


> From the video, it's such a step back from Mass Effect
> 
> The dialogues, expressions, voice acting are fucking horrendous



Mass Effect was much more cinematic,but at the price of having the lifespan of a mayfly.

This is somewhere around the 70-80 hours mark.

And yeah,the engine ain't the greatest for facial rendition,but it does it's job well in the other areas that count.

And what is wrong again with the voice acting? 

Edit:

*"Or is it a whole new game with a new story and a new universe with just the goal to capture the feeling of BG?

I´ll just get it if it´s the latter. I never played BG."*


It is a brand new game inside a brand new universe.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2009)

Felix said:


> From the video, it's such a step back from Mass Effect
> 
> The dialogues, expressions, voice acting are fucking horrendous



Really? Voice acting seems even better then ME for me. Dialog i have to see more but seems fine. I agree expressions aren't as good as ME2 is looking. But combat itself looks alot of fun and the story sounds badass.


----------



## Felix (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes I do agree that Combat and story look great. It will be a great game overall
Just disappointed about those 3 things though


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2009)

Well don't be to disappointed cause we get ME2 only few months later. I mean really i was worried about EA fucking Bioware up but since EA is becoming pretty good lately and with more funding it seems these gems from bioware get to come out a lot sooner, which is great


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2009)

The combat looks slow and boring to me, and half of the trailer is just the guy running through corridors. Typical reasons I hate WRPGs.

The only game like these that I have ever really liked was a couple Ultima games. At least the battle system wasn't that bad.


----------



## Arios (Jun 18, 2009)

The only two things that have bothered me so far are, as mentioned above, the combat seems a little slow (which is something they hopefully take time to look at) and the focus on the "sex and violence" in the game which they seem to be coming out with in a lot of the trailers/gameplay vids lately which just seems juvenile.  I'm hoping that's more down to crappy marketing rather than because we're going to get smacked with awkward looking sex scenes for several hours though 

If I can get 80 odd hours of gameplay and a good story out of it, I'm sure I'll enjoy the game anyway


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The combat looks slow and boring to me, and half of the trailer is just the guy running through corridors. Typical reasons I hate WRPGs.
> 
> The only game like these that I have ever really liked was a couple Ultima games. At least the battle system wasn't that bad.



Basically just described every rpg from JRPG to WRPG. Combat is always slow. If it's not it's still extremely limited compared to action games. Alot of walking, alot of small time consuming puzzles, yep fits every rpg I've ever played.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2009)

I haven't played many JRPGs that are that slow. I think we're talking about two different things.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2009)

I've played quite alot of JRPG, they are mostly slow moving games. There's a reason there so long, there slow


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 18, 2009)

WTF?  I thought this was going to be Baldur's Gate-like gameplay, not WoW.  Disappointed total.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 18, 2009)

How so ?

Because of the WoW-liek-view ? You do know you can change the perspective to a isometric view so you can control your party members, just  a-la-BG right ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I've played quite alot of JRPG, they are mostly slow moving games. There's a reason there so long, there slow


I'm talking about the battle system. It looks like a typical boring MMORPG. Walk into a group of enemies and 2 hours later you've killed them. A shitty click-fest. 

With JRPGs you work with menus and everything is a bit easier to navigate. The battles are usually over pretty quickly outside of very difficult fights. 

The difference is night and day.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2009)

From what i see most battles take about 2-3 minutes. Same as JRPG. Menus are the same thing as clicking on a certain attack. The bosses in this game can take upwards to 10-15 minutes. Same as bosses in JRPG. 

No it's about the same.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 19, 2009)

The Wanderer said:


> How so ?
> 
> Because of the WoW-liek-view ? You do know you can change the perspective to a isometric view so you can control your party members, just  a-la-BG right ?



No, because of the point-and-click like gameplay.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 19, 2009)

Donkey Show: You could use the point-and-click gameplay (unless you had spellcasters) in BG as well. What's your point ? 

If I were you, I'd go to the Bioware forums, express your concerns there and have the devs adress your problems. Unlike Blizzard or those countless japanese companies, you'll find a quick answer with the Biowareans.

Crazy Moron X: Easy batttles ? You mean battles with a retardaly lack of challenge save for mobs with over-inflated stats . 

And please let's not even mention the ridiculously predictable "plots" they offer. . .


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 20, 2009)

Bah, I'm thinking specifically of BG: Dark Alliance.  My bad, carry on.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 4, 2009)

I just watched some videos for this and it looks frickin' awesome. Since it's made by Bioware, the same company that made two of my favorite games of all time, Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic and Mass Effect, I expect great things from this game.


----------



## martryn (Jul 4, 2009)

I thought the battle system was more like you could pause the game and select commands for your characters and then unpause the game, which is sorta similar to Baldur's Gate, Neverwinter Nights, Knights of the Old Republic, and Mass Effect.  The system works fine for me.  It has all the elements of strategy and careful planning and positioning I love in RPG's, but at the same time, if you'd like, you can just click and let your characters beat the fuck out of something and get on your merry way nice and quick as well.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 4, 2009)

Real-Time combat > turn-based.


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2009)

martryn said:


> I thought the battle system was more like you could pause the game and select commands for your characters and then unpause the game, which is sorta similar to Baldur's Gate, Neverwinter Nights, Knights of the Old Republic, and Mass Effect.  The system works fine for me.  It has all the elements of strategy and careful planning and positioning I love in RPG's, but at the same time, if you'd like, you can just click and let your characters beat the fuck out of something and get on your merry way nice and quick as well.



it is just as you described, pause and strategies, or just fucking let your pc's hack and slash down the merry lane


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Basically just described every rpg from JRPG to WRPG. Combat is always slow. If it's not it's still extremely limited compared to action games. Alot of walking, alot of small time consuming puzzles, yep fits every rpg I've ever played.



that includes table top rpg 

any battle is slow in rpg, why should it be fast? unless you get a crit hit, there shouldn't be anything that makes it 'faster'


----------



## serger989 (Jul 4, 2009)

I've been waiting for this game since it was on the NWN engine way back in the day, I think... 5 years ago now? I NEED THIS GAME NEEEEARGH


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 21, 2009)

GameCon Trailer..awesome!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EegjjffT4sg[/YOUTUBE]


GameCon choices and consequences clip:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jE3Uedm_hM[/YOUTUBE]


And this officially shot up to my number 1 most-wanted game this winter!


----------



## Corruption (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm definitely picking this up, they had me at Bioware.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm not sure if I like Baldur's Gate gameplay these days... I will need a much better look at how the game plays or a demo to see if this is my kind of game.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 21, 2009)

^Well,it plays like Baldur's Gate 2 if you want it or like KoTOR if you want it..

I for once love the tactical play&pause&play some more that they have!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 21, 2009)

in an RPG i'm much more interested in story than I am in gameplay...as long as its not buggy, i'm fine with it.

Now If the story is anywhere NEAR the epic of the Baldur's Gate series or KotOR, I'm sold like a slavering fan-bitch.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Sep 7, 2009)

Argh...come on Bioware, deliver me glorious Baldur's gate like hilarity...argh


----------



## whamslam3 (Sep 7, 2009)

i hope this games turns out to be good cuz im liking the ideas the have for the story and stuff reminds me of LOTRs kinda. im in need of a good RPG


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 8, 2009)

Of course it will be good,it's Bioware afterall.

Even their worst game,Jade Empire, was better than most other companies best games.

Anyway,if anyone wants to see all the 6 Origins stories you can play as look at the trailers in this site:

Kal


----------



## Muk (Sep 8, 2009)

ohh i love the origin stories already

some really nice intros


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 9, 2009)

I've been gaining a lot of interest in this game lately which I find odd since this isn't my usual style of RPG. What I've seen so far has intrigued me quite a bit though.


----------



## Muk (Sep 18, 2009)

more videos 

3


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY9jSp7rdKg[/YOUTUBE]


Can you measure the level of badass in this vid?

You can't because there is no scale great enough to measure it with!!!


----------



## Muk (Oct 6, 2009)

nice trailer


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 6, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> One of my most anticipated games.



Secondededed


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 6, 2009)

On 13'th this month we will get the Character Creator for Dragon Agerigins!

We can tweak our characters until we have finally created a good PC,and then save him/her and use it in the campaign when the game comes out!


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 6, 2009)

I just realized by watching one of the videos you guys posted. It's Mass Effect with Mid-evil setting.


I WANT THIS GAME IN MY PANTS!


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 6, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> I just realized by watching one of the videos you guys posted. It's Mass Effect with Mid-evil setting.
> 
> 
> I WANT THIS GAME IN MY PANTS!



Nuh-uh!

It's motherfucking Baldur's Gate with Mass Effect graphics!!!


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 6, 2009)

Since it seems like my PC is now running good after some thermal grease application, I just might be checking it out for sure now. :3


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2009)

I dunno.. the more I watch these videos the more I want this game.  Boiware is soooo good.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 6, 2009)

The only thing this game needs is 4 player Co-op, why single player!? i got people i want to play with!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2009)

^  I KNOW right..


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 6, 2009)

Bioware sure knows how to make a good story i still remember the epic Kotor story when Malak said to Raven "I am your disciple", i just hope we get these WTF moments here too.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2009)

So gameinformer gave it a 9...want now.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> So gameinformer gave it a 9...want now.



How hard is it for any game to get a 9 from Gameinformer?

Is this a rare thing?


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 7, 2009)

It only takes a sack of money.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2009)

While that's true it still got me more hyped about this game, since I know it'll be amazing.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 7, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> It only takes a sack of money.



Than I am glad that EA is behind Bioware on this one..:ho


And that's a pretty goddamned demonic looking rabbit..


----------



## The Boss (Oct 7, 2009)

I just preordered this game.  Fuck... im screw. There goes my life come Nov. 3rd.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 8, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> How hard is it for any game to get a 9 from Gameinformer?
> 
> Is this a rare thing?





Lord Yu said:


> It only takes a sack of money.



this is a moot point...even Bioware's worst game is still well made and enjoyable. They take pride in their work.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 8, 2009)

The armor for pre-orders looks awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 8, 2009)

^ It's faptastic. I wonder what it will look like on female shep.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z-8SfxeP1E[/YOUTUBE]


One of the bosses in the game..



Also the nursery-rhyme is creepy as fuck..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 10, 2009)

i'd hit that...


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 10, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i'd hit that...



With a +4 Hammer of Justice maybe..


----------



## Muk (Oct 10, 2009)

do we have magic missiles


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 10, 2009)

Muk said:


> do we have magic missiles



Well..there is the weak sort of magic missile which all mages get at first..

It's pathetically weak but very fast.

You can of course upgrade that to be pretty powerfull..


If you want to see 2 guys just playing Dragon Age for 20 minutes and commenting on it just go here:

proof

It seems the game is hard as fuck even on the "normal" setting..


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 10, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z-8SfxeP1E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> One of the bosses in the game..
> ...




It'd be pretty awesome if that voice was the beast's...this game is gunna have the BioWare dialogue system right? with the right or wrong choices and shit?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 10, 2009)

I preordered the game from Gamestop ^__^
it's the first time I'm excited about playing as a dwarf and elf character :0
I'm goin' to be hatin' on the elves when I play as a human though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 10, 2009)

Human Noble for me bebeh!

I'm going Reaver class 


then maybe Assassin 


Mages are for girls and limp wristed ninnies


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah I'll go Human Noble first too. 

Mages and Elves are evil and must die :ho


----------



## FFLN (Oct 10, 2009)

I personally prefer the low-down and face-beaten-in-the-dust commoner origin stories. Since they seem to have to overcome quite a few obstacles. I'll probably start off with the mage though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 10, 2009)

FFLN said:


> I personally prefer the low-down and face-beaten-in-the-dust commoner origin stories. Since they seem to have to overcome quite a few obstacles. I'll probably start off with the mage though.



the only "commoner" origins available are the City Elf and Dwarf Commoner...

The city elf seems to be a really downtrodden hard luck origin what with the slavery and racism etc. so that might be right up your alley.

The dwarf on the other hand is just too short, hairy and unattractive for me to properly role play


----------



## FFLN (Oct 10, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> the only "commoner" origins available are the City Elf and Dwarf Commoner...
> 
> The city elf seems to be a really downtrodden hard luck origin what with the slavery and racism etc. so that might be right up your alley.
> 
> The dwarf on the other hand is just too short, hairy and unattractive for me to properly role play



Yeah, I know. The commoner elf story grew on me when I first watched it, but the dwarf story got my attention once I got to it. They're both interesting in their own way.

I'm wondering if they're going to add a human commoner origin story as DLC at a later point...


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 10, 2009)

I usually hate humans but I think I might play one here.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 10, 2009)

I'll be the prettiest race.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 11, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I'll be the prettiest race.



So a dwarf then. That would be perfect for you. Gotta love 'em beards.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 11, 2009)

I wonder how this game will not become one giant fantasy cliche. 

Someone know?


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 11, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I wonder how this game will not become one giant fantasy cliche.
> 
> Someone know?



What the heck is a cliche anyway in this age and time?

The word has been used so much that it has lost all meaning because by this point in time every story has been used,every motif drained and every plot detailed.

But!

Yes,there will be elfs and dwarves and humans and magic and dragons and the GREAT DARKNESS but it will be something new due to the way Bioware will tell the story.

I mean,sure,they could make a RPG in which you could play as a bacteria who evolves to fight other bacteria and eventually becomes the top bacteria in the food chain.

It would be a novelty,but I am pretty sure that almost nobody would play that game.


Also,human noble for the win..

I mean..just check this out!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTKwnzY3NbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FFLN (Oct 11, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I wonder how this game will not become one giant fantasy cliche.
> 
> Someone know?



Swords and Magic. Check.
Elves and Dwarves. Check.
Dark army of demon-like spawn. Check.
Sex. Check and double-checked.

On the surface, it seems pretty re-hashed, but what seems to be the difference maker, imo, is that they're trying to present it in a non-stereotypical manner, in terms of story, design, characters, etc. From what I've seen so far, it seems as though it's on target. Of course, I'll have to really get into it before I can give a more thorough opinion.

EDIT:


> I mean,sure,they could make a RPG in which you could play as a bacteria who evolves to fight other bacteria and eventually becomes the top bacteria in the food chain.
> 
> It would be a novelty,but I am pretty sure that almost nobody would play that game.



Dude, you either missed the smiley and I still interpreted the knock against it correctly, or you just totally nailed Spore down without even realizing it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 11, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I wonder how this game will not become one giant fantasy cliche.
> 
> Someone know?



It's going to be the ultimate, un-licensed, fantasy cliche.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 11, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Dude, you either missed the smiley and I still interpreted the knock against it correctly, or you just totally nailed Spore down without even realizing it.




I said RPG..

I know that what I described sounded like Spore..but that part of Spore was actiony-arcade..

When I think at a bacteria-themed RPG made by Bioware I think about unparalled interaction with the Petri Dish in which the fight is taking place,deep bacteria companions to help you coupled with bacteria romance and unique quests for different strains of bacteria!


Edit: I forgot to say that that part was by far the greatest thing in Spore..


----------



## FFLN (Oct 11, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> I said RPG..
> 
> I know that what I described sounded like Spore..but that part of Spore was actiony-arcade..
> 
> ...



What was the greatest thing in Spore?

You can sort of consider Spore to be an RPG... with a story that you make up in your own head... sort of. There're stats. Party members... and you can take down epic boss monsters. Although it might take a few generations to do so.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 11, 2009)

FFLN said:


> What was the greatest thing in Spore?
> 
> You can sort of consider Spore to be an RPG... with a story that you make up in your own head... sort of. There're stats. Party members... and you can take down epic boss monsters. Although it might take a few generations to do so.



Umm..the part in which you are a little single-celled organism trying to stay alive and to stay one step ahead of your competion.

That and the creature phase were by far the most entertaining things in that game.



Oh..and also..we are just two days away from getting the Character Creator!


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 11, 2009)

Though I'm still buying it like a dirty whore, I'm just skeptical about the Medieval European motif. Anglo Saxon, German blah. Where's my middle east? Where's my Orient? Or even better India!


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 11, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Though I'm still buying it like a dirty whore, I'm just skeptical about the Medieval European motif. Anglo Saxon, German blah. Where's my middle east? Where's my Orient? Or even better India!



In the sequel!


And you have Sten,who is a Qunari,a follower of the "Way" who comes from across the ocean and belongs to a fanatical race of golden skinned beings!


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 11, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Though I'm still buying it like a dirty whore, I'm just skeptical about the Medieval European motif. Anglo Saxon, German blah. Where's my middle east? Where's my Orient? Or even better India!



Jade Empire 2 .


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 11, 2009)

I think Jade Empire was awesome. It was easy but still awesome. I'd like a sequel to that game. Dwarfs and elves are boring as fuck.


Edit: Well blow me down.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 11, 2009)

RPGs need to take place in the Americas and Africa more often. Busting guns in space is fun and hitting a dude with a magic missile is always cool but I want to fight elephants and shit.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 11, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> RPGs need to take place in the Americas and Africa more often. Busting guns in space is fun and hitting a dude with a magic missile is always cool but I want to *fight elephants and shit.*




I think lord of the rings had elephants...and orcs that looked like shit.


----------



## Muk (Oct 11, 2009)

i just preorded it today on uk.amazon  34.22 euro


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 11, 2009)

sweet 

so who's going evil on their first run? 
I usually start all games as a kinda good warrior/fighter human on all rpgs xD


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 11, 2009)

in my RPG's i've actually transcended the whole good and evil concept...I no longer play goody goody unrealistic characters. I try to go for more realistic neutral grayish persona who help people help themselves and if they can't, fuck 'em.

then on my second play through i play a complete psychopath bent on world domination...the usual.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 11, 2009)

hmm yeah, I usually just do whatever I feel like, which is mostly good/neutral stuff with the occasional sidedish of murder and stealing >__>

evil is so much fun tho


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 11, 2009)

Heh,for some reason I always play the shining beacon of hope in the darkness on my first playthrough..

Hell,after I am done with Dragon Age,pink flowers shall be eaten by magical unicorns on an irish-green field under a summer sky,and all shall rejoice..

It just feels more rewarding!


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 11, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> in my RPG's i've actually transcended the whole good and evil concept...I no longer play goody goody unrealistic characters. I try to go for more realistic neutral grayish persona who help people help themselves and if they can't, fuck 'em.
> 
> then on my second play through i play a complete psychopath bent on world domination...the usual.



There's no such thing in these games. You're either an unreasonably holy saint, an aloof bastard, or a complete asshole. There's never an option for a real person or a true villain. That's the problem with these karma meter games. There grasp of morality is cartoonishly simplistic.


----------



## Muk (Oct 11, 2009)

i found it rather very entertaining when you played hordes of the underdark and went evil on Mephistopheles and made him your own lacky if you had his true name. 

The most entertaining part was if you made the angel that was sleepying your play mate and then made Mephistopheles your own lacky, best solution of all

Dunno what will happen in this game, i'll just play through the game like i like the first time around, then try either extremes and then play through it again with some other options.

So many class combination that are available, still so much to explore.


----------



## Weebl (Oct 11, 2009)

There is no karma meter in DA so hopefully the choices will be more similar to those from The Witcher than from KotOR.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 11, 2009)

The Witcher was awesome...i heard their currently working on the sequel. Hopefully its even better than the first.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 11, 2009)

They're trying to sell The Witcher sequel to a publisher.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 11, 2009)

ugh, it'll probably be bought by some asshole company like Atari and they'll shit all over it.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 11, 2009)

FFLN said:


> So a dwarf then. That would be perfect for you. Gotta love 'em beards.



DUN JUDGE ME.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 12, 2009)

Here people,watch the "Sacred Ashes" full trailer which has been leaked right now!

It's quite a bit longer than the other version!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC2J_di5DRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 12, 2009)

^ that fucking thing makes my dick wanna explode!

can't wait to devour the souls of my enemies while hearing the lamentations of their women


----------



## FFLN (Oct 12, 2009)

The Boss said:


> DUN JUDGE ME.



Hey, if I liked a stout-as-a-trunk stature and a hard-as-a-rock body, I'd say the same too.



Centuryslayer said:


> sweet
> 
> so who's going evil on their first run?



I usually just make choices based on how I personally feel. On replays is when I gear the choices to the extreme.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2009)

Made the guy explode = Win. Must buy!


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 12, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Made the guy explode = Win. Must buy!



I loved her laugh after that!

Oh Morrigan!


----------



## Muk (Oct 12, 2009)

vid was removed 

got another link

Every single women reading this thread should know...


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 12, 2009)

Creatures of Dragon Age documentary (may contain some spoilers.. ):

Part 1

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxcuTE6N7cM[/YOUTUBE]


Part 2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJH5RYJbYew&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Oct 12, 2009)

they got some pretty monsters in there


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 12, 2009)

Also a Ctrl-Alt-Del comic..good Lord..


----------



## Muk (Oct 12, 2009)

slurp slurp


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 12, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Also a Ctrl-Alt-Del comic..good Lord..


----------



## FFLN (Oct 12, 2009)

The Brood Mother isn't actually as disgusting-looking as I feel she should look. Maybe if, while grabbing a character, she forced him/her to suck on her teets, then she would be more grotesque, in my view. That and maybe shooting darkspawn babies from her monster vag or something.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 13, 2009)

Guys..the freakin Character Creator is now available on the Dragon Age home page!

I made a bitchin Human Noble!!!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 13, 2009)

damn, i haven't been this psyched to play an RPg in years...i remember when i first got BG2 i returned it because i hated rpg's, what with the story and the thinking involved blah blah i thought.

God was i a fucking idiot.

*downloadz*


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 13, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> damn, i haven't been this psyched to play an RPg in years...i remember when i first got BG2 i returned it because i hated rpg's, what with the story and the thinking involved blah blah i thought.
> 
> God was i a fucking idiot.
> 
> *downloadz*





Make sure you post a picture of your character..(or at least your damned opinion..)


----------



## Weebl (Oct 13, 2009)

The creator lacks several features, like possibility of adding scars or piercings , but nevertheless i find it quite good.

It's definietly better then the creator from Oblivion where you have like one million sliders but no matter how much you move them you always end up with some ugly deformed friend.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 13, 2009)

Heh..and these are the first official pictures of my Human Noble!!!









Edit:Imageshack is poo..

Edit Edit:And I finally shaped the poo to my liking!


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 13, 2009)

Been looking forward to this.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 13, 2009)

I've kept my Dragon Age exposure to almost nothing.  I barely even know how the game plays.  I'll grab myself a PC demo some time after launch to see if the gameplay is my kind of thing.  I love me some BioWare, but if it plays like PC Baldur's Gate I may not be so crazy about it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 13, 2009)

^ever played baldurs gate? that's pretty much it but more 'modern' (read: flashy)


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 13, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^ever played baldurs gate? that's pretty much it but more 'modern' (read: flashy)


Kinda covered that in the last post, but yeah I have.  Only played briefly and I barely remember it, but I wasn't too crazy about it.  I was only a child back then, so my opinion may change.  I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 13, 2009)

I am officially waiting for some modded hair...i got almsot everything else to look as close to me as possible, but the hair is still off


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 14, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Kinda covered that in the last post, but yeah I have.  Only played briefly and I barely remember it, but I wasn't too crazy about it.  I was only a child back then, so my opinion may change.  I'll just have to wait and see.



ah my bad 
hm, BG wasn't really targeted at children so that might be it too ^^


----------



## Muk (Oct 14, 2009)

so i made a character for each race and each class, i guess i know now how many times i'll play through that game

i am rather surprised that humans only have an origin story for either mage or noble

i thought they would also have an origin for the common human


----------



## Tokkan (Oct 14, 2009)

Muk said:


> i thought they would also have an origin for the common human



They did, but it was cut because the story they wrote up for it didn't match up with the tone of the game.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 14, 2009)

Nov 3rd! :FAPFAPFAP


----------



## Muk (Oct 14, 2009)

counting the days until the game is delivered is painful

need more content revealed or something 

Scacred Ashes full vid:

Naruto Chapter 468 Prediction Thread


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 14, 2009)

Muk said:


> so i made a character for each race and each class, i guess i know now how many times i'll play through that game
> 
> i am rather surprised that humans only have an origin story for either mage or noble
> 
> i thought they would also have an origin for the common human



it would be so cool if they added more as dlc 

and the game comes out nov 5 here >__>


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2009)

This is the ONLY game I can see I'll enjoy as much as Uncharted 2...Can it be? Can Bioware blow me away? I hope so.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 14, 2009)

i hate this character creator!

I was so busy making up my character that when i finally finished i thought "lets play!"...only to remember i don't have the game yet


----------



## Muk (Oct 14, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i hate this character creator!
> 
> I was so busy making up my character that when i finally finished i thought "lets play!"...only to remember i don't have the game yet



well now you won't be wasting your time on creating your character anymore

so when the game does come out, you can go straight into playing


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> This is the ONLY game I can see I'll enjoy as much as Uncharted 2...Can it be? Can Bioware blow me away? I hope so.



apart from the two games being wildly different, I think so 
man I need a ps3. uncharted 2 and demons souls looks soo good 



Muk said:


> well now you won't be wasting your time on creating your character anymore
> 
> so when the game does come out, you can go straight into playing



WASTING TIME?! if there's one thing I loooove about rpg's, it's to create my character(s). I could spend all day conten just tweaking a character if the game would let me.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 14, 2009)

i'm kinda pissed that i get stuck with sword and shield style until i level up...i wanted to specialize in dual wielding.

heh, i can easily remedy that with a character editor though


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 14, 2009)

^watcha mean? get stuck with sword & shield? (I don't have the char editor)


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 14, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^watcha mean? get stuck with sword & shield? (I don't have the char editor)



when creating a warrior class your first fighting talents are put into sword and shield style automatically...i guess that if you want to use 2 weapon fighting or 2 handed weapons you need to level up to be able to put talents in them.

all i was saying is that once the game comes out, i'm sure someone will creat a character editor that will allow me to remove those "sword and shield" talents and replace them with 2 weapon fighting...at least for first level, that way i don't have wasted talents on sword and shield style.

i'm anal like that.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 14, 2009)

hm, that's kinda odd. maybe 1h sword and shield are easier to 'learn' how to use (realism wtf?) or the game starts out with only that combo to choose from at first in the origin, so not having any points in them might make things harder in the game? just a guess ^^

I couldn't start the char creator 
anyone care to give me a rundown of the skills/classes etc?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 14, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> when creating a warrior class your first fighting talents are put into sword and shield style automatically...i guess that if you want to use 2 weapon fighting or 2 handed weapons you need to level up to be able to put talents in them.



I think those are free talents that you get based just upon the origin that you choose. Once you have the actual game, you'll get your normal selection of talents and skills.

The main thing that's confusing me are the stats. Usually I try to balance them out while putting more focus in the stat(s) that matter for the class, but since I have no idea how the stats work in practice, I'm pretty much divvying up those first 5 points into the areas that matter. That means a bunch of low constitution mages and rogues...


----------



## Muk (Oct 15, 2009)

err if you are a dwarf fighter you start out with 2 weapon fighting abilities

at least that's what i think you do, or maybe it choses based on your ability score, might have to test it out

try different ability score, but i think it is based on race/origin more than ability score

i made 3 warriors (human/dwarf/elf) the human had sword/shield, dwarf is 2 weapon fighting and elf was ranged with bows, even though i pumped all my stats into strength for 2handed weapons with elf


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 15, 2009)

I can't wait for this game. I wish I could time travel to Nov 3rd.


----------



## Muk (Oct 15, 2009)

Dragon AGE SOUND TRACK FOR Streaming:



And a Wiki page for all those lore hungry people:

Allon cannot die by physical means.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 15, 2009)

Lore mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## FFLN (Oct 15, 2009)

Muk said:


> err if you are a dwarf fighter you start out with 2 weapon fighting abilities
> 
> at least that's what i think you do, or maybe it choses based on your ability score, might have to test it out
> 
> ...



Yeah, those seem to be abilities that come with each origin. Since they seem to be freebies in a way, it doesn't really bother me that much, although depending upon origin and class, your character can get a hefty boost if you were already planning on going down that weapon or skill path.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 15, 2009)

OM NOM NOM, LOOOOORE!


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 18, 2009)

PC Gamer UK (the good PCG,not the shitty US one) rated Dragon Age a 94%,basically one of the highest grades they gave a game in the recent years and called it the role-playing experience of the decade...

A few snippets:



> PC Gamer UK wrote:
> "Thus begins Dragon age, one of the most enormous and astonishing of games. It's an unashamed high-fantasy RPG, rooted in the most traditional soil, yet set in a highly original world."
> 
> "This is not a game that can be simply explained. How does it begin? It begins in six completely different ways, and each of these can be met with a wildly different approach."
> ...




I think I need to wipe myself right now..



Edit:Also Borderlands got a 86% rating which means that it is a pretty darned good game too!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 18, 2009)

^ THAT is why i don't pirate Bioware games...out of repect for their talent and dedication.

they do not disappoint, every game they make is excellent.

I can't wait to give this game a spin on my hard drive.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 18, 2009)

anyone else fapping? coz I know I am


----------



## Muk (Oct 18, 2009)

> "Whether you play as a male or female, there are various characters with whom you can fall in love. However this isn't a genderless universe, and a *gay relationship will be recognised *as such."



That just made my day


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 18, 2009)

^I wonder if that means they'll be hating?

I'm gonna sex up Sten just for kicks


----------



## Muk (Oct 18, 2009)

i bet some religious cult is going to call foul and sexist or something when the game actually comes out


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 18, 2009)

I can't wait for the Fox News coverage


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2009)

Good gay's deserve to witness virtual sex for there liking too. Game designers are to single minded. But if it's a scene like ME won't be much. Now do it like Heavy Rain scene and we got something


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 18, 2009)

stop reminding me of all the cool ps3 games I'm missing out on Crazy  
and I agree btw ~~


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 18, 2009)

I need to find some other game to tie me over until this comes out.


----------



## Muk (Oct 18, 2009)

hmmm i still haven't played through throne of baal for BG2 maybe i should do that until the game comes out


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 18, 2009)

Can't wait to be a mage.

:sqee


----------



## The Boss (Oct 18, 2009)

Fuck.. I think I need to play as male now.. I wanna be a gay male.  Yaoi time nao.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 19, 2009)

Muk said:


> hmmm i still haven't played through throne of baal for BG2 maybe i should do that until the game comes out



if you do, don't forget to mod it with the Ascension mod...it was made by D. Gaider from bioware to make the final battle more satisfying and closer to how he wanted it.

its actually quite challenging too, as a battle for godhood should be


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 19, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Fuck.. I think I need to play as male now.. I wanna be a gay male.  Yaoi time nao.



I did that with lez in Mass Effect and twas awesome


----------



## martryn (Oct 19, 2009)

Pre-ordered a few days ago.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Muk (Oct 19, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> if you do, don't forget to mod it with the Ascension mod...it was made by D. Gaider from bioware to make the final battle more satisfying and closer to how he wanted it.
> 
> its actually quite challenging too, as a battle for godhood should be



i just haven't played it cause the expansion is all in german, and they whole voice acting and text everything is feels soooo ruined in german 

besides somehow i feel so underpowered in that game

i maxed out my mage and managed to solo game baldur's gate 2, but now in throne of baals they just 1 shot my angel ally 

and trying to solo thrones is rather difficult when your fodder summons get 1 shotted


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 19, 2009)

Here is a new EuroGamer preview of the game,it is the closest thing they could do besides a review with the NDA and all of that!




" *Dragon Age: Origins is certainly pure, distilled BioWare, and it doesn't seem the developer has lost anything by shrugging off its ties with D&D, or had its understanding of classic fantasy adventuring clouded by a few years of Sonic and spaceships. As an RPG, it's engrossing, easy to grasp, and moulds itself to how you want to play it.* "

" *BioWare has finally come home*."

They like it..they like it a lot!


----------



## Muk (Oct 19, 2009)

some interessting interviews that are far more revealing in how bioware produces Dragonage


----------



## The Boss (Oct 19, 2009)

Things seems promising. :WOW


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2009)

Do people really ever doubt Bioware?


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Do people really ever doubt Bioware?



Haters? 

So I'm guessing most are picking it up for the 360?


----------



## martryn (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd prefer to pick it up on PC, but I don't have a PC worthy enough, yet.  And so the 360 it is.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 19, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Haters?
> 
> So I'm guessing most are picking it up for the 360?


Gunna try it on PC and if I like it I'll most likely buy it on PC.  If it plays like the classic BioWare RPG it is trying to be I would imagine it plays best on PC.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 19, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Haters?
> 
> So I'm guessing most are picking it up for the 360?



Hell naw!

This game was made for the PC and then later ported to the consoles.

On the PC you can play it Baldur's Gate style,from an isometric view while on the console version you can only play it from a third-person Knights of the Old Republic view due to the console's inherent limitations.

On the PC there will also be shitloads of mods and even new games and settings created by the modding comunity.



And forgive the doubters.

They clearly do not know what BioWare is and does!

I have come to rely on BioWare to make good RPG's just like I have come to expect great animation films from Pixar or great chapters of One Piece from Oda.

They all are constants in my entertainment world.

The day BioWare starts sucking..well,I am finished with computer gaming altogether since there will probably be nothing good left to play. ( I only play RPG's and RTS games and very rarely adventure games)


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 19, 2009)

PC = modding potential = making the game several times better and more polished as well as customized (appearance and game play wise)

360 =  you're stuck with what you buy, no extra potantial to be had.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2009)

Well as much as the PC version will be better I simply don't like sitting for hours on my chair, where's the bed is more comfortable plus talking to friends on live while killing dragons just sounds more fun ^_^


----------



## The Boss (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm getting 360 version.  I care not for mods. I'm not much of a PC gamer.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 19, 2009)

My PC should be more than capable of handling it but I'm still having a few problems with it forced-rebooting. So I can't really rely on it 100% since I never know when it will just reboot itself. Thus that leaves me with getting either the 360 or PS3 version.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 19, 2009)

PC for me.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 20, 2009)

pre ordered it for the 360, my computer couldn't even start the char editor 

unlike you crazy, I'll probably disconnect from Live so no one can disrupt me in engrossing myself in the game


----------



## Muk (Oct 20, 2009)

pc all the way baby 

i got this high end gaming pc so if i don't get it for pc it'd be a waste

besides i arranged my setup so that my monitor is at the end of my bed so i can play it on my bet with wireless trackball and keyboards


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 20, 2009)

I need to updgrade my PC before 2011


----------



## Muk (Oct 21, 2009)

So with a live stream we are allowed to look at the game on the 28th of Oktober 

anyone excited? which team you guys going to cheer for?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm so gonna watch it 

oh and about the gay relationship stuff.

who else is gonna go for gay dwarf? just for the lulz of the 'sex scene' 

My dwarf shall conquer Zevran


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 21, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> I'm so gonna watch it
> 
> oh and about the gay relationship stuff.
> 
> ...



A gay dwarf... sounds.... 

My first character though, either my sexsi Female Elf Mage or my Male Human Warrior. 

But a gay dwarf will def be my char the second time through.


----------



## Munken (Oct 21, 2009)

review


----------



## Muk (Oct 21, 2009)

i am going through with a female human warrior the first time through, after that, i'll go through the entire list of character and class combination that are still available to me 

and all the sex variation included

i will enjoy running though the entire game multiple times

Best screen shot yet!!


you can't get better than have a dragon use his hind leg to sweep and kick you away from it

how badass a monster is that


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 21, 2009)

I seriously cannot wait for this game, it is destroying me. I am going insane waiting. MUST PLAY NOW!

I'm def getting it for the PC, as I have a really good PC. I am buying this game and not pirating it, for the same reason everyone else is. BioWare deserves the money.

Fantasy is my favourite setting for RPGs. Can't wait. Can't... wa..it...errgh


----------



## Felix (Oct 21, 2009)

After months of indiference to the game I'm finally getting pumped for it since for one, the latest marketing of the game is actually decent

I still remember the horrible Marlyn Manson trailer with low-res gameplay. And that shit was official


----------



## Muk (Oct 21, 2009)

Felix said:


> After months of indiference to the game I'm finally getting pumped for it since for one, the latest marketing of the game is actually decent
> 
> I still remember the horrible Marlyn Manson trailer with low-res gameplay. And that shit was official


----------



## FFLN (Oct 21, 2009)

Muk said:


> So with a live stream we are allowed to look at the game on the 28th of Oktober
> 
> anyone excited? which team you guys going to cheer for?



Thanks for the heads up. I didn't see the thread about it on the Bioware boards. From browsing around, it seems that there's one space left on the US team, due to a participant having to drop out at the last moment. A replacement for the spot is going to be chosen in... about an hour and a half. You *do *have to meet the requirements though: be 21 and up, be a US citizen, have a valid passport, have a whole week of time available for this (meaning next week starting this weekend), and be a DA fan and willing to have a great time there.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 21, 2009)

willing to have a great time? ah crap


----------



## Muk (Oct 21, 2009)

they closed it today i believe, okt 21 was deadline, so i didn't post it since i doubt you would make it 

ohh well i'll enjoy the live stream more than anything


----------



## FFLN (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you sure you just weren't trying to keep the competition down to have a better chance at getting picked...

I don't know if I'll watch the stream though... I don't want to be spoiled.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 21, 2009)

^good point, I've already got two minor spoilers from one of the links that I found in this thread. nothing major though. but ignorance is bliss when it comes to story. before you get the game that is


----------



## Muk (Oct 21, 2009)

hmmm ....... i don't mind being spoiled

and i can't even be enlisted in team usa, since i am in europe and don't meet all the reqs anyways


----------



## Muk (Oct 21, 2009)

btw anyone interessted in a dragon age origns forum based post by post RP? 

well i'd probably need at least a few play throughs before i'd start running a game like that, but still


----------



## FFLN (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd rather not. We might actually get TOO into it.XD

Here's something not DAO-related, but it relates to fantasy. Some of you guys might have seen this, or read all of them, but I ran into it a week ago and was driven to read all of them.



Just start reading a few, and you'll understand the general flow of it. I remember seeing it early on when it was still fairly new, but now that it's been 6 years since it's started... there's a WHOLE lot more to read.

Anyway, it could help to get you into a DAO frame of mind.

About the spoilers, yeah, after I started reading this thread and became tempted to click on links and watch videos, I just started to go with the information flow. I don't take them to be spoilers so much as tidbits that make me want to play the game. I do still consider plot and possible character twists to be major spoilers though.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 21, 2009)

I wish my character creator would magically turn into the final retail product


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 21, 2009)

2 weeks left...so long 

Human Warrior to Reaver here, no one better copy me


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 22, 2009)

I think I want to be a mage the first time through, a shapeshifter specifically.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently one of your romance options is a shapeshifting mage... imagine the possibilities. Imagine being able to participate in bear sex? Yes plz


----------



## Muk (Oct 22, 2009)

shapeshifting mage is called Morgan she's hot


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 22, 2009)

Muk said:


> shapeshifting mage is called Morgan she's hot



Yes she is.


I wonder if we get to romance any kind of other race aside of the main 3.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 22, 2009)

isn't it Morrigan? and she turns into a spider, that's not hot!


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 22, 2009)

Muk said:


> shapeshifting mage is called Morgan she's hot



It's actually Morrigan.

They named her after the celtic goddess of war!


Also..Human Noble Warrior with the Berserker spec is awesome!


----------



## Muk (Oct 22, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> isn't it Morrigan? and she turns into a spider, that's not hot!


 
but her mom is able to turn into a dragon

maybe if you get her on her good side you can get her to turn into a dragon as well 

yeah well i was gonna type morrigan, but firefox game me a spelling error, so i thought i was typing it wrong


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 22, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> isn't it Morrigan? and she turns into a spider, that's not hot!



Not hot? Dude that's so hot. Usually female spiders eat the male afterwards. That is the hottest EVER.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 22, 2009)

have you seen her spider form?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2009)

November 3rd...


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 22, 2009)

See, where's my set?


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is a new information about a party memberghren,the dwarf..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVztVbwFfa0[/YOUTUBE]



Goddamnit,I never play as a dwarf,but as companions they are always freaking kickass!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks awesome, want right the fuck now!


----------



## FFLN (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice that the Oghren trailer is finally out. Steve Blum did a pretty good job there. At first I thought it was going to sound like his Wolverine or Spike voice.


----------



## martryn (Oct 22, 2009)

Damn, I'm disappointed that I won't be playing the PC version of the game, but from the looks of it, it seems to run pretty good on the console.  I'm really excited.


----------



## Muk (Oct 23, 2009)

those were some nice vids

i can't wait 



flash game made for dragon age  2d dragon age


----------



## FFLN (Oct 23, 2009)

It's a pretty nice flash game. Being able to unlock actual in-game items is also a bonus.


----------



## Muk (Oct 23, 2009)

dude i am lvl 3 and its awesome 

i haven't played a tactical rpg game like this in ages

and its turn based


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 23, 2009)

gonna play it shortly


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone else play with the character creator. Kinda funny that I can't make it look like the guy in the ashes video...or even get his tattoo.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 23, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Anyone else play with the character creator. Kinda funny that I can't make it look like the guy in the ashes video...or even get his tattoo.



The guys at the Blur Studios (the ones that make cool animation scenes for BioWare) created a character in the character creator and from that base made the Grey Warden in the trailer.

They wanted the character to be special,so I don't think you can make the exact PC.


Maybe they will release it later..as a free DLC!


----------



## Muk (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone beat chapter 1 yet?

God damn the Ogre + alpha hurlock/genlock combo was the most difficult to kill

But so damn awesome when you do. Do i love mind blast/force shield or what


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 23, 2009)

*I'm definitely interested. Though I have no plans on getting a game anytime soon after modern ware 2, I can definitely see myself getting this in the future.*


----------



## jereith (Oct 23, 2009)

I seen the preview of this on the 20th and some of it was entertaining with the part at the end of the Bioware developer clad in full Dragon Age regalia, chainmail and all, harassing people in Gamestop to go buy Mass Effect and Dragon Age. Was pretty funny.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 23, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Anyone else play with the character creator. Kinda funny that I can't make it look like the guy in the ashes video...or even get his tattoo.



that's why I prefer the PC version for this type of game.

in a few weeks time there will be a ton of custom content available just to give your character different appearances not available in the char creator.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 23, 2009)

Just noticed this isn't a Games For Windows Live title.  I feel dirty even thinking it, but I will miss not getting cheevos for this.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2009)

can i make my character Black?


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 23, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> can i make my character Black?



They even have the cornrows haircut!

But I am pretty fucking sure that this would make your mother in some of the Origins a slut seeing as most often the dad is white..


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 23, 2009)

After messing with the creator a bit y character always seems to come out kinda ugly. And the presets sucks. And the voices more so I'm worried I will choose one that I will regret later down 20 hours.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> They even have the cornrows haircut!
> 
> But I am pretty fucking sure that this would make your mother in some of the Origins a slut seeing as most often the dad is white..



A black chick can get with a white guy with out being a slut


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 23, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> But I am pretty fucking sure that this would make your mother in some of the Origins a slut seeing as most often the dad is white..





Zen-aku said:


> A black chick can get with a white guy with out being a slut


lol.


Eevihl said:


> After messing with the creator a bit y character always seems to come out kinda ugly. And the presets sucks. And the voices more so I'm worried I will choose one that I will regret later down 20 hours.


That's one reason I liked the Mass Effect character creation.  It started with what I considered to be reasonably good looking characters and gave you the choice of having an ugly custom character.

I was at least content with the preset faces I saw on the character creator.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 24, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> lol.
> 
> That's one reason I liked the Mass Effect character creation.  It started with what I considered to be reasonably good looking characters and gave you the choice of having an ugly custom character.
> 
> I was at least content with the preset faces I saw on the character creator.



I made a sweet character using Mass Effect creator. But was a female.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 24, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> A black chick can get with a white guy with out being a slut



It's like this.

If your default mother and father in the Origins look like this:



And if you,the PC,look like this:




Then the only biological conclusion is that your mother fooled around a little with a dark,tall and handsome Qunari warrior from the North and his +25 Sword of Hammering!

Thus making your Origins mom a slut!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 24, 2009)

New trailer made me want this even more then before. Funny little dwarf.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> It's like this.
> 
> If your default mother and father in the Origins look like this:
> 
> ...





Best post ive seen all month


----------



## FFLN (Oct 24, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Just noticed this isn't a Games For Windows Live title.  I feel dirty even thinking it, but I will miss not getting cheevos for this.



Bioware has their own social site now. I much prefer that to using GFWL. Although, the main game that GFWL screws around with is Fallout 3.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 24, 2009)

what is GFWL good for anyway?

I have F3 and I've never ever been inclined to use it so I don't know its purpose...


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 24, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Bioware has their own social site now. I much prefer that to using GFWL. Although, the main game that GFWL screws around with is Fallout 3.


Anything BioWare builds into it will only work with BioWare games or EA games at best.  I would prefer GFWL just because it connects me with a community I have been a part of since the original Xbox.


~RAGING BONER~ said:


> what is GFWL good for anyway?
> 
> I have F3 and I've never ever been inclined to use it so I don't know its purpose...


Achievements and being connected to Xbox Live basically.  You can even private chat with people on Xbox which is kinda nice.  It isn't a big deal, but I enjoyed being able to get cheevos on PC Fallout and chat with the occasional fool.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm waiting for this game since it was announced (2004 or 2005?) 

My 1st playthrough:
MC (Warrior)
Orghren
Leilana
Wynne

2nd playthrough:
Alistair
Shale
MC (Rogue)
Morrigan

3rd playthrough:
Sten
War Dog
Zevran
MC (Mage)


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 24, 2009)

The latest gameplay vids on Gametrailers look fucked up. I'm a little worried about the Xbox version.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2009)

Preordered... I hope it lives up to my experience with previous Bioware RPGs


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 25, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> The latest gameplay vids on Gametrailers look fucked up. I'm a little worried about the Xbox version.



which one? the latest 3 looks good to me. apart from the guy playing friendly _fries_ his group with fire spells all the time. people demoing games always seem oddly bad at playing xD

cool with a dog companion. I think I'll skip the first time around but maybe when I play as a rouge or elf ^__^


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 25, 2009)

Crispy McFirespam was an ugly video.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 25, 2009)

Elves are short? the fuck is this shit?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 25, 2009)

in DnD and the like, Elves are shorter, slimmer and have finer features than humans...get with the program you nerd wannabe


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 25, 2009)

The wait for this game is so freaken long  For some reason I want this game more then anything else


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2009)

only in wow are elfs taller than humans


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2009)

btw

anyone else going to spend some time to play with the tool set that will come with the PC?

If i have some time after a few play through i might go and build a mod or two


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 26, 2009)

And here is the Dragon Agerigins first TV ad:



I love his voice..


----------



## martryn (Oct 26, 2009)

> only in wow are elfs taller than humans



And Tolkien.  In some DnD campaigns elves are just as tall or taller than humans. 

I'm going to have three playthroughs myself.  First with a commoner human rogue.  Second with an elven wizard.  Lastly a dwarven noble fighter.  Good times.


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2009)

i think i'll have at least 12 and maybe more  gonna play through all the origin story as male and female


----------



## The Boss (Oct 26, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> in DnD and the like, Elves are shorter, slimmer and have finer features than humans...get with the program you nerd wannabe


Well Tolkin JRR told me elves were the tallest and fairest of them all.


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2009)

lol well city elfs end up being in slums or whores in dragon age 

different setting different elfs 

get used to it 

they did say that they'll mix it up

btw anyone finished the first chapter of dragonage journey yet


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 26, 2009)

Muk said:


> btw anyone finished the first chapter of dragonage journey yet


I fiddled with it for a bit.  Didn't make any real progress since I don't even know if I am buying it soon after it comes out.  The only reason I would play the flash game is for the free items gimmick.


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2009)

lol you poor sod

 this is one of the best flash rpgs out there

the tactical level of fighting monster is just almost the same as table top tactics

and i loved it for doing that 

no simple hack and slash, if you don't do some real tactics you just die


----------



## The Boss (Oct 26, 2009)

Muk said:


> lol well city elfs end up being in slums or whores in dragon age
> 
> different setting different elfs
> 
> ...



*NO              U. *


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 26, 2009)

maaan, some of the armors in the dragon age wiki are fooking HOT!


----------



## FFLN (Oct 26, 2009)

martryn said:


> I'm going to have three playthroughs myself.  First with a *commoner human* rogue.  Second with an elven wizard.  Lastly a dwarven noble fighter.  Good times.



They don't have a commoner human origin.

In regards to the flash game, I beat the first chapter, but it was sort of long and boring. I have two of the unlockable items now, but going for the third one isn't too appealing at the moment. Maybe later I'll try and speed through it on easy.


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2009)

i played through it on hard for the first time

it was damn hard if you didn't use tactics and a few neat magic spells you didn't even stand a chance against the last bunch of enemies

alpha's + ogre being real nasty


----------



## FFLN (Oct 26, 2009)

I played through on normal. Since the main difference seems to just be HP and stats, and it doesn't affect the unlocks, it won't matter if I play the follow ups on easy.

I don't remember why I lost to the ogres/alpha the first time around, although it was probably the alpha's siege attack on my main healer, but I beat them the second time. It's not a difficult game, but it does get boring. I had two mages dealing ranged damage and locking down with stuns while the warrior tanked. The bard just seemed like he would be useless compared to my team of stunners, plus I don't think they do auto-level ups for unused companions.


----------



## Muk (Oct 27, 2009)

lol gamestop people fail sooo bad in this vid


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 27, 2009)

you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) almost let this thread hit page 2..unacceptable! 

anyway, 1 week left until my life turns to shit 

also, isn't there supposed to be some kind of game demonstration later today?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, 10 am GMT/3 am PST. The 24-hour Warden's Quest contest begins then. Although I don't want to be spoiled, I am curious about just how they've set up this competition via playing Dragon Age...


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 28, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) almost let this thread hit page 2..unacceptable!
> 
> anyway, 1 week left until my life turns to shit
> 
> also, isn't there supposed to be some kind of game demonstration later today?



Do you really want to be spoiled out of your ass regarding the story and characters?

Because that is what will happen if you watch the live feed!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah...a game like this only comes around every few years. I wanna savor it myself


----------



## FFLN (Oct 28, 2009)

Actually, it seems more like the Bioware guys are just pulling up big and difficult battles and then keeping score on who plays better. At least, that's the feeling I got from watching their "Making of" video for Warden's Quest.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah i'll be watching if it starts to be "spoilerish" i'll turn it off...


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 28, 2009)

The first official indepth review of a gaming site of Dragon Agerigins

For the XBox 360 :


"*Final Verdict
Like playing one of the most engaging games of your life on an emotional rollercoaster suspended between an excitable pair of moral pendulums. An engaging, emotive, thrill-packed joy ride of an RPG whose quality exceeds anything we could have possibly expected. 9.4/10* "

For the PC:


"*Final Verdict
This is a masterpiece of a roleplaying game that thoroughly deserves to rub shoulders with Bioware’s archive of classics. 9.4/10
*" 

Both versions got 94% due to graphics,which got a  7.8/10 rating !


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2009)

The graphics really are a downer, but then again I liked both neverwinter nights games.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 28, 2009)

graphics are not everything... hell i disliked Crysis i did not care for the gameplay... beautiful game though...
if i remember currently at a time i had Oblivion installed i choose to play FF VII 
so yeah for me gameplay/story >>>>>>>> graphics


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2009)

Still it hardly seems any better than The Witcher which is several years old


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 28, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Still it hardly seems any better than The Witcher which is several years old



never played that game 

it's annoying on the event everyone plays on the far camera...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2009)

As far as I remember the witcher was based on the aurora engine as well (most 3D bioware rpgs are), but it looked quite amazing in comparison (back then)

If it's at least on that level, I'll be happy.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 28, 2009)

Zaru said:


> The graphics really are a downer, but then again I liked both neverwinter nights games.



they're pushing the hardwares limits in other areas than shiny graphics. (thank god) I'd rather see massive battles, monsters and a plutoria of voiced dialouge and animations than shiny graphical mumbo jumbo in an rpg to be honest 

that and I don't give a rats ass about graphics when it comes to enjoying the game. it just helps sell the game before release


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2009)

Voiced dialog lol

That's why the main character is silent?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 28, 2009)

he/she is? then again recording all that dialog for what is it? around 3-5 different voices per gender/race, would have required a bigger disc  (blu ray anyone) Imo they should have opted for the Mass effect route there. unless of course there really is so much dialog for the Pc that it would still require more disc space... 

rather beside the point though. my original point was that there is so much else in this game that takes time to produce before deadline, that I personally prefer to see, than top of the line graphics.

one of my favorite games that I picked up this year is Mount & Blade, and to be honest, the game looks about 10 years old. but it's still one of the best and most innovating games in a long while.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 28, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Voiced dialog lol
> 
> That's why the main character is silent?



yeah that's a weird one... since the character creator has an option regarding voice...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 28, 2009)

^I think that's a "hint" (can't remember the correct word! sorry) from the spiritual successor of Baldurs Gate thing, it pretty much only affects the stuff your character says when he attacks, grunts in combat and interact with the world.
(kinda like your rts units when you select them etc).


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2009)

Wasn't Mass Effect the first Bioware rpg with a voice acted main character? Or am I missing something here


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, I think so. as far as I can recall at least. one of the new things I like about this gen. hopefully it will be standard by the next gen


----------



## martryn (Oct 28, 2009)

As soon as I get a half-way decent computer again, I'm buying the newer, more English, version of The Witcher.  I wish I could find more of the novels in English.  I freakin' loved that game, and the system.  The plot choices were much more subtle than in a traditional RPG, and the game was dark.  You honestly didn't know what was going to happen.  

*sigh*  Wish I had a fucking decent desktop and not just an outdated laptop.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 28, 2009)

^I gotta play the Witcher sometime 
my computer sux balls 

on a completely different note, I'm so going to turn off damage indicators and such (the floating numbers).


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2009)

Witcher was a decent rpg, but way to much thrown into it, felt overwhelming at times.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2009)

Floating numbers are cool though.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2009)

Question   .

Can we import/export characters from campaigns in this game like in neverwinter nights?


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 28, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Question   .
> 
> Can we import/export characters from campaigns in this game like in neverwinter nights?



I don't think so.

All new campaign mode and rules!


Maybe with the help of the toolset..


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 28, 2009)

*I want to be an Elf. =/*


----------



## Hexa (Oct 28, 2009)

The game doesn't seem much like The Witcher--well, other than the elves being lower class.

NWN1 and NWN2 were pretty bad (not counting the excellent Mask of the Betrayer expansion for NWN2).  I'm hoping this game has more of a Baldur's Gate feel, and that's how it has been advertised.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 28, 2009)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> *I want to be an Elf. =/*




Well,honestly,why would you want to be an elf in this setting?

I mean..they live just as long as a human,they are considered second-hand citizens and live in ghettos in human cities or they roam the wilderness trying to find the long lost glory of they race..


It sucks!


----------



## Hexa (Oct 28, 2009)

From the racial benefits:

Dwarves make the best warriors
Humans make the best rogues
Elves make the best mages

Though, the racial benefits are pretty small.  Maybe the 10% magic null for Dwarves is fairly big, but otherwise it's not much.  But, anyway, if you're playing a mage, an elven mage will be slightly better in terms of stats (for the first few levels--if you want to put one point into strength, dexterity, and cunning if you're a mage, making there be no real benefit racially at that point.  The stats seem nicely constructed so that each one is useful to perhaps sink a point or two in.  It's not like making a finesse fighter and choosing a race with charisma benefits).


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 28, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Question   .
> 
> Can we import/export characters from campaigns in this game like in neverwinter nights?



I have no idea, but it's been an option for most other Bioware games so you never know ^^



9Tail-Hokage said:


> *I want to be an Elf. =/*



you'd feel right at home then wouldn't you? :ho


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> All new campaign mode and rules!
> 
> ...



They are gonna give us the editor just like in NWN, aren't they?

That includes mod(ule) support for custom scenarios.

And I'd find it rather idiotic to make us unable to use existing characters for custom scenarios.


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 28, 2009)

Hexa said:


> From the racial benefits:
> 
> Dwarves make the best warriors
> Humans make the best rogues
> ...




yeah already suspected that i have no interest in elves.. i'll stick with Human mang for first character


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 28, 2009)

^well the elves backrounds and origin parts actually look the most exciting to me 



Zaru said:


> They are gonna give us the editor just like in NWN, aren't they?
> 
> That includes mod(ule) support for custom scenarios.
> 
> And I'd find it rather idiotic to make us unable to use existing characters for custom scenarios.



yes, for the PC that is more likely that they'll let you export/import characters. I was actually having consoles in mind .__.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh

Lol consoles. I want my free usermade customscenarios
I hope my computer will be able to play it on at least mid-high settings


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 28, 2009)

my computer can't even start the game. upgrading it would be futile as well. I will probably try Dragon Age on PC in the future whenever I can afford a new one :/



anyone else got a pretty good idea what the Sacred Ashes trailer was all about, story wise? :ho I've been fapping to lore all day long now... xD


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 28, 2009)

kinda sad there are no half elves...they're always my standard race choice in fantasy settings


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> my computer can't even start the game. upgrading it would be futile as well. I will probably try Dragon Age on PC in the future whenever I can afford a new one :/



Chances are you can buy it in combination with the first addon by then.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 28, 2009)

i'm keeping my fingers crossed on system specs.

My laptop has everything covered 'cept processor speed, but i'm hoping that since the processor speed req is lower for DA than it is for Mass Effect it won't be as bad as it was for that game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 28, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Chances are you can buy it in combination with the first addon by then.



that would certainly give me incentive to buy the game again


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 28, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^well the elves backrounds and origin parts actually look the most exciting to me



i don't like elves in general...
tbh in the City elf Trailer it makes me rage so much when they say "for the maker" or whatever is that shit they always scream...

i'm expecting to run in mid spec..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 28, 2009)

whats your processor speed?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 28, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> i don't like elves in general...
> tbh in the City elf Trailer it makes me rage so much when they say "for the maker" or whatever is that shit they always scream...
> 
> i'm expecting to run in mid spec..



me neither, elves are evil and must die, that's what I always say 

well, the Elves where forced to believe in the human god when the Tevinter empire crushed and enslaved them ^___^

I prefer the Dalish elves myself since their struggle is quite cool and they refused to abandon their gods ^^


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 28, 2009)

Zaru said:


> They are gonna give us the editor just like in NWN, aren't they?



Yes,it is apparently a much,much more powerful tool than even the TES toolset and the NWN one.

You can create cinematic moments,animate characters and scenes in a cinematic manner..heck,they even have lipsinc and full voice-over feature as well for the amateur actors who would want to voice the characters in their campaigns..


And about the elves not refusing to abandon their gods..well..

It is a futile attempt in front of the might of the Human Chantry and their deity,the Maker.. *!!!WARNING HEAVY SPOILERS MAY FOLLOW!!*!
*Spoiler*: __ 



*I AM NOT JOKING TURN BACK RIGHT NOW   *
*Spoiler*: __ 



who may actually be  the elven god of deceit who tricked all the other elven gods and imprisoned them,only to pose as the monotheistic god of the humans for an unknown and nefarious purpose..







Or at least that is my theory from the little bits the developers have thrown at the hungry fans in the community forum..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 28, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> It is a futile attempt in front of the might of the Human Chantry and their deity,the Maker..WARNING HEAVY SPOILERS MAY FOLLOW
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


*AAAAAAARRRRR
GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I couldn't stop myself!!!!*


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 28, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> *AAAAAAARRRRR
> GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I couldn't stop myself!!!!*





> Or at least that is my theory from the little bits the developers have thrown at the hungry fans in the community forum..



Don't worry,this ain't nothing more than a littly pet theory of mine!


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 28, 2009)

God of Murders secret son anyone? 

Human Male fighter as per first run on all rpgs, other races after i get to grips with the engine


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 28, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Don't worry,this ain't nothing more than a littly pet theory of mine!


oh thank god...



Rice Ball said:


> God of Murders secret son anyone?
> 
> Human Male fighter as per first run on all rpgs, other races after i get to grips with the engine



aah, but what will your specializations be?

personally I'm torn between Berserker x Reaver or Templar x Reaver...

just can't decide 

I'll probably just make the choice in game as if it were a choice i'd naturally make IRL.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 28, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> God of Murders secret son anyone?
> 
> Human Male fighter as per first run on all rpgs, other races after i get to grips with the engine



Neah..this time we are just the freaking perfect person at the worst of times I think..

No Chosen one thing,unless you count the fact that you are one of the few remaining members of a legendary order who was once renowned for its asskickery and who is now all but forgotten by the ungrateful masses.

Also I found this quote from somebody at the BioWare boards regarding the Grey Wardens and the Darkspawn that I thought was really interesting:

"*When man first found that the wolves were attacking his sheep he sought to create something to drive that danger away.
But,the dog,the animal that he created was not based on the sheep he was trying to protect,but on its enemy,the wolf.. *" 

Now what the heck is that supposed to mean? 



Edith shit,somebody at PA said that Dragon Age is available for preload at the EA Online Store!!!

IS IT TRUEEE?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 28, 2009)

^apperantly the Grey Wardens where disbanded in Ferelden about 200 years prior to Dragon age. Duncan desperatly trying to keep things together. sucks to be him xD

nice theory ciupy 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I personally loved that tale about their gods. I kinda hope it's true too and not just a legend




my thoughts on the sacred ashes trailer

*Spoiler*: __ 



they're looking for Andraste's burial site...dunno why though xD


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 28, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^apperantly the Grey Wardens where disbanded in Ferelden about 200 years prior to Dragon age. Duncan desperatly trying to keep things together. sucks to be him xD
> 
> nice theory ciupy
> 
> ...



I love,LOVE what they have done with the lore of Thedas in this game,and that legend was just one of those little things that make the game complete.

Also I am pretty sure that you are right about the meaning of the Sacred Ashes trailer.


Also..Dragon Age is available for pre-load in D2D right now at the EA Online Store!

Expect the game to be cracked in the next 48 hours..

Fuck..the temptation..

It is great..


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2009)

Nov 3rd! :WOW


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 28, 2009)

yes, Thedas. 
oh and the first blight + the near extinction of the dwarves 

I have to wait to Nov 5th (or maybe even 6th!)


----------



## Hexa (Oct 28, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> You can create cinematic moments,animate characters and scenes in a cinematic manner..heck,they even have lipsinc and full voice-over feature as well for the *amateur actors who would want to voice the characters in their campaigns*..


Ugh.  That's probably going to end up badly.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 28, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Also I found this quote from somebody at the BioWare boards regarding the Grey Wardens and the Darkspawn that I thought was really interesting:
> 
> "*When man first found that the wolves were attacking his sheep he sought to create something to drive that danger away.
> But,the dog,the animal that he created was not based on the sheep he was trying to protect,but on its enemy,the wolf.. *"
> ...



If you don't know, I can explain it to you. It might be a bit spoilerish since I did read the Calling.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The wolves are the Darkspawn, and the sheep are the people. In order to defend against the Darkspawn, the Grey Wardens were created. They are more similar to the Darkspawn than they are to the people. Just like dogs came about from wolves.

In short, 
*Spoiler*: _VERY SPOILERISH_ 



the Grey Wardens drink the blood of Darkspawn in order to take in the curse of the taint, and by surviving that, they become a Grey Warden. If you want, I can spoil you guys on Grey Warden abilities too.









> kinda sad there are no half elves...they're always my standard race choice in fantasy settings



Half-elves always got the short-end of the stick. They didn't have the ability benefits of being a human, but they also don't have the full benefits of being an elf. I think they were probably only useful in D&D as a way of remaining elf-like while not having to deal with the level cap that Elves had at the time.

Anyway, 
*Spoiler*: _Spoiler related to the above_ 



there are no half-elves in DA because any children between elves and humans turn out to be fully human.




I personally like the City Elf origin. I would play it first if I hadn't already decided on doing the Mage origin story first... followed by the commoner Dwarf origin.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 28, 2009)

Hexa said:


> Ugh.  That's probably going to end up badly.


I played some great mods for NWN that were far superior to the actual campaign...and many had amateur voice actors.

This all in one tool set can only be a good thing once some of the better mod makers start pumping out their own stories.


FFLN said:


> If you don't know, I can explain it to you. It might be a bit spoilerish since I did read the Calling.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


i suspected that was what made the Grey Wardens able to fight the Dark Spawn.

so, spoil away...what are their powers? It may just help me finalize my character path.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 29, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i suspected that was what made the Grey Wardens able to fight the Dark Spawn.
> 
> so, spoil away...what are their powers? It may just help me finalize my character path.



As far as I know, nothing that'll affect any builds. It's all just more flavor stuff.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Being able to detect Darkspawn, being immune to the Darkspawn taint/disease that would otherwise turn them into ghoul-like beings, and that's about it, but I'm guessing that taking in that taint might give them more power in some way too. In the book, it mentioned how one country's army of 1000 was nearly beaten by a Grey Warden army of 200. The Grey Warden's were already 1337 before becoming Wardens, but they have to have some enhanced abilities if they can do that.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Yes,it is apparently a much,much more powerful tool than even the TES toolset and the NWN one.
> 
> You can create cinematic moments,animate characters and scenes in a cinematic manner..heck,they even have lipsinc and full voice-over feature as well for the amateur actors who would want to voice the characters in their campaigns..



Cinematics? That seems like a major improvement compared to before, as even 7 year old strategy games like warcraft 3 had better capabilities in that area. (not to mention actual engines like source, cry or unreal)

Lipsync sounds like a lot of work though


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2009)

it always is a lot of work if you want to make something awesome 

and i think the grey warden abilities are like the dnd 'paladin' to detect evil and that's it.

the rest is up for the class itself to decide 

having the ability to detect darkspawn is just like a radar for them


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2009)

^ OH GOD WHAT


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2009)

...Lmao power to the gayz


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 29, 2009)

AAAARGGGGGHHH!!!! 

lol this game is gonna be awesome...


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 29, 2009)

Aww wtf is that.


Fuck it I'm making lesbian Elves.


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2009)

so any lesbians scenes as well?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2009)

They had lesbo scenes in mass effect so why not :ho


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 29, 2009)

GAY DWARVES OH SHI-


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 29, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> GAY DWARVES OH SHI-



I kinda wanna see this.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2009)

In hindsight, the main character not being properly synched doesn't mean much.

Remember how the main character in mass effect said something completely different from the text choice you pick?


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2009)

Zaru said:


> In hindsight, the main character not being properly synched doesn't mean much.
> 
> Remember how the main character in mass effect said something completely different from the text choice you pick?



that's mass effect

in this you chose what you say


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2009)

Well in mass effect you had a choice too, but you could basically only tell the direction (good bad neutral etc.) of what you say, the actual statement afterwards hardly ever resembled your choice.


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2009)

well in this you get long ass text choice and have to distinguish whether or not it'll be god/bad/neutral or something inbetween


----------



## FFLN (Oct 29, 2009)

Since I'm most likely not going to play that route, I'm fine with seeing spoiler pics on it. Heaps of videos will probably be up on youtube in a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2009)

Youtube ruined the fun of actually getting to endings by yourself.

Then again, playing a game several times just to see different sex scenes isn't all that much fun.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 29, 2009)

The look on his face though. lol Is his ass *that* good?


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2009)

isn't he an elf ...

elf ass must be good :rofl


----------



## The Boss (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Hexa (Oct 29, 2009)

The dialog choices are  supposedly not so neatly divided into good, bad, and neutral.  Though, from reviews,Moral dilemmas occur frequently, and it is very interesting to solve them, especially playing a "villain", who is, for the first time in Bioware history, a calculating cynic with clear motives.​it seems like there is just one "villain" persona you get to choose (where you're basically a cynic).


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2009)

Eh, I never play villains anyway. Maxed out good hero 4tw.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 29, 2009)

I know, rite? 

can't wait for the first Gay dwarf screens xDDDD


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 29, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> you'd feel right at home then wouldn't you? :ho


*Majestic fairy creatures that traditionally possess fine archery, fine swordsmanship, fine magic-casting, sharp eyebrows and fair skin? None of these describe me, but yes, I'll say I'd feel right at home anyway. [/defiant] *


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 29, 2009)

I rarely play as a villain, maybe after 2-3 playthroughs just to see what it's all about. it worked the best in fallout 3 in recent games, minus perhaps the main story. ~~



9Tail-Hokage said:


> *Majestic fairy creatures that traditionally possess fine archery, fine swordsmanship, fine magic-casting, sharp eyebrows and fair skin? None of these describe me, but yes, I'll say I'd feel right at home anyway. [/defiant] *



I was kinda aiming for the ghetto part, but the gay parts you described works too


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2009)

it is tempting to play as a villain in this one

especially since it seems like being a villain may be well written

i really enjoyed the fact that in hordes of underdark you could become the ruler of hell


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 29, 2009)

_Hmm, thinking i may be a villain but not to sure._


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 29, 2009)

I can't decide what I want to get it for. My PC could run it at the recommended specs but I'm a complete newbie at PC games. (My only experience is about an hour with Fallout 2, flash games and a couple H games)I've been a console gamer all my life. What'll I do?


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 29, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I can't decide what I want to get it for. My PC could run it at the recommended specs but I'm a complete newbie at PC games. (My only experience is about an hour with Fallout 2, flash games and a couple H games)I've been a console gamer all my life. What'll I do?


The PC gamer in my wants to tell you to get it for PC, but really I think it would be safer to go with the console version.  If you don't need to get it day one you can pirate the PC version to see how it runs and how you like the interface and whatnot, so long as you eventually pay for one of the two eventually, right ;3

PC version is $10 cheaper too.  You could put that money saved toward some DLC ;3


----------



## Muk (Oct 30, 2009)

i'd say get the pc version, since you also get the free mods from the mod community with the game when they start modding

if nothing else, stick a xbox360 controller into your pc and you should get the same controls as in the xbox


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I can't decide what I want to get it for. My PC could run it at the recommended specs but I'm a complete newbie at PC games. (My only experience is about an hour with Fallout 2, flash games and a couple H games)I've been a console gamer all my life. What'll I do?



If a game is released for multiple platforms, it hardly matters. The gameplay is basically identical, and you're using keyboard and mouse fine already so why would it be a control issue?

Assuming your pc is fast enough, you get the game cheaper and with modding capabilities.

If your pc barely has the recommended specs, you might want to pick the console version though.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 30, 2009)

It seems that some game shops are already getting their orders in... I've already got the CE pre-ordered, but... I'm seriously considering buying a regular copy if I happen to see it at any of the game/electronic shops in town.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2009)

I feel iffy about the CE since I got the CE for NWN2. The ring was a cheap piece of shit that could be bent like chewing gum, and the troll figure was barely worth the money


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 30, 2009)

Zaru said:


> If a game is released for multiple platforms, it hardly matters. The gameplay is basically identical, and you're using keyboard and mouse fine already so why would it be a control issue?
> 
> Assuming your pc is fast enough, you get the game cheaper and with modding capabilities.
> 
> If your pc barely has the recommended specs, you might want to pick the console version though.



MY PC is comfortably in the specs. 

I just like the idea of trying out gaming on this PC also mods. Probably will get the console version though.


----------



## Muk (Oct 30, 2009)

Nwn2 was done by black isles not bioware.

I would consider the CE edition, but i already pre ordered the regular edition.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2009)

The developer doesn't matter. But yeah I remember now, the publisher was different. That leaves hope.


----------



## Muk (Oct 30, 2009)

the developer does matter


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2009)

Isn't the production and quality of extras handled by the publisher?

I'd be rather surprised if the programmers and designers that made modern warfare 2 gave a shit about the night vision goggles


----------



## Muk (Oct 30, 2009)

ohh you were talking about the extra stuff

i was thinking about the games itself


----------



## FFLN (Oct 30, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I feel iffy about the CE since I got the CE for NWN2. The ring was a cheap piece of shit that could be bent like chewing gum, and the troll figure was barely worth the money



You got a troll figure?! I didn't get one with mine...

Well, the CE also has those three special items, which is the main reason that I got it. It's cool that it comes with all those other extras, but I'm probably not even going to look into that stuff until after I've beaten the game... at least once.

Oh wait, is the EU CE different from the NA CE? I didn't think it was, but I do remember hearing that there's a difference somewhere... or maybe it was just the release dates being different.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2009)

Seen two people on gamefaqs who have it stating very good impressions. I really want it now...whyz we don't have it yet


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 30, 2009)

I hope this game doesn't play too much like NWN2. That game was actually too embarrassing to play. Maybe that was more the character and writing's fault and not the gameplay.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 30, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Seen two people on gamefaqs who have it stating very good impressions. I really want it now...whyz we don't have it yet



Link please!


----------



## Muk (Oct 30, 2009)

> _"During the course of the game, players are able to visit a brothel where a hostess asks what they are interested in. If players select "*Surprise me,*" they can sometimes wind up face-to-face with a *woman, a man, a transsexual, or an animal;* sexual activity is never depicted during these brothel encounters. Players can also initiate brief cutscene sequences in which couples (male and female or same sex couples) can be depicted kissing, embracing, and caressing one another as the screen fades to black. Though the game never features __human nudity, one female demon character is briefly depicted with bare breasts."
> _


_


_


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2009)

A animal? Oh shit this game has just gotten even weirder


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 30, 2009)

Zaru said:


> The developer doesn't matter. But yeah I remember now, the publisher was different. That leaves hope.



Recant thine heathenous ways lest ye be smitten by mine righteous fury!

If Obsidian had a dream that it were in the same league as Bioware, it would have to wake up and apologize.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 30, 2009)

I decided to give the fantasy wrpg genre another chance with this, in the past the only non-jrpg i really liked was FO3 so i hope this has at least an interesting story. The battle system looks somewhat ok (you can pause at all times, right?) and the story is typical but if done well can be fun.


I've read that it's 40-70 hours long, anybody here know how much of that is "main campaign"...or in other words non-sidequest material?


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 30, 2009)

The extra quest's look pretty good, the Stoneman was funny.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 30, 2009)

It's not that i don't plan on doing them or something, i just like the main quest to not be short.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I decided to give the fantasy wrpg genre another chance with this, in the past the only non-jrpg i really liked was FO3 so i hope this has at least an interesting story. The battle system looks somewhat ok (you can pause at all times, right?) and the story is typical but if done well can be fun.
> 
> 
> I've read that it's 40-70 hours long, anybody here know how much of that is "main campaign"...or in other words non-sidequest material?



Anywhere from 40-80 hours mattering how you do your stuff and difficulty. 

Btw Bioware has had some of the best stories in gaming. Kotor is easily the best RPG story I've played through. So don't worry bout the story.


----------



## Muk (Oct 31, 2009)

main story is suppose to take at least 40 hours


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 31, 2009)

Dragon Age 30 seconds TV ad!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZ3VJLtCs5c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 31, 2009)

I got JRPG. They know me too well.

In other news I have decided on the PC version. The Baldur's Gate camera view is the only way I'll stay sane through the spider cave section.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 31, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I got JRPG. They know me too well.
> 
> In other news I have decided on the PC version. The Baldur's Gate camera view is the only way I'll stay sane through the spider cave section.


Took the quiz even though it meant giving IGN like 20 clicks.  Got "Definitely get Mass Effect 2" or whatever.  I choose both.

Glad to hear you are getting the PC version ;3


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm getting both regardless. I still have a JRPG preference but that doesn't mean I can't enjoy a western RPG. KOTOR is still one of my all time favorites. Hell I like JRPGs with choice I love SMT.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 31, 2009)

I think whoever answers for that tifa cosplay is instantly branded for the Jrpg part regardless of any other questions lmao.


----------



## Muk (Oct 31, 2009)

i got dragon age origins from the questionnaire


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 31, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I think whoever answers for that tifa cosplay is instantly branded for the Jrpg part regardless of any other questions lmao.



I answered Sonja and still got JRPG.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 31, 2009)

Go here if you want to see a guy playing the game early..



Edith god,I failed to resist the temptation and then I watched some..

Good God,the dialogue..it is amazing!!!

Edit Edit:Argh..someone stop me..I can't stop watching by myself!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 31, 2009)

I wouldn't watch something like that, spoilers and jealousy don't mix well.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 31, 2009)

Wait, I misread the specs. I have a 2.5Ghz Dual Core processor and the reccommeded specs say Quad core.(Bare with me I'm still new to PC) Can I still run it without blowing up my computer?


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 31, 2009)

Belsara Blasphemer said:


> Wait, I misread the specs. I have a 2.5Ghz Dual Core processor and the reccommeded specs say Quad core.(Bare with me I'm still new to PC) Can I still run it without blowing up my computer?


Well you still exceed the minimum Processor requirements, so you should be fine.  Hopefully you are also running windows XP ;3

That is pretty fucking insane to recommend a Quad Core processor and take up 20gigs of space.  PC gaming is pretty disgusting.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm running Vista but I sent off to the manufacturer for Windows 7. Worst come to worse I can re-install XP.

Space is a non issue. I have over 400GB free right now.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah fucking cockholes I'll buy the Xbox version.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 31, 2009)

if you can run Mass Effect on PC you should have no probs with Dragon Age


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 31, 2009)

I can run Mass Effect at maximum speed.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2009)

Getting it in Monday. Oh yeah collector's too! WIN WIN!  Want to play badly!


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 31, 2009)

Belsara Blasphemer said:


> I can run Mass Effect at maximum speed.


You should be good to fucking go then.


crazymtf said:


> Getting it in Monday. Oh yeah collector's too! WIN WIN!  Want to play badly!


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 31, 2009)

This is the reason I wanted to play it on PC.  I could take that from the Baldur's Gate Perspective.


So what does it mean to run a game below recommended specs? Thank you all for your patience.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 1, 2009)

My video card doesn't stack up either. I'm really just gonna go for Xbox. I'll probably pirate the PC version for the sake of mods.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 1, 2009)

Belsara Blasphemer said:


> This is the reason I wanted to play it on PC.  I could take that from the Baldur's Gate Perspective.
> 
> 
> So what does it mean to run a game below recommended specs? Thank you all for your patience.



What was the big deal about that? Sorry for not getting it...were you having a problem with not seeing the second character or something?

(btw, that mirror scene was nice, i'm liking the voice acting in this game way more than i thought i would )


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm Arachnophobic.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 1, 2009)

You should like that you get to stab them to death then lol.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't want to even see them.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 1, 2009)

You can't be that afraid of them to not want to stab them in a game...dunno...it just doesn't make sense. I suppose it's not meant to.


Spiders are among my least fav insects too but they actually do good since they eat other insects...so they're not that terrible when you think about it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 1, 2009)

It's just not how it works. I don't want to see them I don't want to hear them. I know they're very important and take out insects. I just don't like them. They're huge asses and crawling legs...


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 1, 2009)

Are you afraid of seafood too? Stuff like crabs or lobsters are basically the same but less hairy (there are some Chinese hairy crabs though, taste great ) and cleaner.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 1, 2009)

No, I just hate spiders and giant ants.


----------



## Bakatsu (Nov 1, 2009)

Choose my 1st character that I'll play in DA
They are all human noble.

#1

*Spoiler*: __ 






Raki
Warrior -> Berserker
2-H sword DPS based with a bit of tanking just in case




#2

*Spoiler*: __ 






Serpico
Rogue -> Duellist 
Dual weapon  




#3

*Spoiler*: __ 






Gutts
Warrior -> Berserker
2-H sword full DPS based
Crossbow to deal some damages at distance before engaging




#4

*Spoiler*: __ 






Miria
Warrior -> Champion 
2-H sword (ofc) focused in crowd control 
I'll boost all the RP stats mostly. I'll also try to find a way to boost speed xD.




Any suggestions ?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2009)

Bakatsu said:


> Choose my 1st character that I'll play in DA
> They are all human noble.
> 
> #1
> ...


If you play Raki your game will break because he will kill all the monsters SO dead that when you restart the game they will _still be_ dead.


Btw, Raki should lean more towards the Reaver specialization since it involves "devouring" your enemies for life.


----------



## Felix (Nov 1, 2009)

I made an Elf Mage called Kefka 
I couldn't give him an insane look though


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 1, 2009)

i'm so angry...
last Friday i received an e-mail from Game.co.uk (where i pre ordered the game) saying it was ready from dispatch so it could arrive on time and it was just waiting for the payment...
Yesterday they sent me an e-mail there was a problem and they were canceling my order and i had to make a new one now the wait... RAGING so hard


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 1, 2009)

Bakatsu said:


> Choose my 1st character that I'll play in DA
> They are all human noble.
> 
> #1
> ...



I'd go Serpico.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 1, 2009)

Bakatsu said:


> Choose my 1st character that I'll play in DA
> They are all human noble.
> 
> #1
> ...



Go for Gutts..

You can't go wrong with Gutts.

Ever!!!













Seriously now..if you want info regarding classes you should go here:



If you want info regarding equipment you should go here:



If you want info regarding the companions just go here:




I don't think that I need to stress out the fact that there are some major,major huge fucking spoilers in the "Companions" section and the fact that in the "Classes" section you can find the specializations descriptions along with the ones that teach them if you want to find that out!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm gonna hafta overclock my laptop to run this but goddamnit even if my desk and home catch fire *I. WILL. PLAY!!!!!*


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2009)

Tomorrow...so close...can't wait...


----------



## Muk (Nov 1, 2009)

i think i have a wonderful idea for a tank build

shield/etc and then go reaver 

all the dead body around you and you just need to suck up all their energy to refill your health

and at lvl 14 go with champion

need a war cry? coming right up

need more defense/attack bonus, champion up

want some extra aoe? use Pain from reaver ability 

and if you really are low on health, guess what reaver gives you bonus to damage, that's until you fill your health up again


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 1, 2009)

> Go for Gutts..
> 
> You can't go wrong with Gutts.
> 
> Ever!!!



QFT


I wonder if the game has a cannon-arm enhancement...probably as a $45 dlc or something .


----------



## Muk (Nov 1, 2009)

or just wait for a equipment mod
they'll surely make something like a cannon arm for mods that come for pc


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 1, 2009)

If not cannon arm, crossbow arm/glove is a certain .


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm gonna be a Reaver.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Seriously now..if you want info regarding classes you should go here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I been researching these specializations, goddamn the Champion x Reaver looks like it'll be a broken combo, even more so than the Berserker x Reaver I had in mind


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 1, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> I been researching these specializations, goddamn the Champion x Reaver looks like it'll be a broken combo, even more so than the Berserker x Reaver I had in mind






I don't think you can be a Reaver without doing some very,very bad things and allying yourself with some very,very bad characters..

So I don't think a good character would want to take it!

They did say afterall that your specialization will have an impact on the way people react to you!

And as this should be said,Berserker FTW!


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 1, 2009)

I usually find myself be in the middle...except fable 1...i hated those guards lol.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> I don't think you can be a Reaver without doing some very,very bad things and allying yourself with some very,very bad characters..
> 
> So I don't think a good character would want to take it!
> 
> ...



sometimes good people have to make tough choices if they want to save the world 


Besides, drinking the blood of darkspawn is already a questionable act...

Taking it a bit further to drain the energy from their corpses shouldn't be so bad. It's for the FATE OF MANKIND DAMN IT!


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 1, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> sometimes good people have to make tough choices if they want to save the world
> 
> 
> Besides, drinking the blood of darkspawn is already a questionable act...
> ...



You basically suck the souls of your enemies with a straw and doom them to be your  source of strenght..

That's ain't nice at all!!!


----------



## Hexa (Nov 1, 2009)

The BG perspective doesn't work that well in a 3D game anyhow.  With BG, levels were set up so that everything is nice and visible from the camera angle, but it's not necessarily the case here.  Like now there could be important details on the "back" wall.

I'll probably try to go for a "finesse fighter" build.  It looks like fighting-specialized rogue is the closest to that now, focusing on attack speed and critical hits.  But it depends on exactly how many characters wear "helmets" or have some critical immunity in the game.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> You basically suck the souls of your enemies with a straw and doom them to be your  source of strenght..
> 
> That's ain't nice at all!!!



but as a Champion/Reaver I'd be doing it to inspire my companions 

Besides, it'll impress Morrigan


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 1, 2009)

Hexa said:


> The BG perspective doesn't work that well in a 3D game anyhow.  With BG, levels were set up so that everything is nice and visible from the camera angle, but it's not necessarily the case here.  Like now there could be important details on the "back" wall.
> 
> I'll probably try to go for a "finesse fighter" build.  It looks like fighting-specialized rogue is the closest to that now, focusing on attack speed and critical hits.  But it depends on exactly how many characters wear "helmets" or have some critical immunity in the game.



What you would want to have for a "finesse fighter" would be a rogue with the "Duelist" specialization.

They are good against squishy targets and can fight honorably in the front lines dealing good critical damage.


If you want to cut armor,the you would have to go the 2-handed weapons route.

That's what they are made for and can easily outdo the base damage the Duelist can make (without criticals).

I mean ffs,the last ability of the Berserker is the "Final Blow" which can convert all of a PC's stamina into a single earth-shattering blow.

That is some "Kendo Two-Handed Kenpachi" shit right there..

Edit:Boner,Morrigan would only want you for your power and fame along with the ability to use you in despicable ways..

Would you really want to be used like that in exchange for a couple of hot steamy nights with a Witch of the Wilds?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2009)

Hexa said:


> But it depends on exactly how many characters wear "helmets"


oh 2nd edition DnD how we remember thee fondly 



Ciupy said:


> What you would want to have for a "finesse fighter" would be a rogue with the "Duelist" specialization.
> 
> They are good against squishy targets and can fight honorably in the front lines dealing good critical damage.
> 
> ...


Rogue is generally my preferred class since they have the most out of party options of ALL the classes...I may have to take a look at Rogue specializations to see if i can find something as delicious as the Reaver 


Ciupy said:


> Would you really want to be used like that in exchange for a couple of hot steamy nights with a Witch of the Wilds?



Trick question?!

you must have failed your will saving throw to ask that!


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 1, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> oh 2nd edition DnD how we remember thee fondly
> 
> 
> Rogue is generally my preferred class since they have the most out of party options of ALL the classes...I may have to take a look at Rogue specializations to see if i can find something as delicious as the Reaver
> ...



Well,regarding rogues..I respect them..that's all I can say..

But have you seen the heavy and the massive armors you have for the warriors?

Good Lord..they made me drool like a lil wee baby!

On the other hand,for the rogues you have light and medium stuff I think (you wouldn't want to put too much into your strenght as a rogue afterall).

From what I can see you would look like the guy who was the sidekick in the first Conan movie with Arnold.

I don't say that the guy wasn't awesome and didn't have a great voice..it's just the fact that I didn't like his hat..


And regarding Morrigan..

Well..


Maybe you can turn her into a good girl..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Well,regarding rogues..I respect them..that's all I can say..
> 
> But have you seen the heavy and the massive armors you have for the warriors?
> 
> ...


Those armors are pretty damn cool, and soaked with the gore of my soul drained enemies...well, yeah i'll probably be changing my shorts regularly through out game play 

but a party doesn't last long, nor become as wealthy, without a Rogue, no matter how fancy the armor or how powerful the spell 


And turn Morrigan into a 'good' girl? 

I think I just threw up a little in my mouth....


----------



## Hexa (Nov 1, 2009)

The top talent on the "Duelist" line gives automatic critical hits.  But I'm not sure how much that'd help when focusing on critical hits.

Uh, let's see:

I'm thinking, keeping my end level at 18 (which is probably lower than I'll get but I don't like to grind)

Dual weapon training line up to dual weapon expert (3 points)
Full Dual Weapon sweep line (4 points)
(maybe) Dual striking (1 point-)
Dirty fighting up to Coup-de-Grace (3 points)
Full Below the Belt (4 points)
Assassin specialization: Mark of Death (1 point)
Power of blood (1 point) (? -- not sure how that works)
Lockpick (2 points)
Stealth (1 point)

Human, low strength, high dex, and high cunning focusing on daggers.  I could take more on other lines if I leveled up more (4 more levels would give me the duelist line, or maybe round out Duel weapon training stealth)


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 1, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Maybe you can turn her into a good girl..



Blasphemy and Madness!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2009)

Hexa said:


> I'm thinking, keeping my end level at 18 (which is probably lower than I'll get but I don't like to grind)


the game wasn't developed with grinding in mind; it seems combat is more quest specific rather than "step outside of town and kill a few goblins" type of thing.


and with a game that can run up to 80 hours i'm pretty sure you will hit that 20th level cap.





Lord Yu said:


> Blasphemy and Madness!


that lunatic needs to go romance Aerie or some shit


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 1, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> And turn Morrigan into a 'good' girl?
> 
> I think I just threw up a little in my mouth....






> Blasphemy and Madness!



Easy boys,what I mean when talking about Morrigan as a "good girl" is not slitting your throat after you complete her goal and leaving you as food for the Darkspawn!

I don't really think she is the "oh save me great knight and I shall use my divine magick to heal you and your brave companions!" type and I don't think you can turn her into that (thank the lord).


Also Leliana,who at first seems to be exact what I described above,is not what she seems to be..or was,to be more exact.

Hmm..I think I'll take them both for the ride and to top it off I'll take Alistair as my tank.

So a Berserker DPS (me),a mage (Morrigan),a rogue (Leliana) and Alistair as the tank..


----------



## Hexa (Nov 1, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> the game wasn't developed with grinding in mind; it seems combat is more quest specific rather than "step outside of town and kill a few goblins" type of thing.
> 
> 
> and with a game that can run up to 80 hours i'm pretty sure you will hit that 20th level cap.


There's no level cap, but supposedly the developers expect gamers to end it at level 18-22.  So I just picked the low end.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Also Leliana,who at first seems to be exact what I described above,is not what she seems to be..or was,to be more exact.


Leliana strikes me as a total psychopath in sheeps clothing. (i'll definitely romance her )

Morrigan on the other hand seems to be all "tough girl act" but probably has a soft heart.



> Hmm..I think I'll take them both for the ride and to top it off I'll take Alistair as my tank.
> 
> So a Berserker DPS (me),a mage (Morrigan),a rogue (Leliana) and Alistair as the tank..


but what about DOG!?


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 1, 2009)

I can't decide whether to be a man or a woman on my first run. I usually play as a girl first.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 1, 2009)

Hexa,they said that indeed there is no level cap,but the actual number of experience points in the game is limited.

The average level for a end-game character is something like 24,with a biowarean actually getting to level 26.






RAGING BONER said:


> Leliana strikes me as a total psychopath in sheeps clothing. (i'll definitely romance her )
> 
> Morrigan on the other hand seems to be all "tough girl act" but probably has a soft heart.
> 
> but what about DOG!?



Dog..heck..it's not DOG that I am agonizing about..it's Shale..

The dudes who played Dragon Age described Shale as "Dragon Age's own HK-47"!!!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Dog..heck..it's not DOG that I am agonising about..it's Shale..
> 
> The dudes who played Dragon Age described Shale as "Dragon Age's own HK-47"!!!


The modders *will *do work around for the party cap, I MUST BELIEVE THIS!!!!


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 1, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I can't decide whether to be a man or a woman on my first run. I usually play as a girl first.



Lord Yu..well..if you are a female or a male in this game counts..unlike other games this feature is not just for aesthetic purposes.

So,if you'd like to be the one drunken men hit on and lewd guards make jokes about,then hey,go ahead and make a woman.

As a man though..well..


*Spoiler*: __ 



For example you got a quest in which a poor Dalish wants to get the girl of his dreams but he is only an inexperienced Hunter and is not very high on the social status ladder for now.

You can help him get the girl..or tell the girl that he was just talking about how he wants her in the sack and she gets mad and breaks up with him..OR,and this is what I found lulz worthy,you can actually go and use that information to your own gain,telling the girl that she would be better off with someone more experienced and rich like you.

And the girl actually falls for this if you are persuasive enough and after the deed,she is too embarassed to even talk about it with the guy and you!

I can't wait to see the guy's reaction when you tell him what you did!



That's some dickery right there..


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 1, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Dog..heck..it's not DOG that I am agonizing about..it's Shale..
> 
> The dudes who played Dragon Age described Shale as "Dragon Age's own HK-47"!!!



I think I'm gonna kill Dog.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 1, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Dog..heck..it's not DOG that I am agonising about..it's Shale..
> 
> The dudes who played Dragon Age described Shale as "Dragon Age's own HK-47"!!!



DA HK-47??! SOLD!!!!! Fuck YES!!!
Now making a party is going to be difficult...
Me (mage), Shale, then i was thinking Morrigan but two dps mages could be a waste and a melee dps'er, i'll have to see how good a tank Shale can be... if he can pull it then a rogue i was thinking Liliana but she's an archer and i'm not really into that so Zevran will be....

but yeah picking a party will be hard....
how i miss KOTOR in the end... Me, Bastilla/jolee or  Canderous and HK-47


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> DA HK-47??! SOLD!!!!! Fuck YES!!!
> Now making a party is going to be difficult...
> Me (mage), Shale, then i was thinking Morrigan but two dps mages could be a waste and a melee dps'er, i'll have to see how good a tank Shale can be... if he can pull it then a rogue i was thinking Liliana but she's an archer and i'm not really into that so Zevran will be....
> 
> ...



I think Shale, being the walking mountain that he is, will likely be the best Tank in the game...


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 1, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> I think Shale, being the walking mountain that he is, will likely be the best Tank in the game...



yeah that what i was thinking but the first sentence in this



			
				dragonagewalkthrough.com said:
			
		

> The burly Shale can step in for other tanks such as Alistair if you prefer stone to steel. As a warrior, Shale has full access to the standard Warrior school talents, but doesn?t know any of the weapon talents, which means it?ll be without Weapon and Shield. Instead, Shale comes with its own set of 16 individual talents that can help the golem play defense as a tank or crush opponents with DPS.



maybe my mind is tricking me but i get a feeling that they're saying you can choose him IF you want it but Alistair is better...


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 1, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> DA HK-47??! SOLD!!!!! Fuck YES!!!
> Now making a party is going to be difficult...
> Me (mage), Shale, then i was thinking Morrigan but two dps mages could be a waste and a melee dps'er, i'll have to see how good a tank Shale can be... if he can pull it then a rogue i was thinking Liliana but she's an archer and i'm not really into that so Zevran will be....
> 
> ...



Leiliana doesn't have to be an archer. You can make her whatever type of rogue you want.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 1, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Leiliana doesn't have to be an archer. You can make her whatever type of rogue you want.



yeah but judging by her Starting Talents:

Bard: Song of Valor

Rogue: Dirty Fighting, Below the Belt, Deft Hands, Improved Tools

Archery: Pinning Shot, Crippling Shot, Rapid Shot, Shattering Shot

already too archery for my taste...

but this makes her REALLY interesting
Lockpick Extraordinaire: Build up Leliana?s lockpick skills to open locked chests and doors. Once you get up to Device Mastery at level 12, she will be invaluable for entering areas you wouldn?t have had access to without her nimble fingers. She can shoot a bow better than anyone else in the group.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 1, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> yeah but judging by her Starting Talents:
> 
> Bard: Song of Valor
> 
> ...




The good BioWare people have said that aside from the freakin Templar specialization,archers are a mage's worst enemy,bar none..

I think I will use her as an archer and specialize her again as a ranger!


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 1, 2009)

well my dislike for archer comes from Dragon Ages Journeys... most of the hits were partially resisted... it was freaking annoying...


----------



## Muk (Nov 1, 2009)

lol god i think i'll have DOG as my dps 

does anyone know which companion gives reaver specialization? i think i'll work my ass off to get reaver first and then work my ass off to undo all the neg rep to get champion 

you can't go wrong with a tank that is reaver/champion

i didn't play any 'missile' char in dragon age journey 

also don't archer have 'arrow of death' talent? single target slaying 

no wonder mages die so easily, all it takes is an arrow of death and they go down 

just like in sacred ashes

ohhh and this is spoiler for leiliana


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: _i warned you_ 




she's a total red head in bed


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2009)

Muk said:


> lol god i think i'll have DOG as my dps
> 
> *does anyone know which companion gives reaver specialization? *i think i'll work my ass off to get reaver first and then work my ass off to undo all the neg rep to get champion
> 
> ...


AFAIK a companion doesn't teach you Reaver, nor Champion.

For Champion it'll be some Lord you interact with during the 'Sacred Ashes' quest.

As for Reaver, it'll be some guy you meet in a Dragon's cave...you prolly can't miss him he'll be so damn evil


----------



## Muk (Nov 2, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> AFAIK a companion doesn't teach you Reaver, nor Champion.
> 
> For Champion it'll be some Lord you interact with during the 'Sacred Ashes' quest.
> 
> As for Reaver, it'll be some guy you meet in a Dragon's cave...you prolly can't miss him he'll be so damn evil




ohh that sounds rather awesome


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 2, 2009)

I looked at Demo impressions at RPGamer and got spoiled.


----------



## Muk (Nov 2, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I looked at Demo impressions at RPGamer and got spoiled.



link to it


----------



## The Boss (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh shit. Tomorrow....


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 2, 2009)

Evening my Lord.


Say that shit one mo 'gain i dare ya


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 2, 2009)

Reserved my copy.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 2, 2009)

Just...beyond...reach...


----------



## The Boss (Nov 2, 2009)

Perhaps... I should take a long nap and wake up tomorrow...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2009)

Just picked up my copy. Will post impressions later.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Just picked up my copy. Will post impressions later.


Fucker.  Knew as soon as I saw you posted here that you were going to tell us you got it already.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 2, 2009)

how did you get it?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> how did you get it?



I think the same way I will get it tomorrow,even though I live in the EU and I should be getting it on the 6'th as well!

A small store with trusted friends who don't mind slipping me a a few rare games in advance once in a while since they usually don't give a shit about release dates and they just sell the game whenever they get it!


But shit man..please tell us your impressions of the game..

Is it worth the hype?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 2, 2009)

I must wait for my game to come in. One-day shipping... so it might get here tomorrow... or the next day.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 2, 2009)

mine would be on the way if my bank didn't fuck things up...
now i'm waiting my new order is sent... if by tomorrow i have nothing i'll probably just order on steam...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2009)

Finished Human origin. Fucking awesome game. 

First off if you don't like dialog skip this game cause this game has a SHITLOAD of dialog and talking. So much infact i actually was afriad to enter the next room  

Nah but alot of dialog is good and builds all these stories of all these characters and you become close to them weather they are related, friends, and so on. Hell having this dog was afraid he was gonna die just because his intro is pretty funny. 

Talking about funny game got a few good humor moments so far. I thought the making fun of RPG formula with the rats was a good idea. But don't get confused this game is a dark game. Your family, friends, and so on will die without acting out a huge scene. They will be slain by soldiers/dark spawn like there nothing and yet makes this story more real yet awesome to go through. 

Combat works well and I like how you can use all these different classes and such. I will say the combat is simple but keeps you on the feet and it's truly awesome when sometimes a finisher to certain enemies will acure like this miniboss with a huge hammer I was fighting was pretty tough. At the end of the fight my guy did a 360 and cut the fuckers head off. Made me cheer my nerdish a bit 

Overall any questions go on and ask but I gotta head out for a bit but when I get back I'ma play the hell out of this one


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 2, 2009)

The console interface working fine for you?


----------



## Munken (Nov 2, 2009)

Been playing the PC version for about an hour now, awesome so far


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 2, 2009)

*Questions*

how long was it

any bad glitches

what do you think i should play as first


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> *Questions*
> 
> how long was it
> 
> ...



*answers: *

BioWare

BioWare

Whatever the hell you want, it's BioWare


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 2, 2009)

^good answers 

all of them are so true too.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 2, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Finished Human origin. Fucking awesome game.
> 
> First off if you don't like dialog skip this game cause this game has a SHITLOAD of dialog and talking. So much infact i actually was afriad to enter the next room
> 
> ...


What do you mean you already finished the human noble origin? Wasn't this main story supposed to be 40 hours long minimum?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 2, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> What do you mean you already finished the human noble origin? Wasn't this main story supposed to be 40 hours long minimum?



you're no longer allowed to play BioWare games...


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 2, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> What do you mean you already finished the human noble origin? Wasn't this main story supposed to be 40 hours long minimum?




The origin stories are pretty short,about 1-2 hours long but pretty awesome in fact..

I heard that indeed they make you care about some characters..only to brutally murder them a little down the road..


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 2, 2009)

Ah, so it's like a motivational initial quest to set the groundwork for the main story. Makes sense now.



RAGING BONER said:


> you're no longer allowed to play BioWare games...



This will be my first one so i think i should be excused.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 2, 2009)

... ...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> *Questions*
> 
> how long was it
> 
> ...



About a hour and half. Skipped a few dialog rooms though. 

Not any I would say hurt the experience. One glitch was my guy was in combat state while talking so he looked goofy. 

Up to you. 



Dreikoo said:


> What do you mean you already finished the human noble origin? Wasn't this main story supposed to be 40 hours long minimum?



Origin story is the introduction to each race. Once you finish that you enter the main story, the main 40+ hour story.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 2, 2009)

So I take it that the Origin story is the default tutorial were they pound the n00b outta you in order to prepare you for the main game...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2009)

Yep basically. First major section of the game was f'ing awesome. Can't spoil it but damn was the finisher on the boss epic.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm so fucking excited for this game I get it in the morning. Like Christmas.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 3, 2009)

I just finished the Human Noble origin story..

Goddamned win,my good fellows..goddamned win..

Just arrived in Ostagar where the main story truly begins..


Edit:It is truly unbelievable how they could make you feel for some characters in such a short period of time and how detailed the history of the world seems to be.

From the top of my head I found some books in the library that detailed the history of the castle in which I started,the noble lineage I was a part of and a history about this world's greatest prophet,Andraste..


----------



## FFLN (Nov 3, 2009)

Dang it, I don't get mine until tomorrow... Preferably it comes in tomorrow...


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 3, 2009)

The Gamespot review  due to some error. But it didn't give the score (for some reason). I think it was more a review of the differences in the versions, but it was review-y. 

However, it was apparently overwhelmingly favorable, and the PC version > PS3 version > 360 version. Sounds like 9.0+ and GOTY material. As expected of the RPG masters at Bioware.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 3, 2009)

I forgot to mention the dog,or how I've come to affectionately call him ,Mutt.

Mutt is the size of a small bear,looks like a hellhound and,at the same time,is freakishly cute as a button.

This combination is dumbfounding..especially when you see this 200 kilo monster asking for a treat and making puppy eyes..

And he is damned useful too..you can have him searching an area and he can find different shit for you on occassions..

Edit:I forgot to mention that if you have him in your party and you start a lenghty chat,he begins to whimper and whine because it gets bored during long conversations..:rofl


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2009)

i see the spoiling has begun


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 3, 2009)

a few questions
Where can you change the party, i assume that like in other Bioware games you have specific places where you can change your party members. Where is it in this game?
i assume this is like kotor if ou haven't used party member for a while, when you pick him he'll be leveled up right?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 3, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> i see the spoiling has begun



Yeah... When I get it though, I'll probably be too engrossed in it to even bother posting about it.



MuNaZ said:


> a few questions
> Where can you change the party, i assume that like in other Bioware games you have specific places where you can change your party members. Where is it in this game?
> i assume this is like kotor if ou haven't used party member for a while, when you pick him he'll be leveled up right?



You can change them back at "camp", and yes, they level up with you.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2009)

the reviews say that the PC version makes the 360 version seem like a steaming pile of shit in comparison.

get it for PC...besides, you can still plug in your 360 controller


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2009)

Most reviews say the obvious - great gameplay and story, graphics are a downer. 

Seems good for me since it'll run well on my pc I hope


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2009)

what's wrong with the graphics? 

Is the fact that a goddamn dragon doesn't jump out the screen and take a shit in one's living room reason for disappointment now?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 3, 2009)

9.5 at Gamespot.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> what's wrong with the graphics?
> 
> Is the fact that a goddamn dragon doesn't jump out the screen and take a shit in one's living room reason for disappointment now?



Some of the areas lack detail and seem right out of a years old mmorpg.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2009)

Man loving the shit out this game. It's so fun and the party talking is just so fun.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 3, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Man loving the shit out this game. It's so fun and the party talking is just so fun.



So..Crazymtf..in the origin (human noble one) did you
*Spoiler*: __ 



 do the elven first maiden of your mother's friend? 

I almost felt a little sory for her since..well,since she tell you that she has a kid back home..

And did you notice that when you talk to the son of your mother's friend you have the option of trying to woo him too? 
When he asks what you love to read in the library you tell him you like to read "A bewitching book of lover's positions" or something like that and the fact that you would like to read for him some pages from that book in private!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2009)

^ BioWare went all out this time


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2009)

Someone needs to write a sexual encounter walkthrough for this game.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 3, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Someone needs to write a sexual encounter walkthrough for this game.



They are numerous..including a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



sheep and worst,a tranny dwarf!  

They say you haven't lived until you felt the gentle caress of a dwarven beard on your ass!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2009)

Sheep?

...

I'll need a walkthrough for this game indeed


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2009)

Fuck I missed my first *Fucking random chick* encounter? No fairs


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 3, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Fuck I missed my first *Fucking random chick* encounter? No fairs



Well,I'd have missed her too if not for 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the line that she admires you since she last saw you fighting in the tournament and winning..

After that it's all about pretending to care about her and a decent Coercion rank!

I wonder if the fact that she had a kid will come up later sometime..since when the fighting starts she is in your bed,goes to answer the door and she is killed.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2009)

Talk about "replay value".

Then again all those scenes can soon be found on the internet anyway


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2009)

wow awesome 

but i don't get my hard copy until the 9th or 10  stupid europe


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2009)

Watchu talking about

I should get mine delivered for the weekend. Hopefully.


----------



## Roy (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm absolutely broke. I have no money to buy this masterpiece.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 3, 2009)

Muk said:


> wow awesome
> 
> but i don't get my hard copy until the 9th or 10  stupid europe



Even if it is Europe,which is where I live as well,why the heck should you wait until the 9th or 10th to get it?

Don't you know some small stores that sell games without giving a hoot about release dates?

Or even ignoring that..the game should officially be available on the 6th..so why the long wait?


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 3, 2009)

there's a store that states their launch is tomorrow so i might check that , if not i'll probably order on steam...


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 3, 2009)

Dragon Age Ending Theme:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmYfRt-hGpI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




The song is bittersweet though..


Also,the GiantBomb review:


5/5 stars and truly Baldur's Gate successor.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 3, 2009)

Are there any differences between PS3 and 360 version
And...does the PC Version look overall better?


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 3, 2009)

what i got from the GS review PC version always better
Regarding PS3 vs XBOX PS3 has better graphics but may have problems with the framerate XBOX lower graphics better framerate slower loadings


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 3, 2009)

Hentai said:


> Are there any differences between PS3 and 360 version
> And...does the PC Version look overall better?



The PC version is superior by far.

Between the 360 and the PS3 the PS3 looks better but has a slightly less good framerate while the 360 has a stable framerate but doesn't look so good as the PC or the PS3 version.

Edit: Curses,I've been ninja'd!


----------



## Hentai (Nov 3, 2009)

I ordered the PC version


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 3, 2009)

Hentai said:


> I ordered the PC version



Good man!




And since I finally figured out how to make screenshots of my character,here he is in all of his full glory! (lvl 3 btw and just arrived at the beginning of the main plot)


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Even if it is Europe,which is where I live as well,why the heck should you wait until the 9th or 10th to get it?
> 
> Don't you know some small stores that sell games without giving a hoot about release dates?
> 
> Or even ignoring that..the game should officially be available on the 6th..so why the long wait?



i live in germany, i am not buying the german censored version

so i am importing it from the uk and not using over night deliver means it arrives on the 9 or the 10th


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2009)

Amazon is selling the uncut version


----------



## Hentai (Nov 3, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Amazon is selling the uncut version


Wenn du das f?r PC kaufst dann bestells dir in England (Amazon.co.uk)
G?nstiger, und English.


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2009)

Hentai said:


> Wenn du das f?r PC kaufst dann bestells dir in England (Amazon.co.uk)
> G?nstiger, und English.



that's exactly what i did. got it really cheap  30 something euro with shipping and all 

so waiting a few extra days is fine with me


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2009)

Hentai said:


> Wenn du das f?r PC kaufst dann bestells dir in England (Amazon.co.uk)
> G?nstiger, und English.



Stimmt... mal eben schnell stornieren und neu bestellen.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 3, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Stimmt... mal eben schnell stornieren und neu bestellen.


Play.com is noch g?nstiger im vergleich!!!!!!
Hab meins auch gerade storniert.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 3, 2009)

don't mention play.com  if my bank didn't screw up my game would be on it's way maybe it could be here tomorrow...
now i'll try to find it tomorrow in the Portuguese "Play" since they have announced it tomorrow for the release...
if not Steam it will be... plus 20€


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2009)

hmm i found it to be 35.49 euros on play it

35.29 is what i get from converting the pounds to euro from amazon uk 

20cent cheapter


----------



## Hentai (Nov 3, 2009)

Strange it should be more on Amazon. Well whatever.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 3, 2009)

Muk said:


> hmm i found it to be 35.49 euros on play it
> 
> 35.29 is what i get from converting the pounds to euro from amazon uk
> 
> 20cent cheapter



weird this some weeks ago i canceled on amazon because it was sent later and it cost an extra 1/2?


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2009)

well if you do express it is more, but standard shipping its *            £31.79           *

and express delivery is *£49.64           *

so not sure what delivery system play.com uses, since it was saying 'free shipping'


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 3, 2009)

well i'm talking to outside of the UK. Normal Shipping.
Amazon: Apparently for Portugal and Spain there's a private company doing the delivery's and recently a Radio figure complained about this new company the LONG delay. anyway Amazon only sends on the release date (aka 6th November) and then the wait.
oh found it on the email
Subtotal of Items:  	 £21.73
Postage & Packing:  	 £5.48
 	 ------
Total before VAT:  	 £27.21
VAT:  	 £5.45
 	 ------
Total:  	 £32.66
Promotional Gift Certificates:  	 -£0.00
 	 ------
Total for this order:  	 £32.66
(16 October)

Game.co.uk
(days 24 and 31 October)
1 x 	 Dragon Age: Origins  	PC Games	£24.99
Shipping (Royal Mail - Europe - 3 to 5 business days) 	£2.95
Total cost 	£27.94

if my bank didn't screw me they would have sent the game last Friday.
and my last order with Royal Mail and Portuguese Mail, i ordered on a Sunday and Wednesday i had it...

so yeah...


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2009)

well i guess it's the shipping, i had it shipp to germany and those are the figures i got.

wow game.co.uk is even cheaper than amazon 

£27.94 for the total price


----------



## Hentai (Nov 3, 2009)

From my calculation: both Standard Delivery
Play.com 35€ + free delivery
Amazon.co.uk 35GBP inkl. delivery = ~40€

Edit: Oh wait it was 32GBP...well then it's the same....


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2009)

canceled my order with amazon and went with game.uk.co


----------



## Hentai (Nov 3, 2009)

Switched to game.co.uk too


----------



## Hexa (Nov 3, 2009)

The PC version seems like the best, but I guess it's still a solid game on the consoles.    I preloaded the PC version off of Steam, so I'll play it whenever I get back to my apartment.



			
				Ciupy said:
			
		

> After that it's all about pretending to care about her and a decent Coercion rank!


Ah, the game is pretty real-to-life huh.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh fuck, delivery shortage and faulty disks in germany, now I really need to order somewhere else


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Oh fuck, delivery shortage and faulty disks in germany, now I really need to order somewhere else



germany always gets the short stick

blood censorship and all sorts of other censorship

Does not like

so i don't mind waiting a few extra days for a boxed version


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm so glad that I don't live in germany. censorship is bleh


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Good man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been through the epic battle when you gotta light the tower? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



That ending was awesome. You killing that huge beast looked great, the king dying was fucked up, Doncun *Prob spelled it wrong* duel wielding the shit out of that creature. Man what epicness.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 3, 2009)

So just in general, does the game live up to the previous titles of Bioware? 
I can't run it, but I have to replace my stone age comp soon, and I need a game to test when I do.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2009)

So far I'm loving it. May just pass Kotor and Mass effect in the end. It's not another Jade Empire don't worry!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 3, 2009)

^I actually enjoyed Jade Empire, despite it's shallow combat (which was only fun on the hardest difficulty).


----------



## Hentai (Nov 3, 2009)

Muk said:


> germany always gets the short stick
> 
> blood censorship and all sorts of other censorship
> 
> ...


Not only that, but the dub sucks compared the the original.
And sadly only the PS3 version provides both languages.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 3, 2009)

Installing this bitch.  Won't actually play until tomorrow though because I am waiting to play with a friend.

I do like getting all these DLC codes when I purchase something though ;3

edit: Fuck, Bioware.  Your spankin new community site is already down for maintenance?  I need to redeem me some codes.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 3, 2009)

I got the game..  Now to disappear for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2009)

Seeya in 3 weeks


----------



## Munken (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Stumpy (Nov 3, 2009)

Finally managed to defeat the community site.  Like everything else BioWare does, that shit is janky.  Redeemed Shale and some armor that I can apparently also redeem in Mass Effect 2 later.  Thats nice, but normally they are charging $10 for *one* bonus character?  I hope that isn't the pricing structure for the rest of the content they release.

This is the PC version, so I know I don't have to put up with BioWare's paid content.  I wouldn't mind it if some of it was decently priced though.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 3, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I got the game..  Now to disappear for the next 3 weeks.


You will miss Assassins Creed 2 then


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 3, 2009)

Ass Creed can wait.  This is Baldur's Gate 3 fool.


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Ass Creed can wait.  This is Baldur's Gate 3 fool.



so true 

assassin creed got nothing on this game


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2009)

at this very moment I am calculating somewhere to steal from, someone to beat or otherwise rob in order to purchase this game


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 3, 2009)

I chose a human female warrior. Kinda wish I picked a rogue. So many unopened chests.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 3, 2009)

Got it too. See you guys later.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 3, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Ass Creed can wait.  This is Baldur's Gate 3 fool.


I should wash your mouth with soap



Muk said:


> so true
> 
> assassin creed got nothing on this game


I disagree


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2009)

This game is freakin' amazing! My first char is a Dwarf Noble Warrior.


*Spoiler*: _DO NOT READ IF YOU WANT TO AVOID SPOILERS_ 



So, during the course of the intro. I'm the middle brother of 3. All sons of the King. The youngest brother convinced me that the oldest brother wanted me dead, so I killed the oldest brother. Turns out the youngest brother wanted us both out of the way. Haha. Now I'm exiled. :amazed




Fun game so far.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 3, 2009)

waiting for mine from play.com 


Don't hype it as Baldurs Gate 3! 

Must.... Freeze... Self... Till..... Friday


----------



## Hexa (Nov 3, 2009)

Baldur's Gate 3 was going to be a low level (level cap of like 5 or 6) tale about your character who witnesses the killing of a black hound, and then is stalked by a personification of grief and groups who want information on the black hound's killer.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm glad BG3 wasn't made...it wouldn't have felt the same without playing as the CoB.

the above however sounds like it would make a decent NWN mod, or now a DA mod :ho


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 3, 2009)

I read a bit about it, first they wanted Throne of Bhaal to be a full length game, then they changed it.

Would be weird to go from playing an epic level 30 character to a level 4 matchstick man


----------



## Hexa (Nov 3, 2009)

BG3 seemed more like a Planescape-type RPG to me.  Focusing more totally on the story than on any combat.  It's nice, but it's not really the same sort of thing as BG.  But of course, BG3 was going to be made by Interplay, the makers of PST, instead of Bioware.


Even though I've already bought the game, I'm still gobbling up reviews for some reason:This is the first fantasy world that BioWare's created from scratch, and at times, the cited influence of George R.R. Martin's fantastic "A Song of Ice and Fire" series is a bit too obvious. The Grey Wardens and their sworn enemy, the Darkspawn, feel a bit too similar to Martin's Night's Watch guarding the realm of Westeros from the supernatural Others. "​Is it really that close?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> I read a bit about it, first they wanted Throne of Bhaal to be a full length game, then they changed it.
> 
> Would be weird to go from playing an epic level 30 character to a level 4 matchstick man



ToB would have benefited greatly from being a full length game seeing as the level cap was 40...that's Demi-God status right there, which fits in nicely into the game's story.

but hey, even the Child of Bhaal started out as a level one Rat Slayer from Candle Keep 

And DnD is always more fun when playing from low to mid levels, if not quite as epic.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 3, 2009)

I heard they tried to program Minsc into Dragon Age as an easter egg 

A Planescape sequal would have been nice, would be difficult to make something as epic as that again.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2009)

Planescape 2: the further adventures of Morte?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2009)

Hexa said:


> BG3 seemed more like a Planescape-type RPG to me.  Focusing more totally on the story than on any combat.  It's nice, but it's not really the same sort of thing as BG.  But of course, BG3 was going to be made by Interplay, the makers of PST, instead of Bioware.
> 
> 
> Even though I've already bought the game, I'm still gobbling up reviews for some reason:This is the first fantasy world that BioWare's created from scratch, and at times, the cited influence of George R.R. Martin's fantastic "A Song of Ice and Fire" series is a bit too obvious. The Grey Wardens and their sworn enemy, the Darkspawn, feel a bit too similar to Martin's Night's Watch guarding the realm of Westeros from the supernatural Others. "​Is it really that close?


Shit if they gonna bite off something Might as well be the best fantasy stories around. 

At times it does, but at other times it feels very different. The story isn't really nothing like it, amazing game really it is. I can say i spent 60% of the time talking and LOVE it, lol.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 3, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> Planescape 2: the further adventures of Morte?



Yeah Mortes, Minsc and Boo take on the planes


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah, BioWare's community site is totally fucked right now.  I managed to get through what I needed to only after I went to BioWare's official forums and changed my primary account to my EA account... or something.  I don't know what I did there, but after that it worked and I got my DLC.  You might want to browse the community forums for whats going on.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2009)

don't forget to pick up Shale, Wardens Keep and the Lucky Stone 


...you game having bastards


----------



## Hentai (Nov 3, 2009)

Dragon armour? Fill me in to this secret plox!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone feel you talk more then fighting in this game? Lol I love it. I felt like 70% of the time I'm talking.

BTW Morrigan is the coolest character so far, love her, she's badass and funny.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 3, 2009)

Talking is good, makes a RPG more RPGish


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2009)

Especially if the voice acting kicks ass


----------



## Hentai (Nov 3, 2009)

Is it? Havnt checked that out yet.


----------



## Dash (Nov 3, 2009)

So...how is it?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 3, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> don't forget to pick up Shale, Wardens Keep and the Lucky Stone
> 
> 
> ...you game having bastards


Getting all this DLC and bonus items before I even start the game makes me feel all warm inside and all, but really it is just a dirty marketing scheme to get us used to DLC with the game.  


Hentai said:


> Dragon armour? Fill me in to this secret plox!


Dragon Age comes with a two sided card slip with DLC codes.  One side has the code for Shale and the other has the code for Blood Dragon armor or some bullshit like that.  The armor is redeemable in DAO and will also be in ME2.

Looks like this in Dragon Age:

Not the greatest screen, but you get the idea.

Looks like this in Mass Effect 2:

Fucking awesome.


crazymtf said:


> Anyone feel you talk more then fighting in this game? Lol I love it. I felt like 70% of the time I'm talking.
> 
> BTW Morrigan is the coolest character so far, love her, she's badass and funny.


It's BioWare.  Their combat is always second to dialogue. 

Dialogue > Gameplay goes against some of my strongest gaming beliefs.  I should not like this.

I need to lay off the "ITS BIOWARE" line.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 3, 2009)

Hexa said:


> BG3 seemed more like a Planescape-type RPG to me.  Focusing more totally on the story than on any combat.  It's nice, but it's not really the same sort of thing as BG.  But of course, BG3 was going to be made by Interplay, the makers of PST, instead of Bioware.
> 
> 
> Even though I've already bought the game, I'm still gobbling up reviews for some reason:This is the first fantasy world that BioWare's created from scratch, and at times, the cited influence of George R.R. Martin's fantastic "A Song of Ice and Fire" series is a bit too obvious. The Grey Wardens and their sworn enemy, the Darkspawn, feel a bit too similar to Martin's Night's Watch guarding the realm of Westeros from the supernatural Others. "​Is it really that close?


No, the darkspawn aren't nearly as interesting. So far they seem like generic orcs and trolls.


I need a freaking live account.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 3, 2009)

I think I would absolutely love this game if it wasn't for the WoW like gameplay, I just don't like that point and attack style, I need to feel like I have more control over the character.  It's a shame because the worlds that Bioware makes, I love the presentation of Bioware, but that gameplay just looks like it would be boring to me.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2009)

The gameplay would be boring to me as well if I had a low control class which is pretty much anything except mages.

I always play mages in DnD games (bioware-made or running on a bioware engine) because it's the only class where you pretty much have to actively select every useful attack and place it tactically.

Sure you could make a monk that evades everything in a DnD game but it's boring as fuck.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 3, 2009)

My only issues so far are glitches. I've experienced visual glitches galore and one scene where the voice acting cut off. Plus WTF is up with the hands? They look swollen and have a PS2 level of animation.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah some visual glitches happen. Apparently sometimes characters even disappear completely 

Patches ahoi!


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Yeah some visual glitches happen. Apparently sometimes characters even disappear completely
> 
> Patches ahoi!



Yea, during one point my character dissapeared from the cutscene, then reappeared awhile later. Was really confusing.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 3, 2009)

BioWare makes some janky ass games.

KOTOR, while too long ago for me to remember specifics, was glitchy as fuck.

Mass Effect had shitty elevators, Unreal Engine 3 pop in, horrible framerate issues, and less than satisfactory shooty shooty combat.

Jade Empire was 

I wasn't fortunate enough to be in on their old PC days, but PC games are always full of jank.

My point: We should expect this stuff.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 3, 2009)

Allister...


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 3, 2009)

You listed a load of games designed for consoles 

Thats like compairing Deus Ex with Deus Ex 2


----------



## Hexa (Nov 3, 2009)

I guess you control mages most, but it's not like you're really controlling one character.  For any real battle, you're controlling all four directly, with most care taken on the mage spells.  

I mean, that's where the main tactics points come in: controlling multiple characters.  I was disappointed when I heard there were only four characters per party instead of six, but I guess you still get the same sense with four.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 3, 2009)

My starting character is a human mage. I'm still wandering around the origin section. Combat with the mage is fun.

I'm considering turning off subtitles, but I don't want to miss something just in case the sound wonks out on me, or if I didn't quite catch what they were saying. For some reason, it's not as immersive with all of that text floating around... Go figure.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 3, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> BioWare makes some janky ass games.
> 
> KOTOR, while too long ago for me to remember specifics, was glitchy as fuck.
> 
> ...



The Nameless One in Planescape: Torment had a tendency to moonwalk with depressing regularity.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 3, 2009)

This shit is awesome !

Morigan


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2009)

So far, I'm just going through all the origin stories, because they're really fun. I've done the Dwarf noble, and City Elf ones so far. 

I enjoyed the city elf one more than the Dwarf one.


*Spoiler*: _SPOILERS DONT READ IF YOU DON'T WANT SPOILERS!_ 



I loved infiltrating the palace, and brutally killing all the Humans, then murdering the arl's son for raping elves. 




Next, I think I'm gonna do the Magi one. Not sure if I want my mage to me an elf or a human. 

I'm thinking my Dwarf is gonna be a gaywad. 

What race/origin should be my lesbo?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 3, 2009)

Ugh is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> This shit is awesome !
> 
> Morigan



Morrigan is the shit, love her attacks/shapeshift/attitude.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Nov 3, 2009)

Sigh, I feel sad that I'm going to miss out on this game because my laptop won't be able to handle the game's requirements.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2009)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Sigh, I feel sad that I'm going to miss out on this game because my laptop won't be able to handle the game's requirements.



mine has everything fine 'cept perhaps processing speed.

so if you hear about some dickwad over the next few days who burnt down his house because of overclocking his laptop, that will probably be me.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 3, 2009)

Well.. the graphics is certainly a let down.. but I was expecting that. The story on the other hand.. epic.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Well.. the graphics is certainly a let down.. but I was expecting that. The story on the other hand.. epic.



The graphics aren't all that bad. I love watching cutscenes with blood on people's face. 

Graphics wise though, it's not bad at all. Course I play at 1920x1200 resolution, and everything turned up to max.

So, what does everyone have it on? If you say anything other than PC, shame on you.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 4, 2009)

OMG... this game is so good. 

Played the human noble background. Wow, it's so good.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2009)

^Just wait my friend. It just keeps getting better.


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Nov 4, 2009)

picked up the game a few hours ago...gotta fucking study now, FML. anyway, played a little through the human noble origin. fuck the nay-sayers! this game is incredible! its everything i ever wanted in a RPG. 

when you make the customer want a sequel after only 1 hour, then you have truly succeeded. god bless you bioware.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2009)

I am 15 hours in with my main noble. Also started both elf stories, but Haven't gotten to far in either of em. Main story is just to addicting to stay with em


----------



## Proxy (Nov 4, 2009)

Question: my computer isn't good enough to handle this game, but I have both a 360 and a PS3, so I was wondering which version would be better to get?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 4, 2009)

Hexa said:


> I guess you control mages most, but it's not like you're really controlling one character.  For any real battle, you're controlling all four directly, with most care taken on the mage spells.
> 
> I mean, that's where the main tactics points come in: controlling multiple characters.  I was disappointed when I heard there were only four characters per party instead of six, but I guess you still get the same sense with four.



At least it's more than in neverwinter nights


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 4, 2009)

Pre-ordered the game on Saturday, it was shipped Monday, and it came Tuesday morning to my house...too bad I won't be going home for two weeks...


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Question: my computer isn't good enough to handle this game, but I have both a 360 and a PS3, so I was wondering which version would be better to get?



if you want graphics ps3

if you want stable framerate xbox360


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 4, 2009)

if you want awesome PC


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 4, 2009)

Been playing mage going to go down blood mage. And man FUCK templars. I could kill em all. Well more so a certain one. And I hope he gets blood clots in his penis.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 4, 2009)

When a game causes you to feel hatred, anger and other strong emotions for reasons other than shitty gameplay, it's doing something right


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually felt bad for the recruit who had kids and a wife. Kinda fucked that he got shanked.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 4, 2009)

HEY if go into solid details about the storyline put them on a spoiler button 

i'm considering burning my bank


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 4, 2009)

Opps sorry about that. Even though it's not really part of the story I understand people must feel the pain.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 4, 2009)

oh shit my luck may have turned (so i'm going to jinx it now ^^)
someone called one of the "GAME" stores and they told him they received the game this afternoon and they would sell it then, it kinda goes well since i have to go to my bank AGAIN this afternoon... i'm just seeing i arrive there oh we just sold the last one


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 4, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I actually felt bad for the recruit who had kids and a wife. Kinda fucked that he got shanked.



Oh yeah..that was a bitch..and he didn't deserve it as he was a good man.

I couldn't believe that he actually did that..


----------



## The Boss (Nov 4, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Oh yeah..that was a bitch..and he didn't deserve it as he was a good man.
> 
> I couldn't believe that he actually did that..


I know right..  
*Spoiler*: __ 



He was gonna die anyways so I wonder why he didn't just drink the damn blood. 






My-HiME said:


> The graphics aren't all that bad. I love watching cutscenes with blood on people's face.


 No need to worry.. just some blood on my face.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2009)

It happened though to him simply because he HAD to atleast drink it and if not you die.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 4, 2009)

*No-one can resist the dwarf*


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2009)

Delta Shell said:


> *No-one can resist the dwarf*



gay dwarf


----------



## The Boss (Nov 4, 2009)

Bioware sure knows how chicks likes their menz. Allistair is the perfect guy male character if I must say so myself.  He is charming, witty, ... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 a VIRGIN.. and  a prince.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 4, 2009)

fapaholic 

gamestop just called and said I can pick up the game tomorrow


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 4, 2009)

This is starting to piss me off. Having major issues with the DLC, and codes.

OK, so when I am *NOT* logged into my account I have with BioWare/Dragon Age, I can load my saves and access the DLC perfectly fine.

But the moment I login to the account I have redeemed the codes on, I instantly lose access to the DLC, and cannot load any of my saves. 

What the fuck? I can see this causing issues if I ever get more DLC, and then something messes up, so if I login I have access to new stuff, but if not logged in I can access the stuff that came with the game.


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2009)

btw for those who like to use the console/cheats:



that's how you do it


----------



## Dash (Nov 4, 2009)

My 360 is fried, I'm going to have to wait three weeks.  =/


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 4, 2009)

^Ouch..


Anyway..god I love Morrigan..she is so witty,sarcastic,charming and a bit of a bitch at times..

She doesn't like when you help random people since she feels that it detracts too much from the main quest,
*Spoiler*: __ 



which is stopping a hellish horde from consuming a country and then the freaking world 


and I know she is right in the context of the world and the urgency of the story but still..

I wuv side-quests!

Also:

Dragon Age Main Ending Title

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ix-yHWdAvL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hentai (Nov 4, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> ^Ouch..
> 
> 
> Anyway.*..god I love Morrigan*..she is so witty,sarcastic,charming and a bit of a bitch at times..
> ...


"baby I swear its DEJA...VUUUU"


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 4, 2009)

oh, we're doing _inside_ jokes now I see...bastards


----------



## Stalin (Nov 4, 2009)

Game is good, yeesssH? Please don't tell if it was inferior to baldur's gate. I never played that series.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 4, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Game is good, yeesssH? Please don't tell if it was inferior to baldur's gate. I never played that series.



Oh verily so..

Tis the best RPG in almost 5 years I think,certainly the best RPG this year and my favourite as of now.

And a strong candidate for the GOTY award!


You can lose yourself in the world..I mean it's noon,sun is shining outside,you start the game,get to see the dialogues,the fights,the plot,the armor,weapons and items and when you lift your head up from your computer,it's freaking dark outside!


It's a must buy for anybody who has ever played and loved a RPG or for anyone who loves a good game as a matter of fact..



It is however not a game for graphic whores!


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 4, 2009)

Human Noble beginning reminded me of Neverwinter Nights 2.  Thankfully, Dragon Age is actually fun.

Tactics page scares me.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 4, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> You can lose yourself in the world..I mean it's noon,sun is shining outside,you start the game,get to see the dialogues,the fights,the plot,the armor,weapons and items and when you lift your head up from your computer,it's freaking dark outside!


This happened to me yesterday.  I took my puppy out to pee before I played the game.. and when I took him out in what seems like only a few hours later... it was dark outside. Where did the time go?  



> It is however not a game for graphic whores!


But Imma graphic whore..  However, its easy (for me at least) to look past the graphic and get into the story. SO GOOD... !!


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 4, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Human Noble beginning reminded me of Neverwinter Nights 2.  Thankfully, Dragon Age is actually fun.
> 
> Tactics page scares me.



Oh..I love the Tactics..make the game a lot easier than it would have been without them..

I only micromanage the fights which contain Alpha Hurlocks or Alpha Genlocks.

Also noted that during the Ogre fight I didn't realise that I didn't activate Taunt on Alistair and my mage NPC was eaten alive shortly followed by my PC and the rest of the party..

During bigger fights I think it is safe to say that you can't do without tactical pausing and taking matters into your own hands!


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 4, 2009)

My PC won't run this. That leaves me with a choice between my 360 and my pstripple.

Thing is i've heard the PS3 version is better however in the UK that's not out until the 20th of November!!

Dilemas.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 4, 2009)

My laptop is 17", my HDTV is 52", that's what sealed the deal for me.

I'm not a long follower of the style of game so it'll be easier to me to adapt to a console layout and i'm getting the ps3 one since it looks better. If it turns out that the mods really are all that, something which i doubt i'll care for, i'll just get it for pc and play it on mid-low or something.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 4, 2009)

I can't wait to get together with Morrigan...


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 4, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Oh..I love the Tactics..make the game a lot easier than it would have been without them..
> 
> I only micromanage the fights which contain Alpha Hurlocks or Alpha Genlocks.
> 
> ...


Yeah, its scary shit, but thats the shit that separates the MAN rpgs from the BABY rpgs.

Auto potion tactic=pro.  At least until I dive deeper into the game and need the tactic slots for other stuff.

I'm going to go make a new character to play solo since the character I've played today is only for playing with a friend.  Since I don't play filthy fucking elves, that means I'm making a dwarf.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 4, 2009)

Got my first game over. Denerim duel guy fucked me up.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 4, 2009)

are you girls playing on _normal_ setting or *hard*, like you're supposed to?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 4, 2009)

Hard is the one with 100% FF right? That's what i'll be using.


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2009)

hard is how you are suppose to play it anyways

of course you could also go on to play on nightmare

but i don't think that'll be necessary 

btw i bet there will be a solo challenge on gamefaqs at some point in time 

wonder if anyone wants to try it out, beat this game without relying on any party members


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 4, 2009)

Normal, I don't have a feel for the interface. Might take a crack at Hard on my third playthrough. I might even turn it down to easy. I'm feeling lazy these days and I have alot to do.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 4, 2009)

Muk said:


> hard is how you are suppose to play it anyways
> 
> of course you could also go on to play on nightmare
> 
> ...


Unless there's also masturbation events, and the magazines are extraordinary, i don't think i'll be doing that lol.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay I know this will sound pretty pathetic but I'm stuck in the Howe attack. I have to get to the larder but the door is locked. Any tips?


----------



## snoph (Nov 4, 2009)

use a rogue?


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 4, 2009)

I wish I had picked a rogue. Warriors aren't as easy to play as they first seem. With rogues unlocking chests and doors plus more conversation options the game becomes easier. Maybe it's because I'm using a dexterous warrior but it's a little harsh.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 4, 2009)

Got through the Dwarven Commoner or whatever origin.  My dwarf is a badass, but fucking Gandalf the Grey Warden didn't give me a chance to say goodbye to my sister 

Done for the night.

edit: Oh and on difficulty, I started out on Hard, but seriously died two or three times on each encounter and guzzled potions as fast as I got them.  Shit just wasn't fun.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Argh...quick question, whats the lvl cap...argh?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 4, 2009)

There's no cap but you'll be done with the storymode around lvl 30.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> There's no cap but you'll be done with the storymode around lvl 30.



Argh...lvl 30, thats depressing...argh


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 4, 2009)

Ark 16.5 said:


> Argh...lvl 30, thats depressing...argh



i am 24 hours in and i am only at level 9...so yeah

Liliana is so much cooler then i thought shed be


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 4, 2009)

Ark 16.5 said:


> Argh...lvl 30, thats depressing...argh



Lvl 30 doesn't automatically equal short game. Levels probably will just take long to achieve.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 4, 2009)

Ark 16.5 said:


> Argh...lvl 30, thats depressing...argh



i smell WoW ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on you


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2009)

Level 30 is hard to get too. Bout 20 hours in and level 12. Levels don't matter as much as armor and tactics.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 5, 2009)

I think I'm beginning to like this game and hate myself for being such a nice guy. It's not in me too be evil. Cynical, yes, but not criminal. I don't even know how I play GTA with this soul.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 5, 2009)

I always play the good guy. Max positive alignment or whatever. Show those bitches what a righteous friend is made of.



Ark 16.5 said:


> Argh...lvl 30, thats depressing...argh


Older games of that sort often capped at level 20


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't think that it actually pays to be a good guy in this game,at least not the usual paragon of justice and love and fluffyness that I always roleplay as in other RPG's.

Your actions that may seem good at first can fuck over some people or you royally in the long run and somebody always loses something,not to mention that the majority of your companions are utilitarian types..aside from Leliana maybe..but she is a super-nun so it doesn't count!


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 5, 2009)

I do nasty things occasionally. I'm not a saint.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 5, 2009)

I always like to play the middle ground and i like that there's no meter in this game since it means i can always make my middle ground choice and be left with the impression that i'm not either totally evil or completely saintlike. The big deal is that either of those representation is too unrealistic and one of my main dislikes in games like this.

 In FO3 for example i blew up the atomic bomb in the town after doing all the quests there and subsequently killing the sheriff for his hat, and then i gave the water that my robot in my cozy suit i got for blowing up the town gave me for nothing, to the thirsty hobos and after a while i was completely neutral...which doesn't make sense lol.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 5, 2009)

Usually, I play the more realistic game of party pleaser. I tend to let my party affect my decisions abit.(Mostly cuz I'm trying to get into Morrigan's panties but that's quite realistic)


Fuck it. Evil time. But tomorrow. It's almost 3:30.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh my God..I think..I think..regarding Shale..
*Spoiler*: __ 



'it" is actually a she..

Shale is a chick!!!


  

I lol'd so loud my neighbours actually heard me..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 5, 2009)

No way...now I really can't wait till I can play...


----------



## Muk (Nov 5, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Oh my God..I think..I think..regarding Shale..
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



who's shale?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2009)

Muk said:


> who's shale?



This is Shale!


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Nov 5, 2009)

Argh...hmmm, i have no idea if i should go with dual wield or 2 handed with my fighter, i don't now if heavy armour reduces my dezerity mdifier like in D&D...argh


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2009)

Ark 16.5 said:


> Argh...hmmm, i have no idea if i should go with dual wield or 2 handed with my fighter, i don't now if heavy armour reduces my dezerity mdifier like in D&D...argh



Go Two-Handed definetly along with the Berserker specialization.

Your heavy armor will not impact your dexterity,but by putting so much points into cunning and dexterity you will gimp your strenght and constitution heavy reliant fighter.


Dual wield is for Rogues mainly..


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 5, 2009)

So I totally didn't have sew with a demon...I swear...fuck is there anyway other then that to learn Blood Magic?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> So I totally didn't have sew with a demon...I swear...fuck is there anyway other then that to learn Blood Magic?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Blood Mage: Learned From: Desire Demon in Fade (“Arl of Redcliffe” quest line)


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 5, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son of a bitch. Fine I guess I have to log from before. Damn. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Muk (Nov 5, 2009)

omg shale 

*Spoiler*: __ 




but doesn't shale have a male voice? 

so what happens when shale finds out he's female? does he get a female voice 

lol that reminds me of the quest in BG2 where you go find a tome for the mage and it turns him into a female 



i love the belt of sex change the best cursed item ever


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2009)

^Spoiler tag your post Muk,lest you enrage some poor souls who haven't got there yet!!!


----------



## Felix (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm a Blood Mage Elf, I hope Wynne doesn't get pissed off due that, but the hell with her.

It's interesting I'm trying to go for a evil route this time, however, the party likes me, except for Allistar

How god, how I love to piss Allistar off, best dialogue ever
His dialogue with the dog and Morrigan is also priceless

Love the game <3

Must get Shale, seems he is like Wrex/HK-47


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 5, 2009)

I miss the dog apparently. O.-


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> I miss the dog apparently. O.-



Well..you could have gotten him at 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ostagar for any other Origin except for the Human Noble one,which actually gets him as a companion in the Origin.

If you didn't heal him and then gotten to talk and "bond" him to you then that's it.



You missed your chance then.



Edit:Also,OMG,listen to this remix!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hRPT9CxDjM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 5, 2009)

Damn then yeah I missed him. Oh well.


----------



## Weebl (Nov 5, 2009)

Where can I get the soundtrack?

And fuck, i'm still waiting for my copy


----------



## Weebl (Nov 5, 2009)

I bought the regular edition so....

nah, it's not cool to steal from Bioware


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2009)

Weebl said:


> I bought the regular edition so....
> 
> nah, it's not cool to steal from Bioware



Don't worry then.

I am sure that people are soon going to put the soundtrack on YouTube!


----------



## Weebl (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah, the ending theme is amazing. Good find! Now I've to wait for the other tracks.


----------



## martryn (Nov 5, 2009)

My copy arrived today!  Can't wait until it makes it's way back home.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2009)

omg.. I just recruited that old mage chick.. and let me tell ya... that took me forever... made me miss my party so bad.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 5, 2009)

in approximately 15 hours i shall not return here for many days


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> in approximately 15 hours i shall not return here for many days



I hope you don't live in Germany because I heard that EA messed up again in regards to delivering the DA DVD with a correctly installed game..


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2009)

About Shale - 


*Spoiler*: __ 



How did you come up with that he/she is a girl? He comes off as a man but if she's a girl that's pretty funny! I love his/her personality and he/she is a monster in battle.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 5, 2009)

Waaah everyone is so far ahead of me  I can't read any of the posts here anymore.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2009)

Omg... 30 Sec to Mars is in the OST.. :fapfapfap I love Jared Leto..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 5, 2009)

guys, how am I supposed to DL Shale, Dragon Armor and Warden's Keep?


Do I need some sort of code?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> guys, how am I supposed to DL Shale, Dragon Armor and Warden's Keep?
> 
> 
> Do I need some sort of code?



The codes should come with your game.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> guys, how am I supposed to DL Shale, Dragon Armor and Warden's Keep?
> 
> 
> Do I need some sort of code?



Well,yes.

The code you get when you open your shiny plastic case..

I think you need to sign on to Bioware's new Dragon Age social site though:


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 5, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> guys, how am I supposed to DL Shale, Dragon Armor and Warden's Keep?
> 
> 
> Do I need some sort of code?


If you don't have codes that means you are a filthy pirate


----------



## crtiztry (Nov 5, 2009)

I accept with information:In the video it may be like that; the blood and gore details have been disabled for the same purpose, so everyone can watch how the game is like.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm doing the quest for The Urn. I feel rather inadequate right now.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 5, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> edit: Oh and on difficulty, I started out on Hard, but seriously died two or three times on each encounter and guzzled potions as fast as I got them.  Shit just wasn't fun.



Hm. I'm playing on hard and it doesn't seem that difficult. I'm sort of tempted to turn it up to nightmare on a second playthrough, but first I want to see just how hard the battles get the deeper in the game I go.

So far, I've only had one complete party wipe, and that was from waves of enemies. Beat it on the next reload. So far, I've mainly been using two mages, a warrior, and a rogue. My mages just lock enemies down to be beaten on by Alistair, and Leliana weakens enemies with bow abilities while invigorating with bard abilities. Heck, I don't even have healing spells on my mages. They just chug potions.

My mage has unlocked blood mage. I still consider him to be "good" though. Freedom from the grip of the Chantry and all that. Early on, Blood mage abilities don't seem that useful... so I may not actually take the class until a later point.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Nov 5, 2009)

Argh...quick question, can i have more then 1 specialization, because i see that the warrior branchs into 4 classes, is it like neverwinter nights where i can multy-class, or can i choose only 1....argh?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 5, 2009)

Dunno...I actually don't have the game in my hands.  It was sent to my house and I won't be going home until Thanksgiving...stupid college...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 5, 2009)

Ark 16.5 said:


> Argh...quick question, can i have more then 1 specialization, because i see that the warrior branchs into 4 classes, is it like neverwinter nights where i can multy-class, or can i choose only 1....argh?



settle down sir, you can choose 2...but you must find a teacher


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2009)

Damn that Dragon Blood armor almost makes shit to easy


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm on the quest for the Urn of Sacred Ashes. Killed the whole town and made it to the temple.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 6, 2009)

did anyone get any of the pre-order items like the 'wicked oath' or 'Fire band'?


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 6, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> did anyone get any of the pre-order items like the 'wicked oath' or 'Fire band'?



wicked oath yes fire band i think not.

i actually did pretty well on Ogre Fight, only at some point one of the party members was close to death but i was able to give a heal... frost spell on the Ogre FTW 
Just got Morrigan on my party... now i can't play for the next 4 hours or something


----------



## Nakor (Nov 6, 2009)

I got 2 pre-order items from amazon. some kind of boots and a memory ring(which seems useless). 

This may be a stupid question, but how do you heal your party members using potions? I have a ton of potions available but they don't automatically take them in battle. So is there a way I can set that up or do I have to do it myself everytime, if so how do I do that?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm getting this game in a few hours, It better be good


----------



## The Boss (Nov 6, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I'm getting this game in a few hours, It better be good



Judging by your set.. You'll love it.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 6, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Judging by your set.. You'll love it.



It's gay? Argh I'm gonna waste ?25


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2009)

So fucked Morrigan and then fucked the little elf. My Bi FTW.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 6, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It's gay? Argh I'm gonna waste ?25


You can be..  



crazymtf said:


> So fucked Morrigan and then fucked the little elf. My Bi FTW.


I haven't fucked anyone yet.. ...  Alistair still deny me when I invite him to my tent.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 6, 2009)

what eww...

Can you be female? I was annoyed Fable didn't have that option.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes can be. Male or female up to you. And can fuck both sexes.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 6, 2009)

Ahh good I made the right choice.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 6, 2009)

and isn't there a bordel for the animal option or something?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah there is.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 6, 2009)

Each retailer got its own DLC item.  Probably the rings are the best ones.  At least, I'm not finding a lot of worthwhile rings.

Having my character leap up and stab the ogre was really satisfying.  It wasn't too bad of a battle--I had to reload twice (on hard, mind you)--but it was a "fuck yeah" moment definitely since it was just me and generic tower mage left at that point.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 6, 2009)

^ PC or Console?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 6, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> and isn't there a bordel for the animal option or something?



The orgies you can pull there are impressive.

I have heard that there is an option if you are a male for a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



threesome between you,Leliana and the owner of the brothel.

If you are again male you can also do a foursome,between you,Leliana,the owner of the brothel and Zevran.

And,check this out,if you are female,you can do a fivesome,between you,Leliana,the owner of the brothel,Zevran..and Alistair..if you have enough conviction with him...


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 6, 2009)

just got Shale, "he" was awesome from the first sentence tbh 

about the process of getting Shale


*Spoiler*: __ 



Had to replay that side quest i guess plenty of times, Saving the girl was getting troublesome...


----------



## The Boss (Nov 6, 2009)

Shale is a fucking G!  I wish we could romance him.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 6, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Shale is a fucking G!  I wish we could romance him.



wishing for a Big Stone up your ass?


----------



## Naruko (Nov 6, 2009)

Just a couple comments on this. First, I'm a long time, old school, BG + it's sequels fan. I've played the hell out of that series, so when they said DA would be a spiritual successor, I was cautiously optimistic. Still barely into it, but so far it feels more like Oblivion than BG to me, and I was really irked at the DLC thing. I don't like the idea of DLC out of the gate. Just feels like they withheld content from the release in order to sell it along side of the release and squeeze a few extra dollars out of new players. I punishes paying customers, not pirates, so I'm not sure what the deal is with that trend. Anyway....trying not to read too many posts too closely so I don't get spoiled, but I will say that after ME, it's nice to have another RPG style (that doesn't crash all the time like FO3 did for me) to play.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 6, 2009)

Naruko said:


> Just a couple comments on this. First, I'm a long time, old school, BG + it's sequels fan. I've played the hell out of that series, so when they said DA would be a spiritual successor, I was cautiously optimistic. Still barely into it, but so far it feels more like Oblivion than BG to me, and I was really irked at the DLC thing. I don't like the idea of DLC out of the gate. Just feels like they withheld content from the release in order to sell it along side of the release and squeeze a few extra dollars out of new players. I punishes paying customers, not pirates, so I'm not sure what the deal is with that trend. Anyway....trying not to read too many posts too closely so I don't get spoiled, but I will say that after ME, it's nice to have another RPG style (that doesn't crash all the time like FO3 did for me) to play.


I was going to respond with a "its dirty, but such is the nature of our industry atm" kind of response until I saw...

So apparently there is a character in the game that tries to get you to buy whatever DLC he was designed to pimp.  That's a bit much BioWare.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 6, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I was going to respond with a "its dirty, but such is the nature of our industry atm" kind of response until I saw...
> 
> So apparently there is a character in the game that tries to get you to buy whatever DLC he was designed to pimp.  That's a bit much BioWare.



i just completed that DLC 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was quite nice i decided to do it early because the guy was annoying me on my camp... 
the 2 abilities are quite nice..
and the fights were really nice
one it seemed to me it was a DPS race, the mini boss had 4 adds and if they stayed alive they would heal the boss so nuke them and then dps race before they returned...
a really nice adventure...


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 6, 2009)

Got my first full party game over. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Clusterfuck at the Pearl. I let the knights get to Morrigan. I've come to realize Morrigan is always last to die. My main character is also especially vulnerable to mages. My second was at the Temple of The Sacred Ashes. The Cultists wore me down until some mages got me.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 6, 2009)

Nakor said:


> I got 2 pre-order items from amazon. some kind of boots and a memory ring(which seems useless).
> 
> This may be a stupid question, but how do you heal your party members using potions? I have a ton of potions available but they don't automatically take them in battle. So is there a way I can set that up or do I have to do it myself everytime, if so how do I do that?



Use Tactics. Just set it up so that when health < 50%, or something, use item: lesser/greater Healing. Make sure you put it at the top so that it has priority.

If you've played FF12 before, it should make perfect to you.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2009)

> # slightly increased attack, defense, and damage scores for all party members at Normal difficulty




So there's no auto updating for the PC version?  Do I need to keep an eye out for patches?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 7, 2009)

Just decided on my elf mage for my character. I have a question for any other mages out there.

If you get both Flaming Weapons and Frost weapons, is it one or the other, or can you stack them?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 7, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> Just decided on my elf mage for my character. I have a question for any other mages out there.
> 
> If you get both Flaming Weapons and Frost weapons, is it one or the other, or can you stack them?



I don't think that you can stack the effect..


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2009)

@the rogue bug
What the hell? 

@flaming/frost weapons
No they don't stack

About some early story stuff

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol I totally didn't see the king's death or Duncan's "death" coming.  Duncan gets a "death" because the cutscene didn't show him actually dying, so I am assuming (and hoping) he will be back in some way.  Saw the Grima Wormtongue looking Lord or w/e backstabbing us from a mile away at least.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 7, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> @the rogue bug
> What the hell?
> 
> @flaming/frost weapons
> ...



Heh..I think that Duncan's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



last charge against the Ogre was one of the coolest things that I have seen in a long time..

But man..seeing him all alone and wounded,and watching as he gets surrounded by the horde of Darkspawn..

I can't wait to get my hands on that betraying son of a bitch Loghain..




And why so sad Stumpy?

The rogue bug can be easily fixed for the PC,or you can just wait for the next patch which will contain it (as per BioWare's people comments).


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, I would prefer to wait for the BioWare patch out of ignorance of what installing user made shit can and cannot do to my game.  I hope I don't have to wait long for all my Dex to actually affect my damage is all.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Duncan crawlin all over the ogre while stabbing was cool, but not very believable ;3  The ogre is really just going to stand there with his arms open while this puny human slices him up?  I would look more to how the Lord of the Rings movies handled human versus troll encounters.

Duncan shouldn't have been able to kick that things ass, but we needed to see how much of a bad ass he is before he "died" I suppose.  It worked ;3


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Yeah, I would prefer to wait for the BioWare patch out of ignorance of what installing user made shit can and cannot do to my game.  I hope I don't have to wait long for all my Dex to actually affect my damage is all.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


But 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Why not? You can take Orge's by yourself later on so Duncan should be able to. Plus it was ballin so it's all good.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 7, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Yeah, I would prefer to wait for the BioWare patch out of ignorance of what installing user made shit can and cannot do to my game.  I hope I don't have to wait long for all my Dex to actually affect my damage is all.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Umm..the fix was made by a BioWare programmer..

They just didn't have time to put it into the first patch..



*Spoiler*: __ 



Also..I think the Ogre underestimated Duncan's speed and strenght and when it finally realised its mistake was too late and it already had a few stabs in the heart and chest..


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Nov 7, 2009)

Argh...lads i be in quite the predictement, how do i break massive doors as a golem...argh?


----------



## Nakor (Nov 7, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Use Tactics. Just set it up so that when health < 50%, or something, use item: lesser/greater Healing. Make sure you put it at the top so that it has priority.
> 
> If you've played FF12 before, it should make perfect to you.



Thanks! Thats awesome that it's like FF12 so now I don't really have to learn a new system for it.

I think I was too far at the beginning of the game to get the tactics option at the time.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2009)

My Video Review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCNwBdblgOk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 7, 2009)

Yep, I'm pussying out. I'm dialing it down to Casual. I got the flu so I don't have enough energy to use many tactics. (Also I need to get use to the interface. Having to hold down a button to pause the action WTF were they thinking?)


----------



## martryn (Nov 7, 2009)

> Argh...lads i be in quite the predictement, how do i break massive doors as a golem...argh?



Just click the door, dude.  Like, don't attack it or anything, just click it as if you were going to interact with it.  

Took me about a minute to figure out you didn't bash it down.  

Maybe it's just me, but my warhound is about the biggest badass in my party.  If everyone drops, he'll be the last one.  And sometimes he's enough to win the encounter.  Just a fucking beast.  

My human dual wielding rogue is going well.  Had to replay some encounters close to a dozen times... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



...typically due to either blood mages or ogres.  Fucking blood mage hideout in the capital was tough as shit.  It's nice that poisons stack with each other.  That's been helpful in kicking some ass.  And going stealth in the middle of combat to sneak around behind and get a couple of backstabs in fucking rocks!




I was going to play as an elven mage, next.  Mages have been pretty badass, and they're hella versatile.  But when you have to fight templars, are you dicked?  Does shapeshifting work against them?  Like, if I morphed, could I just physically beat them down, or would they be able to "dispel" my polymorph?


----------



## Munken (Nov 7, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Yep, I'm pussying out. I'm dialing it down to Casual. I got the flu so I don't have enough energy to use many tactics. (Also I need to get use to the interface. Having to hold down a button to pause the action WTF were they thinking?)



Play the PC version , problem solved


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm an elven mages with the Arcane Warrior specialization. It's pretty cool. I was getting beat on by werewolves, but they were only doing 1 damage per hit to me. Plate armour is win. Not to mention, my melee damage is higher than Alistair's, both using 1handers. :rofl


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Yep, I'm pussying out. I'm dialing it down to Casual. I got the flu so I don't have enough energy to use many tactics. (Also I need to get use to the interface. Having to hold down a button to pause the action WTF were they thinking?)


I'm going to have to side with Munken on this one and say ITS CALLED SPACE BAR, BRO!

Do the console versions have any way to bring up life bars of everything on screen like the PC version does with Tab?  That shit also shows text above anything in the environment you can click on.  My routine has basically become walk in a room, pause and tab to see what enemies I'm up against and if there are any environmental traps to fuck them over with, then clear the room and tab for all the treasure ;3


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 7, 2009)

Munken said:


> Play the PC version , problem solved



My computer can't power it. I'd have to spend 400 bucks to be able to play the PC version. I'd need a new graphics card just to play it on minimum.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> My computer can't power it. I'd have to spend 400 bucks to be able to play the PC version. I'd need a new graphics card just to play it on minimum.


It is clearly not BioWare's fault you can't drop a thousand dollars on a game box.  You play on the weak box, you get the weak game 

/end PC elitism


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 7, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> It is clearly not BioWare's fault you can't drop a thousand dollars on a game box.  You play on the weak box, you get the weak game
> 
> /end PC elitism



I love my Core i7, 9 GB RAM, and Radeon HD 4870


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> wishing for a Big Stone up your ass?




*Spoiler*: __ 



that wont be an issue don't worry


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> that wont be an issue don't worry


You could not bury that post in enough spoiler tags to justify posting it.  Your vagueness troubles me deeply.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 7, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> I love my Core i7, 9 GB RAM, and Radeon HD 4870



That's one sexy rig, I can't wait for the money to build my new one. Since the PC version of this game is superior I'm gonna wait for my rig then get it.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 8, 2009)

So, has anyone bought the Warden's Keep DLC? If so, is it worth the price?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll probably buy it in a few months...I got accepted into that Xbox Live Rewards program, so I'll buy it when I can get the most back from my purchases.


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> My computer can't power it. I'd have to spend 400 bucks to be able to play the PC version. I'd need a new graphics card just to play it on minimum.


there is an option in your setting where you can change it to just one time pressing


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 8, 2009)

Woot banged Morrigan.


----------



## Luxiano (Nov 8, 2009)

Fuck ! this game is epic though playing as Mage is boring i think i'll reroll an elf rogue.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2009)

If anybody wants to play this game on invincibility mode,just roll a mage with the double spec of Arcane Warrior and Blood Mage..

Oh good lawd..


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> If anybody wants to play this game on invincibility mode,just roll a mage with the double spec of Arcane Warrior and Blood Mage..
> 
> Oh good lawd..



so what happens? you smack the shit out of your opponent and then heal yourself back to full when you are low on health?

sounds like a reaver champion to me


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2009)

Muk said:


> so what happens? you smack the shit out of your opponent and then heal yourself back to full when you are low on health?
> 
> sounds like a reaver champion to me



Manipulation of life (other people's life ) to use as mana and your own life,tricking the enemies into fighting eachother,wearing massive armor AND being partially shifted out of that plane of existence,resulting in massive armor status,huge damage,both AoE and in close combat..e.t.c.

You name it,the AW/BM has those..


----------



## Luxiano (Nov 8, 2009)

Who is the best damage dealer of the game Ranger , Assasin or Mage ?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2009)

NexulOkay said:


> Who is the best DPS of the game Ranger , Assasin or Mage ?



Mage,bar none.

Rogues are good for inflicting penalties to enemies,while warriors are great,great tanks and DPS damage dealers (do a Two-Handed warrior with the Berserker and maybe the Reaver specialization and you shall see what ass raep really means..).


----------



## Luxiano (Nov 8, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Mage,bar none.
> 
> Rogues are good for inflicting penalties to enemies,while warriors are great,great tanks and DPS damage dealers (do a Two-Handed warrior with the Berserker and maybe the Reaver specialization and you shall see what ass raep really means..).



Thanks dude , i'll reroll a human warrior then.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2009)

Also,look what a guy playing Dragon Age has done!

Warning:

Viewing the image below may cause the slow burning of your retina.

You have been warned..






......................................................................................











The humanity!


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> The humanity!


There is nothing human about that situation right there, sir.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2009)

OMFG I just finished this game..
*Spoiler*: __ 



 it had me shedding a manly tear towards the end. I romanaced Alistair and at the end he ended with me b/c of his duty as king.. and Morrigan... Fuck Morrigan.. I befriend that bitch and she wanted to sleep with Alistair. WTF.. _SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO_ I lost my lover and my buddy in this game. Can you guys imagine how sucky that is?  .. oh and I also did the ultimate sacrifice. Couldn't let Alistair died, his people need him and I was left with nothing..  

*So what ending did you guys picked? those who finished it. :ho*




Easily a candidate for GOTY award IMO.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 8, 2009)

^Didn't read the spoiler, but fuuuck I need to play this damn game more.  I'm still only just past the first Ogre fight.

edit: Just heard on a podcast from and EA insider that Dragon Age is selling "extremely well" on PC (as well as the other platforms).  Glad to fucking hear it though I'm not actually surprised ;3


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes everyone and their mom needs to play this game, and finish the fuck out of it.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 8, 2009)

How did you guys finish it so quickly?!? Did you guys skip side quests, conversations, and reading codex entries?? I've been playing a lot, but it says that I'm only at about 20% completion. It's probably a bit higher now, but not too much higher.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2009)

FFLN said:


> How did you guys finish it so quickly?!? Did you guys skip side quests, conversations, and reading codex entries?? I've been playing a lot, but it says that I'm only at about 20% completion. It's probably a bit higher now, but not too much higher.



I spent about 40 hours on it and completed about 75% of the game. Also I was lvl 20 when I beat it. So epic. This game was worth every penny.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm not reading too much of the codex tbh :/
I have some trouble seeing the text clearly on my TV wich is a little annoying when comparing stats of weapons/armor etc


----------



## FFLN (Nov 8, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I spent about 40 hours on it and completed about 75% of the game. Also I was lvl 20 when I beat it. So epic. This game was worth every penny.



I've spent about 40 hours on it too...


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2009)

FFLN said:


> I've spent about 40 hours on it too...







It depends on how much of the optional quests you do,how much you read the codex,how much you fiddle with your companions and so forth and so on!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> I'm not reading too much of the codex tbh :/
> I have some trouble seeing the text clearly on my TV wich is a little annoying when comparing stats of weapons/armor etc


No HDTV? 



FFLN said:


> I've spent about 40 hours on it too...


What can I say.. Imma G when it comes to gaming...  ..  Nah, I skipped a lot of codex with my teammates so I can experience something new in the 2nd run.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah I got an old widescreen TV... 
I swear sometimes I can't tell the difference between 1 and 3 on the stats


----------



## FFLN (Nov 8, 2009)

The Boss said:


> What can I say.. Imma G when it comes to gaming...  ..  Nah, I skipped a lot of codex with my teammates so I can experience something new in the 2nd run.



Ah, I see. I've been talking with my companions a lot, even the ones I don't use, and that does take some time to listen to them. I was originally going to just switch out party members for different areas, but now that I'm comfortable using Alistair, Morrigan, and Leliana, along with my mage, I'm reluctant to change up that playstyle for this run. If I switched out anyone, it would be Leliana, but she's the only one who can pick locks right now. Zevhran has no points in that skill. Switching out companions is always easier when the PC is a rogue-type.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 8, 2009)

^ i had that same problom

I Romanced Morrigan and Lilianna, and they're still all over me! 

there needs to be a PIMP achievement


----------



## FFLN (Nov 8, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> ^ i had that same problom
> 
> I Romanced Morrigan and Lilianna, and they're still all over me!
> 
> there needs to be a PIMP achievement



Same here. I probably could've had Zevhran too, but I cut him off when he threw out his probing compliment. Really, there were only three choices to that anyway: freak out, calm and firm refusal, or go with it. Maybe there IS a pimp achievement, but you need to get all three at once...


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2009)

They have an achievement for experiencing all romance?  I guess that counts for something.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 8, 2009)

The Boss said:


> They have an achievement for experiencing all romance?  I guess that counts for something.



it will have to do 

i wish they'd give us a werewolf party member


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 8, 2009)

guys, quick. a steel battleaxe how much damage does it do? (godamn small and quirky font) 

I can't tell if it's 3~something or 1 or 2 something


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 8, 2009)

I far prefer playing a Rogue at the moment. I have Alistair in the party as the tank, so i didn't really see the point in having two tanks. Morrigan makes a good healer/ranged damage.


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Nov 8, 2009)

got up to morrigan and that first town that starts with an L or something, but then my fucking comp died...gotta wait till monday or tuesday till i get it back, and they'll probably have wiped my harddrive or something so i have to start over...ballsssss


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm thinking about starting over as an Elven Rogue. I spread my Human Warriors stats too thin trying to make them like a rogue. Plus I missed a shitload of loot. What say you gaming department? I finished Redcliffe and Started the quest for the Urn.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 8, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm thinking about starting over as an Elven Rogue. I spread my Human Warriors stats too thin trying to make them like a rogue. Plus I missed a shitload of loot. What say you gaming department? I finished Redcliffe and Started the quest for the Urn.



I'm an elven rogue now and i like my background story alot. I'm actually just about to go to Redcliffe. I say go for it.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 8, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm thinking about starting over as an Elven Rogue. I spread my Human Warriors stats too thin trying to make them like a rogue. Plus I missed a shitload of loot. What say you gaming department? I finished Redcliffe and Started the quest for the Urn.



As a rule of thumb,the shit you find in locked chests is average and is only good for making money by selling it.


Also..be prepared for having a really hard time as a rogue in a straight-up fight in the beggining.

Only from level 9 and beyond when you take the "Lethality" skill shall you begin to kick ass.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 8, 2009)

I think I'll stick to this playthrough. I'm gonna dial it down to Casual to get used to the interface. 

I had a bit of a hard time when I last played. I'm gonna start experimenting with combat tactics.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 8, 2009)

morrigan and alistair are hilarious

loving the game


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey, can someone tell me how much of the "main" story I have left to do?

I've done the dwarves, elves, mage tower and just got the ashes for Redcliffe.

Do I have much more to do? I'm hoping to finish it up within the next few days.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 8, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Also..be prepared for having a really hard time as a rogue in a straight-up fight in the beggining.
> 
> Only from level 9 and beyond when you take the "Lethality" skill shall you begin to kick ass.



I haven't had much of an issue dealing damage or surviving battles as a rogue. I only just got to level 9.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 8, 2009)

Just beat the game


Wow..Just Wow

i feel so satisfied, this game is amazing!



*Spoiler*: __ 



Human noble, Warrior, Morrigan is carrying my baby!

Lilana is gonna help me track her down, My lover and my baby mama that willbe awkward! 



I wonder what i should play as next!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 8, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Just beat the game
> 
> 
> Wow..Just Wow
> ...



Lucky for you... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I romanced Alistair and Morgan wanted Alistair to impregnate her. :amazed Fuck you bitch, get off my dick. I had to declined. My story end with me dying.  I choose to die.


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2009)

which character let's you have lesbian love?

i think i'll hit that one first xD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 9, 2009)

Leliana is the only female that's open for lesbian love.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _The romancin': Only a spoiler if you consider 'no details' to be spoilerish_ 



Dang it! I thought I would be able to romance both Morrigan and Leliana, but... once again, I'm forced to choose one or the other!! Why not do it Jade Empire-style?! The dialogue for this actually made me feel bad though. I still tried to go for a three-some choice, but no dice.

I was originally going for just Morrigan, but since her affection for the PC would always go up and down after every sequence, it didn't take long before Leliana's affection sky-rocketed... simply because Morrigan's was always evening out. Morrigan's dialogue didn't really make me feel bad, but Leliana's just poured on the guilt.

Since The Boss is the only female player that's posted regularly in here, I have to ask... do Alistair and Zevhran force you to choose too? Do they fight each other?! Does Zevhran kill Alistair in the middle of the night!?! Okay, you don't really have to elaborate, but some thoughts if you have any. If any of you guys have been playing female characters, feel free to give your thoughts too.

Oh, and I decided to stick with my initial plan of going through with Morrigan as the love interest.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2009)

New Set to celebrate this awesome Game


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 9, 2009)

Goddamit..I love this game so fucking much.

Doing the Mage's Tower questline since I first went to Redcliff and there I received a quest that made me actually go to the Mage's Tower and complete it first if I wanted nobody to die....

And FFLN..you can romance BOTH Leliana and Morrigan untill the end..but there is a trick to it!


----------



## martryn (Nov 9, 2009)

Well, gonna sit down for another marathon session.  Can't wait.


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 9, 2009)

its on my x-mas list lols


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Goddamit..I love this game so fucking much.
> 
> Doing the Mage's Tower questline since I first went to Redcliff and there I received a quest that made me actually go to the Mage's Tower and complete it first if I wanted nobody to die....
> 
> And FFLN..you can romance BOTH Leliana and Morrigan untill the end..but there is a trick to it!



you mean there is a pecking order or something


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 9, 2009)

Muk said:


> you mean there is a pecking order or something



Actually..


Yes..


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2009)

so is it you go first for the gay elf, then for leliana and then for morrigan? 

or will need to go for morrigan first, then cheat on her with the gay elf and finally hit it up with the lesbo red head?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 9, 2009)

Took me all night to get out of that dream world and after all that I couldn't keep all those forms. Even the mouse


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

FFLN said:


> *Spoiler*: _The romancin': Only a spoiler if you consider 'no details' to be spoilerish_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Romance talk.. :ho 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Actually Zevhran didn't perk my interested so I didn't talk to him much at all.. he has a leather fetish.. and goes both ways... I do not want.  but My buddy played it and she she romanced Alistair, Zevhran, and Leliana. All three of them end up with confrontation and you have to pick between them... but I think she had the chance to sleep with Alistair and Zevhran before the confrontation. 


But I will say in my Game. Alistair broke up with me right after I made him king, since it wouldn't work out and he need an heir to the throne.. It was his duty as King, and wardens weren't able to produce a child or some lame shit like that...  For me (since chicks runs on their "_emotion_" ) it was sad and depressing (lol) when he broke up with me, because of his dialog and that _SAAAAAAAAAAAAAD _look he gave me when I was trying to keep him from breaking up with me... ... .  I was in _shock_.  I thought we were gonna get marry and rule the kingdom.. 




Fuck you Bioware.  .. no I love you Bioware.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

*BTW am I the only one who thinks Alistair is super charming and funny, and just really the perfect prince charming!*  I would die for a guy like that IRL..  ... :ho


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 9, 2009)

my 360 RROD'd today 
and my guarantee is up and I have no cash atm T__T


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> my 360 RROD'd today
> and my guarantee is up and I have no cash atm T__T



 OMG! That's HORRIBLE!!!!


----------



## Luxiano (Nov 9, 2009)

Dragon Age = GOTY with Uncharted 2 and Batman.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2009)

NexulOkay said:


> Dragon Age = GOTY with Uncharted 2, *Halo ODST* and Batman.



This ohhh so much


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2009)

grr i still haven't gotten my game yet 

stupid mail delivery


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 9, 2009)

GOTY? halo ODST? 
since when could (should be) dlc compete for GOTY? 

but yes, dragon age, uncharted 2 and batman are really good candidates.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2009)

Uncharted 2 and Dragon age are defiantly up there. I'd put re5 too but I know most won't agree with me.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 9, 2009)

The Boss said:


> OMG! That's HORRIBLE!!!!



luckily I can steal my bro's 360 for a few weeks 

SAVED!!!


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 9, 2009)

So would you guys say this is basicly a shiny, new version of the BG games? (loved those and still have em') Or something a bit diff?

Im looking for a new rpg-ish game to mess with these days. Been spending my gaming time lately playing css-zm and D2 (still heh)


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 9, 2009)

it's different for sure, but there are some throwbacks here and there to the old classics.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> GOTY? halo ODST?
> since when could (should be) dlc compete for GOTY?
> 
> but yes, dragon age, uncharted 2 and batman are really good candidates.



Shadow complex is a good candidate as well while were on the subject of DLC


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 9, 2009)

Has anyone read the Dragon Age novels? Are they any good?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 9, 2009)

I only read _Stolen Throne_.  I really liked it.  I can't really say if it does a good job of explaining the Dragon Age universe, seeing as I haven't been able to play the game yet, but I can say that it was a good read.  There are a few repetitive scenes, but that doesn't take much away from the book as a whole.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 9, 2009)

Muk said:


> so is it you go first for the gay elf, then for leliana and then for morrigan?
> 
> or will need to go for morrigan first, then cheat on her with the gay elf and finally hit it up with the lesbo red head?



...I knew I should've let that elf get his way. His voice combined with his appearance just makes him seem somewhat creepy though. It also didn't help that everytime I would talk to him, I would suddenly imagine him topless, with leather pants and boots on, while dancing on top of a table and swinging his shirt around over his head.



The Boss said:


> Romance talk..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well...
*Spoiler*: __ 



At least you were his first. Actually, do female PCs get that conversation with him too?






crazymtf said:


> Uncharted 2 and Dragon age are defiantly up there. I'd put *re5* too but I know most won't agree with me.



Yeah, I don't know if I would agree with you there. I've only gotten halfway through RE5, and I stopped mainly because it became boring to me... and nearly out of ammo. There seems to be much less character interaction than what was in RE4. I could actually get a sense of Leon and Ashley's personalities as well as their relationship to each other. Not the same for RE5, at least up to the point that I'm at, but even at the halfway point, RE4 seemed to have better characterization.



My-HiME said:


> Has anyone read the Dragon Age novels? Are they any good?



I've read both. They're not too bad. I'd say slightly above average overall. The Stolen Throne will give you a better feel for DA's past, while the Calling... seems to set up for the game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2009)

FFLN said:


> ...I knew I should've let that elf get his way. His voice combined with his appearance just makes him seem somewhat creepy though. It also didn't help that everytime I would talk to him, I would suddenly imagine him topless, with leather pants and boots on, while dancing on top of a table and swinging his shirt around over his head.



I know right.....i mean ...


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> luckily I can steal my bro's 360 for a few weeks :There were no jalapenos is my sandwich. FMLLOS
> 
> SAVED!!! :There were no jalapenos is my sandwich. FMLwtf


EPIC.  



FFLN said:


> Well...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes I did get that convo.. that's why he is the perfect Prince..  Also I forgot to mention, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Alistair broke up with me right before the final fight.  I was in shock.. I didn't see that coming at all. But my buddy got Alistair to marry her ... I dunno what I did wrong...? I wish I knew? I got him deflowered () and everything but he still left me..  I'm thinking it might because I played as Elf and she was Human.. but I doubt Bioware will go into as much detail as not being able to marry b/c of the race.. will they? ..  BUT!!! I want to marry Alistair too!


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2009)

The Boss said:


> EPIC.
> 
> 
> Yes I did get that convo.. that's why he is the perfect Prince..  Also I forgot to mention,
> ...



i think its less about race, and more about position, a commoner cant marry the king, [make me wonder if my noble dwarf can marry him then]


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

Was it b/c 
*Spoiler*: __ 



my elf wasn't the noble one that grew up in the cities but in the forest?


  ..


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Was it b/c
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Possibly

Hey any one else think that *Dragon Age* and *Jade Empire* are on the same planet?

I do


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

Im so sad..  ...  2nd time will be the charm.


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2009)

i am so tempted to ignore all the main story and just go out and explore the entire continent for all the side quests the first time through


----------



## dilbot (Nov 9, 2009)

Just started my game, seems pretty cool. I was in a pretty dazed mood so I named my character bearclits, can I change it later? :/


----------



## Munken (Nov 9, 2009)

Nah you can't

bearclits


----------



## FFLN (Nov 9, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I know right.....i mean ...



Yeah, really, right? When a blonde and tanned elf with an Antonio Banderas-like voice starts talking to you, it's the most common image to come up.



The Boss said:


> Yes I did get that convo.. that's why he is the perfect Prince..  Also I forgot to mention,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I still haven't beaten the game, so I only read the first few words before stopping.



Muk said:


> i am so tempted to ignore all the main story and just go out and explore the entire continent for all the side quests the first time through



That's what I'm doing. No rush. 
*Spoiler*: _minor spoiler, maybe?_ 



Maybe if the Blight actually spread while I was traveling instead of just during certain points, I would be more inclined to follow the main quest.


----------



## dilbot (Nov 9, 2009)

Munken said:


> Nah you can't



well that sucks... can you change your appearance later as well? and what's with the jaw and face structure options being greyed out?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 9, 2009)

dilbot said:


> well that sucks... can you change your appearance later as well? and what's with the jaw and face structure options being greyed out?



It does that if you have a beard.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

Did anyone get that *Recruited all possible party member achievement*? I got it.. and holly fuck... 
*Spoiler*: _huge fucking spoilers_ 



Alistair leaves your party and Logan joins as a gray Warden. He's the final party member. I raged so hard..  




This game is amazing.  It still surprises me the 2nd time round.. :amazed


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2009)

my next character is a female dwarf noble.....i wanna see if alister needs to bend down to kiss her


----------



## FFLN (Nov 10, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> my next character is a female dwarf noble.....i wanna see if alister needs to bend down to kiss her



My next one's going to be Male Dwarf Commoner, fighter. I may try to rush through with my subsequent playthroughs instead of taking my time like I am now. Let's see Morrigan and Leliana hit on him... and Zevhran too.

I haven't gotten the party member achievement, but I'm close since there should only be one left. I'm in Orzammar now.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2009)

In the Dwarf place now - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



My new title is Dwarf slayer. Cutting off dwarfs heads is soooo fucking fun


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2009)

So is this game even close to being in the same vein as the bg / nwn games?
Along with morrowwind and obliv, those are the type of rpgs I like to play.

So before I drop $50+ for it, I want to make sure it'll be something i'll enjoy (really don't feel like having another guild wars experience) =p


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 10, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> So is this game even close to being in the same vein as the bg / nwn games?
> Along with morrowwind and obliv, those are the type of rpgs I like to play.
> 
> So before I drop $50+ for it, I want to make sure it'll be something i'll enjoy (really don't feel like having another guild wars experience) =p



if you like elder scrolls you wont like DA on account of your character and npcs actually have personality's


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 10, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> if you like elder scrolls you wont like DA on account of your character and npcs actually have personality's



Unlike 80% of the posters here. Right? 

any -helpfull- feedback would be appreciated


----------



## Nakor (Nov 10, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Unlike 80% of the posters here. Right?
> 
> any -helpfull- feedback would be appreciated



His advice was helpful in that he told you the characters in DA actually have personalities, much more so than BG or NWN. It's fun listening to the NPCs talk to each other or talking to them myself throughout the game. They usually have interesting things to say and your character actually has good lines to choose from. You have to be careful of how your proceed in conversations due to the fact that you might get caught doing something you don't really want to do. 

The story, while pretty simple overall, is still interesting and the graphics are good. Fighting isn't complicated. I have yet to run into a battle where I've needed to pause the game before it to set up a strategy.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2009)

Nakor said:


> I have yet to run into a battle where I've needed to pause the game before it to set up a strategy.



Difficulty level?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 10, 2009)

Can I marry Alistair?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 10, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Did anyone get that *Recruited all possible party member achievement*? I got it.. and holly fuck...
> *Spoiler*: _huge fucking spoilers_
> 
> 
> ...



yes I got it by mistake and reloaded my save  
so gonna go through with it on my next play through as an evil city elf rouge


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh wow, I am pleasantly surprised. Earlier I mentioned I would have to give the game a miss because my computer's requirements (Mainly video card, mine is an Nvidia Geforce 8400M G) were too low for it. However, after my brother bought the game. I decided to install it on my laptop and give it a go anyway. 

At the default settings they configured for me (Everything lowest although textures was high), the game is completely smooth! The graphics look like garbage and there was none of that fancy lighting but the game runs really smooth. It came as a surprise to me because when I played Neverwinter Nights 2 on this laptop, the game was incredibly laggy at points. Looks like I can start playing it soon.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2009)

Neverwinter nights 2 was really badly programmed in the performance area, but then again it's not a Bioware game.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Can I marry Alistair?



Alan, get away from my Alistair.  Mine.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm still chugging away on hard.  I was really tempted to switch it in the Brecilian forest to something easier:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Motherfucking Zathrian and his lol 'help' by casting cone of cold on the wolves and my party with them.  I eventually got through that battle by moving my party away quickly enough so that Zathrian didn't follow us, and just killed the werewolves by myself.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 10, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Difficulty level?



Normal. The difficulty level I normally start games on.


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2009)

Nakor said:


> Normal. The difficulty level I normally start games on.



to play it like it was intended to be, you should play it on hard.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm playing it on Casual. I got swine flu lol. I'm lucky I'm able to play it at all.

Imma Reaver now and I killed the guys that made me one.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 10, 2009)

Muk said:


> to play it like it was intended to be, you should play it on hard.



who says?

I'll probably do hard on my second play through.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll probably do hard on my third way through. I figured out how to pause the game without having to hold down the button. Now to figure out tactics.


----------



## Felix (Nov 10, 2009)

My Arcane Warrior/Blood Mage is so overpowered that it's not even funny 

Granted, I'm playing on Normal, but still, it's a huge rape stomp

Platemail, Maxed out Arcane Warrior skill tree, Death Magic, Stone Armor, Mage Armor, Miasma as constant buffs.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 10, 2009)

i wonder if it would be worth while trying to make a  Dragon age RP in the RP section


----------



## martryn (Nov 10, 2009)

My rogue Duelist is doing fucking fantastic.  I have trouble against certain creatures and situations, but being able to go stealthy in combat is so fucking broken.  I beat the fuck out of everything in the Proving.  Most of the combats the enemy was stunned and dead before I took damage.  

I think I might go Assassin as my second specialization.  You unlock that by talking to the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) elf on your team, right?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 10, 2009)

martryn said:


> My rogue Duelist is doing fucking fantastic.  I have trouble against certain creatures and situations, but being able to go stealthy in combat is so fucking broken.  I beat the fuck out of everything in the Proving.  Most of the combats the enemy was stunned and dead before I took damage.
> 
> I think I might go Assassin as my second specialization.  You unlock that by talking to the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) elf on your team, right?



Yep. Just knock some boots with him. He likes boots.

My mage pretty much pwned all in the Proving too. The boss was somewhat difficult though, but considering that they were all physical types, they stood no chance against status magic.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 10, 2009)

Anyone know how high of a relationship I need to have with Wynn to unlock the life-mage?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2009)

Well then.. onto my 2nd round for a happier ending (Human)..  My first ending made me sooo sad..


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 10, 2009)

I must admit that I disliked the game at first, enough to contemplate returning it to the shop. But I gave it a chance.

And now? It's easily one of the best RPG's I have ever played. Really enjoyed it. Can't wait for my next play-through after my exams.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> I must admit that I disliked the game at first, enough to contemplate returning it to the shop. But I gave it a chance.
> 
> And now? It's easily one of the best RPG's I have ever played. Really enjoyed it. Can't wait for my next play-through after my exams.



Lol yeah rpgs do that to you, especially WRPG.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 11, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> I must admit that I disliked the game at first, enough to contemplate returning it to the shop. But I gave it a chance.
> 
> And now? It's easily one of the best RPG's I have ever played. Really enjoyed it. Can't wait for my next play-through after my exams.



What didn't you like about it at first?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2009)

Holy fucking shit that dwarf quest area took me almost 8 hours...


----------



## Bushin (Nov 11, 2009)

This game was released in my country 2 days ago. Got it yesterday and I must say I am very impressed so far. I see myself loving this.


----------



## Fulcata (Nov 11, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Anyone know how high of a relationship I need to have with Wynn to unlock the life-mage?


If you're talking about the Spirit Healer, don't waste your time. You get it from a book you can buy in Denerim


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 11, 2009)

I just got a cool sword for my arcane warrior mage.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Long Sword: Spellweaver (Silverite) 
+ 5 Magic 
+1 Combat Mana Regen 
+10% Spell Resistance
3 Electricity Damage

Also has two slots for enchantments.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 11, 2009)

So.. has anyone achived the fabled foursome yet? 

That sloth demon part took AGES, i only went there because i didn't wanna kill the Earls wife to free her son


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> So.. has anyone achived the fabled foursome yet?
> 
> That sloth demon part took AGES, i only went there because i didn't wanna kill the Earls wife to free her son



It can actually be a five-some..

But I disgress..

My original statement was:

"It is much too easy in this game to get male elf pootang!" 

Seriously now..


Damn Antonio Banderas..


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 11, 2009)

Man, this game just gets better and better.... 


*Spoiler*: _DO NOT READ IF YOU DON'T WANT SPOILERS_ 



I fought the High Dragon during the Sacred Ashes quest, and it killed Leliana and Alistair, it was just down to Morrigan and myself, and I just spammed mana and health pots, I'm a Arcane Warrior, having plate is awesome. I loved the scene where you kill the Dragon, the entire time I was just like 'haha, that's a fucking mage slicing it's face off with that longsword."


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 11, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> Man, this game just gets better and better....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _DO NOT READ IF YOU DON'T WANT SPOILERS_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



In Normal difficulty
i found it rather "easy" yeah i had to be constantly checking my characters but i managed to pull it...
Send in Shale to tank always using taunt and such do keep the Dragon on him, at first i tried Leliana as archer with her, Morrigan and me (mage) nuking from a good distance. the dragon then flew and landed closer to them and did the Flame breath, managed to heal barely and sent Leliana with dagger to the side of the dragon. Me and Morrigan continued to dps it went down.. and it gave a bloody sense of accomplishment 




Shale is such an awesome tank, now i'm doing the Dwarf part and i decided to use Alistair as tank... yeah i miss Shale


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2009)

Alistair >> Shale


----------



## Stalin (Nov 11, 2009)

Whats the difference between the console versions and pc version?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 11, 2009)

The controls are different in a way, you have no iso perspective either

Consoles have no toolset


----------



## Stalin (Nov 11, 2009)

The consoles recieved lower scores than the pc version.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 11, 2009)

FFLN said:


> What didn't you like about it at first?



I don't know really. Perhaps I didn't like the gameplay (and the drab visuals didn't help either), or perhaps it just started slow for me with all those dialouge options (which I'm in love with right now).

I started as a human noble, but then started a new game with a Dalish elf. After the Ostagar battle started I really began to enjoy the game.

----------------------------

I also love the choices you have to make in it. 

And the characters felt real, for example (spoiler)


*Spoiler*: __ 



When Alistair left after the landsmeet, I felt like a friend of mine was pissed at me and would never speak to me again.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _ Advanced plot spoiler_ 



Wow Alistair rocks, he did a deathblow against Flemeth, jumped on her dead, she threw him in the air, he chopped her head off


----------



## Furious George (Nov 11, 2009)

*Eurogamer gives the console version a 6/10?!!? *



WRPG's aren't my cup of tea but just from what I've heard its hard to imagine that score is justified. What say you folks?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 11, 2009)

They're doing it for attention.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2009)

Kinda like when some other place gave MGS4 a 6/10 or something like that too. Jealous ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) just want attention.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 11, 2009)

European bastards


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 11, 2009)

The reviewer liked the PC version plenty.  Going from PC to console he seemed to have a lot of problems.  I haven't played it on consoles, but yeah I can imagine is it not as good as the experience I am having on my PC.

This game is looking like it is going to keep getting pushed aside by other games.  I'll get around to playing this again in time.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 11, 2009)

What makes the pc version so superior?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 11, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> What makes the console version so superior?



you mean the pc version right?

controlls mostly I guess


----------



## Stalin (Nov 11, 2009)

What makes the console version so bad?


----------



## snoph (Nov 11, 2009)

also controls


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 11, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> *Eurogamer gives the console version a 6/10?!!? *
> 
> 
> 
> WRPG's aren't my cup of tea but just from what I've heard its hard to imagine that score is justified. What say you folks?



Numbers show how much they *liked* the game, not how *great* it is.

They didn't like the game, but that doesn't prevent the game from being great though.



> Kinda like when some other place gave MGS4 a 6/10 or something like that too. Jealous ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) just want attention.



They gave it an 8 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 11, 2009)

Th whole of reviews are to judge something's quality.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 11, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Th whole of reviews are to judge something's quality.



Sure but a number only shows how much they liked the game.

If numbers measured greatness, then Tony Hawks would be the best game on the PS1 (98 on meta), or GTA IV (98 on meta) the best on the PS3, which is rubbish.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 11, 2009)

snoph said:


> also controls



don't forget the graphics.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 11, 2009)

I am playing it for console and the controls are fine for me. sure you don't get as many quick slots for spells, skills, and potions, but I don't see why that would be a huge mark off of the game. I don't have much of a problem selecting enemies to fight while I am in battle. Sure a mouse may be easier, but again I don't see how it's a mark off the game. 

The only issue I am having with the controls is that I can't seem to use herbalism to make potions unless I put it in my quick slot. I can't find out where to access it through the inventory. You probably can, I just can't seem to find it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 11, 2009)

i hate the birds eye view angle so console is the only way to go for me


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 11, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> i hate the birds eye view angle so console is the only way to go for me


You aren't forced into the isometric view on PC.  You zoom in or out however you choose.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 11, 2009)

^i also dont like the point and click system

is wardens keep worth the money?


----------



## Jotun (Nov 11, 2009)

Game's so addicting.


----------



## martryn (Nov 11, 2009)

I would much prefer to play the game on PC, but I'm loving it for XBox, so I shan't complain.  

Just got my ass kicked like eight different times from the fucking Demonic Spider Queen.  Ran out of health things.  Had to retreat back to dwarf town to put a healer in my party.  

How long are people taking to beat the game?  One of my best friends beat it the other day and his file had like 84 hours on it, he says.  I've put in 33 hours on mine, and only have half of the alliance on my side so far. Game says I've explored about 50% of it, though.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 11, 2009)

martryn said:


> I would much prefer to play the game on PC, but I'm loving it for XBox, so I shan't complain.
> 
> Just got my ass kicked like eight different times from the fucking Demonic Spider Queen.  Ran out of health things.  Had to retreat back to dwarf town to put a healer in my party.
> 
> How long are people taking to beat the game?  One of my best friends beat it the other day and his file had like 84 hours on it, he says.  I've put in 33 hours on mine, and only have half of the alliance on my side so far. Game says I've explored about 50% of it, though.



I don't even want to get into my stats. I think my progress is around 45%, maybe, although it's probably lower. While my completion of DA is around 36%. I don't know where the time goes, but I only have half of the alliance so far too.

Yeah, that Spider Queen was a pain. I was getting worried about having a party wipe, since I had run out of ALL types of health poultices and I have yet to meet the merchant with infinite elfroot. My guys were probably at around 20% health, with Leliana down. I had the queen down to about 10% and then cast a Crushing Prison on it, after which it disappeared. Fought more spiders and then when I turned around to see where she was... I saw that she was already dead. The spell was still crushing her, as it should've been, while she was running from my party. Good to see that it wasn't instantly dispelled as I had originally feared.

Oh yeah, has anyone gotten the *Noob* achievement yet? I haven't, and probably won't, but I'm just wondering if anyone here has. I loled when I saw that there was an "achievement" like that.


----------



## martryn (Nov 11, 2009)

> Yeah, that Spider Queen was a pain. I was getting worried about having a party wipe, since I had run out of ALL types of health poultices and I have yet to meet the merchant with infinite elfroot. My guys were probably at around 20% health, with Leliana down. I had the queen down to about 10% and then cast a Crushing Prison on it, after which it disappeared. Fought more spiders and then when I turned around to see where she was... I saw that she was already dead. The spell was still crushing her, as it should've been, while she was running from my party. Good to see that it wasn't instantly dispelled as I had originally feared.



Yeah, used up all my health poultices too, and since that area you fight spirits and golems and spiders, they didn't drop as readily as they did in the darkspawn heavy caverns.  I burnt through them fighting the golems.  I didn't have the right party for the caves.  I buy up all the poultices I find from the merchants, but the dwarves didn't have many.  And I already used up all the elfroot.  

Maybe I'll try a similar strategy.  I've been holding my party back, sneaking up with my rogue, and throwing an acid vial at it to spawn the other spiders, then running back to my party, ganging up on the queen to cause it to retreat, and then killing the spiders.  The queen will stay put where she comes back down at, but my party is still in combat, so the wounds aren't healing (fast enough to make it worth waiting).  And closing back in on the queen, she'll kill someone with poison before we can surround her and keep her stunned/tripped.  Then it's a slow trip into death.


----------



## Fulcata (Nov 12, 2009)

So I just successfully completed the game with my Mage. Arcane Warrior is unbelievably amazing. And, frankly, if this were a multiplayer game, it would be getting QQ and nerfs like crazy.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 12, 2009)

martryn said:


> Yeah, used up all my health poultices too, and since that area you fight spirits and golems and spiders, they didn't drop as readily as they did in the darkspawn heavy caverns.  I burnt through them fighting the golems.  I didn't have the right party for the caves.  I buy up all the poultices I find from the merchants, but the dwarves didn't have many.  And I already used up all the elfroot.
> 
> Maybe I'll try a similar strategy.  I've been holding my party back, sneaking up with my rogue, and throwing an acid vial at it to spawn the other spiders, then running back to my party, ganging up on the queen to cause it to retreat, and then killing the spiders.  The queen will stay put where she comes back down at, but my party is still in combat, so the wounds aren't healing (fast enough to make it worth waiting).  And closing back in on the queen, she'll kill someone with poison before we can surround her and keep her stunned/tripped.  Then it's a slow trip into death.



Yeah, I know what you mean about the potions. Didn't think I'd actually run out. Since I have no healing spells either, things have become a bit more difficult.

Since I had Shale during that fight, I just switched him into defensive mode so that he could regenerate health while fighting. Also, I used Cone of Cold to freeze her for some free attacks. If you have any spells that slowly sap away health, like the Bomb spells, those could help too.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2009)

Just started playing this as an Elven Mage. Loving it so far.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 12, 2009)

I just fought the spider queen (@#$@ing @$#@).

Ended up having to use a bizarre mix of force field on her while I deal with her pets and force cage to DOT her while I focused on healing.

Actually didn't have to use many potions at all, but it did take like an hour.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Nov 12, 2009)

Been playing 33 hours as Dalish elf of Rogue class. I see no sign of game ending yet


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 12, 2009)

I baught the PC version mainly due to ease of control (and it being £15 cheaper, has better access to mods etc)

My party setup is weird- 

Me (Rogue) currently a Duelist, want to learn assasin, but can't be asked to befriend that gay one in the party.
Morrigan (offensive spellcaster) (who doesn't know the meaning of the phase "Watch the friendly fire" she keeps freezing my poor rogue who moves behind the enemy to backstab. 
Wynn (healer/buffer) 
Alistair (Tank) Full set of Warden armour + sword with 40 Physical resist enchantments = hes not going anywhere.

It leads to some funny interactions during events.

Next play through is deffo a evil mage.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2009)

I like how everyone reacts to the race you pick.

"YO ELVEN SLAVE WHERE'S MY ARMOR"
"Dude I'm a gray fucking warden"
"Oh my bad sir, I apologize, I'm just a humble, simple man"


----------



## Knight of Fate (Nov 12, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> I baught the PC version mainly due to ease of control (and it being ?15 cheaper, has better access to mods etc)
> 
> My party setup is weird-
> 
> ...


I have a Assasin/Duelist Rogue as well...and the exact same party setup 8D

Interactions between Wynne and Alistair are hilarious 



Zaru said:


> I like how everyone reacts to the race you pick.
> 
> "YO ELVEN SLAVE WHERE'S MY ARMOR"
> "Dude I'm a gray fucking warden"
> "Oh my bad sir, I apologize, I'm just a humble, simple man"


haha yeah, you get discriminated so much being an elf xD


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2009)

I've just met morrigan once and she already provided lulz.

SHE'S A WITCH, SHE'LL TURN YOU INTO A FROG

I need more time for this game


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 12, 2009)

Doing the OMG the magi circle is fucked up man quest

Fun.

I had trouble with the quest before it when you had to protect that town from the living dead

had to redo it like 5 times


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 12, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I've just met morrigan once and she already provided lulz.



It gets better and better, some people hate her, personally i think shes brilliant.

Alistair v Morrigan interaction is brilliant.


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2009)

i finally got my hard copy of DA: O 

time to play it


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2009)

PC of course


----------



## Felix (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm raging so much
I felt okay with killing Wynne, sure, I still have Bomber Boobs Morrigan

But I can't go down the evil path in Orzammar without loosing Shale?

FUCK YOU BIOWARE 
It's completely out of character for Shale to suddenly be righteous


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2009)

Righteous 4tw


----------



## Felix (Nov 12, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Righteous 4tw



It's pissing me off that the first game I decide to go the evil path on the first run is the game that is giving me more barriers towards that attitude

I did not have any of that when I was evil in KOTOR 1 & 2 damnit


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2009)

BEING EVIL HAS CONSEQUENCES, FACE IT


----------



## Felix (Nov 12, 2009)

Zaru said:


> BEING EVIL HAS CONSEQUENCES, FACE IT



So far the consequences was bypassing killing a Dragon, getting Blood Magic for my mage and Reaver class for Allistar. Killing Wynne and....

That was pretty much it

Now I should win a fucking Golem army, but no, SHALE IS AGAINST IT. 
You were my god damned Mana battery.

I will try to bring another member, and hope she doesn't freak out when I go to camp next time


----------



## Knight of Fate (Nov 12, 2009)

Urgh, someone please advice me in beating the broodmother in The Dead Trenches


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 12, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I've just met morrigan once and she already provided lulz.
> 
> SHE'S A WITCH, SHE'LL TURN YOU INTO A FROG
> 
> I need more time for this game



Yeah..sure..

Everybody likes Morrigan at first.

It's just after that when she starts nagging on you when you take any quest that doesn't involve the person giving all of his material possesions to you or his soul that you will start to resent her!

Thank god that she stops doing that after 
*Spoiler*: __ 



you romance her


..

I also love the companion's banter,lines and history..

Just wait till you can convince Zevran to tell you some seedy stories about his past!!!


----------



## Knight of Fate (Nov 12, 2009)

I like the gay elf


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 12, 2009)

Knight of Fate said:


> I like the gay elf



Don't worry..we all do..


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 12, 2009)

Felix said:


> So far the consequences was bypassing killing a Dragon, getting Blood Magic for my mage and Reaver class for Allistar. Killing Wynne and....
> 
> That was pretty much it
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




why do you think i didn't take shale with me for the Dwarf quest?  loose the Best tank Hell no, i haven't decided what side to choose in the end but not taking shale gives you a chance to persuade him to stay afterwards




fuck i'm with the not wanting to finish the game feeling because i like it so much 
so i've been doing the Dwarf origin quests to get the back story and see wish side to choose..
then i did the city elf just to see it, it was quite the lulz when you meet the king and you tell him "i killed someone's son because he raped my friends" and His reaction... i laughed so hard 

and just did the Humam Female "slut" Rogue... so funny that almost every conversation had an option to flirt... even Duncan


----------



## The Boss (Nov 12, 2009)

^ Ducan!!!  WIIIN! I must try that..


----------



## Felix (Nov 12, 2009)

Knight of Fate said:


> Urgh, someone please advice me in beating the broodmother in The Dead Trenches



I just spammed Winter's Breath on her and her tentacles
That and I used the AoE spell from the Blood Magic line since it's imba


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2009)

Hahaha "imba"

I haven't seen anyone use that word since playing warcraft 3


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 12, 2009)

Welp, im 75% likely going to buy this today.

But the other 25% of me wants to wait a cple days and get the collectors edition, for that extra map, helm and stat book.

Whatcha guys think?


----------



## Knight of Fate (Nov 12, 2009)

Felix said:


> I just spammed Winter's Breath on her and her tentacles
> That and I used the AoE spell from the Blood Magic line since it's imba


Ok, I have beaten that mothafucka


----------



## The Boss (Nov 12, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Welp, im 75% likely going to buy this today.
> 
> But the other 25% of me wants to wait a cple days and get the collectors edition, for that extra map, helm and stat book.
> 
> Whatcha guys think?



CE FTW..  It comes with OST.. well the U.S. copies does anyways. 


BTW is it just me.. or the *chicks gets the worst ending *of them all if they romance Alistair?  


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Alistair  dies for you.
2. He breaks up with you and you deiced who lives and dies.
3. You let him sleep with Morrigan. 




 I'd say it's easier to be a man. Then you could 
*Spoiler*: __ 



sleep with Morrigan and everything will become rainbows and unicorns in the end.


----------



## martryn (Nov 12, 2009)

> Urgh, someone please advice me in beating the broodmother in The Dead Trenches



Just beat her earlier today.  Took me three or four tries.  Didn't really use much strategy.  Beat on tentacles and darkspawn as they popped up, and the hit the brood mother with poison when she was alone, with Wynne the power healer downing lyrium potions and keeping my party happy. 

Just beat the fucking spirit anvil part within the Anvil of Void or whatever.  That was harder than some boss fights.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



First time I didn't know what to do.  Was a learning experience.
Second time I knew to click on the anvils after killing the spirits, but didn't understand the rotating head. 
Third time I knew I had to kill the spirits and click the anvils corresponding to the glowing eyes.  
Fourth time I managed to actually do that, but it kept attacking. 
Fifth time I realized I had to destroy each of the "eyes/heads" twice.
Sixth time I was still attempting to do this, as my party wouldn't stick together and attack the same damn thing. 
Seventh time I tweaked the tactics so they would listen better, and it was actually pretty easy and I'm ashamed it took so long.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 12, 2009)

After checking thru some of the trailers posted, i am SO all over the pre-ordering of the CE. Only have to wait a cple extra days. I want that soundtrack 

Question about the gameplay though. Do you control your partymembers yourself (micromanagment up the ass) or do they have a good AI, so you dont have to constantly mind what they are doing, seperate of your character?


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 12, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> After checking thru some of the trailers posted, i am SO all over the pre-ordering of the CE. Only have to wait a cple extra days. I want that soundtrack
> 
> Question about the gameplay though. Do you control your partymembers yourself (micromanagment up the ass) or do they have a good AI, so you dont have to constantly mind what they are doing, seperate of your character?



You can switch between party members, you don't need to control the one you created. Otherwise there is a tactics screen where you can edit what they do and when you want them to do it. The AI is pretty good imo.


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 12, 2009)

The only two things I do not trust my party members with are AoE spells and potions.  The later is more of a issue of wasting a tactic slot for using a potion.  You have to be careful with AI's and AoE spells, mostly because they might use them when you are in the midst of a group.  I cannot tell you how many times Morrigan either froze or set me on fire when I allowed her free reign of her AoE spells. 

I am right now going through the game as a rouge and focusing purely on the archery traits (with some lock picking). It is nice being able to pull 1 or 2 enemies out of a mob.  After all, swooping is a bad thing.  I am also going up in Trap-Making.  It is always fun setting up an elaborate system of traps when you know a large number of enemies will be spawning.  In one particular spot I spent a few minutes setting up traps in order to eliminate a lot of undead that come to life when you mess with something that you were not supposed to mess with.  I am finding lures to only be okay at the moment.  My opinion of them might change when I get a chance to test out Overpowering Lure.


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2009)

omg i just got passed the ostigar battle and got morrigan it is so awesome

the dialogue are so fun


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 12, 2009)

She gets better (if you like her being a total bitch)


----------



## Hexa (Nov 12, 2009)

Sten is awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just beat the high dragon and turned it in to Wade for the Superior Dragonbone plate, which is awesome. Sadly, I wanted to buy the Felon's Coat, and apparently Wade's shop closed to me after making the second set of drakeskin armor.  So, I think I'm going to have to go back.  I think I'm just going to set the difficulty down to easy and redo everything in between the first set of drakeskin and the dragonbone plate.  I already did it on hard, so I have nothing to prove the second time, right.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 12, 2009)

^ Didn't read spoilers _BUT_ I like how you have to approach Sten in a completely different manner for him to like you. All these characters are just sooooo... how do I say it... epic?   It seems like they are really alive.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 12, 2009)

If you get Sten to like you,you will see that he is exactly like a samurai in mentality.

And not the goofy ones,but the "I shall kill you peasant for touching my sword,which is also my soul!" one.


Also,you find from him that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the Qunari are truly coming in a massive invasion force,that will sweep the land and will make their previous attempt look like nothing.

So aside from the next Blight,which would be the 6'th btw because in this game you end the 5'th one,you have the Qunari to worry about and you and Morrigan's..well...





Plenty of material left for sequels..


----------



## FFLN (Nov 12, 2009)

Hexa said:


> Sten is awesome.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



About Wade's shop...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you pay for the 2nd set of armor? I haven't gotten it made yet in my current save because when I originally had it made, he closed his shop off to me. So I figured that if I paid the the 20 gold for their service, they would keep the shop open for me. I will test it out once I get out of Orzammar...




Regarding Morrigan, I like her strong personality and feisty attitude, but... there's a part of her romance that doesn't make sense to me.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, it seems more like a cop-out. When she's *so *against being in a relationship yet she still goes through with it... In my opinion, with the way she's shown herself to be, if she felt that she was putting herself in a bad position by being in a relationship, she would just dump the guy. No questions asked. So when your male character can just suddenly change her mind with a choice between two rather unspectacular lines, it just comes off as a cop-out to me. They could've at least thrown in a persuasion check or something.




The Deeproads are a bitch. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Beat the Broodmother after losing to her once. Now I'm in the Anvil area with barely any healing potions left. Lost against the spirit forge thing and then called it a night. Will try to beat it on my second try.

Anyway, the lead up to the Broodmother was rather freaky. When I heard the first rhyme, I thought it was Leliana who said it at first, even though the tone of voice was clearly different. As I walked and heard more and more of the lines, I recalled the trailer and knew exactly what was coming. Spoilers suck. I would've been freaked out to see that thing after being put into that tense of a mood, but alas... spoilers got to me.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, just ordered the CE.

Now i just have to wait 4 days for it to get here


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm in the inevitable dream sequence. I hate crap like this.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 12, 2009)

I really appreciate the usage of spoiler tags in this thread   I can keep up with the thread while slacking on keeping up with the game.  Modern Warfare thread was filled with spoilers two weeks before the game even came out.

Just thought I'd show my appreciation.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 12, 2009)

So far I am woefully unimpressed with the game.  I am not sure if it's the obscene numbers of bugs, the absurdly terrible AI, or the difficulty being horribly inconsistent and all over the place.

I am finishing up a dungeon now, After essentially walking through the first couple floors without breaking a sweat, suddenly I hit a brick wall of insanely hard fights.  One being a group with 2 wizards who perma-froze half my team (while I watched Alistar's fantastic AI stand 5 feet from the enemies and do nothing the entire time)

And now it is a dragon whom 95% of my attacks do *1* damage to (While she can 1 shot Alistar with her bite).  I seriously hope these aren't "scaled fights", and I am just seriously under leveled.

We'll see if it picks up, I am a good 18 hours in, and I am having buyers regret pretty fierce.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 12, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> So far I am woefully unimpressed with the game.  I am not sure if it's the obscene numbers of bugs, the absurdly terrible AI, or the difficulty being horribly inconsistent and all over the place.
> 
> I am finishing up a dungeon now, After essentially walking through the first couple floors without breaking a sweat, suddenly I hit a brick wall of insanely hard fights.  One being a group with 2 wizards who perma-froze half my team (while I watched Alistar's fantastic AI stand 5 feet from the enemies and do nothing the entire time)
> 
> ...



Are you playing on hard? Cause so far this game hasn't been all that hard on normal with the exception of some blood mage run ins. 

Also bugs, I dunno if I got lucky but I haven't encounter any truly bad ones. But i heard stories that make me  but


----------



## Hexa (Nov 12, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke, you're not supposed to fight the dragon then.  You can, but it's not recommended because your party is probably nowhere near strong enough to face a high dragon (depending on when you do that quest). 

The fight with the two mages 
*Spoiler*: __ 



if it was indeed the fight with Kolgrim


 is basically the boss fight of that dungeon.  So, yeah, it's a bit harder.



Anyhow, for the high dragon fight,
*Spoiler*: __ 



Use talents to prevent knockdown.  I used Sten, Morrigan, my cunning/dex rogue, and Alistair.  Have your tank(s) use abilities that stop knockdown and of course fire resistance is good too. Have one of them build up as much threat as possible so that the dragon won't fly + smash into the ground when switching opponents. I just used just melee dps.  Have those guys wield items with high armor piercing (or that +10 against dragon two-hander for Sten) and attack FROM THE SIDE.  For Runes, I had two slow runes on Sten's weapon, and some extra damage elemental on my rogue's.   Alistair does jack so it didn't matter.

Cone of cold stops the grab attack.  You can set up a tactic slot for that, but I just did it manually.   Telekinetic weapons helps immensely for getting through the Dragon's tough skin.  Other than that, heal.  Buffing would help immensely, so maybe it would have been better for me to go Shale (higher con and threat...  I'm pretty sure the dragon's AP makes armor worthless) + rogue + Wynne + Morrigan to get better rejuv., healing, and haste while still having cone of cold and telekinetic weapons.

Anyhow, I did it at level 14, so that level should be appropriate.







FFLN said:


> About Wade's shop...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I paid for the second set of armor, yeah.  He still closed the shop after making the second set of armor, which I didn't realize until after I spent time wrapping up those Revenants in the Brecilian forest, killing Flemeth, and the High Dragon.  I figure if I go through on easy and just try to match the amount of potions and poultices used, then I can say I beat it on hard all the way without having to go through the whole thing again.  

The full superior drakeskin armor is pretty good when worn as a full set, but I want to use the Jenny's redseeker gloves or whatever it's called that gives me +15% backstab damage, so I should just avoid wearing that armor.  But I think you need to give both drakescales in order for him to make the superior dragonbone plate.

Haven't touched Orzammar yet.  I've gone through the Dalish, Circle of the Magi, and Urn of Sacred ashes, though.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2009)

What the flying disco fuck?

I wanted to load my savegame from yesterday and the game has the nerve to tell me I'm unauthorized to use the Stone Prisoner Content?

I'M LOGGED INTO THE SAME ACCOUNT AS YESTERDAY

I INSTALLED IT WITH MY REDEEM CODE

WHY THE HELL WOULD I BE UNAUTHORIZED FOR THAT, AND WHY DOES THE BLOOD THINGY ARMOR STILL WORK?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2009)

False alarm

Apparently the dragon age updater service had to be started (goddamn forced internet connection)


----------



## Knight of Fate (Nov 12, 2009)

martryn said:


> Just beat her earlier today.  Took me three or four tries.  Didn't really use much strategy.  Beat on tentacles and darkspawn as they popped up, and the hit the brood mother with poison when she was alone, with Wynne the power healer downing lyrium potions and keeping my party happy.
> 
> Just beat the fucking spirit anvil part within the Anvil of Void or whatever.  That was harder than some boss fights.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I find the Anvil of Void way easier though bu yeah I figured out about the glowing eyes thing early on. xD


----------



## Draffut (Nov 12, 2009)

Hexa said:


> Cardboard Jewsuke, you're not supposed to fight the dragon then.  You can, but it's not recommended because your party is probably nowhere near strong enough to face a high dragon (depending on when you do that quest).
> 
> The fight with the two mages
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yes, it's that dungeon.  If the game was just "hard" then I would chalk it up to being a difficult, but it's the fact that the difficultly is all over the spectrum with seemingly no rhyme or reason.

My group atm is my dual rogue, Liliana (however you spell it), Wynne and Alistar.  I don't have 90% of the stuff you mentioned for that battle. (about level 11 right now)

For another example, I was in Denerim, I went through did a large number of quests all over the city with minimal difficulty with probobly 2 dozens battles altogether. (except a Revenant I found, which I don't mind the difficulty of, since it at least gives you some warning)

Then I reached an Abandoned Warehouse region, and out of nowhere, the difficulty just about quintupled from the very first encounter. (and it was a fairly long dungeon)  And I found myself saving before every single fight, and very rarely only taking one attempt to beat any of them.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 12, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I really appreciate the usage of spoiler tags in this thread   I can keep up with the thread while slacking on keeping up with the game.  Modern Warfare thread was filled with spoilers two weeks before the game even came out.
> 
> Just thought I'd show my appreciation.



Yeah, I know what you mean. I go to the Bioware board and check out the general non-spoiler section and what do I end up reading? FREAKIN' SPOILERS!!! They weren't spoilers of the minor kind either.



Knight of Fate said:


> I find the Anvil of Void way easier though bu yeah I figured out about the glowing eyes thing early on. xD



Yeah, I beat it on my second attempt. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I just stayed back and used ranged attacks while having Shale go in and beat on things, as well as activate the anvils. For some reason, AI goes dead on the platform and I think it also does some draining damage to the characters.






Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Yes, it's that dungeon.  If the game was just "hard" then I would chalk it up to being a difficult, but it's the fact that the difficultly is all over the spectrum with seemingly no rhyme or reason.
> 
> My group atm is my dual rogue, Liliana (however you spell it), Wynne and Alistar.  I don't have 90% of the stuff you mentioned for that battle. (about level 11 right now)
> 
> ...



What difficulty are you playing on? Oh, and just to let you know... the challenge does scale to match your level. If an encounter is just killing you with frustration, you could always turn down the difficulty for that one encounter...

I save after every battle and after I've walked quite a distance in an area. You can never tell when you're about to get your ass handed to you by an encounter.

Oh, and you're a rogue, and you also have Leliana along, right? Have you tried pickpocketing yet? You can get some pretty nice stuff... and don't worry about reloading if a pickpocket attempt fails. The pickee doesn't do anything to you.

And I am FINALLY out of Orzammar. Man was I tired of that place, but after going into Orzammar with only about 3 gold or so, my party is now back on the surface with around 60 gold, regardless of those merchants' inflated prices.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Nov 12, 2009)

I personally loved Orzammar. Its design was superb.

To those who finished the game: After you finish the main quest, will you be able to continue playing the game? Or will it end with credits and force me to finish all the side quests first and then the main quest?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 12, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> I personally loved Orzammar. Its design was superb.
> 
> To those who finished the game: After you finish the main quest, will you be able to continue playing the game? Or will it end with credits and force me to finish all the side quests first and then the main quest?



I agree that the design was superb and probably the best out of all of the areas in DA that I've seen so far, but I just got tired of trekking around in the Deep Roads.


----------



## Fulcata (Nov 12, 2009)

Yagami-Kun said:


> To those who finished the game: After you finish the main quest, will you be able to continue playing the game? Or will it end with credits and force me to finish all the side quests first and then the main quest?


If by finishing the main quest you mean killing the Archedemon, then no. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Once you start the Landsmeet, you can't really do anything outside of Denerim. And once the Final Onslaught starts, you literally can't do anything else. Once that chain of events is completed, the game goes through a bunch of scenarios that occur, after the Archedemon's defeat based on the decisions you made in the game.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 13, 2009)

Does anyone else feel the Dalish Elf Origin was short and tacked on in the last second?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 13, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> Does anyone else feel the Dalish Elf Origin was short and tacked on in the last second?



I have herd that

The Dwarf noble is  though


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 13, 2009)

yes it was way too short, but pretty cool none the less except 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 if you got the taint from the mirror, why drink MORE of it in the Joining?


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

Ah damn. I have the money for the game, but I cant spend it.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 13, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> yes it was way too short, but pretty cool none the less except
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good Point. 


BTW have some lulz.


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 13, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> Does anyone else feel the Dalish Elf Origin was short and tacked on in the last second?



I believe the Dalish Elf origin story is the shortest.  Though I have yet to try the Mage origin story.  My only complaint is that I was un able to get attached to any of the characters in that particular origin story.  

@The Boss:


----------



## The Boss (Nov 13, 2009)

^ The magi one is _loooooooooooong_.  But I haven't played Dwarf yet so..


----------



## korican04 (Nov 13, 2009)

Is this game like borderlands in the sense that I can play the story mode with someone else online like my brother? It's the only way I actually do any sort of activity with him since he's in another state.


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

korican04 said:


> Is this game like borderlands in the sense that I can play the story mode with someone else online like my brother? It's the only way I actually do any sort of activity with him since he's in another state.



Nope. If you want an awesome single player experience you should definitely pick it up though.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 13, 2009)

korican04 said:


> Is this game like borderlands in the sense that I can play the story mode with someone else online like my brother? It's the only way I actually do any sort of activity with him since he's in another state.



Get this game and you'll never play with your brother ever again..


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Get this game and you'll never play with your brother ever again..





Yeah, basically this.


----------



## korican04 (Nov 13, 2009)

Alrighty then...which version should I get, the pc or ps3? I have good gaming pc with a 24" monitor, but I also have my ps3 hooked up to a 52" tv.


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

PC, bro. I hear its better than the console versions.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 13, 2009)

PC..definetly PC.

The superior choice..


And I ain't saying this just because I don't like consoles or something like that.

It is realistically better on a PC,looks better,plays better e.t.c.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah get it for PC if yours can handle it. I got mine for 360 only cuz I like achievements.


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

Who doesn't like achievements?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 13, 2009)

Roy said:


> Who doesn't like achievements?


I want everyone to know I romance Alistair!


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

How are the romance scenes? I hope they're hot.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 13, 2009)

Roy said:


> How are the romance scenes? I hope they're hot.



Well, I haven't seen the romance scene for all character yet, only Alistair.  I think some "sucking" was implied. :ho However, I heard that Zevran's sex scene is quite funny.  .. and Leliana sex scene turns into a music video?


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

hmm. looks like I need to buy this game pronto..do you know if you can do a hit n run or are you stuck with the hoe after you do the deed?

xD


----------



## The Boss (Nov 13, 2009)

I think you get an option to sleep with only one of them..  but dun quote me on that.. since Alistair was the only one I really spoke to.


----------



## vervex (Nov 13, 2009)

Started playing the other day... definitely one of the best games I've played since years! I'm not a gamer and usually get bored after a few hours of playing, but the interaction and the characters of this game are really nice and make me want to play again


----------



## Knight of Fate (Nov 13, 2009)

Roy said:


> How are the romance scenes? I hope they're hot.


They are very...









weird. 

@The boss:

You get to sleep with:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Alistair
Leliana
Morrigan
Zevran 
Prostitutes



Not sure if you can get it on with Alistair if you're male though


----------



## Muk (Nov 13, 2009)

DAMN IT!!!!!


*Spoiler*: _sacred ashes_ 




I did the sacred ashes quest and now i can't decide 

i can either become a reaver and lose leliana in the process or not become a reaver and keep leliana 

i hate how i took her with me on this quest, but she's like my only other ranged attacker besides morrigan, since i have not done the mage tower yet 

is champion worth it to forfeit the powers that a reaver gets?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 13, 2009)

Muk said:


> DAMN IT!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sacred ashes_
> ...



It is not as bad as you think.

Just do the thing,she leaves and you get the spec.

Then reload,chose to not get it and you will see that all the specializations you unlocked during the first game will still be present for future games!


----------



## Muk (Nov 13, 2009)

yeah i thought about that and i think 2nd time through i'll go reaver =]

bahh that dragon is annoying as hell

i don't have enough dps to kill it 

----
edit just down the dragon on Hard mode 

Force Field saved the day 

for the tank to be completely immune to any attacks for a duration is the best way to tank and spank a dragon


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 13, 2009)

^Imma Reaver

I cleared the Magi tower. I just realized recently I really did fuck up on my skills and stats. I probably wouldn't last on normal. I'll remedy that on my second playthrough.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 13, 2009)

I hoped it would arrive here today, but it didnt. Next week will be a bit shitty as well because of Assassin's Creed 2. Lets see when i get to play this thing.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 13, 2009)

The dialogue between Zevran and Oghren is awesome!!!

And between you and him if you play a male PC (lulz worthy) or if you play a female PC!

Taken from the wiki at least..


Female Player: "You must think I'm royally stupid." 
Zevran: "I think you're royally tough to kill. And utterly gorgeous. Not that you'll respond to simple flattery. But there are worse things in life than serving the whims of a deadly sex goddess." 
--- 

Shale: "Order me to do something." 
Player: "Give Zevran a hug." 
Zevran: "Now, now. I don't care much for foreign objects invading my personal space. Well... usually." 
--- 

Zevran: "Hello my stocky little friend!" 
Oghren: "Huh. You got small breasts for a gal." 
Zevran: "Ah. This is where we begin the typical dwarven/elven rivalry, is it?" 
Oghren: "Nahhh." 
--- 

Oghren: "So... Antiva. Wonderful place. Full of Antivans..." 
Zevran: "Oghren. If you want to bed me, you need only ask." 
Oghren: "What!? Draw your sword and say that again!" 
Zevran: (Laughs)"I jest, my foul-smelling friend. You are only slightly more attractive to me than a slime-filled pool of swamp water." 
Oghren: (Grunts)"Better be." 
Zevran: "You have my oath." 
Oghren: "Bloody Antivans."


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 13, 2009)

Ugh.  Played mage origin instead of continuing my melee rogue.  I am a terrible person.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 13, 2009)

Muk said:


> yeah i thought about that and i think 2nd time through i'll go reaver =]
> 
> bahh that dragon is annoying as hell
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was originally planning on getting the Reaver too, but I couldn't go through with it.

Dragons are turning out to be not-so-difficult opponents. The first time I fought one, I had Wynne in my party. This time, I had my usual party of PC mage, Alistair, Morrigan, and Leliana. No need for heal spells. Just a few health poultices were enough to carry me through. Note, this is on hard. On my next playthrough, when I'll play as a non-mage, I'll see just how different the game is with less pwnsome magic.

Interesting experience, I ran into a random ambush in which two powerful enemy attacks took out my PC mage. After that, a Tempest from Morrigan took down Alistair and the other enemies around him. Then Morrigan proceeded to be pwned by one of the elite enemies there. With only Leliana left, and still a relative horde of enemies around, I just decided to let them finish her off so I could reload. Of course, I activated her Captivation Song that stuns close-by enemies, so they had a tough time trying to kill her. After even the elite missed a few attacks, while being stunned as well, I decided to try and win with just Leliana.

I turned off the song, ran from the mob, threw some acid flasks at pursuing enemies. Rapid Shot + Cover Fire to take some health off of one of the elite enemies. Switched to melee and proceeded to finish it off while the second elite enemy closed in. Leliana then went into one of those special finishing moves to take him down, while the other Elite was attacking her. Surprisingly, she survived the attack, which allowed me to heal her a bit, run, stun, throw more grenades while pelting away with arrows, and then turn around and perform another special finishing move to take down the final elite, the only enemy left.

It was only a random encounter, but it was more harrowing, and exciting, than some of the boss battles. Usually when my mages go down, that spells defeat, but Leliana pwned.


----------



## Fulcata (Nov 13, 2009)

Muk said:


> is champion worth it to forfeit the powers that a reaver gets?


What difficulty are you playing on? Because there are other repercussions. 
Easy-Normal, then yes if you really want it. Anything higher, I'd probably say no.


Ciupy said:


> PC..definetly PC.
> 
> The superior choice..
> 
> ...


Dragon Age is an interesting piece of work. Unlike the vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast majority of cross-platform games, it was actually designed for the PC. And, for once, consoles got the shit version. It makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## martryn (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm gonna have to really spec out Leliana for melee option.  Usually when it's just her I get my ass kicked.  I've not bothered upgrading her melee equipment at all, though.  

So I'm on the last bit of getting my allies, which are the elves.  Entered into werewolf hell earlier today.  Werewolves are pussies.  

I have a harder time killing the revenants from the vials that pop when you touch them than I do against a lot of the bosses.  Can you come back to them later in the game, or do they scale with level so you always get your ass kicked when you fight them?


----------



## Nakor (Nov 13, 2009)

Knight of Fate said:


> Not sure if you can get it on with Alistair if you're male though



I'm certainly going to try 

I've already had sex with Morrigan and I'm about to try it with Leliana.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 13, 2009)

martryn said:


> I'm gonna have to really spec out Leliana for melee option.  Usually when it's just her I get my ass kicked.  I've not bothered upgrading her melee equipment at all, though.
> 
> So I'm on the last bit of getting my allies, which are the elves.  Entered into werewolf hell earlier today.  Werewolves are pussies.
> 
> I have a harder time killing the revenants from the vials that pop when you touch them than I do against a lot of the bosses.  Can you come back to them later in the game, or do they scale with level so you always get your ass kicked when you fight them?



I'm at the same place. Hoping to finish this run this weekend.

I actually don't have Leliana spec'ed for melee at all. I just have her dual-wield as a defense for melee. So far, her skills have gone into archery. After she single-handedly saved my party, and me, from a wipe, I have more respect for her character. Actually... she did the same for me at the Anvil too. Lost everyone except for her, and I won by an acid flask.


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

What difficulty are you guys playing it on?


----------



## Knight of Fate (Nov 14, 2009)

Easy, because I suck


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 14, 2009)

Is the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Orgry with Isabella Zev & co. Sceneless or did i accidentally hit a button cause all that happened was a fade out


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 14, 2009)

Casual because I'm lazy.


----------



## Roy (Nov 14, 2009)

Ill probably play it on Normal or something.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 14, 2009)

Casual here too. Dun have time to killed Dark Spawns in normal ways.


----------



## Muk (Nov 14, 2009)

i play on hard mode, i don't feel challenged otherwise

maybe next run i'll play nightmare, let's see how often i actually have to reload xD

i die rarely and only if there are more than 2 mages with the enemy

and i love death arrow or arrow of death that leliana has  

usually i have survival on so i can see on the minimap the enemies

thus when i spot a mage first thing i do is snipe them with leliana, then i use crushing prison with morrigan and kill the second mage,

meanwhile i taunt with my main character and have all the melee/missile aggro

force shield my main character with morrigan and then i proceed to pick them off slowly 1 by 1 sometimes throw in a cone of frost 

some how i don't feel like using the fire elements, though it may do more damage, it is rather annoying to have to level it all the way up

i also made morrigan an arcane warrior 

i don't use her shape shifting ability, but i think having her wear heavy armor is a good thing, since she usually ends up getting attacked a lot, if my main doesn't tank properly

btw i can't wait for another 3 levels

then i can have aura of pain from the reaver and there will be a lot of hurting

i can see me using force field and aura of pain to hurt mobs really well

first taunt, aura of pain and then force field my main character, main character becomes immune to his own damage while having all the mobs on him


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 14, 2009)

2 mages are a challenge, but I've found a semi-solution to it.  Force Cage one (the weaker if there are two), forcefield the other.

Kill the force caged one ASAP with spells while your tanks keep the fodder off the mages (Shale does this excellently for me).  Once the forcefield ewars off the other mage hammer it at range and keep your offensive spells to inturrupt anything big they try to cast until the melee types can close in.

I'm powerful enough now that I can almost keep a target forcefielded permanently.  There's no save for it that I've found and it's nice to be able to keep someone out of combat.  Also good to save a tank if you're out of healing (even better if they can keep the aggro for a bit while forcefielded).


----------



## Muk (Nov 14, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> 2 mages are a challenge, but I've found a semi-solution to it.  Force Cage one (the weaker if there are two), forcefield the other.
> 
> Kill the force caged one ASAP with spells while your tanks keep the fodder off the mages (Shale does this excellently for me).  Once the forcefield ewars off the other mage hammer it at range and keep your offensive spells to inturrupt anything big they try to cast until the melee types can close in.
> 
> I'm powerful enough now that I can almost keep a target forcefielded permanently.  There's no save for it that I've found and it's nice to be able to keep someone out of combat.  Also good to save a tank if you're out of healing (even better if they can keep the aggro for a bit while forcefielded).



that's how i usually handle boss fights, i have the tank in threaten mode and taunt the boss once

then i just have my ranged dps far away and start sniping the boss, until force field is expires, then let the tank get some more aggro and then force field again

it is such a cheese and only if my morrigan dies and i have no more force field do i usually have to restart a boss fight


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 14, 2009)

Just got the CE game guide from prima. Nice hardcover book, i must say.

So if anybody wants some hints, just ask. I still have a cple days (monday) before the game itself gets here, though. 

I hate waiting.

I should add that this is for the PC, if it makes any difference


----------



## Roy (Nov 14, 2009)

My friend said he'd let me borrow his copy pek

Hopefully he brings it over today..and hopefully my 360 is able to play it xD


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 14, 2009)

Quick question.

Ive heard that if you dont progress along the main quest / plot quickly enough, at least one of your party members will quit on you. Has this happened to anybody yet? 

My style of gaming with large-scale rpg's like this is to explore things at my own pace, for the most part. I like to take my time and poke around. This really going to be an issue with any of my possible companions?

Edit : one more thing. Since you can only have a 4-person party, can i get away with not having a dedicated healer? Im thinking of 2 warriors, a thief and a mage. Are there enough health / healing / raising scrolls/potions in-game to make this plausable, both in game play and in a financial sense?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 14, 2009)

It's just something about being a city elf that made the game better for me. It felt like it fitted right into the plot near the end. It's hard to play the other races now.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 14, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Edit : one more thing. Since you can only have a 4-person party, can i get away with not having a dedicated healer? Im thinking of 2 warriors, a thief and a mage. Are there enough health / healing / raising scrolls/potions in-game to make this plausable, both in game play and in a financial sense?



You can just have you mage get a healing spell, which is what I did. Morrigan attacks but will also help heal in times of need. I've been having some trouble finding healing items lately. Stores seem to only stock so many of them as well.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 14, 2009)

I have no idea what to do next


----------



## Nakor (Nov 14, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I have no idea what to do next



In the game? Isn't there like a summary that you can look at that will tell you whats going on?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 14, 2009)

I read it but I don't get it. 

 I've been to everywhere the furtherest I can get in Denerim is Pearl


----------



## The Boss (Nov 14, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I read it but I don't get it.
> 
> I've been to everywhere the furtherest I can get in Denerim is Pearl



You're not done yet. Did you get the Urn? You probably want to do that. *You need to revive Arl Eamon*. I think the location is Northwest of Redcliff?  Sorry can't remember.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 14, 2009)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE

My order has been delayed. Now i wont be getting it until wed


----------



## Draffut (Nov 14, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I read it but I don't get it.
> 
> I've been to everywhere the furtherest I can get in Denerim is Pearl



You have to find someone (I think they are in Denerim) who tells you to go to a new region that is south of where the dwarves are.  It's pretty strait forward from there.  Talk to the people in the castle and they should be able to point you in the direction of that guy.

Anyhow, I started a new game, made a warrior, and somehow everything is only about 100x easier.  I went strait to Made Tower after Lotherin to get Wynne, and the game has been a cakewalk since, I died in the tower all of maybe 4 times (including the fade part) while on my rogue it was probobly somewhere around 120.  My only guess is that rogues blow something fierce compared to warriors.

currently using a party of PC Warrior/Morrigan/Wynne/Leilanna (Solely for Pickpocket/Lockpicking) and it miraculously became a cakewalk.  I am playing the exact same way, except I actually got a Specialty at level 7.  Though I doubt that would make so big a difference.  Maybe it's that I only have 1 melee, so my chars arn't wasting time humping each otehr for 10 seconds trying to get in position, just so the Ai can knock them down, and we hump again, every single fight.

The bugs are ticking me off more and more.  My favorite being in the fade of the Sloth Demon, after saving one of the 4 spirits in there the cut scene didn't start, so I went and tried to talk to him, and the game saved.  So I tried again, and the game saved again.  Repeat 3 more times till I paused the game and walk away in anger.  Some back 20 minutes later, unpause, talk to him, and I get the dialog.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 14, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You have to find someone (I think they are in Denerim) who tells you to go to a new region that is south of where the dwarves are.  It's pretty strait forward from there.  Talk to the people in the castle and they should be able to point you in the direction of that guy.
> 
> Anyhow, I started a new game, made a warrior, and somehow everything is only about 100x easier.  I went strait to Made Tower after Lotherin to get Wynne, and the game has been a cakewalk since, I died in the tower all of maybe 4 times (including the fade part) while on my rogue it was probobly somewhere around 120.  My only guess is that rogues blow something fierce compared to warriors.
> 
> ...



backstab + duelist + assassin + stun is your friend


----------



## Ram (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey guys, which are the best ability trees for Morrigan when levelling up?
I'm trying to make up my mind.


----------



## Fulcata (Nov 14, 2009)

I have the Prima guide, but it's worthless. I bought it after my first play through, and it's full of false information.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 14, 2009)

Tower Bridge said:


> Hey guys, which are the best ability trees for Morrigan when levelling up?
> I'm trying to make up my mind.



I'm kind of all over the place with her. I've kinda focused on cold attacks with her but haven't gotten to cone of cold yet. I upgraded her basic attacks all the way(the very top column in her spells book). I;ve started to put points into the hex line as that seems like it would most benefit me in battle. I also have healing since she is my only healer.


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 14, 2009)

Tower Bridge said:


> Hey guys, which are the best ability trees for Morrigan when levelling up?
> I'm trying to make up my mind.



I generally like getting a couple of Entropy spells.  I particular aim to always get Affliction Hex and Paralyze.  I general have left Draining Spells and Sleep Spells where they were at.  But Waking Nightmare is a very handy spell at times. 

If I do Spirit Spells I just go for the Telekinetic Spells. 

If you feel unsecured with not having another source of healing besides potions, you can always get a couple of healing spells.  They also let you save your potions up.  

As for primal spells, I go up to Cone of cold and Flaming Weapons.  Of course flaming weapons is not that important, but I do like using Flame Blast. You can also go for spells that petrify or freeze your enemies, and in turn cause them to shatter with either a critical hit, stone fist, or crushing prison.  There are a lot of spells to play around with, that is why when you make one, you might find yourself playing a mage a couple of times.  In the end I like it when my mage can delay some enemies so that I do not have to fight more than I can handle.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 14, 2009)

So I've heard about how you can get a threesome (or even moresome), but can you still stay in a relationship with more than one person?

I was kind of hoping that I would be able to stay in a relationship with Morrigan and Leliana.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 14, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> So I've heard about how you can get a threesome (or even moresome), but can you still stay in a relationship with more than one person?
> 
> I was kind of hoping that I would be able to stay in a relationship with Morrigan and Leliana.



Nope. If you're hoping to keep it to only those two, you're outta luck.

Just finished the Brecilian Forest and my thoughts are:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol. That Crazy Hermit was a hoot. It's just too bad that I didn't at least get the helm from him, since I thought that I would have more chances to do so.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 14, 2009)

Damn...at least you can get a threesome going.  I tried getting a threesome in Mass Effect, but Ashley wasn't down for it.

And I finally got to play the game!  So glad I made the trip back home; so far, the game was worth driving back home for.

Now I just have to split my time between this game and Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes all is right with the world. I figured out where I went wrong. Onward and upward...

 Hope Ali gets the crown, my character can be a princess


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU_ 



Flemeth even rapes on casual. Imma have to come back when I'm stronger.




How do I get to Orzammar?


----------



## Nakor (Nov 14, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> So I've heard about how you can get a threesome (or even moresome), but can you still stay in a relationship with more than one person?
> 
> I was kind of hoping that I would be able to stay in a relationship with Morrigan and Leliana.



I was in a relationship with Morrigan and when I started showing alot of attention to Leliana she got pissed and forced me to decide. It doesn't seem possible to get a threesome going with Morrigan and Leliana. Maybe I'd have to go with other charcters to get it.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 15, 2009)

^ I would guess Leliana and Zevran wouldn't mind a threesome.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Nov 15, 2009)

I haven't played as far as the rest of you but I just got through the Ogre in the tower of Ishal. So annoying. Got him down after 1 reload but it took me 2 Alistair and the Circle Magi deaths before I realised I didn't want anyone in melee or near him and just plugged him full of arrows while his target ran around kiting him. Made me laugh as I finished the fight with just me and my dog left alive. Took me 10 min or so since I didn't have the Magi alive and only my main character was shooting at him with no archery skills. ><


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if anyone realised that Loghain was going to betray the King as it was that obvious. He was basically making an evil look right there as he was speaking his last few words to him. LOL! The moment I saw that look on his face, I knew he was going to do something.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 15, 2009)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I haven't played as far as the rest of you but I just got through the Ogre in the tower of Ishal. So annoying. Got him down after 1 reload but it took me 2 Alistair and the Circle Magi deaths before I realised I didn't want anyone in melee or near him and just plugged him full of arrows while his target ran around kiting him. Made me laugh as I finished the fight with just me and my dog left alive. Took me 10 min or so since I didn't have the Magi alive and only my main character was shooting at him with no archery skills. ><
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The moment I saw Loghain I knew he was going to do something. He had obviously evil all over his face. I wish they were more subtle with him. If you're going to imitate A Song of Ice and Fire the least you could do is imitate GRRM's subtlety of character.


----------



## Roy (Nov 15, 2009)

Gamestop has a trade in offer of selling the game for 20 bucks if I trade two select games. I'm gonna go ahead and do that tomorrow.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I never liked Loghain since _The Stolen Throne_.  He was way too manipulative and self-serving.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2009)

The Boss said:


> ^ I would guess Leliana and Zevran wouldn't mind a threesome.



I am having the hardest time just getting leliana. Her gauge is almost all the way to the top, at max I would say another +5 should do the trick of maxing out the bar. I'm not even getting the option to kiss her like I was with Morrigan(I already did kiss her once, but it was when she had me declare my love for her). Hell, I was able to have sex with Morrigan way before I got the gauge filled. Maybe Morrigan is just easy. 

Ill have to work on Zevran alittle since I want him to teach me assassin.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 15, 2009)

Nakor said:


> I'm kind of all over the place with her. I've kinda focused on cold attacks with her but haven't gotten to cone of cold yet. I upgraded her basic attacks all the way(the very top column in her spells book). I;ve started to put points into the hex line as that seems like it would most benefit me in battle. I also have healing since she is my only healer.



I was wondering about that. Dosnt that pretty much make her a "jack of all trades, but master of none"? aka she dosnt do any one magic path particulary well? 

Im trying to decide if i want her in my party as a major magic attacker, with as much healing skill as possible (provided it dosnt take TOO much away from her offensive side) Or have wynne join as my main healher, and have her take up as much offensive spells as possible (again, w/o dragging down her healing abilities too much)


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2009)

After getting all allies...

*Spoiler*: __ 



and during the rescue of the Queen... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



damn that fight out of there was a bitch. They were definitely stacking the odds against the player. At the start of the battle, I paused and gave everyone orders, but then when the battle started, it's like orders reset or something. That screwed my plans and eventually crazy-psycho-bitch-with-a-huge-sword cleaved through my party. I thought my PC mage would be able to get lucky and trap them in the room while spamming blizzards and firestorms, but she can *open doors*!! So that screwed up my first try. Sure, my mage and Alistair ended up in prison, with Morrigan and Leliana somehow escaping from the battle and making it back to the Earl... but since I'm stubborn and I felt that the game sort of gypped me at the beginning of that fight, I reloaded.

Second time through, instead of letting the archers stun my guys every few seconds, I had my party go back through door so that we could deal with just a few enemies rather than 14 or 15. Of course, I did have my mage kill their mage first before having him turn back around. I kept the door open too long though instead of closing it sooner, so the archers ended up KOing my mage. The woman with the sword then proceeded to take down Alistair and that left me with JUST Leliana and Morrigan. Well, it was time-consuming, but with Morrigan's spells and Leliana "tanking" the attacks, I was able to beat her. They made her a beast. Either that, or she was playing her game on "Easy" mode, while mine was on Hard. The way she tore through half of my guys' HP with just one blow definitely made it seem easy for her.

Maybe in some subsequent playthrough I'll go through with what she wants. Anyway, just saved the Alienage and now going back to the Earl...


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 15, 2009)

I started playing this last night. 
I love it already and i've just run into that Ogre. 
I only had one try and it killed me after I stupidly went to melee it.
I'm guessing I should use bows but won't it just run and smash me anyway?


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 15, 2009)

^

From what i understand about ogre tactics, yer supposed to keep it focus'd on your tank while you hit it with ranged attacks, healing the tank as neccessary. (or even better, have the tank keep its attention and run around, using a ranged attack as well)

Though im sure thats not the only way to deal with them


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 15, 2009)

As long as you keep an eye on whoevers tanking its HP, you should be able to heal through the worst, move your melee attackers behind the Ogre, you can make the guard that joins you a Crossbow user, which reduces damage.
The only thing you really have to worry about is the ogres Grab attack, whihc without a healer, can be a killer. You can use attacks like shield bash to release the person grabbed by it.



Nakor said:


> Maybe Morrigan is just easy.



Sorry but this is it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 15, 2009)

where the hell is flemeth's book in the tower of the mages I looked around everywhere and I didn't find it


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 15, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> where the hell is flemeth's book in the tower of the mages I looked around everywhere and I didn't find it



Black Grimoire Irving's Quarters Circle Tower

don't remember the specific place...


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> I was wondering about that. Dosnt that pretty much make her a "jack of all trades, but master of none"? aka she dosnt do any one magic path particulary well?
> 
> Im trying to decide if i want her in my party as a major magic attacker, with as much healing skill as possible (provided it dosnt take TOO much away from her offensive side) Or have wynne join as my main healher, and have her take up as much offensive spells as possible (again, w/o dragging down her healing abilities too much)



Her base attacks are as good as can be(only path I upgraded all the way) Her elemental attacks are also alittle stronger due to using the affliction hex. But your basically right. Though right now I am focusing on healing spells now since I just made her a spirit healer. 

I killed wynne in the tower. Didn't know she could join the party haha.



Rice Ball said:


> Sorry but this is it






Vegitto-kun said:


> where the hell is flemeth's book in the tower of the mages I looked around everywhere and I didn't find it



I think it was on a desk there? Can't remember specifically, sorry.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2009)

Nakor said:


> I am having the hardest time just getting leliana. Her gauge is almost all the way to the top, at max I would say another +5 should do the trick of maxing out the bar. I'm not even getting the option to kiss her like I was with Morrigan(I already did kiss her once, but it was when she had me declare my love for her). Hell, I was able to have sex with Morrigan way before I got the gauge filled. Maybe Morrigan is just easy.
> 
> Ill have to work on Zevran alittle since I want him to teach me assassin.



For Leilana's thing you have to finish her quest chain I believe.  Once her favorability is high with you (you should have plenty) if you travel the overworld map with her in your party, bandits will try and kill her, this starts the quest chain for her.

For those asking about the three/foursomes, I am pretty sure they are with that Dualist girl in Denerim and one of your party members.  (Leilana and Zevran being the two Bisexual ones that you can do the threesome/foursomes with)  After you get one of those two's sex scene, go talk to that girl with them in your party.

Anyhow, I went and plugged my Harddrive into a friends 360 to get my DLC, and now when I try and play my files on my own 360, it wont let me as it is not connected to the internet.  Yay for Microsoft fucking me over.  I was almost starting to enjoy the game.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 15, 2009)

Leilana will not agree to a threesome unless you've convinced her shes a true and true bard (aka evil path)


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Leilana will not agree to a threesome unless you've convinced her shes a true and true bard (aka evil path)



Thanks! That's useful information.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 15, 2009)

Holy shit,I just made Starfang..

I can't believe it!


A meteorite falls to the ground,an elderly couple (which includes a woman named Martha) finds a baby nearby and decide to adopt the starchild..

And you just look at that,take a piece of ore from the meteorite and make yourself one kickass legendary sword!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2009)

Where the hell do you go to put runes in weapons and forged weapons?


----------



## martryn (Nov 15, 2009)

> Where the hell do you go to put runes in weapons and forged weapons?



You can put runes in weapons at your party camp.  I haven't made it far enough in the game, I guess, to forge anything yet.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 15, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Where the hell do you go to put runes in weapons and forged weapons?



You put them in your inventory and go to Sandal,the slightly retarded but yet lovable dwarf in your camp!

You know,the *"ENCHANTMENT? ENCHANTMENT!"* dude..


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Holy shit,I just made Starfang..
> 
> I can't believe it!
> 
> ...



Yeah, I loled when I got that encounter. Based on a thread that I saw on the Bioware boards, it seems that the world of Dragon Age might be set on a planet that you can see while exploring Mass Effect's universe. Namely, the moon when you're at camp. It's got a "scar" across it's surface, much like another moon/planet in Mass Effect. Quite interesting.

Anyway, my point in bringing that up is that perhaps that child is from one of Mass Effect's space-faring races... that has five fingers and is humanoid.

Oh, and you guys who are playing... post your Bioware/Dragon Age profiles so we can see what your progress has been like. Mine's in my sig now.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Oh, and you guys who are playing... post your Bioware/Dragon Age profiles so we can see what your progress has been like. Mine's in my sig now.



I will have to look into registering for that. 



*Spoiler*: _For those who haven't gotten the Urn yet and completed Morrigan's quest_ 



Totally just killed some dragons today and I feel great. Both the one that was on top of the mountain while getting the Urn and Flemmeth who turns into a dragon while doing Morrigan's quest. 

After the cut scene on the mountain with the dragon someone says we should avoid it right as I go up to the gong wondering what it does if i hit it, I hit it then the freakin dragon appears in front of me. First reaction is "shit I'm going to die". Decided to fight it though for lulz. Beat it the first time but, I think I ran into a glitch. All my characters died besides Leliana. I took off half the dragons health before they died. Like an idiot I then realized I didn't use any of my warming salves for fire resistence. I used a greater one on Leliana and was able to stay alive for at least 3 minutes fighting the dragon alone(i had a wolf summon too). Then the dragon landed on the opposite side of this rock and all of a sudden all my characters came back alive. This shocked me quite a bit. Used warming potions on them and easily dispatched the dragon. I think if I would've used them from the start I probably wouldn't have had such a hard time.  

Flemmeth wasn't that tough once I bought some nice armor and weapon crystals for shale to use. Didn't have a healer since Morrigan is my healer so I had to craft like 30 lesser health poultices to use. Used all of them right before delivering the final blow. Died to her the first time I fought her due to me not being prepared(no armor or weapon on shale and only like 6 health poulitices), beat her the second time once I prepared

Has anyone else killed these, and was it difficult for you?


----------



## martryn (Nov 15, 2009)

I rang the gong and died like a bitch.  Not going to try again until much later in the game, though I might be able to take it now.  Didn't do the Flemeth quest.  Decided she didn't _have_ to die as long as I got what I wanted, so I left her alive.  

The only dragon I've killed is a small one that I ran into in the basement of the werewolf temple.  I don't think that counts.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 15, 2009)

Both Flemeth and the Temple High Dragon are end game content 
Do them after you've geared up (done 3 or 4 allies)


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2009)

Nakor said:


> I will have to look into registering for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you haven't registered yet? It's a neat feature that keeps track of your in-game history for you and the order that you reached certain points or received achievements.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I fought both and killed both of them. I actually thought that they were pretty easy for dragons. Since the game is apparently easier for mages than the other classes, I'll have to see if my opinion remains the same when I go through with a more melee focused group. Oh, and this was on hard setting. Maybe it's more challenging on Nightmare?






martryn said:


> I rang the gong and died like a bitch.  Not going to try again until much later in the game, though I might be able to take it now.  Didn't do the Flemeth quest.  Decided she didn't _have_ to die as long as I got what I wanted, so I left her alive.
> 
> The only dragon I've killed is a small one that I ran into in the basement of the werewolf temple.  I don't think that counts.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, at first I chose to let her live, but then... I thought about what she said about coming back later for Morrigan that made me decide to go through with Morrigan's plan, even though that may have actually been what Flemeth wanted. I guess I'll see how things turn out when I beat the game.


----------



## Roy (Nov 15, 2009)

What are the motherfucking odds? I go to my local Gamestop and its closed cause the building was "unstable" and its all shut down.


----------



## martryn (Nov 15, 2009)

FFLN said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, at first I chose to let her live, but then... I thought about what she said about coming back later for Morrigan that made me decide to go through with Morrigan's plan, even though that may have actually been what Flemeth wanted. I guess I'll see how things turn out when I beat the game.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm going to play through the game multiple times, and I've got different personalities in mind for each character.  It just didn't fit my character to kill Flemeth when there was an easier solution.  My guy is all about doing shit, but doing it in the least dangerous, most efficient way possible.  And Morrigan has only recently been nice to my character.  I think I'm going to work on a Lelaina hook-up the first time around, and have my elven mage hook up with Morrigan for my second play through.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Dragons?_ 




I'm not finished with the game quite yet, but...

I fought the dragon on the mountain top with the ashes, blew the horn to summon it.

It died like the bitch that it was, though it took like an hour.  Shale + Taunt + forcefield = Ubertank.  Add to it the fact that I could hardly hurt the thing meaning aggro didn't transfer very often.

Allister died like 5 times during the battle though.  Had I actually been planning on fighting a dragon I suppose I would have brought a different team.

Werewolf dragon was a speedbump.  Traps around it were annoying, but other than that it was pretty straightforward.

Is there a third dragon?  Spoiler-free answer as much as possible please (I'm in the capital city now, just rescued the Queen).


----------



## martryn (Nov 15, 2009)

So is forcefield supposed to allow you to keep attacking?  I've tried it a few times and to me it just looks like it completely stops someone from giving or receiving damage.  I use it now more like a Forcecage.  Maybe I'm not doing something right or I don't understand how the spell works.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 15, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dragons?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are two more actually.

One is entirely optional..and the other is an undead high dragon god!


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2009)

martryn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to play through the game multiple times, and I've got different personalities in mind for each character.  It just didn't fit my character to kill Flemeth when there was an easier solution.  My guy is all about doing shit, but doing it in the least dangerous, most efficient way possible.  And Morrigan has only recently been nice to my character.  I think I'm going to work on a Lelaina hook-up the first time around, and have my elven mage hook up with Morrigan for my second play through.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, it's the same for me. My first playthrough, I'm just playing as myself, meaning doing whatever I feel is right for the situation, but my subsequent ones I do have a general idea of how their personalities will be like.

I personally, didn't want to kill Flemeth, but during that scene, I had Leliana and Wynne with me, and they both voiced their opinion as being against lying to Morrigan, while Alistair was totally for it. Upon finishing the dialogue, both Leliana and Wynne lost affection for my character. That got me thinking if it was just a "girls looking out for girls" sort of thing or if they detected something that my male perception could not. That's what made me reload and do what *she* originally wanted me to do, since I was going for the Morrigan romance this time around, while trying to get Leliana too. 

When you're being manipulated by the wiles of a woman in a game, you know it's some good writing.




@Evilmoogle


*Spoiler*: __ 



If you're that far already, I don't know if you can get to the 3rd dragon.






> So is forcefield supposed to allow you to keep attacking? I've tried it a few times and to me it just looks like it completely stops someone from giving or receiving damage. I use it now more like a Forcecage. Maybe I'm not doing something right or I don't understand how the spell works.



No, but the enemies will keep on attacking your character that's in a forcefield which should keep the enemy's attention off of your other characters.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 15, 2009)

FFLN said:


> @Evilmoogle
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Where is/was it?








FFLN said:


> No, but the enemies will keep on attacking your character that's in a forcefield which should keep the enemy's attention off of your other characters.


Also you can heal a character that's in a forcefield, so when it wears off they're back to full tanking strength.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really where, but from whom. It's related to a companion and their personal goals. If you haven't come across it already this time around, I don't know if you'll be able to get it right now.


*Spoiler*: _companion's name_ 



Morrigan







Oh yeah, and did anyone find the appendages of the dismembered being in the Deep Roads? I found the head and torso, but I couldn't find the appendages and thought that maybe I would come across them later, but I haven't.

Also, where's the 5th corpse walker at? I may have missed it due to flat out refusing the assassin's guild and bypassing a few other areas.


----------



## TDM (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm just hoping the dragon fights are doable for casual losers like myself.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2009)

organizedcrime said:


> I'm just hoping the dragon fights are doable for casual losers like myself.



They should be. It seems to be taking some people 4-5 reloads, but they're doable.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2009)

FFLN said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I fought both and killed both of them. I actually thought that they were pretty easy for dragons. Since the game is apparently easier for mages than the other classes, I'll have to see if my opinion remains the same when I go through with a more melee focused group. Oh, and this was on hard setting. Maybe it's more challenging on Nightmare?




*Spoiler*: __ 



My character is a duel wielding rogue, but I'm playing on normal








martryn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to play through the game multiple times, and I've got different personalities in mind for each character.  It just didn't fit my character to kill Flemeth when there was an easier solution.  My guy is all about doing shit, but doing it in the least dangerous, most efficient way possible.  And Morrigan has only recently been nice to my character.  I think I'm going to work on a Lelaina hook-up the first time around, and have my elven mage hook up with Morrigan for my second play through.




*Spoiler*: __ 



my gauge maxed out for leliana and we are dating but I can't get in the sack with her. Apparently I need to do some character quest for her that hasn't showed up yet and I've already done the Urn and got the dwarfs and mages helping me. Leliana is not as easy as Morrigan.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 15, 2009)

Wait? how many Dragons are in this game?

I know of 
*Spoiler*: _dun look if you didn't kill dragons_ 



Flemeth, The Urn one, the one where the werewolves are, and the last boss.  


Is that all?


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2009)

i just finished the game 

it was a marathon 

if you don't count those mini drakes and what not, i think i found only 4 of them


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Wait? how many Dragons are in this game?
> 
> I know of
> *Spoiler*: _dun look if you didn't kill dragons_
> ...



I think so.

I should probably get to trying to finish the game. I'm *so* close! I can feel it!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 15, 2009)

Good.. but I want moar dragons!! 



Muk said:


> i just finished the game
> 
> it was a marathon



How did your game end? Was it as heartbreaking as mine? 

*OH* and here are my characters so far..


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2009)

i never really cared for alister

so the choice wasn't really that tough as a female character 

i banged leliana and then had morrigan do her thing, so i lived  and traveled with leliana in the epilogue


----------



## The Boss (Nov 15, 2009)

Muk said:


> i never really cared for alister
> 
> so the choice wasn't really that tough as a female character
> 
> i banged leliana and then had morrigan do her thing, so i lived  and traveled with leliana in the epilogue



Well fuck you. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you make Alistair king?


----------



## martryn (Nov 15, 2009)

> Oh yeah, and did anyone find the appendages of the dismembered being in the Deep Roads? I found the head and torso, but I couldn't find the appendages and thought that maybe I would come across them later, but I haven't.



Yeah, did that.  I just found them lying around in the oddest places.  I'd tell you where they all are, but I can only remember picking up one of them.  They're all there, though, in the Deep Roads. 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> my gauge maxed out for leliana and we are dating but I can't get in the sack with her. Apparently I need to do some character quest for her that hasn't showed up yet and I've already done the Urn and got the dwarfs and mages helping me. Leliana is not as easy as Morrigan.



Meh, I don't mind.  If it doesn't work out the first few play throughs, I'll just use a walkthrough.  It's all in good fun.  I don't need animated softcore porn in my video games, but if it happens, all for the best. 

Wish I could play some more.  I would have finished it by now if it weren't for the 'ol ball and chain.  She says I can play while she's around, but I think we all know what it's like to try to really get into a video game when a girl is involved.  Is it just me, or does anyone else notice that the only time they'll demand your attention is in the middle of a badass cutscene or some great dialogue.  It's like, if you're going to chat to me, do it while I'm fighting nameless punks while exploring the map, bitch!  Sheesh!


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




yes i did





and i at first had intended to go the evil route, but leliana kept me away from it 

hmm next time i play a ranger, and won't take leliana with me maybe then i can go the full evil route, have a npc that's good in your party, really affects my decision making when it comes to doing evil stuff 

or maybe a mage .... hmmm i can't decide what to play next 

i found the reaver isn't as wonderful as he sounds like 

you can't really use the bodies the moment they die, they have to kinda bleed out before you can use their ability, so it kinda sucks.

however the berserk was a pretty awesome specialization, as well as the templar and champion, they were more awesome than i thought, especialy the champion if you have it maxed out, the war cry is really a nasty ability, + having rally to boost attack, dmg, defense is awesome for a tank


----------



## FFLN (Nov 15, 2009)

martryn said:


> Yeah, did that.  I just found them lying around in the oddest places.  I'd tell you where they all are, but I can only remember picking up one of them.  They're all there, though, in the Deep Roads.



Ugh, I hated the Deep Roads. Do you remember if they were all at Caridin's Cross or if they were at other places down there? There's a sealed off area that I can't seem to get to, but I don't know how to unseal it either. It's only recently that I've discovered that there are secret doors in this game and that you actually have to run up against them before they show up.



> Meh, I don't mind.  If it doesn't work out the first few play throughs, I'll just use a walkthrough.  It's all in good fun.  I don't need animated softcore porn in my video games, but if it happens, all for the best.



Yeah, her's takes a bit more time. I think her affection level was at 100 for a while before any dialogue about relationships popped up. Since Morrigan's was down around the 50's, I just had my character go with Leliana since she was being more amiable. When Morrigan finally caught up though, she wasn't having any of that. What can I say though, you snooze you lose, right?



> Wish I could play some more.  I would have finished it by now if it weren't for the 'ol ball and chain.  She says I can play while she's around, but I think we all know what it's like to try to really get into a video game when a girl is involved.  Is it just me, or does anyone else notice that the only time they'll demand your attention is in the middle of a badass cutscene or some great dialogue.  It's like, if you're going to chat to me, do it while I'm fighting nameless punks while exploring the map, bitch!  Sheesh!



It's too bad you can't pause some of the dialogue and cutscenes either. Well... at least on the PC I haven't noticed that option.

Maybe it seems like you're concentrating on the game when you're fighting nameless punks and exploring the map rather than during the dialogue and watching cutscenes?

@The Boss

Lol at your character names. Batman? Tiffany? Are you really going to play through it as Batman?XD


----------



## Hexa (Nov 15, 2009)

Shale with Stoneheart, taunt, threaten, and stone scream can basically set the enemy to just aggro it the whole fight.  Forcefield lasts a bit too long IMO, so I avoid using that particular strategy as it feels a bit cheap.


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2009)

btw did any of you guys found it funny that if you get the dragon scale and go through the side quest of getting a dragon armor that when you do get the armor, the shop closes permanetely 

i found it totally hilarious

after doing 75% of the side quests i gave up on getting all of them 

some of them i messed up and couldn't complete anymore


----------



## Hexa (Nov 15, 2009)

I found it hilarious when I really wanted to buy the Felon's Coat from Wade's shop but had the store closed down.


----------



## martryn (Nov 15, 2009)

> Ugh, I hated the Deep Roads. Do you remember if they were all at Caridin's Cross or if they were at other places down there? There's a sealed off area that I can't seem to get to, but I don't know how to unseal it either. It's only recently that I've discovered that there are secret doors in this game and that you actually have to run up against them before they show up.



Deep Roads has so far been my favorite areas. 

None of them were behind secret doors or anything.  And none of the areas were sealed off, that I can remember.  I just thoroughly explored the maps before moving on to the next area.  You probably just overlooked it or something. 

I don't think they're all in Caridin's Cross.  You have to travel a little deeper in the Deep Roads to complete the side quest as well. 



> btw did any of you guys found it funny that if you get the dragon scale and go through the side quest of getting a dragon armor that when you do get the armor, the shop closes permanetely



Fuck, didn't know that.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 16, 2009)

Muk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you guys have it so easy.. I swear.  

*Spoiler*: __ 



I made him king, then he broke up with me b/c I wasn't of noble descent. 



Fuck you Boiware... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF----!!!! 

I'll probably play as the dude and sleep with everyone I can.  

Side with the Templar.  I suggest bring Morrigan since she is all that is bad... and Sten would be a good choice too. Maybe.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 16, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Side with the Templar.  I suggest bring Morrigan since she is all that is bad... and Sten would be a good choice too. Maybe.



Morrigan's not evil, just very practical and inquisitive as well as proud. That's the feeling I get from the portrayal of her character.

Leliana... is more of a girly girl. A girl who's gone through much, but still rather stereotypical of the type who squees about the things that she loves. Really, listening to some of her conversations with Morrigan and Shale reveals much about her character.

Oh, and Sten, I wouldn't call him bad. It's just that he knows his place, so he prefers the company of those who are strong and firm in their actions. He's actually a softie.

I just love analyzing the characters in DA. They're just so much more fleshed out than the characters in Mass Effect. In ME, we only got conversations on the ship and the occasional elevator. More dynamic conversations would've been nice.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 16, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Make sure she is in your party, and travel around the world some, you should get ambushed at some point.  Hopefully you didn't get the fight, and kill the guy before he explains that they are after Leilana and not you.



Oh man. I think that did happen and I'm pretty sure I killed him. Damnit that messes up everything. May as well go after Zevran now or maybe try to get back with morrigan.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 16, 2009)

Nakor said:


> Oh man. I think that did happen and I'm pretty sure I killed him. Damnit that messes up everything. May as well go after Zevran now or maybe try to get back with morrigan.





Question everyone, there is no reason to kill them like that.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 16, 2009)

So what is up with the Maker
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Rage demon in the Alienage seems pretty certain that there is no Maker.  But those spirits in the Urn of Sacred Ashes quest makes it seem like there is.  There is also that heretical book suggesting that Andraste was a powerful mage.  Wouldn't that make The Maker a demon or spirit of the Fade?  If it's a powerful Fade spirit, it might work.

I mean, there definitely is that Black City in the fade that everyone can see and no one can get to.  So there's something there.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

^ This makes me realize that with "History stories" DLC they could attract a lot of customers.

I'd certainly want to play stories from older times.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 16, 2009)

The other Blights would be pretty interesting. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Supposedly, the blight hadn't _really_ begun at the point you kill the archdemon.  So the other Blights must have been pretty massive.

I wonder if they're planning a trilogy, though.  Since there are two Blights left, and I think Bioware likes 3s or 2+expansion




Anyhow, I liked all the lore regarding the Fade, Veil, spirits, and demons.  I didn't like the demonology at first. Like, I thought the ranking was lame, until I realized that a weak pride demon might be less strong than a particularly powerful rage demon.  I also thought just having five types of demons is lame, but there are I guess random "Fade Beasts" too that are around.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

God I need to replay this game just to see what kind of things happen with a different origins story.

I mean there's that fuckup blood mage who played an important role in the origins story of a mage, and he's the reason for the whole "Go fetch sum ashes" quest, but does he appear when you never even met him?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2009)

Hexa said:


> So what is up with the Maker
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



They say that even the strongest of demons avoid going to that place..


I am pretty sure we are going to visit it some time in a sequel..


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 16, 2009)

Been playing this nonstop during the weekend

Am-am-amazing

Best RPG i have played since KOTOR 1 hands down (Conincidence that BioWare developed that aswell? I think not )


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't get what's so captivating about this game though

Neither the fighting system nor the graphics are outstanding but something about it just makes me come back and never resent the game for anything it does


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2009)

graphic isn't everything, and i found the fighting enjoyable 

i thought i would breeze through the game when i first started out on hard

was I ever wrong or what!!!

the final battle I died quiet many times, i hate those damn archers!!!! i have yet to find a something that i can use to counter their continues attack, except for calling in reinforcement 

btw did anyone else just waltz through the 'assaulting' part in the final battle? i found it really easy, since i usually just 1 hit killed every trash that came my way 

unless there was an ogre of an alhpa the rest were just 1 hit kills


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 16, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I don't get what's so captivating about this game though
> 
> Neither the fighting system nor the graphics are outstanding but something about it just makes me come back and never resent the game for anything it does



The storyline, more specifically the way it's told. And graphics aren't everything.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I liked most games that used the engines for Baldur's Gate(Even stuff like Icewind Dale) and Neverwinter Nights (which Dragon Age still seems to use) so yeah graphics don't bother me there.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 16, 2009)

Muk said:


> btw did anyone else just waltz through the 'assaulting' part in the final battle? i found it really easy, since i usually just 1 hit killed every trash that came my way
> 
> unless there was an ogre of an alhpa the rest were just 1 hit kills



I believe that is the point, to give the epic feel fighting through hordes of enemies.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

I haven't finished the game but assuming there is no such option:

How awesome would it have been to recruit a "necromancer" against the darkspawn? Like the demon in redcliff.

Bioware should do that sometime.


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2009)

there is the option to summon undead as a mage if you go that route 

maybe i'll play a demon summoning blood mage

they sound like fun 

and an elf, maybe if people insult me enough i'll be an evil bastard


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Is there any way to 


*Spoiler*: __ 



keep Wynne in the party? Or does she always attack you before the last chamber?


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 16, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Is there any way to keep Wynne in the party? Or does she always attack you before the last chamber?



Oh goddammit...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Was that a spoiler 
Edit that away


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Depends what you said in the dialogue before entering the barrier i guess

I said i would help her and that i was sent by the Templars, she didnt attack me


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I meant can you keep her for worldwide travel or does she always leave when you finish the tower


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2009)

how do you get the blood mage as a non mage, i didn't manage to recuit the dude that did the blood mage my first time through 

------

at zaru

i had her for my travels


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 16, 2009)

You can keep her yes


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuck I needed a healer like her

I'm only about one hour of gameplay past that moment though... I'll go back


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 16, 2009)

What happend


----------



## martryn (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't think I've missed anyone, other than Shale, which I can't get because for some reason my XBox Live isn't connecting.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Well she attacked me because through the conversation it seemed like I was gonna murder everyone.  

A dead wynne doesn't make for a good party member


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh i see

Yeah that must suck


*Spoiler*: __ 



It happend to me aswell when i agreed with Morrigans comments since i didnt want to lose points with her (Luckily i saved before i entered the chamber so i could reload and remove her from the party )

Sidenote: The quest that triggers before the final room was awesome

Burning Man and Golem Form was so :ho


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2009)

for the people that are mod happy and have a PC



some useful mods

i for one find the storage in your main camp a very useful addition


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 16, 2009)

I am thinking of getting the respec one

I am pretty sure i fucked up on my stats (To much jack of all trades)


----------



## whamslam3 (Nov 16, 2009)

how is this game does it stay fun or does it get boring after a while?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Teeth whitening mod 

I see I'm not the only one bothered by that


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 16, 2009)

I have done 2 major questlines and been to 3 villages already and its still fun

Go for it dude

Protip:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Make sure to not do any major questlines (Dalish for example) when you are in Lothering

If you do then it will get invaded by Darkspawn while you are gone and thus inaccessible

Stupid as i was i did the Werewolf one and lost out on the 3 remaining quests in Lothering


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

After 15 hours I'm not even halfway done with the game and still enjoying it more and more.


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2009)

i think i first finished all of loithering's quest lines before even venturing out any further


----------



## Bushin (Nov 16, 2009)

Just an update on my progress:I'm about 30 hours in and loving it...
Playing as a rouge - duelist/ranger. Awesome game.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 16, 2009)

Cool

I didnt which was retarded as hell

Damn me for getting caught up into the Dalish storyline


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh yeah reminds me, I need to go back to the forest to fuck up the remaining three revenants(?)

At first I was like 
OH HAY WHAT'S THIS UNSUSPICIOUS LOOKING GRAVESTONE
DISTURB IT? WHY YES DRAGON AGE THANKS FOR OFFERING ME THAT OPTION
OH HOLY JESUS CHRIST FUCK MONSTERS POPPED UP THAT TAKE HALF OF MY HP WITH ONE HIT


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 16, 2009)

^ My sentiments exactly 

After a few tries i found out that i should return when i am a few levels higher


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

I mean it was hard enough to take down a revenant in redcliff several levels later
That force pull is the worst tactics fucker I encountered until now

"En guarde devil, prepare to be slain by my well positioned part-"
*force pull*
"FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUCK"


----------



## martryn (Nov 16, 2009)

The revenants have been the hardest creatures in the game to me.  I don't know what it is, but it's like I can do shit all to them.  Bloody sucks.  I've killed three so far, but looking back, I'm not even sure how I managed it.  The last three I've fought have wiped the floor with me.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

The problem is their company, when you manage to take out other skeletons you can focus your stun/freeze on the revenant and he will hardly do any damage to you.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2009)

martryn said:


> The revenants have been the hardest creatures in the game to me.  I don't know what it is, but it's like I can do shit all to them.  Bloody sucks.  I've killed three so far, but looking back, I'm not even sure how I managed it.  The last three I've fought have wiped the floor with me.



Harder than the High Dragons?


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah revenats if you go into your codex you will find out that they are undead demons 

they were pretty difficult to kill 

but the only real difficult ones are in the gave stones in the forest,

the other ones you find around the world, in vial of blood, are only single enemies so it is rather easy


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Also, that organic substance in the tower looked damn creepy. A skilled modder could probably simulate the insides of a living being with that shit.


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2009)

the dark roads creeped me out when i entered the brood mother's domain 

it was some scarry shit


----------



## The Boss (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah.. Brood mother is pretty damn....  

BTW I've on my 2nd run and have put in about 20 hrs. I still love and enjoy this game.  So far I've done everyone in the party's quest but Leliana. I really don't like her songs, or her obsession with the maker.  Oh.. also Oghren(if he has one) too.

Im disappointed in Alistair's quest.. cuz I wanted moar!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Leliana hardly mentions the maker later on, she's all girly and tells you stories


----------



## The Boss (Nov 16, 2009)

But I don't like girlies.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Well nobod said you have to get her laid 

I already have my +100 with her because I was too "good" for morrigan


----------



## The Boss (Nov 16, 2009)

The why would I play with her? Do not want to laid,  DO NOT WANT . 

 But seriously though,_ Zevran_...  

I put my 100+ into Alistair..


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Zevran has a homo route? 
That was clear the moment he first opened his mouth. THAT ACCENT


----------



## The Boss (Nov 16, 2009)

I know right. Easy lover is easy. That's all he talks about too if you play with him. He even suggest Alistair to take some herb medicine so Alistair can go at "_it_" longer.


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2009)

zervan betrayed me 

i was all neutral to him and then his buddy suddenly showed up and he said "maybe second time is the  charm" and he attacked me

i was furious so i killed him and didn't bother reloading to see if i could save him


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Does he betray you if you had sexy time with him?

If so then


----------



## Hexa (Nov 16, 2009)

Probably there's an influence check on that.  Zevran didn't betray me. He does ask to leave after the fight, but there's a persuade check to get him to stay.

Just act like he's funny during the conversations and you can get his influence high enough.    He's not tricky to get <3's like Sten is.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Does he betray you if you had sexy time with him?
> 
> If so then



Not if he likes and wufs you!


Hint:He loves leather boots..


----------



## The Boss (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh Zevran..  That leather fetish.  He betrayed me on my first run too. That son of a whore.


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2009)

i think i'll just kill him again, but not before he teaches me the assassin secrets


----------



## The Boss (Nov 16, 2009)

^ I think you have to be rouge to learn it.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah but unlocking it in one playthrough unlocks it in all playthroughs so it is worth it.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 16, 2009)

Oghren is one of my favorite NPC's, loved his interactions with others (aka being a perverted drunken bastard)


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Alright reloaded in the magi tower to get wynne

Now gonna do the dwarf quest
BROODMOTHER HERE I COME


----------



## The Boss (Nov 16, 2009)

lol 6 tits was it? 

*BTW did they add more GamerScore(100pts to the 360 version)?* Or am I just seeing things? I remember it being 1k exact.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

You can get shale somewhat early in the game by a random encounter with a merchant.

A small quest in a village to the south and bam he's a sarcastic side-commenter


----------



## The Boss (Nov 16, 2009)

Shale is probably my favorite PC. (Not including Alistair who is #1 of course. ) Then Morrigan, Wynne, Zervan, Sten, my puppy, Orghen, and Liliana. 

*BTW *I don't undersatnd why I am not getting the Rock and a Hard Place (Shale) Achievement. I thought all you had to do was get Shale in your party? I did that but nothing? Am I missing something? I also completed Shale's quest too?


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2009)

i am playing a elf male mage 

i got shale the moment i got out of loister w/e name it is 

tis was fun getting him.

does any other mage abuse the force shield with inferno combo 

i usually aggro a whole group of enemies with my mage then run into my own inferno before force shielding myself 

ohh the fun of watching the melees try to assault my mage while he takes no damage what so ever 

until shale has better anti fire equipment he's assigned to protecting morrigan and leliana.

i still need a better ranged character besides morrigan, don't feel like wasting injury kits on a 2nd melee character with shale tanking :3

whyne is another one of those do gooders, wait there is the blood mage in redcliff, but how do i get him


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm playing a mage as well, I use Shale as a tanker, Alister as a DPS (yeah, non-optimal I know), and Leliana as treasure chest opener/trap disabler/booty call.  I do healing and anti-mage (and control in the rare case I need control elements).

I've got so many mana potions now it's not even funny though, I don't even need to hold back anymore.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Just killed all those dwarven thugs to support the prince

Now my mage is finally showing his luster

Open door
Cast highest Ice spell
Cast highest Lightning spell

Watch how 10 enemies at once can't even move and slowly die


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2009)

i had hoped that the sleep spell would do some awesomeness, but it sucks

wonder if walking nightmare does better


----------



## Roy (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey guys, how do I increase my "persuading" abilities? I love dialog so I always rank it up, but I don't know how in this one.


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2009)

increase your cunning stats to 16

that's all you need


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2009)

Muk said:


> i had hoped that the sleep spell would do some awesomeness, but it sucks
> 
> wonder if walking nightmare does better



Cast Sleep first,then Horror and see what happens..


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 16, 2009)

Sleep is not worth using without waking horror.

Ward of Paralysis is a better CC IMO.


----------



## Roy (Nov 16, 2009)

Muk said:


> increase your cunning stats to 16
> 
> that's all you need



Ohh ok. Thanks. 

Would I get higher percentage if I kept adding to it right? I'm playing your typical noble warrior. XD


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

I increased it to 18 or something and my persuade, intimidate or whatever never fails (it always did before)

Then again what was that first skill that only your character can learn? I maxed that out too


----------



## Roy (Nov 16, 2009)

hmm. I forgot 

Modern War-what?


----------



## Psaro (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm going to buy this as soon as possible. It looks incredible.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 16, 2009)

City Elf was still my favorite story


----------



## The Boss (Nov 16, 2009)

Roy said:


> hmm. I forgot
> 
> Modern War-what?


Modern _Welfare_?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, just realized there was Shale DLC Redeem Code in the game's box


----------



## Roy (Nov 16, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Modern _Welfare_?


hmmm. something like that...who cares, really? 


Endurance 117 said:


> Wow, just realized there was Shale DLC Redeem Code in the game's box



I hope you didn't buy it.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> Wow, just realized there was Shale DLC Redeem Code in the game's box


Dun worry, my buddy didn't know there was a dragon age armor...  So she played her whole game without redeeming the code.  She thought it was only for Mass Effect.  



Roy said:


> hmmm. something like that...who cares, really?



I heard the game was about today's society and poor people dying.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 17, 2009)

Holy shit...the Auto-Level function is retarded.

I had gotten to level 25 on my second playthrough and decided to start leveling up the characters I hadn't used since getting them (Zevren, Sten, Oghren) I used Auto-Level on Sten to see what would happen for shits and giggles. 

OMG...it went all over the fucking place. He went from level 9 to level 24 and the game gave him points in Pickpocketing, Herbalism, Poison, and Survival, it did not max out Combat Training.

It leveled him to level 3 in all the two handed talents (since it didn't max out combat training) and then went all over the board. Giving him a little bit of Sword and Shield, a little bit of dual wielding, gave him the Reaver spec and only went to about level 2 in it. It stopped at Taunt in the warrior tree.

Holy crap I could have done better by closing my eyes and clicking randomly.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2009)

Auto-level is pretty much pointless  and for people who don't know wtf they're doing. It has always been like that in any rpg


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 17, 2009)

I can't fucking play this game...I keep restarting because shortly after Ostagar I decide that "no, i'd rather play a mage", "no, but a rogue would be cooler"

OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2009)

Roy said:


> Ohh ok. Thanks.
> 
> Would I get higher percentage if I kept adding to it right? I'm playing your typical noble warrior. XD



i believe you get a few free cunning points from the fade if you do the mage quest so no point to raise it beyond 16, those point can come from the fade

as a warrior i would not waste any more in it 

that is my opinion at least

---------------

good god too many choices for a mage

and i still haven't figured out what specialization i want to be 

maybe a flaming force field bastard that is also a spirit healer 

cause shape shifting is not appealing, and arcane warrior is only appealing for the heavy armor


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2009)

The Boss said:


> She thought it was only for Mass Effect.



I thought that too until I turned that sheet around


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 17, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Dun worry, my buddy didn't know there was a dragon age armor...  So she played her whole game without redeeming the code.  She thought it was only for Mass Effect.



I might as well 

I thought it was only for mass effect


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> Wow, just realized there was Shale DLC Redeem Code in the game's box



People are used to not having anything useful in the box besides the DVD so it's a mistake easy to make


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 17, 2009)

Is the armor any good?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2009)

Kinda
You can sell it for 7 gold at least

RANT

Is it just me or did they fuck up the money value and list of items? Sure this isn't diablo but most weapons you can find or buy are useless and hardly do anything for your character. 

And even with sidequests and basically not buying anything other than cheap gifts, I can't afford anything of value. There are items which cost 80 or even 120 gold, how am I supposed to ever pay for that?


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 17, 2009)

Dwarf Noble is pretty epic.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Kinda
> You can sell it for 7 gold at least
> 
> RANT
> ...



150 gold for the Reaper,the best mage robe I found thus far..

It is supposed to be a low fantasy setting,so really cool magical items are pretty darn hard to find..

That is why I treasure Starfang,my meteorite-metal two-hander sword above all others!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2009)

Fuck it I'm gonna cheat myself money somehow 

At the second playthrough at least. I'm gonna have "fun" there


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2009)

Well,with money you could buy some great stuff,Felon's Coat,The Reaper,various staffs,amulets e.t.c.

The best things you get from strong boss-enemies,or from really expensive shops in Denerim or Orzammar..

So..if you will now excuse me,I gotta find myself a good blacksmith to get myself a nice set of Dragonbone massive armor!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2009)

The selling is ridiculous anyway, you only get like a fourth of the value when you sell something which makes selling nearly pointless

Thank god there's a mod for that which I should install


----------



## FFLN (Nov 17, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Holy shit...the Auto-Level function is retarded.
> 
> Holy crap I could have done better by closing my eyes and clicking randomly.



I used auto-level in my game at every level. I would keep it unselected though, that way I could see how the regular setup is and if something wasn't good, I would change it. It's more useful for the stat points in my opinion. My companions still did fairly well with the auto-leveled stuff.



RAGING BONER said:


> I can't fucking play this game...I keep restarting because shortly after Ostagar I decide that "no, i'd rather play a mage", "no, but a rogue would be cooler"
> 
> OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN!!!!!!!



You're going to have to take the plunge at some point or you're going to miss out on the REST of the game. The way you're doing it, it's like you're sticking your head in for a peek and then pulling it out right away.



Muk said:


> good god too many choices for a mage
> 
> and i still haven't figured out what specialization i want to be
> 
> ...



You can check my sig to see what sort of mage I used, but I made some lucky choices by inadvertently choosing some of the most useful spell lines in the game for my mage. Which made it a cake walk in a lot of areas.

I had him take Arcane Warrior too, actually, I made all of my mages take Arcane Warrior, but I didn't like the idea of putting armor on them because it would severely hamper their spellcasting. I mainly only used the AW defense ability when I was low on mana and enemies were closing in, and I only used the offensive ability in situations in which I was totally out of mana. I still didn't put on armor. Just switched to sword and shield.

Oh, and *I FINALLY BEAT THE GAME!!* It took a heck of a long time. The only thing that peeved me off was when I had to do the final fight twice. The first time I was pwning so much that it seemed like a joke, but then the game tried to take a screenshot while some major spell effects were on-screen and that caused the game to crash. So that's why I had to do it twice. The second time wasn't too difficult, but it wasn't as pwnsome as the first one. The spell effects also messed up my graphics during the second time, but I just bore with it.

Oh, and the reason it was taking a screenshot was because I got the achievement for killing 1000 Darkspawn. Freakin' great timing... Well, it would've actually made for a pretty badass screenshot, if it hadn't crashed right when it was trying to do so.


*Spoiler*: _Ending spoilers_ 



So I made Alistair king. At first, I wanted he and the Queen to marry each other, but how was I supposed to know that he would automatically kill Loghain in front of his daughter if I chose him for the duel. Not only did he kill him, he gets her father's blood all over her face. That would be traumatizing. Suffice to say, the marriage plans were off.

It was cool to see Alistair as king and being kingly though. I did reload to duel Loghain with my PC, but that still didn't change much, and after the first time when Anora mentioned that she wouldn't have spared Alistair like he was sparing her... there's NO WAY that I was going to choose her and let her execute him. Well... at least with this character...


*Spoiler*: _Ending spoilers with Morrigan romance_ 



Now that was a twist that I didn't see coming. Earlier in the thread I had complained about how it seemed strange that Morrigan, who's so strong-willed, had wanted to end the relationship with my PC, but still didn't. Now... I know why. The options that she gave me weren't all that great either, but at least one choice allowed for some parting sex between the two. This time around though, she was more stern about her decision to end it unlike earlier conversations. Anyway, at the gates when I decided to talk to her, I had to reload like... 4 times to get a decision didn't cause a break-up screenshot to be taken. Since it didn't happen, I figured that it was a good thing.


*Spoiler*: _Potential sequel story ideas based on this Morrigan ending, possibly major spoilers for those who did not do anything with Morrigan yet_ 



Now this... sort of reminds me of the Baldur's Gate series. Morrigan has the PC's child, but not only does the child contain the "taint", but it also has the soul of the former dragon god. Now if that doesn't make a potentially awesome protagonist for a "The Son of The Warden" epic sequel, I don't know what does.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2009)

FFLN said:


> *Spoiler*: _Potential sequel story ideas based on this Morrigan ending_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now if he's anywhere near as sarcastic as morrigan and gets some voice acting as a main character, my money is spent


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Now if he's anywhere near as sarcastic as morrigan and gets some voice acting as a main character, my money is spent



You know..we are still going to have to wait years for DA:The Sequel..


But yeah,the things they could do with the ending of this one are freaking amazing..

I mean,think of the existential anguish and the moral choices such a protagonist could have!

PURE HEAVEN!!!

Also can you imagine the dialogue,as someone else put it:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Boy: "Mommy why do strange men come and visit you every night?"



Morrigan:"To take my mind off of you and how you forced me away from my one true love.."



Boy: "Oh I see..."


----------



## FFLN (Nov 17, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> You know..we are still going to have to wait years for DA:The Sequel..
> 
> 
> But yeah,the things they could do with the ending of this one are freaking amazing..
> ...



Not just the moral choices... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He could freakin' go into the Black City and take the beatdown to some of those "gods" that were mentioned in the codex. I could see him/her making that trickster wolf god his/her bitch.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Not just the moral choices...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Oh,I have no doubt that he/she could be strong as fuck indeed..but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



would he/she be positive regarding humans?

Or would it be more like the strongest Darkspawn ever..

I know that Morrigan said that the soul of the Old God would have been purified of the Taint and in its original glory and power and that some things are worth preserving but still..



I can't shake the feeling that he/she will be the enemy for the next installment..

I hope not..


----------



## FFLN (Nov 17, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Oh,I have no doubt that he/she could be strong as fuck indeed..but
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Personally, I feel that having that powerful of a character, as a teen (or early twenties), being the super-baddie for the next installment would sort of be a waste of the character. You wouldn't really be able to understand them on a more personal level. It wouldn't be too bad having that sort of a character as a companion, but then you'd just end up feeling like the sidekick instead of the badass.




Oh, and out all of the companions, only one was able and willing to join my PC in his travels... Zevran. I felt bad for him since without my PC there, he would most likely be slaughtered in the next 20-man ambush that they throw at him.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2009)

FFLN said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I feel that having that powerful of a character, as a teen (or early twenties), being the super-baddie for the next installment would sort of be a waste of the character. You wouldn't really be able to understand them on a more personal level. It wouldn't be too bad having that sort of a character as a companion, but then you'd just end up feeling like the sidekick instead of the badass.




*Spoiler*: __ 



There is a way to not make you feel like a sidekick and still have it like a companion.

In the codex it is mentioned that the Old God of this Blight is also a She-Dragon,the goddess of love as well.

So if I am not mistaken,the child could very well be a girl.


Just make her the love interest fighting against her dual nature as a man with the soul of a Dragon God,you the unlikely hero raising to the challenge beside her and bam,you have a little bit of the plot to the next Dragon Age!




You would just have to start as a Chevalier in Orlais..or maybe as an assassin for the Antivan Crows,or even as a full new recruit for the Wardens in the Weisshaupt Fortress,the main base of the Gray Wardens situated in Anderfels..


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2009)

The next dragon age could pull off something like parallel storylines that are connected, and depending on which character you start with, you get a different view on the story.

*wishful thinking*


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2009)

Zaru said:


> The next dragon age could pull off something like parallel storylines that are connected, and depending on which character you start with, you get a different view on the story.
> 
> *wishful thinking*



We still need a main character as a focus for the story!



*Spoiler*: __ 



I personally would love to play as Morrigan's and the PC's God-Child..but..

How could they pull this off?

Wouldn't that kill from the start any Origin Stories the sequeld could have?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2009)

Make origin stories based on children then


Wouldn't you LOVE to play the adopted qu'nari child of a homosexual PC dwarf/zevran liasion?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 17, 2009)

I would need to play through it to see what all four endings entail.

Oh, and Alistair is a major kill stealer in my game. He gets the last hit in on ALL of the strongest bosses while my PC mage only managed to get the kill that he did BECAUSE Alistair wasn't there. 
*Spoiler*: _Strong/Special Boss spoilers_ 



He killed Flemeth, and then he even killed Gaxkang, and not only that, I thought that my PC mage had finally gotten lucky and gotten the kill for the Archdemon, but NO. I'm confused by the slow motion, so I zoom in and what do I see? I see a frozen, FROZEN!!, Alistair riding the Archdemon and then delivering the finishing blow to it. BASTARD!!!

Oh, and did anyone else think that Gaxkang was a cakewalk even though he's rated as being stronger than Flemeth?




Well, now that I've finished the game, I can concentrate on other things again... but I'm still going to start a 2nd playthrough. Dwarf Commoner this time. Since people seem to think that mages make the game too easy, and I sort of agree... I'm going to try to get through with a party that's mainly warriors, rogues, and dog. Maybe a golem too, if I feel the need.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 17, 2009)

How many hours did you spend on your playthrough?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 17, 2009)

I always have Dog as the 5th party member (using the dev. console code). Since he doesn't really have numerous special abilities you can just use tactics for the essentials and let him take care of the rest.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 17, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> How many hours did you spend on your playthrough?



A lot. You can click on my Bioware/DA profile and then click on the story button to see the total number of hours I took. I totally could not understand how people were beating the game in just 40 hours or so. Just be wary of potential spoilers that may be shown on that page though.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2009)

FFLN said:


> I would need to play through it to see what all four endings entail.
> 
> Oh, and Alistair is a major kill stealer in my game. He gets the last hit in on ALL of the strongest bosses while my PC mage only managed to get the kill that he did BECAUSE Alistair wasn't there.
> *Spoiler*: _Strong/Special Boss spoilers_
> ...



Do you have any ideea how hard the image of a frozen Alistair riding a dead dragon and kill-stealing it while you scream "NOOOO!!!" made me laugh?   



Edit:Must spread some reputation before giving it to the _ user again..


----------



## FFLN (Nov 17, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Do you have any ideea how hard the image of a frozen Alistair riding a dead dragon and kill-stealing it while you scream "NOOOO!!!" made me laugh?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:Must spread some reputation before giving it to the _ user again..



I was tempted to screenshot it, but then I decided against it. Alistair has already taken enough glory away from me. I seriously thought my guy had the kill, since '104 XP' showed up over his head, but when I checked the 'strongest creature killed' stat, it was under Alistair's name. Not my PC's.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> I always have Dog as the 5th party member (using the dev. console code). Since he doesn't really have numerous special abilities you can just use tactics for the essentials and let him take care of the rest.



5th party member what


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2009)

Zaru said:


> 5th party member what



The beauty of PC gaming:the ability to modify the shit out of any given game!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2009)

What it does? It allows you to create your own shit which you likely won't do because it's difficult and requires lots of time to get into

And I installed it before even playing the game



Ciupy said:


> The beauty of PC gaming:the ability to modify the shit out of any given game!


Lol so a quick research

Apparently you can have dozens of party members but only 4 of them have portraits


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 17, 2009)

Guess I'll just complete the game first  then try it


----------



## Roy (Nov 17, 2009)

Just played it for 13 hours straight. Damn, this game is addictive. I wanted to keep going, but I decided to give my 360 a break. I don't think it would be able to handle some serious hours.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I thought that too until I turned that sheet around





Endurance 117 said:


> I thought it was only for mass effect


What is wrong with you guys..  



Ciupy said:


> That is why I treasure Starfang,my meteorite-metal two-hander sword above all others!


I want starfang.


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 17, 2009)

I wanted a starfang dagger, but I was disappointed when the option was not available.  Sten now has a nice new fancy sword and I am stuck with a cheese knife and a dagger that is not even worth mentioning.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 17, 2009)

Completed it

It was great, but everything after the night before the battle was pretty weak and dissapointing >:


----------



## Hexa (Nov 17, 2009)

I liked slaughtering the grunts.  I at least like to think they were the Hurlocks and Genlocks that were a bit troublesome in the Korcari Wilds.


----------



## Ram (Nov 17, 2009)

It's theoretically possible to play this game without pausing. Have a super solid plan before engaging an enemy setup, and using the hotkeys and numpad like a man possessed, as well as presets. Actually I don't know, would make for quite an interesting challenge.

Returning from work right now. In 20 minutes I should be slaughtering darkspawn.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2009)

Tower Bridge said:


> It's theoretically possible to play this game without pausing. Have a super solid plan before engaging an enemy setup, and using the hotkeys and numpad like a man possessed, as well as presets. Actually I don't know, would make for quite an interesting challenge.
> 
> Returning from work right now. In 20 minutes I should be slaughtering darkspawn.



Maybe on the lowest dificulty setting and even so,you would have to put in place some pretty darn good tactics AI for your companions.

And even then,you would still be screwed in the boss battles..


So..no,I don't think so..


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2009)

well if friendly fire is off i can see morrigan spamming fireball and other aoe spells 

 playing a fire mage and omg is the dps getting up or what 

i am still missing the grease spell  though first i am more concerned about my mana pool

just got the aura that gives back mana from dead bodies and a walking bomb isn't such a bad DOT

maybe even raising a few dead ones will be fun


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2009)

Isn't friendly fire on all the time on all difficulty settings? Someone, explain


----------



## FFLN (Nov 17, 2009)

No friendly fire on easy.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 17, 2009)

Casual -- no friendly fire
Easy -- half friendly fire
Normal -- full friendly fire 
Hard -- full friendly fire

Well, that's my labeling of the difficulties.  On the game's "normal" you get special benefits above your base stats and the AI is intentionally worse.  On "hard", the AI is set to full and your base stats are your stats.  On "nightmare" your stats get a negative modifier.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 17, 2009)

I play easy and there is no FF, though fireball and blizzard still knock you down.

I camp a spot, cast blizzard on myself, then inferno, then lightning storm


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2009)

Wait.... all this time I've been avoiding friendly fire although I didn't have to? Fuuuuck 

Freeze works on friendlies too though which sucks


----------



## Hexa (Nov 17, 2009)

Thinking about it
*Spoiler*: _the ending_ 



The overarching story was a bit dry.  There wasn't any twist or really big revelations (other than the Grey Warden who takes out the archdemon dying).  It was just a guy who _really_ hates France.  That's nice in a sense, and the final battle was pretty epic with the light show after the archdemon dies.  But, I guess I wanted something bigger.

Like, "No, YOU are the archdemon"


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2009)

Hexa said:


> Thinking about it
> *Spoiler*: _the ending_
> 
> 
> ...



Aaahh..you are refering to the famous "BioWare tweeest" no?


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm stuck in The Fade. 
I don't know where any of my party members and it's taking foreverrrrrrrrrrr
Do I have to look absolutely everywhere? 
Since anytime I've seen the pedestal I leave that realm. D:


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2009)

The bottom outer four realms all have a party member in them each


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you. :3
I was running around everywhere in the realms I had visited.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2009)

You really can't miss them in their realms, they focus on one party member each and last like a few minutes if you're really slow


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 17, 2009)

Game of the Year has been decided, and it's not Dragon Age.


----------



## ? (Nov 17, 2009)

I've heard conflicting reports when it comes to getting the Felon's Coat over at the official forums. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Getting it from Wade is pretty much a given, but whether you have to be level 20, provide dragon scale, 88gold, or finish two treaties first is where things get confusing. 




I'd be very happy if someone could clear this up.


----------



## Roy (Nov 17, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Game of the Year has been decided, and it's not Dragon Age.



I need to get my hands on that game.


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2009)

悪人 said:


> I've heard conflicting reports when it comes to getting the Felon's Coat over at the official forums.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



huh what?

for the drake/dragon scale quest i didn't pay any gold

you just have to provide some scales and keep them in your inventory, run around the world map and then come back and the first set will be done

he does 2 drake sets, before he does the dragon set


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 17, 2009)

Just finished the Dalish Elf quest.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Game of the Year has been decided, and it's not Dragon Age.



Damn. Dragon Age could learn a thing or two from this game.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 17, 2009)

I also have one drake set with another on the way.


----------



## Roy (Nov 17, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Just finished the Dalish Elf quest.



Ah. I'm in the ending of that quest.


*Spoiler*: __ 



fucking werewolves are tough as hell when they're all together. Maybe I should just kill the elfs.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 17, 2009)

You just buy the Felon's Coat from Wade.  I don't know if there is another way to get it.

You can get Wade's Drakeskin and Wade's Superior Drakeskin from Wade too.  The first is (potentially) free.  The second you need to give him 20 gold for.  It's pretty good armor.  Since it's light and has a negative ten fatigue when worn as a set, your overall fatigue goes negative.  I'm not sure if that means talents cost less or just their base cost.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2009)

A word of advice regarding Wade and the Felon's Coat.

If you make the final set of armor at Wade's shop that is it.

The pissy guy at the counter refuses to deal with you anymore and that is it.

You can't buy squat from him again..

So think about it before taking the Drakeskin Armor and Dragonbone Plate from Wade..


----------



## FFLN (Nov 17, 2009)

Actually, I got the Dragonbone armor from him after making the first Drakeskin armor, but I could still go back and shop and/or get the 2nd set of Drakeskin armor made, even though the guy told me that we were now "done". It was only after the 2nd set of Drakeskin armor was made that he stopped dealing with me.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 17, 2009)

Don't you need to have the second drake skin set done in order to get the superior dragon bone plate?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 17, 2009)

悪人 said:


> I've heard conflicting reports when it comes to getting the Felon's Coat over at the official forums.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I bought it after 2 treaties but before I gave him any scales for about 88 gold.

Didn't even have scales to give him (I had done Mage Tower, Dwarf, and everything I could do at Redcliff before going to the mountains).

On a different note, who forges the space rock?  I got it in a random encounter but don't know who to talk to about it.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 17, 2009)

The blacksmith at the Warden's Keep uses it.  You get probably the second best weapon in the game out of it, for free (second to probably Keening and the Chasind Great Maul)


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2009)

Please tell me that Keening is a two-hander sword..


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 17, 2009)

Game needs more mage staffs, I've been using the same one just about forever :/

(Finished the start of the game, went to the mage tower, got 'winter's breath' as a reward/loot and have been using that ever since)


----------



## Hexa (Nov 17, 2009)

Keening is a one hander.  Though, eventually I guess it'll be beat out by waraxes like the Veshialle or Aodh.

With >38 strength, damage on waraxes is generally better than the damage on longswords (and they have the same AP and speed).  So eventually a good waraxe like the Veshialle is going to be best, out of one handers.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2009)

Hmm..so Keening is a one-hander..

Interesting..

I am pretty sure that this is a homage to the Elder Scrolls 3:Morrowind,in which you actually needed to find two legendary weapons to defeat the last boss..

Their names were Keening and Sunder if I remember correctly..


But still nothing compared with Trueflame..


----------



## Psaro (Nov 17, 2009)

I bought it. I'll post again once I've played it a bit.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, I was sort of disappointed with the amount of unique loot.  But I guess there are a lot of unique items if you put together all of them, not just considering one class or style.

Anyhow, Starfang (2h or 1h) is a pretty great sword that you can get for free super early in the game.  The only better 2-hander is the Chasind Great Maul, and you get that after the Landsmeet for 155 gold.  The only better 1-hander you get after fighting a marginally tough optional boss, and it's very arguable that starfang is better than the Keening Blade.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 17, 2009)

Hexa said:


> Don't you need to have the second drake skin set done in order to get the superior dragon bone plate?



Apparently not, since I got it in this order. I didn't want to chance him closing the store before I could make it, so I went with the more powerful armor first just in case he didn't let me come back afterwards.



EvilMoogle said:


> Game needs more mage staffs, I've been using the same one just about forever :/
> 
> (Finished the start of the game, went to the mage tower, got 'winter's breath' as a reward/loot and have been using that ever since)



Yeah, I probably would've used that staff more, but I've been using the staff from the Collector's Edition since I could scrounge up the 6 or so gold sovereigns to pay for it. It's one tier lower than Winter's Breath, but increases magic by 10 points, damage by 3 points, and fire spells by 15%. Even though my mage was an ice specialist at the time, I couldn't really justify dropping the magic score increase.



Hexa said:


> Yeah, I was sort of disappointed with the amount of unique loot.  But I guess there are a lot of unique items if you put together all of them, not just considering one class or style.
> 
> Anyhow, Starfang (2h or 1h) is a pretty great sword that you can get for free super early in the game.  The only better 2-hander is the Chasind Great Maul, and you get that after the Landsmeet for 155 gold.  The only better 1-hander you get after fighting a marginally tough optional boss, and it's very arguable that starfang is better than the Keening Blade.



Keening Blade... is that the sword that you get as loot or is it part of some item quest? I remember having a sword with Keen in the name, but I don't remember if it's the same one.


----------



## Roy (Nov 17, 2009)

Do you guys know where I can get the matching helmet for the Dragon Armor? Like the one they showed in the videos and stuff.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2009)

Roy said:


> Do you guys know where I can get the matching helmet for the Dragon Armor? Like the one they showed in the videos and stuff.



The dwaf @ your camp has everything else for the Dragon armor.


----------



## Roy (Nov 17, 2009)

Lol. Thanks, I just noticed. Looks like my teammates will have some pretty nice boots and gauntlets xD


----------



## Hexa (Nov 18, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Apparently not, since I got it in this order. I didn't want to chance him closing the store before I could make it, so I went with the more powerful armor first just in case he didn't let me come back afterwards.


The superior set?  I thought he just made his regular "wade's dragonbone plate" unless he makes the superior drakescale first.




> Keening Blade... is that the sword that you get as loot or is it part of some item quest? I remember having a sword with Keen in the name, but I don't remember if it's the same one.


You get it for killing Gaxkang the Unbound, some sort of Revenant/arcane horror guy in the "Quaint hovel" in one the back alley maps in Denerim.

He also drops Fade Wall, which might be the best shield.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 18, 2009)

Roy said:


> Lol. Thanks, I just noticed. Looks like my teammates will have some pretty nice boots and gauntlets xD


No problem! :ho Bros b4 hoes.. unless the hoe is Alistair.. then it's another story.  


:WOW Another 2-3 hrs then I get my happy ending.. :WOW


----------



## Roy (Nov 18, 2009)

So....I finally had Dragon Age sex.


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2009)

Dragon Age has made me a hermit again. I have no time for Uncharted 2, Modern Warfare 2 and Assassin's Creed 2 because of this game. It feels like a MMO and KOTOR for me.


----------



## Roy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm the same. I haven't even touched MW2 since I got DA.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2009)

Roy said:


> So....I finally had Dragon Age sex.



Now you are a.... man


Unless you were a woman


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2009)

Or he had sex with a trannie. You can apparently do that at the brothel.....it was....horrifying....you won't know until it's too late.


----------



## Roy (Nov 18, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Now you are a.... man
> 
> 
> Unless you were a woman


No..no I'm a man. I did it with Morrigan, way hotter than Liliana imo.


Roxxas said:


> Or he had sex with a trannie. You can apparently do that at the brothel.....it was....horrifying....you won't know until it's too late.


Lol. You mean the Pearl?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2009)

Liliana has all sorts of wrinkles in the game.

WHY WOULD YOU GIVE A POSSIBLE LOVE INTEREST THE SKIN OF A 40 YEAR OLD WOMAN

I wish bump mapping had never been invented


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Liliana has all sorts of wrinkles in the game.
> 
> WHY WOULD YOU GIVE A POSSIBLE LOVE INTEREST THE SKIN OF A 40 YEAR OLD WOMAN
> 
> I wish bump mapping had never been invented



Meh i barely notice

you know whats worse though

if you pay attention you'll notice every character has Yellow Teeth


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2009)

Teeth whiten mod! 

It's realistic because medieval warriors surely don't have decent mouth hygiene


----------



## Roy (Nov 18, 2009)

I noticed that like 10 minutes into the game.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Teeth whiten mod!
> 
> It's realistic because medieval warriors surely don't have decent mouth hygiene



Well then get off  Liliana's ass fro having a few Wrinkles


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2009)

so i played around with the console commands and found out that your max level is 25

and the monsters scale to your level, i started a new game with dalish elfs and long behold, i leveled up to 25 and found the first wolfs you encounter to still be nasty buggers


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2009)

those rogues fuck me up more then any thing else


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah how do you think did they manage to make the difficulty not shit all over you if you go to the wrong place first?

You can go to the forest and go to the magi tower 10 levelups later, and the other way round as well, of course they'd have to adjust


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2009)

well i just wanted to test it out 

playing with the console took all the fun out of the game though xD

so i am going back and not power level the character xD

so does anyone think it is possible to make it through the game as a single character on hard difficulty xD


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2009)

Not if you start from level 1.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 18, 2009)

This is unfucking acceptable.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just did the part before Landsmeet where you rescue the queen.  As I was leaving I ran into that chick who works for the king and I explain how the queen was being held prisoner.  Then the queen comes forward and flat out testifies against me so I get my face kicked in.  Ok that's fine so far.

Then after i lose the fight, the queen goes to the earl and is like "We have to save the Grey Warden!"  They ask her "How did he get captured" to which she responds "That doesn't matter"

With my entire team that saw the betrayal standing  not 3 feet away from her.

And not a single one says "What the fuck are you on about 'it doesn't matter.' you fucking betrayed him you cuntpickle!"

And everyone just goes along like everything is cool.

Was my entire team struck with mental retardation or something?

Edit: and now to add insult to injury, the quest has bugged, and I cannot finish it.  I made it to my MC, and unlocked his cell door, and nothing is happening.  He just stands there with his arms crossed.


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2009)

hmm i surrendered after not being able to beat the crap out of that woman xD

hmm wonder what would have happened if i fought and she caught me xD


----------



## FFLN (Nov 18, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> This is unfucking acceptable.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



For your problem...

*Spoiler*: __ 



I've heard that if you step out of the cell, save and then reload, it'll work.




About the rest of the stuff...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, that was pretty bitchy of her. The first time around, I didn't choose that option, but I sort of got torn apart in that fight due to some errors... like not noticing that she hits like a tank. So I reloaded and then chose the dialogue that you did, and then proceeded to beat down on Ser Cauthrien. After that, I went back to the earl and the queen was all like, "lol. What are you doing here?" *casts Guilt Trip*






> The superior set? I thought he just made his regular "wade's dragonbone plate" unless he makes the superior drakescale first.
> 
> You get it for killing Gaxkang the Unbound, some sort of Revenant/arcane horror guy in the "Quaint hovel" in one the back alley maps in Denerim.
> 
> He also drops Fade Wall, which might be the best shield.



Yeah, it was the Superior Set. So if you pay for the first set of armor, and then go for Dragonbone Armor, you'll get the Superior set. That allows you to get the second set of Drakeskin armor for free, although I paid for that one too.

Oh, it's the one from Gaxkang. It didn't seem that powerful, so I gave it Leliana as her backup weapon. I don't remember getting the shield though...



> hmm i surrendered after not being able to beat the crap out of that woman xD
> 
> hmm wonder what would have happened if i fought and she caught me xD



She's not too difficult. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



This time around, instead of staying in the room full of archers, I moved my party back into the hall and then closed the door. Cauthrien and two of her guards followed me through, but I took down the guards and then tried to focus on Cauthrien. Didn't work too well since she still chopped Alistair down. My mage was taken down by arrows since I was still trying to fireball the archers from the hallway. That left Leliana and Morrigan to beat down on her. Took a while, but they took her down.

I've read other strategies of people just running around all over the complex to split up her troops and then taking them down that way.


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2009)

hmm its so tempting to look and see if i can find another save that's right before the fight. i feel like killing that bitch


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 18, 2009)

I actually crushed her in that fight, fooking hard, but I managed to run down the mage and some archers with my main character and Leilana. and then team bang Ser Cauthrien. 

the Queen explains why she said that you kidnapped her if you talk to her at Eamons estate. can't quite remember what she said though. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I had her Alistair lock  her up in a tower after the landsmeet. muahaha >:] 




oh and I used a mage like....once in my first playthrough :0

now on my 2nd, Morrigan keeps freezing my entire team with cone of cold all the time _(she's set to cast that if there's a cluster of 4 or more enemies)_ I need cold resistance items >__>


----------



## Nakor (Nov 18, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> I actually crushed her in that fight, fooking hard, but I managed to run down the mage and some archers with my main character and Leilana. and then team bang Ser Cauthrien.


I just figured I wasn't supposed to win that fight since I died in a heart beat.



> now on my 2nd, Morrigan keeps freezing my entire team with cone of cold all the time _(she's set to cast that if there's a cluster of 4 or more enemies)_ I need cold resistance items >__>



She did that to me all the time so I just stopped her from casting it. It got too annoying. That's why I'm not having her get blizzard either.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2009)

I only use cone of cold manually and with a bit of right positioning and predicting enemy movement, you can freeze them easily.

Ironically, there seems to be a bug. If you're in pause mode and aim cone of cold, enemies that aren't even in the cone's range (I'm talking 1-2 meters distance) by the time it's finally casted still freeze.


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2009)

so i beat the shit out of summers after finding an older save having to go through the whole Howe deal again, but it felt good killing him once again 

he killed my mom and dad so killing him twice was well worth the effort 

i made a new game, can't stand playing my main as a mage. its annoying, made a 2h dwarf fighter 

loving it 

now i know how to program the 2hander ai's and what skills to use xD

too much fun using 2h sweep on mobs and see them flying


----------



## FFLN (Nov 18, 2009)

My second playthrough is with a Dwarven Warrior too. I couldn't decide on his weapon style, since Commoner Dwarf starts off with a 2-weapon ability, so I figured that I would take the best abilities from each of the melee sets and sort of play him like Shale by switching weapons to use the appropriate or desired ability at the right time. It's working well so far. Right now I'm just switching between 2-weapon and S&S styles. Once I get that worked out better, I'm going to throw in the 2-handed abilities, starting with the line that gives you the sweep attack. Actually... that's the only line that I'll probably need from there. Although, I might take the top line of the 2-handed abilities too. We'll see. My dwarf still needs to raise his dexterity in order to get some of the higher 2-weapon style abilities.

This time, I'm going to play with as little magical aid as I can, so I'm planning on taking Sten, Dog, and one of the rogues with me. Who knows though... maybe I'll throw Shale in occasionally, or Oghren.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 18, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> This is unfucking acceptable.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yo DUDE!!! You think that's unacceptable? This is not as worst if you chose the option to have them jail you without a fight. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So your ass goes to jail, and fight your way out (or your buddies comes to the rescue). So you have no idea she's a bitch, and she ask for your support... obviously Alistair dun want to be king so he urges you to support that bitch. So that's what I did. Anyways, during the lands meet when you ask her to come out and support you, the bitch fucking backstabs you and says you kidnap her and she supports her father. NOW _THATS_ UNACCEPTABLE!!  

Oh and I dunno who was on your team, but I played with Zevran on my 2nd run and he wanted to slit her throat when she said, "It doesn't matter." 



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF---


----------



## Hexa (Nov 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sten rips her up for betraying you I know.  He does it snide-like.  I don't think the other party members said anything, though.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2009)

Not even Mr. Smashey smashey golem does anything to her?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 18, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> I actually crushed her in that fight, fooking hard, but I managed to run down the mage and some archers with my main character and Leilana. and then team bang Ser Cauthrien.



How were you not dropped by like the 15 archers there?


----------



## Hexa (Nov 18, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Not even Mr. Smashey smashey golem does anything to her?


I just had Morrigan, Alistair, and Sten in my party.  Sten was the only one who said anything to her.

It didn't change anything, though.  Sten just chucked in snide remarks after each of Anora's.  Like, I think there was "he has been captured!" and Sten is like "I wonder how that happened."


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 18, 2009)

Completed It, what now


----------



## Hexa (Nov 18, 2009)

You could play a different origin.  You'll get much more background on certain characters that way.

Like, you have no idea who Arl Howe is unless you play the Human noble story.  Or you only have a very vague idea about Bhelen, Endrin Aeducan, and Harrowmont unless you play a Dwarf Noble.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 18, 2009)

I didn't see that option, nothing happens after  I completed it. It just told me about what happen after the Blight. I thiought the "Other campaigns" option would be open to me but It isn't


----------



## Muk (Nov 18, 2009)

the other campgain are modules for self made campaign,

he's telling you to replay it with a different origin and different story at the beginning

maybe there are some extra quests you missed out on and you'd want to do

i remember missing a few quests from denerim cause i messed up somewhere xD


----------



## The Boss (Nov 18, 2009)

How did your story end *Bateman*? I want to know.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 18, 2009)

Ordered CE on fri the 13th (in retrospect, that was prob shooting myself in the foot, given the date  ) paid for nxt day deliv, so id have it on mon.

Come mon, i get an email from amazon, saying that my order wouldnt arrive until today, due to a supply problem. So i had to wait a cple more days.. aggrivating, but livable, considering they were selling the CE for $60.

Come this morning (wed) i get ANOTHER email from amazon, saying that due to even MORE problems securing this game, my order was canceled, and that i should look for it from another seller.

So i had to shell out another $20, paying 80 for it from a private games seller. It SHOULD be here sometime tomarrow, friday or mon-tues.


........ Given that i should have been plaing this since monday, and now i have to pay extra to get it AND wait another few days, i really only have one thing to say to amazon (and the wait) :


----------



## The Boss (Nov 18, 2009)

^ Dun scare me.. I ordered the CE from Amazon too.... but I have the free ship so..  Still waiting for mine.


----------



## Roy (Nov 18, 2009)

A lot of people are completing the game rather quickly. Are any of you doing the Side Quests? Am I the only one who's gonna try to do as many as I can?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2009)

What is "rather quickly" ? 40 hours?


----------



## Roy (Nov 18, 2009)

Well isn't the campaign supposed to be about 60-75 hours with no side quests?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 18, 2009)

Dude I spent 40 hrs on the game... I think it will only take 60+ if you talk to all party members. 


BTW Dragon Age is nominated for Spike's RPG and PC GOTY award. Good.. but I think it deserves the GOTY award. Fuck Spike TV.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2009)

"Supposed"

No idea, where do you get that from?

Someone should make a dragon age speedrun from level 1, I wonder if you can manage it in 10 hours somehow.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 18, 2009)

So proud of this though pek



I took 12 hours more than you all because I'm special needs


----------



## Roy (Nov 18, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Dude I spent 40 hrs on the game... I think it will only take 60+ if you talk to all party members.
> 
> 
> BTW Dragon Age is nominated for Spike's RPG and PC GOTY award. Good.. but I think it deserves the GOTY award. Fuck Spike TV.


I have 20 hours so far, and I wanted to get to know everything in the world. Maybe I should complete it fast and play again in another class.

What? no GOTY nomination? Fucking Bullshit.


Zaru said:


> "Supposed"
> 
> No idea, where do you get that from?
> 
> Someone should make a dragon age speedrun from level 1, I wonder if you can manage it in 10 hours somehow.



I do remember reading from The Boss on one of his posts.

10 hours? No way, the pacing of the game is too slow for that imo.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2009)

Well if you fast-skip all conversations and mastered the battles, it might be doable... people can play games at a tenth of their length with the right planning.


----------



## Roy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, I guess it could be done. Doubt any one of us can do it though.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2009)

Well I certainly can't  It takes people with a lot of time and determination to do that.

When you replay something you played already and know where to go and skip the unnecessary stuff, it goes massively faster.


----------



## Roy (Nov 18, 2009)

Time, I have that. Determination, not really, I mean I would get nothing on completing it. Unless the whole forum repped me.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 18, 2009)

Roy said:


> I have 20 hours so far, and I wanted to get to know everything in the world. Maybe I should complete it fast and play again in another class.
> 
> What? no GOTY nomination? Fucking Bullshit.


Take your time. I didn't rush on my game until I got towards the end. Main staory was so good I had to know what happenes next.  

I know right, spike tv is mainstream anyways. Fuck them. 




> I do remember reading from The Boss on one of *his* posts.


*l o l*  




Zaru said:


> Well if you fast-skip all conversations and mastered the battles, it might be doable... people can play games at a tenth of their length with the right planning.


I'm pretty sure it's doable under 10 hrs. Like you guys, I probably wont be able to, I like to talk to Alistair too much.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 18, 2009)

I started over because I want to be a blood mage. Super excited for that


----------



## TDM (Nov 18, 2009)

Christ, I can only play this game on the weekends because of the time commitment required. It taunts me because it knows I have no time during the week ;_;


----------



## Roy (Nov 18, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Take your time. I didn't rush on my game until I got towards the end. Main staory was so good I had to know what happenes next.
> 
> I know right, spike tv is mainstream anyways. Fuck them.


Thats a reason why I don't wanna progress on the main story. Right now I'm just doing the missions that relate to my teammates. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



like the one with Morrigan and killing Flemeth







> *l o l*



:ho So thats why you like Alistair so much.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 18, 2009)

Roy said:


> Thats a reason why I don't wanna progress on the main story. Right now I'm just doing the missions that relate to my teammates.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Well.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Morrigan can't kill Flemeth. She askes you to go without her... so if you take Morrigan to kill flemmeth you can't. 


 



> :ho So thats why you like Alistair so much.


Must everyone think I'm a gay guy or what?


----------



## Roy (Nov 18, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Well..
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know that part already. I just added Morrigan since that was part of her story

Well the last time I met a girl that plays Fantasy RPGs was never...so...yeah


----------



## The Boss (Nov 18, 2009)

Roy said:


> Yeah, I know that part already. I just added Morrigan since that was part of her story
> 
> Well the last time I met a girl that plays Fantasy RPGs was never...so...yeah


Well then. On with the game you go. 

I guess my love for Bioware and Metal Gear can make me pretty manly. :ho


----------



## Nakor (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm haven't even started landsmeet yet and I am already on like 60 hours.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 18, 2009)

Nakor said:


> I'm haven't even started landsmeet yet and I am already on like 60 hours.





How?  I'm right before landsmeet at around 35 hours, and I have done almost every side quest available so far.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 18, 2009)

What If he left the game on when he has to babysit


----------



## Stalin (Nov 18, 2009)

Is this typical fanatsy stuff?


----------



## Roy (Nov 18, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> What If he left the game on when he has to babysit



lol            .


----------



## Stalin (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2009)

Just finished the landsmeet.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Is there a "peaceful" ending?  A way to make Alister King with whats-her-name Queen?  (I convinced them both before that it was a good idea, but if you spare what's-his-name Alister gets all huffy and if you kill him what's-her-name says she would never marry the man that killed her father).

Or at least keep Alister in the party without killing what's-his-name?

Gave it two tries (unlocked the "all party members achievement then went back to keep Alister in the party) but it irks me that choices are limited.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 18, 2009)

Is this game in anyway cliche?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2009)

The setting is somewhat cliche.  The plot is rather good so far from what I have seen.

Obviously there are some cliches but the most to fit doesn't seem to me to be.

If you consider elves and dwarves to be cliche then it is (though the elves in this are at least mildly unique, the dwarves are rather typical IMO).


----------



## ? (Nov 18, 2009)

I really like the twist they did with the elves. Elves are usually the race a lot of people want to play in RPGs, since they have traditionally bonuses and prettier that human characters just don't have. Balanced things out nicely. 


Thx for the advice and the replies. Since I hadn't seen it in the store the first time, but heard it was the best rogue armor in the game, thought there had to be some special way to get it.

When you enter Wade's store and try to buy something the very first time there wont be anything all that interesting being sold, and the Felon's Coat + other items wont appear until you visit a second time and complete at least two treaties. Then you just have to buy it before Wade finishes the two armor sets. 

And while technically him making the first armor set can be for free, its not as good quality than if you shell out the extra 10 gold.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 18, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> How?  I'm right before landsmeet at around 35 hours, and I have done almost every side quest available so far.



I did leave the game on for a few hours at various points, but I'd still say I'm around 50 hours. I've been doing every quest I could and reading pretty much every codex I've gotten. I also got the DLC and did that which took a few extra hours. I'm taking my time through the game since I enjoy it alot. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> What If he left the game on when he has to babysit



 good guess though


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 18, 2009)

don't read if you want to be spoiled


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 18, 2009)

Just got to the rescue the queen bit.... i admit i was stupid with my convo choices but that started the toughest fight yet (had to rez Alistair three times)


----------



## TDM (Nov 18, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> The setting is somewhat cliche.  The plot is rather good so far from what I have seen.
> 
> Obviously there are some cliches but the most to fit doesn't seem to me to be.
> 
> If you consider elves and dwarves to be cliche then it is (though the elves in this are at least mildly unique, the dwarves are rather typical IMO).


Plot of "evil monsters over there, unite dwarfs, elves, and humans to overcome them" is pretty generic. The uniqueness stems from social/ethnic tensions in the city elves (and humans) and dwarven commoners (and dwarven...not commoners). The mage and templar relationship was interesting as well. More probably could have been done to highlight these things, though.

Game kinda takes away the ability to roleplay, though. I mean, you probably wouldn't let half of the party members join you and you also probably wouldn't kill ten wolves to get their pelts for 50 silvers while there's a huge fucking dragon to hunt down.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 18, 2009)

Sequel
*Spoiler*: __ 



To be honest, I don't really want to keep up with my same character in a new game.  I mean, I liked my character enough, but there aren't that many creatures powerful enough to be threatening that we know of.

Other than powerful Pride demons and whatever is in the Black City, an archdemon is basically the strongest thing in Dragon Age lore.  What's left for my level 20 character?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 18, 2009)

Hexa said:


> Sequel
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They will make something stronger than the Archdemon


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sequel_ 




A sequel could (hypothetically) delve into the religious story of heaven being corrupted by mages.

Basically going there to stop any future blights.  There easily could be things living there that make archdemons look like jokes.

And to get there you'd need to visit powerful mages the highest parts of the church, etc.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sequel_ 



I agree that if the character remains at a high-level, you'll most likely be taking on "higher powers" and legendary creatures. I would also expect deeper ability tree specializations. Even then, the levels of enemies will probably still scale with the player. That's fine. Your character gets stronger, but is in essence still a mortal that can be taken down by swords, arrows, and fireballs.

And searching for Morrigan. I'm looking forward to it already.

Actually... upon searching for the original article on Gamespot and finding nothing... I think that's fake now.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't that image a fake?  Regardless, I'm pretty sure they're doing a sequel, and covering Orlais makes sense.  Tevinter is a bit cooler IMO, though.

Also something involving the Old-God-in-a-person plot seems like it screams sequel.  So it'll probably be something along that line.

Also, since this one is named Dragon Age: Origins, wouldn't that mean there won't be such a broad Origin choice in the sequel?  Unless it's Dragon Age: More Origins


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 18, 2009)

FFLN said:


> *Spoiler*: _sequel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hexa said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _sequel_ 



Yes that image was fake, but I can see them doing a search for Morrigan if you made that option in the first one.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

I only want sequel if Alistair returns..  but heck... Bioware told us to check the DA: O website tomorrow.. so we'll see.


----------



## Roy (Nov 19, 2009)

I was gonna do the Orzammar quest, but I got caught up with all the side quests that it has so I'm doing those now. xD


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I only want sequel if Alistair returns..  but heck... Bioware told us to check the DA: O website tomorrow.. so we'll see.



Where did they say that? What's it in regard to?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Where did they say that? What's it in regard to?



They twitter it.  Twitter is awesome for this kind of stuff. 





> If I was a fan of Dragon Age: Origins, I'd be keeping my eyes on the Dragon Age website tomorrow. Just saying. - Evil Chris


----------



## Draffut (Nov 19, 2009)

I am so mad i missed that Ageless Sword in Orzimmar, I am about to restart.  But then that's like 35 hours down the drain.

I might try a game with just an AW and my Dog on casual...


----------



## Roy (Nov 19, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I am so mad i missed that Ageless Sword in Orzimmar, I am about to restart.  But then that's like 35 hours down the drain.
> 
> I might try a game with just an AW and my Dog on casual...



Whats this sword you're talking about? It sounds fancy.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2009)

Whoever started spreading that sequel rumour needs to have his balls stapled to a tree in the winter..




Goddamnit..I got so excited!!!


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I am so mad i missed that Ageless Sword in Orzimmar, I am about to restart.  But then that's like 35 hours down the drain.
> 
> I might try a game with just an AW and my Dog on casual...



I agree with Roy. What sword are you talking about?

@The Boss; Oh, okay. Not subscribed to them. I did see the thread on the Bioware boards with the same info though.


----------



## Roy (Nov 19, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Whoever started spreading that sequel rumour needs to have his balls stapled to a tree in the winter..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it is called Dragon Age: *Origins* theres always hope for a squeal. Unless Bioware already said they would not make one...


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2009)

Roy said:


> Well it is called Dragon Age: *Origins* theres always hope for a squeal. Unless Bioware already said they would not make one...



It's not BioWare,but EA that I am afraid of.

They have been destroying any company that doesn't net them at least 2 million copy sold per game.

If this game sells poorly,that's it for BioWare,Dragon Age sequel notwithstanding.

They will be let to release Mass Effect 2 and then that is it.

They will close  the studio and then cannibalize some of the team into their own internal studios..

It is a fate worse than death for my beloved RPG studio!!!



It all depends on the sales really..


----------



## Roy (Nov 19, 2009)

I doubt EA is that stupid. Close down a studio cause one of their games might sell bad. If anything, after IW, Bioware is the next big studio.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 19, 2009)

Roy said:


> Whats this sword you're talking about? It sounds fancy.



There is a legendary 2-hand sword in the Orzimmar throne room.  To access it you have to do a panel puzzle.  Setting your team to "hold position" and stepping on 3 different panels throughout the area at once, then with the 4th charecter you use the throne, which spawns a dragon. (A weak one, like the Werewolf one) who drops the sword.

You have to do this before you put a new king on the throne, afterwords it is inaccessible.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2009)

Roy said:


> I doubt EA is that stupid. Close down a studio cause one of their games might sell bad. If anything, after IW, Bioware is the next big studio.



They would still let them release Mass Effect 2,but that is it.

EA is deadly serious regarding closing down studios that can't sell 2 million copies titles..


I wonder how much money Dragon Age has made so far..


----------



## Roy (Nov 19, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> There is a legendary 2-hand sword in the Orzimmar throne room.  To access it you have to do a panel puzzle.  Setting your team to "hold position" and stepping on 3 different panels throughout the area at once, then with the 4th charecter you use the throne, which spawns a dragon. (A weak one, like the Werewolf one) who drops the sword.
> 
> You have to do this before you put a new king on the throne, afterwords it is inaccessible.


Google is  my friend . I just got it now, but two handed, I don't use two handed swords. >_>


Ciupy said:


> They would still let them release Mass Effect 2,but that is it.
> 
> EA is deadly serious regarding closing down studios that can't sell 2 million copies titles..
> 
> ...


ME2 will sell really big, so that will let EA keep the studio open. And besides, Bioware would probably get bought buy a different company if EA decided to let them go.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 19, 2009)

Roy said:


> Google is  my friend . I just got it now, but two handed, I don't use two handed swords. >_>



I wanted it to give to Sten, it's one of the 3 good 2 handers in the game.  The others being the Starmetal one, and one that you have to buy for 150g (Which I dont have since I just spent like 130g on a staff for Wynne).


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> There is a legendary 2-hand sword in the Orzimmar throne room.  To access it you have to do a panel puzzle.  Setting your team to "hold position" and stepping on 3 different panels throughout the area at once, then with the 4th charecter you use the throne, which spawns a dragon. (A weak one, like the Werewolf one) who drops the sword.
> 
> You have to do this before you put a new king on the throne, afterwords it is inaccessible.



Did not know about that one... I'll have to pick it up this time around.



> I wanted it to give to Sten, it's one of the 3 good 2 handers in the game. The others being the Starmetal one, and one that you have to buy for 150g (Which I dont have since I just spent like 130g on a staff for Wynne).



You can always try to get The Summersword.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 19, 2009)

FFLN said:


> You can always try to get The Summersword.



Ya, she kicked my ass, then the game bugged.

I am pissed at that entire situation.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Ya, she kicked my ass, then the game bugged.
> 
> I am pissed at that entire situation.



Didn't you read my suggestion about that? Save outside of the cell and then just reload the game and enter again. That's helped others that have had the same bug.

Or did you already do that and it worked?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

Does anyone else get double convo bugs?

I've had two fights where I defeated everyone and talked to the remaining foe, just to have the same convo as before.


----------



## Roy (Nov 19, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Does anyone else get double convo bugs?
> 
> I've had two fights where I defeated everyone and talked to the remaining foe, just to have the same convo as before.



Happened to me when I was in the Fade rescuing my team.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

At least enemies aren't summoned code-wise through the conversation.
I would have died horribly D:


----------



## The World (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone know is any new DLC expansions are coming out soon to expand the story like Fallout 3?


----------



## Roy (Nov 19, 2009)

I didn't mind much, I just skipped through the convo when it happened.


So, I tried everything, but it looks like you cant do much with Morrigan after having sex with her, so I put my attention to Liliana. And now Morrigan and I are friends and I guess I'm gonna marry Liliana or something. At least I got the achievements for both of them already. Are there other girls you might be able to sleep with? Not counting the hookers of course.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 19, 2009)

who the fuck spends 130g on some withered old bag?


----------



## The World (Nov 19, 2009)

You get to marry Leilana or Morrigan what? I thought it was just sex?


----------



## Roy (Nov 19, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> You get to marry Leilana or Morrigan what? I thought it was just sex?



Well thats what Liliana was chattering about so I guess. With Morrigan you just have sex for a little while, but then she gets feelings for you so she tells you to break it off. I did that, then I had sex with Leiliana.


----------



## Roy (Nov 19, 2009)

All this talk about DA sex, I should be focused on getting some real pussy.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2009)

Roy said:


> All this talk about DA sex, I should be focused on getting some real pussy.



A cat is fine too..


















What?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

In before sexationship mod that allows you to freely adjust how much your party members like you.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Anyone know is any new DLC expansions are coming out soon to expand the story like Fallout 3?



Maybe... check the Dragon Age site later today for an announcement.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Maybe... check the Dragon Age site later today for an announcement.



Yeah..they did say they were going to announce something big.


But heck,from what we know,they could be announcing the amazing Dragon Age tabletop RPG,or the next great,new and exciting 30 minutes DLC content..







Yeah..still pissed about Warden's Keep..


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

They already have a pen and paper dragon age rpg, why make a tabletop one


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2009)

Zaru said:


> They already have a pen and paper dragon age rpg, why make a tabletop one



Money?

More money?

Not enough crack?

So even more money?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm surprised the 30 page manual to the game isn't a 10$ DLC


----------



## Roy (Nov 19, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah..they did say they were going to announce something big.
> 
> 
> But heck,from what we know,they could be announcing the amazing Dragon Age tabletop RPG,or the next great,new and exciting 30 minutes DLC content..
> ...


Not worth it?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2009)

Roy said:


> Not worth it?



30 minutes of gameplay,a suit of armor that scales with you depending on what level you did the quest and also two new Taint abilities that I never used because they drained life like fuck..


----------



## Roy (Nov 19, 2009)

Man, thats weak. D:


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 19, 2009)

that armor is fucking awesome though!

its the Armor the dude from the Sacred Ashes clip was wearing; The Warden Commander Armor.


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2009)

i found the ultimate sacrifice route somehow better then ending up traveling with leliana xD

---
wait to commander armor scales up as you level? 

i always wear the dragon blood armor, didn't know that the warden armor scales 

and what is this 2hander in ozimmar? 

i'll have to play through the game again for that one


----------



## Draffut (Nov 19, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Didn't you read my suggestion about that? Save outside of the cell and then just reload the game and enter again. That's helped others that have had the same bug.
> 
> Or did you already do that and it worked?



No, I was so frustrated about it, and the excessive number of bugs, that I havn't turned the game on since it happened

And I didn't save after the bug happened, so I have yo fight back through the rescue again.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 19, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> 30 minutes of gameplay,a suit of armor that scales with you depending on what level you did the quest and also two new Taint abilities that I never used because they drained life like fuck..



And the Starmetal sword.



Muk said:


> i found the ultimate sacrifice route somehow better then ending up traveling with leliana xD
> 
> ---
> wait to commander armor scales up as you level?
> ...



The Commander Armor scales depending on how late in the game you get it.  Once you get it, it's stats are set in stone. (Unless you vendor upgrade it, like most gear.)


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2009)

what do you mean vendor upgrade?

i never saw an upgrade option in vendors


----------



## Stalin (Nov 19, 2009)

Is the storyline generic?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> It's not BioWare,but EA that I am afraid of.
> 
> They have been destroying any company that doesn't net them at least 2 million copy sold per game.
> 
> ...


This post scares me.. ..  I guess I now know why my buddy hates EA so much. 





Ciupy said:


> 30 minutes of gameplay,a suit of armor that scales with you depending on what level you did the quest and also two new Taint abilities that I never used because they drained life like fuck..


Good thing I didn't DL it for $10. I'm waiting for a price drop... hopefully.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

The DLC alone got them one million dollar on the first weekend or something. I doubt dragon age is anything to worry about financially


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

The thought of life without Boiware sucks.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

In before Obsidian makes Dragon Age 2


----------



## Stalin (Nov 19, 2009)

Seriously. I heard the storyline is generic.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

It might well be generic but it will still draw you in better than most other games


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Seriously. I heard the storyline is generic.


It doesn't matter how generic a story is. What matter is how it's written.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Seriously. I heard the storyline is generic.



Where,at the Escapist?

By Yahtzee?


It is not the story,but the way in which it is written and presented.

It makes for one hell of a ride.

If you like RPG's than you shouldn't miss this.

If you don't..I don't see why you are in this thread at all..


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

Mediaval fantasy land with humans, elves and dwarfs gets attacked by a dark evil blah etc., of course we've all been there before but the characters and developments just draw you in. 

It's hard to keep a story interesting for dozens of hours and this game manages it for 40+


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree with Zaru. The way it was written... epic.


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2009)

has anyone tried to use a pure melee team yet? i thought of using shale, dwarf, and dog as my team

but i was also thinking of making sten a ranged fighter 

on the story thing

i redid the human origins again, this time i skipped all the dialogue and guess what it is not as fun as if you actually listen to it

so yes it is generic, its how they present it that makes it awesome


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

I wonder how pure melee works when there's half a dozen archers on high ground against you.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

Run into them an murk their shit. It's not like you can't reach them... :ho


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2009)

use that shield ability that gives you higher anti missile protection  and once in melee switch to your 2hander and use the 2 hander swipe on them, break their line and pwn them

---

but honestly, i'd just switch to a crossbow, and use arrows to pull those archers down into a position with no line of sight, where my other melees are waiting and then bumb rush them 

----

btw has anyone tried to kick morrigan out of the group before you do the last night ritual yet?

wonder what happens if you kick her out of your group


----------



## Draffut (Nov 19, 2009)

Muk said:


> what do you mean vendor upgrade?
> 
> i never saw an upgrade option in vendors



Some vendors can sell your stuff back to you.  the vendor in Wardens Keep always sells stuff at at least tier 6.  The trick is to sell him your gear, then go back and buy it upgraded.

It doesn't work with all gear though, so be careful.  Like the helm with +2 all stats cannot be upgraded.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

*Muk:* Morrigan will probably just leave.


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2009)

i actually ment if there would be some sort of special cut scene if you kick her out before that last night scene


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

Doubt it.. 

I wish this game was longer. Why must all good things come to an end.


----------



## Felix (Nov 19, 2009)

So, I'm against everyone who says Loghain is evil and Bhelen would be bad king 

I got pretty happy when I had the chance to swap Allistar for Loghain. Hell yes


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

Ok.. here is the news we were all waiting for. 



New DLC was just announced.
Return to Ostagar
Priced at 5 dollars, coming before christmas


 I'll still DL it. More dialogue plz... I hope.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

5 bucks eh? I wonder how long that will be.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

It's just a quest... so I would say it's probably as long at the Warden DLC... I think. Less than an hr?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2009)

Well cripes.

I should wait until they release all DLC at once in one less ripoff package.


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2009)

hmm i had to buy warden and shale cause my preorder came with just some stupid extra items instead of those two

but i'll probably will buy the dlc as well

i am a sucker for dlc xD

really wish you could earn the dlc through in game achievements


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

Muk said:


> really wish you could earn the dlc through in game achievements


Fuck that shit. I want Avatar items when we unlock achievements. (Avatar item whore here.) I would like an Alistair next to my Avatar plz. :fapfapfap


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOO DL-ing this shit so Alistair can wear this Outfit..


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2009)

hmm the kings armor

wonder if you can get duncan's longsword


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 So....I'm doing Morrigan's quest and Flemeth destroys me.
What skills are effective against her? 
She's taking barely any damage. I assume I should level up but apparently she scales anyway. Where can I get some good armor which can help? 

Also if you side with Flemeth and take the book i'm guessing you lose Morrigan later or something?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

^
*Spoiler*: _Morrigan _ 



You lose Morrigan no matter what. 




*Muk:* I want Ducan's outfit.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 19, 2009)

Let's see your statistics Missy


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2009)

Chidori Mistress said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you have force field or shield or w/e its called put it on your tank once he's got aggro

what i usually do is, control tank, have him threaten/shale tank mode + threaten/taunt

then wait until dragon attacks tank, force field him and then just let the dps wail down on the dragon

usually she just keeps hitting the tank and eventually she dies, that's how it is suppose to work 

-----

or if you have a lot of potions you can just tank and spank, letting the tank drink all the potions pretty much

it works if you have maxed out herbalism and have like 99 of the potent version

or something like that


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2009)

Muk said:


> has anyone tried to use a pure melee team yet? i thought of using shale, dwarf, and dog as my team
> 
> but i was also thinking of making sten a ranged fighter
> 
> ...



I'm going for a non-mage party in this run. I haven't decided whether I'll take a rogue with me or not though... I don't really want to have to backtrack too much just for loot.

Oh, and yay for more DLC.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Ok.. here is the news we were all waiting for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well..bollocks..


That's King Cailan's armor..


Unfortunetly now we have the SDK and it just doesn't pay to give 5$ for a nice armor..


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2009)

the only reason i would bring a rogue with me would be for the archer tree

as for loot, the chest don't have anything good anyways, it's just extra crap loot that you get to sell xD

so only reason to bring rogues are for archer tree that's my opinion at least xD

gotta have at least 1 ranged character, even if it isn't a mage 

-----
don't xbox and ps3 have it cheaper since you can earn yourself those points through other games or something?

or is that only for windows live?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Well..bollocks..
> 
> 
> That's King Cailan's armor..
> ...



But.. that _nice armor_ is gonna looks so good on Alistair.

Im such a fangirl.


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2009)

didn't allister wear that armor when he became king as well? 

so he can get it before he become king then after the dlc


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

Muk said:


> didn't allister wear that armor when he became king as well?
> 
> so he can get it before he become king then after the dlc



Exactori. pek

I just had a covo with my buddy yesterday about Alistair wearing his King outfit in game.  Bioware fucking delivers.  

Heavy Armor looks like shit on the chicks.. so Alistair gets all the good armor when I play.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 19, 2009)

I ran through the DLC in like 20 min in Wardens Keep. Kinda Wack



Hexa said:


> You could play a different origin.  You'll get much more background on certain characters that way.
> 
> Like, you have no idea who Arl Howe is unless you play the Human noble story.  Or you only have a very vague idea about Bhelen, Endrin Aeducan, and Harrowmont unless you play a Dwarf Noble.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Or you play city Elf


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. 

My stats aren't online yet i've just signed on.

I'll probably play this game again later after MW2 because once I play DR, I forget about anything else.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 19, 2009)

20 minute DLC's are all well and good...but what I'm waiting for are some of the mod masters out there who are truly gonna make the tool set sing.

oh yeah, and I still haven't even completed one major quest yet


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 19, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> 20 minute DLC's are all well and good...but what I'm waiting for are some of the mod masters out there who are truly gonna make the tool set sing.
> 
> oh yeah, and I still haven't even completed one major quest yet



I should have gotten this game for PC

My laptop can run it but it will overheat.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 19, 2009)

i run it on a laptop and it works perfectly...all you gotta do is tweak the graphics to smooth out performance.

I have it on the highest resolution but medium detail so that there is no lag in play.


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2009)

has anyone tried to play a double agent for the dwarf main quest yet?

i put 4 points in coecion and now am trying to play both sides against each other, it seems a lot of fun


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2009)

The Boss said:


> But.. that _nice armor_ is gonna looks so good on Alistair.
> 
> Im such a fangirl.



Fangirl? Have you posted in any of the "Getting over Alistair" threads on the DA Boards? You're not a true fangirl until you have.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Exactori. pek
> 
> I just had a covo with my buddy yesterday about Alistair wearing his King outfit in game.  Bioware fucking delivers.
> 
> Heavy Armor looks like shit on the chicks.. so Alistair gets all the good armor when I play.



Have you even considered Romancing Zevran?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Fangirl? Have you posted in any of the "Getting over Alistair" threads on the DA Boards? You're not a true fangirl until you have.



I dun need to post on the DA board to be a true fangirl. I worship him in other ways... trust me.  ...  I cant get over Alistair. He's just too much goodies. :fapfapfap


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Have you even considered Romancing Zevran?



I romanced him once only to get the achievement... He's to gay for me.  

Alistair FTW. pek


----------



## Tokkan (Nov 19, 2009)

Muk said:


> has anyone tried to play a double agent for the dwarf main quest yet?
> 
> i put 4 points in coecion and now am trying to play both sides against each other, it seems a lot of fun



Don't do that, it's bugged and if you do both you can't continue.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 19, 2009)

Elves have more fun.


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah i noticed that ... can't do both tier 1 quests in dwarf town

i had to reload to an earlier place where i haven't done both sides yet

btw did you know if you take the dog with you, he finds cake in diamond town 

he gave me cake


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I dun need to post on the DA board to be a true fangirl. I worship him in other ways... trust me.  ...  I cant get over Alistair. He's just too much goodies. :fapfapfap



You're missing out on squeeing with your fellow fangirls over there then... since this thread mainly has fanboys. Although the threads seem like they'd be fun to read, I haven't romanced Alistair with a female character yet, so I want to experience it first before reading about it. Oh, and for me, Alistair's first time is going to be with a dwarf... and he's gonna like it.

Oh, that reminds me... I should check out the extra stuff that came with the Collector's Edition. I heard that there's an Alistair sex scene in there that was cut out from the main game...



> btw did you know if you take the dog with you, he finds cake in diamond town
> 
> he gave me cake



He gave me cake while we were walking on the road. I wonder if his "gifts" actually lower a companion's opinion of you...?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Elves have more fun.


Yeah if you like being dumped by Alistair after you King him. 



FFLN said:


> You're missing out on squeeing with your fellow fangirls over there then... since this thread mainly has fanboys. Although the threads seem like they'd be fun to read, I haven't romanced Alistair with a female character yet, so I want to experience it first before reading about it. Oh, and for me, Alistair's first time is going to be with a dwarf... and he's gonna like it.:LOS
> 
> Oh, that reminds me... I should check out the extra stuff that came with the Collector's Edition. I heard that there's an Alistair sex scene in there that was cut out from the main game...


Oh trust me.. I am not missing much. I have a RL buddy who is all over Alistair's D-stick as much as I am.  ....  The love for this Alistair is strooooong. 

_ACTUALLY _I was wondering, it is possible for the dwarf to romance Alistair? I didn't think he was into.. that sort of "_stuff_."  But then again if Morrigan can... why not Alistair right?  

Dun temp me with that lie..  I wish we get more Alistair.. I want moar! Oh Alistair is gonna look _sooo goooood_ in King Calin's outfit once I get it.. so I get run about with him in his king outfit... Tehehehehehehehheehee!!  My heart flutters for Alistair!  



Oh *give the cake to Sten*... he approves +6 or something...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 19, 2009)

> Yeah if you like being dumped by Alistair after you King him.



 I thought we had something special obviously not


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I thought we had something special obviously not


We? wut?  I was just telling you the truth. My first play through he dump me.. So saaaad.


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2009)

wow so he dumps elfs? what an ass

i still haven't romanced him yet

wonder what he does to humans


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 19, 2009)

The Boss said:


> We? wut?  I was just telling you the truth. My first play through he dump me.. So saaaad.



Oh well I didn't like his stupid hair anyways


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Yeah if you like being dumped by Alistair after you King him.
> 
> 
> Oh trust me.. I am not missing much. I have a RL buddy who is all over Alistair's D-stick as much as I am.  ....  The love for this Alistair is strooooong.
> ...



My first female character was a dwarf. they were so cute together, but Alister had to get on his knees to kiss her


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2009)

Also i hardened Alister's personality and with my high persuade i convinced him to do what he wanted for once, so he didn't dump me my character

he still died thogh...


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

Muk said:


> wow so he dumps elfs? what an ass
> 
> i still haven't romanced him yet
> 
> wonder what he does to humans :LOS


No.. he only dumps you because as king he will have to marry a noble. The conversation was quite sad actually.. he didn't want to break up, but as a king he has a duty to produce an heir... so ... ...  shit was harsh..  I loved him so much too..  ....  



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Oh well I didn't like his stupid hair anyways :-(


His hair is cute.  



Zen-aku said:


> My first female character was a dwarf. they were so cute together, but Alister had to get on his knees to kiss her :lmao


 for serious?  That's kinda cute..  but.. kinda disturbing..


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Also i hardened Alister's personality and with my high persuade i convinced him to do what he wanted for once, so he didn't dump me my character
> 
> he still died thogh...



Were you elf or human? It's easier if you are human. For elf you have to set a large amount of number for your cunning or something like that to persuade him.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 19, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Dun temp me with that lie..  I wish we get more Alistair.. I want moar! Oh Alistair is gonna look _sooo goooood_ in King Calin's outfit once I get it.. so I get run about with him in his king outfit... Tehehehehehehehheehee!!  My heart flutters for Alistair!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh *give the cake to Sten*... he approves +6 or something...



That's no lie. There is an Alistair sex scene on that bonus DVD. Check it out if you can.

I will have to try that... I thought he was only into "crumbly pastry stuff", but I guess he likes dog slobber too.XD


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 19, 2009)

> My first female character was a dwarf. they were so cute together, but Alister had to get on his knees to kiss her



LMAO 


Aww I would never choose to be a dwarf


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

FFLN said:


> That's no lie. There is an Alistair sex scene on that bonus DVD. Check it out if you can.
> 
> I will have to try that... I thought he was only into "crumbly pastry stuff", but I guess he likes dog slobber too.XD



Wait.. you serious.. damn.. I hope my CE gets here soon.. :fapfapfap


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> Aww I would never choose to be a dwarf



I agree.. dwarf are.... hmm... do not want.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2009)

The Boss said:


> for serious?  That's kinda cute..  but.. kinda disturbing..


Trust me it was cute, he even, asks if you think hes too tall



The Boss said:


> Were you elf or human? It's easier if you are human. For elf you have to set a large amount of number for your cunning or something like that to persuade him.


like i said my first female Character was a dwarf,it was a persuade check



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> Aww I would never choose to be a dwarf





The Boss said:


> I agree.. dwarf are.... hmm... do not want.



Dwarves are awesome , and their women are


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Trust me it was cute, he even, asks if you think hes too tall
> 
> like i said my first female Character was a dwarf,it was a persuade check


Oh I seee.. but were you noble? So he wont even marry a Dwarf? 



> Dwarves are awesome , and their women are


Wait.. wut?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Oh I seee.. but were you noble? So he wont even marry a Dwarf?
> 
> 
> Wait.. wut?



I was noble but i was technically a surface dwarf, ad that with the fact he died i don't know

The dwarves are awesome, and both origins are better then the Elf origins


----------



## Nakor (Nov 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _near the end of the game_ 



I seriously can't get past the first fight in fort drake at the end. 2 emissarys keep killing me every time, it's ridiculous. Even if i go try to kill them first they cast that prison spell on me then spam shit and I die in like 2 seconds or the alpha with a bow kills me in one hit(took off 138 health on one arrow). I've been trying to beat it for like 30 minutes now. I think there is also a spell they can cast on me that doesn't allow me to use health potions cause there's been moments where i'm trying to take one and the game just isnt' letting me. 

up until this i was hardly having any trouble at all.

edit: just got past this part right after I posted this. Now I'm fighting the archdemon. died twice so far fighting it. Morrigan dies almost right away when the battle starts, its kind of annoying.


----------



## Roy (Nov 19, 2009)

Can you sex it up with Shayle? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I also had to kill Zetheren cause a buddy assasin came to find him or something. Sucks..I chose my dialog in that one poorly.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 19, 2009)

City Elf Origin > Dwarfs Origins > Magi > Human Origin > Danish Elf Origin


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I was noble but i was technically a surface dwarf, ad that with the fact he died i don't know
> 
> The dwarves are awesome, and both origins are better then the Elf origins


.. oh ..  so he must have gotten engage to you but you didn't do Morrigan's offer, so therefor he would die for you. ;_; Alistair is awesome like that. pek _HONESTLY_... Alistair.. pek


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> Dwarf Noble > City Elf Origin > Human Origin >Dwarf Commoner  > Magi >  Danish Elf Origin



Fixed for you



The Boss said:


> .. oh ..  so he must have gotten engage to you but you didn't do Morrigan's offer, so therefor he would die for you. ;_; Alistair is awesome like that. pek _HONESTLY_... Alistair.. pek



He is probably the best Wing man  Bioware has ever given us

though i still like Garrus better


----------



## Nakor (Nov 19, 2009)

Just beat the game


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Even though I was in a relationship with leliana she still left me at the end to do chantry bullshit. i assume this happened since I wasn't able to complete her quest. Talked to zevran at the end and came out of the convo with him traveling with me but at the end dialogue boxes it just said we all split up..

the ending certainly opens things up for a sequel. Especially since I selected the option where morrigan and I make a baby at the end that the archdemon gets transferred into. this seems to set things up for a sequel as well. hopefully bioware will continue to release DLCs to this and to eventually have a sequel for it. they created a pretty vast world that needs explored.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

^ Not sure of I want Dragon Age sequel.. but I am up for another Dragon Age game with different characters. 



Zen-aku said:


> He is probably the best Wing man  Bioware has ever given us
> 
> though i still like Garrus better


Garrus is pretty awesome..  But I prefer Alenko.  

but in the end.. Alistair > All

Im excited to see what Bioware gives us in ME2.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2009)

The Boss said:


> ^ Not sure of I want Dragon Age sequel.. but I am up for another Dragon Age game with different characters.


 id like a game that take place in orisla [SP?] or is about the first blight





> Garrus is pretty awesome..  But I prefer Alenko.



Kaiden? that Lame Carth EXPY?

ive played that game  like 20 times and he still has like no character to me


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> id like a game that take place in orisla [SP?] or is about the first blight


Exactly... Cuz if it's a sequel.. I just can't see how it will work... Dragon Age: The search for Morrigan? Why would you search for her anyways? Only people who wants to search for her is the ones who bone her.... am I right? or Am I right?  



> Kaiden? that Lame Carth EXPY?
> 
> ive played that game  like 20 times and he still has like no character to me


Kaiden is nothing compare to Alsiatir that's for sure.. but Kaiden is actually a very sweet guy. Bioware makes sweet guys that captures and makes my heart flutter.  <3


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Exactly... Cuz if it's a sequel.. I just can't see how it will work... Dragon Age: The search for Morrigan? Why would you search for her anyways? Only people who wants to search for her is the ones who bone her.... am I right? or Am I right?


 in the  cruel world of thedas she was the only one who understood me. I love her as much as you love Alister 




> Kaiden is nothing compare to Alsiatir that's for sure.. but Kaiden is actually a very sweet guy. Bioware makes sweet guys that captures and makes my heart flutter.  <3


 i guess that's cool if your a girl, but if your a guy you want a wing man with some balls, hence why Garrus is my boy [hell liara had more balls then kaiden]


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> in the  cruel world of thedas she was the only one who understood me. I love her as much as you love Alister


Well then...  Are we talking about Morrigan here? He is a bitch.. but a bitch with class.. I liek her too... just not like how you like her. 



> i guess that's cool if your a girl, but if your a guy you want a wing man with some balls, hence why Garrus is my boy [hell liara had more balls then kaiden


Garrus is a fucking G.  If we could romance him I probably would..  No but srsly... Kaiden. I do agree he needs more balls..  But he's cute that way. IDK.. I like to wear the pants in the relationship... so... _yoooou knoooooow_....


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Well then...  Are we talking about Morrigan here? He is a bitch.. but a bitch with class.. I liek her too... just not like how you like her.


 Her bitchiness was just a shell, she used to protect her self, 



> Garrus is a fucking G.  If we could romance him I probably would..  No but srsly... Kaiden. I do agree he needs more balls..  But he's cute that way. IDK.. I like to wear the pants in the relationship... so... _yoooou knoooooow_....


 in my mind, my Fem.Shep is in love with Garrus she just wont say it cause of the species difference...Yeah that's right i Meta Game


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Her bitchiness was just a shell, she used to protect her self,


_Doubt it. _She's only out for herself.. she clearly showed that you when she leaves the party at the end of the game. I know.. Imma chick.  .. 


> In my mind, my Fem.Shep is in love with Garrus she just wont say it cause of the species difference...Yeah that's right i Meta Game


l o l . . . .  

My male shep was in love with Wrex.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2009)

The Boss said:


> _Doubt it. _She's only out for herself.. she clearly showed that you when she leaves the party at the end of the game. I know.. Imma chick.  ..


uh uhh the ring she gives you shows shes missing you and sorry she left in the epilogue 



> l o l . . . .
> 
> My male shep was in love with Wrex.


 There is ONLY ShepXLiara


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 20, 2009)

So does anyone know if you can only use the codes for the items from pre-ordering the game once, or can you use it every time you start a new character?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> Man, I like Dwarf noble: "_Gorim, these women offend me_." "_Gorim, kill that man_." "_Gorim, tell her she may leave my presence_."
> 
> 
> if only it weren't a filthy dwarf origin i'd stick with it, but alas...



What do you have against the dwarfs


----------



## Muk (Nov 20, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> So does anyone know if you can only use the codes for the items from pre-ordering the game once, or can you use it every time you start a new character?



as long as you are logged in and have the dlc checked, it should start up


----------



## Zaru (Nov 20, 2009)

The bad side of that is, if you have no internet connection or the service fails, you apparently can't start/load anything with DLC in it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 20, 2009)

lol console gamers :rofl


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> lol console gamers :rofl



I hate playign with a key board


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 20, 2009)

Zaru said:


> The bad side of that is, if you have no internet connection or the service fails, you apparently can't start/load anything with DLC in it.



ah shit. I'm moving next week, and I figure I won't have internet access for awhile = no Dragon Age fo' me


----------



## FFLN (Nov 20, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ah shit. I'm moving next week, and I figure I won't have internet access for awhile = no Dragon Age fo' me



Just start a game that uses no DLC.


----------



## martryn (Nov 20, 2009)

> lol console gamers



Shitty laptop.  I either play for the 360 or I don't play at all.  Don't be hating.  Some of us can't afford nice fucking computers since we've got student loans, credit card bills, car payments and insurance, groceries, and house payments that take priority.  I'm trying to convince the wife that a new gaming PC is a better investment than a leather couch, but who am I kidding.


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

You could do so much with a new PC. Couch...I don't even know why they cost so damn much.


----------



## Muk (Nov 20, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I am so mad i missed that Ageless Sword in Orzimmar, I am about to restart.  But then that's like 35 hours down the drain.
> 
> I might try a game with just an AW and my Dog on casual...



ok i am in orzimmar and i don't get it

how do you open the ageless sword?

i am standing on pressure plates, but only the first one does any sound, the others are just there and i am not sure which one to step on 

---------
nvm i found it 

the first one is in front of the throne room, 2, 3 are inside the throne room on the left/west side wall

have the 4th character click the throne itself and it activate the combat.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 20, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> I hate playign with a key board


you can plug in a 360 controller and that problem goes away 


martryn said:


> *I'm trying to convince the wife that a new gaming PC is a better investment than a leather couch, but who am I kidding*.


 
That's what cock slaps are for...


~~~~~


So I was using the dev. console to give myself additional companions (I figure a 6 member party like in Baldur's gate)...Holy shit battle got fucking confusing once the enemies started coming in large numbers.

 I could barely keep track of my team and when they got separated they all died even faster. Looks like I'm gonna have to set the tactics slots up after all, at least for the 2 additional teammates


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

After beating the game do you still get to do some left over side quests that you might have not done? Or is it like Mass Effect that it just rolls credits and thats it.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 20, 2009)

^^
I was able to load my game after I beat it. I started out on a road somewhere. Didn't really explore anything though, just saved it to a new file and quit.



The Boss said:


> ^ Not sure of I want Dragon Age sequel.. but I am up for another Dragon Age game with different characters.



I'll take either, but a new game with different characters from a different country(like Orlais) would be ideal.


----------



## martryn (Nov 20, 2009)

I agree with the idea of a second game.  I think there is enough background to support a game taking place outside of Ferelden, and enough intrigue to have a plot that doesn't revolve around darkspawn.


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _about slaying the arch demon_ 



I got Morrigans proposal about the baby or whatever. Not sure what I should do though. What did you guys do? And what happened afterwards?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 20, 2009)

Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: _about slaying the arch demon_
> 
> 
> 
> I got Morrigans proposal about the baby or whatever. Not sure what I should do though. What did you guys do? And what happened afterwards?



Do eeet!!!


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

But I wanna know what happens.


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

fakk I ended up doing it.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 20, 2009)

Roy said:


> But I wanna know what happens.



You live,that's what fukken happens..


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, I knew that much. But after the whole shebang, thats what I wanted to know.... oh well


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 20, 2009)

Roy said:


> Yeah, I knew that much. But after the whole shebang, thats what I wanted to know.... oh well



It is not as simple as that..


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> uh uhh the ring she gives you shows shes missing you and sorry she left in the epilogue
> 
> There is ONLY ShepXLiara


 That ring makes your fanboyism cry out for love.  :ho

Male ShepxWrex. I saw that look Wrex gave male shep when I was playing. Bromance for sure.  



RAGING BONER said:


> lol console gamers :rofl


How nice of you.


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

Finding Sandal in the fort was the most random thing.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 20, 2009)

Enchantment! 

He's the maker.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

Well... I suppose that would make sense since he's the only one who can enchant weapons...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 20, 2009)

Is there any point in doing that anyway

I mean the only enchantable weapon I found was some fucking cheese knife


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

Then you must be looking in wrong places. It's definitely worth it since it makes your weapon glow. It looks hot.  Lurk moar.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder

what woudl alistair be if you could romance him as a guy


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I wonder
> 
> what woudl alistair be if you could romance him as a guy



WHAT? I DUN EVEN. 


No.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 20, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Is there any point in doing that anyway
> 
> I mean the only enchantable weapon I found was some fucking cheese knife



All the best weapons in the game have like 2 enchanting slots, and some have 3.

So definitely.



Vegitto-kun said:


> I wonder
> 
> what woudl alistair be if you could romance him as a guy



Zevren?

Anyhow, I switched it to casual, rapestomped that chick who jumped me with the Summer Blade, then put it back up.  Time to continue the game!


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

Just beat the game. "however" the fuck? The ending left me hanging. unless I accidentally skipped a part. xD


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

Roy said:


> Just beat the game. "however" the fuck? The ending left me hanging. unless I accidentally skipped a part. xD




*Spoiler*: __ 



did you king Alistair? Or did you fuck  your game  and chose Loghain?


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

I chose the former.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

Explain why plox.


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well I didn't want to queen that one chick. So I chose Alistair and I also let him kill Loghain


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

Excellent.  I approve. I did the same thing too.. but we all know how that ended.


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

How? Mine ended pretty cool, chick gets dads blood splattered over her. I lol'd.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

lol That was brutal. Bitch had it coming. 

Im talkign abotu my ending... Alistair broke up with me.  BUT FEAR NOT! I married him in my 2nd play through.. pek


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

Lol. He did? What did he tell you?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

Roy said:


> Lol. He did? What did he tell you?



A king can't marry a Dalish Elf...  Needs to be Noble blood because as King he has a duty to produce an heir.  It sucks so much after he broke up with me.


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

.....
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

DUDE! THAT IS NOT FUNNY!  


Shit was depressing..  ..


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

Were you loyal to him or did you try to get the other achievement for sleeping with the elf dude? I wanted to marry Morrigan.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

Roy said:


> Were you loyal to him or did you try to get the other achievement for sleeping with the elf dude? I wanted to marry Morrigan.



_DUDE._. I was loyal til the end..  It's sad cuz when Alistair breaks up with you, and if you mate with him, they give you an option tosay, "So we had sex, and now you leave."  He gets so sad when you say this to him.. baaaaaaaawww!!!

I fucked Zeveran on my 2nd run for achievement... then reload my game lol... He's to gay for me. 

Morrigan is awesome.. bitch with class.


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

Lol. Thats what I do with the convos that include the people you're into. I save just before, in case I fuck up part of the convo and I could always go and try again, or too see what she says with any of the responses.

Yeah, way better than Liliana. She doesn't want to commit though. I had a nice ending though, since she gave me her ring or something, there was like a bond between us or some shit. She also did call me "My love" before we left on the whole mission to kill the arch demon.

Now I'm thinking of playing a girl so I can get the sex achievements for the guys. Is sleeping with guys easier? I would think it is.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

lol.. Morrigan. 

Actually, Alistair is the hardest one to mate with. You have to get his heart bar all the way to the white area.  He's a virgin.. and he is shy... it's _soooo_ cute..


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

That sounds like a lot of work. 

Sten is way manlier.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

It was a lot of work...  Now you understand why it sucked so bad to have him break up with me in the end. I worked so hard for his D-stick and then it was taken away from me. I was devastated.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 20, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Is there any point in doing that anyway
> 
> I mean the only enchantable weapon I found was some fucking cheese knife


The amount of runes you can place is based on material type.  Tier 7 accepts three runes.  Tier 3 accepts 1.

Putting in runes is a great idea.  You can get your weapon to give like +28 damage against darkspawn for instance with them.  They're quite  in general. Or useful.

Like, you can put your physical resist +65 with a Hale rune set.   Especially for dual wielders, they're awesome since you can put in six runes.


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

The Boss said:


> It was a lot of work...  Now you understand why it sucked so bad to have him break up with me in the end. I worked so hard for his D-stick and then it was taken away from me. I was devastated.


Thats still an epic way to get dumped though. You're at the end of the game, then BAM! Get lost biotch


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

Roy said:


> Thats still an epic way to get dumped though. You're at the end of the game, then BAM! Get lost biotch



He was _soooooo _sad when he broke up with me. 
It made me even sadder!!


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 20, 2009)

Roy said:


> Thats still an epic way to get dumped though. You're at the end of the game, then BAM! Get lost biotch






That is what you get for not playing your own species!


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

Did you become queen on your second play through?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> That is what you get for not playing your own species!


You guys are horrible.  



Roy said:


> Did you become queen on your second play through?


Yeah.. but it came with a price. Alistair has to sleep with Morrigan. Bitch wanted my D-stick.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 20, 2009)

Fucking Alistair, talks casual while on fire


----------



## Felix (Nov 20, 2009)

I killed Allistar in favor of getting Loghain into the Gray Wardens 

Shitstorm incoming


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2009)

The Boss said:


> WHAT? I DUN EVEN.
> 
> 
> No.



I can see him all oggling guy arse

DUNCAN ASS 

wtf is up with morrigan I killed flemeth, I got 100 on my bar and the, the bitch is all LOL LOVE MAKES ME WEAK

and now she refuses to check my tent out


----------



## Hentai (Nov 20, 2009)

I find it funny how that Allastir is all on my Ass because i killed this boys mother with blood magic instead of killing the boy...lol retard


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

My favorite Alistair conversation. 

[YOUTUBE]4WjX1m4sxTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 20, 2009)

Hentai said:


> I find it funny how that Allastir is all on my Ass because i killed this boys mother with blood magic instead of killing the boy...lol retard



 true questers go the long route and go AAAALLLL the way to the goddamn mage tower, save the mages, save your friends from the fade, find some lyrium then come back, pretend only a day has passed and THEN go look for the Urn...

you sir are just a weekend RPGer, you took the easy way out and you should be shunned and scorned by your more noble party members


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> true questers go the long route and go AAAALLLL the way to the goddamn mage tower, save the mages, save your friends from the fade, find some lyrium then come back, pretend only a day has passed and THEN go look for the Urn...
> 
> you sir are just a weekend RPGer, you took the easy way out and you should be shunned and scorned by your more noble party members



Speaking of that.. I actually did the Mage quest before I did Redcliff...  soooo... I had it easier. _BUT _I still decline Alistair's request and went ahead and killed the mother. Bad move.. -15 from Alistair..


----------



## Felix (Nov 20, 2009)

I did Redcliffe... then had to go to the Mages tower just to get their favor
Then came back to Redcliffe...

AND THE ASHES THEN D:


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 20, 2009)

Whooo looks like I'm done with this thread for a while ;3


----------



## Zaru (Nov 20, 2009)

Why is Ohgren hitting on Wynne, FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Riamu (Nov 20, 2009)

Is this worth getting? I loved Mass Effect


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes. Its as simple as that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2009)

Riamu said:


> Is this worth getting? I loved Mass Effect



........yes


----------



## Muk (Nov 20, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Why is Ohgren hitting on Wynne, FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



wait ohgren is hitting on whynne/ 

so on my official third run through i think i am just going to 'open' up the main quest areas but not complete them and just do side quests

denerim has many side quests, just as the other places have quiet few side quests.

maybe i'll do them age tower afterwards, since i can't go 'exploring' inside the tower 

while it still has abominations in it


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Why is Ohgren hitting on Wynne, FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



Zeveran hits on Wynne too.. he talk's about her breast.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 20, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Zeveran hits on Wynne too.. he talk's about her breast.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

He talks about how big and plum they are.. and how he wants to place his face in-between them.


----------



## Muk (Nov 20, 2009)

The Boss said:


> My favorite Alistair conversation.


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

Where did you guys get Wyne anyways. I don't think I even encountered her.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

You get Wynne after the mage quest.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

Muk said:


> has anyone managed to convince the werwolfs to be your aid instead of the elfs? how do you do it?
> 
> in the first encounter i managed to talk swiftrunner out of attacking me, but the 2nd encounter i am unable to do so.



Just side with the wolves. Agree to sabotage the Elves.


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

Was she that old lady? Cause I killed her and I ended up siding with the templars.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

^ Yep.  Good job there buddy.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Ah nevermind


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 20, 2009)

Geeze, if you take the "evil" route through the game do you end up with any characters?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 20, 2009)

Man, I couldn't marry Alistar's ass off to the Queen fast enough.  Now to get my last char.  



Roy said:


> Where did you guys get Wyne anyways. I don't think I even encountered her.



You first meet her in the Ostagar Camp.

She joins your party when you do the Mage Tower treaty.  Depending on how you complete the tower, you may kill her.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Geeze, if you take the "evil" route through the game do you end up with any characters?



If you take Wynne with you to the Urn quest... and if you decided to pour the vial of blood into the ash... then you have to kill Wynne there too.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 20, 2009)

The Boss said:


> If you take Wynne with you to the Urn quest... and if you decided to pour the vial of blood into the ash... then you have to kill Wynne there too.



Leilana too.

It was Me and Sten vs the girls.  They didn't stand a chance.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 20, 2009)

There needs to be more "convince your party members to be evil" dialogue options.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Nakor (Nov 20, 2009)

Roy said:


> Was she that old lady? Cause I killed her and I ended up siding with the templars.



I did the exact same thing. I had no idea she would have even joined my party.


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 20, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> There needs to be more "convince your party members to be evil" dialogue options.



It would be nice.  It is a pain having to listen to them when I do something that is not very nice.  I had to listen to Allistar complain when I snapped a injured guards neck.  

I am barely out of Ostagar and I am already in the negatives with him, it will be interesting to see if he actually leaves when I get it down to negative 100.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 21, 2009)

YAY, i think the game fucking bugged on me again.  For about the 1,000th time.  This is getting alittle frustrating.  Now this Raelnor person for the Blackstone Irregulars quest doesn't exist.  Fantastic.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> YAY, i think the game fucking bugged on me again.  For about the 1,000th time.  This is getting alittle frustrating.  Now this Raelnor person for the Blackstone Irregulars quest doesn't exist.  Fantastic.



Are you sure? He should be in the market district close to where the entrance gate is.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 21, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Are you sure? He should be in the market district close to where the entrance gate is.



I read that, and have combed the entire market 5 times now, and that particular part about a dozen times.

You haven't encountered any bugs RB? 

I have quest markers permanently on my map, for quests long completed.

Dialog suddenly cutting out (Once during a cut scene just between the queen and Loghain, where I missed a full minute of the Queens monologue, then Loghain was immediately audible again)

dialog being repeated, sometimes with the previous responses, sometimes with the ones for the next line of dialog that was never recited.

an odd thing where every time I talked to a certain NPC, my game would save, and they wouldn't respond.

The dex on daggers glitch. (Which there is no hotfix for on 360 or PS3 yet IIRC)

Many creatures sparkling as if filled with loot, and being unable to loot them

Inability to finish the MC rescue mission, as the ending cut scene does not trigger.

During the Redcliffe night attack, the zombies on the beach can get stuck behind the buildings, and the battle doesn't finish until you go hunt them down.  (has happened 2 out of 5 times to me now)

These are just ones I have encountered and can remember at the moment.  I have been hearing many claims of massive save file corruption and the like (Like 6+ files at once) which would be devastating.

And It doesn't include all the positive ones, like the Sell bug for infinite gold, the blood turn in one for unlimited experience, or the vendor upgrade bugs.

You are extremely lucky if you have not run into any of these.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 21, 2009)

I ran into a bug during one of my quests where I had to kill something to get an item. The enemy stopped attacking me and just stood there. I couldn't attack it at all. So I was never able to finish the quest.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 21, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Can I do any of that with the 360 version?
> 
> Anyhow, I skipped trying to complete that quest, and am doing the Landsmeet.  Question for anyone past that point:
> 
> ...



As far as I know...

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think that's an option.


----------



## Muk (Nov 21, 2009)

you have to put logain on the thrown or the queen on the thrown for him to become a grey warden


----------



## Zaru (Nov 21, 2009)

So I just found a girl sucking the cock of a knight in Arl Howe's Estate


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> So I just found a girl sucking the cock of a knight in Arl Howe's Estate



Realistic details like this are what make this game fun..


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> So I just found a girl sucking the cock of a knight in Arl Howe's Estate



fuuu. how? when? why? did they say anything?

+reps for this


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2009)

can you see her doing said action? And I think I know what you're talking about. I went into a room and there was a guard and a maid. But it looks like I scared them or something cause they were like "what? who are you? we weren't doing anything." And then the knight attacked me.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah that's the room. 

And lol Ser Cauthrien, bitch ain't gonna imprison me. I reloaded and killed her


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2009)

That hoe straight up owned me.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 21, 2009)

She kills people with a few hits so you gotta seperate her from the archers and keep stunning/freezing her. 

Or your team can kill her by constantly using health potions lol (shitty option)


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2009)

What happens after you kill her?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 21, 2009)

You walk outside and go back where the queen waits with the arl, like she never said the whole "He kidnapped me!" thing 

She mentions it's sad that ser cauthrien had to die, that's it.


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2009)

That sucks. I would have liked to see other dialog options open up, but I guess its not worth it.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 21, 2009)

Lol loghain didn't even land a single hit on me. 

The dialogue option "Hah! You lose." wasn't there for no reason


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2009)

Is this your second play through?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 21, 2009)

No the first.


And fuck, shayle just completely bugged out on me. Whenever I talk to her I get teleported to a weird spot in the map. Fuck.


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2009)

So since I beat the game already the game still lets me do my DLC quest that I didn't finish, but I don't know where to go to do Shayles quest. The only place I can go is where I found her and theres nothing there.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 21, 2009)

Doesn't shale want to find some thaig?


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah. I'd think it was in Orzzamar or something, but I cant go anywhere. ><


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 21, 2009)

Got the game in this morning. 

Took some soldiers head clean off with a crit hit during my orgin story. 

And morrigan.. quite the outfit. Not quite what id expect for somebody out meandering around the wilds, but hey.. 


Is there anyplace in-game that you can store your excess gear? So far Rufus (what i named my war hound) has brought me back a pair of pantaloons and a book lol 

I want to hang onto them, since they are gift items, but id rather not have them (or anything else i dont need at the moment, but dont want to sell) clutting up my inventory


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2009)

^Not that I know of. You can buy backpacks which essentially boost up how much weight you can carry.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 21, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Is there anyplace in-game that you can store your excess gear? So far Rufus (what i named my war hound) has brought me back a pair of pantaloons and a book lol
> 
> I want to hang onto them, since they are gift items, but id rather not have them (or anything else i dont need at the moment, but dont want to sell) clutting up my inventory



Yes, but you have to get the Warden's Keep DLC.  After you finish the dungeon, if you leave and come back, the guy who started the quest chain and his brother have set up shop there, and there is a chest you can store your gear in.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 21, 2009)

So i finished the game last night.  Final boss was a pain in the ass, until I figured I could call in my reinforcements to take all the Fireballs in the add phase.  Then he was cake.

Ending was acceptable, I enjoyed the credits that explained what happened to each of the areas and how your actions impacted them later.  (Like the dwarves trying to recreate the anvil)

And I liked the idea of Me, Leilana, Zevran, and Mangey continuing out journies and looking for the party member who leaves near the end.

Oh and best part of the game, after hackign through a couple hundred darkspawn, I enter a room literally covered with corpses, and one man standing in the middle.  I am weary as i go to speak to him:

Him: Enchantment?
Me: ZOMG What are you doing here, there are darkspawn everywhere!
Him: Enchantment!

Good old Sandal, I couldn't stop laughing.  I just regretted that I couldn't bring him to face the Archdemon with me, as he apparently killed a few hundred Darkspawn himself to get there.

Now to start my evil ass mage char.  Quick question for you guys:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know you can get Templars instead of Mages, Werewolves for Elves, Golems for Dwarves (I think), Is there any alternate for Redcliffe?  Can you have the demon give you an undead army or somethin?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 21, 2009)

Enchantment  
That one always gets me

Just finished the game and bedded Leliana in the aftermath. TWICE.

Her: "The maker tells us to share our blessings"
Me: "Oh I'd like to share my blessings "

Lol this game. Epic.
Took me 40 hours as expected


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2009)

finishing it will take me a while since I only play it on the train


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 21, 2009)

Quick question.

I got the shale / stone prisoner goodness from the CE, so im wondering if shale is a equal (or better) replacement for alister as my 2nd tank?

Its me (human warrior), alister, morrigan and Leli'. Im planning to stick to the 2 tanks / 1 mage-healer / 1 rogue formula, but ive heard that shale is seriously bad-ass in regards to fighting.

Also..


*Spoiler*: __ 



ive been spoil'd enough to know what awaits me near the game end, in regards to morrigon giving me the option of saving myself, instead of dying to kill the arch demon, by knocking her up. Or i can convince alister to bang her instead, and i still live. 

My question has a cple parts. 1. Do i need to have alister in my party towards the end, to put him on the throne, or can i keep him in camp and wander around with shale, w/o messing up the throne thing. 2 : If im the one who knocks up mori', does that interferre in my romance-ending with Leli? (she's the one im planning on romancing )


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 21, 2009)

Shale is an awesome tank.  At least against mundane attacks.

I leveled him mostly in constitution and by the end of the game he could walk into a crowd of soldiers and not take damage as long as there weren't mages around.

(Some thief-type creatures did pretty decent damage to him as well, I'm guessing from poison/acid/etc coated weapons)

I want to use all new characters in my next playthrough, I'm not sure how well I'll be able to manage that :/


----------



## The Boss (Nov 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> So I just found a girl sucking the cock of a knight in Arl Howe's Estate



Oh so that's what it was..  I thought they were just...talking.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 21, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You are only required to have Alistar in your party when you go to Landsmeet, where you try and put him on the throne.  After this he only needs to be in your party if you want to have him be the one who dies to kill the Archdemon.

And Leilana doesn't seam to mind you knocking up Morrigan at the end.  I did the same thing, and even declared my next goal to be to find Morrigan again, and Leilana didn't mind one bit, and actually wanted to come along.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 21, 2009)

I guess I'll wait a while before I try a second playthrough.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 21, 2009)

Shale is a pretty good tank.  I think Alistair might beat it at the end thanks to that +10 constitution ring, that +12 constitution necklace, and the possibility of getting a massive constitution boost through the influence system.  But then Shale can hold aggro better than Alistair, and its stone aura is pretty nice.

Wynne is the best mage in the game after Vessel of the Spirit.  Make her an Arcane Warrior, and she's maybe the best tank there is (if you can get her to hold aggro).  And she can heal up your party.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 21, 2009)

^ i assumed that with the plethora of magic gear ill run into, that ali' could be valuable thru-out the entire game, but i like the way shale looks, and the concept of the character. Nothing says you mean srs bsns like having a walking pile of boulders punching things for you 

Provided shale was good enough to hold the secondary tank spot, that is.

Thanks for the info, Cj. Guess this means i can drop ali' for shale when i get him 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wonder if the child you have with morrigan, since its been infused with the dragon god's soul, is meant to be the catalyst for an upcoming sequal. Good or bad, you know shenannigans are going to ensue with a kid bearing a god-soul


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 21, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if the child you have with morrigan, since its been infused with the dragon god's soul, is meant to be the catalyst for an upcoming sequal. Good or bad, you know shenannigans are going to ensue with a kid bearing a god-soul



Definetly sequel material right there..


If we can play in his/her shoes or against him/her is another question!


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2009)

Man I've played over 100+ hours over 2 characters on this game. THIS GAME FEEDS ON MY SOUL! VASHIDEN!


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 21, 2009)

Fuck man.  I can't make anyone in my fellowship happy what the hell.  Whenever I appease Allistair, Morrigan bitches at me and the other way around.  Whenever I do something someone likes I'll get a maximum of +3 with them, but whenever I do the slightest thing to annoy them its an auto -10.

Picked up Sten from that village and didn't like him, so I stripped him of all his clothes to tell him to piss off, but when he asked me why I wanted him to piss off I started to feel bad.  Now he is just standing around my camp in his underwear.

Priest woman is too much of a religious zealot to be in my party.  Every time I jump down someone's throat for being a religious zealot I get some more -10's with Allistair.  I'm trying to just play the game naturally instead of shoot for any kind of "good" or "evil" character.  Perhaps it is working as my character seems to be about as socially inept in Dragon Age as I am in life.  Got Shale a while ago.  Looks like he's the only person in my camp I have a chance of gettin with. 

/endbitchfest


----------



## Zaru (Nov 21, 2009)

The golem is a woman but you can't put your dick in it 

And this is the essence of this game, whatever you do has good and bad consequences. There's hardly a "right" way to play through it.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> The golem is a woman but you can't put your dick in it
> 
> And this is the essence of this game, whatever you do has good and bad consequences. There's hardly a "right" way to play through it.


Oh, what?  Shale is a woman? lol spoiler ;3

Only annoyed right now because just about everything I've done has had an overall negative affect on my party relations.

Installing this shit on my Mac laptop in hopes of getting more game time in.  Hopefully I won't miss the pretty graphics too much.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 21, 2009)

Is it just me or was denerim the most impressive area going by graphics?

The generic houses had incredible detail and from the shoulder perspective it looked amazing.

As opposed to, say, redcliffe which is 2004 MMORPG level


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 21, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Is it just me or was denerim the most impressive area going by graphics?
> 
> The generic houses had incredible detail and from the shoulder perspective it looked amazing.
> 
> As opposed to, say, redcliffe which is 2004 MMORPG level



I liked the look of the Dwarf City (Orzammar I think?)


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2009)

Beat it about 20 minutes ago. Good game, even if it had questionable gameplay.


*Spoiler*: _Big Fucking Spoilers_ 



I had a lot of trouble with the decision about whether I should execute Loghain or not. I mean, it certainly would've been easier if he weren't completely repentant and standing _right in front of his daughter, the soon-to-be Queen._ It wasn't much of a gameplay issue (Alistair or Loghain, no biggie), but it took quite a bit of thinking from a uh...nerdy roleplay perspective. 




EDIT: whoa, when did I gain 30ish posts? Does some section's posts now count?


----------



## Muk (Nov 21, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

zervan is a bitch!!!!

so i gotten alister up to the point where we are kissed and such then i stopped before doing the sex scene, cause i am not in camp. i brought zervan's approval up to 100 and now he's making me chose 

so do i go with the elf or do i go with alister? 

 can i still fetch alister after i got it with zervan?


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, i just got shale a clple mins ago. Going to stop playing and get some work done around the house then get to bed. Will resume when i get up tonight.

Love shales line's so far. "the blightspawn are evil and need to be wiped out, no argument. But the birds are worse!" 

Seems that if you have ali in your party when you activate shale and invite her to the party, your repuation with him takes a -7 or -8 hit (which is a pain, if you are trying to get him to teach you templar sekrets)

So i just left him back at camp, came back and got shale. Havnt taken him back yet to see if i still take the penalty, even w/o him being there for the activation.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 21, 2009)

Have Oghren with you when you get Shale for a very lulzy line of dialouge :ho


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 21, 2009)

i didnt get an influence penalty for picking up shale...you must have done something bad to the mans little girl


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2009)

Has anyone been able to find a mod that lets you continue after the game has finished?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 21, 2009)

Muk said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> zervan is a bitch!!!!
> 
> ...



This shouldn't even be a question. Alistair of course.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 21, 2009)

Muk said:


> so do i go with the elf or do i go with alister?



Leliana.


----------



## Muk (Nov 21, 2009)

lol did anyone listen to the dwarf shouters once you put belen on the thrown?

one of them shouts that harramon got arrested, at then end he says "EPIC FAIL"

isn't that so awesome 

i usually never finish listening to what they say


----------



## Draffut (Nov 21, 2009)

Muk said:


> lol did anyone listen to the dwarf shouters once you put belen on the thrown?
> 
> one of them shouts that harramon got arrested, at then end he says "EPIC FAIL"
> 
> ...



Haramon doesn't throw a tantrum and attack like Bhelan does?


----------



## Fulcata (Nov 21, 2009)

Muk said:


> lol did anyone listen to the dwarf shouters once you put belen on the thrown?
> 
> one of them shouts that harramon got arrested, at then end he says "EPIC FAIL"
> 
> ...


I fucking hate Bhelen. Like. If I met him in real life I'd stab 36 times in the face.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Like. I didn't like him, but he was okay, my first play through. Then you learn how he's getting Haromount fighter's out of the fight. Then I was just like "lolwhatadick". But then. I played the Dwarven Noble origin. Fucking Bhelen bastard ass hole. Also, ths is why this game is so good.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 21, 2009)

Im thinking buying DAO after Finishing my AC2 yesterday....
Is the game good as the previews say ?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 21, 2009)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Im thinking buying DAO after Finishing my AC2 yesterday....
> Is the game good as the previews say ?



The game is good..if you like Baldur's Gate 2,Knights of the Old Republic,if you like tactical combat,if you like a good and involving story,if you like great characters and interactions between them,if you like a long game,if you like exceedingly detailed lore (om nom nom ),if you are NOT a graphic whore,if you do not come into this game thinking that this is a free-roam sandbox style Oblivion ripoff!

That should sum it up!


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 22, 2009)

Still cant belive how slutty morrigan looks 

Srsly.. a strong gust of wind should be enough to give you an eyefull of c-cup..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 22, 2009)

i'm sure there is a DDD-cup Morrigan mod in the works.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm sure there is a DDD-cup ALISTAIR mod in the works.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 22, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Still cant belive how slutty morrigan looks
> 
> Srsly.. a strong gust of wind should be enough to give you an eyefull of c-cup..



I'm a sucker for the slutty look. If Leliana had a unique slutty outfit, I would have her wear that all the time instead of regular armor. I did have her in a revealing robe, but I eventually switched it out. It was just using the default female body.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2009)

The game should make people comment when your party members are running around in underwear


----------



## FFLN (Nov 22, 2009)

Zaru said:


> The game should make people comment when your party members are running around in underwear



I will be experiencing that for myself in my 6th or 7th playthrough.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 22, 2009)

Game runs great on medium settings on my two year old Mac laptop.  This means more game time for me ;3


----------



## The Boss (Nov 22, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I'm sure there is a DDD-cup ALISTAIR mod in the works.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 22, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Still cant belive how slutty morrigan looks
> 
> Srsly.. a strong gust of wind should be enough to give you an eyefull of c-cup..



Unfortunatly, there is no such thing as wind in DAO.


----------



## Felix (Nov 22, 2009)

Bhelen was the right choice as a king though


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the Epilogue, it says how he abolished the caste system, and gave the casteless a chance to fight for their honor and win a name for themselves. How he opened the commerce to the surface, and strengthened the relations with the surface, and how the Assembly went nuts with that and how it was abolished by him due the nobles revolt. Sure he stayed as the supreme king, but it seems like it was for the better of the people. It was a Grey choice... But then again, it says that Harrowmount (as a king) died months later, so it seems he was a pretty piss poor king.

Bhelen


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 22, 2009)

Don't you 



him!


It was just as inevitable as the fact that somebody somewhere right now is working on a two-dicked Zevran as we speak!



In other news,I think it is clear what they are planning right now.

Two years of continuous 5$ DLC's with an average run time of a freaking hour,then comes the Ultimate Edition featuring all the DLC and then..


DRAGON AGE 2!!!

I just hope that I will still be alive and on this forum still to post the /jizz.gif pic when we hear the news..


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 22, 2009)

Loving the game and dialogue so far. Only thing that slightly bugs me is the rigidity of the game.

There's a huge-ass horde of darkspawn around, right? so where are the random encounters with them, or the random game area's that are infested with baddies? There's no non-quest (main, character or side) area's for you to go and clear out for extra xp / loot.

Should have put more towns / locations in, not tied to ANY of the quests, for you to clear out if you felt like taking your time exploring and such.

Mainly ranting about this because i just got my ass handed to me 
*Spoiler*: __ 



by flemeth, and now i have to wait for a few more levels (which means proceeding further with the main quest, because there's little else to do in the way of xp earning) to try and take her on again.




Feh.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 22, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Loving the game and dialogue so far. Only thing that slightly bugs me is the rigidity of the game.
> 
> There's a huge-ass horde of darkspawn around, right? so where are the random encounters with them, or the random game area's that are infested with baddies? There's no non-quest (main, character or side) area's for you to go and clear out for extra xp / loot.
> 
> ...




You mean just like the grinding in an JRPG?

I am glad they didn't do that.


Because after you take some more quests,get some more gear,get badass and then beat her ass it's all the sweeter!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2009)

There ARE random encounters with darkspawn, though.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 22, 2009)

Ive retried shale, just completed the first part of the allies quest (mage tower) and everything up until that point. The progression just feels "rushed" to me, i suppose.

I didnt mean a non-stop slew of random encounters to fill your xp bar and gold pouch, but it WOULD be nice to see some other non-(any)quest related area's to go and scrounge up SOME extra xp's / coin, other then what you'd expect to get for working your way thur the main story. I like to explore my rpg worlds, not be railroaded thru them.

A deserted town or 2, or maybe some darkspawn layer you've stumbled across while meandering thru the wilds. Tidbits like that


I just dont like the "you can only go from point A to point B" way they've done it (regardless of how awesome point a and b is)


----------



## Stalin (Nov 22, 2009)

How big is the world?


----------



## Muk (Nov 22, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Ive retried shale, just completed the first part of the allies quest (mage tower) and everything up until that point. The progression just feels "rushed" to me, i suppose.
> 
> I didnt mean a non-stop slew of random encounters to fill your xp bar and gold pouch, but it WOULD be nice to see some other non-(any)quest related area's to go and scrounge up SOME extra xp's / coin, other then what you'd expect to get for working your way thur the main story. I like to explore my rpg worlds, not be railroaded thru them.
> 
> ...



if you want non main quest related quests go to denerim there are tons there for you to take and explore


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 22, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Ive retried shale, just completed the first part of the allies quest (mage tower) and everything up until that point. The progression just feels "rushed" to me, i suppose.
> 
> I didnt mean a non-stop slew of random encounters to fill your xp bar and gold pouch, but it WOULD be nice to see some other non-(any)quest related area's to go and scrounge up SOME extra xp's / coin, other then what you'd expect to get for working your way thur the main story. I like to explore my rpg worlds, not be railroaded thru them.
> 
> ...



the entire story should logically take place in less than a week considering there is a horde bent on world destruction forming...so really, going around "la di da" and just exploring abandoned towns for the hell of it is pretty irresponsible for a grey warden.

Besides, what do you think all the DLC's will entail? yup, going around exploring inconsequential towns


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 22, 2009)

How do I get to Orzammar?


----------



## Muk (Nov 22, 2009)

like revisiting ostagar that'll come up soon 

@yu you go to the forst back mountains its to the north west of the world map

----

btw has anyone managed to get 100% exploration points?

i managed to get around 65% last i checked, and i did like 75% of all the quests available, but i am unsure where else to look for more places to explore


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 22, 2009)

Question; does that hermit in the werewolf forest have anything to do with the juggernaut body armor...cause i've only managed to find 3 tombstones and i've already killed the hermit so i'm kinda worried lol. (i did trade with him for all of his items so i guessed it was ok)


----------



## TDM (Nov 22, 2009)

Felix said:


> Bhelen was the right choice as a king though
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: _mostly harmless, but just in case_ 



The key thing to note is that he _was_ the right choice. This is something you can only know in hindsight. Anybody with any sense, especially after playing the Dwarf Noble origin, would suspect Bhelen of being an absolutely insane tyrant if placed in charge. How could anybody know if he would follow through on his promises?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 22, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> *the entire story should logically take place in less than a week* considering there is a horde bent on world destruction forming...so really, going around "la di da" and just exploring abandoned towns for the hell of it is pretty irresponsible for a grey warden.
> 
> Besides, what do you think all the DLC's will entail? yup, going around exploring inconsequential towns



Well, it still takes that horde some time to travel while ravaging and destroying all that they come across, so it makes sense that the game does not take place over the span of a few weeks. Like the girl in Orzammar mentions, it should take about 2 and a half weeks to travel from Orzammar to the Circle Tower.



Muk said:


> like revisiting ostagar that'll come up soon
> 
> @yu you go to the forst back mountains its to the north west of the world map
> 
> ...



I had a 93% areas explored on my previous game.



Dreikoo said:


> Question; does that hermit in the werewolf forest have anything to do with the juggernaut body armor...cause i've only managed to find 3 tombstones and i've already killed the hermit so i'm kinda worried lol. (i did trade with him for all of his items so i guessed it was ok)



Nope. Just continue progressing the story while exploring, and you shouldn't miss it.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Nov 22, 2009)

Rented and thought it was decent. It's not the type of game I can get into.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 22, 2009)

FFLN said:


> I had a 93% areas explored on my previous game.


This should help.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 23, 2009)

The Boss said:


> This should help.



Are talking about the Traveler achievement? I have that one already. I'm guessing the missing 7% probably deals with the other Origins.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh opps, that was for *Muk*.. sorry I got confused while quoting.


----------



## Muk (Nov 23, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Question; does that hermit in the werewolf forest have anything to do with the juggernaut body armor...cause i've only managed to find 3 tombstones and i've already killed the hermit so i'm kinda worried lol. (i did trade with him for all of his items so i guessed it was ok)



juggernaut armor the chest piece is inside the temple

you gotta do the elfen ritual side quest for it

the hermit doesn't have it

----------

how do you become a blood mage, i still haven't figure that one out?

so with the achievement list i now know you can't recruit jowen, i thought you could xD


----------



## FFLN (Nov 23, 2009)

Muk said:


> how do you become a blood mage, i still haven't figure that one out?
> 
> so with the achievement list i now know you can't recruit jowen, i thought you could xD




*Spoiler*: __ 



You need to go into the Fade to save Connor, and then make a deal with the Desire Demon while there.


----------



## Muk (Nov 23, 2009)

ohh ok

damn ... would need another play through to get the bloodmage


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 23, 2009)

any of you started up the DA toolset yet?

I think learning a new language would be easier than figuring this thing out.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

I tried it back in neverwinter nights. It's somewhere inbetween unreal editor and wc3 editor.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 23, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I tried it back in neverwinter nights. It's somewhere inbetween unreal editor and wc3 editor.



this editor makes NWN look like pre-school. 

It is not the same.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

You realize how big the range between unreal and wc3 rditor is?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 23, 2009)

i never used the unreal editor and i vaguely remember the WC3 one


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

The wc3 one ironically had more freedom in terrain creation than neverwinter nights which was entirely block based

The unreal editor is so complicated that the latest incarnation killed its mod community


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 23, 2009)

i never understood the need for such complexity, surely simplifying its functions would make it easier for developers as well as the community.

by the time i learn the ins and outs of this beast, DA2 will have gone gold.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

Well it took me 2-3 years to get great in something like the wc3 editor 

Shooter editors have always been more complicated due to their flexible leveldesign.

And try modding a game in the unreal 3 engine, the work necessary to make a character model is WEEKS.

Guess why games are so expensive to produce nowadays


----------



## Muk (Nov 23, 2009)

they should bring out a baldur's gate 2 editor

and let the community build a few extras for baldur's gate


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

Lol that doesn't make sense. Baldur's Gate 2 had entirely 2D-drawn environments. You'd need quite some artists to create anything for that

Or build the environment in dragon age, make screenshots and copy paste to bg2


----------



## Muk (Nov 23, 2009)

ohh right i forgot there is not modeling in bg2


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 23, 2009)

Muk said:


> they should bring out a baldur's gate 2 editor
> 
> and let the community build a few extras for baldur's gate



there's plenty of mods for BG.

My guess is that sooner or later someone will try to remake BG using the DA tools. Though I bet that will likely be as successful as the NWN attempts at remaking it.

There's just too much content in the BG series.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 23, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> there's plenty of mods for BG.
> 
> My guess is that sooner or later someone will try to remake BG using the DA tools. Though I bet that will likely be as successful as the NWN attempts at remaking it.
> 
> There's just too much content in the BG series.



Yeah. Way too much. Unless Bioware or some other company takes it on as a project, I don't see that as being likely to happen at all. If anything, someone might make a more linear version of it that takes into account one or two routes rather than multiple ones.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

Isn't BG twice as long as DA? I never played through it.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 23, 2009)

baldur's gate 2 is much longer than Dragon Age, the sub quests don't appear to be so generic too. I mean i've had 4 quests in a row of "Go bash bandits/robbers/thugs/gangs"

No help two Imps troll a spectre quest.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 23, 2009)

^

That was fun  I also enjoy'd cespenar's banter in the final expansion.
Or the beholder in the same area, and when you see him again (after that) he greets you as "oh captain, my captain!" and yer char is like "... whut?"  Fun times 



Got around to equipping the blood dragon armor on my character.

The front plate on the chestpiece makes him look paunchy 

The suit as a whole looks like it was designed as an afterthought. Not quite what i was expecting (looks wise) in regards to living up to the name "blood dragon armor" 

The warden commander suit you get from the DLC looks better, i think


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

^ Yes the Warden suit... it looks epically _sexy _on Alistair..  Can't wait to get King Calian's gears for Alistair next..  

:ho :ho :ho


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 23, 2009)

Thats who i gave it too 

My char is using the blood dragon set, except for the helm. Im using special dragon bone one you get with the CE instead. And he's packing a silverite longsword with a master's cold and a journeymans' lightning rune. No truly special belt / rings / ammy yet.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

Alistair looks so damn gooooood in armor..  .. !!!

I'm still waiting for my CE... Amazon hasn't ship it yet. Since your order with Amazon failed.. I'm scared as fuck now.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 23, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Alistair looks so damn gooooood in armor..  .. !!!
> 
> I'm still waiting for my CE... Amazon hasn't ship it yet. Since your order with Amazon failed.. I'm scared as fuck now.



I initially bought mine from amazon itself. Since they had a supply problem, i had to order it from a 3rd party (and paid an extra $20 because of it, grr)

I ordered mine from go-gamer (thru amazon) I had it within 3 business days (paid for expedited shipping)

So you might want to cancel your order and use them. A word of caution though. Some of their reviews (a very small percentage) claims stuff like the game was shipped damage, or a "copy" was shipped, not the origional. Or it didnt get there until weeks after the due date, ect. I had no problems with the order, but i thought id mention it to ya.

And finally, i wonder how long until a mod comes out that lets you defeat the archdemon (or any other dragon in the game, really) this way..


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

^ What has science done


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> I initially bought mine from amazon itself. Since they had a supply problem, i had to order it from a 3rd party (and paid an extra $20 because of it, grr)
> 
> I ordered mine from go-gamer (thru amazon) I had it within 3 business days (paid for expedited shipping)
> 
> ...




I spoke too soon. Just checked my order and Amazon shipped it Friday..  .. !! I'll try out go-gamer next time. Thanks for the info. =) 

.. and I dun even know what to say to that picture..


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

Lol at heterosexual males being like "oh this looks sexy on alistair" like he's some barbie dressup doll


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Lol at heterosexual males being like "oh this looks sexy on alistair" like he's some barbie dressup doll



Jealous fatty.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 23, 2009)

The Boss said:


> .. and I dun even know what to say to that picture..



Can you imagine the banter back at camp, though?

Morrigan :  "So.. i take it you took care of flemeth?"
You       : "In my own way, yes"


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

I didn't say it's not true


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Can you imagine the banter back at camp, though?
> 
> Morrigan :  "So.. i take it you took care of flemeth?"
> You       : "In my own way, yes"


 The convos would be epic..  ... though I rather do it to the Dragon at the Urn.  Now that's a sexy dragon.  



Zaru said:


> I didn't say it's not true


Alistair is hot and sexy. /No Homo


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

As long as you wouldn't rather do the urn 



I'm sure some pilgrims put their cock in andraste's ashes
Especially brother genitivi that horny bastard


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 23, 2009)

Zaru said:


> As long as you wouldn't rather do the urn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or even better, piss off wynne and leli' by letting dog roll around in the ashes..


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

If you had the chance to necro-fuck the founder of a religion would you do it? I would.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

Zaru said:


> As long as you wouldn't rather do the urn
> 
> I'm sure some pilgrims put their cock in andraste's ashes
> Especially brother genitivi that horny bastard


Oh the things I would do to Alistair.  ... :fapfapfap

Well... now I will have that thought every time I visit the urn.. 



Wolfarus said:


> Or even better, piss off wynne and leli' by letting dog roll around in the ashes..


lol.. srsly they get so piss when you pour the shit into the ashes.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 23, 2009)

Zaru said:


> If you had the chance to necro-fuck the founder of a religion would you do it? I would.



Nah. 

I'd prob take a leak in her ashes, turn the resulting mixture into brownies, and sell em' to the templars for a few soverigns


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

There was a sex mod in Neverwinter Nights... I'm sure they can do that in Dragon Age.


Not kidding btw. I went into a custom module online, saw a door to some basement place.

Went in there. Saw an enemy player coming towards me. I cast my level 40 epic spells. It does nothing. He comes closer. I summon a dragon(!). He oneshots him.

I try to run away. 

Doesn't work.

He reaches my character and



RAPES HER


I was mindfucked that such an animation existed in neverwinter nights


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

I wish there was an option to rape Alistair... his resistance only makes me want him more. :ho So yes to Rape mod plz!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

It's not as much fun without voice acting though 


Unless they implemented that in the game secretly.

In before *Hot Dwarven Homebrew mod* 
(Reference to hot coffee mod in GTA)


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

I still can't believe a dwarf could romance Alistair...  It's awkward...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm disappointed that you can't make party members get it on with each other.

Oghren and Wynne wanted it. While I was walking he even invited her into a back alley


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

^ lol wut? Dude that's _fuuuuuuunny_..  It seems like everyone wants a piece of Wynne. Even Zevran.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

She's got her shit together, considering her age 

I'm pretty sure spirit healers can do some _sexual healing_ too.

Plus mine could shapeshift into a bear... I bet oghren would haved liked someone with more hair than him.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

But she is only alive because of the good spirit that possessed her.  

... oh shit furry talk.  I wouldn't be surprise if he is into that stuff.... his wife was kinda crazy.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

Wait what spirit
I HAVEN'T PLAYED HER BACKGROUND YET LOL

That bitch had to die for the greater good.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh shiiiiiiiit.....  But yeah. Her story is pretty interesting. She used to be a bitch when she was younger.  Also she told Alistair that she has a kid. WTF indeed.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

Wynne?

No wonder she surprised oghren with her knowledge about ale when he offered her some homebrew


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 23, 2009)

I hope they release a patch or update that lets you add a 5th member (with an increase in base difficulty or spawn #'s, of course) 

Would make the game much more enjoyable in terms of having a GOOD offensive AND defensive/healing magic user in your party. As it stands now, i can take wynne and sacrifice a good amount of offensive magic (even if i play her as a combat mage from now on, she's already been prep'd to be a healer) or morrigan, and the same problem.

And where in the flyign fuck can i find REGULAR, cheap arrows? The only ones ive found so far are the magic ones, and they cost way more then i can afford to spend right now (gave a quiver of 18 fire arrows to leni' and she used them all up in one fight)


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

Well you can do it manually at the moment, just without the portrait etc. at the left.

Money is a serious issue in this game.

I bought a few expensive items with a money cheat (console), shit takes almost a THOUSAND gold. You can't even earn that much in the entire game.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 23, 2009)

^

You talking about putting in cheat codes to get regular arrows, zar?

Or are you talking about a cheat code to give myself unlimited gold?

If its the latter, woudlnt help much with my arrow issue, even if i had the gold to go all-magic on the arrows. So far, ive found maybe 60-80 arrows (fire or cold) from the various merchants. None found in drops.

So even those wouldnt last me very long (maybe 3 or 4 fights, depending on the group size)


Edit : found the arrow answer in bioware's DAO forums. Apparently just having a bow equipped provides infinate regular arrows, no need to buy them. The elemental enchanted ones are meant to be used as power ups or heavy hitters. 

Nice of them to mention that little tidbit in the manual


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

I suppose you can cheat any item into your inventory. In the worst case via the toolset.

There's really an urgent lack of supplies in this game. While that is realistic, it doesn't help the gameplay.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree.. the lack of awesome wepons makes me sad. PLUS Money is so hard to get... it's not even funny. The only way to get rich is to be a rouge or have a rouge in your party to open up chest and stuff. PLUS the heavy armor for chicks is _soooo_ ugly. 




Zaru said:


> Wynne?
> 
> No wonder she surprised oghren with her knowledge about ale when he offered her some homebrew


Yep... she and Alistair had a covo where Wynne said that mages in the circle "fools around with each other" when no one is watching.  _awkward_...


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, there's quite a few topics about the economy (gold in particular) in the DAO forums.

Apparently the only way to get a respectable amount of gold in the game is to loot / sell everything thats not nailed down, or have a rogue in the party to steal from everybody you can get your hands on. And these 2 "legit" methods netted (the highest reported) a cple hundred gold towards the end of the game.

And take into consideration all the healing supplies you'd buy over the course, and the fact that even BACKPACKS cost several gold pieces.. you get the idea. No multiple super-nice gear pieces for you, would-be saviors of the world! 

Only other way is what zaru said. Use the console to cheat.

Feh.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

How do I cheat?


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 23, 2009)

The Boss said:


> How do I cheat?



Enable the console (which is done somewhere in the options menu's, id assume) and just find the cheat codes / commands online.

Easy enough. 

Id never do that unless the game absolutely FORCED me to do, in order to complete it. Takes away enjoyment if i have to import items i want / need thru cheating. 

Which is another reason why i want to see them offically enable a 5th party member. This way, i dont HAVE to sacrifice offensive magic if i want wynne in my party as the main healer, so i can afford to NOT buy every healing poultrice i can find, which means more gold for gear upgrades


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

^ Shit.. I need to get on that right now.  I've already beat the game twice... so a gold cheat wouldn't hurt. 

I don't think they will ever officially let you add a 5th party member...  would they?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 23, 2009)

you can cheat in a 5th 6th or 7th party member, you just have to make good use of their tactics slots because while you can directly control their movements and who they attack, the hot bar for their abilities is grey'd out. They also don't receive a portrait, but they follow you and fight for you like if they were part of your 4 man team.

I usually just use it for adding Dog since I feel he shouldn't occupy an entire party slot anyway.


----------



## Muk (Nov 23, 2009)

as far as gold is concerned there is a money mod

that overrides how much you sell the items back at.

the normal version is set at 25% of the buy option, the mod changes it to 75% which gives you a lot more gold 

the other option is using the money mod

you have to do a few things to enable console though, it should be in gamefaqs.com under cheat


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 23, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> you can cheat in a 5th 6th or 7th party member, you just have to make good use of their tactics slots because while you can directly control their movements and who they attack, the hot bar for their abilities is grey'd out. They also don't receive a portrait, but they follow you and fight for you like if they were part of your 4 man team.
> 
> I usually just use it for adding Dog since I feel he shouldn't occupy an entire party slot anyway.



Hmm.. wouldnt that indicate that bioware eventually plans on fully / offically opening up extra party member slots, if all that is done via a cheat (as opposed to a mod) ?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

IDK about this 5th party member thing.. but I wanna change all my party member into Alistair.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 23, 2009)

Ive discovered the lucrative joy of stealing.    .....  

Im having lali' hit EVERY single person i come across now (started in the area outside of orz') 

Made about 30 silver so far 

Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh just got to the Sendi "Enchantment?" bit.

Enchantment?

Dude, theres like a Army including Ogres dead at your feet, what the fucks going on?

Enchantment!

Stealing rocks, made so much gold with it, later characters carry like 4g each.


----------



## Muk (Nov 23, 2009)

hmmmmmm i am soooo tempted to play a rogue >_>;


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2009)

The Boss said:


> IDK about this 5th party member thing.. but I wanna change all my party member into Alistair.





I wonder if that's possible. You can add certain characters manually but more than once? 

WOULD THEY TALK TO THEMSELVES


----------



## Draffut (Nov 23, 2009)

Muk said:


> like revisiting ostagar that'll come up soon
> 
> @yu you go to the forst back mountains its to the north west of the world map
> 
> ...



I did, and I even skipped a couple regions i think.  (I never did Gaghaxx)

About 75% of the exploration areas are from your main quest, you wont finish it till you are almost at the final battle.



Dreikoo said:


> Question; does that hermit in the werewolf forest have anything to do with the juggernaut body armor...cause i've only managed to find 3 tombstones and i've already killed the hermit so i'm kinda worried lol. (i did trade with him for all of his items so i guessed it was ok)



2 more tombstones are in the Werewolf dungeon, and the 6th is through a puzzle with a jar, an altar, and some water.  (You'll know it when you see it)

The Hermit has to do with getting to the acorn for the tree.


----------



## Muk (Nov 23, 2009)

i took a look at most of the armor/weapon mods,

they are over powered and i don't feel like using them xD

somehow just leveling a character up to 25 feels all i need for feeling the power of a max leveled character

no need for extra stuff

the only down side i feel is you don't get enough skill points xD

you get enough talent points, but not enough skill points to do all the fun stuff you could with your skill trees


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 23, 2009)

thats precisely why i DL'd the winter forge. It lets you modify item stats and balance things out.

I only DL'd Duncan's armor for the look, the stats are all mine.


----------



## Felix (Nov 23, 2009)

Holy shit
I'm on my second play through and Double Weapon Rogues are so fucking imba

Feels more powerful than my invincible Arcane Warrior Mage


----------



## Muk (Nov 23, 2009)

Felix said:


> Holy shit
> I'm on my second play through and Double Weapon Rogues are so fucking imba
> 
> Feels more powerful than my invincible Arcane Warrior Mage



i made zervan into a dual wield and he stole all my awesome kills 

my 2 hander main did all the dmg or at least a lot of it, but zervan was always there to skill the awesome cinematic kills


----------



## Felix (Nov 23, 2009)

If you give enough Dexterity to your Rogue, you can solo Revenants...

NAKED


----------



## Muk (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah and if you kill howe early enough you get a nice rogue axe 

are there any good rogue daggers with enchantments out there besides the crow daggers?

cause that's what i gave zervan and he did like 40 something dmg each time he hits


i gave him the 2 weapon mastery tree and the aoe tree then went with the dualist tree skipping out on on of the trees for him

though i don't regret it, since dualist gave him just the bonus he really needed as a rogue


----------



## Munken (Nov 23, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7q2vvFs_50[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I wonder if that's possible. You can add certain characters manually but more than once?
> 
> WOULD THEY TALK TO THEMSELVES



Wouldn't you want 3 Morrigans in yoru team? 

It would be epic if all the Alistair talked to each other..  



Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7q2vvFs_50[/YOUTUBE]


Dude.. wtf..??


----------



## FFLN (Nov 23, 2009)

Felix said:


> Holy shit
> I'm on my second play through and Double Weapon Rogues are so fucking imba
> 
> Feels more powerful than my invincible Arcane Warrior Mage



My dwarf warrior is dual-wielding right now along with using a shield & sword. I wouldn't call it imbalanced, but does a lot of damage after I knock a guy to the ground with a shield bash and then whale on him with two weapons. I'm still considering giving him one of the two-handed weapon trees so that he can handle crowds better... Anyway, right now, he has a higher defense with two weapons than he does with a shield.

And 3 Morrigans? How about 3 Lelianas? Then you'd have non-stop gab about shoes and dresses.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

^ The thought of getting gang rape by 3 Alistair.. hmm.. do want.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 24, 2009)

3 Zevran's, the estrogen levels would make Arnold Schwarzenegger gay.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

3 of this huh?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7q2vvFs_50[/YOUTUBE]



Always knew there was something fishy about morrigan


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 24, 2009)

The stuff of nightmares. Why are Bioware games always so buggy?



I'm on the Dwarven Quest. I think I rushed things on picking sides. Missed some interesting opportunities I'll bet. Oh well next time.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

They are? 

You should play unpatched Gothic games, you'd never complain about bugs in an rpg again


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

FFLN said:


> My dwarf warrior is dual-wielding right now along with using a shield & sword. I wouldn't call it imbalanced, but does a lot of damage after I knock a guy to the ground with a shield bash and then whale on him with two weapons. I'm still considering giving him one of the two-handed weapon trees so that he can handle crowds better... Anyway, right now, he has a higher defense with two weapons than he does with a shield.
> 
> And 3 Morrigans? How about 3 Lelianas? Then you'd have non-stop gab about shoes and dresses.



2 weapon sweep and whirl wind are better on crowd than the 2handed swing attack

give him either templar specialization or champion specialization or give him both, you got better aoe crowd control that way than going with 2 hand spec


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 24, 2009)

My Reaver tends to freeze people really well.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 24, 2009)

i had to uninstall this game...it was making me mentally ill.

I never completed a single quest aside from picking up Shale and Warden's Keep.

I may give it a try again some day, many many months from now.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

Mentally ill? What the hell


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 24, 2009)

i got stuck in a sick cycle of restarting so i could try out different things...I've had the fucking game for over 2 weeks and i haven't gotten much farther than lothering on each try


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

That's your own fault then.

If you think you misskilled your character, just install the character respec mod and be done with it


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 24, 2009)

bah, its already uninstalled. 

I'll come back to it one day once patches come out, the toolset is fixed and the mod community gets going.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 24, 2009)

Muk said:


> 2 weapon sweep and whirl wind are better on crowd than the 2handed swing attack
> 
> give him either templar specialization or champion specialization or give him both, you got better aoe crowd control that way than going with 2 hand spec



I was considering considering the two-hander swing attack line because Mighty Blow is also a part of it. High attack with relatively low cooldown compared to Critical Strike. Since my character is from the casteless background, he's got two-weapon sweep already, so I have noticed its usefulness. Right now, I'm just considering ability lines that seem to have good crowd control.

I had him specialize in Champion, and I'm going to have him become a Reaver, or at least unlock it. I'm still considering Templar though, since I've thought about just how well the magic resistance of Templar armor works with the innate Dwarven magic resistance.


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

templars and champion combo is just way over powered xD

i mean war cry once you have maxed out champion is one of the best crowd control you can get, knock enemies down or stun them, that's less dmg to your character or your tank

and the templar ability gives you a ranged aoe, besides with your melee weapons you also drain the mana from those mages, killing their spell casting ability

----
as far as the reaver specialization is concerned, it sucks

you think draining the blood of the dead corpses is awesome and all, but problem is that the dead need to first bleed out before you can drain their health to yourself, until that happens, you usually are dead or have used a potion anyways 

the aura ability that hurts you and the enemy it only does 6 dmg at most, which is like nothing and the other abilities that gives you bonus to dmg while losing strength, well it is a sustained ability that costs too much stamina

so over all i say the reaver is the worst specialization that is out there

its better to use either berserk or rally if you need a boost to attack/def/dmg instead of using the reaver tree

if the reaver regain health ability would have been an aura instead of a click thingy, it might have been far better. but as it is right now, the tree is totally worthless


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

The reanimate dead ability any mage can learn was disappointing. ONE skeleton warrior? Come on I want an army


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

Zaru said:


> The reanimate dead ability any mage can learn was disappointing. ONE skeleton warrior? Come on I want an army



it is indeed very disappointing, you need like 4 mages to gain 4 skeletons, since one mage can only retain 1 undead 

but the first 3 spells in that tree are an awesome addition for mage power

2 damage of time spells and 1 aura that gives back mana depending on how many corpses you have around you is awesome

add curse of mortality to the other dot and you have some really nasty boss fight dps right there 

--------

as far as 2handed weapon tree is concerned, i prefer using sunder arms and sunder armor

sunder arms is the cheapest and fastest attack the 2 hand tree has to offer. it does 2 attacks and gives a penalty to your enemy, which is always good.

sunder armor, well it does also 2 attacks and allows you to deal more damage on consecutive attacks

sunder arms is even cheaper in stamina cost than mighty blow, so i like it :3


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

Curse of mortality is a horrible ability to have cast on your character 

But it fucks bosses handily.


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Curse of mortality is a horrible ability to have cast on your character
> 
> But it fucks bosses handily.



indeed it is a horrible spell to have on your own characters

you can't heal as long as that spell is active, a rather dangerous spell, that's why i usually have an arrow of death aimed at any spell caster before i charge in

it usually eliminates any threat from curse of mortality, of course the other method of removing it is having someone cast a glyph of neutralization on you

works wonders to have someone capable of dispelling stuff :3

too bad the templar ability to cleanse, is not a single target effect, thus unable to remove curse of mortality


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

I find it almost unfair how cone of cold basically ALWAYS freezes its targets. Even boss enemies.

I mean why does a level 3 spell freeze DRAGONS 

If you have two mages with cone of cold, no single boss will ever land a hit on you.


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

lol 

my last play through i didn't have any mages in my team, so i learned a lot about the other classes

for example for 2 hand fighters, indominate is something you must always have active, you can't go without it

not being stunnable, check
not being knock downable, check

doing massive damage and killing dragons left and right, check

having an archer type class in your party for pulling is also go. having a tactic arranged so that they kill the mages first is even better

having a templar and a champion in your party is almost a must, since rally and war cry are just too good to not have with you and, having an anti mage melee is also very important

i kinda understand why mages hate templars, since however powerful a mage may be, as long as the templar get to aoe stun you first, your magic powers are meaningless before a templar


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't use tactics at all since I prefer to issue every single order manually.


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

i like using tactics, since i don't need to bother with my other party member then, and i usually manage to program them just perfectly fine and they do exactly what i want them to do, so its fine for me :3

it is just that sometimes i need more tactic slots than there are available, that especially goes for mages.

but then again if something really nasty is there i usually switch to the mage that is there and manually control him/her and let the ai do the rest of the fighting


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

Tactics didn't work for me in my first(and only) playthrough anyway.

I had to time certain spells in accordance to each other and I dunno how tactics could do that better.

Like combo-ing grease and fireball, or moving my characters just out of cone of cold range etc.


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah aoe spells usually don't work with tactics, that why i have the mages not use aoe spells but single target spells instead

that's also why using walking bomb/virulence bomb is so much better

its a single target spell that results in aoe dmg

it may hurt my melee a little bit, but it does do a lot more dmg to the enemies :3

the other choice would be to go with the fire tree and use burning hands or w/e its called in Da: O

grease and fire combo is nice, but just a fire ball is usually enough for my taste, anyways xD

tactics work best without trying to use aoe, unless its melee aoe, but then you have to use it differently 

the whole cluster around an ally or self doesn't really work, unless the ai is the tank, what i do is set the range to short and have them just use aoe at short range for melee characters at least

that way they always trigger the aoe and hit multiple targets


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

I wonder if a mod will come out that improves the AI somehow.


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

i think if you use the fire tree you might be able to pull something that is remarkably close to what you might do manually

but it probably only works with instant casts spells like fireball

set it at range medium or farther away and as a priority spells that way your mage will nuke the enemy first

and once they are close have your tank taunt them and pull the aggro away from the mage

after that use virulence/walking bomb on your enemy and maybe the burning hands

that should do the trick of killing most of them

you still might hurt your party with the burning, but it is probably less than if you did a bad ai tactics


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

Speaking of spells

There's an urgent lack of mana potions in this game
I had more health poultices than I could use but the mana was usually too low for comfort


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

the mage tower has infinite lirum powder for you to make lots of mana potions

and the elfs have elf root infinite of them for you to make lots of health potions

and your camp has the extra ingredients you need to make the high end potions


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

Infinite? Where? Fuuuuck


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

the quarter master that at the entrance to the mage tower

he's got 99 stacks of them, so you can buy as many as you like, as long as you got the gold for it


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll remember that for the next playthrough.


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

i wish there were potions that give you stamina back

that would be awesome


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm sure that's moddable somehow. 
But I'm surprised there isn't anything like that in the game from the get go


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

it probably would imbalance it

i mean if warriors could spamm stamina potions they could use all of their attacks, wait on the short cool down, stack up some stamina potions and then spamm attacks again

they'd probably outclass the mages, and the rogues would do the same and make mages look like weaklings, since the mages take too long to kill shit


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

Makes sense. I hardly used my warriors in terms of abilities, so I didn't notice it much.


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

i think their cool down is at around 10 seconds or less

if they had a chance to pump their will power up really high, they probably would be a very formidable battery of kick ass


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 24, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> I didn't take it seriously. Note that I answered your question right after I said I wouldn't.



I THOUGHT HE SAID TO LIGHTEN UP. YOU'RE OUTTA CONTROL NOW.


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> I THOUGHT HE SAID TO LIGHTEN UP. YOU'RE OUTTA CONTROL NOW.



i don't believe you actually quoted something so outdated


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

I wonder if the entire team that worked on the game is still constantly working on DLCs.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

I think I've become addicted to this game..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2009)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) elf boy wants my cock and morrigan is being a "no I don't want to fuck you anymore cuz I lurve you" bitch


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

I challenge you to play an entire playthrough without alistair when possible, boss.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I challenge you to play an entire playthrough without alistair when possible, boss.



That's a nightmare... Going through the fade was hard enough..  Nope. Can't do it.. and I wont.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2009)

you just cant live without virgin boy's cock :ho


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

I need to find the soundfiles for the partymember interactions. So many lulz to be had there.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you just cant live without virgin boy's cock :ho


I admit.. I can't.  So what. Sue me.  They made him the perfect prince charming.. I swear..  .. :fapfapfap 



Zaru said:


> I need to find the soundfiles for the partymember interactions. So many lulz to be had there.


Please share if you do.. I want all of Alistair's.


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

oh i went with my last game through with all of alister as my main tank, there were a lot of lulz, but then i had an all cock team with my main being the only female 

leather elf, prince charming, and either the dwarf or sten 

many good lulz


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

^ I've been wondering, does Sten and Alistair have any convos at all?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

I wonder why they didn't build any obvious easter eggs into this game. Like references to other bioware games or parodies.


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I wonder why they didn't build any obvious easter eggs into this game. Like references to other bioware games or parodies.



they did 

garnaxx the unbound is a reference to baldur's gate 2

the lich inside the inn


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

Garnaxx who

What did I miss


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

easter egg thread with spoilers and all


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

> i was traveling from orzammer to the lake docks and a meteor fell out of the sky. a man and woman were looking at the impact crater saying "i don't know how a child could survive that. 5 finger and toes. our prayers are answered. let's go home marta." i found a superman cutscene.



What


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

Coconut answer to riddle is easter egg to monthy python


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 24, 2009)

Not sure if theres enought content to play through a second time. Was going to try a Human Mage, wasn't sure what spec to go. Mass Paralasys seemed to rock, all the AoE nukes seemed useless.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 24, 2009)

I was expecting to find Minsc and Boo


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Not sure if theres enought content to play through a second time. Was going to try a Human Mage, wasn't sure what spec to go. Mass Paralasys seemed to rock, all the AoE nukes seemed useless.



realize that all AOE nukes do NOT require line of sight. as long as you have a character that can either sneak or has survival you can nuke the shit out of enemies without even needing to "see" them

that's the total imba for mages with AOE nukes

also note that mass paralyzis may not work against many bosses, as their resistance is just too high


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 24, 2009)

Bro called me on Saturday to get me to play some MW2, but I told him I was playing Dragon Age.  He didn't even know Dragon Age was out and I basically convinced him on the spot to drop $60 on that shit and within minutes he was at the store buying it.

Found out from him normal mode on consoles does not have friendly fire while normal on PC has 50% friendly fire.  What the fuck is up with that   My bro has that shit ez mode.


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

console was made a lot easier than pc since they do not have the tactical mode/view that PC has to offer thus the evil no line of sight game play that is possible with PC is not possible with console

anyways you play it on Hard mode, cause thats where its totally even out everything is on and no one has any penalties

the mode its suppose to be played on


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 24, 2009)

Fuck that shit.  Morrigan kills my party enough on Normal mode.

The argument between me and my bro about whether there was friendly fire or not on normal was pretty awsm.  Ended with both of us busting out our manuals and realizing he was playing Dragon Age: Baby Origins and I was playing Dragon Age: PC FUCK YEAH Origins.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 24, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Bro called me on Saturday to get me to play some MW2, but I told him I was playing Dragon Age.  He didn't even know Dragon Age was out and I basically convinced him on the spot to drop $60 on that shit and within minutes he was at the store buying it.
> 
> Found out from him normal mode on consoles does not have friendly fire while normal on PC has 50% friendly fire.  What the fuck is up with that   My bro has that shit ez mode.



Because of things like targeting being insanely hard in the console version.  I am working on my mage char atm (on hard), and petrifying/crushing prisoning the opponent I want to is next to impossible if there is anyone else within 10 feet of them, without like 20 seconds of maneuvering.

I would be terrified to fire any AoE that focus on one opponent.  (Instead of a targeted area like Earthquake)



> Fuck that shit. Morrigan kills my party enough on Normal mode.



Give her better tactics.


----------



## Felix (Nov 24, 2009)

So my new Rogue now has Dragonbone Warden Commander Armor, Starfang on one hand and some Shale DLC dagger I found...

God...
What an amazing carnage. Using Momentum 24/7 and with Mass Paralyze from Morrigan...


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 24, 2009)

Felix said:


> So my new Rogue now has Dragonbone Warden Commander Armor, Starfang on one hand and some Shale DLC dagger I found...
> 
> God...
> What an amazing carnage. Using Momentum 24/7 and with Mass Paralyze from Morrigan...



i hate you....


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

I has a question.., You know when Liliana starts singing... What is Alistair doing? Is he... cooking?


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah your Knight in shining armour is the team bitch!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Yeah your Knight in shining armour is the team bitch!



A man cooking is sexy.


----------



## Felix (Nov 24, 2009)

Kami-Sama said:


> i hate you....



I love you too <3

I have a huge problem though. I wanted to focus on Strenght/Dexterity or Dexterity/Cunning

But right now, I'm spread between both... reducing my WALKING GREEK GOD NUKE

All because I wanted to wear Heavy Plate 
Sure that with enough Dex I can solo Revnants naked, but fuck, I don't want to look like the Zelda Mailman


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

Felix said:


> I love you too <3
> 
> I have a huge problem though. I wanted to focus on Strenght/Dexterity or Dexterity/Cunning
> 
> ...



i would have only put a max of 31 str, cause that's all you need to wear the most powerful weapons

the rest would go into dex/cunning

i'd probably also leave cunning around the minimum required, which is like 22 or something to get most of the talent trees and just focus on dex

since dex gives you damage as long as you use a weapon that does piercing damage like a dagger or maybe an axe

i prefer using the dueling stance instead of momentum, the extra points to attack are far better than more attack speed


----------



## Felix (Nov 24, 2009)

Muk said:


> i would have only put a max of 31 str, cause that's all you need to wear the most powerful weapons
> 
> the rest would go into dex/cunning
> 
> ...



Ah, but I use Dueling and Momentum. Both
Alas, I need to use nothing else, my Rogue kills everything so fast that I require no other skills.

Like I said, I have the high strength requirement because of the armor. I have already achieved the minimum amount I need (34 since with the Helm of Honnoleth + Fade bonuses I get the 38 strenght)

Also, does a 1h sword count as piercing? Probably not, which means only my Offhand is taking advantage of the high Dexterity

However, I will pump Dex to the max I can since well... I want to take no damage


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I has a question.., You know when Liliana starts singing... What is Alistair doing? Is he... cooking?



Singing? What?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

I want starfang.  Is there a cheat to get it?

edit: *Zaru*: Liliana sings.. if you give her the chance.. I think she also sings for you too after you sleep with her.. but IDK.. haven't slpet with her yet.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 24, 2009)

^

*Spoiler*: __ 



you have to enounter the meteror random event, then take the metal you recover to that smith in the wardens keep dlc. he turns it into starfang. At least thats my understanding




Am i the only one disaponted by the warden keep dlc? For $7, i get a storeage chest (nice) a heavy armor set (decent) and a cple extra merchants (decent+)

After you complete it, you cant (at least i havnt been able to so far) go back into the interior of the keep. You get locked out of your own damned castle, that you FOUGHT to retake. Wtf!

And they could have easily coded it in, so that it impacts the main story in some way (like it generates -x- amount of new wardens or soldiers under your command to help you in the final few fights) or taxes taken from people who heard of your reclaiming of it, and wanted to stay there, because its safe (for the time being) from the blight. Idea's like that.

Just seems rather paltry for something supposedly that important to the lore of the wardens.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

I slept with her and she certainly didn't sing


----------



## Felix (Nov 24, 2009)

All she said to me is that I have pretty eyelashes
The whore


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 24, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I slept with her and she certainly didn't sing



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSh86CNCgDY[/YOUTUBE]


Have to push the right buttons!


----------



## Felix (Nov 24, 2009)

I gave Leliana one of the Mage's robes you buy from the Emporio at Denerim.

BREASTS, and it suits her Archer character


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

Dude she's scary when she sings


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 24, 2009)

Thats a rather disturbing looking elf char ya got there, Ciu. 

And lol at sen's mopeing


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 24, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Dude she's scary when she sings



Sexy scary or Pennywise the Clown scary?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

... both

Her face has too many wrinkles and the mouth moves in an awkward way

Goddamn you direct x


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

i think there are a few mods out there that give leliana a new facial

they might have removed a few wrinkles as well, not to sure, haven't tried them out yet


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah I've seen at least 2 but I'm not gonna fix that... it's not really important.


----------



## Felix (Nov 24, 2009)

Know what?
The dog should be a permanent 5th member

I mean, he should not take a party slot.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSh86CNCgDY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Have to push the right buttons!



Awwwww... there it is! Alistair's cooking!  ...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

Really a jack of all trades that alistair 

:dattemplar


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

Jack of all trades indeed... He also makes my pants happy..  

Templars are soo hot.


----------



## Felix (Nov 24, 2009)

You are starting to get scary The Boss


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

"Bioware changed my life"


----------



## Stalin (Nov 24, 2009)

On a scale of 1 to 10 of awesomeness, what does it rank?


----------



## Felix (Nov 24, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10 of awesomeness, what does it rank?



mages/10


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

dog should indeed be a permanent 5th party member without taking up a slot 

i love their chat with the dog


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

That bitch alistair always bullies the dog


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

hehe dog should be allowed to eat party members


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2009)

If Bioware was really kinky you could bed the dog... 


I named mine Drizzt.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 24, 2009)

I call my dog Thor  and he is always my permanent 5th member.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I want starfang.  Is there a cheat to get it?
> 
> edit: *Zaru*: Liliana sings.. if you give her the chance.. I think she also sings for you too after you sleep with her.. but IDK.. haven't slpet with her yet.



I got starfang and gave it to alistair

I also love cooking :ho


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

anyone try using the dog mod yet? it allows you to change the model of the dog to witherfang or a wolf or something else


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 24, 2009)

I didn't get Leliana.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2009)

perfect dodge is perfect :ho

*Spoiler*: __ 








sawblade is one of the most awesome weapons

ever


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

Felix said:


> You are starting to get scary The Boss


If only you knew. 



Zaru said:


> "Bioware changed my life"


.. . 



Zaru said:


> If Bioware was really kinky you could bed the dog...
> I named mine Drizzt.


I called mine ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  



Vegitto-kun said:


> I got starfang and gave it to alistair
> I also love cooking :ho


Excellent.  Boss approves +19


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm so waiting for the "Whitherfang joins the party" mod.

It'll happen.  It's too cool/obvious not to happen.


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> I'm so waiting for the "Whitherfang joins the party" mod.
> 
> It'll happen.  It's too cool/obvious not to happen.



you mean the humanoid/wolf transforming woman?

hope they'll give her abilities to transform etc.

btw anyone fought whither fang yet? the 3 playthroughs i went through, i just used dialogue to end the quest never actually having to fight anyone xD


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, I forget what the other name was.  She'd be a cool custom character, somewhere between warrior and shapeshifter.

I've only done that branch once, ended up fighting the elf before getting a peaceful resolution (if that makes sense).  Couldn't talk the elf down.


----------



## Felix (Nov 24, 2009)

All this talk reminds me of how useless Shapeshifting is...

BioWare needs some fixing


----------



## ? (Nov 24, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I named mine Drizzt.



I must admit, I loled.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 24, 2009)

Felix said:


> You are starting to get scary The Boss



She's scarier as a fapping Krogan.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't get between her and Alistair or Kaiden.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

_OHEMGHEE!_ Alistair and Kaiden...  ..  Now I'll pay to see that sex tape.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 25, 2009)

The Boss said:


> _OHEMGHEE!_ Alistair and Kaiden...  ..  Now I'll pay to see that sex tape.



How about those two being raeped by Wrex... and Zevran?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 25, 2009)

...

I'm gonna have nightmares for weeks now.  Thanks.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 25, 2009)

Zevran: Okay, you hold him down, my scaly-hide friend, and I shall deliver a treat unto him, the likes of which he has never known.

Wrex: Scaly? Low-class Krogan trash are scaly. I've got a ridged hide. Remember that or I'll shove it up your human ass.

Zevran: Oh, forgive me, my ridged friend. I am still part of a pre-space civilization. Also, I am an elf, not a human.

Wrex: Huh? You look human to me.

Zevran: Yes, well, as you may have noticed, my ears are longer than that of humans.

Wrex: ...so you humans discriminate by length of ears?

Oghren: Gyahahahaha! I just gave the "king" a taste of my "crown". Gyahaha, haven't polished that in days.

Wrex: Oh, the little human's back.

Oghren: What?! I ain't no human! I'm a dwarf!

Wrex: That's what I said, didn't I? A little human. *sneers*

Oghren: Now you're asking for it! I'm gonna tan that hide o' yours...

Wrex: Ooh, you're makin' me tremble. Make sure you use the mace. The spiky-headed one.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Yeah, I forget what the other name was.  She'd be a cool custom character, somewhere between warrior and shapeshifter.



Plus she wouldn't be wearing anything but hair and leaves


----------



## FFLN (Nov 25, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Plus she wouldn't be wearing anything but hair and leaves



I could dig that.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2009)

I doubt it's THAT hard to make custom party members. They just wouldn't be voice acted and don't comment on anything


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Plus she wouldn't be wearing anything but hair and leaves



doesn't she also have some throns 

i don't even know what sort of battle abilities she's got 

probably some blood magic, since she can get into the heads of werewolfs


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2009)

No idea I haven't fought her in the story.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 25, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I doubt it's THAT hard to make custom party members. They just wouldn't be voice acted and don't comment on anything



i played several excellent NWN mods that were voice acted...

and the DA toolset has a voice over feature so expect many mods to be voiced from now on.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

FFLN said:


> How about those two being raeped by Wrex... and Zevran?


l o l Wait.. wut?  Not my Wrex. He's so cute! pek


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2009)

Dude I'm seriously starting to worry about you.

There should be some kind of weird timetravel twist dlc where mass effect characters pop up and shoot lasers.

Also there need to be dragon age references in ME2. Even if it's just a planet called Ferelden


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

Can I not think Wrex is cute?  

A time travel twist would be too much win. _ACTUALLY_ in fact Bioware is working on a new project.. so who know what their next game will be. Here's to hoping it will be a World War (I or II) RPG. I will shit brackets if they ever do that.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2009)

World war games are overdone to be honest.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

Not RPG style. Plus if Bioware makes it. You know it will be epic.  They've already conquered the future and past.. so the only thing left is the present... a modern day RPG? Do want.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2009)

But there would be no mages in the 20th century


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

What does it matter if they are hot?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 25, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Not RPG style. Plus if Bioware makes it. You know it will be epic.  They've already conquered the future and past.. so the only thing left is the present... a modern day RPG? Do want.


Alpha Protocol?  Obsidian has basically turned itself into a B tier BioWare.


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Can I not think Wrex is cute?
> 
> A time travel twist would be too much win. _ACTUALLY_ in fact Bioware is working on a new project.. so who know what their next game will be. Here's to hoping it will be a World War (I or II) RPG. I will shit brackets if they ever do that.



wrex is awesome 

loved using him in ME 

they should try for a cross country game

like some sort of fighting game similar to jade empire only with all the bioware game universe character to select from


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2009)

Holy shit, Bioware beat'em'up 

Minsk w/Boo vs. Wrex go


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

Bioware fighting..  Biotics vs Mages ..


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Holy shit, Bioware beat'em'up
> 
> Minsk w/Boo vs. Wrex go



Minsk's super is Boo growing into super hamster and eating your eyes


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

I finally found out what was missing from dragon age. Capes. Long flowing capes.


----------



## Felix (Nov 25, 2009)

Cloaks damnit
My Rogue is totally a badass Aragorn type of character.

WHY DO I NOT HAVE A CLOAK?
Damn you Bioware


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

I need a cape for my Prince Charming Alistair.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 25, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Holy shit, Bioware beat'em'up
> 
> Minsk w/Boo vs. Wrex go



Boo Solo's


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I need a cape for my Prince Charming Alistair.



You still with that hoe? Move on, babe.


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2009)

they didn't have any animated cloaks in nwn either, not until like patch 1.7 or something like that


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 25, 2009)

^Didn't someone from the mod community make them earlier?

Steam has christmas offers now, Dragon Age 49,99€ to 37,49€...

Soo...How much did you guys pay?


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 25, 2009)

Cloaks? Watch The Incredibles.

We don't want Morrigan sucked into a jet turbine 

Can't believe the last page was spent writing out a Wrex X Zevran, you lot are fucking sick


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> ^Didn't someone from the mod community make them earlier?
> 
> Steam has christmas offers now, Dragon Age 49,99? to 37,49?...
> 
> Soo...How much did you guys pay?



20 USD.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 25, 2009)

Actually 37,49€ is about US$56, ,that's pretty much what I paid.

With Pre-order bonus DLC


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 25, 2009)

Cost me £34.99


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 25, 2009)

Ah so it's just Steam being expensive from the beginning. Ah well I'm not going to buy it yet anyway..


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 25, 2009)

ok so i jsut tried to fight Flemath

at level 11

yeaaaaaaaaaaaah

guess who decided the easy way out of that fight


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> ok so i jsut tried to fight Flemath
> 
> at level 11
> 
> ...



flemeths


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 26, 2009)

also im in the ruins of the Urn quest

mages hurt me


----------



## martryn (Nov 26, 2009)

I've reached a point in the game where it's no longer fun.  

Is it a good RPG?  Yeah, it is.  Is it epic?  Naw.  It suffers from some serious set-backs, if you ask me.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 26, 2009)

martryn said:


> I've reached a point in the game where it's no longer fun.
> 
> Is it a good RPG?  Yeah, it is.  Is it epic?  Naw.  It suffers from some serious set-backs, if you ask me.



The Mages Tower or Orzammar?


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 26, 2009)

Also(this is the human background) did your brother die in the Ostagar battle? i really didnt hear of him


----------



## Felix (Nov 26, 2009)

Indeed, I'm playing the Human Noble Origin and until now, I heard nothing about what happened to my brother


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 26, 2009)

yeah i mean last thing i heard he was out scouting and then never to be told of again


----------



## Felix (Nov 26, 2009)

He joined Dark Lord Duncan and Zombie Cailan in the fight against Humanity


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2009)

Felix said:


> He joined Dark Lord Duncan and Zombie Cailan in the fight against Humanity



only at the ending does your brother show up again

-----
i never had trouble in mage tower or orzimmar i had trouble in the elf forest, since i did that one first and the dragon fight with all the traps was not fun

but that was my first run through 

now none of them are really much a challenge anymore. i know to go fetch myself the  2handed sword in orzimmar first as well as the topsider sword in the long chain quest before going anywhere else


----------



## Felix (Nov 26, 2009)

Muk said:


> only at the ending does your brother show up again
> 
> -----
> i never had trouble in mage tower or orzimmar i had trouble in the elf forest, since i did that one first and the dragon fight with all the traps was not fun
> ...



SHUSH

DARK LORD DUNCAN AND ZOMBIE CAILAN

Yeah, to bad they decided to go through the coma route


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2009)

well at least you could become king/queen if you play your cards right 

i still want to try become king one of these days


----------



## TDM (Nov 26, 2009)

martryn said:


> I've reached a point in the game where it's no longer fun.


 The only point in the game that had me actually upset was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The bit in the Mages' Tower where you get stuck in the Fade. Seriously, non-optional plot prisons are not fun. Especially if you have to do it solo.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 26, 2009)

Got this game a week ago or so and I really do play it too much.

Nightmare mode is genuinely challenging, which I'm glad for as most games tend to be too easy. Although if I started again I'd do a hell of a lot better as I didn't get a spirit healer for far too long, and there are never enough health pots, even if you buy every single one at merchants and make loads which I did.


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Got this game a week ago or so and I really do play it too much.
> 
> Nightmare mode is genuinely challenging, which I'm glad for as most games tend to be too easy. Although if I started again I'd do a hell of a lot better as I didn't get a spirit healer for far too long, and there are never enough health pots, even if you buy every single one at merchants and make loads which I did.



elfs have infinite elf root, all you need is having enough gold to buy the materials to make them


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 26, 2009)

quick question, im in Orzammar, reward wise what do i get out from each side? Id rather not miss something cool

No spoilers plz


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> quick question, im in Orzammar, reward wise what do i get out from each side? Id rather not miss something cool
> 
> No spoilers plz



loot wise nothing

either side don't give you anything

loot you have to get on your own

its in the epilogue that you'll find out more of which of them was the better king


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Took on the Spider Queen. I am disappoint. I expected a massive fight with an epically massive spider but I just got a small white one which I whipped. (Though let's be honest I would have gotten owned if I wasn't playing on Casual. I doubt I could feasibly take those kind of numbers unless I was using the PC interface.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 28, 2009)

Fuck Flemeth.

And yes it's worth double posting to say that.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 28, 2009)

I beat Flemmeth..  She's was ok once your up around lvl 16 or so.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 28, 2009)

I got her down to half health.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 28, 2009)

My friend got this and Ima play during December. I'm excited.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 28, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I beat Flemmeth..  She's was ok once your up around lvl 16 or so.



I beat her at lvl 13 

Though it took a shitton of health poultrices, having wynne using her spirit ability, a few lyrium pot's to keep her magic full enough for all the healing she was doing, and alistar dying twice. heh.

My party was myself (human noble warrior-templar) shale, wynne and ali'.


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2009)

i had no trouble killing flemmeth, but i think it was when i was passed lvl 20 xD


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2009)

Flemeth kicked my ass several times.  So I have abandoned that mission for now.

It took me 3 days to destroy the circle of mages.  I'd get inpatient and open a door and die immediately because I didn't realize there was fire outside.  Shit like this has happened a lot.  With all of the side quests available... this is a long fucking game.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 28, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> I beat her at lvl 13
> 
> Though it took a shitton of health poultrices, having wynne using her spirit ability, a few lyrium pot's to keep her magic full enough for all the healing she was doing, and alistar dying twice. heh.
> 
> My party was myself (human noble warrior-templar) shale, wynne and ali'.


 Lucky you.  I tried fighting her when I was lvl 8 and got done did.. 





Rukia said:


> Flemeth kicked my ass several times.  So I have abandoned that mission for now.
> 
> It took me 3 days to destroy the circle of mages.  I'd get inpatient and open a door and die immediately because I didn't realize there was fire outside.  Shit like this has happened a lot.  With all of the side quests available...* this is a long fucking game.*


Welcome to Dragon Age.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 28, 2009)

And Flemeth is dead. Just had to use Dual Striking.


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 28, 2009)

If you have Wynne than it is not that bad of a battle and you do not have to consume so many potions.  

I am now going through the game as a 2-Handed warrior.  So far I have completed Lothering, Honnleath,  and Warden's Keep.  Right now I feel a tad bit over powered mostly because I am rolling around with the complete set of Blood Dragon armor and the two-handed starfang.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 28, 2009)

I still want starfang.. 

BTW I just found out as female you can flirt with Bann teagan.. ?? Wtf?  SRSLY Bann Teagan?  Tooooo fuuuuuuuuny!


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 28, 2009)

The brood mother wasnt even close to the difficulty i thought she'd be.

I just hung back and had morrigan nuke her with inferno and tempest, while my 2 fighters cleaned out the tentacles that were sent my way and the spawn guards that showed up.

Rather disapointing battle, i have to admit. Didnt live up to the hyping / atmosphere leading up to the battle


Edit : does anybody know just how much it helps if i keep dumping the supplies each faction needs/requests in the boxes in camp?


----------



## Felix (Nov 28, 2009)

Enchantment?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 28, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Edit : does anybody know just how much it helps if i keep dumping the supplies each faction needs/requests in the boxes in camp?



I didn't even realize you could do that


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 28, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I didn't even realize you could do that



How could you not realize it? 

After every major faction quest is completed, they show up towards the back of the camp. You really cant miss them...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 28, 2009)

shouldn't they be showing up at your castle in soldiers peak?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 28, 2009)

I talked to them but their "oh yeah we might need some xyz" statements didn't bother me

In the final battle(s) I had way more soldiers than could die so it didn't matter.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 28, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> shouldn't they be showing up at your castle in soldiers peak?



Doubt it. Soldiers peak is DLC (aka extra content not neccessary to play the origional game) so aside from the loot you get there and the storage chest, it has no connection to the main story.

Which is rather rediculous, i think.


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> How could you not realize it?
> 
> After every major faction quest is completed, they show up towards the back of the camp. You really cant miss them...



you get more soldiers if i am not wrong

i think i had about 50 units from a faction at one time or another after i dumped enough items at them


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2009)

The High Dragon whipped my ass.  I should never have activated that gong.  

Why the fuck is the tavern in Redcliffe at the top of a steep hill?  Is it really a smart idea for drunk patrons to have to walk down that when they are headed home?  Do the owners of the tavern not want repeat business or something?


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The High Dragon whipped my ass.  I should never have activated that gong.
> 
> Why the fuck is the tavern in Redcliffe at the top of a steep hill?  Is it really a smart idea for drunk patrons to have to walk down that when they are headed home?  Do the owners of the tavern not want repeat business or something?



i don't think they do

fucking bastard wants to get you drunk, let you fall off accidentally and then rob you blind


----------



## Zaru (Nov 28, 2009)

Muk said:


> you get more soldiers if i am not wrong
> 
> i think i had about 50 units from a faction at one time or another after i dumped enough items at them


Does their amount depend on the difficulty level? 


Rukia said:


> The High Dragon whipped my ass.  I should never have activated that gong.
> 
> Why the fuck is the tavern in Redcliffe at the top of a steep hill?  Is it really a smart idea for drunk patrons to have to walk down that when they are headed home?  Do the owners of the tavern not want repeat business or something?


Wuts a high dragon


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The sacred ashes quest.  Get to the top of hill, pound the gong, find out.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 28, 2009)

What gong? I attacked the dragon with ranged attacks to draw his attention


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 28, 2009)

Geez, zaru. Does your character come equipped with a walking cane and a dark pair of shades? 

I think flemeth was a high dragon as well. The entry came up in my codex (under the dragon catagory) when i beat her.

Though (i think) the game scales the encounters when you have them. So for example, if you beat flemeth at lvl 14, whenever you take on the dragon in rukia's spoiler, it wont get any easier. Assuming you went up a level or 2 in the meantime.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2009)

Aw cool.  Good thinking.  That does sound like a better strategy.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 28, 2009)

Dragons aren't an issue when you have abilities that stun/freeze large enemies.

CONE OF COLD FUCK YEAH


----------



## Felix (Nov 28, 2009)

Cone of Cold is extremely overpowered


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 28, 2009)

Broodmother was a fucking douche

also with the supply crates the moreyou put in the better equipment your buddies get apparently


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 28, 2009)

Actually the Deep Road dungeon as a whole is pretty gay(other than the creepy parts with Brankas second in command)

Having no injury packs does not end well


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2009)

i loved doing the deep roads

its one of the more fun dungeons around


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 28, 2009)

it was fun

until i died a couple times and it ended up being all my characters with every injury stacked on and spiders everywhere and broodmother and


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 28, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> it was fun
> 
> until i died a couple times and it ended up being all my characters with every injury stacked on and spiders everywhere and broodmother and



Did you have morrigan in your party, and did she have at inferno and / or tempest?

Thats how i took out the brood mother so easily. Just nuked her fat ass and kept my party back at the entrance to her den, having my fighters deal with the tentacles and blightspawn.

The spider queen was harder then the brood mother


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 28, 2009)

no she didnt have those spells, we inda just sat there like dumb dumbs and beat stuff up

Spider queen fight was fun since it ended up being me vs 3 mini spiders at the end(everyone else died)


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 28, 2009)

Too bad morrigan cant have dragon form as the last in her shapeshifting line.

She would tear shit up


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Too bad morrigan cant have dragon form as the last in her shapeshifting line.
> 
> She would tear shit up



yeah i want dragon shapeshifting 

morrigan is noob compared to flemeth


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 28, 2009)

Dragon Flemeth is no where near as powerful as the High Dragon.

And the Deep Roads were a little annoying at times.


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2009)

hmm its just that flemmeth doesn't jump into the air and lands behind your casters like the high dragon sometimes does

would she actually move from her platform the battle would totally be different, at least that's what i think


----------



## The Boss (Nov 28, 2009)

I haven't played this game in more than 24 hours.. off I go to play it. I miss Alistairit so much.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 28, 2009)

I was way too much of a bitch in the early game and got Alistair mega pissed at me.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why Zevran? Why did you betray me? I gave you so much cool shit.


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Nov 28, 2009)

Tomorrow I will have enough money for precisely one game, new. Should it be this one?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I was way too much of a bitch in the early game and got Alistair mega pissed at me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



But you didn't give him love..



^Jarl IKarl

It depends on what other choices you have in mind!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 29, 2009)

omg.. The greatest thing just ahppened to me in the game.  I man  up Alistair earlier in the game.. and when his love stats for me was high enough.. instead of having to ask him to join me in my tent.. he tells me he wants to join me in my tent. My boner is so hard right now.  Manly Alistair.. :fapfapfap.. !!

Also best line I've hear all day-

-- "If you drank more wine, you'll whine much less." (Oghren to Alistair)  



Lord Yu said:


> I was way too much of a bitch in the early game and got Alistair mega pissed at me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Shame on you... love on them more.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2009)

The Boss said:


> omg.. The greatest thing just ahppened to me in the game.  I man  up Alistair earlier in the game.. and when his love stats for me was high enough.. instead of having to ask him to join me in my tent.. he tells me he wants to join me in my tent. My boner is so hard right now.  Manly Alistair.. :fapfapfap.. !!



Until a few days ago I thought you were male and gay for Alistair


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 29, 2009)

Muk said:


> hmm its just that flemmeth doesn't jump into the air and lands behind your casters like the high dragon sometimes does
> 
> would she actually move from her platform the battle would totally be different, at least that's what i think



Fight the Dragon in the circular ruins and it doesn't jump around either.

But no, the High Dragon is just much much stronger. It took me longer to kill it than it did Flemeth and I was a lower level when I fought her.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 29, 2009)

Apparently a new DLC coming soon. "Return to ostagar"

Correct me if im wrong, but dont you already go back there sometime in the main gameplay? Thought i read that somewhere in this thread. Or was the post referring to this dlc?

Just finished my romance with leli' too. Lulz at the "privacy" of being out next to the campire the whole time. And blah at them having the "sex" scene w/o nudity on her part. Though i suppose even having an animated scene that emulates sex(even w/o nudity) is a step in the right direction for the development and evolution of mature gaming


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2009)

No kidding.  The sex scenes in this game are hilarious.  The worst I have ever seen in a video game maybe.  

I'm having the same problem as Lord Yu.  Alistair and Zevran don't seem to like me all that much.  It's hard to get a lot of positive points when conversing with Alistair.  I hit all the good answers and I get like a +1.  Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Nov 29, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> But you didn't give him love..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really don't even know what's out. I have little interest in Modern Warfare 2, and I feel like I would like Assassin's Creed 2, but wouldn't get as much playtime out of it as I would Dragon Age.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 29, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I'm having the same problem as Lord Yu.  Alistair and Zevran don't seem to like me all that much.  It's hard to get a lot of positive points when conversing with Alistair.  I hit all the good answers and I get like a +1.  Fucking ridiculous.



Ive noticed that some of the companions will give you +2 thru +6 on SOME of the dialogue you can have with them in camp. Some of them only give you +1 or +2's. I think its set up to vary with each person. Only other way to get points with them in big numbers is to track down their gifts.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 29, 2009)

Rukia said:


> No kidding.  The sex scenes in this game are hilarious.  The worst I have ever seen in a video game maybe.
> 
> I'm having the same problem as Lord Yu.  Alistair and Zevran don't seem to like me all that much.  It's hard to get a lot of positive points when conversing with Alistair.  I hit all the good answers and I get like a +1.  Fucking ridiculous.



Zevran is hard? 
i think i had his approval until 70... without sleeping with him... give him leather boots and gloves tons of approval... and his conversation is not that hard... (male PC dunno about female)
Alistair that bastard is freaking hard.... i hope if you choose to harden his personality he becomes more tolerable... i'm not looking forward playing with my Human Noble Slut Rogue and pairing with him if he keeps being that boring...


----------



## The Boss (Nov 29, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Until a few days ago I thought you were male and gay for Alistair


I get that a lot... I guess gaming is a male's hobby. :WOW


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 29, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I get that a lot... I guess gaming is a male's hobby. :WOW





The Boss said:


> My boner is so hard right now.  Manly Alistair.. :fapfapfap.. !!




maybe im missing something, then.. but im pretty sure that implies you are a guy, and gay for alister 


Though yer right.. since home-gaming started (back with the atari days and joust) its been a mainly-guy hobby. Its brancing out to include the womenz lately, though. And thats a good thing. 

Still think yer a guy, though


----------



## Muk (Nov 29, 2009)

The Boss said:


> omg.. The greatest thing just ahppened to me in the game.  I man  up Alistair earlier in the game.. and when his love stats for me was high enough.. instead of having to ask him to join me in my tent.. he tells me he wants to join me in my tent. My boner is so hard right now.  Manly Alistair.. :fapfapfap.. !!
> 
> Also best line I've hear all day-
> 
> ...



you managed to have a manly alister? 

now that's something new


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 29, 2009)

Muk said:


> you managed to have a manly alister?
> 
> now that's something new



Naw, not that hard. Just get his approval to warm or better, and talk his ear off. Eventually..


*Spoiler*: __ 



he'll tell you about his sister, who lives in the denerim market district. Go see her (he'll recognize the door of her place, its next to wades emporium) and find out that she's a greedy, cold, coniving bitch. After his reunion with her not going so well, you can tell him that people are like that, and he should get used to it. That "toughens" him up, provided you dont go back on the sentiment the nxt time you talk to him regarding the whole incident




Though he hasnt pointed out the door for me yet. Maybe you have to get a certain level of warm before he does (he's at 43 for me right now)


----------



## Muk (Nov 29, 2009)

i think i made him a wuss last time around


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 29, 2009)

Muk said:


> i think i made him *wussier* last time around



Fixxy for accuracy


----------



## The Boss (Nov 29, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> maybe im missing something, then.. but im pretty sure that implies you are a guy, and gay for alister
> 
> 
> Though yer right.. since home-gaming started (back with the atari days and joust) its been a mainly-guy hobby. Its brancing out to include the womenz lately, though. And thats a good thing.
> ...


Oh I have a diick alright... and it's bigger than everyone's in here.... combined. :ho

I've always liked gaming since Mario came out.. 



Muk said:


> you managed to have a manly alister?
> 
> now that's something new


Manly AListair.. he's soo manly.. it makes me so happy.  



Wolfarus said:


> Naw, not that hard. Just get his approval to warm or better, and talk his ear off. Eventually..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


43 is still pretty low I think. Sweet talk him more.. :ho


----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I get that a lot... I guess gaming is a male's hobby. :WOW



No, it's just your username


----------



## The Boss (Nov 29, 2009)

I am disapointed that Liliana actually kneels down to kiss a dwarf but Alsiatir doesn't...  Fail.



Zaru said:


> No, it's just your username


Oh well.. until MGS3.. people assumed The Boss was male too.  .. if they were assuming at all.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



JESUS CHRIST ON A CRACKER! I JUST SOLO'D LOGHAIN'S GUARD!


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> JESUS CHRIST ON A CRACKER! I JUST SOLO'D LOGHAIN'S GUARD!



You solo'd her..

Let me guess..Mage with Blood Mage/Arcane warrior?


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 29, 2009)

Nope. Dual bladed Reaver/Champion with Dragon Plate armor.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 29, 2009)

Did you solo her after you found the Queen.. or later at the landsmeet?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 29, 2009)

That bitch with the heavy hitting? It took my entire team to beat her 

At least I didn't go to prison


----------



## Muk (Nov 29, 2009)

if you fight her after the queen, best place to kill her is in the room where the queen was imprisoned.

at most you'd pull 2 or 3 extra adds with you and they are easily dispatched while you wail down on the boss

after that its just a matter of killing those archers


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 29, 2009)

Dealing with uppity bodyguards is what mages with forcefield and crushing prison do best.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 29, 2009)

Half way done with my 3rd run..  Shit... 3 achievement left.


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2009)

I've managed to pull myself away from the game itself, because it's destroying my non-gaming life D:


----------



## FFLN (Nov 30, 2009)

Beating it with my first run-through seems to be enough for me. On my second run-through, I've only finished one ally quest so far, the Circle Tower. I'm just taking it easy and loading it up whenever I feel like playing it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 30, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Did you solo her after you found the Queen.. or later at the landsmeet?



After I found the Queen. Her archers pincushioned my team almost immediately. After that my main went all Guts mode and slaughtered everyone.



Just finished The Landsmeet. Intense stuff. Final battle tomorrow after school.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol the archers didn't even leave their spot when I fought them. I just ran away and dragged the melee fighters into a side room where the archers couldn't aim.


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Lol the archers didn't even leave their spot when I fought them. I just ran away and dragged the melee fighters into a side room where the archers couldn't aim.



that's how i usually beat her


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2009)

Next time I'll just let myself get caught with a female character and seduce the guard or something.


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2009)

i should get caught and see if i can break into the castle 

haven't done that route yet


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

organizedcrime said:


> I've managed to pull myself away from the game itself, because it's destroying my non-gaming life D:



Tell me your secret.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2009)

Boss, when you defeated the last monster, saw every  possible outcome of choices and heard every line of Alistair, you will stop.


For a day or so


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

I just discovered new dialogues from Alistair yesterday.. made my panties wet.  

I tried and stop playing the game for about a day..  then I went right back into it... the nexy day and spent 6-7 hrs playing it. :WOW HALP.  

Life after Alistair needs to start nao!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2009)

What would you do if you saw an authentic alistair cosplayer IRL


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

^ If the authentic Alistair cosplayer doesn't sound like Alistair.. I would have to mute them. Sorry, this bitch only wants the full package.  ...


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 30, 2009)

I wonder if the DLC coming over the next 2 years will be based after the epilogue or before the landsmeet


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

I got Starfang last night..


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I got Starfang last night..



congrats 

i don't like using starfang. I get gliches with starfang. sometimes it doesn't load the proper image for the weapon


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

Muk said:


> congrats
> 
> i don't like using starfang. I get gliches with starfang. sometimes it doesn't load the proper image for the weapon



 What a shitty glitch.  The weapon looks fucking cash.  Here's to hoping I can get the "Hit for 250 damage" achievement with this weapon.


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Tell me your secret.


Instead of playing the game for hours on end, I read discussions about it for hours on end ;_;





The Boss said:


> What a shitty glitch.  The weapon looks fucking cash.  Here's to hoping I can get the "Hit for 250 damage" achievement with this weapon.


If you really want that achievement
Step One - Mana Clash
Step Two - DONE.

EDIT: I feel this nigh-irresistible urge to come back to the game - not to play through the whole damn thing again, but to check out the other origins and play out the various nuances in the game. That's where the apparent 80 hours are.


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2009)

The Boss said:


> What a shitty glitch.  The weapon looks fucking cash.  Here's to hoping I can get the "Hit for 250 damage" achievement with this weapon.



you could do that achievement with an archer, just use arrow of death/slaying on a mage and hope he's got more than 250 HP and you have it


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

organizedcrime said:


> Instead of playing the game for hours on end, I read discussions about it for hours on end ;_;If you really want that achievement
> Step One - Mana Clash
> Step Two - DONE.
> 
> EDIT: I feel this nigh-irresistible urge to come back to the game - not to play through the whole damn thing again, but to check out the other origins and play out the various nuances in the game. That's where the apparent 80 hours are.



It would pain me to read about other people and their romance with Alistair. I must experience it first hand to be satisfied.  

The origins are pretty fun, You should. :ho



Muk said:


> you could do that achievement with an archer, just use arrow of death/slaying on a mage and hope he's got more than 250 HP and you have it


Im working with two hand weapon here.  Currently, Im saving it for the Broodmother.  So _soooooooooooon. _

Can't stop playing.. :WOW


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2009)

hmm if you are doing it with 2 hand weapon, berserk, indominate, final blow and hope you have a lot of strength to pwn the bitch!!!!

wait wrong order of things

berserk, final blow, indominate, since indominate doesn't really costs you any stamina to activate


----------



## The Boss (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep yep! That's the plan. :WOW That plus 2hand Starfang and 74 strength..


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 30, 2009)

Ahaahahah

I just got did that quest in Denerim Forest to help the elf dude get with the chick

i did her  ohohoho


----------



## The Boss (Dec 1, 2009)

^ Wut? You can do that as male?  I would have to try that out. 

Alistair.. so manly.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 1, 2009)

Ive managed to go a full day w/o playing it, and i havnt even completed my first run thru the game yet 

Got 3 / 4 ally quests done. Just need the url and im set.

Still havnt had the encounter for starfang, yet


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2009)

Arl, not url


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 1, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Arl, not url



arl, url.. just another cog in my war machine 

And check out my gearset for my pc (fighter)

So far, im using :
Weapon : Topsiders honor with grand master fire, elec and silverite runes
Armor : juggernaut set
Shield : Champions shield
Belt : Andruil's blessing
Ammy : The spellward
Rings : Life giver / Ring of ages

Booyah!


----------



## The Boss (Dec 1, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Still havnt had the encounter for starfang, yet



Keep traveling. I did that for 20 mins the other night and finally got it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 1, 2009)

I finished the game. I bet I barely did 20% on this first playthrough. I was at level 19 when I dueled the Arch Demon.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 1, 2009)

All my DLC files got corrupted so now i have to redownload every thing TT_TT


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Ahaahahah
> 
> I just got did that quest in Denerim Forest to help the elf dude get with the chick
> 
> i did her  ohohoho



how the hell? :ho


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2009)

I guess you have to meet some requirements in stats/skills.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 2, 2009)

Probably cunning. I don't remember my mage getting that option.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2009)

I had the option but she refused me


----------



## FFLN (Dec 2, 2009)

Zaru said:


> I had the option but she refused me



What were you? Human? Dwarf? Elf? What was your class? What was the stat that the majority of your points were in?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2009)

I was an elf mage, and my persuasion/cunning sucked.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

Wonder if you could bang her as a human

virgin popping ftw :ho


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 2, 2009)

haha, i didn't even get that option  

Oh well, second playthrough


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

seems like you can bang some elf servant too


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2009)

In which origin story? Human noble?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

Which is awesome

apparently you can go to that shy guy and brag about banging her to him

god I love bioware


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 2, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Which is awesome
> 
> apparently you can go to that shy guy and brag about banging her to him
> 
> god I love bioware



Wonder if that unlocks the "cock-block" achievement?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2009)

Someone in this thread said the dialogue option was "I tested out the goods"


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2009)

I believe if you are female Mage and if you have a relationship with Alistair, the Templar towards the end of the magi quest flirts with you, then Alistair gets jealous.   Goodies.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 2, 2009)

Can't you play this game in co-op like balders gate?

Edit: seems like you can't :S


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2009)

Inb4 coop DLC


----------



## Muk (Dec 2, 2009)

in before multiplayer mod


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2009)

lol co-op DLC


----------



## Muk (Dec 2, 2009)

i wonder how long it would take for them to make a multiplayer mod


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2009)

It wouldn't work. You can't have two people romancing Alistair..


----------



## Muk (Dec 2, 2009)

who said anything about romancing, you can always force him


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2009)

I already forced him at the Pearl for a 3some... he is a weak weak man..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

I read all the dialogue between your party while exploring

alistair is so awesome


LALALALA IM NOT LISTENING


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2009)

I knew I would like Alistair from the moment he cracked that joke, "... the grumpy one." pek


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 2, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I knew I would like Alistair from the moment he cracked that joke, "... the grumpy one." pek



I thought his line comparing morrigan to flemeth based on her nose was rather amusing 

I really hope future dlc's add some substantial content to the game. Even with shale's quest line and wardens keep, the world still feels too small for a 
1st rate rpg


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2009)

^ Did you watch the bonus material in the CE? Ferederin is just a small small part of that map.  Oh how I would love to see moar.


----------



## Muk (Dec 2, 2009)

The Boss said:


> ^ Did you watch the bonus material in the CE? Ferederin is just a small small part of that map.  Oh how I would love to see moar.



don't have CE 

but yeah i thought it may be a small piece of land. i mean they still have those from the empire and other places as well.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 2, 2009)

I want to go to Sten's country. I don't know why, I just do.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I want to go to Sten's country. I don't know why, I just do.





horray boring grumpy people for everybody :ho




The Boss said:


> I knew I would like Alistair from the moment he cracked that joke, "... the grumpy one." pek



I especially lolled at "have you ever licked a pole during winter(or something like that" line

oh yes zevran and miss oh im a barb are hilarious

zevran is such a perv and ohoho mss bard isn't a virgin

how shocking


----------



## Zaru (Dec 2, 2009)

Game lacked an upgradeable fortress/castle.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2009)

Muk said:


> don't have CE
> 
> but yeah i thought it may be a small piece of land. i mean they still have those from the empire and other places as well.


Oi.. you should get it.  You get cloth map of Ferederin.  

Yes.. Ferederin is located in the south.. so.. we still have North, East, and West to discover.  



Moonshine said:


> I want to go to Sten's country. I don't know why, I just do.


The only place I wanna discover is under Alistair's pants.  ... wat.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

I do a pretty good alistair impression :ho


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 2, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> horray boring grumpy people for everybody :ho


Exactly. No, I just wish to see the country itself


The Boss said:


> The only place I wanna discover is under Alistair's pants.  ... wat.



You would


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I do a pretty good alistair impression :ho


Do you now..  Well, I've got an erection then. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> I especially lolled at "have you ever licked a pole during winter(or something like that" line
> 
> oh yes zevran and miss oh im a barb are hilarious
> 
> ...


I <3 Alistair.  



Moonshine said:


> You would


I would do anything for Alistair. pek


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 2, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Oi.. you should get it.  You get cloth map of Ferederin.
> 
> Yes.. Ferederin is located in the south.. so.. we still have North, East, and West to discover.
> 
> ...



It's called Ferelden..






FERELDEN!!!




/namenazi


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> It's called Ferelden..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ferederin


Ferederin


Ferederin


"annoys"


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 2, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I would do anything for Alistair. pek


Which disturbs me.


Ciupy said:


> It's called Ferelden..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spelling right isn't one of shoko's qualities


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2009)

*FEREDERIN!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Which disturbs me.
> 
> 
> Spelling right isn't one of shoko's qualities


 Jealous.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 2, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> Which disturbs me.
> 
> 
> Spelling right isn't one of shoko's qualities



Oh that ain't the problem..

She/he spelled "Ferederin" wrong with great consistency,I give her/him that..



Maybe she has a thing for Roger Federer..?


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 2, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Jealous.


How many times must I tell you that I am not and never will be jealous of you....except for one thing . Especially not of your obsession with Alistair


Ciupy said:


> Oh that ain't the problem..
> 
> She/he spelled "Ferederin" wrong with great consistency,I give her/him that..


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Oh that ain't the problem..
> 
> *She/he* spelled "Ferederin" wrong with great consistency,I give her/him that..
> 
> Maybe she has a thing for Roger Federer..?


*lol* .. and I dunno who Roger Federer is..  



Moonshine said:


> How many times must I tell you that I am not and never will be jealous of you....except for one thing . Especially not of your obsession with Alistair.



One thing? :ho One thing is everything.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

federer


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2009)

No thanks.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 2, 2009)

The Boss said:


> *lol* .. and I dunno who Roger Federer is..
> 
> 
> 
> One thing? :ho One thing is everything.



About the she/he thing..

I want to believe that you are a cudly lovable girl,but at that point reality sets in and I remember that the Internet is populated only by hairy dudes that pose as cudly girls and I weep..





And Federer is also a famous tennis player who is rich and handsome and resembles Alistair a fair bit except he is dark-haired!


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 2, 2009)

The Boss said:


> One thing? :ho One thing is everything.



Is not

I still need to play through completely a second time

Everyone gets confused about your gender


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> About the she/he thing..
> 
> I want to believe that you are a cudly lovable girl,but at that point reality sets in and I remember that the Internet is populated only by hairy dudes that pose as cudly girls and I weep..
> 
> ...


I have seen her

she is hot :ho


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> About the she/he thing..
> 
> I want to believe that you are a cudly lovable girl,but at that point reality sets in and I remember that the Internet is populated only by hairy dudes that pose as cudly girls and I weep..:cry
> 
> And Federer is also a famous tennis player who is rich and handsome and resembles Alistair a fair bit except he is dark-haired!


lol Internet gender.  Assume what you want. I'm not the type to keep my gender a secret when people ask. 

Well.. I don't think he looks like Alistair at all.. nor would his personality be cute like Alistair's..  so.. Do not want. Money can't lure me in. Im too awesome for cash.  



Moonshine said:


> Is not
> 
> I still need to play through completely a second time
> 
> Everyone gets confused about your gender


You need to play moaaaaar! :WOW Gonna get more Acheiv. for tiger tonight.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 2, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I have seen her
> 
> she is hot :ho



Nevermind..I saw that she started the "Gamer chicks" thread right here..a thread I haven't seen until 10 minutes ago..






Soo..regarding Dragon Age..anybody on the PC tried to use the HD textures mod and if so,did it actually work or did it end up looking like s$^t?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

The Boss said:


> lol Internet gender.  Assume what you want. I'm not the type to keep my gender a secret when people ask.
> 
> Well.. I don't think he looks like Alistair at all.. nor would his personality be cute like Alistair's..  so.. Do not want. Money can't lure me in. Im too awesome for cash.
> 
> ...



im cute like alistair

and just as awesome

federer is agressive he likes breaking his rackets

sooo he is like sten/shale?


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 2, 2009)

The Boss said:


> You need to play moaaaaar! :WOW Gonna get more Acheiv. for tiger tonight.



I want to get the achievements for romancing everyone. I probably will play soon. Leliana doesn't seem to like me much even though I try hard.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> im cute like alistair
> 
> and just as awesome
> 
> ...


OOOOoOoO erection time!  

Sten's voice actor is hot..  



Ciupy said:


> Nevermind..I saw that she started the "Gamer chicks" thread right here..a thread I haven't seen until 10 minutes ago..


I wish I never created that thread. A bunch of fail in it. 



Moonshine said:


> I want to get the achievements for romancing everyone. I probably will play soon. Leliana doesn't seem to like me much even though I try hard.


Yeah, Leliana was harder than I though.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 2, 2009)

You talk to her and only get like +1 for a long convo. It makes me mad


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2009)

Fuck her.. all I need to know is how to please Alistair.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 2, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> You talk to her and only get like +1 for a long convo. It makes me mad



You just have to pretend you actually care about what she wants,just like in real life!


And be a religious adept as well!



By the way,what the heck is the name of the religion under the Chantry?

Makerism?

Chantrysm?


Edit:


The Boss..when they will start selling the "Virtual Orgasmatron 9000" gadget addon for video games..you will be the first to buy it to try it on Alistair,won't you..


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 2, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Fuck her.. all I need to know is how to please Alistair.


Yes Yes I know


Ciupy said:


> You just have to pretend you actually care about what she wants,just like in real life!
> 
> 
> And be a religious adept as well!
> ...



I try, but still its hard. Morrigan was easier

I have no idea


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> The Boss..when they will start selling the "Virtual Orgasmatron 9000" gadget addon for video games..you will be the first to buy it to try it on Alistair,won't you..


No... I would. 



Moonshine said:


> Yes Yes I know


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Dec 2, 2009)

2000th post! finally got dragon age working again on my computer...back up to ostogar baby! time to play for another 10 hours.

edit: drat, 2001st.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

and what is this HD textures pack I heard about


----------



## Muk (Dec 2, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> and what is this HD textures pack I heard about



i think its for close ups when people say the texture is too low quality

its available for pc, not sure about the consoles


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 2, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> and what is this HD textures pack I heard about



It is a PC-only mod that drastically increases the beauty of the game.

It's like going from Morrowind to Oblivion graphic-wise..


I don't really know how stable it is and that is why I am willing to wait a little longer for a little bit more polish..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> It is a PC-only mod that drastically increases the beauty of the game.
> 
> It's like going from Morrowind to Oblivion graphic-wise..
> 
> ...



link naow :ho


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2009)

Do eet *Ciupy* and tell us how it goes.


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 2, 2009)

Leliana mainly seems to be a "Gift Girl"
Give her any remotely religious item and she opens her legs.


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh anyone from the UK who doesn't own this-



or ?20 for collectors edition


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 2, 2009)

bioware sent me the "this is war" song

sweet


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

I have installed the HD pack

trying naow


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2009)

Sten conversing with the other party members is fucking hilarious.   I especially like when Morrigan is teasing him.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2009)

or lillian going all "OMG I SAW YOU PICKING FLOWERS"

or the shale/sten romance


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 2, 2009)

Dueling + Momentum = Mince meat


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2009)

Lesbian sex has been achieved.  It only took 26 hours!  Unfortunately, the sex is still lame.  Get rid of the fucking bra and panties when you make the sequel!  Stupid Bioware...


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 2, 2009)

Is all the sex as lame as the brothel sex?  If so, that is essentially a step back from what they achieved in Mass Effect.  I'm not the "OMG SEX IN GAMES AWSM" kind of guy, but I felt Bioware really did a good job with keeping it tasteful and well executed while pushing the boundaries a bit in ME.

With my dead Xbox I now only have my Zen Garden in Plants vs Zombies to tend to and my duties as a Grey Warden to end the blight.  A dead Xbox may be a bit liberating.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 3, 2009)

im curious if the world is even bigger than that

since it seems kinda small


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 3, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> im curious if the world is even bigger than that
> 
> since it seems kinda small



That's just a continent on the world of Thedas..


But it is the world for its inhabitants since,just like the ancient Greeks,they actually think that there is nothing out there except them..


----------



## FFLN (Dec 3, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> That's just a continent on the world of Thedas..
> 
> 
> But it is the world for its inhabitants since,just like the ancient Greeks,they actually think that there is nothing out there except them..



Well, they know the qunari are out there, kicking ass with their cannons.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 3, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Well, they know the qunari are out there, kicking ass with their cannons.



Didn't the qunari come from the North?


It would make the continent on which DA is taking place a continent on the southern hemisphere since they say that in the south there is a frozen wasteland and in the north they have a tropical climate (and from those tropical islands in the north the qunari came about)!


----------



## FFLN (Dec 3, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Didn't the qunari come from the North?
> 
> 
> It would make the continent on which DA is taking place a continent on the southern hemisphere since they say that in the south there is a frozen wasteland and in the north they have a tropical climate (and from those tropical islands in the north the qunari came about)!



The Qunari came from across the ocean, the east, and attacked and occupied the lands to the north of Fereldan. Fereldan is close to the southern pole, so the lands above it are probably close to the equator. There's no sense of real scale on this map, so it's hard to tell if that's just one continent or if it's a super continent.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2009)

the boss loves me :ho

the HD pack is pretty nice


----------



## Felix (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Zaru (Dec 3, 2009)

Well that's a lot to explore for future games/DLC


----------



## Felix (Dec 3, 2009)

I want more Mountain Regions
I love my share of Mountains in my RPGs

I love Mountains in RPGs.
And Snow...

I think I got like this ever since Guild Wars. The only High End areas were basically Ice and Snow


----------



## Muk (Dec 3, 2009)

hmm need money to buy new dlc


----------



## The Boss (Dec 3, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> the boss loves me :ho
> 
> the HD pack is pretty nice


Screen cap of Alistair's face or this post is useless.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 3, 2009)

I romanced Zevran last night...the gay sex was awkward


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the map Felix. The world is fucking huge, and what's better, unlike most RPG's there's more then one fuckin' country.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 3, 2009)

I just got Morrigan end and damn what a bich huh 

I need some Lesbian sex now to take the bad taste out.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 3, 2009)

Yoburi said:


> I just got Morrigan end and damn what a bich huh
> 
> I need some Lesbian sex now to take the bad taste out.



She has the interest of the world in mind!

So she sacrifices herself and her love for you in order to..

Well..we'll see about that in Dragon Age 2,won't we?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 3, 2009)

Morrigans ending isn't as bad as Alistair's if you are not a noble.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 3, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Morrigans ending isn't as bad as Alistair's if you are not a noble.



Is that a naked Alistair lunging himself at a Ogre I see in your avy..









Err..anyway..you get trolled anyway if you want to survive with Alistair at the end of the game..if you play as a female PC that is..because he still has to f#%k with ****** to survive!

Kinda evil from BioWare..


----------



## The Boss (Dec 3, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Is that a naked Alistair lunging himself at a Ogre I see in your avy..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why yes it s. 



.. and yes. The female endings for Alistair are all double edge swords. If you get his affection for you high enough, and you don't do the deal with Morrigan.... then at the end of the Archdemon fight he kisses you one last time and destroys the arch demon.  So saaaad. BUT Thats only if you know how to get that ending. :ho 

Thus I say.. Fuck you Bioware.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2009)

This game has much better dialogue than most rpg's.  And the voices all work pretty well.  I have seen promising games derail in the past because of poor voice casting... not the case here.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 3, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> She has the interest of the world in mind!
> 
> So she sacrifices herself and her love for you in order to..
> 
> Well..we'll see about that in Dragon Age 2,won't we?



You know i think this is the "true end" and we get some Wild Barbarian Bastard Old God as main character in DA2 the only question do we get to see Morrigan again or she die because of her mother.

Anyway the canon main character i think it's male and he "helps" the old god to survive  because it gives alot of food to DA2.

But damn maybe BioWare must take all this love out of there games i play DAO to kill dragons not fuck the game characters, i mean some idiots say that in Fallout the Vault Kid have a thing with Amada or Sara Lyons but who cares about this crap when you can paste some Enclave Assholes it's the same thing with DAO.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2009)

awesome alistair is awesome


----------



## FFLN (Dec 3, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> awesome alistair is awesome



That Alistair is *so* not awesome. The helm. What were you thinking?! He needs a cooler looking helm than that. He looks like a foot soldier in that thing.

Oh, and where is the high-res pack at?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2009)

its installed but I don't notice much except for shale being highressed and some higher resolutions on several places

maybe dwarf village and hellspawn road havent gotten highressed yet


----------



## FFLN (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh, if that's as far it is right now, I'll probably wait then. The graphics are okay as they are.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2009)

I think this looks better than the original



I think shale looks better too


----------



## The Boss (Dec 3, 2009)

^ that does look betetr. 



Vegitto-kun said:


> awesome alistair is awesome



Them pillars looks like shit bro.. and put the Blood Dragon armor on Alistair.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 3, 2009)

I concur. Alistair looks better in the Blood Dragon Armor... although not when my dwarf makes the armor look good. In my current game, Alistair is decked out in Templar Armor. Very befitting of him. Sten is in the Warden Armor. Zevran is, of course, in leather.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm kinda bummed that there is no '_single weapon style_' in the game...

shields are gay, 2 handers are slow and not everyone is ambidextrous


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 3, 2009)

FFLN said:


> I concur. Alistair looks better in the Blood Dragon Armor... although not when my dwarf makes the armor look good. In my current game, Alistair is decked out in Templar Armor. Very befitting of him. Sten is in the Warden Armor. Zevran is, of course, in leather.



I personally thing Alister looks best in Wades dragon bone armor


----------



## The Boss (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah the Warden armor looks great on Alistair.... but even better when its on the floor.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 4, 2009)

mods are so useful...

i just dl'd some sexy black leathers for my Rougish asskicker who stabs at supersonic speeds.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 4, 2009)

FFLN said:


> I concur. Alistair looks better in the Blood Dragon Armor... although not when my dwarf makes the armor look good. In my current game, Alistair is decked out in Templar Armor. Very befitting of him. Sten is in the Warden Armor. Zevran is, of course, in leather.





Zen-aku said:


> I personally thing Alister looks best in Wades dragon bone armor





The Boss said:


> Yeah the Warden armor looks great on Alistair.... but even better when its on the floor.



What is this, barbie and ken dressup medieval edition?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2009)

Zaru said:


> What is this, barbie and ken dressup medieval edition?



When you get into the story you want your squad mates to look bad ass as posible


----------



## Zaru (Dec 4, 2009)

Someone make a mod where you can give morrigan's clothes to alistair.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Someone make a mod where you can give morrigan's clothes to alistair.





Why did you put that into my head!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

I wanted to put it on shale or sten :ho


----------



## Zaru (Dec 4, 2009)

Bondage Shale pek


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 4, 2009)

It wants to violate me?

alistair then equips durillu and lube


----------



## The Boss (Dec 4, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Someone make a mod where you can give morrigan's clothes to alistair.


You're evil and I hate you.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 4, 2009)

It'd come in a pack with caveman  loincloth and a gimp suit.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 4, 2009)

is it there a mod to do the dwarf? (can't remember the name)
seriously i thought it was possible to do him, when he was completely wasted the conversation seemed to go in that direction


----------



## The Boss (Dec 4, 2009)

Check out my new tea cup.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2009)

It's fun playing as a Dalish Elf.  I just go around telling everyone they are worthless because they are human.

Wonder if noble dwarf will be the same.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 4, 2009)

^I like the city elf the guy look just like Mel Gibson in Braveheart my charcter name is  William Wallace and i even put some tattos it's by far one of the best backgrounds far more better than the gay mirror of the Dalish Elf.

I only like the noble dwarf, the city elf and the Magi the rest is just boring.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 4, 2009)

The noble dwarf is cool, except for when you don't know about the item glitch and you lose your dlc items D:


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2009)

Rukia said:


> It's fun playing as a Dalish Elf.  I just go around telling everyone they are worthless because they are human.
> 
> Wonder if noble dwarf will be the same.



No but you can be all "get away from me you lowly peasant"

Noble Dwarf is the best


----------



## Zaru (Dec 4, 2009)

Jotun said:


> The noble dwarf is cool, except for when you don't know about the item glitch and you lose your dlc items D:



What item glitch?


----------



## The Red Gil (Dec 4, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Grats on not being a filthy pirate.  DLC should never be necessary and isn't in Dragon Age.  *It comes with the standard bonus content of new missions, items, and a feature here or there, but nothing absolutely necessary.*
> 
> Warden's Keep gives you some sort of bonus storage in your camp or something, but you could also just get that with a free mod if you have the PC version.



Say no more as long as I don't have to paypal. 

now to learn how to mod!


----------



## FFLN (Dec 4, 2009)

Depending upon where you bought it... you may already have all of the DLC.

For starters... probably warrior. More HP means less injuries for your character.

Also, I've gotta say that it's pretty hard fighting dragons without any mages in my party. Of course, it wasn't like I was really trying, since I wasn't healing, but even if I was, it still seems tough. This also makes me wonder why the Dragon's Blood Armor doesn't offer fire resistance. Oh, my party is made up of dwarf warrior, Sten, Dog, and Zevran.


----------



## The Red Gil (Dec 4, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Depending upon where you bought it... you may already have all of the DLC.



I bought a used copy from GameStop, how would I tell if DLC is on it?



> For starters... probably warrior. More HP means less injuries for your character.



Yar I was reading the manual and I wanted to become a Reaver that's a good class right?



> Also, I've gotta say that it's pretty hard fighting dragons without any mages in my party. Of course, it wasn't like I was really trying, since I wasn't healing, but even if I was, it still seems tough. This also makes me wonder why the Dragon's Blood Armor doesn't offer fire resistance. Oh, my party is made up of dwarf warrior, Sten, Dog, and Zevran.



I just got the dog as soon as I read the post lmao.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 4, 2009)

dipset6 said:


> now to learn how to mod!


Just run daupdater.exe in your Dragon Age game files and open your mod files with it.  That's all it took for me to install my respec mod.  I would imagine most mods are just as simple.

My current go to mod site is .

edit: Wait... you got a used copy?  That's is about as bad as pirating since your money all went to GameStop   This also means you don't get mods of course.


----------



## The Red Gil (Dec 4, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Just run daupdater.exe in your Dragon Age game files and open your mod files with it.  That's all it took for me to install my respec mod.  I would imagine most mods are just as simple.



Now just to be clear I can make mods to my character and the whole nine right?



> My current go to mod site is .



Haha same as fallout nexus. bookmarked!



> edit: Wait... you got a used copy?  That's is about as bad as pirating since your money all went to GameStop  *This also means you don't get mods of course.*




Your kidding right?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 4, 2009)

dipset6 said:


> Your kidding right?


Uh I meant to say a used copy means you got the console version which, of course, is not moddable.  You can't sell used PC games.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, since you bought a used copy, that also means that you have absolutely no free DLC. If you want any of it, you're going to have to pay $15 for the Shale DLC, and another $7 for Warden's Keep. You also don't get the Blood Dragon Armor. Don't think you can buy that one either.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 4, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Check out my new tea cup.



Quoting for epicness.  

Anyhow, I shall return when new DLC is out. Until then.. I need to stop playing this game.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 4, 2009)

You just need to get to the point where you only play it in spurts. Unfortunately for you though... ME2 is coming out fairly soon.

And yes, lol at the mug.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 5, 2009)

Ooh, I really get irked by Alistair sometimes. He always seems to whine at any little morally 'bad' choice I make. Still, he's my main tank so I can't get rid of him. >< 

Just got Wynne earlier today and wow, life is so much easier now. I read about it earlier before but it really is true that the more mages you get, the game becomes drastically easier. I'm definitely playing a  mage on my next play through.


----------



## Muk (Dec 5, 2009)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Ooh, I really get irked by Alistair sometimes. He always seems to whine at any little morally 'bad' choice I make. Still, he's my main tank so I can't get rid of him. ><
> 
> Just got Wynne earlier today and wow, life is so much easier now. I read about it earlier before but it really is true that the more mages you get, the game becomes drastically easier. I'm definitely playing a  mage on my next play through.



if you go mage yes, it comes really too easy

all you need are 3 mages with cone of cold

and you can kill everything


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 5, 2009)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Ooh, I really get irked by Alistair sometimes. He always seems to whine at any little morally 'bad' choice I make. Still, he's my main tank so I can't get rid of him. ><
> 
> Just got Wynne earlier today and wow, life is so much easier now. I read about it earlier before but it really is true that the more mages you get, the game becomes drastically easier. I'm definitely playing a  mage on my next play through.



If you got Blood Magic you can stop all enemys and make they turn on each other besides the fact that you can heal your team if just one spell using Wynne or Morrigan if you want.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 5, 2009)

Just got starfang made. It looks badass, and even moreso with 3 grandmaster runes in it pek

Restarted my 1st playthru a cple days ago, too. Got tired of being the savior of the world, and barely having the cash to keep myself "lightly" stocked with healing items, much less any of the nicer gear pieces the merchants offer. (seems that the programmers intended for you to make your own healing kits / polt's, rather then rely on vender supply)

So i cheated in 2k gold, telling myself it was from duncan, who left it behind for me in a box in lothering, should anything happen to him in ostagar 

Just heard morrigan's comment about the mage tower being a phallus symbol


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 5, 2009)

Went on a shitty side quest binge late last night.  I am somewhat ashamed of myself... but I got a lot of gold out of it


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 5, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Went on a shitty side quest binge late last night.  I am somewhat ashamed of myself... but I got a lot of gold out of it



Yeah? and you'll spend every copper if you opt to buy 1 or 2 of the nicer gear pieces, or buy the supplies you need to craft yourself up a decent load of healing items, even assuming you have the neccessary party member and his/her herbalisim is 2nd level or higher.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2009)

I liked the quest that asked me to smuggle lyrium from dust town to the tower of magi.  I persuaded and intimidated my way to a profit of 50 gold pieces.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 5, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Yeah? and you'll spend every copper if you opt to buy 1 or 2 of the nicer gear pieces, or buy the supplies you need to craft yourself up a decent load of healing items, even assuming you have the neccessary party member and his/her herbalisim is 2nd level or higher.


I already spent it on backpacks and skill books   I'm always hesitant to buying weapons and armor in games where you can find better weapons and armor at any given moment (as far as I know).

Had some trouble with some of my old quests last night telling me to go talk to a random named person, but not reminding me where the hell in Ferelden this random NPC was.  "Go talk to Owen about his dead ass wife" Yeah, ok where the hell is "Owen"??

Bout to dive back in for a few hours.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2009)

I really think there should be an enchantment emoticon.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 6, 2009)

one of the greatest characters Bioware has ever made only says one word..._enchantment_...


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 6, 2009)

^ Yeah and he kill 100 Darkspawn to avenge his dad too.

But i think Morrigan still is the best character in this game this heartless bich is awesome.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2009)

He will enchant your soul if you look into his eyes :ho


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 6, 2009)

Woot, I'm starting to look badass now in my Warden's Commander Set and Alistair in the Templar armour.

I just hope the random event to get the meteor to fall doesn't take a long time to happen. >< I'm trying to get Starfang.


----------



## patoplastico (Dec 6, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Had some trouble with some of my old quests last night telling me to go talk to a random named person, but not reminding me where the hell in Ferelden this random NPC was.  "Go talk to Owen about his dead ass wife" Yeah, ok where the hell is "Owen"??



He's the smith from Redcliffe, the one you help to find his missing daughter at the castle. Or not, you can also kill him or lie to him.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2009)

I really wanted to kill that Brother Genitievi guy, but he fucking escaped!  

I have a question.  Somehow I guess I was locked into a romance with Zevran.  I never kissed him or anything, but I guess I led him on.  I DID SO BECAUSE I DON'T WANT HIM TO FUCKING BETRAY ME AGAIN!  But any way, I'm still pretty early in and an option to breakup became available. I selected it since I want Morrigan.  Do I still have a shot?  Or am I screwed because I was too friendly to Zevran?


----------



## patoplastico (Dec 6, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Do I still have a shot?  Or am I screwed because I was too friendly to Zevran?



If you're still romancing her there's nothing to worry about. They'll only friendzone you if you choose the other via dialogue. Or for plot reasons but (alistair the king), even so, if you have high coercion you can maintain your romance.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 6, 2009)

patoplastico said:


> He's the smith from Redcliffe, the one you help to find his missing daughter at the castle. Or not, you can also kill him or lie to him.


Yeah, I eventually ran into him again by revisiting all the places I had already been while doing all these side quests.  I honestly don't even pay attention to what I have to do for anything that isn't the main quest anymore.  I just wander around and click everything and shit gets done ;3


Rukia said:


> I really wanted to kill that Brother Genitievi guy, but he fucking escaped!
> 
> I have a question.  Somehow I guess I was locked into a romance with Zevran.  I never kissed him or anything, but I guess I led him on.  I DID SO BECAUSE I DON'T WANT HIM TO FUCKING BETRAY ME AGAIN!  But any way, I'm still pretty early in and an option to breakup became available. I selected it since I want Morrigan.  Do I still have a shot?  Or am I screwed because I was too friendly to Zevran?


I'm having my own relationship woes.  I have a low tolerance for religious zealots but also cannot tolerate not bringing whoever I can into my camp, so I begrudgingly let the chantry rogue chick into my party.  Ultimately changed my mind and now her friend bar or w/e is almost maxed out, but I haven't gotten anything new to talk to her about since talking about her damn shoe fetish.

I'm 30 hours in and am able to kiss Morrigan (even though she bitches at every choice I make), so does that mean I fucked up my chances with chantry chick from the beginning?

About your problem, I certainly dont know for sure, but I didn't think my party members would be aware of other relationships until things got serious with multiple people?  That's at least how it worked in Mass Effect.  You could lead on two relationships, but once things started to get real you had to make a choice.  Dragon Age might also be different since some of these people are into some kinky stuff....


----------



## Stalin (Dec 6, 2009)

How big is the world, I heard the areas were tiny.


----------



## The Red Gil (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey.

I have to light the torch for the tower of ishmael well so far im at the point where you go into the larger middle room with the trap wire and its f@#$ing pissing me off...

any strategies?


----------



## patoplastico (Dec 6, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I'm having my own relationship woes.  I have a low tolerance for religious zealots but also cannot tolerate not bringing whoever I can into my camp, so I begrudgingly let the chantry rogue chick into my party.  Ultimately changed my mind and now her friend bar or w/e is almost maxed out, but I haven't gotten anything new to talk to her about since talking about her damn shoe fetish.



lol Leliana isn't what she appears to be. Not at all.
She's a tricky one. If you don't flirt with her at the first oportunity, you're friendzoned for life. And she's kinda bugged, too, difficult to romance and difficult to open her quest. If you don't start the 'bards are spies!' you miss your chance.




> About your problem, I certainly dont know for sure, but I didn't think my party members would be aware of other relationships until things got serious with multiple people?  That's at least how it worked in Mass Effect.  You could lead on two relationships, but once things started to get real you had to make a choice.  Dragon Age might also be different since some of these people are into some kinky stuff....



Exactly like this. If you start getting serious with 2/3 people at the same time, when you talk to one of them (usually the one that likes you less), they'll say it's not fair to the other blabla and force you to choose.



dipset6 said:


> Hey.
> 
> I have to light the torch for the tower of ishmael well so far im at the point where you go into the larger middle room with the trap wire and its f@#$ing pissing me off...
> 
> any strategies?



Retreat to the first corridor and ambush when they follow. It's easier this way if you don't have a rogue to destroy the trap. Learned the hard way.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 6, 2009)

patoplastico said:


> lol Leliana isn't what she appears to be. Not at all.
> She's a tricky one. If you don't flirt with her at the first oportunity, you're friendzoned for life. And she's kinda bugged, too, difficult to romance and difficult to open her quest. If you don't start the 'bards are spies!' you miss your chance.


I thought we had a bards are spies talk?  I dunno.  She came off as a religious zealot at first, but after hearing all her stories and talking about shoes she is actually more appealing to me than anyone else in camp.  I only fooled around with Morrigan for the sake of causing future problems with whoever I _really_ chose, but now she is the only person I can do anything with


----------



## patoplastico (Dec 6, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I thought we had a bards are spies talk?  I dunno.



Do you guys talk about Marjolaine? If yes, put her in your party and travel until you get ambushed by an archer leader. Then you'll get her quest.




> I only fooled around with Morrigan for the sake of causing future problems with whoever I _really_ chose, but now she is the only person I can do anything with


And when you reach love status... :/
You can cheat to open the romance again, you know.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 6, 2009)

patoplastico said:


> Do you guys talk about Marjolaine? If yes, put her in your party and travel until you get ambushed by an archer leader. Then you'll get her quest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;o We did talk about Marjrarmaorajra, but I have never bothered to put her in my party yet.  I will give that a shot.

Me and Morrigan are doing fine.  My character just has no business being with her.  Saving her for the "evil" play through.  I just want her and Leiliana to have to confront me and I will dump Morrigan for the fun of it ;3


----------



## The Red Gil (Dec 6, 2009)

NOW HOW DO I KILL THIS BIG TROLL!?


----------



## Payapaya (Dec 6, 2009)

dipset6 said:


> NOW HOW DO I KILL THIS BIG TROLL!?



Use the mage and try to land either Weakness or Paralyze on him.  It does not last long but it helps.  Flaming Weapons is also nice to have on.  

Set the warrior you get to be an archer.  Be sure to also set it so that he is ranged. 

Of course this works if you are a melee character.  If you are a mage than you have to go about it in a different way.  Be sure to save your stuns for when he grabs one of your characters.  They do work, and they force the Ogre to drop your characters.  If you have death root or venom throw that on. 

Other than that be sure you have a good number of healing potions and move your ranged characters when he gets ready to throw the boulder.  One last final suggestion would be to control the mage when he is chasing after him.  Just run around like a mad man as the Ogre can wipe him out in two shots.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 6, 2009)

dipset6 said:


> NOW HOW DO I KILL THIS BIG TROLL!?


It's an _ogre_.


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2009)

fire always works

wait ....


i thought you ment there was a troll in the tread 

didn't realize you guys were talking about actually killing the ogre in game 

he's rather easy on PC even on hard mode 

never had trouble killing him


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok this looks good, everything I've played out of Bioware has been great, and this looks like something they put the most effort into.

Picking this up for ps3, I hope it doesn't leave a bad taste in my mouth like Fallout 3.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2009)

I was hoping for an opportunity to romance Flemeth.  

She has definitely picked up a lot of skills considered her experience.


----------



## TDM (Dec 6, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Picking this up for ps3, I hope it doesn't leave a bad taste in my mouth like Fallout 3.


Dragon Age succeeded in at least one place where Fallout 3 was miserably unsuccessful - moral decisions. Though the game isn't a constant decision making contest, there isn't a bludgeoning karma meter to tell you what to do. The closest is your companions' approval, which is still pretty ambiguous given their own serious biases.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2009)

organizedcrime said:


> Dragon Age succeeded in at least one place where Fallout 3 was miserably unsuccessful - moral decisions. Though the game isn't a constant decision making contest, there isn't a bludgeoning karma meter to tell you what to do. The closest is your companions' approval, which is still pretty ambiguous given their own serious biases.


Some of these choices are really funny.

You find a wounded elf in the forest during the Dalish Elf Quest.  There are like six choices.  Including a heartless one that allows you to kill the poor injured elf.  I laughed at the "check his equipment" choice.  That was a nice touch.

Some fucking noob hunter elf wanted me to help him get this Geyna chick, but I romanced her myself.  lmao.  Fucking epic.  Ship Captain @ the Pearl, chick @ the bar in Redcliffe, Geyna @ the Dalish Camp, and girl looking for her brother @ the chantry in Redcliffe.  I am getting a lot of action this round.


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Some of these choices are really funny.
> 
> You find a wounded elf in the forest during the Dalish Elf Quest.  There are like six choices.  Including a heartless one that allows you to kill the poor injured elf.  I laughed at the "check his equipment" choice.  That was a nice touch.
> 
> Some fucking noob hunter elf wanted me to help him get this Geyna chick, but I romanced her myself.  lmao.  Fucking epic.  Ship Captain @ the Pearl, chick @ the bar in Redcliffe, Geyna @ the Dalish Camp, and girl looking for her brother @ the chantry in Redcliffe.  I am getting a lot of action this round.



you are tempting me to continue playing my male dwarf rogue 

i haven't bothered continuing with him yet but it seems there are some things that need doing


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 6, 2009)

I want someone to explore the whole influencing your party members system KOTOR2 had.  I find it annoying when my party members are stubborn and will not ever change their views on things unless a specific story event happens to change them.  I want to use my ridiculous coercion to fundamentally change the views of some of the characters in my party.

Dragon Age lets me at least persuade my party members, but that will only get me out of a sticky situation here or there with them.

Almost done with Orzammar which is the last of the armies I need to recruit.  Can't wait to see what happens


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 6, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Some of these choices are really funny.
> 
> You find a wounded elf in the forest during the Dalish Elf Quest.  There are like six choices.  Including a heartless one that allows you to kill the poor injured elf.  I laughed at the "check his equipment" choice.  That was a nice touch.



I remember when the game starts out. At Ostagar, you're given the choice of giving the imprisoned guy food or just kill him and take the key. Muahahahahaha. That's when I knew there was going to be something special with the game's dialogue. 



> Some fucking noob hunter elf wanted me to help him get this Geyna chick, but I romanced her myself.  lmao.  Fucking epic.  Ship Captain @ the Pearl, chick @ the bar in Redcliffe, Geyna @ the Dalish Camp, and girl looking for her brother @ the chantry in Redcliffe.  I am getting a lot of action this round.



Buahahha, I just did that quest a min ago and bedded her too. What just made it even more hilarious was that Wynne approved of it (+7) and even learnt the minor willpower skill because of it. Lol. I guess Wynne used to be more 'adventurous' when she was younger.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm back in the love game with Morrigan, baby.  She told me about the grimoire and I asked what I would get out of helping her.  A simple "my tent gets cold" remark was enough to get me out of that bullshit friends relationship.  

I am mage-ing it up right now in the tower.  Wynne, Morrigan, and my mage character.  (Zevran brought along to open chests.)  

Muk, you bastard.  That wasn't the sort of enchantment I was looking for.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 7, 2009)

Fuuuuck the dwarf place is so looooong, but it just got so epiiic.  Gunna have to finish it off tomorrow.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh shit.. I'm having withdraws...  I miss the world of Dragon Age.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2009)

The caves and the tower are both too long in my opinion.  I have to take a break in the middle of those fights.  (And that is what I am doing right now.)  I will defeat that pesky sloth demon tomorrow.


----------



## TDM (Dec 7, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Oh shit.. I'm having withdraws...  I miss the world of Dragon Age.


It hurts like a _bitch_, never being able to play until you have loads of free time.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2009)

I like Muk's set.  I wish I could design a character that looked more like Ophelia. That's a minor gripe.  Not enough hairstyles or faces to choose from when creating characters.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2009)

organizedcrime said:


> It hurts like a _bitch_, never being able to play until you have loads of free time.



 Yes.. it does hurt like a bitch... _baaaaaaaaaawwww_.... I miss it very much.


----------



## The Red Gil (Dec 7, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Some of these choices are really funny.
> 
> You find a wounded elf in the forest during the Dalish Elf Quest.  There are like six choices.  Including a heartless one that allows you to kill the poor injured elf.  I laughed at the "check his equipment" choice.  That was a nice touch.
> 
> Some fucking noob hunter elf wanted me to help him get this Geyna chick, but I romanced her myself.  lmao.  Fucking epic.  Ship Captain @ the Pearl, chick @ the bar in Redcliffe, Geyna @ the Dalish Camp, and girl looking for her brother @ the chantry in Redcliffe.  I am getting a lot of action this round.



OMFG.

I'm on that part right now.

I rofl'd at the option to kill him, nobody does it better than Bioware.

I also noticed it has that same koto II type feel to it.


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I like Muk's set.  I wish I could design a character that looked more like Ophelia. That's a minor gripe.  Not enough hairstyles or faces to choose from when creating characters.



i know what you mean 

i can't make the characters i want 

i hope someone is going to make a few extra hair styles so we can add them


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 7, 2009)

I was wondering about a totally evil party.
For example: Shale, Morrigan(healer build...), Sten and Warden(Damage/Crowdcontrol caster).


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 7, 2009)

^
Still havnt seen a rpg where you can be truly evil and destroy the world you're supposed to save. In this case, it lets you side with the darkspawn / archdemon, and you wage your battles AGAINST the greywardens, their allies, and the surface people 



The Cheat said:


> How big is the world, I heard the areas were tiny.



Well, yes and no. The game -is- limited to the number of area's you can play in (as opposed to say oblivion or fallout 3, where you could roam where you wanted too) but some of the area's (like the dorf one) are of decent size

Now if bioware released dragon age 2, and the ONLY thing they changed(aside from the obvious new plot, quests, ect) was the size of the playable world, AND let you roam about as you will (again, think oblivion or fallout 3) then id prob die of dehydration at my pc


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> ^
> Still havnt seen a rpg where you can be truly evil and destroy the world you're supposed to save. In this case, it lets you side with the darkspawn / archdemon, and you wage your battles AGAINST the greywardens, their allies, and the surface people
> 
> 
> ...



I would say Hordes of the Underdark is the closest thing you can come up with. Since if you are really evil, you can make Mephistopheles your own lackey, thus you rule the underworld and maybe the material world as well, in the epilogue.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 7, 2009)

MOTHERFUCK SPOILERS

I know it's been a few weeks and all, but this is a huge game I need a more time


----------



## Zaru (Dec 7, 2009)

Reminds me that I never finished HotU.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 7, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> MOTHERFUCK SPOILERS
> 
> I know it's been a few weeks and all, but this is a huge game I need a more time



What spoilers are you talking about?  You are informed about the archdemon and the dwarves before you even leave the ostagar area.

or do you srsly NOT pay attention, like at all, to the game dialogue?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 7, 2009)

> Still havnt seen a rpg where you can be truly evil and destroy the world you're supposed to save. In this case, it lets you side with the darkspawn / archdemon, and you wage your battles AGAINST the greywardens, their allies, and the surface people


iono mang.  I read up to "...lets you side with the darkspawn/archdemon..." and said fuuuuuuuuuuck.  I don't know what that means or if its actually a choice in the game, but my serious spoiler alarm went off and I flipped.

Whether real or not, I read it now and I'm over it.


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 7, 2009)

Is there anything more overpowered in this game than blood mages? I'm playing one now and almost done with the game. I don't see how it's possible. 

Also, blood mage + other spec doesn't count.


----------



## The Red Gil (Dec 7, 2009)

Is there any way to kill that overpowered Mage in the Dalish forest?

Or do you just accept his quest, because I really want to kill this freak.

Also is it recommended to fight those undead at that tomb?


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 7, 2009)

What? The Old Hermit?

I used mass paralyze and just nuked the shit out of everything


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 7, 2009)

dipset6 said:


> Is there any way to kill that overpowered Mage in the Dalish forest?
> 
> Or do you just accept his quest, because I really want to kill this freak.
> 
> Also is it recommended to fight those undead at that tomb?




*Spoiler*: __ 



you talking about the mad hermit? Or the dalish keeper? (the one that looks kind of like a bald vampire  )




With either of them, i just use the tried and true advice i got from the arena blademaster in oblivion :  "ugh, spellcasters.. just run up close and stab em' a cple times.. that'll teach em' "



(shield bash, overpower or shield pommel works wonders)


Just got the dragon slayer achievement too 


*Spoiler*: __ 



for kiling the dragon near the urn of sacred ashes


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2009)

Good news guys! 

I'm returning to the world of Dragon Age...


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 7, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Good news guys!
> 
> I'm returning to the world of Dragon Age...



you're trying to be the dragon age version of that taiwanese guy and wow, arntcha..


----------



## patoplastico (Dec 7, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> ^
> Still havnt seen a rpg where you can be truly evil and destroy the world you're supposed to save. In this case, it lets you side with the darkspawn / archdemon, and you wage your battles AGAINST the greywardens, their allies, and the surface people




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think choosing your life by letting Morrigan have her demon god baby is pretty fucked up, anti gw, evil, fear the end of the world thing. I bet that nothing good will coming from this. 
Flemeth is still alive somewhere and Morrigan is far from being a good person.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> you're trying to be the dragon age version of that taiwanese guy and wow, arntcha..



Wait.. wut.. no..  I don't know what taiwanese guy you are talking about?


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 7, 2009)

The scripting for the foursome was funny as hell.

Leliana wants to "keep an eye on you both"
You then get the option for Zevran to join in, which i replied "The more the Merrier"
Zevran calls Leliana a saucy little minx and then they get to it...

After Leliana and Isabela agree to never speak of this again, at which point Zevran says "As long as we get to 'do' it again. Then all three agree thats a good idea.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 7, 2009)

I have to try to get that foursome. I romanced Zevran, just taking way to long to romance Leliana. I need to find more gifts for her.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 7, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Wait.. wut.. no..  I don't know what taiwanese guy you are talking about?


I'm guessing he was referring to the one who played WoW in an internet cafe to death.  Literally.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I have to try to get that foursome. I romanced Zevran, just taking way to long to romance Leliana. I need to find more gifts for her.


Why would you want that..  



Stumpy said:


> I'm guessing he was referring to the one who played WoW in an internet cafe to death.  Literally.


Wut? That's crazy.. if anything I would be at home and playing Dragon Age to death. Not at a cafe.


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2009)

grrr i am soooo tempted to play this again 

i want to make another main tank  

or should i play a 2 weapon wielding warrior?

i dun like playing rogue or mage

they are not fun to play xD


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 7, 2009)

You don't like playing as mage? I didn't before as well but when I went to the mage origin story I suddenly like the mage. 


SHOKO-I would want that for the hell of it


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> You don't like playing as mage? I didn't before as well but when I went to the mage origin story I suddenly like the mage.
> 
> 
> SHOKO-I would want that for the hell of it



it is boring playing a mage as my main.

i avoid putting any mages into my group after my 2nd run through 

it's just that much more challenging and fun to have a group full of melees/rangers/rogues

i mean yes i could use a mage and nuke the shit out of them, but to hell with that

i just get a potion master and pump myself full with potions and then i just go around meleeing shit and see them falter

besides that way i never have to worry about friendly fire.

big problem to fight with a mage on friendly fire, the only spells i can use are like single target spells, since i don't like having to control anyone but my main

so i can't really 'program' the mages properly so they use their aoe's spell correctly, so might as well skip it entirely


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2009)

Friendly fire.. just reminded me... lol my team mates keep slipping when I cast that one blizzard spell.


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2009)

god those big aoe's are only useful if you are trying to kill enemies from across the room through line of sight

i haven't found any other use for them

and i can achieve the same with using a bow and setting up a nice ganking trap with my party, no need for me to use those spells that don't do any damage in the end anyways


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 7, 2009)

Muk said:


> it is boring playing a mage as my main.
> 
> i avoid putting any mages into my group after my 2nd run through
> 
> ...


Ah I understand. 

I myself haven't really messed around with the potion making and such. So I really don't know how big of impact they are.

Mage's can be a big problem for friendly fire. Though since I don't feel like being challenged and am a lazy person, I play on casual so I don't have that problem.

For me though I prefer having at Wynne in my party to heal so I don't have to go using potions all the time. On some parts I tend to run out of them fast.


The Boss said:


> Friendly fire.. just reminded me... lol my team mates keep slipping when I cast that one blizzard spell.


I hope you did that to Alistair


----------



## The Boss (Dec 7, 2009)

*Muk*: You should still play Female mage just so Alistair will dump you in the end. 

*Moon*: He is always in my party.. so OFC I DID!


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 7, 2009)

Did you ever light him on fire as well?


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2009)

The Boss said:


> *Muk*: You should still play Female mage just so Alistair will dump you in the end.
> 
> *Moon*: He is always in my party.. so OFC I DID!



o.O alister dumps you because you are a mage  

damn i gotta pick up that mage save then that i had not completed yet

but playing mage is annoying

they don't get cool looking armor. all the armor looks so retarded

and the staff, well yeah ... not that many staffs around either


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 7, 2009)

dual wielding rogues >>>>>>> dual wielding fighters

not to mention that with combat stealth you're practically unkillable


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2009)

maybe if you use berserker and erm ...... champion it will help as dual wield warrior

you get the buff to attack/dmg and an extra buff from berserk


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 7, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I'm guessing he was referring to the one who played WoW in an internet cafe to death.  Literally.



Actually i was referring to this guy ---> 

when i was referring to boss


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 7, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Actually i was referring to this guy --->
> 
> when i was referring to boss


That's probably the same guy.  He died shortly thereafter having fulfilled his life goal.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> The scripting for the foursome was funny as hell.
> 
> Leliana wants to "keep an eye on you both"
> You then get the option for Zevran to join in, which i replied "The more the Merrier"
> ...


Fuck.  I should have brought Leliana.  I had a threesome with Isabella and Zevran instead.  Leliana would have definitely made the ratio more appealing.  



The Boss said:


> Friendly fire.. just reminded me... lol my team mates keep slipping when I cast that one blizzard spell.


I'm playing as a Mage right now.  And I love standing far in the back and casting Earthquake where all of the melee battles are occurring.  (Teammates fall all the time during this.)

Another thing I really enjoy is freezing an enemy and then immediately shattering them with another spell.  I did this to a fucking Ogre once!


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 7, 2009)

Muk said:


> god those big aoe's are only useful if you are trying to kill enemies from across the room through line of sight
> 
> i haven't found any other use for them
> 
> and i can achieve the same with using a bow and setting up a nice ganking trap with my party, no need for me to use those spells that don't do any damage in the end anyways



Pft. Fireball regularly does upper 90s initial damage to everyone I shoot it it at, not to mention the DOTs.

I think the undisputed king of AOE are the walking bomb spells, though. I normally do 150 damage to everything within range, and I've done 230 once. 

And Blood Wound is the most useful ability in game. Unresistable AOE instant stun and DOT.


----------



## Muk (Dec 8, 2009)

i remember there was a link to a mod page that you could search through

now where was it 

i want to change my mabari dog's look to that of whitherfang 

nvm i found it, added the link to the first post if anyone needs it.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 8, 2009)

Muk said:


> o.O alister dumps you because you are a mage
> 
> damn i gotta pick up that mage save then that i had not completed yet
> 
> ...



He dumps you if you King him... ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  Fuck you and your noble bloood... ..  

Anyways, the mages outfit loks pretty gay on the guys, but I think they looks nice on the chicks... if you know where to find them.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 8, 2009)

its weird not seign alister in heavy armor....

its unnatural i don't like it


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 8, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> its weird not seign alister in heavy armor....
> 
> its unnatural i don't like it


I agree...he looks puny and easily breakable...



The Boss said:


> That's ugly.



except it isn't


----------



## Muk (Dec 8, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

i hate you windows

why did you have to die 

now i lost all my save data since i reformated, and i have to reinstall everything


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 8, 2009)

Patch 1.02 for PC is out


Nothing I was needing too bad, but hopefully a couple AI fixes in there can make my combat a bit less janky.

@Muk
:S I am terribly sorry for you loss.


----------



## Muk (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah 

i guess i'll have to restart a new game 

ohh shit, i lost all the characters i created 

and all my add ons  i'll have to save those override folder somehow


----------



## The Boss (Dec 8, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> I agree...he looks puny and easily breakable...
> 
> 
> 
> except it isn't



Im sorry.. did you have something to show me? Alistair looks _goooooooood_ there..


----------



## FFLN (Dec 8, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Im sorry.. did you have something to show me? Alistair looks _goooooooood_ there..



...you can't even see his *FACE *in that image...:|


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2009)

Uck

you know that mission in the orphanage(or however you write it) in the elven alienage is bugged for me

after I defeat the demon the door stay locked and if I talk to the blind fucker the movie when you enter the room replays

and then no demon or nothing just the guy in the middle of the room

every time I talk to him the same thing happens


what the fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## FFLN (Dec 8, 2009)

Reload?

You shouldn't be able to talk to him after that scene...


----------



## The Boss (Dec 8, 2009)

FFLN said:


> ...you can't even see his *FACE *in that image...:|



On to the left there buddy..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Reload?
> 
> You shouldn't be able to talk to him after that scene...



I reloaded, I did other quests before him I visited every single thing before going back to him

still happens


----------



## Muk (Dec 8, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I reloaded, I did other quests before him I visited every single thing before going back to him
> 
> still happens


load an earlier save

it happens sometimes


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2009)

Muk said:


> load an earlier save
> 
> it happens sometimes



I did hence why I said that I did other quests before him and going around everything


----------



## Muk (Dec 8, 2009)

well that's better than having to restart completely


----------



## stavrakas (Dec 8, 2009)

Muk said:


> god those big aoe's are only useful if you are trying to kill enemies from across the room through line of sight
> 
> i haven't found any other use for them



Thos big aoe attacks can be cast behind a wall, you don't need to maintain a line of sight. Alternatively, send your tank in the middle of the enemies and have him taunt. Use force-field on him and then cast Inferno or Tempest. Watch the mobs die helplessly.


----------



## Muk (Dec 8, 2009)

stavrakas said:


> Thos big aoe attacks can be cast behind a wall, you don't need to maintain a line of sight. Alternatively, send your tank in the middle of the enemies and have him taunt. Use force-field on him and then cast Inferno or Tempest. Watch the mobs die helplessly.



that is exactly why it is boring

and didn't i say you could ignore line of sight?


----------



## stavrakas (Dec 8, 2009)

Muk said:


> that is exactly why it is boring
> 
> and didn't i say you could ignore line of sight?



My bad, I thought you meant you needed line of sight.

On a side note, I need a new game, I've finished DA like 3-4 times already


----------



## Muk (Dec 8, 2009)

stavrakas said:


> My bad, I thought you meant you needed line of sight.
> 
> On a side note, I need a new game, I've finished DA like 3-4 times already



take a 2 days break or a week, like i did

i have urges to play it again 

that's why i am so annoyed at losing all my saves, especially my new game that i started yesterday


----------



## stavrakas (Dec 8, 2009)

Muk said:


> take a 2 days break or a week, like i did
> 
> i have urges to play it again
> 
> that's why i am so annoyed at losing all my saves, especially my new game that i started yesterday



Dunno, already finished all the origins stories, finished the game on nightmare and then on nightmare solo. I started a new game with some cool mods and the characters look badass for a change (even Leliana!), but it's pretty boring doing the same things again.

How did you lose your saves?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 8, 2009)

Something reminds me of the boss here.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2009)

This game really is fucking hilarious.  And this proves I need to keep playing.  I have yet to accomplish ALL of the cool shit this game has to offer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at5T7qeQ1ys&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Dec 8, 2009)

^ It's even worst with Alistair. Fucking Boiware is cruel.


----------



## TDM (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm finishing up my second run (did it as a warrior first, now a mage), but I feel like there isn't enough unique content left to fuel a third run as a rogue. Anybody have any ideas/opinions on the matter?


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 8, 2009)

organizedcrime said:


> I'm finishing up my second run (did it as a warrior first, now a mage), but I feel like there isn't enough unique content left to fuel a third run as a rogue. Anybody have any ideas/opinions on the matter?



Aside from playing thru the rest of the orgin stories, id have to agree with you. Simply not enough updated content to keep replaying it viable. They are supposed to be releasing a new area "this holiday season", so id assume it'll be out in a week or 2. But aside from that...


----------



## TDM (Dec 8, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Aside from playing thru the rest of the orgin stories, id have to agree with you. Simply not enough updated content to keep replaying it viable. They are supposed to be releasing a new area "this holiday season", so id assume it'll be out in a week or 2. But aside from that...


Right - I might choose to just play through the Origin stories, but not the rest; the moments in the Fade, the damned spiders, and the Deep Roads can be really annoying for a relatively casual gamer.

Don't get me wrong, it was a very fun game, but the replayability kind of hits a stone wall after the second run (typically the one where you go over things with a fine comb). There are only so many different combinations you can have to your party until you realize that you've been playing, essentially, the same thing.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 9, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I reloaded, I did other quests before him I visited every single thing before going back to him
> 
> still happens



That sucks. I get bugs too sometimes like during dialogue I can't actually hear the people talking...hate it when that happens


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

FFLN said:


> That's not what I meant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



first one

A noclip cheat would be usefull to clip through the closed door


----------



## FFLN (Dec 9, 2009)

I suggest that you post in the Bioware forums then. Maybe someone'll be able to help you more than we will.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

some people already did

nobody has a solution

game killing bug it is


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 9, 2009)

I've seen that often.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 9, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> some people already did
> 
> nobody has a solution
> 
> game killing bug it is



Had that in neverwinter nights 2... couldn't advance in the story. Shit sucks.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

Is it normal when I go to redcliffe when it got attacked by the darkspawn that I instant kill

EVERYTHING?

And does the look of your army change depending on the donations?

pictures whoo


*Spoiler*: __ 



whirlwind is awesome



Dwarf + greywarden = combo hit



me and alistair chilling and killing while shale does...nothing



WTF JUST HAPPENED


----------



## The Boss (Dec 9, 2009)

^ Hey *Vegitto*... gimme more screen caps of Alistair.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 9, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Is it normal when I go to redcliffe when it got attacked by the darkspawn that I instant kill



Yes, it's normal.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2009)

And I have finished the game

I got a pretty good ending

elves are happy, im alistairs assistant, too bad the dwarves have to be all "LOL RELIGION I KIIIILL YOU and lol anvil kills us" and that whole dude that investigated the ashes killing himself bit

is there a huge difference in story telling in the human mage origins or is it just the beginning but the rest is the same


----------



## Muk (Dec 9, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> And I have finished the game
> 
> I got a pretty good ending
> 
> ...



it probably will be different depending on the choices you made


----------



## Wu Fei (Dec 9, 2009)

i like my rpgs. but this game looks meh. i loved jade empire tho.  mass effect was pretty meh to me. i don't lik sci fi much. would i like this?

what makes this game stand out and enjoyable?


----------



## FFLN (Dec 9, 2009)

The Dragon Age site does a better job of selling itself than we would. Just go there and check out the trailers, character videos, and other stuff. Just try to avoid the areas that seem like they would be major spoilers, such as DLC.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2009)

The Boss said:


> ^ It's even worst with Alistair. Fucking Boiware is cruel.


VICTIM #2, ALISTAIR!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zb8Qso7zb1M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hyahahaha ! This stuff crack me up.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2009)

True.  I never wear helmets or caps.  I don't care if they make my characters more durable.  Character design is more important.  Besides, I'm not afraid of a few slight handicaps.  The computer needs all the help it can get to beat me.

I've sort of played evil this time.  I'm stealing women from timid elves, I destroyed the sacred ashes and killed the guy that was researching them, I killed the people that helped me after they gave me the dragon's blood, I cut Wynne's head off, etc.  I do feel as though I have held back a bit though.  I didn't side with Branka and I didn't kill Connor.  Next time though...


----------



## The Boss (Dec 9, 2009)

Rukia said:


> VICTIM #2, ALISTAIR!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zb8Qso7zb1M[/YOUTUBE]



You're a bad bad man....


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh. My. God.  I just killed a fucking High Dragon.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 9, 2009)

Word yo I never wear head gear unless I run out of space in my inventory.  I'm thinking about replaying as an arcane warrior, I was a dual wielding berserker b4.  The ending pissed me off. Morrigan took off with my goddamn kid.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2009)

I have spent the last 15 minutes conversing with Leliana.  I just keep selecting "let's go to bed" over and over again.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 9, 2009)

XxGandhixX said:


> Word yo I never wear head gear unless I run out of space in my inventory.  I'm thinking about replaying as an arcane warrior, I was a dual wielding berserker b4.  The ending pissed me off. Morrigan took off with my goddamn kid.



Tough luck... :ho Morrigan will leave no matter what.. I guess I am glad I could marry Alistair... thanks to her. ...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2009)

I betrayed Alistair.  I had Anora named as Queen and had Alistair taken to be executed.  I felt bad about it, but it had to be done.  Alistair was being whiny and was being mean to Loghain.  Poor Loghain though, he was raped by Morrigan during the ritual.  

New camp rules.  Female members of my party will now remove their armor when we are in camp!  (Don't worry, I killed Wynne.)


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I betrayed Alistair.  I had Anora named as Queen and had *Alistair taken to be executed*.  I felt bad about it, but it had to be done.  Alistair was being whiny and was being mean to Loghain.  Poor Loghain though, he was raped by Morrigan during the ritual.
> 
> New camp rules.  Female members of my party will now remove their armor when we are in camp!  (Don't worry, I killed Wynne.)



WHAT THE FUCK DID YOU DO TO GET THIS OPTION..


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2009)

All you do is agree with Anora when she tells him he has to be executed.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2009)

UNHEARD OFF... I never got that option.. (Thank the maker!) well.. I never talked to Anora anyways... damn.. that sucks. I would have burnt the game if that happened in my first play through. 



Also.. *Alistair and The Boss*. Shit is canon now. 
[YOUTUBE]vb-tIfCYzlA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2009)

My approval rating with Alistair was never very high.  Maybe that contributed?

Alistair is fucking hard to please.  I only seem to be able to get +1 from him when he approves.  And gifts don't work either.  Fucker.  That bastard...


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2009)

Alistair likes statues, give him those. ... and you must never talk shit about Ducan to Alistair... and you need to tell him about how sorry you feel for him. (DO EET!)  Alistair is _soooooo_ funny.. and charming.. and cute... pek ..and a Prince.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2009)

Ohyes I forgot mentioning something during my final battles


ENCHANTMENT

WTF WTF WTF


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2009)

Rukia said:


> (Don't worry, I killed Wynne.)



She's not half bad if you believe Oghren :ho


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2009)

she has epic breasts apparently


----------



## Ibox (Dec 10, 2009)

I wanted to have a lesbian relationship with Leliana but now I've ruined it all . It seems there were two major points in discussion but I messed them up both. Anyone knows if there's still a workaround? My approval rating with her is 100.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 10, 2009)

Rukia said:


> My approval rating with Alistair was never very high.  Maybe that contributed?
> 
> Alistair is fucking hard to please.  I only seem to be able to get +1 from him when he approves.  And gifts don't work either.  Fucker.  That bastard...


gift guide to buying off these moody pricks who seem to object to everything no matter what you do...


> Copy pasta'd:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2009)

nice rage where did you find that xD

i usually just do a quick save and then try to give 1 character all the gifts and figure out which one they like and not xD


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2009)

Why give something to the dog? Can you get his disapproval?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2009)

everybody loves dog so we give gifts


----------



## FFLN (Dec 10, 2009)

You probably can, but I can't bring my characters to abuse Dog.


----------



## Ultimate X (Dec 10, 2009)

*what*

what is dragon age


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2009)

FFLN said:


> You probably can, but I can't bring my characters to abuse Dog.



They're all always mean to him. Pricks


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2009)

Zaru said:


> They're all always mean to him. Pricks



yeah they are always mean to him 

but he's so awesome


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2009)

Ultimate X said:


> what is dragon age



Have you ever masturbated?

It's kinda like that, only 40 hours long.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 10, 2009)

Ive never used dog in my party, simply because he seems he'd be out-classed by every other tank character you can find, if you arnt a tank yourself.

Though ive heard that his "fetch" routine is rather amusing. Supposedly, one of the "items" he can bring back is a kid.

somebody's freaking kid 


question is, what do you do with it if he brings it to you?


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Ive never used dog in my party, simply because he seems he'd be out-classed by every other tank character you can find, if you arnt a tank yourself.
> 
> Though ive heard that his "fetch" routine is rather amusing. Supposedly, one of the "items" he can bring back is a kid.
> 
> ...



the moment you enter delerim (sp?) he goes off and fetches a kid and wants to keep him 

and you know if you mod your dog's appearance you can have witherfang as your dog 

its awesome looking at a cute witherfang running around

and he's a pretty awesome dps. he's got really good crowd control with his howling ability

stunns just about all trashs in an aoe, can't go wrong with that

just set it up to short range and he'll catch all the melees in it


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 10, 2009)

Question is, what do you do with the kid once dog brings him 

Give him to morrigan as a test subject? Or maybe sell him to the tapsters for a few coins 

Well, i still havnt gotten bored enough with the game to warrant installing mods... yet.

Im still hoping that bioware updates it so that you can offically have dog as a free member of the party. Or gives us a 5th slot, so i can add him (or whomever) in anyways.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 10, 2009)

Like a fish that hasn't reached its fully mature potential yet, you just end up throwing it back.

He does seem pretty useless in fights against high dragons though...


----------



## Hana (Dec 10, 2009)

So I just finished my first playthrough, it was amazing! I played a human noble female badass duel wielding warrior. Grey Warden armor is the smex! I had heard you could have a relationship with Leliana but after I found out that Alistair hadn't "licked a lamppost in winter" I went with him instead. 

Anyway became queen and ruled over all I had seen. I forgot to pick up Shale and made some choices I regretted *cough*Alistair/Morrigan*cough*. Definitely replaying as an elf or something.


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2009)

Hana said:


> So I just finished my first playthrough, it was amazing! I played a human noble female badass duel wielding warrior. Grey Warden armor is the smex! I had heard you could have a relationship with Leliana but after I found out that Alistair hadn't "licked a lamppost in winter" I went with him instead.
> 
> Anyway became queen and ruled over all I had seen. I forgot to pick up Shale and made some choices I regretted *cough*Alistair/Morrigan*cough*. Definitely replaying as an elf or something.



he never told me he never had his lamp pole licked.

how do you get that conversation? i had him all maxed out and he never game me that speech


----------



## Hana (Dec 10, 2009)

It was pretty early on in the game for me. You ask him if he had ever had sex, but don't be direct. He'll start asking what you mean and the lamppost topic comes up. Pretty hilarious.


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2009)

Hana said:


> It was pretty early on in the game for me. You ask him if he had ever had sex, but don't be direct. He'll start asking what you mean and the lamppost topic comes up. Pretty hilarious.



ohh i might have been too direct xD


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 10, 2009)

Muk said:


> ohh i might have been too direct xD



With lines like this, maybe?

"hey studly, ever thrust the spear of passion?"  

"alister.. want to show me a REAL "darkspawn"?

"wanna dunk my doughnut?"

" i want to see the highdragon! ...... in your pants"


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> With lines like this, maybe?
> 
> "hey studly, ever thrust the spear of passion?"
> 
> ...



I'm female.. what is this.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 10, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I'm female.



Prove it 


as for your question, its obviously a cple of gender-neutral pick up lines i made for anybody to use on alister


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2009)

The floodgates opened for me during the group conversations before the final battle.  Morrigan's speech was so sad!


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Prove it
> 
> 
> as for your question, its obviously a cple of gender-neutral pick up lines i made for anybody to use on alister



Proof --->    

I've never come across those.. are you making this up?  .. or maybe my lack of playing DA has finally caught up to me..


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 10, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I betrayed Alistair.  I had Anora named as Queen and had Alistair taken to be executed.  I felt bad about it, but it had to be done.  Alistair was being whiny and was being mean to Loghain.  Poor Loghain though, he was raped by Morrigan during the ritual.
> 
> New camp rules.  Female members of my party will now remove their armor when we are in camp!  (Don't worry, I killed Wynne.)



Fuck that, Anora's a lying whore.  She betrayed me twice within the course of 15 minutes.  I wish I could have _her_ executed.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2009)

XxGandhixX said:


> Fuck that, Anora's a lying whore.  She betrayed me twice within the course of 15 minutes.  I wish I could have _her_ executed.



Right on bro!


----------



## The Red Gil (Dec 10, 2009)

Anyone slept with a dwarf yet?

And 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Where do I go after I kill the village Mage Leader when looking for the Urn of ashes?


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 10, 2009)

^
After you clear out the village proper..

*Spoiler*: __ 



find brother genitivi in a side room, right where you had that fight. He'll take you to the temple entry area






The Boss said:


> Proof --->
> 
> I've never come across those.. are you making this up?  .. or maybe my lack of playing DA has finally caught up to me..





While that can easily be -anybody- from the net', ill believe you... for now.


And as for your question... just read my post. Or did the sentance of "lines i made up"   confuuzle you?

You obviously need to play more DA, m'dear. Yer loosing focus 

And offtopic, is anybody else experiening browswer snow? Or am i finally loosing my firm grip on sanity?


----------



## Hana (Dec 10, 2009)

XxGandhixX said:


> Fuck that, Anora's a lying whore.  She betrayed me twice within the course of 15 minutes.  I wish I could have _her_ executed.



I think I did the Landsmeet 5 different ways hoping I could find a way to slice that bitches head off. My only solution was to let Alistair kill Logain and become Queen...take that you backstabbing wench! After I saved her sorry ass too....


----------



## FFLN (Dec 10, 2009)

dipset6 said:


> Anyone slept with a dwarf yet?



My dwarf has... in the Pearl.



> And offtopic, is anybody else experiening browswer snow? Or am i finally loosing my firm grip on sanity?



You're only JUST now seeing that? I've been seeing it for years now.



> The floodgates opened for me during the group conversations before the final battle. Morrigan's speech was so sad!



I know, right? I loves me a cold bitch too.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 10, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> While that can easily be -anybody- from the net', ill believe you... for now.
> 
> 
> And as for your question... just read my post. Or did the sentance of "lines i made up"   confuuzle you?
> ...


Suit yourself buddy. 

Yeah your made up lines confused me..  I just played more today... pek Alistair!  ...


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 11, 2009)

On my 3rd playthrough now, had rogue and warrior so far, my mage is on lvl 14 and i swear, arcane warrior fucking rocks, funniest class ive played so far. RPG of the year imo


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone seen this before? Freaking hilarious!!! Using a Mabari Warhound as a weapon. Alistair romancing a Genlock and a dancing Ogre. Gotta say, the Ogre's dance animation was done very well.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aToMHWitQ-A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Dec 11, 2009)

When will the DLC "Return to Ostagar" come out.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 11, 2009)

As soon as I spend all of my Microsoft points on something else.


----------



## Slace (Dec 12, 2009)

This game is sweet. I was really disappointed with mass effect but this one's done pretty well.

Anyone else have a really hard time with the high dragon?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2009)

Fuck yeah.  Dragon stomped my ass multiple times.  Who knew that activating the gong would cause him to attack????


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Fuck yeah.  Dragon stomped my ass multiple times.  Who knew that activating the gong would cause him to attack????



you failed the Wisdom Roll


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 12, 2009)

i can't stop cheating for gold


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> i can't stop cheating for gold



get the mod that gives 75% on sell back instead of 25%

it sucks balls selling back at 25%

75% is reasonable and you earn a decent amount of gold with it


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 12, 2009)

I was hoping you could at least talk to the dragon when you blew the horn.  I was hoping to convince him to join our army


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> I was hoping you could at least talk to the dragon when you blew the horn.  I was hoping to convince him to join our army



yeah wish you could 

but only that clutist leader seem to be able to communicate with her


----------



## Slace (Dec 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Fuck yeah.  Dragon stomped my ass multiple times.  Who knew that activating the gong would cause him to attack????



I ended up kiting her for like 45 mins with my archer lol. Works.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2009)

I actually think the soundtrack is pretty badass.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnH8O-9FidY[/YOUTUBE]





The Boss said:


> When will the DLC "Return to Ostagar" come out.


Fuck that.

I want to know when the sequel is coming out.  Only 2-3 games this good come out per year.  I am ready for the next one.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 12, 2009)

I didn't even activate the gong, I attacked first.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2009)

I just saw those outtakes.  Alistair sleeping with the Genlock is fucking hilarious.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 12, 2009)

After multiple playthroughs I have this nagging suspicion that Bioware did not expect anyone to pick any other class besides Mage.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2009)

^ No way, I played Dalish Elf in first run... lol big mistake.... ...  

I like the magi... and it's actually my favorite Origin.. but Human Noble FTW.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2009)

The Boss said:


> ^ No way, I played Dalish Elf in first run... lol big mistake.... ...
> 
> I like the magi... and it's actually my favorite Origin.. but Human Noble FTW.


Noble dwarf.  

Magi has a good story line, but it's too over powered.  I would like at least a bit of a challenge.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 12, 2009)

Davith Romance mod screenshots:





Damn i wish I was a patient man. There are a lot of things I wish I could tweak with the toolset...but learning that thing is nigh impossible for me.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 12, 2009)

Apparently, sten likes cookies 


And shale actually has quite the womanly-shaped ass (the camera just happened to be at the right angle behind the party when i noticed it)


----------



## The Boss (Dec 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Noble dwarf.
> Magi has a good story line, but it's too over powered.  I would like at least a bit of a challenge.



Play as a mage is boring IMO.. I like to get all up on the action with my favorite Tank.  



RAGING BONER said:


> Davith Romance mod screenshots:.


Dude.. wtf..  Davith is crusty as fuck.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 12, 2009)

so ive got a question

during the mage storyline in the begining you meet up with Mouse


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Do you ever figure out what he was or what he turned into? Its been boggling me for a while


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 12, 2009)

He's the whole point you were sent into the Fade.

He was never a man, just a Pride Demon looking for a powerful host to possess.

if you want to see what he looks like just complete the Broken Circle quest. Uldred is possessed by a Pride Demon.


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2009)

so he wasn't the sloth demon that took over the magi circle?


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 12, 2009)

The Boss said:


> ^ No way, I played Dalish Elf in first run... lol big mistake.... ...
> 
> I like the magi... and it's actually my favorite Origin.. but Human Noble FTW.



I played as a human noble. I love that origin...so tragic



Wolfarus said:


> Apparently,* sten likes cookies*
> 
> 
> And shale actually has quite the womanly-shaped ass (the camera just happened to be at the right angle behind the party when i noticed it)



He likes cake too.



The Boss said:


> Play as a mage is boring IMO.. I like to get all up on the action with my favorite Tank.



Dual wielding berserker is mad fun, but I do want to try blood mage


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 12, 2009)

Muk said:


> so he wasn't the sloth demon that took over the magi circle?


nah, Sloth was just Uldred's right hand Demon, Pride possessed Uldred and took over the Circle.

In a way the Sloth Demon you fight in the Fade is more difficult than Pride due to all the damn forms it takes before you kill it.

Pride is like a magical ogre on crack, but if you use the litany to prevent his use of Blood magic its just a matter of beating on him until he dies.


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2009)

yeah i know about the litany and pride was pretty easy to beat, i just found it odd that sloth was more difficult than pride


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 12, 2009)

Huh thats a little dissaspointing

in was hoping hed be something to fight in the next game


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2009)

do you get any special insight to the magi circle fight if you are a mage?

does the pride demon reveal himself as mouse?

be nice if you could meet mouse again and give him a beating in the fade


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 12, 2009)

it was wierd though since you see mouse die in the quest line

or at least a mouse


----------



## FFLN (Dec 12, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> Pride is like a magical ogre on crack, but if you use the litany to prevent his use of Blood magic its just a matter of beating on him until he dies.



In my recent run-through, I had Dog use the litany. My mistake, since it ended up being stuck with him and no other character could use it. I beat it, but since all of the mages had been transformed... and killed, I reloaded anyway. Had Wynne use it the second time around.


----------



## Muk (Dec 12, 2009)

FFLN said:


> In my recent run-through, I had Dog use the litany. My mistake, since it ended up being stuck with him and no other character could use it. I beat it, but since all of the mages had been transformed... and killed, I reloaded anyway. Had Wynne use it the second time around.



poor dog 

why would it not work for him i wonder


----------



## TDM (Dec 12, 2009)

Finished the mage run. I've got no more interest in playing this game, which is a shame, because I would continue playing it for hours on end if only the game let you continue.

EDIT: well, it's not a shame for every component of my life that's not related to gaming.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2009)

omfg.. So I man'd up Alistair after his quest.. and at the landsmeet... :fapfapfap he _demands_ you make him king.. and when he comes to break up with my character (Mage) I told him to let me be his mistress and he said, "If people want me to be King, I'll do what I want." Fuck yeah. Shit's _sooo _fucking cash.  Be a man Alistair.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 13, 2009)

Muk said:


> poor dog
> 
> why would it not work for him i wonder



I learned that it only works with mages. If Dog was a magic dog, I'm sure he could use it then.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 13, 2009)

FFLN said:


> I learned that it only works with mages. If Dog was a magic dog, I'm sure he could use it then.



My main char (a tank) could use it just fine. So unless that was a bug, id say any of your humanoid characters could use it.


----------



## Muk (Dec 13, 2009)

FFLN said:


> I learned that it only works with mages. If Dog was a magic dog, I'm sure he could use it then.



fuck man they should allow the dog to have specializations 

like how the ashen warrior you meet in ostegar say stuff about them being one with their dogs

yeah they should allow the dog to tune with you and gain special bonus


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2009)

You will do as I say, you harpy.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2009)

Did I ever mention how much I fucking love this game? I did? Well never hurts to say it again.


----------



## Muk (Dec 14, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Did I ever mention how much I fucking love this game? I did? Well never hurts to say it again.



no you just told us


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2009)

Muk said:


> no you just told us



Well isn't that a shame.


----------



## Muk (Dec 14, 2009)

ahh the blood armor, it is still the best looking piece of armor in the game


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 14, 2009)

eh it makes you look kinda fat

it was pretty dissapointing overall


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2009)

Muk said:


> ahh the blood armor, it is still the best looking piece of armor in the game


I like the Warden armor best.  



Lord Genome said:


> eh it makes you look kinda fat
> 
> it was pretty dissapointing overall


I didn't know armor was supposed to make you look skinny. ;<


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 14, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> eh it makes you look kinda fat
> 
> it was pretty dissapointing overall



I dont think it makes you look "Fat" so much as it makes you look like you have a paunchy gut.

They could have done a much better job on the design of the whole suit, imo.


And whomever thinks blood dragon armor is the best they can get, you obviously havnt found the 


*Spoiler*: __ 



juggernaut suit



I prefer that over the BD armor, least of all because it looks much better


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah the Juggernaut one was better i think

or well i like the element resist you get from it more than the stats


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2009)

I bet King Calians armor is gonna be super rad.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I bet King Calians armor is gonna be super rad.



YOU'RE EPIC AVATAR IS EPIC!


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> YOU'RE EPIC AVATAR IS EPIC!



I know babez.  I made it myself. :roka


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh right Calians armor did look really cool

so did his sword i think


----------



## Muk (Dec 14, 2009)

his two hander? hmm it might be tempting to get 

but i probably want duncan's sword for my tank pek


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2009)

I want Ducan's Armor. :roka


----------



## Muk (Dec 14, 2009)

it looks like a light or medium armor :3


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2009)

Stats can suck for all I care. I want everyone to look their best while fighting Drakspawn. :roka


----------



## FFLN (Dec 14, 2009)

They're releasing a Mac version soon, so you can get that.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 14, 2009)

So I'm gonna make my first rogue, and I was wondering which stats should I put points into?  Also, what skills?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2009)

FFLN said:


> They're releasing a Mac version soon, so you can get that.


:roka .. I have a PC. 



forgotten_hero said:


> So I'm gonna make my first rogue, and I was wondering which stats should I put points into?  Also, what skills?


I usually go with Dexterity, and Duel Wielding.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 14, 2009)

Just Duel Wielding?  How about that Stealing skill?  That sounded kinda tight...


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Just Duel Wielding?  How about that Stealing skill?  That sounded kinda tight...



I didn't bother with that. The 15 sec cool down sucks.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 15, 2009)

You can install a mod for less steal cooldown.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 15, 2009)

Eh, I play on a 360.  Harder to mod.  Can you even steal anything good?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 15, 2009)

It's mainly for money.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 15, 2009)

I pick just about every pocket I come by.  Free potions and money is always a good thing.  I even plucked a tiara out of someone's pocket once and gave it to Leliana ;3


----------



## Muk (Dec 15, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Eh, I play on a 360.  Harder to mod.  Can you even steal anything good?



this game has not been out for less than a month and already you can see the advantages the pc versiong brings with it  pek


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2009)

I want PC version..


----------



## Muk (Dec 15, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I want PC version..



have i mentioned that i love this game


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2009)

I has pc version thus I win


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2009)

Muk said:


> have i mentioned that i love this game


Have I mentioned that my favorite character is Alistair?  



Vegitto-kun said:


> I has pc version thus I win


Win what? :33


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2009)

You  mah darling :ho


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm a prize? :33

Very well then. Please proceed to suck my diick.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2009)

I know you got no penis :ho


----------



## Muk (Dec 15, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I'm a prize? :33
> 
> Very well then. Please proceed to suck my diick.



i know you like frozen lamp poles


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2009)

And is IS winter :ho


----------



## Muk (Dec 15, 2009)

i've got snow right outside my door

and lots of lamp posts


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2009)

Lamppost talk.. :33



Vegitto-kun said:


> I know you got no penis :ho


How do you know? According to SOMEONE HERE ... for all you know I could be someone with a huge penis. :33



Muk said:


> i know you like frozen lamp poles


Only Alistair's frozen lamppost that needs to be defrost...


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 15, 2009)

I want this so bad. So much DA: O goodies


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 15, 2009)

I want that comic...too bad it's only gonna have 50 issues printed.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 15, 2009)

What the fffffffff..  DO FUCKING WANT. :33 

... but alas.. I am poor...  ..


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 15, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I want this so bad. So much DA: O goodies



Wow, that's really cool, and even cooler that it's for Child's Play.
If only I had the monies


----------



## ? (Dec 16, 2009)

The Boss: Defending Alistair no matter the forum.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 16, 2009)

The Boss will reveal her true nature once ME2 comes out. If given the choice between a game with Alistair, Sten, Oghren, and Zevran, and one with Kaidan, Wrex, and Garrus, and more alien men, she's going to go with the latter of the two. And that's not even counting default male Shepard.

Alistair can only keep her attention for so long... until Zevran comes up from behind and grabs his ass. Alistair never mentioned it, but when he was bunking with Zevran, Zevran personally set the tent pole up for him. Zevran always ruins the mood.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2009)

悪人 said:


> The Boss: Defending Alistair no matter the forum.


I'll white knight him till the end!  



FFLN said:


> The Boss will reveal her true nature once ME2 comes out. If given the choice between a game with Alistair, Sten, Oghren, and Zevran, and one with Kaidan, Wrex, and Garrus, and more alien men, she's going to go with the latter of the two. And that's not even counting default male Shepard.
> 
> Alistair can only keep her attention for so long... until Zevran comes up from behind and grabs his ass. Alistair never mentioned it, but when he was bunking with Zevran, Zevran personally set the tent pole up for him. Zevran always ruins the mood.


l o l ... what is this? No no no no!!! I don;t know if Bioware can top Alistair. Holly shit Alistair is wiiin all over. _ALL OVER._ 

.. and what is this about Zevran?  No. .. just no.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2009)

> _After getting incredible feedback from the female gamer population, Bioware announced a DLC centering around Alistair to be released on Valentine's Day 2010.
> 
> In this new chapter of the epic dragon age story, female characters will be able to further dive into his backstory, go on dates with him and dress him up with a collection of 50+ new pieces of clothing.
> 
> As an additional gimmick, players will be able to replace their entire party with Alistairs that all interact with each other and fight for the player character's love._



Good news, shoko


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Good news, shoko



You are a liar.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2009)

You know you'd like it.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes I would.. .. NO U.

I believed it until the "go on dates" part. Bioware is not that gay.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 16, 2009)

Shoko and hundreds of fangirls would like that. You know you would, shoko . I can just imagine your face if you played that


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2009)

her face?

more likely the sudden dissapearance of her hands under her desk


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2009)

"Alistair's voice actor hired again for additional ingame conversations

DLC is rated M for Mature"


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2009)

DA:Winter pole adventures


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2009)

Rate M content is always welcum. :33

Alistair is epic guys. _*Bromance him*_ and you'll all see the win.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2009)

tonight il have alistair as man


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2009)

*Manly Alistair*..  FOR SRS.. man him up. He get's sooo manly by the end of the game.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2009)

He was more like "oh well make me king if you have to "


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2009)

il use that mod that makes him think im a female

thus il marry alistair and be his queen


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 16, 2009)

Alistair is whiny.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2009)

Zaru said:


> He was more like "oh well make me king if you have to "


He damnds to be King. pek So haaaawt.  



Vegitto-kun said:


> il use that mod that makes him think im a female
> 
> thus il marry alistair and be his queen


Wait... wut? You are gonna go gay for him? Excellent. Screen shot plz. :33 



Moonshine said:


> Alistair is whiny.


I like how you keep whinny about how whinny Alistair is.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 16, 2009)

Not whining. Just stating a fact :33


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2009)

Your fact is a lie. :33


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 16, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I want this so bad. So much DA: O goodies



Last bid is $2k. 

Somebody srsly loves their dragon age 

Wonder if i out-bid and won the prize, if i could use it to get my way with TB on my upcoming vacation 


assuming TB really is a cute-ish asian chick


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2009)

:33 :33 :33 :33 :33 :33 :33 :33 :33 :33


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2009)

can you man up alister if you are a male character


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2009)

I think so... He just wont suck your cock. :33


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2009)

David Gaider said:
			
		

> A Grey Warden can have a child... just not with another Grey Warden. So in the case of Alistair being married to a female PC the only possible result is no heir (unless Alistair has a child with someone other than his wife, I suppose). Grey Wardens have a limited chance of conception with a non-Grey Warden, but it does happen... and the child is not tainted in any fashion.




 David Gaider is soo mean.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 16, 2009)

The Boss said:


> He damnds to be King. pek So haaaawt.
> 
> 
> *Wait... wut? You are gonna go gay for him? Excellent. Screen shot plz. :33*
> ...



I think there's a video of it up on youtube.  Go crazy.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 16, 2009)

The Boss said:


> I think so... He just wont suck your cock. :33



That's what you'd like to think...


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2009)

he'll man up more than one way


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 16, 2009)

Neither Ali nor Mori will go gay without a modded game.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 17, 2009)

Finally finished the Orzammer section of the game. Pretty epic at the end. Though I kinda dislike the fact that the Anvil was destroyed (For the 'good' ending) The Golems could have been so useful in restoring their empire especially since the dwarves were getting their asses kicked.

My favourite part of turning in all the quests after the new king was definitely the Ruck one. There was a dialogue choice when you talk to the mother that made me laugh. 'Lady, your son was a dung-eating lunatic.'


----------



## The Boss (Dec 18, 2009)

Anybody here read the Books?


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2009)

nope

but i played the game again 

and i can't believe i took a break from it, it is just so awesome


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 18, 2009)

Muk said:


> nope
> 
> but i played the game again
> 
> and i can't believe i took a break from it, it is just so awesome



I havnt even finished it yet 

Restarted about 1/2 way thru the 1st time i played it, and i just dont feel the urge to play and play until i beat it. I'll get around to finishing it eventually, though


----------



## FFLN (Dec 18, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Anybody here read the Books?



Yes, I read both of them before the game came out.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 18, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Yes, I read both of them before the game came out.




*Spoiler*: __ 



So.. do you think the baby was Alistair at the end of "The Calling?"  They made it seem preeeeeeety much like it was Alistair.

Also... is it just me... or King Maric's story is fucking depressing..


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 19, 2009)

Anyone notice that there aren't any horses in Dragon Age? It would have been nice to fight some mounted enemies.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 19, 2009)

Bioware hates horses...actually most game developers hate horses because for some reason they seem to be the HARDEST animals to implement into a game.

eventually someone will make a mod world that has mounts but thats probably a few years off...

After all Ossian studios eventually had horses in its "Wyvern Crown of Cormyr" mod and DA's engine is far superior to NWN 1...


----------



## Muk (Dec 19, 2009)

how do you find sten's sword? 

-----------

*Spoiler*: __ 




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOO


fuck

i let everyone in redcliff die 

i can't complete sten's quest 






nvm found out you can still complete it anyways  you just need to go into his house to find his chest


----------



## FFLN (Dec 19, 2009)

The Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, I do think that the baby is him. Which is why I see him as being half elf, even though he's fully human. Also, going by the book, his "sister" isn't really his sister either.

What was depressing about Maric's story? Hmm... although I guess it would sort of suck to have to go through all that he did. Still... he managed to make out with two elven chicks and still get with his queen. I could feel for Loghain though. Which is why I'm sort of curious about taking him into the party so that I can hear more about what made him go as far as he did.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 19, 2009)

FFLN said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn.. I guess with Alistair being half elf and all is more of a disgrace then just being a bastard Prince..  So even Alistair himself doesn't even know. Ducan is probably the only one who knew. I guess it makes sense why Alistair looked at Ducan like a father figure. 

Speaking of Ducan he is quite different from what I thought he would be. I can't imagine seeing a younger Duncan though... my mind wont allow me to.  ... and he had a fling with a mage.. that was unexpected. lol He's a G though.  

I feel bad for King Maric cuz he killed his lover... and married Logan's lover.. from what I'm getting by reading just "The Calling." Imma pick up "The Stolen Throne" and read that too of course. Loghain is a little bitch and I _DO NOT_ feel bad for him at all. 




Such a great book and game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 19, 2009)

I've only read _The Stolen Throne_...and that made me hate Loghain, even before I played the game.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 19, 2009)

^ The Calling sets the stage for the game i think... I still want to the The Stolen Throne though. I wanna know what happened exactly... Mmm.. King Maric. He's is sooo much like Alistair. :33


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 19, 2009)

Children of elves and humans are always humans.

And I've been checking the Dragon Age wiki and youtube. There's so much of this game I never even knew was there.

Like what happens if you lose to Ser Cauthrien.

"We're twins"

"I'm the pretty one"


----------



## FFLN (Dec 19, 2009)

The Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, didn't realize that you hadn't read the Stolen Throne. I won't mention anything more about it then. Although, it was this book that made me think positively about Loghain.

And yeah, with about 20 or so years, that seemed to make a huge difference in Duncan's character. Although, you do get hints of Duncan continuing to have a soft spot for street waifs and the downtrodden, such as Daven the rogue recruit and the Dwarf commoner origin story.

Hehe, at least Duncan has some fond memories of his time in the Circle Tower though. Although Genevieve was a bit f'ed up in the head.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 21, 2009)

FFLN said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome, thanks for not spoiling the other book for me. =) I'll have to read it for myself to see if I will like Loghain just a little. So far in "The Calling" he hasn't done much to make me like him so.. we'll seeeeeeeee. :33

Well, I finally understand now why it was so easy for Duncan to just go ahead and kill that one dude at the joining in the bringing of the game. I always thought that was.... uncalled for.. but I understand now. 

This is funny cuz as a girl in the noble human origin you can invite Ducan to your bedroom later and he rejects it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 21, 2009)

If I had the chance to kill Duncan I would have.

Jory


----------



## The Boss (Dec 21, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> If I had the chance to kill Duncan I would have.
> 
> Jory





Jory was a diick sucker.


----------



## Muk (Dec 21, 2009)

The Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait what? you can invite duncan into your room


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 21, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> Bioware hates horses...actually most games developers hate horses because for some reason they seem to be the HARDEST animals to implement into a game.



funny how a turkish man and wife managed to make one of the most innovative game I've ever played, based around 

sometimes I wonder what's wrong with big game developers if two people can make it work a hell of a lot better and innovate melee fighting in one go. >__>

and seeing as for how long horses have been used in combat/wars it's more than a little strange that they're not more prominent in fantasy/medieval games, apart from the obvious balance issues and so forth ~~

not sure Dragon Age would benefit from horses, but it sure would have been sweet to see them in cutscenes and in the world at least.


----------



## Muk (Dec 21, 2009)

i think it is just that there are resource they don't have time to either implement or develop

they probably poured more resource into the story telling than trying to make intricate mechanics like riding horses

bioware was never big on the 'mini-game' aspect

they used puzzles and riddles, but mini-games other than switches isn't really their forte or they never really bothered with it

it probably is possible to implement horses wonder if it will be a user added mod


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 21, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Jory was a diick sucker.



Duncan was a dickhead.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 21, 2009)

The Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep, I won't mention it until you do.

That scene still surprised me when I first saw it. I thought that Duncan would be more soft-hearted than that, but... I can see why he did it. Can't have someone going around spreading info about the Grey Warden joining if he didn't join... but then why would they publicly try to make Loghain into a Warden? It's not like the Warden's secrets should be kept away from only the commoners, but they should also be kept away from the nobles and such. Those guys at least have more power and influence, and could possibly be more dangerous to the Grey Wardens. I was really surprised when Anora knew about the Grey Warden ritual.

Duncan must've gotten with so many noble women that he's no longer fazed by a young female pup with a gold collar asking to be fed a treat.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 21, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> If I had the chance to kill Duncan I would have.
> 
> Jory



Jory? The other initiate was cooler than him.  I was mean to Jory in my game, I kept telling him to shut up.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 22, 2009)

I think I had my dwarf call him a pussy a few times.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 22, 2009)

FFLN said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Come to think of it, you are right. I didn't even think twice about how Anora knew about the joining... that part sort of flew by me since I wanted to kill Loghain so bad.  Anyways, since King Calian was so close with the Wardens I think there could be a possibility that he knew and so did Loghian. So it was possible that Anora could have found out from them? Maybe? But still... I also thought it was all hush hush... but...  Interesting thought. 

Ducan musta been a lady's man.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 22, 2009)

So I started dragon age.
My party consist of me, a mage, Alistair, Morrigan, and a dog. Should I use the women instead?
Anyways, I was thinking about making Morrigan a support player with hexes and abilities to heal and make others stronger while I go primal.
Make Alistair a tank and Make a rogue(I'm guessing that dog won't last in higher levels) dps.
Good or bad?


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2009)

the dog is awesome

never underestimate the dog 

though you may think he would lack in dps, he does not

his aoe howl is still one of the best crowd control ability there is. his shred, over maul, charge ability are one of the best abilities to free anyone from a stun/grapple that isn't an ogre or dragon

and his growl ability is just as good as an assassin's mark 

doggy is one of the best crowd control dps you can find.

i'd give morrigan walking bomb and death siphon, i'd actually give any mage death siphon as an ability, it is a must have for all mages.

you gain mana as things die around you  

you kill stuff, you gain back mana and then you kill more stuff, what is not to like about that 

forget mana pool, death spihon is going to do the job for you

also walking bomb is a great way to deal 'aoe' dmg without having to worry about hitting friendly fire, well you still do friendly fire with it, but you are guaranteed you hit the other monsters first

its my prefered AI aoe spell right, and chain lighting after that, since chain lightning is a great aoe spell without your need to worry about it jumping to the wrong target


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 22, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> So I started dragon age.
> My party consist of me, a mage, Alistair, Morrigan, and a dog. Should I use the women instead?
> Anyways, I was thinking about making Morrigan a support player with hexes and abilities to heal and make others stronger while I go primal.
> Make Alistair a tank and Make a rogue(I'm guessing that dog won't last in higher levels) dps.
> Good or bad?



Dude I just made Morrigan freeze shit, Alistair took all the hits, Leliana was basically just there to open locks, and I swung my big fat co--axe at everyone.  Don't worry about strategy unless you're playing nightmare mode.


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2009)

The Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the part about anora knowing the warden's secret it totally pissed me off

it took away from the flair that I the grey warden had.

i was in a fucking secret order and why the fuck did that double crossing bitch of a queen know about it 

i feel like raging on and on about anora and kill her

do you at least get to do it with her if you make her queen? i wanna tear her apart so badly 

ohh does alister order her to die if he mans up and all


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 22, 2009)

Muk said:


> the part about anora knowing the warden's secret it totally pissed me off
> 
> it took away from the flair that I the grey warden had.
> 
> ...



Hate fuck huh?

I hated Anora too. I tried to get Alistair to kill her, but he wasn't takin any of my crap.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 23, 2009)

_o m g_ . . I wish there was a way to kill Anora.... you have no idea how much I dislike her.... but it was reasonable of Alistair to lock her up just in case something happens to him then Ferelden would still have a leader and she can do the job. It makes sense if you think about it... but that doesn't change the fact I still want her dead.  

Also, there is a way to have her side with you at the landsmeet... but I dunno what it's required for that to happen.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 23, 2009)

> The only real strategy with Anora is when she asks if you will support her for the throne at the Landsmeet. To gain her favour and get approval points towards winning the Landsmeet, the best strategy here is to tell her you'll support her for the throne, even if it's a complete lie. If you intend to suggest that she and Alistair wed, you cannot have Alistair be the champion in the duel with Loghain as Anora will not wed the man who kills her father. You can't spare Loghain either if you want them to marry--Alistair will only accept being king if Loghain dies, and if you refuse to allow this he will walk out of the Landsmeet, denying you the chance to arrange the marriage. Somewhat ironically, the player must personally kill Loghain in order to convince Anora and Alistair to wed.



Not sure if that answers your question (from wiki)


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2009)

i guess only for them to marry each other will she support you or if you make her queen


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 23, 2009)

I hope in the next one I can chop off her fuckin dome. :repstorm


----------



## The Boss (Dec 23, 2009)

Fuck Anora.. I don't need her support. I have Alistair.


----------



## Dash (Dec 23, 2009)

I started play a few days ago and if I must say, I suck. I'm getting owned by Broodmother =/


----------



## FFLN (Dec 24, 2009)

Don't worry. I was owned by her once too. Then, I learned to pull back and just stick her full of arrows and spells. Works better.


----------



## Muk (Dec 24, 2009)

omg, in my 2nd run i only had melees, all of the except my main died horribly in the first attack

then i was on my own and my ageless  i tore her apart on my own


----------



## The Red Gil (Dec 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Is sleeping with Morrigan the only relationship you can have in the game? Or can you sleep with Elliana? Because I'm about to do my second play-through and not tamper with the ashes.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 24, 2009)

^ Romance-able party members are, Morrigan(male only), Leliana(male or female), Zevran(male or female), and Alistair(female only )... there are others you can sleep with through out the game as well.. like if you are noble human you can get a female Elf or that one noble dude to sleep with you.


----------



## Dash (Dec 24, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Don't worry. I was owned by her once too. Then, I learned to pull back and just stick her full of arrows and spells. Works better.



Don't have any archers but I do have Morrigan's cone of cold, and works out great. The problem for me is when a bunch of Darkspawn start ganging up on you. 

My party is my guy (rogue), Alistair, Morrigan and Leliana. Pretty crappy party.


----------



## Muk (Dec 24, 2009)

give leliana a bow and you got 2 ranged attackers that shoot stuff at the brood mother


----------



## Dash (Dec 24, 2009)

Muk said:


> give leliana a bow and you got 2 ranged attackers that shoot stuff at the brood mother



That is a good idea, I didn't know Leliana was a decent archer. I'll give it a try next time I play...I just hope I didn't toss out any of bows. 

As if it wasn't obvious enough, I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing.

Edit: Crap! Time to ditch the dungeon and go all the way back to Dwarf city...


----------



## FFLN (Dec 24, 2009)

When the Darkspawn start coming, just have your melee guys hold them off. Also, if you didn't manually level-up Leliana, then she should have a bunch of archery abilities. Even without them though, she should still be a fairly good archer as long as you have Dexterity.


----------



## Muk (Dec 24, 2009)

yeah if you auto leveled leliana she should have some archers abilities, since she starts with some of them 

not sure if she'll be any good if you let her auto level, since i usually never auto level 

the other thing you can do is turn the difficulty down to the easiest and hope you manage to beat the crap out of them.

it should be do able


----------



## Riamu (Dec 24, 2009)

If anyone was still wondering it is possible to have both morrigan and leliana going at the same time :ho


----------



## Muk (Dec 24, 2009)

not without a mod

you could do leliana as a girl, switch your sex to male and do morrigan and they wouldn't mind 

you could get the entire 4 romantically cast that way


----------



## The Boss (Dec 24, 2009)

^ The fuck is this shit.... why cant people just romance one character and be satisfied.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 24, 2009)

The Boss said:


> ^ The fuck is this shit.... why cant people just romance one character and be satisfied.



You know you'd want Duncan and Alistair if you could.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 26, 2009)

Dash said:


> I started play a few days ago and if I must say, I suck. I'm getting owned by Broodmother =/



You might want to play Orzammar last.  Broodmother is light work if you fight her after you get the other treaties.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2009)

if i remember correctly the monsters scale with your level, so they stay as difficult as they are suppose to be 

@boss:

well i bet you'd do more than one romance if you could 

btw i haven't tried it out yet xD


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 26, 2009)

Muk said:


> the dog is awesome
> 
> never underestimate the dog
> 
> ...


All i gotta say is, Sleep, Horror, Walking Nightmare and Death Cloud. That's a serious fucking combo 'specially since Sleep is AoE IIRC.


----------



## Dash (Dec 26, 2009)

Finally beat broodmother. <_<

Thanks for the advice, Leliana makes an excellent archer. I just hope the werewolf boss isn't as tough.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2009)

Dash said:


> Finally beat broodmother. <_<
> 
> Thanks for the advice, Leliana makes an excellent archer. I just hope the werewolf boss isn't as tough.



there is a way to talk your way out of the werewolf battle

but i prefer fighting, it gives better loot


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2009)

FFLN said:


> You know you'd want Duncan and Alistair if you could.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG6tdWVYY2A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 26, 2009)

Muk said:


> if i remember correctly the monsters scale with your level, so they stay as difficult as they are suppose to be
> 
> @boss:
> 
> ...



Yah but you get new abilities and that makes shit easier.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 27, 2009)

Muk said:


> if i remember correctly the monsters scale with your level, so they stay as difficult as they are suppose to be
> 
> @boss:
> 
> ...



I noticed once I got to about lv 12 -14 or so, every fight seemed like a cakewalk. A lot of it has to do with the number of skills you have. And Broodmother was incredibly easy when I fought her at lv 14. I didn't even know about the stand on the rocks to avoid getting hit by her tentacles and still had an easy time.


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2009)

lol i never knew about stand on the rock thing, i just killed her tentacles when they came at my party and then went back to punishing the brood mother


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2009)

Fuck you guys. Loghain should have been King of Fereldren.


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2009)

huh? what happened? why the change of heart?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2009)

Muk said:


> huh? what happened? why the change of heart?



I read the first book... (well 3/4 of it so far).. and I am not impress with Maric. He's a little bitch.


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2009)

and logain is better


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2009)

Loghain was the one who did all the planning and strategy... Maric just sat on his throne and followed like a good bitch. Not only that.... the love story in the book pisses me off to no end. Makes me _REALLY_ dislike Maric so far.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 28, 2009)

I thought you had liked Maric


----------



## The Boss (Dec 28, 2009)

I thought I did too...


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2009)

maybe if you recruit logein you'll like him more


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 29, 2009)

So far I went to Lothering and killed some bandits, went to go find earl redmon or something after stopping by some random forest. A bunch of werewolves were there, and I fought a random dragon in a dungeon at level 8.
Didn't work too well, although I managed to kill him with only my dog and my main lasting.


I decided to ditch my beloved dog since he couldn't get more skills and now my party is 
Me(arcane mage), Lelaina(to open shit, which she is failing at so far), Morrigan(hexes, freezing, and healing), and Alistair(tank).

Lelaina is failing pretty bad so far, anyway to take well care of a rogue?


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 29, 2009)

^ Haha she can open most things. You can train her to do it better but I didn't.  I had her as an archer even though she loved to go melee in the middle of fights n I'd have to switch her back....Sometimes I wonder if she's more trouble than she's worth.  She also doesn't put out fast enough. It's like what do I keep you around for? 

Oh and fuck Loghain. Dick tried to kill me


----------



## The Boss (Dec 29, 2009)

Muk said:


> maybe if you recruit logein you'll like him more



I did...  and I do like him more ... I even spoke to him about Alistair..


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2009)

XxGandhixX said:


> ^ Haha she can open most things. You can train her to do it better but I didn't.  I had her as an archer even though she loved to go melee in the middle of fights n I'd have to switch her back....Sometimes I wonder if she's more trouble than she's worth.  She also doesn't put out fast enough. It's like what do I keep you around for?
> 
> Oh and fuck Loghain. Dick tried to kick me



go into your tactics menu and change leliana's attack mode from 'default' to 'ranged'

it helps with her staying ranged 

===

@boss: bahh i still need to recruit him 

so as female can you romance logain


----------



## The Boss (Dec 29, 2009)

^ I hope not.. that's just weird. He does tell you that you are beautiful though...


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2009)

bah i feel like playing a female char again XD


----------



## Draffut (Dec 29, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> I decided to ditch my beloved dog since he couldn't get more skills and now my party is
> Me(arcane mage), Lelaina(to open shit, which she is failing at so far), Morrigan(hexes, freezing, and healing), and Alistair(tank).
> 
> Lelaina is failing pretty bad so far, anyway to take well care of a rogue?



Have you been upgrading her lockpicking every single time you can?  I hope so.

There is only one other rogue you can get, and he wont show up for a little while.  And I don't find him as good as Leliana anyhow.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 29, 2009)

Muk said:


> bah i feel like playing a female char again XD



You should.... you can romance the handsome Alistair.


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2009)

the dog is an awesome dps 

he might even be a good tank, but you'll have to try it out, never played him as a tank


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 29, 2009)

Return to Ostagar comes out on January 5.  Guess I have to go get some more Microsoft points.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 29, 2009)

Fuck. Yes. Fuck you too Boiware for taking so long.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, they did say that they would have it out for the Holidays...and I think Armenian Christmas is on January 6...so they're on time.

I can't wait to get it...just need to get some more money to buy some Points.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 29, 2009)

Actually, the reason it was delay was due to people bitching about the DLC being to short.  So now it will be longer.. I think.


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2009)

Boiware? Boyware?  

ohh well 400 points eh hmmmmmm i'll have to think hard whether or not i'll fetch me that dlc


----------



## The Boss (Dec 29, 2009)

I believe it was also originally 480 pts but people kept bitching so they lowered it to 400 pts.


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd rather have a modification that lets you play after the end of the game. Of course, the content would be really incongruous, since there's no built in mechanic to support it.


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2009)

hmm i would not mind a content where you as a grey warden are on your last days of sanity and start wandering into the dark dark depth of the deep road 

i want to fight infinite amount of dark spawns and make my way deep into the tunnel


----------



## The Boss (Dec 29, 2009)

^ Oh.... A DLC for The Calling would be fun..


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2009)

hmm i am tempted to make a map for it 

i remember there being a nwn mod where they generated random maps

i'd say 100 maps worth of killing darkspawn should do the trick, randomly generated 

and if you actually make it to the end maybe fight a archdemon and some awesome loot


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 29, 2009)

But what would be the point of getting loot at the end?  If I remember correctly, the Wardens don't come back up after they go in.


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 29, 2009)

Female characters have some pretty nice options in the game.  I might play one once I get the xbox back from Texas. I might have to romance Leliana so that I don't feel weird.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 30, 2009)

XxGandhixX said:


> Female characters have some pretty nice options in the game.  I might play one once I get the xbox back from Texas. I might have to romance Leliana so that I don't feel weird.



When i play as female i just can''t romance that fool alister and i alwasy execute him at the lords meet he is such a pussy even i change him after his sister, in the end Gay sex with a evil Leliana is far more better.


----------



## Muk (Dec 31, 2009)

Yoburi said:


> When i play as female i just can''t romance that fool alister and i alwasy execute him at the lords meet he is such a pussy even i change him after his sister, in the end Gay sex with a evil Leliana is far more better.



how do you make leliana evil 

i want an evil leliana


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 31, 2009)

Muk said:


> how do you make leliana evil
> 
> i want an evil leliana



i disappointed with you Muk  but you know how to make evil Alister right just say his sister is a cow that just wants his money and that everybody is looking out for themselves.

But evil Leliana is more hard first you need to get Marjolaine quest and at the end it doesnt really matter if she live or die but in camp you must say that Leliana is just like Marjolaine and that she likes killing people with this not only Leliana end change but she won't give a damn if you kill people or even put dragon blood in adraste ashs but the best part she fucking owns Morrigan if she decides to talk about the Maker.

Evil Bard Leliana > Sister Leliana or any character!


----------



## Muk (Dec 31, 2009)

omg i need to finish getting leliana on my good sides 

evil bard leliana sounds so awesome


----------



## The Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

lol Manly Alistair >>> all


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 31, 2009)

The Boss said:


> lol Manly Alistair >>> all



Oh yeah the whining child that keeps crying about every damn thing you do in this game even the dog that keeps barking in the camp is better than him the only good characters this game has is Stern, Morrigan and Leliana you don't even need the rest.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh shit, I really hope this turns out to be more than just a rumor:


Could it be a hunt for Morrigan and the child?


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 31, 2009)

^Or it could be THE child story and he wants to hunt for his father to discovery who or what he really is since Morrigan don't tell shit to him.

Or is this that return to ostagar?


----------



## Metaphor (Dec 31, 2009)

Sounds to me like I need to make Leliana evil.


----------



## Muk (Jan 1, 2010)

ahhh i want to play this game so badly

buy why ohhh why is my laptop not on par with my desktop 

and being home by my parents doesn't help

so deprived from dragon age, must have more, must be able to cuddle with my mabary war dog


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 1, 2010)

I got a scratched disc...so my 360 won't play it...so sad.


----------



## Serp (Jan 1, 2010)

I just got this game fucking awesome 

I'm looking forward to seeing where I go to from where I am.


----------



## Muk (Jan 1, 2010)

welcome to the awesome experience serp

enjoy it


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2010)

I can't bring myself to do another run-through. The Korcari Wilds, Tower of Ishal, and Fade Sections are so unbearable : <


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 1, 2010)

holy shit Dragon death blow 

Flemeth was talking smack so i had to jump on her neck, do a few somersaults and cut her down 


organizedcrime said:


> I can't bring myself to do another run-through. The Korcari Wilds, Tower of Ishal, and Fade Sections are so unbearable : <



_runscript killallhostiles_ is your friend


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 1, 2010)

Muk said:


> ahhh i want to play this game so badly
> 
> buy why ohhh why is my laptop not on par with my desktop
> 
> ...





forgotten_hero said:


> I got a scratched disc...so my 360 won't play it...so sad.



My 360's in Texas and I live in New York.  Won't see that for a while.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 1, 2010)

Ah, we can suffer together then.  

Anyone know any good ways to clean discs?


----------



## FFLN (Jan 1, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Ah, we can suffer together then.
> 
> Anyone know any good ways to clean discs?



Why don't you just get or use one of those disc buffers?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 1, 2010)

Does anyone feel like they set the story in pretty much the most generic fantasy Kingdom in the Dragon Age world and spent time building up more interesting locations in the lore for sequels?


----------



## FFLN (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't know if I'd consider Ferelden to be the most generic out of all of the regions, but I felt that Ferelden was fleshed out fairly well. I actually enjoyed Ferelden moreso than the thought of the adventure moving to Orlais. Getting involved in the battles between aristocrats does not seem appealing.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 1, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Why don't you just get or use one of those disc buffers?



My roommate has it with him...and he won't be back until Sunday.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 1, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Does anyone feel like they set the story in pretty much the most generic fantasy Kingdom in the Dragon Age world and spent time building up more interesting locations in the lore for sequels?





FFLN said:


> I don't know if I'd consider Ferelden to be the most generic out of all of the regions, but I felt that Ferelden was fleshed out fairly well. I actually enjoyed Ferelden moreso than the thought of the adventure moving to Orlais. Getting involved in the battles between aristocrats does not seem appealing.



if you flip the map of Thedas upside down you basically have a map of medieval europe.

Tevinter, Minrathous =  Italy, Rome

Orlesian empire = Frankish empire

Fereldan = most likely the Normans or British

Qunari = muslims


Northern Europe was mostly farmland, small hamlets and dilapidated old ruins in the middle ages so it's probably safe to assume that the rest of Thedas is likely a bit more developed in the civilization department.


besides, Fereldan has a very short history when compared to the rest of the world, seeing as it is the newest nation and was until recently nothing more than a land of Barbarians.


----------



## Muk (Jan 2, 2010)

what is this party banter?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 2, 2010)

Is that the dialogue that comes up when you're just running around?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2010)

I loved the commoner Dwarf opening, because I got to murder so many people.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I loved the commoner Dwarf opening, because I got to murder so many people.


Damn.  Sounds cool.  I still haven't played that one.


----------



## Muk (Jan 2, 2010)

i still need to play the dwarf nobles 

yeah morrigan teasing sten is awesome and how sten replies, is just hilarious


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2010)

Noble classes are lame.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2010)

Muk said:


> yeah morrigan teasing sten is awesome and how sten replies, is just hilarious


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjNdn4sql-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Does anyone feel like they set the story in pretty much the most generic fantasy Kingdom in the Dragon Age world and spent time building up more interesting locations in the lore for sequels?


Not really, I loved the adventure there. Ferelden has an important mark on history so i couldn't think of another country that makes as excellent a pick for first game in the series. I mean Andraste was born there, she led the Alamarri to defeat Tevinter, etc. I just wish it hadn't been the fifth blight.



FFLN said:


> I don't know if I'd consider Ferelden to be the most generic out of all of the regions, but I felt that Ferelden was fleshed out fairly well. I actually enjoyed Ferelden moreso than the thought of the adventure moving to Orlais. Getting involved in the battles between aristocrats does not seem appealing.


Honestly Nevarra and the Anders would make better next game locals. Orlais does sound nice to go to, it's like the France of Thedas, but like you said too many nobility squabbles would gimme a headache. Tevinter's on place i wouldn't wanna go, Antiva's in the same boat as Orlais and we know next to nothing about the Free Marches.


----------



## kumabear (Jan 2, 2010)

is this game worth a buy? IDK whether I should save my money for another game coming out early '10 or get this...i do love ASOIAF type fantasy though...


----------



## Muk (Jan 2, 2010)

its worth every penny of it


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 2, 2010)

It's totally worth it...I wasn't going to buy any other games in November because I had Modern Warfare 2.  However, when I heard the reviews for the game, I bought.  Haven't been disappointed with it so far.


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> _runscript killallhostiles_ is your friend


That's how I got through it in the latest run, but...even typing that has become too much of a chore. 

I think the kill-switch has finally been flipped for this game.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 2, 2010)

^ broseph, all ya gotta do is press ~, up arrow and enter...not type the whole thing again


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ broseph, all ya gotta do is press ~, up arrow and enter...not type the whole thing again


GOD DAMN IT AAAAAA-

Man, even turning into the forms is a pain. Granted, I can just turn on immortality, but I still hate that section so much.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 3, 2010)

the fade is a cake walk if you just give yourself all the forms right off the bat ...takes me 10 minutes if i try and get all the attribute bonuses.

(when you give yourself a form or ability make sure you move it to another quick slot because all hacked abilities appear in your first slot)


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2010)

Who else here would agree with me when i say that seeing Par Vollen or the Qunari homeland would be most excellent? Cause the Qunari kickass.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 3, 2010)

They should do that. Shit would be sweet.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 3, 2010)

hmm, a country filled with Stenz, how...interesting?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 4, 2010)

God I love the modding community..:rofl


They actually made a mod with which you can bitchslap Morrigan..


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2010)

There is a 50% chance of her slapping you back.

ONLY 50%?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 4, 2010)

Gotta keep that pimphand strong.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 4, 2010)

I wish they made a mode where you can have sex with the Lady of the Florest at the end of the game it's better than having Morrigan.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmmmm... time to get PC version...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 4, 2010)

^ you have a console version...eeeewwwww 

i have so many mods refining my game i've lost track...Morrigan and leliana are actually both beautiful now as opposed to the to gremlins that come in the standard game.

My arcane warrior can cast with her sword drawn, my archers no longer suck, i've got white teeth, custom armors, several new hairstyles (personal fave  /sohomo); and those are just within the last few days


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2010)

I wasn't a fan of it really.  Its basically Mass Effect in the most generic of fantasy settings(Something seems wrong when you describe fantasy as "generic"), a tolkien one.  I'm surprised a company can get away with releasing the same game twice this way, and for it to be as successful as it was.  I guess you really can't underestimate the consumer's intelligence.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmm..so what about this Dragon Age expansion that I just heard about and made my heart skip a beat?


----------



## Muk (Jan 4, 2010)

Mort said:


> I wasn't a fan of it really.  Its basically Mass Effect in the most generic of fantasy settings(Something seems wrong when you describe fantasy as "generic"), a tolkien one.  I'm surprised a company can get away with releasing the same game twice this way, and for it to be as successful as it was.  I guess you really can't underestimate the consumer's intelligence.



dude every fantasy novel has been done over and over again. its how you present it to your customer nowdays that counts

and bioware did just that

besides the setting is still interesting even for being 'generic'

=====

so anyone tried the new dlc yet? and boner what mods u use for morrigan and leliana to make them look pretty xD


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 4, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm..so what about this Dragon Age expansion that I just heard about and made my heart skip a beat?


I'm so stoked to see that as well as the Return to Ostagar DLC.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2010)

Im so excited for Return to Ostagar.  .. and the rumored 15-20 hrs of gameplay coming in March? Maybe? I hope it's true.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2010)

> dude every fantasy novel has been done over and over again. its how you present it to your customer nowdays that counts


Not really.  "fantasy" and what counts is a pretty broad category.  Not everyone uses the exact same races, archetypes the races fit in, settings, magic and technology present, especially because of how played to death it is.  To even do so at this point makes the lack of originality of the product very obvious. And even ignoring the setting, its like every other RPG Bioware has released in the past four years, _especially_ mass effect. Sure you can get past the lack of originality of the setting, but when that setting is there just to hide the fact that the gameplay is almost a carbon copy of their other big hit title, there really shouldn't be any redeeming to the product.  

If Team Ninja were to take Ninja Gaiden, for the Xbox, change every cosmetic detail into a spaghetti western and make the lead a cowboy with a baseball bat, and keeping the level designs, combat system, boss fights and the like the same, and try to sell it back to people, you know damn well people would call them out on it(Actually I'd bet people like you would still gobble it up).  So why does Bioware and Dragon Age Origins get a free pass since thats pretty much what they did here? 


> and bioware did just that
> 
> besides the setting is still interesting even for being 'generic'


I personally disagree.  We'll leave it at that.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 4, 2010)

Bioware made some solid RPGs back in the day. Such as Baldur's Gate, Jade Empire, and KOTOR. 

I hope that continue to make RPG games based on AD&D system.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 4, 2010)

Mort said:


> Not really.  "fantasy" and what counts is a pretty broad category.  Not everyone uses the exact same races, archetypes the races fit in, settings, magic and technology present, especially because of how played to death it is.  To even do so at this point makes the lack of originality of the product very obvious. And even ignoring the setting, its like every other RPG Bioware has released in the past four years, _especially_ mass effect. Sure you can get past the lack of originality of the setting, but when that setting is there just to hide the fact that the gameplay is almost a carbon copy of their other big hit title, there really shouldn't be any redeeming to the product.
> 
> If Team Ninja were to take Ninja Gaiden, for the Xbox, change every cosmetic detail into a spaghetti western and make the lead a cowboy with a baseball bat, and keeping the level designs, combat system, boss fights and the like the same, and try to sell it back to people, you know damn well people would call them out on it(Actually I'd bet people like you would still gobble it up).  So why does Bioware and Dragon Age Origins get a free pass since thats pretty much what they did here?
> I personally disagree.  We'll leave it at that.



So... in essence, what you're saying is that as long as a game has a bunch of non-traditional races, spell names that don't match any other setting, and weirdly designed weapons, it then becomes a "good" fantasy setting?  Those qualities seem to be a dime a dozen in the many free fantasy MMORPGs that you see advertised seemingly everywhere. Yet, I don't see anyone touting those games as having the greatest fantasy settings ever.

Past four years... hmm, going from 2010, that would cover only Mass Effect, since it was released in 2006. Sonic doesn't need a mention. If you're going from 2009 though, you could also include Jade Empire. Neither one plays like Dragon Age though, so your claim of it being a "carbon copy" is quite off the mark. That aside, you are aware of "game engines", aren't you? Well, the engines used by each game is quite different. For one, Mass Effect uses the Unreal 3 engine while Dragon Age uses their new in-house Eclipse engine. With different game engines come different game architecture. So there's no way that DA can even be considered close to being a carbon copy of ME unless you're using an extremely loose definition of the term.

I think the only thing that can be said of Bioware reusing things in Dragon Age is that they used their patented winning formula. Your complaints about the game really don't make sense, not to mention your analogy.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ you have a console version...eeeewwwww
> 
> i have so many mods refining my game i've lost track...Morrigan and leliana are actually both beautiful now as opposed to the to gremlins that come in the standard game.
> 
> My arcane warrior can cast with her sword drawn, my archers no longer suck, *i've got white teeth*, custom armors, several new hairstyles (personal fave  /sohomo); and those are just within the last few days



Well fuck you.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Well fuck you.



Personally, the brown teeth gives the characters a bit more color.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Personally, the brown teeth gives the characters a bit more color.


I want to know why they were so yellow..  A tint or two lighter wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2010)

> So... in essence, what you're saying is that as long as a game has a bunch of non-traditional races, spell names that don't match any other setting, and weirdly designed weapons, it then becomes a "good" fantasy setting? Those qualities seem to be a dime a dozen in the many free fantasy MMORPGs that you see advertised seemingly everywhere. Yet, I don't see anyone touting those games as having the greatest fantasy settings ever.


I don't see anyone touting DAO as the coolest fantasy setting ever either, just that a lot of people think its a pretty fun game.  No one looks at DAO and thinks "WOW Cool!", its just what people come to expect from these type of games. 



> Past four years... hmm, going from 2010, that would cover only Mass Effect, since it was released in 2006. Sonic doesn't need a mention. If you're going from 2009 though, you could also include Jade Empire. Neither one plays like Dragon Age though, so your claim of it being a "carbon copy" is quite off the mark. That aside, you are aware of "game engines", aren't you? Well, the engines used by each game is quite different. For one, Mass Effect uses the Unreal 3 engine while Dragon Age uses their new in-house Eclipse engine. With different game engines come different game architecture.  So there's no way that DA can even be considered close to being a carbon copy of ME unless you're using an extremely loose definition of the term.


 Perhaps "Carbon copy" is too harsh, but the extreme similarities are rather blatant, and you even mentions "Its not copy, its a winning formula", so even you admit the similarities are there. 


> I think the only thing that can be said of Bioware reusing things in Dragon Age is that they used their patented winning formula. Your complaints about the game really don't make sense, not to mention your analogy.


 Why am I not surprised to see at least one person taking an opinion way too seriously in a thread about expression your opinion of a game.  Everyone has different tastes. There really isn't anything DAO that just doesn't seem bland to me.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2010)

Mort said:


> I don't see anyone touting DAO as the coolest fantasy setting ever either, just that a lot of people think its a pretty fun game.  No one looks at DAO and thinks "WOW Cool!", its just what people come to expect from these type of games.


I appreciate the fact that this game doesn't have that over the top spell casting _sparkling glamorous glittering _effects... which IMO makes it different from the current Fantasy games. It's realistic, but with a pinch of fantasy just enough to still make it believable. The game is mostly story driven so if you prefer the whole _glittering_ effects or the "Wow cool!" to a strong story.. then good for you. I like the glittering effects too, (I'm a graphic whore) but I appreciate a strong story more. 

And just a quick comment about similarities. It's found in all games. It's not how many times the same thing has been done, but how you present it is what counts. Take Zelda (Assuming you've played it.) for an example. Same storyline every time but they manage to make it great every time due to the game play and it's presentation.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 4, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> I wish they made a mode where you can have sex with the Lady of the Florest at the end of the game it's better than having Morrigan.



I'd smash.


----------



## Muk (Jan 4, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> I'd smash.



yeah i wana do beasties with the lady 

@ mort

like the boss said its the presentation of the story, and if you didn't realize it dao is a tribute to bioware's own old games. it's a return to its roots, which is baldur's gate 1 and 2

besides which other game allows you to get laid with a prince charming or turn a morally good bard into a badass assassin? 

i don't see that in any recent rpgs

most of the rpgs with some sort of moral compass just doesn't allow you to do that kind of stuff, nor would they allow you to recruit the very villain you've been trying to knock off the thrown

who in their right mind would think you can recruit the major villain that's been making your life hell

i don't see that stuff in any mmorpg, nor in any of the other rpgs out there


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 4, 2010)

Fuck this game it won't fucking enddddd.

Fuck this blind ass templar fool for dying on me and MAKING me rage quit.  I just killed the dudes trying to ship out the elves for slavery in Denerim.  How far away am I from the end?


----------



## Muk (Jan 5, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Fuck this game it won't fucking enddddd.
> 
> Fuck this blind ass templar fool for dying on me and MAKING me rage quit.  I just killed the dudes trying to ship out the elves for slavery in Denerim.  How far away am I from the end?



there is 2 more major events for you to deal with

after that it's ending


----------



## FFLN (Jan 5, 2010)

Mort said:


> I don't see anyone touting DAO as the coolest fantasy setting ever either, just that a lot of people think its a pretty fun game.  No one looks at DAO and thinks "WOW Cool!", its just what people come to expect from these type of games.



You're not looking at the right boards then. There are plenty of people who appreciate Bioware's twist on what can be considered the stereotypical fantasy setting.



> Perhaps "Carbon copy" is too harsh, but the extreme similarities are rather blatant, and you even mentions *"Its not copy, its a winning formula"*, so even you admit the similarities are there.



Extreme similarities? Would you mind giving examples then? I don't remember having the ability to create a miniature black hole in DA. Also, you seem to be grasping at straws by not understanding the metaphor of a "winning formula". I was going to expound upon this more, but seeing as that bolded portion of your statement up there is the extent of your understanding of my points, it would be a waste of my time to continue to do so.



> *Why am I not surprised to see at least one person taking an opinion way too seriously in a thread about expression your opinion of a game*.  Everyone has different tastes. There really isn't anything DAO that just doesn't seem bland to me.



Funny... that's similar to what I thought when I saw your post. Usually, I don't even bother to remember people posting their gripes about the game, since its their opinion, but when you attempt to justify your opinion with such pathetic arguments and no actual substance to back it up, you're just leaving it open to getting ripped.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyway, some actual DA-related news...

Return to Ostagar has been delayed. Stickied on the Bioware boards.

Oh, and  EXPANSION!!!


----------



## The Boss (Jan 5, 2010)

Delayed... again..  ... 

BTW the _Awakening _expansion.. :fapfapfap Did they say 5 party members? Yes....!!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2010)

Fucking delayed!! Goddamit BioWare.

And yes, some news on the expansion, though i wish it wasn't Amaranthine.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 5, 2010)

Oooh...five party members...And at least they aren't charging full price for it.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 5, 2010)

OMFG ALISTAIR RETURNS!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YES!


----------



## Stalin (Jan 5, 2010)

How do i become evil or neutral? Whatever the moralities in this gam are called.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 5, 2010)

YES. DO. Fucking. WANT. 

[YOUTUBE]fv81oPzccW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stalin (Jan 5, 2010)

How do I become evil or neutral? Whatever you call the moral alignments.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> YES. DO. Fucking. WANT.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fv81oPzccW0[/YOUTUBE]



Aaaaaaaand I just jizzed..


----------



## The Boss (Jan 5, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> How do I become evil or neutral? Whatever you call the moral alignments.


Just do all the bad things to be evil, and all the good things to be good.



Ciupy said:


> Aaaaaaaand I just jizzed..


I know right! MOAR ALISTAIR!!

 <--- MY FACE.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 5, 2010)

IS there a nuetral option?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 5, 2010)

You pick the "bad" options.  Or ruthless.

Edit:  To be neutral just do an even number of bad and good things.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 5, 2010)

When you pick the mageclass and help your frined escape with his lover, when happens if you help that talking statue?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 5, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> IS there a nuetral option?



I think so.. there is about usually more than 3 options at most.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 5, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> When you pick the mageclass and help your frined escape with his lover, when happens if you help that talking statue?



Why don't you do it and find out.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 5, 2010)

already past that point  . Just wandering if there was any options I may haved missed with that quest.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Replay it. :ho


----------



## Stalin (Jan 5, 2010)

Are most of the side quest fetch qeusts?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 5, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Are most of the side quest fetch quests?



Not at all.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 5, 2010)

The areas are a bit small.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 5, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Anyway, some actual DA-related news...
> 
> Return to Ostagar has been delayed. Stickied on the Bioware boards.
> 
> Oh, and  EXPANSION!!!



*ROARRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Fucking delayed!! Goddamit BioWare.
> 
> And yes, some news on the expansion, though i wish it wasn't Amaranthine.



yes because you've totally been there...asshole


----------



## The Boss (Jan 5, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> The areas are a bit small.



No need to worry. You should worry about your party and befriend them all.. or else they will betray you.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 5, 2010)

I haven't read the books but from what I gather "the Architect" is involved in the expansion's story.

Smart darkspawn is bad


----------



## The Boss (Jan 5, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> I haven't read the books but from what I gather "the Architect" is involved in the expansion's story.
> 
> Smart darkspawn is bad



He was partially responsible for the Blight in Origins.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 5, 2010)

After a 70 hour game I still haven't got a clue regarding the origin of the Darkspawn or their final purpose..

But if I would have to bet..I think it would be a bit like the C'tan and the Chaos Gods.

The Darkspawn are the lords of the material world,bending matter,flesh to their will while the Demons are the masters of the immaterial,bending the eternal dream of the Fade to their liking..

Or something like that..


----------



## FFLN (Jan 5, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> After a 70 hour game I still haven't got a clue regarding the origin of the Darkspawn or their final purpose..
> 
> But if I would have to bet..I think it would be a bit like the C'tan and the Chaos Gods.
> 
> ...



Mmm... not really. Darkspawn are pretty much slaves of the Blight and the Archdemons.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 5, 2010)

^ I was gonna say that you know...


----------



## FFLN (Jan 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ I was gonna say that you know...



I was just stealin' your thunder.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 5, 2010)

what I'm curious about is what happens when the last Archdemon dies (only 2 sleeping beauties left)...can a god even die or are they just in 'limbo'?

perhaps this is part of their 1000 year master plan: 
step 1) Slay all the arch demons so that the old gods can be freed from mortal form
step 2) the darkspawn conquer or 'replace' human civilization on the surface (after eating us ofcourse)
step 3) ????
step 4) the inevitable profit


----------



## FFLN (Jan 5, 2010)

After the last Archdemon is killed, presumably there will be no more Blights. Of course, that little "problem" has been taken care of in a way by a certain someone...


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2010)

There'll be more Blights, it's just that Ferelden won't be exploded any time soon.

That said, the game does a very lousy job with alignments; you can't finish the game anything worse than a very pansy neutral evil at worst.

EDIT: the trailer for the expansion actually looks really interesting. 40 USD is the asking price, I hear.


----------



## Muk (Jan 5, 2010)

oh fuck you bioware

you are draining my pocket money 

expansion so soon already


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 5, 2010)

organizedcrime said:


> There'll be more Blights, it's just that Ferelden won't be exploded any time soon.
> 
> That said, the game does a very lousy job with alignments; you can't finish the game anything worse than a very pansy neutral evil at worst.
> 
> EDIT: the trailer for the expansion actually looks really interesting. 40 USD is the asking price, I hear.



No there won't be a new Blight because there is no archdemon but there will be new uber darkspawn, from what i see you can play with your character or use a new character with a new origin and even recruite 5 new characters.

And the return to Ostagar your going after King Cailan special armor and discovery his dark secrets...

And there is no alignments in this game Bhelen the dwarf prince prove this the guy is pure evil, after all he kill his father and brothers but he is a far better king and do much more good to Ozamar than the other guy ever did.

Or the Werewolfs and Elfs case i say the Werewolfs were actually the good guys. I mean, they were all innocent people and tried to reason with Zenethren but all he could say was that they deserve nothing short of condemnation. I'm sure if I was turned into a Werewolf I'd be just as pissed as they were.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 5, 2010)

in a sense this game is much closer to real life than the DnD alignment crap people are accustomed too...

there are no people who are bad 100% of the time for no reason other than to be bad...just as there are no good people who wouldn't do something "shady" for the greater good of all.


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> No there won't be a new Blight because there is no archdemon but there will be new uber darkspawn, from what i see you can play with your character or use a new character with a new origin and even recruite 5 new characters.


Oh shit, I thought you guys meant overall in the game universe.





> And the return to Ostagar your going after King Cailan special armor and discovery his dark secrets...
> *
> And there is no alignments in this game Bhelen the dwarf prince prove this the guy is pure evil, after all he kill his father and brothers but he is a far better king and do much more good to Ozamar than the other guy ever did.*
> 
> Or the Werewolfs and Elfs case i say the Werewolfs were actually the good guys. I mean, they were all innocent people and tried to reason with Zenethren but all he could say was that they deserve nothing short of condemnation. I'm sure if I was turned into a Werewolf I'd be just as pissed as they were.


That was a punch in the fucking gut. How the hell were we supposed to know he was going to deliver on the promises? Everything pointed to him reneging on his campaign and being an asshole dictator

As for the werewolves and elves, I feel like the "eye for an eye" angle is some bullshit; the other Dalish elves were hardly responsible for the curse.





RAGING BONER said:


> in a sense this game is much closer to real life than the DnD alignment crap people are accustomed too...
> 
> there are no people who are bad 100% of the time for no reason other than to be bad...just as there are no good people who wouldn't do something "shady" for the greater good of all.


The issue may be that there's only one ending to the game and it's somebody wrecking the Archdemon's shit. You can't exactly give it the Nondrick treatment.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 5, 2010)

organizedcrime said:


> Oh shit, I thought you guys meant overall in the game universe.That was a punch in the fucking gut. How the hell were we supposed to know he was going to deliver on the promises? Everything pointed to him reneging on his campaign and being an asshole dictator
> 
> As for the werewolves and elves, I feel like the "eye for an eye" angle is some bullshit; the other Dalish elves were hardly responsible for the curse.



Well he does became a dictator because he dissolves the Assembly but thats the only way to open Orzammar's connection with the surface world and also offers casteless greater rights and privileges in exchange for military service against the darkspawn unlike Harrowmont that just sit on his ass and close even more Orzammar.

Oh and Lady of the Florest> All Dalish Elfs how can anyone kill her just to save some assholes that treat you like trash!


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> Well he does became a dictator because he dissolves the Assembly but thats the only way to open Orzammar's connection with the surface world and also offers casteless greater rights and privileges in exchange for military service against the darkspawn unlike Harrowmont that just sit on his ass and close even more Orzammar.


That sets an awfully bad precedent though. Once he kicks the bucket, Orzammar is _fucked_.





> Oh and Lady of the Florest> All Dalish Elfs how can anyone kill her just to save some assholes that treat you like trash!



*Spoiler*: __ 



If you have moderately decent coercion, you can convince Zathrian to grow a pair and end the curse.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 5, 2010)

organizedcrime said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If you have moderately decent coercion, you can convince Zathrian to grow a pair and end the curse.



Yeah the Lady die with Zathrian and you lose the best force to use agaist the darkspawn at the end but thats just what i think go save the dalish if you need them so badly.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2010)

I always backed the Lady of the Forest because she's hot.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNvymoqbqj4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2010)

organizedcrime said:


> That sets an awfully bad precedent though. Once he kicks the bucket, Orzammar is _fucked_.


Hence why Bhelen's such a better choice though you won't see 'til the very end.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 5, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I always backed the Lady of the Forest because she's hot.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNvymoqbqj4[/YOUTUBE]



Well too bad you can't have a werewolf origin and romance the lady why can't they make a DLC of this!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 5, 2010)

Cause it's too awesome! I wish you coulda sexed Morrigan as a chick.


----------



## Dash (Jan 5, 2010)

Finished it, decent game. I might start another playthrough soon since I didn't like the endings I got (everyone but the humans basically got screwed over). And I want to get the werewolves. 

Sucks that there isn't a new game+ though. =/


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 5, 2010)

organizedcrime said:


> The issue may be that there's only one ending to the game and it's somebody wrecking the Archdemon's shit. You can't exactly give it the Nondrick treatment.



a traditional Chaotic, Lawful or Neutral evil character in the DnD sense has 4 options when it comes to the Archdemon:

1. Kill it (or force someone else to kill it) to save his own ass

2. Run and hide and hope the problem goes away

3. Bow down to the arch demon, offer to serve him and pray he doesn't just eat you right there

4. Try to control it and be its master...(doubtful since it is a god and you are a worm in a low magic setting)


now taking what we know from the Darkspawn and their relentlessness you're only option for survival is to kill the demon. What you do along the way should reflect that goal (ie recruiting troops, for better or worse)


----------



## Stalin (Jan 5, 2010)

can you guys be light on spoilers? Can you hook up with morrigan?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 6, 2010)

yes, but she just wants to use your sperm to revive a god...slut 


/brokenheart


I wonder if they're gonna mention this in the expansion....


----------



## Stalin (Jan 6, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> yes, but she just wants to use your sperm to revive a god...slut
> 
> 
> /brokenheart
> ...



Don't tell me everything that happens. i said go easy on the spoilers,


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 6, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> I wonder if they're gonna mention this in the expansion....



Doubtful..I am pretty sure that the full story is going to be revealed no sooner then Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> YES. DO. Fucking. WANT.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fv81oPzccW0[/YOUTUBE]



I just busted a load in my shorts. I want this.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 6, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Hence why Bhelen's such a better choice though you won't see 'til the very end.



Yah I sided with Bhelen, and shit turned out well at the end.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jan 6, 2010)

Just finished the game. Haha, I got my Blight Queller Achievement (Kill 1000 Darkspawn) on the ArchDemon. 

Although I had some weird bug throughout the final battle. Alistair my main tank had a permanent Glyph of Neutralization debuff on him throughout the entire final battle portion which I couldn't remove no matter what I tried. The good news was that he was immune to most of the spells the ArchDemon threw at him but the bad news was that I couldn't heal him and basically had to spam health poultices throughout, pretty funny.

And I really hate the whole Morrigan Ritual thing. I wasn't really excited about letting Morrigan have a child with the soul of an old god and letting Evil live on and all that but Morrigan is my mage CC so I had to do it so I wouldn't lose her... 

Other than that, the final battle and ending was pretty cool. And I feel that they really disappointed us on Arl Howe's end. I was so ready to see him beg for mercy and slit his throat and all he does is make a pathetic rant and die.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 6, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> And I really hate the whole Morrigan Ritual thing. I wasn't really excited about letting Morrigan have a child with the soul of an old god and letting Evil live on and all that but Morrigan is my mage CC so I had to do it so I wouldn't lose her...



The old gods weren't evil...its just the taint turns them into arch demon's.

Of course being raised by Morrigan will undoubtedly make one more evil than any Darkspawn taint.





Ciupy said:


> Doubtful..I am pretty sure that the full story is going to be revealed no sooner then Dragon Age 2.



sad times 

but i have faith that EA will give Bioware the go ahead for an epic sequel once they measure the success of DA:0 and its DLC/expansion packs.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 6, 2010)

I got an email about the Dragon Age expansion. So we're going to get a peak into the Darkspawn's motivations.


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Just finished the game. Haha, I got my Blight Queller Achievement (Kill 1000 Darkspawn) on the ArchDemon.
> 
> Although I had some weird bug throughout the final battle. Alistair my main tank had a permanent Glyph of Neutralization debuff on him throughout the entire final battle portion which I couldn't remove no matter what I tried. The good news was that he was immune to most of the spells the ArchDemon threw at him but the bad news was that I couldn't heal him and basically had to spam health poultices throughout, pretty funny.
> 
> ...



yeah i wanted to have him begging and shit, but he just dies 

wished you could encounter him at least a few times, or that he'd make an appearance somewhere else, but he just shows up once maybe twice and mostly in cut scenes and that's it 

he still was an asshole


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 6, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> And I really hate the whole Morrigan Ritual thing. I wasn't really excited about letting Morrigan have a child with the soul of an old god and letting Evil live on and all that but Morrigan is my mage CC so I had to do it so I wouldn't lose her...
> 
> Other than that, the final battle and ending was pretty cool. And I feel that they really disappointed us on Arl Howe's end. I was so ready to see him beg for mercy and slit his throat and all he does is make a pathetic rant and die.



Nobody that play this game like this ritual and if you romance her and refuse the ritual she ask *YOU* to ask another guy to fuck her  now nobody can say this is a cliche end!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 6, 2010)

Wouldn't be surprised if Morrigan's kid appears in a future expansion pack.


----------



## Mort (Jan 6, 2010)

> You're not looking at the right boards then. There are plenty of people who appreciate Bioware's twist on what can be considered the stereotypical fantasy setting.


Great for Bioware then. 


> Extreme similarities? Would you mind giving examples then? I don't remember having the ability to create a miniature black hole in DA. Also, you seem to be grasping at straws by not understanding the metaphor of a "winning formula". I was going to expound upon this more, but seeing as that bolded portion of your statement up there is the extent of your understanding of my points, it would be a waste of my time to continue to do so.


Of course world design and combat system are different.  Thats a given.  Its that they're hyping DAO as this big huge "RPG With the one of the best stories ever. and Your player interacts with the environment and NPCs in an brilliant and unprecedented system where the player's relationships with the NPC's and the party are dependent upon the character's choices" was a load of bull. Like I said before, as far as fleshing out a world goes, they haven't progressed any further than they have in Mass Effect. 


> Funny... that's similar to what I thought when I saw your post. Usually, I don't even bother to remember people posting their gripes about the game, since its their opinion, but when you attempt to justify your opinion with such pathetic arguments and no actual substance to back it up, you're just leaving it open to getting ripped.


I have nothing against the game aside from my own hype backlash.  This is Bioware after all so even at their worst whatever they make is decent.  But as far as I'm concerned the world design is a complete wash, they haven't shown any improvements with fleshing out a world or characters over Mass Effect and that combat system feels "meh" to me.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 6, 2010)

Mort said:


> Great for Bioware then.
> Of course world design and combat system are different.  Thats a given.  Its that they're hyping DAO as this big huge "RPG With the one of the best stories ever. and Your player interacts with the environment and NPCs in an brilliant and unprecedented system where the player's relationships with the NPC's and the party are dependent upon the character's choices" was a load of bull. Like I said before, as far as fleshing out a world goes, they haven't progressed any further than they have in Mass Effect.



Hm, from what you were going on about in your previous posts, it seemed like you were railing against gameplay rather than story, i.e.- "Gameplay being a carbon copy", "Team Ninja changing cosmetic details" analogy. Maybe you don't consider combat systems to be a part of gameplay, but many seem to. Also, I really don't know what you were expecting out of the interactions for it to have been so disappointing. Was it because they showed you the point changes in affection after conversations? Was it because you had to choose questions and responses from a list that you could see? Were you expecting to be able to type in random questions and get no answer until you hit upon the right tag words? Maybe you were expecting to be able to speak to characters through a mic? You mention high expectations, but you don't mention what exactly you were expecting.

Weren't the player's relationships with the NPCs dependent upon the character's choices though? It seemed like it to me. Perhaps you were expecting to be able to run up to them in camp and randomly attack and kill them? 

In regards to fleshing out their gameworld, just how much fleshing out do they have to do? They have in-game characters explain things from their point of view and they have codex entries to give you in-game lore. Should they have added more? Was there another way they could've done it that would've been better? You tell me since I don't know what you're measuring it against. Reality, perhaps?



> I have nothing against the game aside from my own hype backlash.  This is Bioware after all so even at their worst whatever they make is decent.  But as far as I'm concerned the world design is a complete wash, they haven't shown any improvements with fleshing out a world or characters over Mass Effect and that combat system feels "meh" to me.



I've experienced hype backlash before, Spore, and it was because what was shown was not what we got. Instead of a realistic looking environment, we were given a cartoony and simplified one, which was most likely due to EA's desired focus. The gameplay stages were said to be equivalent to some pretty big name games, such as Diablo and Civilization, but sadly, the depth was no where near so. I can think of multiple ways that I would like to see the game improved, as can many others. So if you're saying that there have been no improvements in your view, then what would you have liked them to do? If it's just opinion, then whatever, it's just opinion, but since you've mentioned your gripes, yet mentioned nothing about what you would've preferred, it leaves one thinking that your complaints aren't wholly justified. With people who complain about cold coffee, at least you can infer that they wanted hot coffee, but with a game's story and its implementation, it's a bit more complicated than that.

Can't comment about gameplay, because that'll vary due to personal taste. Some'll prefer more strategy, some'll prefer more action.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2010)

Dun feed the troll FFLN.


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Dun feed the troll FFLN.



you can only kill trolls with fire


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 6, 2010)

Mort said:


> Great for Bioware then.
> Of course world design and combat system are different.  Thats a given.  Its that they're hyping DAO as this big huge "RPG With the one of the best stories ever. and Your player interacts with the environment and NPCs in an brilliant and unprecedented system where the player's relationships with the NPC's and the party are dependent upon the character's choices" was a load of bull. Like I said before, as far as fleshing out a world goes, they haven't progressed any further than they have in Mass Effect.
> I have nothing against the game aside from my own hype backlash.  This is Bioware after all so even at their worst whatever they make is decent.  But as far as I'm concerned the world design is a complete wash, they haven't shown any improvements with fleshing out a world or characters over Mass Effect and that combat system feels "meh" to me.



The guys that made Mass Effect didn't put there hands in DAO they were working on Mass Effect 2 from what i read the guys that made DAO are the guys that made KOTOR.

Anyway just what the fuck do you want here? If you don't like the game or didn't even buy or rent what do you want to discuss?


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2010)

DaO and ME2 are 2 diffferent teams

The only time they coorped was to port DaO to the consoles


----------



## Stalin (Jan 6, 2010)

From what I've seen, the world buildingand character fleshing are done better than most games I've seen. Its as good as you get out the size of the world of this game. Personall,y the combat system kinda pisses me off because sometimes I don't feel like i getting enough action since my other 3 guys are taken care of most of the enemies.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2010)

Muk said:


> you can only kill trolls with fire


Sounds good to me. :33 

Hater bitches marries hater asses and have hater kids.


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2010)

wished they had included trolls :3

and made them u can only kill them with fire and not tell you about it 

cause i find that to be awesome 

it's like you killed, omg wtf it stands back up and is mauling me


----------



## FFLN (Jan 6, 2010)

Muk said:


> wished they had included trolls :3
> 
> and made them u can only kill them with fire and not tell you about it
> 
> ...



Actually, based on the DA lore, Ogres are supposed to be like that. If you don't finish them off entirely, they're supposed to fully heal up and start attacking again. I don't think fire or acid really matters in that case though. Just a thorough gutting of it.

The armored ogres in the expansion look tough though.:33


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 6, 2010)

Muk said:


> you can only kill trolls with fire



and acid!


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2010)

Centuryslayer said:


> and acid!


shhhhhhhhhhhhhh

we don't want to overpower the player that's hunting the trolls


----------



## da-chunin (Jan 6, 2010)

Expansion trailer for those who havent seen it


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg3hpO5xLrw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 6, 2010)

OMG, that trailer got me all fucking giddy.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2010)

^ The Architect looks just like how I've imagine him. :33 Hawt.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ The Architect looks just like how I've imagine him. :33 Hawt.



I actually imagined his face to look a bit more like that of Abominations. That skull-faced guy though... I think I know who that is... and he's not the Architect.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ The Architect looks just like how I've imagine him. :33 Hawt.


Fucking smexy Darkspawn making me go all gay.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2010)

FFLN said:


> I actually imagined his face to look a bit more like that of Abominations. That skull-faced guy though... I think I know who that is... and he's not the Architect.


But it TALKS!  It has to be...  



Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Fucking smexy Darkspawn making me go all gay.


_Finally_.. some action in here.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 6, 2010)

Could you please go easy on the spoilers?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2010)

^ Games been out for a while now.. so I would suggest you stop read this thread until you finish the game.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> _Finally_.. some action in here.


Bow-chicka-wow-wow-chicka-chicka-wow-chicka-wow!!!!


----------



## FFLN (Jan 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> But it TALKS!  It has to be...
> 
> 
> _Finally_.. some action in here.



In the trailer they showed two talking Darkspawn... one was wearing a robe and the other was wearing armor... Now I'll just let that sink in.


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2010)

i hope there are few more villains 

i really want a repeating villain


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 6, 2010)

2 questions i have....who or what is that freaky looking demon thing that appears in the beginning? 

and who is that chick in the red who is gonna make the mortals bow down before her?

seems to me like something is going on here that isn't Darkspawn related...


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2010)

so demons and darkspawn invade fereldon? 

sounds like fun stuff


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2010)

FFLN said:


> In the trailer they showed two talking Darkspawn... one was wearing a robe and the other was wearing armor... Now I'll just let that sink in.



I must have missed that part due to my fangasim over Alistair..  

You mean.... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the other one with the armor is a Grey Warden?


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 6, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Could you please go easy on the spoilers?



Can't really expect us to wait for you to finish the game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 6, 2010)

sounds like the evil woman is from Orlais by that accent :3


----------



## FFLN (Jan 6, 2010)

Very interesting bits of info there. Oh, and there are spoilers about Origins too, so if you haven't finished it yet, **looking at the Cheat**, don't read it yet. Oh, and for those who don't like spoilers about upcoming game-related stuff, don't read the answer to the 2nd to last question on the 3rd page. I thought that was a quite spoilerish. I definitely would've been more affected by the scene if I had come across it in the DLC myself rather than reading about it. Just a warning.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 6, 2010)

Guys, i have awesome news:



> Yesterday, BioWare and Electronic Arts announced Dragon Age: Origins -- Awakening,* the first expansion pack* to the critically acclaimed RPG





> *first expansion pack*





> *first expansion*





> *first*


----------



## FFLN (Jan 6, 2010)

What's this? I went to quote my post where I mentioned that, but... I see that it's been removed. Completely. Not even the trace deleted remains with a note about how or why it was killed. *sniffsniff* I smell something fishy... or maybe it's just Boner.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 6, 2010)

F. Melo mentions something about "the children"...

interesting...



FFLN said:


> I smell something fishy... or maybe it's just Boner.


----------



## Muk (Jan 7, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Very interesting bits of info there. Oh, and there are spoilers about Origins too, so if you haven't finished it yet, **looking at the Cheat**, don't read it yet. Oh, and for those who don't like spoilers about upcoming game-related stuff, don't read the answer to the 2nd to last question on the 3rd page. I thought that was a quite spoilerish. I definitely would've been more affected by the scene if I had come across it in the DLC myself rather than reading about it. Just a warning.




ohhh hell yes about the DLC 

i fapped


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 7, 2010)

that talking darkspawn will be your baby

on steroids

and growth enhancement pills

I guess the boss is fapping to the thought of more alistair


----------



## The Boss (Jan 7, 2010)

Fapping to Alistair is a must! :33 

Im not reading any spoilers though... Bioware sucks at trolling... I guess I can wait.


----------



## Dash (Jan 7, 2010)

Expansion looks sick but $40? Seriously?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 7, 2010)

This game finally fucking ended and it was fucking great.  I need to let the after glow wear off or else I will just gush nonsense and I think we already have enough of that in this thread ;3


			
				Dash said:
			
		

> Expansion looks sick but $40? Seriously?


Yes. $40 is how much an expansion should be so long as it is as feature rich as good expansions were in the days of old.

Having not beaten the game until just a few minutes ago, I was actually dreading the idea of another huge chunk of Dragon Age content coming.  I need some time away from the game now to get ready.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 7, 2010)

I wish ODST had been $40.  

And I'm glad that Mass Effect 2 is coming out soon...it should give me enough time to beat the game a couple of times before this expansion comes out.  Can't wait!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 7, 2010)

I feel uncomfortable using my first completed character for the expansion. I have good equipment but I finished at level 19 with barely anything explored. I pretty much straight bumrushed the game on Casual.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 7, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> Having not beaten the game until just a few minutes ago, I was actually dreading the idea of another huge chunk of Dragon Age content coming.  I need some time away from the game now to get ready.


Congrats! Tell me about your ending Stumpy. :ho



Lord Yu said:


> I feel uncomfortable using my first completed character for the expansion. I have good equipment but I finished at level 19 with barely anything explored. I pretty much straight bumrushed the game on Casual.


I know right... shit and my Warden died..  Make a new Waren time.  Maybe I can still get Alistair in the pants as a new Warden. :WOW


----------



## Johnny FiveAces (Jan 7, 2010)

_Uh oh, everyone. The Evil X Empire (once banished but now back) have released the horrible Y into <middle earth>
Looks like our armies are useless, lets leave it up to a rag-tag bunch of amateurs just fresh out of training, who've just learned how to walk.
Now, let's do this about eightteen-hundred more times and call it a genre._


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 7, 2010)

There is no evil empire in Dragon Age. Get your cliches right!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 7, 2010)

Johnny FiveAces said:


> _Uh oh, everyone. The Evil X Empire (once banished but now back) have released the horrible Y into <middle earth>
> Looks like our armies are useless, lets leave it up to a rag-tag bunch of amateurs just fresh out of training, who've just learned how to walk.
> Now, let's do this about eightteen-hundred more times and call it a genre._


----------



## The Boss (Jan 7, 2010)

Johnny FiveAces said:


> _Uh oh, everyone. The Evil X Empire (once banished but now back) have released the horrible Y into <middle earth>
> Looks like our armies are useless, lets leave it up to a rag-tag bunch of amateurs just fresh out of training, who've just learned how to walk.
> Now, let's do this about eightteen-hundred more times and call it a genre._



I'm not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), and what is this.


----------



## Johnny FiveAces (Jan 7, 2010)

An opinion.


----------



## Haventh (Jan 7, 2010)

Johnny FiveAces said:


> _Uh oh, everyone. The Evil X Empire (once banished but now back) have released the horrible Y into <middle earth>
> Looks like our armies are useless, lets leave it up to a rag-tag bunch of amateurs just fresh out of training, who've just learned how to walk.
> Now, let's do this about eightteen-hundred more times and call it a genre._



1. Don't expect an rpg to be realistic. In fact, most games isn't realistic. 
- Yes, a new punk owns people who have trained for their whole life. Well, if you have played dragon age, or read some about it, you will know that the grey warden the player plays is some sort of genius. 

2. The Tevinter Imperium is what comes closest to evil empire in dragon age. It is they, or mages from there that "made" the blight.

Though i don't think the empire itself were allthrough evil. In fact, most countries in dragon age is both evil and good. It isn't like in middle earth where 95% of the humans and elves, and dwarves are good, and their countries doesn't do evil acts. 

So dragon age differ alot from Tolkien's middle earth.

3. Enjoy the game for what it is. And don't judge it if it is similar to other fantasy stories or rpgs. Since it is hard to make anything that is fully original anymore with most ideas already used.

In fact. You can see that bioware have made a great effort to make dragon age original. 

- Playable races is hard to get "original". 
- The darkspawn looks like a cross from undeads and orcs. Seems original to me.

The only other rpg i can think of that is more and the most original of all is Mass Effect. Though i mostly don't care about that crap. I judge a game first after what genre it is. If it is an rpg, i put the story first, if the story is good, i look on the lore, then the choices in quests, then the interface, then at the end the graphics. 

Overall Dragon Age is a very good game. With a superior story, and lore that is very interesting (if you have any interest for fantasy stuff at all), awesome characters and companions (with funny) dialogues. And you got interesting choices for quests (atleast main quests), which effects the story. The graphics are very good. The interface is good i think (i got on xbox 360), though others may not like it so much.

Most reviewers have given dragon age a very high score, out of ten.

If you don't like dragon age you are just whining about insignificant things , or your not much of an rpg gamer, or no much into that type of rpg.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Congrats! Tell me about your ending Stumpy. :ho



*Spoiler*: __ 



Morrigan took my seed and the soul of an old god and ran away.  I didn't even want to be with her.  I tried to lead everyone on I could and dump them all for Leliana when the shit hit the fan, but Leliana never put out and I got stuck with Morrigan.

I fell for the queen's bullshit before the landsmeet (fucking knew she was a traitorous bitch), so she betrayed me and Alistair spared her.  I couldn't bring myself to torture Alistair even more by persuading him to marry Anora for the crown, so Alistair ruled alone.

Was there anything else important that I missed?

Nobody in my party ever died (for real), which is somewhat disappointing.  If I ever manage to get around to a second play through I will have to make sure that changes


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't pay attention to JohnnyFiveAces, he's a creative troll.


----------



## Haventh (Jan 7, 2010)

My ending:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I finished as a lvl 20 male dalish rogue (spec: ranger/bard) with Morrigan as romance. I choose to go with her ritual. Teyrn was executed by me (main character).  I choose Alistair as king (and i asked him to give lands to the elves) and so Anora was locked in the tower. I didn't trust her one bit.




I used about 88 hours to finish it. It was my first playthrough, so i took my time. Enjoying the sights, talking with my companions. Taking it slow, and enjoying the game.


----------



## Muk (Jan 7, 2010)

hmm i still haven't ended my third play through yet, but i am goaling for an evil sided ending

been running the 'evil' party. just need to get leliana to be evil as well and we are all game


----------



## FFLN (Jan 7, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> Don't pay attention to JohnnyFiveAces, he's a creative troll.



Yeah, join date of Jan 2010... makes you wonder.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jan 8, 2010)

How do u make Leiliana evil?


----------



## Muk (Jan 8, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> How do u make Leiliana evil?



complete her personal quest then go into camp and tell her she's the same as the woman she tried to kill


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm curious if u can make her evil before getting the Ashes of Andraste then will she still freak out and attack you.


----------



## Muk (Jan 8, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I'm curious if u can make her evil before getting the Ashes of Andraste then will she still freak out and attack you.



yes if you invest the time correctly and get the gifts you are able to make her evil before ashes


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 8, 2010)

^ I was gonna suggest peeing on her vagina but i guess that's an option that hasn't been implemented yet


----------



## The Boss (Jan 8, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol traitorous bitch is traitorous!  Sound's like you had a happy ending.  Why am I the only one here who had an aweful ending.  



Muk said:


> hmm i still haven't ended my third play through yet, but i am goaling for an evil sided ending
> 
> been running the 'evil' party. just need to get leliana to be evil as well and we are all game


Kill Connor. :ho They let you slap the bitchy mother. It was epic.  Alistair didn't like it though.


----------



## Muk (Jan 8, 2010)

i already destroyed redcliff


----------



## The Boss (Jan 8, 2010)

^ SLAP DA WOMEN NAOOO!!


----------



## Muk (Jan 8, 2010)

so is it possible to turn alister evil


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _My Ending_ 



Female Mage

Slept with Leianna

Slept with Zevran too but had to break up with him

Had a relationship with Alli but never slept with him

Persuaded Allister to become king. Persuaded him to marry Anora but they broke up

Tried to save Logain but Allister threw a bitch fit and killed him

Turned down Morrigan and she ran off

Allister killed the Arch-Demon and died

Asked Queen Anora to free the Circle

Went travelling with several party members (Everyone still alive other than Wynne and Sten I think)

I also made Harrowmont King, killed the crazy Paragon Lady, cured the Werewolves the peaceful way, Saved the ashes and destroyed the Dragon Cult, Save the Circle, let the Demon have Conner in exchange for Blood Magic, Killed his mum...

Miss anything out?


----------



## Haventh (Jan 8, 2010)

Muk said:


> i already destroyed redcliff



You destroyed redclife? You mean you didn't help them out against the darkspawn, or? 

Turning Alistair evil!? :amazed 

How?



The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: _My Ending_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ohhh, didn't know it's the demon that can teach one blood magic


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _The Demon Can_ 



Teach you the evil specialisation of your class

Make one party member like for plus 20 points

Have sex with you

Give you an additional skillpoint

In return at some point in the future she will repossess Conner and run away


----------



## The Boss (Jan 8, 2010)

You can only harden Alistair.. you can't turn him evil.


----------



## Haventh (Jan 8, 2010)

Aww, thats too bad.

I wonder if Alistair would be more sarcastic if he were evil. 



The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Demon Can_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 8, 2010)

the demon from Shale's dlc?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 8, 2010)

^ In Redcliff. :ho

Alistair would be extra hot evil I bet.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 8, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Demon Can_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With the proper social manipulation

*Spoiler*: __ 




You can get this without fighting and without giving her Conner either.

Or at least the skillpoint (which is what I did).  Just convinced the demon that I'd kill her otherwise.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 8, 2010)

My bro is raging over shitty pathing issues in the Broodmother fight on the 360 version.  Anyone else have similar problems trying to melee her?  His character just starts running around in circles or just running away from the boss for no apparent reason.  Was watching his screen through Skype and it was pretty hilarious.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 8, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> With the proper social manipulation
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I did the same with a high Persuasion. Got what I wanted while she/it got nothing.






Stumpy said:


> My bro is raging over shitty pathing issues in the Broodmother fight on the 360 version.  Anyone else have similar problems trying to melee her?  His character just starts running around in circles or just running away from the boss for no apparent reason.  Was watching his screen through Skype and it was pretty hilarious.



Maybe he has his character set to one of the AI scripts that has the character run from melee.

Since you guys are speaking of doing "evil" things in-game, I should inform you guys that there's a thread on the Bioware boards about having a totally "mean" playthrough. It pretty much lists all of the really mean and bad, as in "bad", choices that you can make in-game. Just look for a thread that has the word 'mean' in the title.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2010)

thoughts on DA:Awakening?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2010)

^Will be the moment I play DA again


----------



## Dash (Jan 9, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> This game finally fucking ended and it was fucking great.  I need to let the after glow wear off or else I will just gush nonsense and I think we already have enough of that in this thread ;3
> 
> Yes. $40 is how much an expansion should be so long as it is as feature rich as good expansions were in the days of old.
> 
> Having not beaten the game until just a few minutes ago, I was actually dreading the idea of another huge chunk of Dragon Age content coming.  I need some time away from the game now to get ready.



Yeah but the expansion is only going to be about 10-15 hours (depending of fast you are) of gameplay. Mass Effect was that long so I guess its not that bad, but I can never spend money on a game something so short. 

I don't know...guess I'll just wait for the price to drop.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 9, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Maybe he has his character set to one of the AI scripts that has the character run from melee.


I don't think so.  Tactics are only supposed to run when you are not controlling the character.  He will issues a simple cast heal on self command and his character will run off into a corner and not even heal lol.

Apparently this issue is game breaking enough for him that he is probably not going to beat the Brood Mother.  Ever.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 9, 2010)

Muk said:


> so is it possible to turn alister evil



The best thing a evil Leliana can do is when you meet Isabela the girl in the pearl and ask her tpo teach you her skill you can get a threesome sex but if she istll is a nice person she is just going to say that you are a pervet and won't let you have some sex... btw Morrigan won't like this and won't "help" etheir.

Oh and i hear that the new DLC will get a new disc to buy at the store is this true?


----------



## Haventh (Jan 9, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> My bro is raging over shitty pathing issues in the Broodmother fight on the 360 version.  Anyone else have similar problems trying to melee her?  His character just starts running around in circles or just running away from the boss for no apparent reason.  Was watching his screen through Skype and it was pretty hilarious.



I had no such problems when i fought the broodmother.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 9, 2010)

I love to hear Morrigan in fights when she fights a Dragon she says "I never saw one so large"  Damn i love her and i know she will come back her level of win can't disapear


----------



## Muk (Jan 9, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> I love to hear Morrigan in fights when she fights a Dragon she says "I never saw one so large"  Damn i love her and i know she will come back her level of win can't disapear



OMG 

 soooo funny i feel like fighting the high dragon again 

but it'd have to start a new game


----------



## Haventh (Jan 9, 2010)

Morrigan:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Morrigan is awesome. I always fall for black haired and brown haired women, same goes for such characters.

And her personality, and character in itself is very well done. Even though she can be viewed as a heartless bitch when you have just met her, if you romance her (and you are a good guy), you can see in conversations that she doubts her strong views. A fine display of what bioware is capable of. 

Morrigan's voice actor is awesome. I love that accent 

I freaking love dragon age.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 9, 2010)

Haventh said:


> Morrigan:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I think Morrigan is Bastila from KOTOR the voice looks the same and even the character looks the same Jedi=Witch.

Oh and Muk you just need to fight a Drake and Morrigan will say her pice.


----------



## Muk (Jan 9, 2010)

ohh a drake?  male dragon indeed 

wish they included a few more dungeons with dragons and drakes


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 9, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> I think Morrigan is Bastila from KOTOR the voice looks the same and even the character looks the same Jedi=Witch.
> 
> Oh and Muk you just need to fight a Drake and Morrigan will say her pice.



Bastilla was portraied by Jennifer Hale..who also plays FemShepard in Mass Effect.


Morrigan is Aeryn Sun..errr..I mean Claudia Black..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 9, 2010)

there's a FemShep?!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah...when you create your own character, you can pick your gender.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 9, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> there's a FemShep?!



That's elementary,my dear Boner!


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 10, 2010)

If anyone hasn't played a dual wielding berserker, I suggest you stop messing around and get to it.  I fuckin love it. 

I think I'll romance Leliana this time.  I'm trying to convince myself to marry Anora one time, but I really hate that bitch.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 11, 2010)

...that doesn't look like Leliana without the wrinkles.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 11, 2010)

FFLN said:


> ...that doesn't look like Leliana without the *wrinkles*.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 11, 2010)

People need to leave Liliana alone about the wrinkles...you barely notice them


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 11, 2010)

Wrinkles?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol, why did she end up the way she did ingame?


----------



## Vyse (Jan 11, 2010)

Has anyone played the PS3 version? Is it really that horrible?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 11, 2010)

Where is Return to Ostagar..?? I hope it comes out before ME2... cuz ME2 is coming out soon.


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2010)

bahh i want shiny armor


----------



## The Boss (Jan 11, 2010)

Me too.. I want to do a run through with Alistair in shiny armor before ME2 comes out..  but now..


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2010)

Just wait for the  "Alistair's timetravel adventures" DLC for Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2010)

but ME doesn't allow for mods or does it?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 11, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Just wait for the  "Alistair's timetravel adventures" DLC for Mass Effect 2.


:fapfapfap im going to mod Jacob into Alistair..  



Muk said:


> but ME doesn't allow for mods or does it?


PC version I think.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 11, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Lol, why did she end up the way she did ingame?



Morrigan CG is damn ugly but Leliana looks better in CG...

Anyway i hear that Bioware is going to make a character return in this new story they are making who do you guys think it is? Alister, Leliana, Stern?

But i bet Morrigan returns only in DA2


----------



## Vyse (Jan 11, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Has anyone played the PS3 version? Is it really that horrible?



Quoting myself, since I?m being ignored in a very obvious manner here.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2010)

I guess that just means nobody played the ps3 version.


----------



## Vyse (Jan 11, 2010)

Apparently, let me alter my question then.

Are the console versions really that horrible compared to the pc one?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 11, 2010)

They are not terrible, but the PC version is very obviously the superior version.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 11, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> Morrigan CG is damn ugly but Leliana looks better in CG...
> 
> Anyway i hear that Bioware is going to make a character return in this new story they are making who do you guys think it is?* Alister*, Leliana, Stern?
> 
> But i bet Morrigan returns only in DA2


Who is* Alister*? IDK who that is, but I know Alistair returns in awaking.. I just hope he joins the party. 



Oversoul said:


> Apparently, let me alter my question then.
> 
> Are the console versions really that horrible compared to the pc one?


Not really if you have HDTV/blue ray cord. Shit's money.  Only reason why PC is superior is due to mods and patches to fix glitches and such sooner. Consoles has to wait.. like _fooooreeeverrrrr_...   sucks.


----------



## Vyse (Jan 11, 2010)

Alright thanks, I can live with that. Can´t be bothered to buy a new pc just for this game, so I have to go with the PS3 version anyway.


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2010)

lol i just laugh at the console version 

mods for the win 

i don't remember seeing any mods for ME1, dunno if me 2 may have some

and i don't think it has multiplayer 

i player shooters for shooting other players


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 11, 2010)

I still havnt finished the game lol

Got bored with it and went back to CSS ZM. And im getting a PS3 soon too heh.

Prob start it up again when the expansion comes out


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 11, 2010)

Sweet, just got the disc cleaned and it's working!  Time to get back to Dragon Age...


----------



## The Boss (Jan 11, 2010)

I think 360 has it worst cuz of the achievement glitch, Shale glitch at the end, and many _many_ others.  I know.. cuz I own 360 version.


----------



## Vyse (Jan 11, 2010)

As long as these one or two glitches don´t completely break the experience, I´m game. I couldn´t care less about mods. I´m more concerned about gameplay and story - I have 10 days of freetime ahead of me and I´m looking for some serious RPG business.

And as long as neither Star Ocean, WKC nor FFXIII are out, I´ll go with this one.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 11, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> Morrigan CG is damn ugly but Leliana looks better in CG...
> 
> Anyway i hear that Bioware is going to make a character return in this new story they are making who do you guys think it is? Alister, Leliana, Stern?
> 
> But i bet Morrigan returns only in DA2



Alistair returns as King only if you put him on the throne...otherwise he was executed I believe.

I'm betting the character that returns is the one you had a romance with.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah Dragon Age will be a good one for those 10 day.  i don;t think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 11, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> Morrigan CG is damn ugly but Leliana looks better in CG...
> 
> Anyway i hear that Bioware is going to make a character return in this new story they are making who do you guys think it is? Alister, Leliana, Stern?
> 
> But i bet Morrigan returns only in DA2



I don't think it can be anybody who can die in Origins.  I don't think it'll be Sten either cuz they said an old favorite was returning, and I don't think he's popular...at least I don't like him.  I'm thinking maybe Oghren.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 11, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> I don't think it can be anybody who can die in Origins.  I don't think it'll be Sten either cuz they said an old favorite was returning, and I don't think he's popular...at least I don't like him.  I'm thinking maybe Oghren.



they've said that your choices in Origins affect your world in Awakenings if you are importing a character that completed that game rather than starting off with the new "Orlesian Grey Warden" character.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 11, 2010)

Probably your dog.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 11, 2010)

Shouldn't Dog be going insane from all the Darkspawn blood he's drank already?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 11, 2010)

If the dog isn't dead... then it's probably already a Warden dog.


----------



## Vyse (Jan 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Yeah Dragon Age will be a good one for those 10 day.  i don;t think you will be disappointed.



Looking very much forward to it.

I?m usually not cheating on Nippon when it comes to RPGs. The last game I played from BioWare was Kotor. Let?s see if they still are a dab hand at entertaining me


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> If the dog isn't dead... then it's probably already a Warden dog.



Warden Dog is t3h Awesome 

he'd probably grown some sort of immunity 

if not u could always run into the wild and try to use that flower u found


----------



## The Boss (Jan 11, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Looking very much forward to it.
> 
> I´m usually not cheating on Nippon when it comes to RPGs. The last game I played from BioWare was Kotor. Let´s see if they still are a dab hand at entertaining me


Dragon Age is written by the same writers... sooo.. if you like KOTR you'll probably like DA too. 




Muk said:


> Warden Dog is t3h Awesome
> 
> he'd probably grown some sort of immunity
> 
> if not u could always run into the wild and try to use that flower u found



 Warden dog is money!  There was a Warden Dog in the DA books.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 11, 2010)

Got this today... Couldn't stop playing for about five hours. 

The script is just awesome and I don't think I've seen as great an opening as that for a long time. My only real concern is that, well, it's a bit of a pain keeping on top of everything. At least, at the moment it's a bit of a pain. Hopefully, as I progress, I'll get better at playing as four characters at the same time.


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2010)

on the mana issue

get 2 spells, virulent bomb and death siphon, have death siphon always on when you mage is below 25% mana end of story with mana potions 

i never use mana potions anymore, i just kill stuff drain the mana back with death siphon and kill some more  it is too awesome


----------



## The Boss (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok.. I just replayed one of my old save to beat the Archdemon... and how the fuck did Awhora send Alistair away from me at the end...  That bitch is lock up in the tower... Alistair is King, I'm queen... this shit better be a glitch.


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2010)

rofl poor boos


----------



## The Boss (Jan 12, 2010)

This game suck. Horrible writing. Nothing makes sense. David Gaider is a little cunt. Fuck this shit, I want _moooooar_!


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> This game suck. Horrible writing. Nothing makes sense. David Gaider is a little cunt. Fuck this shit, I want moar!



so do we all


----------



## The Boss (Jan 12, 2010)

Why can't they give us moooar!! Where is Ostagar.


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2010)

where is my deep road adventure 

where i get to slaughter as many as possible before dying in a glorious final battle against the most vile of the darkspawn


----------



## The Boss (Jan 12, 2010)

^ Kinda like L4D survival mode but Grey Warden style?  Do want. Achievement get for killing 1K darkspawn in survival mode before dying?


----------



## Haventh (Jan 12, 2010)

The dog scenes in camp are awesome. Couldn't hold the laughter when Sten and the dog was growling at each other.


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ Kinda like L4D survival mode but Grey Warden style?  Do want. Achievement get for killing 1K darkspawn in survival mode before dying?



10k is the minimum you need to take with you before u get achievement  

and someone needs to fix the reaver's first ability

it sucks balls. it needs to be an aura instead of a 1 time cast thing 

like the mage ability except for warriors

gives him so much more survivability


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2010)

console also have their difficulty turned down, a lot 

but that's just for the hardcore fans


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 12, 2010)

enjoy the game, completed several times with different endings. shame that warrior class is such utter cunt wank compared to the mage. bah


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 12, 2010)

Muk said:


> 10k is the minimum you need to take with you before u get achievement
> 
> and someone needs to fix the reaver's first ability
> 
> ...


there are actually several mods out that tweak the reaver class among other things...i've always proposed the "aura" but myself but with the "combat tweaks" mod i use it at least changes the 'devour' ability to use Constitution instead of the magic stat to determine how much damage is healed.



Gamabunta said:


> enjoy the game, completed several times with different endings. shame that warrior class is such utter cunt wank compared to the mage. bah


i agree, and thats why whenever i'm gonna play a melee class (warrior or rogue) I unlock its counterpart so I can have access to both warrior and rogue talents.
The mage is so overpowered compared to warrior/rogue that i think its only fair to combine the 2 into one class. Besides, backstabbing and the like are skills that can be learned, unlike Mana use which one is born with (according to DA lore)

 game should have come with 2 classes: Melee and Caster in order to balance things out, so that's how i play it.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2010)

Muk said:


> console also have their difficulty turned down, a lot
> 
> but that's just for the hardcore fans



Orly? Well that doesn't matter too much. Bioware don't know how to make a hard game and RPGs are inherently one of the least difficult genres, so I doubt the PC version would be considered difficult either. I'm more for just exploring Ferelden, trying out all the classes and seeing how much of the script I can listen to.


----------



## Muk (Jan 13, 2010)

errr bioware does know how to make the game difficult, on nightmare on pc if you don't pause and think twice u are dead meat

and even then you are still dead meat if you aren't careful

the abilities the monsters use on nightmare are nasty

though there is a mod that makes it even more difficult


----------



## The Boss (Jan 13, 2010)

Wut? Mass Effect on Inanity mode was hard.  Only reason why I was a G on that run was due to the fact I just finished hardcore run.  .....  OH and I only play Dragon Age on casual... otherwise it would have taken me tooo long to beat it. Strategy takes a lot of time.


----------



## Muk (Jan 13, 2010)

u play it on casual so you can have your way with alister, else he'd die left and right


----------



## The Boss (Jan 13, 2010)

^  You weren't supposed to know that. 

ALSO Good thing I checked my twitter, Bioware just announced it less than 5 mins ago! 


> Return to Ostagar is NOW available for Xbox 360. It will be coming later today for PC users and soon for the PS3. Check Xbox Live 4 details


*Fuck. Yes.*  I'm going to Ostagar babez! We gonna get you that King armor Alistair..


----------



## Muk (Jan 13, 2010)

fuck why is pc late this time


----------



## The Boss (Jan 13, 2010)

:WOW :WOW :WOW OSTAGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!!!


----------



## Muk (Jan 13, 2010)

its got gar in its name


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 13, 2010)

well i played ostagar.... an it was fucking wank. no storyline, about 30 mins of playtime an no real challenge. glad i did pay for it.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2010)

Muk said:


> errr bioware does know how to make the game difficult, on nightmare on pc if you don't pause and think twice u are dead meat
> 
> and even then you are still dead meat if you aren't careful
> 
> ...



Right, because obviously grinding a few levels or adopting a different strategy only work in non-Bioware RPGs. 

There is no such thing as a hard RPG. Only a battle you're ill-prepared for, or one you're just approaching the wrong way. It never matters how much stronger the opponent is, they are always manageable. Depending on how skillful and prepared you are, a Mage can even wipe out a room of Templars. It all hinges on your approach to the challenge. 

All RPGs are nothing more than complex puzzles with the player working out the quickest and most efficient way of dealing with the challenge at hand. The games don't becomer harder as you increase the difficulty, the puzzles just become more complex. Why you wouldn't plan out strategies, especially with that Gambit System Combat Tactics system ensuring the other three always keep their health topped up, I have no idea.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 13, 2010)

Muk said:


> fuck why is pc late this time



lol Someone at Microsoft did a typo and set Ostagar to be release on Jan 4 instead of Jan 14...  That's why 360 owner can DL it today.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't see it on my marketplace....


----------



## The Boss (Jan 13, 2010)

^ You have to go into the game to DL it.


----------



## Vyse (Jan 13, 2010)

How much are 400 microsoft points in not retarded currency?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 13, 2010)

Standard price is 1600 points for $20.  So $5.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2010)

Fuck.. there was a bug that was release with today's update for Dragon Age so they took it down along with RTO...  It never ends.  That means I got the bug too..


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Fuck.. there was a bug that was release with today's update for Dragon Age so they took it down along with RTO...  It never ends.  That means I got the bug too..



iam so fucking happy i got side tracked playing  bayonetta!


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 14, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> There is no such thing as a hard RPG.



Demon's Souls would like to have a word with you.

On Topic:

I don't feel like paying $5 for 30 min of content


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2010)

Bioware and EA needs to fix their shit.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 14, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> Demon's Souls would like to have a word with you.
> 
> On Topic:
> 
> I don't feel like paying $5 for 30 min of content



lol console gamers


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2010)

so is ostegar out yet for pc?

and boner i can't rep you  

'lol console gamers'


----------



## The Boss (Jan 14, 2010)

Nope.. nothing yet.. all theses false hopes..


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 14, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> lol console gamers





Muk said:


> so is ostegar out yet for pc?
> 
> and boner i can't rep you
> 
> 'lol console gamers'



I am a PC gamer too.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 14, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> I am a PC gamer too.





Endurance 117 said:


> *I don't feel like paying $5 for 30 min of content*



Being a PC gamer means you don't HAVE TO...

the internet is that cool friend who can hook you up for free if you know what words to use.


~~~

I only ever pay for games and content that deserves my money


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2010)

like this game


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2010)

Boner GTFO.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 15, 2010)

RtO is more than just a $5 suit...  You get two other items too.. but that's spoilers...  Also you get an insight into Calians life... so... I thought it was good for $5.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 15, 2010)

^The only thing i remember about that King is my main character calling him a fool just what that "kid playing war" have besides his golden armor.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> RtO is more than just a $5 suit...  You get two other items too.. but that's spoilers...  Also you get an insight into Calians life... so... I thought it was good for $5.



eeegh i dunno. not much of an insight really. im looking forward to the awakening when it comes out. hopefully storyline will be as good as first. tbh thats the reason i played it, cos lets face it, the gameplay is a bit naff.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 15, 2010)

To me, storyline is the most important aspect of a game.  That's why I love all of Bioware's games (especially this and Mass Effect).


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 15, 2010)

^True too bad Finak Fantasy doen't agree with us they can't make a decent story since FFX i just don't have much hope for XIII but from what i hear the gameplay beat the crap out of DAO.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 15, 2010)

Honestly, I haven't played any of the new Final Fantasy games.  I only played the ones on PS 1; I'll always respect FF IX, because that game got me into gaming.

And I haven't been able to play Dragon Age in a while; been way too busy with school and work.  Not to mention that my roommate is always playing it.  I go to bed at eleven, he's playing.  When I wake up at eight am, he's still playing.  Come back from work at four, and he's in the exact same position.

I mean, I bought the game and he logged on more hours than I have...so not fair.


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> ^True too bad Finak Fantasy doen't agree with us they can't make a decent story since FFX i just don't have much hope for XIII but from what i hear the gameplay beat the crap out of DAO.



Promathia would like to have a word with you.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 16, 2010)

Gamabunta said:


> eeegh i dunno. not much of an insight really. im looking forward to the awakening when it comes out. hopefully storyline will be as good as first. tbh thats the reason i played it, cos lets face it, the gameplay is a bit naff.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Calian having and affair with the Orlasin empress is not important you say?


  Play it with Loghain in your party newfag.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should've mentioned that the spoiler dealt with Return to Ostagar.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 16, 2010)

They STILL havnt released RTO yet?

lulz. "holiday season" my ass 

Maybe ill get around to finally finishing the game for the 1st time, after they release the expansion. Ill prob start over then


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 17, 2010)

Hahaha...I love Berserk...and that sword is awesome.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey does anyone knows where i can get a mod to use the lady of the florest hair in my character?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 17, 2010)

Damn...i might have to buy the pc version just to rock those awesome mods

Morrigan with long hair


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 18, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Boner GTFO.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 18, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> Why don't they make long hair like this they only thing Bioware give us is the same lame short hair.



They probably worry about clipping issues, so they choose to keep it cleaner by not having the long hair clip into the armor and whatever else.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 18, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> GUYS LOOK ITS TRAILER WARDEN HAIR!
> 
> now we don't have to use Alistair's stupid Ben Affleck hairstyle to look like MEN



A *REAL* man can sport any hairstyle.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 18, 2010)

A man warden can even be bald only a women warden need good mods of hair to be cool but i saw better CG Wardens than this guy Boner and he forgot his tatoos.

And yeah long hair fucks the armor but it's so awesome most people don't give a damn about these bugs like me or Wintrale i bet.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2010)

FFLN said:


> A *REAL* man can sport any hairstyle.



ORLY?


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 18, 2010)

^Oh FUCK this Napoleon Dynamite the worst movie i ever saw i take the Big Bang Teory guys over this brain death bastard and NO this guy isn't a *man* he even learn to dance for his boyfriend.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 18, 2010)

whaddaya guys think: 
full beard?

*Spoiler*: __ 








or just the goatee?




Yoburi said:


> but i saw better CG Wardens than this guy Boner and he forgot his tatoos.


here's my own take:


he doesn't look as old (can be remedied) as Trailer Warden but TW is already a vet, while Character creation Warden is just a pup


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 18, 2010)

That's not a man...that's a boy.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 18, 2010)

your mom


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> your mom



He was talking about this I think..


----------



## The Boss (Jan 18, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> here's my own take:
> 
> 
> he doesn't look as old (can be remedied) as Trailer Warden but TW is already a vet, while Character creation Warden is just a pup


He looks jankie as hell. Even Alistair looks manlier than that.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 19, 2010)

The canon warden must be 18 years old and a noble but he is more man than boy much like the Shepard from ME.

Why Bioware didn't made a canon warden just like they do a canon shepard in ME?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2010)

The real question is why didn't Bioware make a fully .D render of Alistair.. but Sten instead.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 19, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> The canon warden must be 18 years old and a noble but he is more man than boy much like the Shepard from ME.
> 
> Why Bioware didn't made a canon warden just like they do a canon shepard in ME?



Haven't played the noble origin yet, but even if he's the youngest, it doesn't necessarily mean that he's 18. He could be 25 going on 30 or something.

I think Bioware knew their target audience for DA, and they knew that they wouldn't take well to DA having an "official" Warden character.



The Boss said:


> The real question is why didn't Bioware make a fully .D render of Alistair.. but Sten instead.



They weren't capable of displaying his charm with only a few seconds of lines and mostly action, so they chose to go with big and burly. Besides that, they probably didn't want the Warden to be outshined by Alistair's charm, wit, and tanking abilities.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice try *FFLN*.  ..


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 19, 2010)

went into this thinking it'd be similar to jade empire or i'd enjoy it as much....

fuckin wrong.

this game is shitty as all hell. that or i really dont like the middle ages wizardry mythos.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 19, 2010)

FFLN said:


> They weren't capable of displaying his charm with only a few seconds of lines and mostly action, so they chose to go with big and burly. Besides that, they probably didn't want the Warden to be outshined by Alistair's charm, wit, and tanking abilities.



LOL "outshined"? Morrigan always troll this guy, he can't mob or tank without getting killed and wit before or after a ogre punch him to death?



Wu Fei said:


> went into this thinking it'd be similar to jade empire or i'd enjoy it as much....
> 
> fuckin wrong.
> 
> this game is shitty as all hell. that or i really dont like the middle ages wizardry mythos.



You can't please everybody .


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> LOL "outshined"? Morrigan always troll this guy, he can't mob or tank without getting killed and wit before or after a ogre punch him to death?


Then you're doing it wrong. :ho


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 19, 2010)

^I only play on nightmare this game and a NPC doen't tank well if you say to me that when you play on nightmare your Alistair never die then you are bullshit me, just a bad friendly fire and he's death meat but if you want a REAL Tank try a AW Wynne she makes Alistair looking like shit and even got crowd control spells and what Alistair have he's sense of humor?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 19, 2010)

Alistair is a faggy mcFaggypants


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh nooooes!! I'm out numbered!


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 19, 2010)

lol Alistair


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2010)

Whatever, you all found out you were all gay on Nov. 3rd, 2009. :ho


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 19, 2010)

just for that I'm having Alistair executed


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2010)

Why? Cuz I spoke truth? :ho


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 19, 2010)

And just for that I'm making Alistair marry Anora 

I love when he try to hold her hand at the end


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> just for that I'm having Alistair executed


That's canon, isn't it?  Alistair dies, Anora becomes the ruler, and Loghain impregnates Morrigan.  Canon.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 19, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> LOL "outshined"? Morrigan always troll this guy, he can't mob or tank without getting killed and wit before or after a ogre punch him to death?



Joking sarcasm dude. The smiley was supposed to convey that, but I guess it didn't do its job.



Yoburi said:


> And just for that I'm making Alistair marry Anora
> 
> I love when he try to hold her hand at the end



I tried to get them to get along, but I couldn't manage it on my first playthrough.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 19, 2010)

Rukia said:


> That's canon, isn't it?  Alistair dies, Anora becomes the ruler, and Loghain impregnates Morrigan.  Canon.



I don't think so i mean even if you are a female warden and hate Morrigan you won't let a asshole like Loghain get all the credit for the Archdemon right? I say kill the dragon and became legend 

But damn i guess most people agree that Alistair is a faggy.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 19, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> But damn i guess most people agree that Alistair is a faggy.



No, Alistair's a good character in a "bro" sort of way. His usefulness in battle will mainly depend on how you spec'ed him. He was the only tank my party had, and he played the part pretty well.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 19, 2010)

i had Alistair, Sten and Ohgren in my party once to see who was the most worthy melee'r to protect my tiny Dalish princess.

Ogren, whom thanks to the 'no level up character mod' i had spec'd into a dual wielder was chopping up Darkspawn like a chef at a Japanese restaurant.

As i looked over to Sten he swung his blade in a circular manner and sent three hurlocks flying.

Alistair? he got downed by a genlock...wasn't even an alpha.


Alistair is poorly spec'd dog level


----------



## FFLN (Jan 19, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> i had Alistair, Sten and Ohgren in my party once to see who was the most worthy melee'r to protect my tiny Dalish princess.
> 
> Ogren, whom thanks to the 'no level up character mod' i had spec'd into a dual wielder was chopping up Darkspawn like a chef at a Japanese restaurant.
> 
> ...



HEY!! Don't bag on Dog. To be on the same level as Dog, Alistair and the others would need a 'Ravish' ability so that they can pounce on an opposite sex opponent and... uh... keep them down for the count. Of course, the gender restriction need not apply to Leliana or Zevran. Could you imagine Oghren with that move? Or STEN?!? The way Sten comments about Qunari sex, he'd probably tear them a new one... from the inside out.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2010)

Sten and sex in the same sentence?  UNHEARD OF.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh god... Sten, Morrigan and sex all in one.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 20, 2010)

I was just playing the dwarf noble and you can have a baby with Mardy that was like a WTF moment but when you play Human Noble and have sex with Iona you get no babys because she die and also you can't find your brother so Bioware just did a poor job i wish you could have meet Iona again just like Mardy.


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2010)

i still haven't played the dwarf nobles yet 

i did however play city elfs its pretty badass


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2010)

Muk said:


> *i still haven't played the dwarf nobles yet*
> 
> i did however play city elfs its pretty badass



you are missing out on the best origin in the game


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 20, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> you are missing out on the best origin in the game



I think the City Elf is the best he is the true underdog of this game and the best rogue of the game but he get a load of shit from everybody.


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2010)

i love getting lots of shit from everyone

i give them just as much shit, or kill them


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> I think the City Elf is the best he is the true underdog of this game and the best rogue of the game but he get a load of shit from everybody.



i felt the city elf origin was anti climactic


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2010)

why so?

i totally talked trash when i exited denerim and told calin to eat shit 

as city elf i was a total prick it was really a lot of fun

it put me in the right mood to talk shit


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2010)

I talked shit about Ducan to Alistair when I first met Alistair. Bad move on my part.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2010)

i just didn't like the final confrontation with the one guy it just felt phoned in


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 20, 2010)

^You could have take 40 gold and left the woman to be raped...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 20, 2010)

he rips you off though


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> ^You could have take 40 gold and left the woman to be raped...



lol good luck with that.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 22, 2010)

I hear you can hide the money before the guards get your gold but i never try that but you lose the Fang if you try this.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 31, 2010)

Second Awakening Trailer:


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks good. I just beat the game for the fourth time, 55/55 achievements now. I still want to go back and play though lol. Haven't had a game keep me this entertained since GTA IV.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 31, 2010)

I need to beat it for a second time...but Mass Effect 2 is distracting me.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 31, 2010)

reading the book Dragon Age:The Stolen Throne <3333

what's the other book called?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 31, 2010)

OMG I love "_The Stolen Throne._" Tell me what you think after you are done Milky!!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 31, 2010)

Centuryslayer said:


> reading the book Dragon Age:The Stolen Throne <3333
> 
> what's the other book called?



Dragon Age: The Calling

It was a bitch to find...I finally just ordered it from Amazon, because a bunch of Borders didn't have it in stock.


----------



## The World (Jan 31, 2010)

So when is that damn DLC coming out for the PS3 again?


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2010)

The World said:


> So when is that damn DLC coming out for the PS3 again?


when it actually comes out for the pc


----------



## whamslam3 (Feb 1, 2010)

i just beat it again 2nd time and i was a good guy this time, a dwarf noble. man i love this game the endings were rly good. i wish i could see what happens after with my companions like in a movie or game play cuz i missed them after it was over i want drag age origins 2!!!! and they should make a live action movie of this game!
the dwarf beginning stories are much better then all the others i was surprised.
man ogrhen is the bomb man he is fuckin hilarious. he is my fave char. the voice acting in this game is so good. now i guess i should go get mass effect 2 i need another good story game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> OMG I love "_The Stolen Throne._" Tell me what you think after you are done Milky!!



I'm freaking nearly done after two days xD
so far I'm loving it, Loghain is way more awesome and Maric is a funny guy xD


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

Centuryslayer said:


> I'm freaking nearly done after two days xD
> so far I'm loving it, Loghain is way more awesome and Maric is a funny guy xD



omg.. Loghian is a true G.. and I don't know about Maric.  I think he is a bitch.. but he is just _sooo _cute.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 1, 2010)

So yeah..for anyone who cares about this:






DRAGON  AGE 2 IS ANNOUNCED YOU MAGNIFICENT BASTARDS!!!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> So yeah..for anyone who cares about this:
> 
> 
> 
> DRAGON  AGE 2 IS ANNOUNCED YOU MAGNIFICENT BASTARDS!!!




Super hot graphics they say... Im all for it.. I wonder how it till go though..  Will Alistair return?  Do want.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 1, 2010)

^ any sequel will likely take place at least 20-30 years in the future...


Alistair will likely be close to his "calling", Morrigan will be an old hag etc.

Morrigan's baby will no doubt be fully grown and ready to do some very bad things


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 1, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ any sequel will likely take place at least 20-30 years in the future...
> 
> 
> Alistair will likely be close to his "calling", Morrigan will be an old hag etc.
> ...



I wonder if you'll play as the kid


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ any sequel will likely take place at least 20-30 years in the future...


 You don't know that. DA2 will be about me and Alistair ruling Ferelden.  

But in all seriousness, i do hope it takes places at least 100 years past so all of the characters in DA: O is long dead or gone.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2010)

We all know we'll play as Morrigan's kid and conquer the world.


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You don't know that. DA2 will be about me and Alistair ruling Ferelden.
> 
> But in all seriousness, i do hope it takes places at least 100 years past so all of the characters in DA: O is long dead or gone.



But judging from what the expansion is going to present there is a lot of stuff happening now with the darkspawns

i'd say a decade or two away and it shouldn't be in fereldon 

somewhere else would be nice


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 1, 2010)

There are three options involved here:

a)Play as Morrigan's child,the Bhaalspawn..

b)Morrigan's child will be a companion,a guy or a girl which must fight for or against his/her destiny

c)Morrigan's child will be the main enemy of the game.


The least likely to occur is option c) because the Ancient God was apparently purified in the process..


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2010)

i smell a baldur's gate story line where you as morrigan's child reclaim the throne in the black citadel

just like how you claimed baal's throne in baldur's gate


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> We all know we'll play as Morrigan's kid and conquer the world.



Except for the fact that there is no child in my game.. sooo...  




Muk said:


> But judging from what the expansion is going to present there is a lot of stuff happening now with the darkspawns
> 
> i'd say a decade or two away and it shouldn't be in fereldon
> 
> somewhere else would be nice


Im excited for Awaking.. Alistair.. :fapfapfap

IDK about smarter Darkspawns... sounds like Smarter Geths.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 1, 2010)

The Geth are not smarter..they are just the real deal..not some..heretics or something!


And yeah Muk,as lovers of Baldur's Gate,I think we both wonder if they will use the Bhaalspawn storyline again.

I wouldn't mind since it was so freaking badass.

But we need a good enemy for DA2..the  ArchDemon was powerful but did not have a human face or goals and Loghain was just misguided.

We need someone like Sarevok..we need someone like..IRENICUS!   

*"You shall suffer..you shall ALL SUFFER!"*


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2010)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

irenicus was such an awesome villain 

i loved him and his way of doing stuff 

well maybe if the baby is the god spawn trying to reconquer the citadel and you are a warden trying to stop him

he probably would make an awesome villain as well


----------



## The Boss (Feb 1, 2010)

I think we need someone like Saren.  A Turian for the end boss of Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 2, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> The Geth are not smarter..they are just the real deal..not some..heretics or something!
> 
> 
> And yeah Muk,as lovers of Baldur's Gate,I think we both wonder if they will use the Bhaalspawn storyline again.
> ...



IRENICUS! :fap

Baldurs gate had probably the best start of an rpg ever. you're not some random faced 'adventurer'. your just a turd, hitting the fan. granted you got your rather nice bloodline and all  but in the beginning of BG1 you do feel hunted and VERY mortal. compared to NWN which was a joke in comparison. and I was a bit bummed out in DA how little the Origins mattered after you came to Ostagar. I hope they upgrade that for DA2. and for gods sake, add a Human Commoner Origin already 
the book is so much more how I imagined Thedas to be (Dark fantasy and all).

I'm super close to reinstalling BG2 now. 1st time 2010


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

In the first game they did make you feel like a turd..

I mean..the maximum level was like..what..5? 

I shat myself when I saw wolves..

And don't forget that your father's bloodline is all that counts..


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2010)

ohhh god baldur's gate 1

i don't know what the max lvl was but i was scarred to death wandering around and exploring the wilds

i mean shit, wolfs and goblins would kill you if you didn't save every few minutes 

only with throne of baal did you have some feeling of 'epic' but even then i felt under powered most of the time 

yeah the feeling of being hunted is what i miss really from baldur's gate 1

and in baldur's gate 2, i had this really big itch to fucking get my revenge against irenicus 

i mean he fucking tortures you and even drained your soul


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Boss, got a new guy for you.

Another _Awakening _trailer:


----------



## Muk (Feb 2, 2010)

ander sounds really funny

"i am ander, mage, apostate and wanted murdere "


----------



## The Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Hey Boss, got a new guy for you.
> 
> Another _Awakening _trailer:



_Bleeeeeh_.. Not watching it. March is like.. 2 months away. Gonna stay away from spoilers.  besides.. right now ME2 is more important.  I am still morning the lost of my favorite teammate in ME1.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 3, 2010)

This guy might help you forget Kaiden.

And I know what you mean by Mass Effect 2 being more important.  I was going to finish my second playthrough of this game months ago, but then I realized that I had to finish a few more playthroughs from Mass Effect 1 to carry them over...

Poor Dragon Age is being neglected...


----------



## The Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

Meh.. Dragon Age...  

Did they fix that one patch they goofed up on yet? About the specialization?   I need to get that fix.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 4, 2010)

I think so since Ostagar is out again.


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2010)

for console or pc?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2010)

Console, got it fixed yesterday.. I thought I was gonna play some DA.. but ME2 was calling to me. 

Im going to replay ME1 and do a runthrough as male Shepard.... Alistair Shepard. :ho


----------



## Roy (Feb 4, 2010)

I cant afford a 40 dollar expansion.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2010)

Agree, $40 is a bit much but this is probably how they will make their profit.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2010)

Roy said:


> I cant afford a 40 dollar expansion.



4-40 dollars? 

For an expansion?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 4, 2010)

what? that's basically how much you'd have to cough up for expansions since the freaking 90's ~~

finished The Stolen Throne today. fuckadelic awesome book, though I feel it could have been two books, the author skipped some major battles :/


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 4, 2010)

Hmmm...someone needs to call the Police on these parents.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 4, 2010)

Did I just here Lord of the Rings music in the background


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2010)

Centuryslayer said:


> what? that's basically how much you'd have to cough up for expansions since the freaking 90's ~~
> 
> finished The Stolen Throne today. fuckadelic awesome book, though I feel it could have been two books, the author skipped some major battles :/



Is it? I never played much RPGs.... so I dunno.. 

BTW Maric is a little whore isn;t he.  I hate him.  Loghain.. pek


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2010)

_Ohemgee_.. I just saw that one Mage guy'strailer and Alistair was in it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Is it? I never played much RPGs.... so I dunno..
> 
> BTW Maric is a little whore isn;t he.  I hate him.  Loghain.. pek



hate on maric? granted he was a big douche towards Rowan, but he was almost as charming as Alistair. after reading the book I feel sorry for Loghain in the game, he was way more awesome in the book. also it feels wierd that he dons heavy plate armor in the game when he almost always stuck to studded leather in the book. >__>

gotta find 'The Calling' now :fap


----------



## FFLN (Feb 6, 2010)

Centuryslayer said:


> hate on maric? granted he was a big douche towards Rowan, but he was almost as charming as Alistair. after reading the book I feel sorry for Loghain in the game, he was way more awesome in the book. also it feels wierd that he dons heavy plate armor in the game when he almost always stuck to studded leather in the book. >__>
> 
> gotta find 'The Calling' now :fap



That's the armor of the Orlesian commander that he killed. Wears it as a trophy.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 6, 2010)

ha! awesome 
I'm so not killing him next time now.


----------



## Muk (Feb 6, 2010)

why do orlesians prefer leather?

its like they have a leather fetish or something


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 6, 2010)

Muk said:


> why do orlesians prefer leather?
> 
> its like they have a leather fetish or something



The Orlesians are basically Renaissance France+Holy Roman Empire.

Of course they prefer leather!


----------



## Muk (Feb 6, 2010)

what does french have to do anything with leather? i must have missed something

wait holy roman empire, not the roman empire 

still isn't that about the 'middle' ages, that'd be mail armor and plate mail armor, why would it be leather?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 6, 2010)

Because they are a religious,decadent superpower.



Because that's when people finally stopped thinking that potato sacks are a good fashion attire (it finally ended the Dark Ages) and sex finally became something less sinful!


----------



## Muk (Feb 6, 2010)

ahh right history lessons that i've forgotten about 

hmm its tempting to want to play something in orley


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 6, 2010)

Muk said:


> ahh right history lessons that i've forgotten about
> 
> hmm its tempting to want to play something in orley



Fuck yeah Orlais..the country where the games of the Court are so proeminent that any young noble must step on the corpses of his political enemies to stand a chance at greatness,the country where the Chevaliers are the absolute elite in fighting and where they are so powerful that they can just accost a woman walking on the street with her husband and just sex her up without anybody doing a thing due to fear of legal repercursions.
The country of great music,fine wine,great clothes and political intrigue.

Yeahh..did I mention that I want the next DA game to be set in Orlais?


----------



## Muk (Feb 6, 2010)

i wonder in awakening if you are an orlaisian commander

if you'd also have like voice options that reflect the stereotypical behaviours of the orlaisian elites


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 8, 2010)

this game is one of my favorites but return to ostagar dlc was lame


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2010)

Borrowed this game from a friend...i only ever heard good things about it, but i cant seem to get into it 

the story isn't immersing me for some goddamn reason, its probably just me.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 12, 2010)

The Ents are coming!

New _Awakening _trailer:


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2010)

Beat the game, despite not really liking it. which is weird...


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 13, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> The Ents are coming!
> 
> New _Awakening _trailer:



Oh SH**!

Hot Elf girl

the one thing dragon age was missing


----------



## The Boss (Feb 13, 2010)

So no romance in Awaking.  


... thats ok. My warden died anyways.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> So no romance in Awaking.



Wait....what?


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Feb 14, 2010)

any word on when return to ostagar is coming to ps3? i was hoping to play it before i got awakening but that's seeming less and less likely...damnit


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Feb 17, 2010)

i refuse to let this game off the front page! KABLAA


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 17, 2010)

I put this game down after a while, I thought the combat system in this game sucks but it's not bad.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> So no romance in Awaking.
> 
> 
> ... thats ok. My warden died anyways.



pfft, for you maybe ~~


----------



## blackbird (Feb 17, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I thought the combat system in this game sucks



Moar Baldurs Gate for you then. 

I picked up the game not too long ago and it's everything I hoped for. 
Played 'til 6:am on a work night one of the first days. It felt stupid and wonderful at the same time. A few hours later and the rest of the day just stupid. 

<3 Morrigan, <3 Shale, <3 Bioware.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 17, 2010)

I just realized on my third playthrough that you can skip the whole fort drakon level simply by killing everyone. the first two times in my other 2 playthroughs I always died.

but now that I had my people's tactics to heal when they hit below 50% health, they healed themselves and survived. I killed that bitch NOW, and then got alistair and loghain's daughter to agree to marry.

I'm level 19.5 and not even at the final assault yet. also: wouldn't the tevintur imperium be more of the holy roman empire?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 20, 2010)

New _Awakening _trailer:  

Her voice sounds really familiar...anyone know who it is?


----------



## Alice (Feb 20, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> The Ents are coming!
> 
> New _Awakening _trailer:


ohoho gets more atmospheric I see


----------



## mumyoryu (Feb 20, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> New _Awakening _trailer:
> 
> Her voice sounds really familiar...anyone know who it is?


Rica, the dwarf commoner's sister, I think; I also hear Oghren's drunk ass in that trailer lol, hope we get to see him again


----------



## Darth Judicar (Feb 21, 2010)

Balosian said:


> Rica, the dwarf commoner's sister, I think; I also hear Oghren's drunk ass in that trailer lol, hope we get to see him again



*Spoiler*: __ 



He will appear again as one of the main characters. Depending on your actions from DA Alistair, Loghain, Anora, and Wynne will also appear as NPCs.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



is it just me or is Alistair a huge douche for leaving Ferelden to fend of archdemon and the darkspawn if you choose to keep Loghain? I mean talk about being a bit too selfish here, there's like 2 other Wardens + the potential warden Loghain, and normally there would be a small army of Wardens >__>


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 22, 2010)

Centuryslayer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or is Alistair a huge douche for leaving Ferelden to fend of archdemon and the darkspawn if you choose to keep Loghain? I mean talk about being a bit too selfish here, there's like 2 other Wardens + the potential warden Loghain, and normally there would be a small army of Wardens >__>



Yeah. This is one of the reasons I don't like Alistair. For all his annoyance at being the 'good moral' guy who keeps dropping approval when I do morally questionable things (even though we're grey wardens, hello?), he sure has few actual mature, heroic qualities at all.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Feb 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If you can get him to marry Anora, you can still spare Loghain and is doesn't turn out so bad. He'll speak to you at the end, and though you can tell he's still pissed, he pretty much forgives you. IF you have Loghain sacrifice himself at the end, however. If you have Loghain survive at the end, Alistair may react differently to you, not sure.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 22, 2010)

^good to know  
*Spoiler*: __ 



the drunkard ending he got in my game felt kinda harsh xD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2010)

I understand why he would be so pissed, but I still think that leaving was a bit too far.  Wouldn't go as far as to call him a huge douche though.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Feb 22, 2010)

It was said somewhere awhile back Dragon Age 2 is supposed to carry over the things you did in Dragon Age: Origins and Awakening is also supposed to be based on what you did in Origins. If that's the case, would it be too technical for the developers to transfer what what you did in both Origins and Awakening over to Dragon Age 2? I mean, that's a lot of different scenarios and choices to carry over to the sequel and shape a game around.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2010)

Where did you read that?  Only article about the sequel I could find just said that they would be improving the graphics.

And I doubt they would carry over every single choice you made; it would probably be like in _Mass Effect 2_, how they only carried over a few choices, and some of those choices only had small impacts (a news report or an receiving an e-mail).


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 22, 2010)

Is it just me or does Alistair suck at combat in this game? Mutherfucker is always dying, the only reason I leave him in my party is because of his importance in the plot.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 22, 2010)

^change his tactics, don't fuck his stats and equipment and he should be as good as everyone else ~~


----------



## Darth Judicar (Feb 22, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Where did you read that?  Only article about the sequel I could find just said that they would be improving the graphics.
> 
> And I doubt they would carry over every single choice you made; it would probably be like in _Mass Effect 2_, how they only carried over a few choices, and some of those choices only had small impacts (a news report or an receiving an e-mail).


It was an article on IGN or Kotaku when Bioware mentioned their plans for DA 2 and their intentions regarding choices made. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



At the very least some choices will transfer as I know with 100% certainty one of the developers said Morrigan's role in DA 2 will depend on what you did with her in Origins.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2010)

Haven't been able to find it...if you come across it, could you post a link?

All I've heard about the sequel was that the graphics are going to be improved.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

In about 3 weeks.. I can continue my fapping for Alistair.  I'm excited. Very excited.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 23, 2010)

wait...you stopped fapping? I R amazed


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

Centuryslayer said:


> wait...you stopped fapping? I R amazed



.. only to Alistair.. had to share my daily faps to the "_others_" in space... if you know what I mean.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 23, 2010)

as I suspected :ho

can anyone confirm if King Cailan had Marics sword in the game btw?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

^ If you get DLC "Return to Ostagar" you get Maric's sword. :fapfapfapfapfap so yes it is.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 23, 2010)

oh dear :fapfapfap


----------



## The Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

You also get something else too.. but you can figure it out when you get RtO. :33


----------



## FFLN (Feb 23, 2010)

I still haven't fired this game up since getting ME2.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2010)

Same.  Going to have to change that because _Awakening _is coming out soon.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 24, 2010)

They put up the achievement list for Awakening. :33


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 24, 2010)

> Promotional or DLC items will not be transferred over into Awakening.





I was a bit disappointed when I first found out about this.  Mostly because the armor and weapons for my dual wield warrior and my two handed warrior are DLC items.  I guess my characters will be running around naked for a little bit. 



The Boss said:


> They put up the achievement list for Awakening. :33



Where is this achievement list at?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 25, 2010)

^ If you have 360 version you can look it up under Origins. They have it listed there. IDK about the superior race (PC). 


.. and I can't wear my King Calian outfit.... _fffffffff-----!!! _


----------



## FFLN (Feb 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ If you have 360 version you can look it up under Origins. They have it listed there. IDK about the superior race (PC).



Achievements mean nothing to us.


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 25, 2010)

The Boss said:
			
		

> ^ If you have 360 version you can look it up under Origins. They have it listed there. IDK about the *superior race* (PC).







RAGING BONER said:


> collecting 'achievements', pfah! a peasants game



But my city elf, human noble and I are not agricultural workers who subsists by working a small plot of ground.  



> i guess i'll just have to wait a day or 2 until some modder decides to make a patch that allows dlc items in Awakenings...



God save the modders.  I only use a few mods myself.  I am using a storage mod, a hair mod and a mod that changes some of the characters looks.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 26, 2010)

_Pssssh_.. Achievement is everything. :ho


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 27, 2010)

Another character was introduced yesterday... Well at least I think it was yesterday.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrgiTB1ebi0[/YOUTUBE]




Anyone know how many companions we are going to get in Awakening?


----------



## Muk (Feb 27, 2010)

so this time around us males get to have our fun  with the tank?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2010)

^ U are forgetting.. no romance. Sucks to be you guys.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 27, 2010)

How could they take away romance options...so sad.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 27, 2010)

No more dating sims.  .. but I think your romance from Origins transfer over.. I THINK.


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ U are forgetting.. no romance. Sucks to be you guys.







The Boss said:


> No more dating sims.  .. but I think your romance from Origins transfer over.. I THINK.



Even if it does, I think the only real people who would benefit from it would be the people who romanced Alistair.  I think he is the only returning character that was romance-able.  Though there is also Anora, but that is another story.



Muk said:


> so this time around us males get to have our fun  with the tank?



Next time my friend, next time.  

As it stands now, on my first run through my party will be Velanna, Mhairi, and Sigrun.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 27, 2010)

^ What, no Ohgren?!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 27, 2010)

Boss, knowing that I epicly love ME... is this game worth getting?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 27, 2010)

^ its BioWare bitch


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 27, 2010)

I really wanna play this game but do I get on the ps3 or the pc ( running low on space on pc ) or it doesn't really make a difference?.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 27, 2010)

uhh _yeah_ it makes a difference...


would you rather eat a SHIT pie or one made from an actual fruit?! tch, people and their nonsensical questions 

PC Dragon Age >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Console Dragon Age


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 27, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ What, no Ohgren?!



Ohgren... Ohgren... OHGREN!!! 

I am not sure what I am going to do with Ohgren.  I might use him, but that just depends when he gets introduced.  I mean if he is with me from the get go, than yea I will use him.  But I plan on saving all of his goodness for the second run through with my Two handed Warrior.

It was kind of like in DA: O, I always got him towards the end of the game as I usually did the Quest for recruiting the Dwarves last.  Only once did I get Orgren as quickly as I could, but that was because I was doing a crazy thing.  I was a 2 hander warrior and my companions were Sten, Shale, and Orgren.  There were many interesting moments with some cursing going on in the back ground.  



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Boss, knowing that I epicly love ME... is this game worth getting?



I am no Boss, but I say the game is worth getting.  



Dr.Douchebag said:


> I really wanna play this game but do I get on the ps3 or the pc ( running low on space on pc ) or it doesn't really make a difference?.



I would recommend PC.  Just because you can enjoy user-made add-ons and modifications.  Also because it is a Bioware and an RPG game, I would recommend playing it on a PC.  Being able to play on Keyboard+ Mouse is also very nice.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 28, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> Another character was introduced yesterday... Well at least I think it was yesterday.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Pfft, she's no Cautherine.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 28, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Boss, knowing that I epicly love ME... is this game worth getting?



lol... if you like the fantasy stuff, and story driven games, then give it a shot. If you're a shooter fan then no, this game wont tickle your pickle. Origins is very different from ME... ME is a lot funner to play, but DA has a better story IMO.. so I actually like DA better than ME2. You can basically tell most of your party member to GTFO if you don't like them. It's a huge game with lots to do.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 28, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Pfft, she's no Cautherine.



when the nexus is done with her she will be stunning so i'm not worried


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 28, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> uhh _yeah_ it makes a difference...
> 
> 
> would you rather eat a SHIT pie or one made from an actual fruit?! tch, people and their nonsensical questions
> ...



Ok


----------



## The Boss (Feb 28, 2010)

But Concole has achievements.


----------



## raxor (Feb 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> But Concole has achievements.



I'm not sure whether you are ironic or not. Anyway, achievements sucks and I really don't get why people like them so much.


----------



## Muk (Feb 28, 2010)

lol there are better achievement then the official ones, for example try and to a single character play though 

did it on baldur's gate 2 damn was it hard or what 

still wondering if you are able to do it on insane without cheating


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> But Concole has achievements.


as does PC 



Muk said:


> lol there are better achievement then the official ones, for example try and to a single character play though
> 
> did it on baldur's gate 2 damn was it hard or what
> 
> still wondering if you are able to do it on insane without cheating


using the dev. console isn't cheating its "tweaking"


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 1, 2010)

I have the PC version, and got so swept up in adding mods and what not, that I got tired of the game after beating it once.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 1, 2010)

2 weeks until I can achievement whore again.


----------



## Metaphor (Mar 1, 2010)

March 16th will be a glorious day indeed.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 2, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> March 16th will be a glorious day indeed.



Yes I also cant wait for........GOW3.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 2, 2010)

Talk to me about this game please  I was interested in getting it for the Xbox but upon looking at the price and certain mods for the PC, I am now interested in getting it for the PC instead. I presume I can use the Blood Dragon Armor for my ME2 on the Xbox still, right?

Also, the mods. I see some cool stuff people are putting into the game, are these additional or do they replace already existing items? I'm talking about weapons, armor, etc. I also see some people have new skins and stuff for characters like Leilana and Morrigan to make them look more similar to how they were in the Sacred Ashes trailer, again I'm really unsure of modding for pc gaming as I've never done it before, some sound advice would be appreciated


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah I post on the Bioware.Social and just got linked to Nexus then, the mods that fix the character's appearances and other shit look great.

Thanks for the help  I've ordered it now, should come on thursday


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Yes I also cant wait for........GOW3.


GOW3 can wait.  



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Yeah I post on the Bioware.Social and just got linked to Nexus then, the mods that fix the character's appearances and other shit look great.
> 
> Thanks for the help  I've ordered it now, should come on thursday



I can't help you with the PC stuff.. I hope you like the game.. and be nice to Alistair.  ..... anyways what's you name on Boiware Social? Lets be _freeeeeeeeinds_ there!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 2, 2010)

Btw Boss who is that woman in your sig based off? That star tattoo reminds me of my icy ex-gf


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Btw Boss who is that woman in your sig based off? That star tattoo reminds me of my icy ex-gf



Friend request sent. 

It's from an upcoming comic called . The art is fuckfantastic. My favorite artist.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 2, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Friend request sent.
> 
> It's from an upcoming comic called . The art is fuckfantastic. My favorite artist.



 I see. Makes things better


----------



## The Boss (Mar 2, 2010)

*Red*: You are going to love the characters.. *SOO* make sure you talk to them.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok THIS JUST IN.. 

The returning party member for Awakening is... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Oghren*!  So I'm guessing Alistair wont be party member. 




Less than 2 weeks! :fapfapfap


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 3, 2010)

For a woman Boss you certainly like to fap


----------



## The Boss (Mar 3, 2010)

It''s my specialty,  .. and part of my charm.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 3, 2010)

Wait...Alistair isn't returning?  I thought I heard his voice in that dwarf trailer...


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 3, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Wait...Alistair isn't returning?  I thought I heard his voice in that dwarf trailer...



He is returning, but just not as an companion.  You will be able to talk to him, but he will not be joining you in battle.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 4, 2010)

i wonder, if you married Alistair and use that character in Awakenings if there will be a reference to that in game...not that i'd ever play a FEMALE grey warden. That would be preposterous.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> He is returning, but just not as an companion.  You will be able to talk to him, but he will not be joining you in battle.


I guess as King he has his duties...  This makes me want to play my first run in Origins  where my Warden took the sacrifice but does this mean.... I WILL HAVE TO SEE ALISTAIR WITH A QUEEN..?? Back the fuck up.  _FFFFFFFFFFF---!!!_ Do. Not. Want.  



RAGING BONER said:


> i wonder, if you married Alistair and use that character in Awakenings if there will be a reference to that in game...not that i'd ever play a FEMALE grey warden. That would be preposterous.


 uh huuuuuh.


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2010)

hmm i feel like replaying DA

and do a quick run xD


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 4, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> i wonder, if you married Alistair and use that character in Awakenings if there will be a reference to that in game...



I am sure that there would be.  It would be very odd if Bioware simply ignored that.  



The Boss said:


> I guess as King he has his duties...  This makes me want to play my first run in Origins  where my Warden took the sacrifice but does this mean.... I WILL HAVE TO SEE ALISTAIR WITH A QUEEN..?? Back the fuck up.  _FFFFFFFFFFF---!!!_ Do. Not. Want.



The only way I seem him having a queen is if you convinced him to hook up with a certain blond.  But I a have a feeling that you would never do that.  



Muk said:


> hmm i feel like replaying DA
> 
> and do a quick run xD



My quick run is turning out to be not so quick.  I am about 28 hours in and I still have to go back into the deep roads and do all of Denerim.

I want to know where Leliana will be at during Awakening, she and my Grey Warden were suppose to be traveling together to rebuild the order.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> The only way I seem him having a queen is if you convinced him to hook up with a certain blond.  But I a have a feeling that you would never do that.



Well, in my first playthrough, Alistair breaks up with my Elf Warden, and said he needed to find someone of noble blood to produce a heir to the throne (his duty as king blah blah blah).... ;_; .... he goes on to say the nobles will never accept the Elf Warden as his Queen.... so anyways, I end up doing the ultimate sacrifice. So without a doubt, I think he would find a queen already 15 years later.  Feels bad man.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Well, in my first playthrough, Alistair breaks up with my Elf Warden, and said he needed to find someone of noble blood to produce a heir to the throne (his duty as king blah blah blah).... ;_; .... he goes on to say the nobles will never accept the Elf Warden as his Queen.... so anyways, I end up doing the ultimate sacrifice. So without a doubt, I think he would find a queen already 15 years later.  Feels bad man.



pssh, pussy.  You coulda "hardened" him (sounds dirty) and then he'd take you as his mistress despite the nobles opinions


----------



## The Boss (Mar 4, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> pssh, pussy.  You coulda "hardened" him (sounds dirty) and then he'd take you as his mistress despite the nobles opinions



I didn't know that was possible at the time.  I have a play through where we are married.. , another one where he dies for me, and another one where I am his mistress. I have it all.  ... now I just gotta figure which is which so i can contiue the correct game for Awakening. 

BTW 2 Grey wardens cannot have a kid.. so anyone who romances Alistair is doomed to have no heir. Nice troll Bioware. What a bunch of bitches. Fuck them.  ...


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2010)

hey rage

can you rec some mods? i reinstalled a few days ago

new something to make it look prettier

and make combat more intense and stuff


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2010)

got any facial/hair mods for your own character that make them look good?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 4, 2010)

your probably one of those sick bastards that wants to play a bearded elven lady huh...


----------



## Muk (Mar 4, 2010)

i am sick bastard who'd play with 'vine' females 

btw any ways i can get return to ostegar without paying for it 

don't feel like paying for something like that


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 5, 2010)

This game was shipped on tuesday and it's still not come now  I now wish I'd gone outside and bought it instead


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, now I can get to sexin with Morrigan again  .


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll likely wear modded armor parts anyway


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Send him to the wut now?





*Spoiler*: __ 



A frame used for execution by hanging.  If Anora is made queen Alistair is executed if you don't talk her out of it.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2010)

You are a horrible person for even considering that.    What has he ever done to you. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, I did that in one of my play through just to see how it ends... When I agreed with Anora to hang him, He says something like, "I thought I meant more to you.. you were special to me.. I though we had..  oh forget it." Feels. _Fucking_. Bad. Man.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 5, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:
			
		

> I'll likely wear modded armor parts anyway



You got to love mods.  But, mods or no mods I think the Templar Armor looks the best. 



The Boss said:


> You are a horrible person for even considering that.    What has he ever done to you.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if the text changes if you had hardened Alistair and were more or less mean to him throughout the game.  I have not try that, as I am far to nice.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the text changes if you had hardened Alistair and were more or less mean to him throughout the game.  I have not try that, as I am far to nice.




*Spoiler*: __ 



There was a play through where I harden him and I didn't even get a chance to pick Anora as queen.. (not sure what options I picked) He man'ed up and took the throne without me ever saying anything.  AMAZING... then he broke up with me. That was _BULL SHIT_. I was noble too.  The fuck.  Seems like the only way to become his queen if you pick the option "Alistair will be King, and I will rule as his Queen."


----------



## Muk (Mar 5, 2010)

ohh i got him to talk about licking the ice pole 

that was totally awesome


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2010)

Muk said:


> ohh i got him to talk about licking the ice pole
> 
> that was totally awesome



yes.. he tells you he still has his V-Card.. that's sooo cutee.. and awesome.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't love ME1 more for reasons you would deem as blasphemus


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I can't love ME1 more for reasons you would deem as blasphemus



Your reasons are all blasphemy!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 5, 2010)

I wish upon you the blightiest blight that ever did blight! 

Btw, Raging Boner. If I wanted to make my own stuff (such as weapons or armor) on Dragon Age, is there a particular tool/mod/application I could use to do so or would it require a lot more specific software skill than that?

And one final question... why are there no spears on this game?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2010)

^ This is not Final Fantasy.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah but I'm sure normal dudes back in the medieval days had spears when they went Darkspawn hunting 

 Unless


----------



## The Boss (Mar 5, 2010)

^ U are complaining about _LOOOOOONG_ quest from ME1 in the other thread?!?!?   Just wait till you play DA. You wont ever complain about ME1's quest ever again. A quick runthrough of DA for me takes about 18-20 hrs.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 5, 2010)

In that case they will take me 8-10 minutes


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 5, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I wish upon you the blightiest blight that ever did blight!
> 
> Btw, Raging Boner. If I wanted to make my own stuff (such as weapons or armor) on Dragon Age, is there a particular tool/mod/application I could use to do so or would it require a lot more specific software skill than that?
> 
> And one final question... why are there no spears on this game?






with this you can make ANY weapon or armor you want using whatever 'skin' is available in-game...

however if you want to make custom skins its gonna be a little more difficult than that...i suggest you investigate the modding community or find a unique armor in-game and give it whatever bonuses you want using the Forge.

i personally disable the "legit" aspect of it since i don't want to go around buying or searching for recipes and components for crafting. It may be cheating but it will save you HOURS of gameplay.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There was a play through where I harden him and I didn't even get a chance to pick Anora as queen.. (not sure what options I picked) He man'ed up and took the throne without me ever saying anything.  AMAZING... then he broke up with me. That was _BULL SHIT_. I was noble too.  The fuck.  Seems like the only way to become his queen if you pick the option "Alistair will be King, and I will rule as his Queen."




*Spoiler*: __ 



What did you do to chase him off?  You should have gotten the option.  I guess he just figured he could find some one better. Besides it is not like he closes all romances when change his personality as you have to harden him in order to be his consort if you are not a human noble.






RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> And one final question... why are there no spears *halberds* on this game?



Fixed 

Because we all know that Halberds > Spears.  It could have just been an issue of the creators not wanting to spend time implementing new animations for spears.



			
				The Boss said:
			
		

> ^ U are complaining about LOOOOOONG quest from ME1 in the other thread?!?!? Just wait till you play DA. You wont ever complain about ME1's quest ever again. A quick runthrough of DA for me takes about 18-20 hrs.



My quick play through is taking a lot longer than that. Almost 30 hours in and I am only on my second run into the deep road, I still have all of Denerim.


----------



## Muk (Mar 5, 2010)

bah i had planned to make this a quick play though, but i am already investing too much time 

and i think i messed up my love affairs 

gotta play this again


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 5, 2010)

This game better get delivered tomorrow or bitches will be choked 

And thanks again Boner, I don't know where I'd be without guidance from The Penis


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 5, 2010)

probably in the kitchen somewhere asking a woman how to make sammiches


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 5, 2010)

My woman used to make me ham sammiches in the kitchen 

Then she stopped so I left her  The hunt for another sammich maker continues


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 6, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> This game better get delivered tomorrow or bitches will be choked



...Bitches are going to be choked


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 6, 2010)

Damn, I remember how I had to wait about two weeks before I could play this game...the wait was terrible.

I feel you man...but, the wait is so worth it...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 6, 2010)

When I ordered this one, I forgot that I'd preordered FF13, so the last thing I want is both games to come at the same time thus rendering my unwilling to play them. Mind you, I've ordered Dragon Age on the PC so I guess I can pause FF13 from time to time


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 6, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> When I ordered this one, I forgot that I'd preordered FF13, so the last thing I want is both games to come at the same time thus rendering my unwilling to play them. Mind you, I've ordered Dragon Age on the PC so I guess I can pause FF13 from time to time



just play FF13 until _Awakenings_ comes out so you can have the full DA experience.

in the meantime look for the nicest mods that you may want to include in your DA game.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 6, 2010)

For those who are interested,  is the wiki for Awakening that shows some of the new specializations and abilities. 

I am very anxious to see if more info will come out for Spirit Warrior.  I might even switch my dual wielding warrior to a board and sword warrior.  With an ability called "Juggernaught," you can not go wrong.  I am a bit sad that they have not show any new dual wielding abilities.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2010)

I finally finished my 3rd run through on ME 2, so I decided to pick up DA and finish it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I can't beat the Archdemon. 

I can get it down to about 50% just fine, but then it summons darkspawn, which rape me. I've got me, (mage) Morrigan, Wyne, and Shale. I'm really starting to regret siding with the templars too.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 7, 2010)

too much magic in that party BLEH!!!





Payapaya said:


> I am a bit sad that they have not show any new dual wielding abilities.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I finally finished my 3rd run through on ME 2, so I decided to pick up DA and finish it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I just finished a quick play through myself. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Dark Spawn are giving you a hard time? 

You should be steam rolling over them, the only ones that might cause a problem are the Alphas.  The other ones should drop like fly's.  

When I went through it, it was me [warrior], Alistair, Wyne and Lienna.  Wyne for healing, Lienna to repair the ballistas, and I needed Alistair there.  Of course they would all get knocked out and it came down to me to kill the Archdemon.  I spent about 10 minutes shooting a bow at it and used all my potions up.  I was glad that I got a good number of potions in one of the rooms before you get to the roof.  

I had mages, but they all just stood still and did absolutely nothing while the Archdemon wailed on them. 






			
				RAGING BONER said:
			
		

> Unending Flurry



They must have sneaked that in there.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



you haven't forgotten to call in reinforcements have you? I did that the first time I came to the Archdemon and it was a major pain in the ass.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 7, 2010)

So, I've been choking bitches for the last 2 days and if Origins does not arrive tomorrow... I'm going to start throttling


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> I just finished a quick play through myself.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



It's more the Shieks. That and I can't keep my party together. Shale runs off one way, Morrigan and Wynne...I have no idea what the hell they're doing. I'm running to the different bastillas but every time I leave one platform more spawn...and I have no idea what my army is doing.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 7, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:
			
		

> So, I've been choking bitches for the last 2 days and if Origins does not arrive tomorrow... I'm going to start throttling



I would hate to be you or your bitches. 



Nicodemus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's more the Shieks. That and I can't keep my party together. Shale runs off one way, Morrigan and Wynne...I have no idea what the hell they're doing. I'm running to the different bastillas but every time I leave one platform more spawn...and I have no idea what my army is doing.



You can solve that problem easily by just selecting all the members and move them around together.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



You have to be careful with the army.  Some time the Archdemon will be outside the armies arrgo field.  If that happens, they will just stand there and doing nothing.  I had that happen to me and the Archdemon never moved from that spot.


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2010)

so i made anora my bitch queen 

i thought i would get a scene with her  but no scene 

and Logain is so much better than Alister 

I can't believe I have to stick with Alister for 3/4 of the story until I can get Logain 

started a new game, this time a rogue , can't wait till I get Logain again


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 7, 2010)

I am not to happy with Alistair after my most recent play through.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The fool did not want to sleep with Morrigan.  I would have if I could, but my female warden lacks the necessary _equipment_.

So in the end, I had Alistair deliver the killing blow.  My warden had no desire to get killed, and of course the fool would be alive if he just slept with Morrigan. What was the worst that could have happen?  An old God child with some daddy issues?

All I know is that in my next female play through some one is going to be getting the axe.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> I am not to happy with Alistair after my most recent play through.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



I romanced Morrigan. I was highly displeased with the deal, but agreed to it. I demand Bioware let me find her in the (inevitable) sequel so she can get a well deserved smacking before I take her back.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 7, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> I am not to happy with Alistair after my most recent play through.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


_
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF------_ 10/10!!

YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG...  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Eh....  not sure how you didn't get him to sleep with Morrigan. What was your relation with him? Did you get your persuasion all the way up? It's easy to make him agree if you pick the right convo. Morrigan tells you to be charming or something like that. If you think asking Loghain to sleep with Morrigan is easier you're wrong.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I romanced Morrigan. I was highly displeased with the deal, but agreed to it. I demand Bioware let me find her in the (inevitable) sequel so she can get a well deserved smacking before I take her back.



I also had a male warden that went a similar route.  I am anxious to see that story develop in the future.  



The Boss said:


> _
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF------_ 10/10!!
> 
> YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG...
> ...



Even if it was a mistake on my part, I am still filled with rage towards a certain Templar who screwed up my master plan. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I already knew my persuasion was going to fail big time, but I was hoping common sense would dictate that it wasn't that bad of a option.  Maybe I could have gone a different route, but the options I picked made sense to me.  

Besides now I am motivated to go down a different path.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> I also had a male warden that went a similar route.  I am anxious to see that story develop in the future.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Morrigan made me sad. Bioware gives me no happy ending. 

But yeah, can't wait for the sequel. I was feeling really sad going though what happened to everyone at the very end, but then I realized they said nothing about me _not_ finding Morrigan, and when it said my character's story wasn't finished, I was like:


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 8, 2010)

the implications of an actual god being born into a Chantry dominated world are interesting to say the least...after all, the Maker is just an idea that people have made up by this point, he shows no evidence of an actual existence. Will the people choose what they can see with there own 2 eyes or some long held ideology?

Also, i wonder if BioWare will stick with the Grey Warden angle for DA2, or if the story will be told from a "random dude becomes a hero" perspective, since the Grey Warden's are only really needed to fight/kill Arch Demons.

/NERDMODE


----------



## Muk (Mar 8, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> the implications of an actual god being born into a Chantry dominated world are interesting to say the least...after all, the Maker is just an idea that people have made up by this point, he shows no evidence of an actual existence. Will the people choose what they can see with there own 2 eyes or some long held ideology?
> 
> Also, i wonder if BioWare will stick with the Grey Warden angle for DA2, or if the story will be told from a "random dude becomes a hero" perspective, since the Grey Warden's are only really needed to fight/kill Arch Demons.
> 
> /NERDMODE



i certainly would not mind another baldur's gate approach it'd be awesome


playing as morrigan's child  trying to claim your throne as a god


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 8, 2010)

^ iknowiknow 

I also wonder how BW would make it fit in with their lore. Supposedly there were 7 gods, all who became tainted Arch Demons, 4 have been killed by the Grey Wardens, 1 lives inside Morrigan's putrid womb() and 2 are still sleeping. Would the reborn god try to awaken its 2 brothers/sisters or try to rule alone?

also, have the Darkspawn abandoned the notion that they need an Arch Demon since they seem to be acting without one in Awakenings?

ah, so many questions for a geek to ponder while he waits...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 8, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> This game better get delivered tomorrow or bitches will be choked





RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> So, I've been choking bitches for the last 2 days and if Origins does not arrive tomorrow... I'm going to start throttling



The throttling begins  

Tomorrow there will be pistol whipping


----------



## Muk (Mar 8, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ iknowiknow
> 
> I also wonder how BW would make it fit in with their lore. Supposedly there were 7 gods, all who became tainted Arch Demons, 4 have been killed by the Grey Wardens, 1 lives inside Morrigan's putrid womb() and 2 are still sleeping. Would the reborn god try to awaken its 2 brothers/sisters or try to rule alone?
> 
> ...


 
in DA2 they should give you the option of whether you go about to awaken the 2 remaining gods and reign destruction over the humans or rule alone as whatever you wish 

or maybe they should make another irenicus who goes about trying to find the essence of the other gods and yours 

trying to drain it in order to restore himself or something

maybe a darkspawn irenicus. i think awakening is setting us up for DA2 with a darkspawn irenicus who tries to restore his power. maybe to get revenge on the 'maker' whoever that is 

i want my Darkspawn Viconia DeVir


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2010)

Nah, I think Bioware's going to have us import our warden from DA. If you died...well they'll probably do something along the lines of what they're doing for ME 3, and you'll play as the Warden...just not _your_ warden


----------



## Muk (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't want to be a warden in DA2  

i want to be a god


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

About a week then I can dance my way into the world of DA again.  



Payapaya said:


> Even if it was a mistake on my part, I am still filled with rage towards a certain Templar who screwed up my master plan.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Oh god... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



How can you kill Alistair!  He lived a depressing life until he joined the Gray Wardens, and you wont even let him die as a Warden.. but executed by a bitch?  Heartless. 






RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> The throttling begins
> Tomorrow there will be pistol whipping


Hold on tight.


----------



## Muk (Mar 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> About a week then I can dance my way into the world of DA again.
> 
> 
> Oh god...
> ...


I spared his life on my last run.

Maybe this time around, I shall let him be executed 

He's too whiny for my taste  I prefer taking sten with me 

I mean sten steals cookies from fat children , how can you not like him


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

If you lost all your friends and the one guy you look up to in a blink of an eye... I am pretty sure you wont be jumping with joy.  Alistair is not whiny..


----------



## Seany (Mar 8, 2010)

He is whiny, the amount of times he complains on the journey is unbelievable. Like if you kill connor, *which he agrees to do btw*, he blames it all on you. And if you spare Loghain, Alistair can't stand it, and the only reason he wants to become king is so he can kill Loghain. What kind of king can't show mercy to an enemy?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

Seany said:


> He is whiny, the amount of times he complains on the journey is unbelievable. Like if you kill connor, *which he agrees to do btw*, he blames it all on you. And if you spare Loghain, Alistair can't stand it, and the only reason he wants to become king is so he can kill Loghain. What kind of king can't show mercy to an enemy?



Are we seriously having this conversation? Because I'm going to win.  

No he doesn't agrees with killing connor. He says that if killing Connor is the only way then so be it, but then Isodle(sp) says she will die for the boy. Alistair will agree to killing Isodle if you side with the Templars... and no he wont yell at you for it. You probably played your cards wrong that's why he yelled at you. 

As for killing Loghain, I'm pretty sure you would let someone who murdered your close ones to join you in your heroic battle to protect the county you love.


----------



## Seany (Mar 8, 2010)

My point with the Connor situation is that no matter what you choose to do (minus the happy ending) Alistair will take some sort of dig at your decision.

I don't see what's wrong with sparing Loghain's life. He was beaten in a fair fight and he's no match for the main hero, and he could be used to die for his country, a country which he is so proud of. I don't see why i should let a whiny guy like Alistair kill Loghain like a dog just because he feels bad about his past. If the others can forgive Loghain then why can't Alistair?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

That's because Arl Eamon took Alistair in so he feels like he owes something to the Arl... that is the Arl's son we are talking about here, so yes it would effect Alistair. 

Alistair wanted Loghain dead b/c it was justice for him. He did it for Ducan, and for the lives of the Wardens/King Calian (Who was also his half brother) that was lost due to Loghain's retreat... not for his past. I can understand Alistair actions. I can't comment on everyone forgiving Loghain since it wasn't really touched up on in the game. 

..... I love Loghain too you know. ;_;


----------



## Seany (Mar 8, 2010)

I understand why Alistair is mad but i just think that saving Loghain is a must. Alistair talks about being a Grey Warden is an honor, and yet.. if you save Loghain, Alistair leaves the Grey Wardens and the country, when a war is about to break out, just because we don't agree with him. 
I think the more Grey Wardens the better.  But Alistair doesn't think so.

Anyway i don't hate Alistair i just prefer Loghainmanbeast


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

lol Alistair just doesn't like Loghain..  

omg..Loghianmanbeast is sooo awesome. After reading "The Stolen Throne" I'm pro Loghain. I even sacrificed my Wardens relationship with Alistair so Loghain could live.  Love that man.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 8, 2010)

drunk old man hobo Alistair could be a great "mentor" for a player in DA2


----------



## Seany (Mar 8, 2010)

My true love goes to the main bad guy in Awakening. He's called the Withered, right?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gMCddGBY2M[/YOUTUBE]

Dat voice!!Dat ass it's pure sex


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

^ I haven't seen that yet.. and wont.. until game comes out. Staying away from the spoilers. 



RAGING BONER said:


> drunk old man hobo Alistair could be a great "mentor" for a player in DA2


Drunken Alistair would be hot. :33


----------



## Seany (Mar 8, 2010)

WHAT? You must hear his voice! ;D come onnn just one little peak..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 8, 2010)

so wait, is the Withered guy also the Architect?


----------



## Seany (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't know ;__; 
We shall all know in two weeks i guess


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

_NUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!_ I'll wait.... 1 week for me. :ho


----------



## Metaphor (Mar 8, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> so wait, is the Withered guy also the Architect?



i think the guy at 0:23 is the architect 
[YOUTUBE]fv81oPzccW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 8, 2010)

surely you jest...that thing is much too epic looking to be a Darkspawn.


edit: OMG 

i just realized DOG isn't coming back


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How can you kill Alistair!  He lived a depressing life until he joined the Gray Wardens, and you wont even let him die as a Warden.. but executed by a bitch?  Heartless.



Do not try talking me out of it.  It must be done. 



Seany said:


> My true love goes to the main bad guy in Awakening. He's called the Withered, right?
> 
> Dat voice!!Dat ass it's pure sex



I am going to follow Oghren's advice when it comes to talking Darkspawn. 



RAGING BONER said:


> i just realized DOG isn't coming back



Maybe he went on an epic journey with Sten.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> lol Alistair just doesn't like Loghain..
> 
> omg..Loghianmanbeast is sooo awesome. After reading "The Stolen Throne" I'm pro Loghain. I even sacrificed my Wardens relationship with Alistair so Loghain could live.  Love that man.



Fuck Loghain, only good thing he did was take Cauthrien under his wing.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 8, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Fuck Loghain, only good thing he did was take Cauthrien under his wing.


You sir are a blight.  It was b/c of Loghain Maric lived, it was because of Loghain Fereldren was saved. Loghain gave up everything he love, all for Fereldren. Feels bad man.  



Payapaya said:


> Do not try talking me out of it.  It must be done.


How could you be so heartless!!!  



RAGING BONER said:


> edit: OMG
> i just realized DOG isn't coming back



That's awesome.


----------



## Muk (Mar 8, 2010)

noooooooooo

i want dog back 

he's too awesome to not have 

and logain is too much fun to have around 

i better get some options from my ending when i import my character 

alister is a whiny bitch. where are his 3 stances as warden?

what was it

in peace vigilance (alister whiny bitch)

in war victory (alister whiny bitch)

in death sacrifice (only thing he's good for)


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2010)

Why the hell would dog not be there? DAMN YOU BIOWARE!


----------



## Muk (Mar 8, 2010)

i want my dirty pantaloons


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2010)

Rabbit is my friend. Rabbit would never abandon me. 

WE STILL HAD SO MANY THINGS TO PEE ON!


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> How could you be so heartless!!!



Because he betrayed me and screwed up my planned ending. 



Nicodemus said:


> Rabbit is my friend. Rabbit would never abandon me.
> 
> WE STILL HAD SO MANY THINGS TO PEE ON!



I heard that Rabbit and Barkspawn are popular names for Dog.  I personally call my dog Haku.  

Has anyone tried playing with Dog the entire game?  I might try it with my rouge.  I also do not have to worry about what choices I make in the game as Dog does not judge me.


----------



## Muk (Mar 8, 2010)

i have a mod that includes dog as 5th member 

it is awesome having him around

dread howl is one of the best aoe abilities around


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah Dog is definitely the standard fifth wheel...he's in all my parties.

I always set him up to tackle enemies that are overwhelming me or dread howl when i'm surrounded etc. 

save my ass more than once.

and there's now way he went with Sten, he's imprinted to ME


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 9, 2010)

I think I heard that you can have five party members in Awakening...is that true, or is it just wishful thinking?


----------



## Darth Judicar (Mar 9, 2010)

If you import your character in Awakenings I wonder if they'll let you redo their facial features? While we're on it, I wonder if they'll be new customizations? As odd as it sounds, I'm more excited for Awakening than FFXIII.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 9, 2010)

I do not like the thought of using a mod to make a 5th spot for dog.  If anything I would just make him my 4th member.  As it stands now I will probably have Morrigan, Sten and dog in my party.  I will see how it goes with my rouge, but I am sure I can manage.  Besides, I am play on hard this time around.  Nightmare on my last two play through was rather frustrating and I spent more time on some battles than I had hope.  Curse you Branka!!! 



Darth Judicar said:


> If you import your character in Awakenings I wonder if they'll let you redo their facial features? While we're on it, I wonder if they'll be new customizations? As odd as it sounds, I'm more excited for Awakening than FFXIII.



I do not think you will get the option to redo your characters facial features, but you will be able to change your talents and what not.  I would not be surprised if there was a couple of new customizations.  I would be disappointed if Bioware did not make an effort to at least include one or two new hair styles.  Than again it would not matter as a mod would be released pretty quickly to add some new hair styles and what not.  

There is nothing odd about being more excited for Awakening than FFXIII. 

I have to decide if I want to start the game with one of my Wardens or if I should make a new one and test out the Orlesian Warden.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, I think I've made up my mind(for now anyways), I'm doing my mage run... so Imma finish that run (harden Alistair, make him king, be his mistress, do dark promise), and continue it to awakening. I'll do my other runs after that.  



Payapaya said:


> Because he betrayed me and screwed up my planned ending.



A dark promise?  You kinda screw it up yourself buddy.  Heartless.


----------



## Muk (Mar 9, 2010)

how do you make leliana evil 

i did her quest but she still isn't really evil 

i told her its in her instinct but she's not really evil


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2010)

^  I think you have to tell her she is just like that one chick who was after her.. that should do it. I haven't tried it yet though..


----------



## Mio (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys, any ideas how I can improve my Dragon Age performance on my crap as shit labtop?

I run every think on low detail, but it's still slow as hell, almost unplayable at times. I tried numerous things, now I'm desperate.


Nothing involving spending a single cent though.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 9, 2010)

Laptops often don't allow you to install the latest drivers (without a work around).  One of those "perks" that the manufacturers (HP, Dell, etc.) add into their systems.  You might be running into a performance problem because of this.

If you have a card from Nvidia or ATI and the drivers haven't been updated by your laptop manufacturer for a while, consider using drivers like  (for Nvidia).  You can find the ATI equivalent with uncle Google.

On my oldish laptop, I couldn't play (for instance) Bioshock properly due to the "latest" drivers from HP being too old to understand all the DX instructions the game uses.  I updated the drivers to the latest Nvidia release via that site, et viola.  Smoother frame rates and no crashes.

There may also be some things you can edit in the Dragon Age ini file.  I think it should be moderately intuitive.  (Or use trial and error.  And make a backup.)


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 9, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> The throttling begins
> 
> Tomorrow there will be pistol whipping



Been pistol whipping all day, oh Bioware you love it really


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Been pistol whipping all day, oh Bioware you love it really



How long have you been waiting?


----------



## Muk (Mar 9, 2010)

i tried saying she's like that woman, but there wasn't an option for it 

maybe i am doing something wrong


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 9, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Been pistol whipping all day, oh Bioware you love it really



What's next?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 9, 2010)

Muk said:


> i tried saying she's like that woman, but there wasn't an option for it
> 
> maybe i am doing something wrong



Be mean to her.. I think that's the trick.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 9, 2010)

It was supposed to arrive last tuesday, I sent off an email today and they said I should wait until the 15th 

Pistol whipping shall continue tomorrow and after that... I might have to start makin' em dance


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 9, 2010)

maybe they'll send you awakenings AND origins 

you lucky dog!


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 9, 2010)

The Boss said:


> A dark promise?  You kinda screw it up yourself buddy.  Heartless.



He should have just played along and not rebel. 



Muk said:


> i tried saying she's like that woman, but there wasn't an option for it



Try reloading.  It is odd that the option did not show up.  As far as I know that should always be an option.  



The Boss said:


> Be mean to her.. I think that's the trick.



Boss lies. 



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> It was supposed to arrive last tuesday, I sent off an email today and they said I should wait until the *15th*





Well at least you will be able to beat DA: O and than jump right into Awakening.


----------



## Muk (Mar 9, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> He should have just played along and not rebel.
> 
> 
> 
> Try reloading.  It is odd that the option did not show up.  As far as I know that should always be an option.



when is that option suppose to come? before the fight or after the fight?

cause the chatting right before the fight, i don't have any options to say that leliana maybe evil

and after the fight if i talk to her in camp all i can do is the 'instinct' one.

don't have anything else on her


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 9, 2010)

Muk said:


> when is that option suppose to come? before the fight or after the fight?
> 
> cause the chatting right before the fight, i don't have any options to say that leliana maybe evil
> 
> ...





It is supposed to happen after the fight back in the camp.  Here is the conversation tree from wiki, this might help you.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> First conversation
> 
> * No, I thought you looked like you wanted to talk, though.
> * You're less talkative than usual.
> ...


----------



## Muk (Mar 9, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> It is supposed to happen after the fight back in the camp.  Here is the conversation tree from wiki, this might help you.



good thing i made a save before that 

gonna test this out 

damn i forgot how early i had this convo 

now having to redo all the main quests from that point on 

now to test out if you can destroy the ashes without leliana being all bitchy about it


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 10, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> It was supposed to arrive last tuesday, I sent off an email today and they said I should wait until the 15th
> 
> Pistol whipping shall continue tomorrow and after that... *I might have to start makin' em dance *



I'm going out to buy my bullets for tomorrow now 

...Ho-lee shit though, this game is sooo late


----------



## Muk (Mar 10, 2010)

so i turned leliana evil, but she didn't like me destroying the urn 

something is wrong 

she doesn't feel evil at all


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 10, 2010)

she never turns evil, she just becomes less "fairy like" and more practical.


----------



## Muk (Mar 10, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> she never turns evil, she just becomes less "fairy like" and more practical.



ohh 

bahh that's boring


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

Muk said:


> so i turned leliana evil, but she didn't like me destroying the urn
> 
> something is wrong
> 
> she doesn't feel evil at all



If she doesn't make you kill her than you are probably doing it right. 

I took Wynne and Leliana with me to the urn once and I didn't know they would shit bricks if you decided to pour the vial onto the ashes.. had to fight them along with the Guardian with only me and Alistair.  That was not fun.


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2010)

was it hot to fight only with alistair 

so i wonder if in awakening you chose the queen as queen, will alistair not appear?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh yes.. we had hot loving after it..  

I'm guessing not, and his parts will be replaced by Anora.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Oh yes.. we had hot loving after it..





Anyways, I am going to place my rouge on hold and start a mage.  That is the only class I have yet to play a full game with.  I am also going to give shape shifter a shot while I am at it.  Nuke them, than swarm them.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

Payapaya said:


>


You know.. for  a while I was pissed at Alistair love scene cuz it was the shortest and lamest one... but then I remember that he's a virgin. Then I lol'd.


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You know.. for  a while I was pissed at Alistair love scene cuz it was the shortest and lamest one... but then I remember that he's a virgin. Then I lol'd.



i got myself a mod that extends custom cut scenes  

and the extreme ones are pretty awesome


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

Well since i am not playing on the _MASTER RACE RC_ I would have to deal with the short one.  What I want is more dialogue from Alistair.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't think it's ever going to come


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

Where did you order it from *Red*?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

Amazon! I normally get things really really fast from them


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

They are usually good unless you choose super saver on shipping.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't remember clicking anything stupid like that


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

Hmmm.. then I am not sure..  Don't they usually give out tracking #s?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

Apparently not for this one. As I said I emailed them once the game was a week late and they basically said 'thanks for your patience, the latest date it should come is the 15th, if it doesn't come by then, email us again.'

 15th is next monday


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 11, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You know.. for  a while I was pissed at Alistair love scene cuz it was the shortest and lamest one... but then I remember that he's a virgin. Then I lol'd.






*Spoiler*: __ 



That means he dies a virgin if you do not sleep with him and you have him executed or send him to his doom via the Archdemon.  I feel kind of sorry for him now.  






Muk said:


> i got myself a mod that extends custom cut scenes
> 
> and the extreme ones are pretty awesome



I do believe I know which mod you are referring to.  Though I am perfectly happy with the vanilla cut scenes.  



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> 15th is next monday



And Tuesday is the 16th.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

If it comes on monday...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That means he dies a virgin if you do not sleep with him and you have him executed or send him to his doom via the Archdemon.  I feel kind of sorry for him now.


HEARTLESS!!  HEARTLESS!!  HEARTLESS!!  HEARTLESS!!  HEARTLESS!!   I MAD. 



RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Apparently not for this one. As I said I emailed them once the game was a week late and they basically said 'thanks for your patience, the latest date it should come is the 15th, if it doesn't come by then, email us again.'
> 15th is next monday


I assure you it's probably just late due to post office issues. (lazy workers ) I had to wait almost 2 weeks for my Garrus lithograph to arrive while my other buddy got it in 3 days.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

But FF13 was dispatched monday night and it arrived on tuesday morning 

I'm pretty sure my parcel has been vaporised


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2010)

When the fuck are these asswipes going to release the goddamn RTO DLC for the PS3? Jesus Christ, it's like they shat on all PS3 owners then fucked em in the ass.

I'm probably not going to get the expansion because of this bullshit, if they don't update the PS store with it today.


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2010)

rto is out for pc

is it still not out for ps3? 

it too short for my taste, but it did have some nice fight set ups


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 11, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> If it comes on monday...



One day you will get to experience the joy that is DA: O. 



The Boss said:


> HEARTLESS!!  HEARTLESS!!  HEARTLESS!!  HEARTLESS!!  HEARTLESS!!   I MAD.



I am not heartless if I felt some what sorry. 



The World said:


> When the fuck are these asswipes going to release the goddamn RTO DLC for the PS3? Jesus Christ, it's like they shat on all PS3 owners then fucked em in the ass.
> 
> I'm probably not going to get the expansion because of this bullshit, if they don't update the PS store with it today.



I think they will be releasing it on the 11th of March, which is today.  Now I am not sure if it actually came out today.  But that was the date I saw on Biowares forum.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 11, 2010)

New trailer for _Awakening_:


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 11, 2010)

What does everyone think of the new characters, The Architect and JUSTICE~! Obviously Awakenings is too far ahead for me atm but they seem cool enough, I don't really get this 'darkspawn are now better' ordeal that's going on but I guess I will understand once I actually play the game


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 11, 2010)

if he's the Architect what is he building?


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 11, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> What does everyone think of the new characters, The Architect and JUSTICE~! Obviously Awakenings is too far ahead for me atm but they seem cool enough, I don't really get this 'darkspawn are now better' ordeal that's going on but I guess I will understand once I actually play the game



If you are going to talk about Justice, you have to post the video. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtTVDkH9RLo[/YOUTUBE]






RAGING BONER said:


> if he's the Architect what is he building?



You will find out when you play.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 11, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> I am not heartless if I felt some what sorry.



*Spoiler*: __ 



If you romance him and have him Marry Anora... tell him "This is important Alistair," and he will reply with "So are you." 




Feels fucking bad man. ;_;


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 12, 2010)

I now believe my package does not exist  They said the latest it should come is monday but there's no way it's going to come then


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I now believe my package does not exist  They said the latest it should come is monday but there's no way it's going to come then


I bet it would magically appear on your doorstep  today.  



Payapaya said:


> I see that he is trying to work his charm till the very end.


How can you deny him! I just want to _luuuuurve _and take care of him!!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I bet it would magically appear on your doorstep  today.



It did not 

I even went into a shop in town and picked up an Origins case just to spite Amazon  Shame the game was £35 and therefore more than double what amazon charged me  

Still waiting  My wait for this game has basically been the entirety of the last 3-4 pages


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2010)

I should have told you to read the books while you play the waiting game.. Oh well..  

Read the books after you finish the game... it will mind fuck you. It surely mind fucked me.  I will never look at some of the characters the same way again.

ALSO there are 2 Mass Effect books too. You should read them.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 12, 2010)

Reading is for gays and chinese teenagers


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Reading is for gays and chinese teenagers



That's what I said too (lol I dun read books).... until I started playing Bioware games.  Their books are actually good. _ESPECIALLY_ the Dragon Age ones.


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2010)

I've seen the Mass Effect comic that takes place between 1 and 2 with Liara, it looks pretty good.

They make her look sexy as hell.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 12, 2010)

i just realized how fucking queer it is that your DAO romances OR YOUR FUCKING DOG don't carry over into Awakenings.

If they managed to do it from Baldur's Gate 2 into Throne of Bhaal you mean to tell me the same damn company +12 more years experience can't do it for 1 of their new flagship titles?

seriously, how hard can it be to incorporate a fucking dog? 

or have a few cameo appearance by some red head/killer elf you were drilling?


/nerdrage


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 12, 2010)

Just started this, only thing I was disappointed in at first was the character generation.  Limited to Warrior/Mage/Rogue, I know they're versatile and you get prestige classes later on, I just like the BG/NWN type much more...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 12, 2010)

*Boner:*  You mean if I romance Alistair it wont make it to Awakening too? ;_;


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> How can you deny him! I just want to _luuuuurve _and take care of him!!



It is easy for me to deny him and plot his demise. :33


*Spoiler*: __ 



Going to marry him to Anora and make Loghain a Warden. 






RAGING BONER said:


> i just realized how fucking queer it is that your DAO romances OR YOUR FUCKING DOG don't carry over into Awakenings.
> 
> seriously, how hard can it be to incorporate a fucking dog?
> 
> ...



I know how you feel. 



The Boss said:


> *Boner:*  You mean if I romance Alistair it wont make it to Awakening too? ;_;



That should be recognized.  I think he is referring to the fact that a certain red head or an elf will not be making an appearance.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Boner:*  You mean if I romance Alistair it wont make it to Awakening too? ;_;



man, they'd REALLY have to go out of their way to troll something like _that_...but you just never know

i mean, Dog doesn't even HAVE a voice actor and he apparently doesn't make it...and don't give me that "he left with Sten Bullshit" either, that mangy mongrel was imprinted to ME!!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> It is easy for me to deny him and plot his demise. :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


That's better than killing him. _BUUUUUUT _make sure you harden him for that role it will be easiser and the end will be better cuz he wont just sit aside while Anora rules.  



> That should be recognized.  I think he is referring to the fact that a certain red head or an elf will not be making an appearance.


Shit it better be.  



RAGING BONER said:


> man, they'd REALLY have to go out of their way to troll something like _that_...but you just never know
> 
> i mean, Dog doesn't even HAVE a voice actor and he apparently doesn't make it...and don't give me that "he left with Sten Bullshit" either, that mangy mongrel was imprinted to ME!!



I would RAGE QUIT (lol not really) if they trolled us like that. That's just cruel.  

FOR SRS.. why is dog not returning? I thought the dog stays with the owner until dead.... that's how they were train right?


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 13, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> man, they'd REALLY have to go out of their way to troll something like _that_...but you just never know



The people who romanced Alistair will be spared, the rest of us will not be so fortunate.  If we are lucky we might get a codex. 



> i mean, Dog doesn't even HAVE a voice actor and he apparently doesn't make it...and don't give me that "he left with Sten Bullshit" either, that mangy mongrel was imprinted to ME!!



A dog was Dog's VA. 



The Boss said:


> That's better than killing him. _BUUUUUUT _make sure you harden him for that role it will be easiser and the end will be better cuz he wont just sit aside while Anora rules.



Alistair made me waste my boon. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



He did not want to be nice and play by the rules so I decided to send him away.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 13, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Just started this, only thing I was disappointed in at first was the character generation.  Limited to Warrior/Mage/Rogue, I know they're versatile and you get prestige classes later on, I just like the BG/NWN type much more...



Miming D&D and all its flaws does a good class system make.

I thought the 3 worked perfectly fine.  there were enouch sub divions of each (espcailly mage) to make whateve you wanted.


----------



## Muk (Mar 13, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> man, they'd REALLY have to go out of their way to troll something like _that_...but you just never know
> 
> i mean, Dog doesn't even HAVE a voice actor and he apparently doesn't make it...and don't give me that "he left with Sten Bullshit" either, that mangy mongrel was imprinted to ME!!



Oh fuck you Bioware!!!! You lazy SOB's!!!! I want dog as my companion again 

his awesome how or charge or overrun  too awesome not to have 

and he doesn't even need a new VA. maybe some animation in camp with new npcs but thats all.

And what is this shit about sten taking him away. He's imprinted to me. He' my fucking dog! I got him out of High ever and he's my fucking dog 

Gimme My Barkspawn!!!!!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

.. suddenly my excitement for this game is dead. I'm not expecting much really.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm mainly worried about the mandatory 1.03 patch that messes up pickpocketing and some other things.


----------



## Muk (Mar 14, 2010)

i bet there's going to be some mods that allow you to bring the dog back for awakening

i can't see people not wanting barkspawn back


----------



## Metaphor (Mar 14, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> New trailer for _Awakening_:



i knew that dude was the architect 

looks badass, can't wait to kill him


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 14, 2010)

I am interesting to see how the conversations will play out.  I heard that it is no longer like it was in DA: O where you can talk to them at the camp.  Instead you have conversations throughout the game at certain points.  Kind of like how you could click on an object in ME2 and one of your companions would make an comment.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> I am interesting to see how the conversations will play out.  I heard that it is no longer like it was in DA: O where you can talk to them at the camp.  Instead you have conversations throughout the game at certain points.  Kind of like how you could click on an object in ME2 and one of your companions would make an comment.



.... what. 


*Spoiler*: _All of my rage._ 



*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!*


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 14, 2010)

The Boss said:


> .... what.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _All of my rage._
> ...



I do not dislike the idea.  I personally want to wait and see how it is. 


*Spoiler*: _David Gaider_ 





> That's exactly the situation that we wanted to avoid, since depending on how often you return to Vigil's Keep you could potentially have numerous prompted dialogues waiting. The KotOR-style "Carth looks like he wants to talk to you..." or characters waving their hands and shouting at you really seemed like they would be annoying in their own ways. Ultimately the goal is to prevent the player from feeling the need to repeatedly circulate amongst his followers and clicking on them only to discover that they have nothing new to say... that results in its own little break from immersion.
> 
> If someone really thinks that this will make characters seem more mechanical, that's up to them, but honestly it does nothing to the conversations themselves -- and from my perspective it actually makes the interactions more natural. I'd suggest trying it out.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 14, 2010)

^ I guess I would have to wait since David Gaider the man said it so himself.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 14, 2010)

^ i'm cautiously pessimistic...we'll see how it turns out


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2010)

I actually disliked having to cycle among my companions after every little event to see if new dialog options opened up.

I'm staying optimistic.


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2010)

bahh i don't want that

i can't romance someone like that at the very beginning in a single go in camp 

i'd actually have to like play all the way until the romance convo would be triggered 

those fuckers


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 15, 2010)

Boss, Amazon told me to wait until today, and then email them. I just emailed them, and they said I should wait until wednesday 

:FFFF


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2010)

wtf dude 

they maybe out of stock?

or did the package get lost in the process? 

btw is 16 euro the right price for awakening? i thought it would be 40 euro or something


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2010)

*RED:* FFFFFFFFF I WILL RAGE WITH YOU.  ... have fun playing the game.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok that took longer than I thought, I am back now installing Dragon Age and getting my ME2 Blood Dragon Armor 

Scuse me while I fap


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope you like Dragon Age. I have a feeling you wont.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I have a feeling you wont.



Take your lies elsewhere!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Take your lies elsewhere!



Just saying.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 15, 2010)

i think since Awakenings comes out tomorrow i should probably cut the bullshit and actually FINISH the game for once


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> i think since Awakenings comes out tomorrow i should probably cut the bullshit and actually FINISH the game for once



you haven't finished it yet


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 15, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> i think since Awakenings comes out tomorrow i should probably cut the bullshit and actually FINISH the game for once



I hope you have a game already almost finished.  Let's face it, you will not be able to beat the game in one day.  Not even if you have it on easy and speed rush through everything.  Than again easy is really easy.


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> I hope you have a game already almost finished.  Let's face it, you will not be able to beat the game in one day.  Not even if you have it on easy and speed rush through everything.  Than again easy is really easy.



he's got the pc version, he can cheat kill everything 

that reminds me, i gotta finish my tank run through


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2010)

Shit.. I am not done with the mage runthrough I wanted to contiue onto Awakening.. I guess I'll go with my warrior _QUEEN_ runthrough.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 15, 2010)

Muk said:


> he's got the pc version, he can cheat kill everything
> 
> that reminds me, i gotta finish my tank run through



I guess that could work.  I personally would not go down that path.  



The Boss said:


> Shit.. I am not done with the mage runthrough I wanted to continue onto Awakening.. I guess I'll go with my warrior _QUEEN_ _princess-consort_ runthrough.



Fixed. 

I am not going to attempt to start a new character.  If anything I will make a new character in Awakenings.  I completed two runs in the last three weeks, I do not have it in me to go a third time.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2010)

^  NO! We got married..!! It said so in the after text... Stop being meanie pants.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 15, 2010)

so its confirmed that Nathaniel Howe is Arl Rendon Howe's son...

I might have to forgo my Elven rogue import just to have my Human Noble chop that son of a bitch in half and finally end that fucking bloodline once and for all


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh shit.. I can't recall who those people are at the moment...


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^  NO! We got married..!! It said so in the after text... Stop being meanie pants.



If my character gets referred to as prince-consort in the epilogue, than you will get stuck as princess-consort.  Which is odd because Anora referred to me twice as king consort. 



The Boss said:


> Oh shit.. I can't recall who those people are at the moment...



Tim Curry. 



			
				RAGING BONER said:
			
		

> so its confirmed that Nathaniel Howe is Arl Rendon Howe's son...
> 
> I might have to forgo my Elven rogue import just to have my Human Noble chop that son of a bitch in half and finally end that fucking bloodline once and for all



If he makes me mad, than yes he will suffer the same fate as his father.  Now if he is a good boy and follows orders than we will get along just fine.  My problem was with his father and not the rest of his family.  At least that is how my character viewed it.  At one point my character was even interested in his daughter.


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2010)

hmm i'd kill his son anyways xD

don't see why i should not kill him xxD


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> If my character gets referred to as prince-consort in the epilogue, than you will get stuck as princess-consort.  Which is odd because Anora referred to me twice as king consort.


No no no... Mine said *KING ALISTAIR married SHOKO*(wardens name) 6 months after the Archdeamon was killed.  aka Queen of Ferelden bitches.  





> Tim Curry.


Oh him.. I didn't pay attention to him much I was Elf in my first playthrough, when I did second play through as Human I skipped a lot of dialouge.  But yes he is a bitch. I hope if his son is anything like him... he can did too.


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2010)

i used a mod and made annora a lesb  and she made me her consort


----------



## The Boss (Mar 15, 2010)

Thats what you guys get for marring Anora?


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 15, 2010)

You may have married him, but you will still be viewed as a Queen-Consort.  Princess-Consort is just an informal term for Queen-Consort if you do not gain the title of queen or if you are a princess and you married a prince.  You just have to remember that there are different types of queens. 



Muk said:


> i used a mod and made annora a lesb  and she made me her consort



Now I know why she can never find a man that lives up to her standards, and here I was thinking that she was comparing them to her father.  



The Boss said:


> Thats what you guys get for marring Anora?



If you are good enough - 

*Spoiler*: __ 



You and her can usher in a new golden age not seen since King Calenhad first united the barbarian tribes.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 15, 2010)

And to go with the comic posted earlier:


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm gonna chop in into tiny pieces and feed him to Dog.

Wait...Dog isn't returning...need to come up with a new plan.


----------



## Metaphor (Mar 15, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> And to go with the comic posted earlier:



hell yah, i was a human noble, too. BONER took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 15, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm gonna chop in into tiny pieces and feed him to Dog.
> 
> Wait...Dog isn't returning...need to come up with a new plan.



Dog... 

Yea, that guy has an attitude.  Gonna have to beat it out of him.


----------



## Kri (Mar 16, 2010)

*licks Awakening box* Too bad the person I want to play you with hasn't even gotten through the Landsmeet yet. I guess I can _settle_ for an earlier character, though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 16, 2010)

crack that shit open and give it a whirl mang!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 16, 2010)

So, my first impressions of Origins are that... it's good and fun, but my team isn't all that diverse and currently I'm going to take some time getting used to the battle system. 

I'm currently playing it like Mass Effect 2, where I completely control my custom character and every now and then I will give an order to a team mate. It recently clocked on with me that this is not how I should play the game, as every character/companion is just as usable and controllable as the last. 

I'm currently more or less around level 6 and I'm getting my ass kicked by the undead army in Redcliffe. I find Morrigan to be hot but utterly useless with my battle style and I'd rather switch her out for macho-Sten but that's no possible. I've been reading some guides for help and they're all like 'send your _tank_ here and your _blitzer_ there' or whatever the jargon is and I've no idea about any of that shit or what it means


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 16, 2010)

^ oh yeah, i think i should let you know that if you don't play it on nightmare difficulty it means you like it in the butt.

just saying.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 16, 2010)

Wut wut in my butt?


----------



## Muk (Mar 16, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Wut wut in my butt?


yeah pretty much

if you ain't playing nightmare you ain't ........

anyways

'tanks' are the build that goes with shield and not getting hit and stuff like that 

and as far as morrigan is concerned

if you want the 'ai' to do useful stuff, use the chain lightning spell. its the only aoe spell that doesn't hit your own party member and thus is a very good spell to use for the computer

if u want to directly control morrigan, its a different story and i'd suggest you use some other spell 

oh and get the mod that stops ur commpanion from auto leveling. that way you have control over their talent spec from the very beginning


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 16, 2010)

Muk said:


> 'tanks' are the build that goes with shield and not getting hit and stuff like that
> 
> and as far as morrigan is concerned
> 
> ...



You can have a sword and a board and still do damage.  Being a tank is so the conventional thing.  Going through as a human noble now that I have to put awakening on hold.  

I think I might get the equal love mod so that I can romance Anora with a female noble. 

Than Alistair will have his turn.  Of course he will be the one on the bottom.  

Never trust a AI with an AoE spell.  It will ruin your day.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 16, 2010)

How can I access my DLC gear with the disc version of Dragon Age awakening? I started out naked and had to truck through the opening sequence barefoot. (It was hilarious because I was still practically invincible. The boss literally did zero damage.) I want my Commander Armor and starforge sword.

Oh and I'm playing on Normal atm so it's pretty odd my Warrior is still an untouchable tank.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 16, 2010)

Does the DLC gear transfer over?  I thought I heard that you can't carry it over.

Edit:  Just found the article.  

"2.5 – Will my items, armor, stats, etc transfer over if I import my character from Dragon Age: Origins? (Back to top)

Almost all items are imported with your character. The only exceptions are the Origins promotional items and DLC loot, which were meant for Origins alone."

From:


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 16, 2010)

The manual doesn't say much about the DLC stuff. I feel weird without my Dragon Armor and Starforge Sword.


----------



## Lucius (Mar 16, 2010)

only dlc items that transfer are the ones from return to ostagar.

and make sure you unequip and sell all the items from your old companions that you don't need b4 you transfer the character. only the items and money _on_ your character will be transfered.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 16, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> The manual doesn't say much about the DLC stuff. I feel weird without my Dragon Armor and Starforge Sword.



winter forget the stats onto different items.

if you want a similar look just use the "Legion of the Dead armor" for your Dragon armor and the "leaf shaped long sword" for your StarFang sword.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 16, 2010)

My main isn't using any of my DLC stuff anyway


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 16, 2010)

BTW guys I still can't seem to give people Gifts on this PC version.

Yes I've no idea what I'm doing 

EDIT: Never fear, my excellent brainz have found the way


----------



## Metaphor (Mar 16, 2010)

Mhairi   ?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh man.. talk about being the Queen of Ferelden but starting the game off dirt poor..  Good thing the gold glitch still works.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 16, 2010)

There's a gold glitch for 360?  What is it?


----------



## Metaphor (Mar 16, 2010)

is anybody a human noble? if so what did you do with Nathaniel?


*Spoiler*: __ 



i killed the shit out of that dude


----------



## Metaphor (Mar 16, 2010)

ehhh i need a rogue


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 16, 2010)

that dwarf chick is a rogue, Sigrun


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 16, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> is anybody a human noble? if so what did you do with Nathaniel?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I got him to join me. I'm gonna try and sex him up for extra irony.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> There's a gold glitch for 360?  What is it?



Thanks to it I am always rich. As it should be. 

[YOUTUBE]Mi8UmUaPC1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 16, 2010)

Boss you sound like a stoner and not nearly as gay and cocky as you do in my head ...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 16, 2010)

Gay?  How am I gay?  _That Youtube clip is not me. _

...and I don't do drugs. That's for the top notch cool kids.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 17, 2010)

since i'm obviously never going to finish a game of Dragon Age i think i'll start an Orlesian Commander character and treat everyone like the barbarian filth they are


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 17, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> since i'm obviously never going to finish a game of Dragon Age i think i'll start an Orlesian Commander character and treat everyone like the barbarian filth they are



Everything smells like wet dog. 

You can beat it in 25 hours.  Just have to put it on normal and you will fly through everything.  Also, you can skip a lot of the side quests.  You will come out of it at level 20 or 21.


----------



## Lucius (Mar 17, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> Mhairi   ?




*Spoiler*: __ 





way to tease ppl bioware..


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh shit.. I started as one of my Origins character and it automatically loads your latest save... About 1 hours into the game it was the one saved where I queened Anora. _I RAGED/QUIT_. Replayed Origin's ending and reload Awakening.


----------



## Muk (Mar 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Thanks to it I am always rich. As it should be.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2010)

That's why PC is Master Race..  but hey I like playing with surround sounds.


----------



## Lucius (Mar 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Oh shit.. I started as one of my Origins character and it automatically loads your latest save... About 1 hours into the game it was the one saved where I queened Anora. _I RAGED/QUIT_. Replayed Origin's ending and reload Awakening.



you can choose the save you want to load. at least i got all my saves listed


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 17, 2010)

To save you guys time:

No romance in Awakening


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 17, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> To save you guys time:
> 
> No romance in Awakening



We know all to well already.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2010)

Lucius said:


> you can choose the save you want to load. at least i got all my saves listed


Mine didn't show anything.. maybe it's a 360 thing? It auto loads the last save from a character. I choose a character that had at least 3 different endings... so I guess I must have Queen Anora last.


----------



## Lucius (Mar 17, 2010)

Nono i'm playing the PC version too. After you choose to import a character you have the option to choose between all of your characters. If you click on "Advanced" with the chosen character selected it should drop down all the saves for that character.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 17, 2010)

^ Oh I meant it must have been auto load for me cuz I was on 360.  There's no option (not that I know of) to pick which save to contiue.. just characters. :/


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2010)

I think I accidentally left my stormchaser gloves back in the Silverite mine.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2010)

... The people in Awakening keeps addressing my female Warden as Sir.


----------



## colours (Mar 18, 2010)

i don't like this fade shitty shit world


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ... The people in Awakening keeps addressing my female Warden as Sir.



Apparently, the Ser designation extends to woman as well, that's no mistake.

As for my game, it's buggered. The game keeps loading my dungeon saves even when they aren't the most recent. I completed a quest and still sits in my current quests. I'm too scared to fire it up again because of the glitches I keep hearing about. Bioware needs to hire some new people for the Quality department. This buggy bullshit has to stop. Every fucking Bioware game keeps coming with these bizarre bugs that any concerned company would have fixed before shipping. This is an expansion not a hot new game and it's not even that long after the game hit the shelves. People are still playing with the main game and it's DLC. We could have waited longer if it meant these bugs could be fixed. 

Save and quest bugs are serious.


----------



## Alice (Mar 18, 2010)

Damn this Awakening needs proper patch asap  Loading issues drive me mad


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ... The people in Awakening keeps addressing my female Warden as Sir.



You realise they mean as in "Sir Knight"?

Would you rather be a Dame? Because that is the female counterpart and it sucks : /

Sir is a better title.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 18, 2010)

Alice said:


> Damn this Awakening needs proper patch asap  Loading issues drive me mad



This all makes me so mad because when it's working it's so fun. I hate Bioware so much right now. Get some damn testers! I hope the patch comes quick.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 18, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> Apparently, the Ser designation extends to woman as well, that's no mistake.





The Pink Ninja said:


> You realise they mean as in "Sir Knight"?
> 
> Would you rather be a Dame? Because that is the female counterpart and it sucks : /
> 
> Sir is a better title.



At times like this... I wish I would have pay attention in school.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 18, 2010)

like a boss?


so, what's the general scoop on Awakening? worth it? is it long?


----------



## FFLN (Mar 18, 2010)

For the new abilities? Yeah, it's worth it.


----------



## Lucius (Mar 18, 2010)

its basically 1/3 (~20h) of the original for 2/3 of the price.

worth it if you liked the the original game. besids you normally don't get 20h playtime for 40$ nowadays.


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2010)

is it $40 dollars for the game in the US?

that doesn't convert to 16euroes. 

btw how is it? how are the npcs?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 20, 2010)

The story is pretty good.. Im not done yet so I can't say much. Im about 8-10 hrs in. There are some pros and cons at the moment but I'll talk about it later when I finish the game.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 20, 2010)

i've been neglecting the game due to StarCrack deux, but thats OK because it makes waiting for my mods to get updated for Awakenings easier...


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 20, 2010)

I have decided to give this series another go, I am planning on starting again from scratch as my party fucking sucks. I have also decided to do every side quests that pop up in a ploy to get stronger all the while immersing myself in the world of Dragon age. Any advise on who I should have in my party, my old party consisted of Alistair (who fucking sucked balls) Morigan (who could hold her own but was terrible once they got in close range, something expected of a mage) and that assassin forgot his name (Dude was even more shit than Alistair) So is it my game play or do the members in my party just naturally suck?


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 21, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I have decided to give this series another go, I am planning on starting again from scratch as my party fucking sucks. I have also decided to do every side quests that pop up in a ploy to get stronger all the while immersing myself in the world of Dragon age. Any advise on who I should have in my party, my old party consisted of Alistair (who fucking sucked balls) Morigan (who could hold her own but was terrible once they got in close range, something expected of a mage) and that assassin forgot his name (Dude was even more shit than Alistair) So is it my game play or do the members in my party just naturally suck?



First off, what is your class? 

I personally am doing a run through with Me (Shield and sword warrior), Leliana (Archer), Morrigan and Dog.  It am not having any trouble with that group.  Though there are some fights that I will not use this party in.  I will not fight a high dragon.  When I do fight one, I will switch Dog out for Shale.  I have Morrigan with all four ice spells and hexes.  Both are very nice spells.  I also started her down the healing chain/spirit healer.  She has saved my life on more than a few occasions.  

It also depends on your difficulty.  I personally would probably be moving slower if I was playing on nightmare instead of hard.  I personally do not enjoy playing on nightmare as I find it to be more of a chore than anything else.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 21, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> First off, what is your class?
> 
> I personally am doing a run through with Me (Shield and sword warrior), Leliana (Archer), Morrigan and Dog.  It am not having any trouble with that group.  Though there are some fights that I will not use this party in.  I will not fight a high dragon.  When I do fight one, I will switch Dog out for Shale.  I have Morrigan with all four ice spells and hexes.  Both are very nice spells.  I also started her down the healing chain/spirit healer.  She has saved my life on more than a few occasions.
> 
> It also depends on your difficulty.  I personally would probably be moving slower if I was playing on nightmare instead of hard.  I personally do not enjoy playing on nightmare as I find it to be more of a chore than anything else.



I am playing through as a warrior on hard difficulty. I only really kept Allister around due to his importance in the plot he was always shit but then half way through he turnt even worst. And that little elf assassin ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) was always shit as well I just thought It would be badass to have him around because he was an assassin. His the same class as leliana  but I swear she can pick higher locks than him and is a better fighter all around. I am thinking of trying out that huge dude from the cage see how he is but Morrigan has always held her own badass through and through............I love ze sex with her and often do it every time we return to camp.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 21, 2010)

you playing on PC or *CON*sole?


----------



## Muk (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




is there someway to save mahiri from not dying in the joining?


----------



## Lucius (Mar 21, 2010)

^

*Spoiler*: __ 



no  i even went to the official forums and looked. no way to save her


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 21, 2010)

Muk, you should put a spoiler on that bad boy.  Some of us still have not played Awakening. 



> I am playing through as a warrior on hard difficulty. I only really kept Allister around due to his importance in the plot he was always shit but then half way through he turn even worst. And that little elf assassin ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) was always shit as well I just thought It would be badass to have him around because he was an assassin. His the same class as leliana but I swear she can pick higher locks than him and is a better fighter all around. I am thinking of trying out that huge dude from the cage see how he is but Morrigan has always held her own badass through and through............I love ze sex with her and often do it every time we return to camp.



I hope you are not a Sword & Shield warrior, because it would be a waste of a spot to have Alistair in your group.  If not than you just have to switch you strategy around a bit.  Just be sure to get high dex and constitution with Alistair.  Through on some massive armor, and send him into battle first with threat on.  Do not expect him to hit high for damage if you go down that route.  If you want him to do high damage be sure to give him a awesome weapon, put most of your points in strength and get berserker as the second specialization.  

Zevran is okay, but in order for him to be really affective you need to manage him so that he can get the back stabs in.  You should always at the start of a big battle have him stealth and move him to hit the softer targets first.  Rouges in my opinion are excellent when player controlled, if not than they tend not to be as effective. That is why I usually have Lienna as an archer/lock pick/bard.  She can pick lock higher locks because she has the lock picking skills.  You need to level that up if you want to have good lock picking skills. Or you can just put points into cunning.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 21, 2010)

In Awakenings is there some trick to getting all the dragon bones so I can fight the dragon in the blackmarsh? I found all but one of the bones and I've completed all the quests but that one in that area. I've ran around that whole area multiple times and I cant find the last dragon bone. Are they all in the current blackmarsh?


----------



## Lucius (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah they are all around the marsh. you got the one at the docks yet? if yes i guess you have to keep running around with the tab-key pressed


----------



## Darth Judicar (Mar 21, 2010)

Started playing Awakenings yesterday and so far I'm enjoying it. I love how things you did in Origins carried over like they said, I can't wait to see DA 2 expand on this further. I'm glad they included re-specing it, hoping they use it again in DA 2; wouldn't mind a patch to use it in DA 1 either.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Mhairi.  Why, Bioware, why!?


----------



## Muk (Mar 21, 2010)

finished awakening, kinda rushed it  the final battles somehow just didn't feel as epic as in origins   even if you were higher level


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2010)

I finished Awakening.. only one achievement I didn't unlock.. _ FFFFF---_ I dun want to replay awakening.. but I think i might have too... It was kinda boring imo until towards the end. Awakening ties in with the book "The Calling." 

*Spoiler*: _I think one of the character from the book was in Awakening.
_ 



Utha... right?




also ...

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't kill the Artictech, and I think that's the achievement I am missing.. but IDK gonna look it up. 




BTW it took me 10 hrs to beat. It was pretty good, storyline was interesting.. but took a while to get to the good parts. I really liked all my party member this time round. Anders was funny, and the convos were just as funny, if not funnier than Origins.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

Nobody is funnier than Ohgren and Shale. 

Also Alistair + Morrigan = God Tier.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2010)

Alistair is the best.  

I miss my old mates. I hope more will return in the next expansions... also since I wasn't able to talk to the new party members at "_camp_" whenever I want to. I feel like I am missing out on a lot of dialogue.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 22, 2010)

Lucius said:


> yeah they are all around the marsh. you got the one at the docks yet? if yes i guess you have to keep running around with the tab-key pressed



I think the docks one was the last one I got. So I must have missed one somewhere. Dont' have a tab key as I'm playing on xbox


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Alistair is the best.
> 
> I miss my old mates. I hope more will return in the next expansions... also since I wasn't able to talk to the new party members at "_camp_" whenever I want to. I feel like I am missing out on a lot of dialogue.



yeah it felt like i missed out on a lot of convo 

ogren had his funny parts

what is utha's story? she barely was in awakening.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 the only time you really 'meet' her is when u fight her and she just died.

i killed the architect. didn't feel like risking smart darkspawn running around in the country side. better to have only 1 smart darkspawn, the archdemon, than have multiple smart one that are capable of bringing havoc to the countryside from time to time


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2010)

Muk said:


> yeah it felt like i missed out on a lot of convo
> 
> ogren had his funny parts
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Utha_ 



She was with King Maric and Ducan when they ventured into the Deep Roads... so she's probably been with the Architect for at least 35 years. Im actually kinda surprise she was in a game. In the book the architect wanted to turn everyone into Grey Wardens so the taint wont be able to hurt anyone.. (but two Grey Wardens cannot have a child... so.. his logic is flawed.) Im assuming they didn't know this since it wasn't mentioned in the book.... so I guess she must have believe this was the correct solution that's why she joined up with him. 



Also...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Get anything good for killing the architect?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 22, 2010)

Siding with the Architect is folly. There are only 2 Blights left, and while many will die in them, the Archdemons will surely be stopped by the Grey Wardens; once those Archdemons are dead the Darkspawn threat is over forever, they will never reorganize.

Now siding with the Architect you may take away the threat of a blight, but you give the Darkspawn a more dangerous weapon: self awareness and intelligence. Eventually that will lead to sophisticated organization and civilization...one that will surely try to munch on humanities assorted body parts.

So Boss, you have sinned against the Universe with your actions...not even the Grey Wardens will be able to stop an Army of SmartSpawn


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2010)

So what I did was renegade?  The DarkSpawns aren't bad.. it's just in their nature to kill things?  Anywho, I did it because I think the architect made a convincing case about living in harmony if the darkspawn are able to think for themself.. I think it can actually work out. They can be like the undead... yeah kinda like in WoW.. so the DarkSpwan can become a race. (lol thats rich!) Like the one at Amarathine city.  He actually helps you fight. I also had them let him go after the fight was over.

Shit.. come tot hink of it I never found out what happened to that one elf chick's (the one in your party) sister. Shit I didn't even turn her into a Warden.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2010)

BTW Awakening has so much fucking glitches I can't comprehand why they released it without testing it. *I MAD* cuz I just found out that I did indeed get the Sentinal armor, but cuz of a glitch it looks like the Warden's Keep DLC armor.... so I thought I didn't get it... and I took an extra 30 mins looking around the Marsh to make sure I didn't missing getting the armor. FFFFFF---!!! I thought all this shit I couldn't do was because of how the game was played but turns out they are all glitches. The fuck Bioware.


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2010)

you forget that the only way for darkspawn to reproduce is to rape other species women and turn them into broodmothers

it kinda defeats the point of 'civilized' coexistence when the 'smart' spawn need to kidnap, rape, violate and transform other races female just so they can reproduce and live

not to mention that it is in their nature to destroy and kill, even if they are not seeking the old gods. it is also in their nature to corrupt and taint the other species. i mean if u get blood on you, you'll get tainted or die as it is poisonous

and if you are really lucky you may survive but end up like the dwarf in origins if u do the side quest. you end up crazy from drinking and eating darkspawn bodies or tainted bodies

there is absolutely nothing worthwhile inside the with architect 

he does drop some awesome mage items and a necklace that was pretty awesome

so i say kill him. he drops good itesm


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 22, 2010)

The only reason I'm not playing Awakenings is because of the glitches. Is there any news on a patch?


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2010)

what does the sentinal armor suppose to look like? it look on mine like my black templar armor which was awesome in a way, but i don't know how to say it 

but sentinal armor has a totally shitty armor set bonus. you need all 4 pieces to gain the set bonus, and the set bonus just reduces your fatigue i think by 20%

meanwhile sentinal armor by itself increases your fatigue to 50%

so it totally sucks balls

btw anyone else loving the extra aoe abilities the warrior gets


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2010)

Muk said:


> you forget that the only way for darkspawn to reproduce is to rape other species women and turn them into broodmothers
> 
> it kinda defeats the point of 'civilized' coexistence when the 'smart' spawn need to kidnap, rape, violate and transform other races female just so they can reproduce and live
> 
> ...



Oh man.. the architect  sure made a fool out of me. I forgot abotu all the bad things he did.  I'll kill him in my next run (as mage) to get my final Acheivement.. which is to help Vigil's Keep. DarkSpawn = bad no matter what..  .. I'll remember that. lol I guess without Alistair there objecting my every doing I've gone renegade.  



Muk said:


> what does the sentinal armor suppose to look like? it look on mine like my black templar armor which was awesome in a way, but i don't know how to say it
> 
> but sentinal armor has a totally shitty armor set bonus. you need all 4 pieces to gain the set bonus, and the set bonus just reduces your fatigue i think by 20%
> 
> ...



I think the black one sounds about right. The one I got was the Wardens Keep DLC armor.. and everything else is the black/red armor.  

I did a buff on my Warrior and when one of the Armor Orge picked me up to crush me.. it did *0* damage. lol Talk about being over powered.


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2010)

i have yet to play as tank warrior

i played as dual wield. i pumped my dex so high that it was higher than my tank, so i dropped the tank, and tanked myself

i did more aggro with holy smite, whirlwind, 2weapon sweep, commanding shout, massacre than my tank could ever do 

ohh and the one that attracts them, the new ability that's similar to the revenant ability, except its an aoe, yeah total fun

pull all the mobs into my range, whirlwind, 2weapon sweep, massacre, holy smite

garanteed kill on anything up to yellow


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2010)

Play as Rouge is so fun.


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2010)

did you guys know about the rogue stealth cheat?

if you are rogue with a bow and have stealth and are able to stealth against enemies

if you only use auto attack, you never lose your stealth and can solo every mob


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2010)

Wut? That's just ..  I played a Rouge but I never did put up my stealth. I just never bothered to use it...


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2010)

i found it out per random luck. was using leliana, and usually i just hit arrow of slaying, but one time i just right clicked on accident and aggroed something

it came running over and i was like "oh shit, now leliana is dead"

but then it stood there in front of leliana and she just sniped it until it was dead

and i was like hmmmmmmmmm

and tried it out again and again

and it worked, as long as you just use auto attack you don't lose your stealth


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2010)

Damn.. the Bioware teams that's working with Dragon Age really *needs* to fix their bugs.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2010)

Wrex made sure that never happens. Mass Effect will REIGN SUPREME!


----------



## The Boss (Mar 22, 2010)

Wrex has to return as Party member in ME3 or else I'm suing Bioware.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 24, 2010)

LOL Dragon Age Origins just arrived from Amazon, 3 weeks after I ordered it and 1 week after I went out and bought it because they wouldn't send it to me.

I'll send it back to them and get a refund


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> LOL Dragon Age Origins just arrived from Amazon, 3 weeks after I ordered it and 1 week after I went out and bought it because they wouldn't send it to me.
> 
> I'll send it back to them and get a refund



well gz on getting it anyways

and good luck with refund 

hmmm having difficulty finding all the side quests in awakening xD

or finishing them xD

they didn't put as much effort in awakening as they did in origins.

there are so many quests markers missing.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 27, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> you playing on PC or *CON*sole?



Lol Console, I started again but this time as a city elf and dam what a difference it makes. The city elf origin story shits all over the human nobles one. You actually give a dam about your main character now, plus my city elf is a double duel wielding badass, finally got the hang of this shit, warrior class focus is strength and dexterity.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 30, 2010)

Yo guys click my Bioware link and I'll click yours. Then we'll all be whores.



prizes in bioware auctions =


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

OH YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAR~~~!!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 31, 2010)

Hell yeah, spreading the linkage.


----------



## Muk (Mar 31, 2010)

hmm playing around with the toolset now 

its really a pain to getting to know all the functions needed just to create a level.

and that's before i put together any sort of placeable objects on it 

still the deep roads will await once i am done with this


----------



## FFLN (Mar 31, 2010)

Feel free to click mine too. In the sig.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2010)

How much tokens does everyone have atm?


----------



## FFLN (Mar 31, 2010)

I have everything plus 3 clicks from my link. Nothing from Twitter. I'll probably make another account for that one.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 31, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 Game Registration  	1500  	
	Dragon Age: Origins Game Registration 	1200 	
	Unique URL Referral 	400 	
	Dragon Age: Origins - Awakening Game Registration 	1750 	
	Social Membership 	1000 	
	Dragon Age: Origins - Character Creator Upload 	500 	
	Your Total: 	6350

Everybody click each other's shit again!!


----------



## FFLN (Mar 31, 2010)

It's only one unique IP per day. Oh, and I'm two clicks away from 6000.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 31, 2010)

Is this game like dirt cheap now or something? Cause nearly everyone is playing it on my list.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2010)

I just clicked all the links again.. but I think I did that this morning.. can't remember.


----------



## Muk (Apr 9, 2010)

anyone remember baldur's gate? 

i just watched Clash of the Titans 1981 version and I finally got where they got the "Go for the EYE Booooo"

Its from that movie. The mechanical Owl Bobo goes for the eye of the 3 sisters


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 15, 2010)

so i caved and bought dragon age for my pc......Worth it


----------



## Muk (Apr 15, 2010)

check the first post for any mods and add on stuff 

make vanilla even better


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 15, 2010)

Muk said:


> check the first post for any mods and add on stuff
> 
> make vanilla even better



Waayyyy ahead of you

Morrigan Leliana and Sten look like they just walked out of the sacred ashes trailer


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 17, 2010)

Is there going to be Dragon Age Origins 2? They can't end it like that


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 17, 2010)

Pretty sure there will be.  I remember reading somewhere that for the sequel they will be working on improving the graphics.

Plus, if you bought the disc version of _Awakening_, it came with a card that hinted it would be out February 2011.

Check it out:


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 17, 2010)

Lol saw the trailer for Dragon Age Origins Awakening just a second ago I'm not getting it 

If there is a number 2 I will of course. Hope there is a way we can keep the story we made from the first game into the second.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 19, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Pretty sure there will be.  I remember reading somewhere that for the sequel they will be working on improving the graphics.
> 
> Plus, if you bought the disc version of _Awakening_, it came with a card that hinted it would be out February 2011.
> 
> Check it out:



I got the disc version but I didn't bother with checking the inside. Old habit.  
I should probably look into it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 19, 2010)

Haha...yeah, might be good to check inside to see if it's a rumor or not.


----------



## Muk (Apr 20, 2010)

hmm don't remember about that date thing either


----------



## The Boss (Apr 20, 2010)

I forgot I lend the disc to my buddy.. wont see her till this weekend.


----------



## Muk (Apr 20, 2010)

i don't have time to play this


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 23, 2010)

Just got it a few days ago, later than I meant to, but money's tight so far this year. I had some technical difficulties with the "Stone Prisoner" DLC code (damn you, EA!), but fortunately I found a workaround, so now I'm merrily playing along with the Mage origin, just for a change of pace, since I usually play warrior types in these sort of games.

BTW, I also picked up the "Awakening" expansion. Before I install it later, does any if there are any glitches (PS3 version) that I should know about, now that I'm more invested in my character?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh look,this is also from BioWare!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eqvb6LXIhIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Apr 23, 2010)

ohh shit finally some combat footage 

but its sooooo alpha and unrefined 

still good to see things progressing


----------



## GaryDAI (Apr 26, 2010)

Is there a mod that allows you to change the class of your supporting characters?  Like if I wanted Alistair to be a Rogue


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2010)

nope don't think there is

but there is a mod that allows you to reset their ability/stats so you can chose how to level them up


----------



## GaryDAI (Apr 26, 2010)

Aww I guess I won't be able to pick locks this playthrough.  I don't want to install that bash lock mod.

I guess I'll have Alistair be an Archer


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2010)

Yay I just got awakenings. 

40 dollars down the tube.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 26, 2010)

Awakening sucks donkey dicks.


----------



## Muk (Apr 27, 2010)

GaryDAI said:


> Aww I guess I won't be able to pick locks this playthrough.  I don't want to install that bash lock mod.
> 
> I guess I'll have Alistair be an Archer



just take leliana with you 

or use the bash lock mod, it's kinda fun to have


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

Next DLC* Darkspawn Chronicles* 

HER DERP! PLAY AS A DARKSPAWN. 



Fuck your shit Bioware. How about fixing your fucking glitches and bugs in awakening first. Fuck your glitchy half ass expansions and DLC. Yes I MAD.


But wait...





> what if your character had died in the Joining ceremony, and the Grey Wardens marched under *Alistair*'s command instead?



Alistair is gonna be in this DLC?


----------



## Ciupy (May 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Next DLC* Darkspawn Chronicles*
> 
> HER DERP! PLAY AS A DARKSPAWN.
> 
> ...



What the heck is with the hate toward Awakening..

I played it on the PC and it was just fine..no major bugs at all.

It was short..I'll give you that,but it was awesome at the same time!


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

Awakening was glitchy as fuck on console.  I MAD. It was shitty and rushed. I could feel it. Weapons weren't finished rendering.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 5, 2010)

I have yet to finish dragon age, even after 2 attempted playthru's 

Guess im subconsciously still waiting for D3 to bust onto the scene, before i really get back into action RPG's (F3 not included)


----------



## Ciupy (May 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Awakening was glitchy as fuck on console.  I MAD. It was shitty and rushed. I could feel it. Weapons weren't finished rendering.



Well,it wasn't BioWare's fault that you didn't buy the game the way it was meant to be played,and that is MasterRace PC Boss..


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Well,it wasn't BioWare's fault that you didn't buy the game the way it was meant to be played,and that is MasterRace PC Boss..



I suppose it wasn't Bioware's fault that the RTO DLC interferes with the Awakenings expansion. AND It's NOT Bioware's fault that when RTO was release all the specials were lock. AND it's not Bioware's fault for creating an annoying as fuck THUMP when Justice cast that spell on himself. AND it's not bioware's fault that my character glitches and ended up on the bottom of the cave when everyone else was fighting up a level of the cave. AND it's not Biowares fault when Kissing Alistair we are 20 ft apart holding and kissing air instead. 

Damn it. I love you Bioware, but you need to get your shit straight.


----------



## Muk (May 5, 2010)

well boss be glad you didn't buy it for the mac 

no dlc, no updates, no patches


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 5, 2010)

Boss, are you going to buy the new DLC?  Because I think that Alistair will probably die in it, and I know that would make you rage harder than all of the other glitches...


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF---!! NO! Bioware will never kill Alistair.


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2010)

OH shit.. I finally saw the trailer. Fuck this shit Bioware. I'm _OUT OF HERE_.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 6, 2010)

You'll be back...they always come back.  

It's like being in an abusive relationship...no matter how bad we get beat, we keep coming back because deep down, we are in love with them.

I'd like to be an Ogre and then kill Loghain.  Break his back, make him die the same way that Cailin died.  That is, if Alistair hasn't killed him at the Landsmeet...


----------



## The World (May 6, 2010)

It's an alternate history. You get to kill everyone, as seen by the ogre crushing poor little Morrigan.

So don't fret if they kill Alistair, it's only a What If story.


----------



## The World (May 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u0JZTBFmGw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2010)

Fuck their "_what if_" story. It's Bioware's fault for making me feel anything for a fictional character in the first place. Now they want me to "kill" him.  Fuck their shit. I hope they all die horrible deaths...  



> It's like being in an abusive relationship...no matter how bad we get beat, we keep coming back because deep down, we are in love with them.



Damn it. Fucking Bioware.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 15, 2010)

Fuck this DLC, I want DA2


----------



## Ciupy (May 15, 2010)

Vino said:


> Fuck this DLC, I want DA2



I heard that right now they are in the middle of writing a really awesome game engine.

So..it's gonna take a pretty long time until Dragon Age 2 will finally come out..


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 15, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I heard that right now they are in the middle of writing a really awesome game engine.
> 
> So..it's gonna take a pretty long time until Dragon Age 2 will finally come out..



Isn't it out by February 2011?


----------



## Ciupy (May 15, 2010)

Vino said:


> Isn't it out by February 2011?








  




No.


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2010)

i would believe that date

w/e it is for, it certainly isn't DA2


----------



## Ciupy (May 15, 2010)

Muk said:


> i would believe that date
> 
> w/e it is for, it certainly isn't DA2



I think that date is for The Old Republic.






I am sorry,I should have said:

"I hope to God in the mighty heavens that the date is for The Old Republic!".


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 15, 2010)

I think all they said was they want to get the game out by first quarter of 2011.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 15, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> No.


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2010)

soooooo

i finally get to kill alistair i the coming expansion

its so tempting to kill that royal bastard

<- i've always wanted to say that


----------



## Zen-aku (May 15, 2010)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u0JZTBFmGw[/YOUTUBE]



Awesome


----------



## Ciupy (May 15, 2010)

In the words of the great Darth Revan:

*"I am Darth Revan, Dark Lord of the Sith. 

Those who use the dark side are also bound to serve it. To understand this is to understand the underlying philosophy of the Sith. 

The dark side offers power for power's sake. You must crave it. Covet it. You must seek power above all else, with no reservation or hesitation. 

The Force will change you. It will transform you. Some fear this change. The teachings of the Jedi are focused on fighting and controlling this transformation. That is why those who serve the light are limited in what they accomplish. 

True power can come only to those who embrace the transformation. There can be no compromise. Mercy, compassion, loyalty: all these things will prevent you from claiming what is rightfully yours. Those who follow the dark side must cast aside these conceits. Those who do not?those who try to walk the path of moderation?will fail, dragged down by their own weakness. 

Those who accept the power of the dark side must also accept the challenge of holding on to it. By its very nature the dark side invites rivalry and strife. This is the greatest strength of the Sith: it culls the weak from our order. Yet this rivalry can also be our greatest weakness. The strong must be careful lest they be overwhelmed by the ambitions of those working beneath them in concert. Any master who instructs more than one apprentice in the ways of the dark side is a fool. In time, the apprentices will unite their strengths and overthrow the master. It is inevitable; axiomatic. That is why each master must have only one student. 

This is also the reason there can only be one Dark Lord. The Sith must be ruled by a single leader: the very embodiment of the strength and power of the dark side. If the leader grows weak another must rise to seize the mantle. The strong rule; the weak are meant to serve. This is the way it must be. 

My time here is ended. Take what I have taught you and use it well."*




Also..if history has taught us anything,it is that any BioWare DLC is either destined to mediocrity or utter failure.

So don't get your hopes up on this new one!


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2010)

hordes of the underdark wasn't mediocre, but then it wasn't a dlc


----------



## Vonocourt (May 16, 2010)

New dlc looks wild, I still haven't got Awakening yet though.


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

The new one will suck. Who the fuck would kill Alistair.. why would they even allow that.


----------



## Payapaya (May 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Who the fuck would kill Alistair.



:33

I doubt I will get this DLC the day it is released.  I also have to get and play Awakening one of these days.


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

Awakening sucks. Don't bother.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Awakening sucks. Don't bother.



It doesn't suck, its just not worth 40 bucks


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

You mad *Zen*?


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2010)

it wasn't 40buck in europe 

it was only like 20 or so i think


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 17, 2010)

Final Fantasy IIV - 10/10 

I changed it from 9/10 to 10/10 just cos of minxy Fang. 

Fang/Vanille/Lighting - TOTAL CHAOS!


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

^ Wrong thread? 


Fooking $40 in the US.. fooking BS.


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2010)

you could have double check with amazon.co.uk or some other uk online stores   and +shipping it probably still wouldn't add up to 40$


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

I bought it on release day...


----------



## Zen-aku (May 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You mad *Zen*?



not really

its a hindsight thing


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I bought it on release day...



i bought it online box set on release day too and it still was cheaper


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> not really
> 
> its a hindsight thing


If you say soo..  



Muk said:


> i bought it online box set on release day too and it still was cheaper


I didn't think Bioware would do me dirrty like that. I put too much trust in them.  I would gladly buy 10 copies of what ever Bioware makes as long as the quality is like Origins... but I was tricked.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 17, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> It doesn't suck, its just not worth 40 bucks



Why exactly? I heard it was about twenty hours worth. Two dollars an hour doesn't seem that bad.

Or is the content itself just not up to snuff?


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

^ More like 10 hrs.


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ^ More like 10 hrs.


10 hours on xbox 360

20hours on pc if you really try and find all the small quests that are really hard to find 

oh an don't forget all the glitches included in the box version


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

Who the fook would want to spend 20 hours on a game that glitches like crazy. 10 hrs is too fucking long for a game full of glitches if you ask me.


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2010)

and the new spells, they sucked!!!!!

they were not worth a penny 

well except for the new aoe the warrior got, everything else was total trash


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2010)

Agree! And wtf is up with Justice's spell that makes a loud _THUMP_ every 2 sec.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 17, 2010)

Where's mah DA2?


----------



## Graham Aker (May 19, 2010)

Finally got some free time. Want to play this game, problem is my computer is rubbish and I only got the minimum requirements for the game so, will I still be able to play it?


----------



## Memos (May 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> The new one will suck. Who the fuck would kill Alistair.. why would they even allow that.


I will do it with glee and tell you all about it :33


----------



## Muk (May 19, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Finally got some free time. Want to play this game, problem is my computer is rubbish and I only got the minimum requirements for the game so, will I still be able to play it?



no idea

it may eat quiet a lot of cpu power, cause of all the magic/unit movement and stuff

let alone the environmental stuff from the graphic card


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> I will do it with glee and tell you all about it :33



You? Kill Alistar? That's a good joke.


----------



## Maxi (May 19, 2010)

Can somebody please help me?

I want to probably buy a new RPG for the PS3. But i just can't choose between this one and Demon's souls. 
*For the people who played both games:* Do you know which one is better?


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2010)

From what I've heard Demons Soul is hard.. but you should get Dragon Age... but don't.. _DEM GLITCHES_. 

_Naaah_ it really depends. If you prefer story than go with DA.


----------



## Vyse (May 19, 2010)

I´d say Dragon Age. Overall it was the better experience and way more fun.


----------



## Maxi (May 19, 2010)

Aight thanks, 
Is the battle-system decent BTW?


----------



## Muk (May 19, 2010)

not sure how it is for console, but for pc its the typical 'top' down control with some mixed wow running around.

i mean top down tactical choice with wow running around all the other times


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 28, 2010)

Pretty tight machinima:  

Part 1:  

Part 2:


----------



## Muk (Jun 1, 2010)

so how long is the new expansion?

and is it any good?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

IDK.... but I am slowly replaying the game again to become Alistair's mistress.... but.... the though of doing the fade.. and the deep roads...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2010)

Thinking of getting awakening, how was it?


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm in the middle of it and although it is a very good continuation, it does have some bugs which, although minor, can get annoying. Otherwise, it builds on the combat and has some pretty cool levels so far.

I can't in good conscience say it is a must buy so only get it if you can find it for suitably cheap.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

It's very glitchy and Bioware still hasn't fix the glitches since release date.  Instead of fixing glitches they work on new DLC... like the OH SO VERY EXCITING Drakspawn Chronicle.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2010)

Lol if Boss doesn't approve makes me sad  

Well I'ma get it for 23, can't pas on it almost half off


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> It's very glitchy and Bioware still hasn't fix the glitches since release date.  Instead of fixing glitches they work on new DLC... like the OH SO VERY EXCITING Drakspawn Chronicle.



You're still butthurt about Alistair?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Lol if Boss doesn't approve makes me sad
> 
> Well I'ma get it for 23, can't pas on it almost half off


You have 360 version right? Just be prepare for glitches.  IMO if it was less glitchy I would have enjoyed it more.  But the glitches pissed me off.  



Kusuriuri said:


> You're still butthurt about Alistair?


No.. I mad cuz I am not able to wear the new black and red Armor in Awakening cause I have the Wardens Keep DLC armor.  I paid $40 to get glitched armor, glitched fights, and glitched everywhere... that's a lot bullshit that Bioware is shitting out for $40.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 1, 2010)

gonna play Dragon Age on PC this summer :fap


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2010)

Dragon Age was a disappointment to me. Maybe I just never got into the story, and the combat was "meh". It tried to recapture the feeling of Baldur's Gate, but it didn't succeed. I'm in the fade right now.... And hating it. Orzammar was a bit on the tough side so I went to the Circle. Now it's just boring.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

Centuryslayer said:


> gonna play Dragon Age on PC this summer :fap



:fap :fap :fap :fap :fap :fap 

You need to get ME2 on PC as well. Fucking amazing on PC.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> :fap :fap :fap :fap :fap :fap
> 
> You need to get ME2 on PC as well. Fucking amazing on PC.



Hell yea


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 1, 2010)

good idea, I'll give it a whirl on PC next time I feel like playing it ^^. currently finishing Alpha Protocol on PC.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Hell yea


*Internet Atomic High-Fives * :ho 



Centuryslayer said:


> good idea, I'll give it a whirl on PC next time I feel like playing it ^^. currently finishing Alpha Protocol on PC.


How is AP? I heard it sucks?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2010)

The story is good and so are the choices, but the gameplay is "meh"


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah... someone gave it a 2/10.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2010)

Who?

It's definitely not worth a 2/10


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

Some gaming site.. can't remember who.. but Im pretty sure you could google it up.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2010)

Tell me Boss, is orzammar and the Circle the worst part of this game? Because if they are, I might pick it up. If it isn't, I'm never playing it again


----------



## Muk (Jun 1, 2010)

how is ozammar bad?

i loved just mindlessly slaughtering dark spawn in the deep road 

and the brood mother fight


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2010)

Orzammar was boring. The only thing I liked was mindlessly killing everyone who thought I was trash for liking Harrowmont. And the circle is just annoying in my opinion.

I kind of want to play it now, just to finish Orzammar actually...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 1, 2010)

I didn't like the Deep Roads because there's so much to explore...you go so far down one tunnel, then you backtrack all the way to where you started and then you repeat it for a different path.

And it sucks when your backpack is full so you have to travel all the way back to the waypoint just so you can travel back to Orzammar to sell all the shit...then do it all over again.

I liked everything else though.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Tell me Boss, is orzammar and the Circle the worst part of this game? Because if they are, I might pick it up. If it isn't, I'm never playing it again



The circle is the worst... the fade.. no one likes it.  ... and yes Orzammar is 2nd worst.  Too bad Orzammar is the _loooongest_ quest.  If you can get over those two, I think the Main plot... is.. just awesome all around.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2010)

I liked it up to Orzammar. Then I left Orzammar to find a better quest and I come to the Fade. Fucking Demon's ruinin my game


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2010)

I didn't mind the Fade all that much and Orzammar was very long but epic all the same. It really felt like I had gone through a massive quest. When you compare it to the Dalish Elf quest, it was far more preferable.

I would say Orzammar/Deep Roads is the highlight of the game. The way that atmosphere is built coming up to the Brood Mother felt pretty awesome and Orzammar eally felt like the grandest of the quests so I was lucky I ended up doing it last.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

GO! GO! GO! Continue your game! 

I like the Sacred Urn quest best.... DAT DRAGON.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2010)

That's next in line


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2010)

That goddammed Dragon


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

DAT DRAGON.  

BTW *Itachi^* ... You playing as Male or Female? :33


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2010)

Male, Female next. I'm gonna bone harden Alistair on my next playthrough 

And have a foursome


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 1, 2010)

I was disappointed with how few Dragons there were to fight.  There were only what, three High Dragons?


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I was disappointed with how few Dragons there were to fight.  There were only what, three High Dragons?



Only 3? 

They wouldn't feel like epic boss fights if you fought a shitload of them.

There were a bunch of the smaller dragons to fight, and I don't mean the tiny baby dragon whelps.

Besides *DEM DRAGONS* and *DAT BROODMOTHER* and *DAT GIANT GOLEM* and most of all *DAT PRIDE DEMON ULDRED!* was enough for me. O and *DEM WEREWOLVES*.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm gonna fight DAT BROODMOTHER once I'm out of the fade


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 2, 2010)

I was hoping there would be something similar to a High Dragon (like a Brood Mother) or more bosses that are more memorable.  I didn't enjoy the Brecilian Forest quest the first time through when I convinced the elf to release the curse because I just fought him...it was kind of a let down.  I was hoping he would transform or something.

And those smaller dragons weren't all that difficult...you're talking about the drakes, right?  I barely thought of them as mini-bosses.


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2010)

the dragon in the brecilian forest, if you are under leveled, under equipped etc. when i first fought him, it was an epic battle. after that on 2nd run when i knew everything it didn't make much difference anymore.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

When I heard it's dragon cry for the first time I was like "oh shit, shit's about to go down!"


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2010)

... fuck the dragons..._ DAT ALISTAIR_.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 2, 2010)

I was afraid of the High Dragon during the Urn Quest...it was pretty intense.  And then Oghren ended up killing him with the Nug Crusher.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> GO! GO! GO! Continue your game!
> 
> I like the Sacred Urn quest best.... DAT DRAGON.



Yeah that one is my favorite, next is the forest and Orzammar as the last one since its the hardest. 

Craziest character in the game? Kolgram


----------



## Muk (Jun 4, 2010)

i think the worst part about the forest dragon was more the hidden traps than the dragon itself. your entire party has a very very limited amount of mobility to maneuver in.

not have a rogue with stealth and disarm is huge disadvantage for you in that fight.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 4, 2010)

Playing it on PC is a lot better. I'm did the fade and orzammar first to get it out of the way and I am having quite a bit a fun. Gonna harden Alistair 

Playing as a girl this time.


----------



## Muk (Jun 5, 2010)

lol alistair is still a fucking pussy all the way until you turn on him and want to give logain a free card 

besides what can I say, logain is just that much more of a badass


----------



## Maxi (Jun 6, 2010)

, i bought this game yesterday and although i haven't played it for very long (i'm now in the camp where i have to meet Alistair) these are my first impressions:
-This game is pretty darn bloody. And or some weird reason, i like it .
-Combat system works pretty wel .
-The introduction level (i'm a Human noble) was a good start.
-This game looks like it's gonna be one of those large RPG's which is always a good sign.

I'm a male and a Warrior (standard class= standard ) and till know the game hasn't done anything technically wrong.

Now it think it's time to bromance Alistair .


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2010)

don't forget to mod your game so you can pull a 4 some in one game through


----------



## Alien (Jun 6, 2010)

Muk said:


> don't forget to mod your game so you can pull a 4 some in one game through





I'll have to try that on my next playthrough.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2010)

Hell yeah!  Just got my PC copy of Origins.


----------



## Memos (Jun 6, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Hell yeah!  Just got my PC copy of Origins.


Just how many versions of it do you have now? 

Did you get it for cheap?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Just how many versions of it do you have now?
> 
> Did you get it for cheap?


I have.... 3..  LE for Xbox, the rugular verison for xbox.. and now PC.  Time to mod my Warden so she can have nice hair. :ho


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2010)

Gonna give her your gamercard avatar's hair?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 6, 2010)

Hell yeah. It's gonna be so pro!!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 6, 2010)

I too must get this for PC now that I have a new one. :fap


----------



## Maxi (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG i've done such a big fail on this game and i haven't even officially started the main quest .


Muk said:


> don't forget to mod your game so you can pull a 4 some in one game through



I don't have the PC version, i wish to have it but my PC sucks .


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2010)

_OH GOD_. *Dragon Age ANIMU*. I DUN EVEN..


----------



## Memos (Jun 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> _OH GOD_. *Dragon Age ANIMU*. I DUN EVEN..



 That's awesome. 

I read the comic a while ago and it was terrible so I don't know if I want this or not.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2010)

Whatever they do I OD NOT want Alistair in it.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 7, 2010)

Lol, I just read about that. I wonder if its gonna be a spin-off thing or based on the game's story.

Looks like Bioware isn't content with just making games with cinematic experiences anymore but movies too. Lol. What with the anime feature length film and Live-Action Mass Effect film...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 7, 2010)

Hopefully it will be like Batman: Gotham Knight...that wasn't too bad.  Wasn't great, but it didn't ruin the series.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> _OH GOD_. *Dragon Age ANIMU*. I DUN EVEN..



What the fuck are they thinking?


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2010)

Damn you Shoko you browse the internetz too much. I wanted to post that. 

By the way this thing failed already when Bioware decided to collaborate with Funimation.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2010)

The World said:


> Damn you Shoko you browse the internetz too much. I wanted to post that.
> 
> By the way this thing failed already when Bioware decided to collaborate with Funimation.



I can't help it if I'm stuck at work with not much to do.  

I know.. Dragon Age Anime.. I really hope it has nothing to do with the game.


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2010)

funimation = shit 

this ain't gonna work at all


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 7, 2010)

What!?! A Dragon Age animated feature film. 



			
				The Boss  said:
			
		

> Whatever they do I OD NOT want Alistair in it.



With all your talk about Alistair, I would have assumed that you would love the idea.  Why are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> With all your talk about Alistair, I would have assumed that you would love the idea.  Why are you trying to confuse me?



A new VA for Alistair? Alistair with LARGE ANIMU EYES or Bishie Alistair? GOD NO. Get that shit away from me!


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2010)

Large ANIMUOOOOOOOOOO EYES pek


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! ;_______;


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2010)

reported for tripple post  (/not)

hmmmm leliana with anime eyes 

and pink hair


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)

Leilana is so fucking hot in CGI cutscenes I don't want them to ruin her!!!

They better make her supa busty with big ass hips and big ass.........ass.


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2010)

remodeded/fan made mod to make movie leliana is just as hot as movie leliana  

can't play the game without mods anymore

vanilla is just blah


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 8, 2010)

Dragon Age anime..

Don't know what to say about this..

Oh..it's made by Funimation.

Alrighty then.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 8, 2010)

Wait...made by Funimation?

Goodbye all hope that this would be good...or even decent.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2010)

lol you guys.... if anything.. I want anime to have original cast.. but I dont think soo... wait no. I don;t want original cast. I don't even want to watch it.


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2010)

original cast ....

well i dunno maybe if all the writers put their head together it may be something cool and original ... but 

nahhh i doubt it 

they just can't beat origins


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 8, 2010)

Muk said:


> original cast ....
> 
> well i dunno maybe if all the writers put their head together it may be something cool and original ... but
> 
> ...



Hmm...how about the Dragon Age:Warden's Fall story? 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRVTl2ii8BM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbC6NoBt1dg&playnext_from=SL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rhLNp10AZM&playnext_from=SL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)

You just can't make another Morrgian x Alistair duo.

Or another Shale x everything. pek


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2010)

fuck why didn't they use the fallen warden for awakening

instead we get that shit in awakening


----------



## The Boss (Jun 9, 2010)

Wardens fall is pretty good.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 9, 2010)

Is there a way to get into the Warden´s cache after I rescued Riordan in that prison? I want the 'Traveler'-trophy, but he doesn´t mention the cache in the hideout.

I think I just wasted 25 hours of my life. Screw you, DAO.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2010)

_Delicious _mods.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> _Delicious _mods.



Heh,don't you just love PC gaming?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 13, 2010)

Anybody tried out that mod that lets you use the mass effect blood dragon armor in DA?

shit looks fucking tight on my rogue


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 13, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Anybody tried out that mod that lets you use the mass effect blood dragon armor in DA?
> 
> shit looks fucking tight on my rogue



Fuckin' piece o' shit 360 version...


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2010)

The Boss said:


> _Delicious _mods.



TITS OR GTFO.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 13, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Anybody tried out that mod that lets you use the mass effect blood dragon armor in DA?
> 
> shit looks fucking tight on my rogue



Yeah, it did look really good.



I heard there is a second DAO game coming out?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 13, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Yeah, it did look really good.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard there is a second DAO game coming out?



Yes,it's supposed to be coming next year I think!


----------



## Alien (Jun 13, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Yeah, it did look really good.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard there is a second DAO game coming out?



They're going to announce it at the E3 this week. Release date early 2011


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2010)

what there is a ME2 blood armor mod? 

needs to get it


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh god.. *MASTER RACE* makes me sooo happy!  HNNNNNNG!!!!





Alistair don't need a mod. He is already perfect.  

I mod Sten, and Zeveran too. will screen cap as soon a I get to them.


----------



## Alien (Jun 13, 2010)

Morrigan is fucking hot


----------



## FFLN (Jun 13, 2010)

Probably a bit late, but did The Boss get the PC version?


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2010)

it seems so. she's got the me2 version for pc at least


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 13, 2010)

You think they'll have different classes in the new one? I love my blood mage, its really useless against Bosses but for taking out a big number of enemy its amazing!


----------



## Alien (Jun 13, 2010)

Of course, we can expect a couple of new ones too.

I haven't tried the blood mage yet, is it fun ?


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2010)

i still don't have it open yet , the blood mage specialization, since i never went with my mage into the redcliff fade


----------



## Alien (Jun 13, 2010)

Muk said:


> i still don't have it open yet , the blood mage specialization, since i never went with my mage into the redcliff fade



Maybe you can open it with a mod ?


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2010)

but that's no fun 

though i probably did mod it already 

i mean i don't get to talk to sexy demon in the fade and become evil demon possesed blood mage


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2010)

Fuck Morrigan is hawt. *pc boner*


----------



## FFLN (Jun 13, 2010)

Muk said:


> i still don't have it open yet , the blood mage specialization, since i never went with my mage into the redcliff fade



I think there are multiple ways to get Blood Mage. Someone was telling me how Morrigan just taught him Blood Mage out of the blue.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

^ Hell yeah Boner! That's the one. I used a different mod for Sten though... hmmm.. I like him better now.. not so... old looking anymore.  

BTW I hate this game... I hope DA2 is just like DA1 so I cant hate it even more. Do want. I hope they talk about DA2 during the EA conference.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 14, 2010)

Well I'm playing Red Dead Redemption at the moment and when I try to play other games It feels so wrong. I hope no.2 has better graphics  like Red Dead Redemption and Assassin's Creed 2


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Well I'm playing Red Dead Redemption at the moment and when I try to play other games It feels so wrong. I hope no.2 has better graphics  like Red Dead Redemption and Assassin's Creed 2



Well..what I basically hope is Mass Effect 2-level graphics,but with a fantasy twist.

That would wet my appetite!


----------



## Muk (Jun 14, 2010)

it'd be nice if they use ME graphics for Dragon Age, but ME is using the Unreal Engine if I remember right and DA is using a Bioware house own Engine.

Maybe with a little extra time to tweak with their own Engine they can push it for better graphics 

Just like how they used their Nwn engine for KotoR and that polnish game who's name escapes me right now.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 14, 2010)

I think they did say that the main thing they were going to work on for the sequel were the graphics, so who knows?

Personally, I'd like to hear my character talk...that was a major letdown after seeing how well it worked in Mass Effect.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 14, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I think they did say that the main thing they were going to work on for the sequel were the graphics, so who knows?
> 
> Personally, I'd like to hear my character talk...that was a major letdown after seeing how well it worked in Mass Effect.



I think it was more to do with the fact of the different races you could pick, and then diff genders... Plus it was more dialogue heavy than mass effect. Just imagine all the VAs they would have needed for the main character? (Which would have basically been 6 different VAs)


----------



## The Boss (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuck you guys who wants graphics like Mass Effect or Assassins Creed for DA. You do know that upping the graphics to that level will cause the story to be cut, and less dialogue right? They will use up all that space for the graphics instead for the game itself. AND just FYI I read a while ago about how Bioware said they_ WILL_ up the graphics in DA2... so all my hope is lost. Fucking sellout. Fuck you Bioware. Gaming is dead. My heart is broken.... and Yes I very mad.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuck the graphics, just remove the fade and you have a great game. And that framerate on consoles


----------



## Alien (Jun 15, 2010)

Muk said:


> Just like how they used their Nwn engine for KotoR and that polnish game who's name escapes me right now.



The Witcher 

One of the best action rpg's i've ever played


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Fuck you guys who wants graphics like Mass Effect or Assassins Creed for DA. You do know that upping the graphics to that level will cause the story to be cut, and less dialogue right? They will use up all that space for the graphics instead for the game itself. AND just FYI I read a while ago about how Bioware said they_ WILL_ up the graphics in DA2... so all my hope is lost. Fucking sellout. Fuck you Bioware. Gaming is dead. My heart is broken.... and Yes I very mad.



Wut you going about?


They didn't say that about graphics,they said that about having a voiced protagonist like in ME.

That indeed would have cut the game down by more than 50%.

But graphics have nothing to do with it..


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 16, 2010)

my girl is getting DLC


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice...hopefully we can get one where we play as Dog...or Morrigan, seeing what she does after the end of the first game.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2010)

“Live well my friend, live gloriously.”  I started playing Dragon Age Origins again about a week and a half ago and am nearing the ending.  Between my final speeches from everyone and Toy Story 3… this weekend has been quite a tearjerker.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 20, 2010)

I fired it up again myself recently after not having played it for a few months.

I'm gonna take this character through awakenings now that the modders have worked out the bugs etc.


My warden is such a poser:


YOU WANT ME TO KILL WHAT?! 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 21, 2010)

Awakenings on sale for $30 on Steam. I wanted that until I realized that is how little of a deal that really is. I'm surprised the expansion hasn't been price dropped yet


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Wut you going about?
> 
> 
> They didn't say that about graphics,they said that about having a voiced protagonist like in ME.
> ...



They said they were upping the graphic back when it was close to ME2's launch date. You think I would be making stuff up about my beloved game?  

I haven't heard about the voice thing though... damn.. that sort of sucks too.  Don't get me wrong, it works great for ME since the game was sort of linear in a way. (not complaining) 

I guess we'll just have to wait and see. I really hope DA2 is set a good 100 years after DA1. I think they should leave DA1 alone... it's good as it is.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> I fired it up again myself recently after not having played it for a few months.
> 
> I'm gonna take this character through awakenings now that the modders have worked out the bugs etc.
> 
> ...



 He looks _goooood _bro.  Is the armor a mod too? Link?


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2010)

Dammit I need PC version nyao.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 27, 2010)

Finally got  around to adding the mod. Oh Alistair... pek The stars shines so bring on him. :33 He looks so niiiice and cleeeeeaaaan. I approve.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2010)

As long as there is no fade, I'm happy


----------



## Alien (Jun 27, 2010)

Alistair looks like a batty boi in that shiny armour.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 27, 2010)

I was gonna use the darker one but I wanted Alistair to shine like the awesomeness that he is...  !!!!!

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Muk (Jul 1, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> I fired it up again myself recently after not having played it for a few months.
> 
> I'm gonna take this character through awakenings now that the modders have worked out the bugs etc.
> 
> ...



omg you make me want to play DA again 

but first i must finish my lvl 30 hardcore game


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I was gonna use the darker one but I wanted Alistair to shine like the awesomeness that he is...  !!!!!
> 
> Haters gonna hate.



I loved Alistair from the first time he cracked a pathetic joke on Morrigan.

He's mah boi.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 1, 2010)

The World said:


> I loved Alistair from the first time he cracked a pathetic joke on Morrigan.
> 
> He's mah boi.



Alistair got me at the part where he told the mage he was gonna name his children after him, the grumpy one.

 Just like instant ramen, it was instant love.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 2, 2010)

Location: So Homo


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2010)

Location: T & A lephia


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 2, 2010)

you guys tried these gifts/pranks yet?

I'm curious about the Alistair voodoo doll


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2010)

the gifts sound fun  not buying them though


----------



## Alien (Jul 2, 2010)

Is Awakening worth the money ?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 2, 2010)

^                 No.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 2, 2010)

Muk said:


> the gifts sound fun  not buying them though





Alienups said:


> Is Awakening worth the money ?



PirateBay saves the day...unless you'rr using a console, in which case:


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2010)

when you mentioned console at first i thought the cheat edit console 

then i remembered you were talking about xbox and ps3 

hmmmmmm piratebay been down for me for some reason  is it back up again?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 2, 2010)

I love PC version of Dragon Age. Fucking glorious mods. Making all my _DREAMS_ come true. My elf is going to marry Alistair (not just be a mistress).  Got done recruiting everyone.. just need to go talk to the Arl then it's a seal deal. Alistair is going to be my husbando.

edit.. shit I forgot about the gotta save Anora.. ffffffff-----!!!! I wish we could kill her.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 2, 2010)

^ Dalish, City or Mage?





Muk said:


> when you mentioned console at first i thought the cheat edit console
> 
> then i remembered you were talking about xbox and ps3
> 
> hmmmmmm piratebay been down for me for some reason  is it back up again?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 2, 2010)

Mage of course. Dalish is too _meeeeh_. (But I did played Dalish on my first run through.. fucking suicidal moment when Alistair told me "no u" at the end man._ Feels baaaaaaaad._) As for city.. I am not down with that arrange mirage BS. Besides I get to flirt with Cullen as Mage. Those Templar boys...


----------



## The Boss (Jul 2, 2010)

I would do that but Im nearing the end... so I wont need it. 

SPEAKING OF THE END..

My game keeps crashing on me... All I have left is the Landsmeet to KING MY BELOVED ALISTAIR and the game is telling me "No u."  

I MAD. I SAD. Suicidal Moment!!


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2010)

Mythic Entertainment folded into BioWare


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2010)

who cares it doesn't really affect bioware at all


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 3, 2010)

got the game yesterday and shit I am so underleveled

the redcliffe castle is so fucking hard -.-


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 3, 2010)

Tandaradei said:


> got the game yesterday and shit I am so underleveled
> 
> the redcliffe castle is so fucking hard -.-



You did the village fine but got stuck in the castle?

That's weird, I can't remember the castle being any problem.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 3, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> You did the village fine but got stuck in the castle?
> 
> That's weird, I can't remember the castle being any problem.



yeah the village was very easy
but the castle? damn...

my warrior is atm lvl 7 and my team dies nearly instant as soon as I stop using "med-kits" all the time

I think will just make some side-quest before I enter the castle again (I just opened the castle gate...btw a pretty hard part if you don't realize that you can open the gate first so the knight can help you killing that elite-demon-thing and the 20 undeads -.-)


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 3, 2010)

I managed to kill that Revenant and his gang without help from the knights. Didn't notice the bloody lever there until they were all dead coz I was getting beat on everywhere, lol.

For the Revenant, just make everyone except your tank hit him from range and he's pretty easy actually.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 3, 2010)

Cone of Cold them corpses!!


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 3, 2010)

xD the "dream world" of that lazy ass demon (dont know how he's called in the english version) is totally awesome^^

reminds me of the scarecrow dreams form archam asylum

btw: on easy the game is actually fun for me^^
when I got that game I thought it would be like mass effect...(even on madness you solo everything and you teammates just stand around trying to look busy)

but dragon age is waaaay to much teamwork for me on higher difficulties


----------



## The Boss (Jul 3, 2010)

Hell yeah..  I play Dragon age on casual too.  Taking 30mins to kill something is just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 3, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Hell yeah..  I play Dragon age on casual too.  Taking 30mins to kill something is just not my cup of tea.



and the best thing is you feel like the MFing chuck norris when you two shot teh enemies^^


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 3, 2010)

Tandaradei said:


> got the game yesterday and shit I am so underleveled
> 
> the redcliffe castle is so fucking hard -.-



enemies scale with you if I remember right ( something like that). you just need better stuff. and skills/spells.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 3, 2010)

Tandaradei said:


> *btw: on easy the game is actually fun for me^^*





The Boss said:


> *I play Dragon age on casual too*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQKb6lacbGs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 3, 2010)

@Boner


----------



## The Boss (Jul 3, 2010)

U MAD Boner?


----------



## Alien (Jul 3, 2010)

Dragon Age is way more fun on hardcore or nightmare. You actually have to use tactics on those difficulty levels.

But:

*De gustibus non est disputandum*


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 3, 2010)

I only play games on easy or normal mode


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2010)

nightmare are for gamers 

anything else is for .......... casual players


----------



## The Boss (Jul 3, 2010)

The only games I play on hardcore is Mass Effect and Metal Gear. Everything else is insignificant.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 3, 2010)

ok usally I play all games on ahrdcore or whatever...mass effect/dead space and so on


but dragon age? 

theres way to much luck in this game for my taste
example: I miss 6 times in a row on a mage...on hardcore he would have killed my whole team...

another topic:

damn I just fought that bitch of an old witch who transforms into a dragon and something funny happened:

none of the pc controlled teammates wanted to attack her in close combat...funny when the goddamn tank just stands there and does nothing...well now shes dead...but I'm pretty pissed -.-


----------



## Alien (Jul 4, 2010)

Damn, Awakening really is crap. 

And no Morrigan


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 4, 2010)

It's why I didn't play it.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 4, 2010)

Told you.


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 4, 2010)

Alienups said:


> Damn, Awakening really is crap.
> 
> And no Morrigan



I heard it's like 13 hours max.

That's just a  bit longer than the average crappy space marine fps


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2010)

vanilla + mods is still more awesome


----------



## The Boss (Jul 4, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> I heard it's like 13 hours max.
> 
> That's just a  bit longer than the average crappy space marine fps



lol 13 hrs of shit.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Jul 4, 2010)

_SOsososoososooooooooo_... my dreams came true. My elf warden is now married to King Alistair. This is how my initial play through should have been.  Too bad they can't have kids though!  

Thank you master race. I'll never forget how kind you've been to me. !!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 4, 2010)

_*scoff*_ as if an Elven abomination would ever be queen of Fereldan...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 4, 2010)

I executed Alistair, took over Fereldan and married princess Anora.

I actually like Awakening. 

How is darkspawn chronicle?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 4, 2010)

Kinda lame to be honest.  

If you're a fan of the series or have extra points, go ahead and get it.  Otherwise, ignore it.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 5, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> _*scoff*_ as if an Elven abomination would ever be queen of Fereldan...


No one disrespect Alistair's Queen. 

BTW if you read the books King Maric was set on making his elf "lover" Queen.  However somethings happened and he killed her. OH LULZ.  



ExoSkel said:


> I executed Alistair
> actually like Awakening.


You best be trolling.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> No one disrespect Alistair's Queen.
> 
> BTW if you read the books King Maric was set on making his elf "lover" Queen.  However somethings happened and he killed her. OH LULZ.
> 
> ...


----------



## Muk (Jul 5, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> _*scoff*_ as if an Elven abomination would ever be queen of Fereldan...



its far better to make the queen your queen and have lesbian fun


----------



## Yousif77 (Jul 5, 2010)

One of the best games I've ever played!!


----------



## The Boss (Jul 5, 2010)

^ I know right!


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 6, 2010)

I never finished the origional game 

Never felt the need to play it thru, to be honest. (think part of what threw me off from finishing it was the crappy in-game economy)

Unlike past glory like the BG series


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

NO U!  Dragon Age is a _GLORIOUS_ game. 

In other news.. I drew my warden with Alistair.. my one true love.  ...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 6, 2010)

lol you drew him with the ME2 armor 

those thighs


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

All the default Dragon Age armor looks like shit. You know it be true.  

Only the_ BEST_ for Alistair.  Besides.. we match!


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah DA armor is kinda crappy  found the ME2 version much hotter 

nice drawing choco

and what's this with 'true' love. did you drop garrus


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 6, 2010)

Garrus is simply a reincarnated version of Alistar...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 6, 2010)

Alistair sucks. He's the Carth Onasi of DAO. Annoying little bitch.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2010)

Naaaaaaah... Garrus is still awesome..  but I prefer Alenko over Garrus tbh. I'm going to make Alenko my husbando in ME3.  FUND IT BIOWARE. 



Graham Aker said:


> Alistair sucks. He's the Carth Onasi of DAO. Annoying little bitch.


I hope you get cancer for posting this.


----------



## Alien (Jul 6, 2010)

Ugh, i hate Carth "emo" Onasi so much.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2010)

So whats gonna happen on Feb 2011 guys? 

I predict another shitty expansion.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 7, 2010)

Leliana isn't in awakenings iirc


----------



## Alien (Jul 7, 2010)

Just finished Awakening. 

What a shitty expansion. Bioware i am disappoint


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 7, 2010)

Lol, I think all of BW's resources are going into the Old Republic. ME and DAO are being ignored.


----------



## Tokkan (Jul 7, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Lol, I think all of BW's resources are going into the Old Republic. ME and DAO are being ignored.



Um... ME and DAO are produced by teams at BioWare Edmonton in Alberta, Canada. Old Republic is being developed by BioWare Austin in Texas, who previously brought us the ever so craptacular Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 7, 2010)

They probably sent their guys from Canada to Texas? Idk. Just a theory.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

I want to work for Bioware.. in Canada. Everywhere else is small time.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> So whats gonna happen on Feb 2011 guys?
> 
> I predict another shitty expansion.



I think that's the planned release date for the sequel.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

As if EA would let Bioware go a year without advertising the fuck out of a game.


----------



## Alien (Jul 8, 2010)

Feb 2011 is too soon for a decent sequel. I would rather wait 3 years for a decent sequel than getting a crappy one next year.

Guh, fail english is fail.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I remember reading that the main thing they would be working on for the sequel would be the graphics.

And then a few months later in Fall 2011, Mass Effect 3 is scheduled to come out.  It's coming out so soon because they don't have to worry about continuity into another game.  I believe they also said that it would end _Shepard's_ arc...not the end of the Mass Effect universe.  I'm hoping they don't make it into a MMO.

As for the reason that they're trying to get the games out so soon...well, I think they're worried that Microsoft will reveal a new console.  Can't really carry over decisions that were made in the previous game(s) if the next one is on a new console.


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2010)

2011 is a very very tight schedule for the next squeal 

should take far longer if they are working on story and graphics


----------



## Alien (Jul 8, 2010)

Electronic Arts has confirmed BioWare is developing Dragon Age 2, a full, complete sequel to the new fantasy RPG franchise first released in 2009. The full reveal of the game could come as early as tomorrow.

First spotted by Kotaku, the confirmation came hidden away in a separate press release this morning from the publisher announcing it had picked up the European publishing rights for Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning.

The release notes that BioWare is currently developing "Dragon Age 2, the highly anticipated sequel to 2009's "RPG of the Year" Dragon Age: Origins."

To make things even more intriguing, BioWare teased over Twitter today that fans of the studio would be very happy tomorrow. Is the game getting a full reveal then?

Electronic Arts confirmed early this year that a new Dragon Age game was in development, but it was unclear at the time if this would be an expansion or spin-off title, or a completely new sequel.

In March, a card packed inside each copy of the new expansion Dragon Age: Origins -- Awakening was discovered that hinted at a release for the game, February 1, 2011.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

....  

ME3 and Dragon Age 2 is gonna suck if they are being rushed. Look at what happened to Awakening.  GOOD THING I HAVE MASTER RACE PC.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh god.. fuck me in the face...

*Dragon Age 2
*


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Oh god.. fuck me in the face...
> 
> *Dragon Age 2
> *



You beat me to it 

*continue reading*


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

If Feb is the release date... what the shit Bioware. It took what.. 6 years to make DA1.. and 1.5 years to make DA2.  Not sure if want. 

Well I'm glad it wont be in Ferelden. Also there probably wont be as much Origins as DA1. I hope we get better armor.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 8, 2010)

There's always Guild Wars 2


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 8, 2010)

Fuuuuuuuuuck. I need to get my hands on Awakening.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

Awakening..


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh shit... you get to play as a Human in DA2.. 

I predict DA2 is gonna be a 3rd person hack and slash ... Bioware will mainstream it like they did to ME2 and DA2 will get GOTY award.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 8, 2010)

Key Features:

Embark upon an all-new adventure that takes place across an entire decade and shapes itself around every decision you make.
Determine your rise to power from a destitute refugee to the revered champion of the land.
Think like a general and fight like a Spartan with dynamic new combat mechanics that put you right in the heart of battle whether you are a mage, rogue, or warrior.
Go deeper into the world of Dragon Age with an entirely new cinematic experience that grabs hold of you from the beginning and never lets go.
Discover a whole realm rendered in stunning detail with updated graphics and a new visual style.



You think they will be showing us the trailer tomorrow?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

I thought they said Trailer will be release 8/17?


----------



## Tokkan (Jul 8, 2010)

The site says the trailer won't be coming until August 17.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 8, 2010)

lame


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

Well I guess in DA2 you'll play as "Hawke" ... so I am guessing they are doing the whole "Shepard" thing with this. 

My prediction is coming true. What the shit. Not sure if want.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

You get to play as Human Male or Human Female in DA2. 

So it _IS _going to be like Mass Effect.

DA2 = MASS EFFECT WITH SWORDS

WHY YOU DO THIS BIOWARE.


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 8, 2010)

This one better have a decent story.
Having ''Oh shit darkspawn! Quick, go gather an army to fight them!'' as the entire plot of a 50 hour rpg is disgracefull.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2010)

Hell yes, revamp the graphics, little better gameplay, actually have a main character with a voice, and dragon age will be next to Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 8, 2010)

> actually have a main character with a voice


This. **


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 8, 2010)

I do hope the deepen the rpg elements this time though. the Origins where a fad anyway so they might as well skip them (they where just little better than the Temple of Elemental Evil's "origins" anyway).

also I hope it's more humans vs humans this time around (not likely), that's what I liked about the first book the most tbh xD


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if they use ME2's game play for DA2.


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2010)

With so many races and gender it would have been an enormous task to voice all characters.

If DA2 is human only they would definitely have fully voiced main characters.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they use ME2's game play for DA2.



That would be cool but doubtful. If they do make it more hack and slash though I'd like that better.


----------



## Alien (Jul 8, 2010)

Goodbye hardcore rpg's, it was nice knowing ya


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> That would be cool but doubtful. If they do make it more hack and slash though I'd like that better.



3rd person hack and slash game is what I was thinking about. You know.. like ME2 but with swords.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 8, 2010)

me too tbh, Dragon Age never truly pulled off the party based system of old (BG, Icewind dale etc), mainly I think because the party was 1-2 man short 
also it lacked companions, you basically had to take everyone with you. kill off one or two and the camp would get eerie and quiet. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Key Features:
> 
> Embark upon an all-new adventure that takes place across an entire decade and shapes itself around every decision you make.
> Determine your rise to power from a destitute refugee to the revered champion of the land.
> ...


everything here sounds great apart from "A new visual style"...unless that means more realism and gritty, in your face murder and despair. Dragon age should afterall be a dark fantasy game, not a disney fantasy game 

oh and about the development time being way shorter than for DA: O. when they did DA: O, they also created the entire world, its history and its inhabitants. which took half that development time, then they made the game (I'm not sure about the engine), now all they gotta do is make the game, they probably already knew what to do, story wise too (even though their latest games have been more character driven).


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

I hope by new visual style they mean better looking armor.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 8, 2010)

it's fantasy. fantasy rarely has any good looking armor 

I thought the medium armor looked ok, too bad they all looked the same. and the juggernaught armor was nice too. all the leather armor, and mage robes looked ultra fruity 
it would be fab if the armors leaned more to the full plate in Demon's Souls


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 8, 2010)

So..the rumours are coming that BioWare is trying to get back to the unique artistic style that was proposed at first for Dragon Age..


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 8, 2010)

My only 2 gripes with DA 1 was the crappy economy (you had little choice where to spend the coin you scraped together, even IF you stole from every person you came across, and looted everything that wasnt nailed to a wall or bolted to the floor)..

And the "rail roading" of the main quest. There just wasnt near enough side quests or side storylines to make the game truly interesting.

Now if they could make DA2 with the content of BG1-2 + exp's, AND keep the graphics and sound current or next-gen, then we'd have a fucking super game.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2010)

Boss you 'bout to taste the back of my pimp hand if you don't tone down that negativity


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

.. we wouldn't want that now would we.  

I'm just saying... DA1 gameplay wasn't the best.. but I just hope they don't streamline it like they did for Mass Effect 2. But I'm open to anything. As long as the STORY IS GOOD.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> .. we wouldn't want that now would we.
> 
> I'm just saying... DA1 gameplay wasn't the best.. but I just hope they don't streamline it like they did for Mass Effect 2. But I'm open to anything.* As long as the STORY IS GOOD*.



its fuckin' BioWare man!

Even Jade Empire had a good story 


Awakening woulda been good if they hadn't sold it as an expansion but rather a side story that took place during the Blight, staring some other character besides the warden.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> *its fuckin' BioWare man!*
> 
> Even Jade Empire had a good story
> 
> ...



Mass Effect 2 and Sonic chronicles would like to have a word with you. 

I don;t care what anyone else says ME2's story was bullshit. Working for Cerberus especially if you had the last survival background was bullshit.. It was like Bioware forgot what happened in ME1 or something. As a stand alone game though, ME2 is pretty good, but a shitty sequel. Look into your heart you know it be true.

No you. ;<


----------



## Koppachino (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Ciupy (Jul 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Mass Effect 2 and Sonic chronicles would like to have a word with you.
> 
> I don;t care what anyone else says ME2's story was bullshit. Working for Cerberus especially if you had the last survival background was bullshit.. It was like Bioware forgot what happened in ME1 or something. As a stand alone game though, ME2 is pretty good, but a shitty sequel. Look into your heart you know it be true.
> 
> No you. ;<



Mass Effect 2 was more cinematic and fulfilling than Mass Effect 1.

Also a better overall game.

The combat overhaul especially was incredible..it actually made fighting fun and not a chore to wade through to the next story element..


A Dragon Age 2 with Mass Effect 2's cinematic quality,with full VO,with a great fighting system and a good character that you can guide..well shit.

That would fill up my fantasy quota for maybe 3,4 years.

Also for anybody bitching that you can only play as a human..remember this:

Morrigan was human.


----------



## Alien (Jul 8, 2010)

I wonder what's up with his right arm


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Mass Effect 2 and Sonic chronicles would like to have a word with you.
> 
> I don;t care what anyone else says ME2's story was bullshit. Working for Cerberus especially if you had the last survival background was bullshit.. It was like Bioware forgot what happened in ME1 or something. As a stand alone game though, ME2 is pretty good, but a shitty sequel. Look into your heart you know it be true.
> 
> No you. ;<



I wouldn't know, I've decided not to play a single Mass Effect game until the movie comes out 


Alienups said:


> I wonder what's up with his right arm



clearly either a battle gauntlet like the leader of the Thunder cats (nerdmode) or he had a Darkspawn arm magically attached to replace a lost one


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Mass Effect 2 was more cinematic and fulfilling than Mass Effect 1.
> 
> Also a better overall game.
> 
> The combat overhaul especially was incredible..it actually made fighting fun and not a chore to wade through to the next story element..


ME2's combat does overhaul ME1 for sure. However ME1's combat doesn't really bother me. 

ME2 as a better game? Not to me. The "_story_" just wasn't doing it for me. If ME2 wasn't "Mass Effect" then it would have been a game I played once, say it was good and toss it away. 



> A Dragon Age 2 with Mass Effect 2's cinematic quality,with full VO,with a great fighting system and a good character that you can guide..well shit.
> 
> That would fill up my fantasy quota for maybe 3,4 years.



Lets hope it happens and happens in an awesome way. I want to like DA2 and much as I _looove_ DA1.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 8, 2010)

Alienups said:


> I wonder what's up with his right arm



It holds plot importance. It gives him abilities/theory


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> It holds plot importance. It gives him abilities/theory


... 



RAGING BONER said:


> I wouldn't know, I've decided not to play a single Mass Effect game until the movie comes out
> 
> clearly either a battle gauntlet like the leader of the Thunder cats (nerdmode) or he had a Darkspawn arm magically attached to replace a lost one



Why wait for a movie? It's not gonna be as good as the games.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't care what you guys say, this game will be awesome and you will all love it 


and yes, I agree with Bateman, it will give us abilities


----------



## Alien (Jul 8, 2010)

It certainly looks like a darkspawn arm. I want moar info now 

Hopefully we'll get to see Morrigan again. I got way too attached to that bitch and then she left me after i knocked her up


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

As much as I <3 Alistair I really don't want him in DA2.... so I hope he isn't.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I was hoping we would get to play as the Warden and find Morrigan and make her a stay-at-home wife, so she won't run away again.

Damn...

I hope that arm of this new character has an interesting story...hopefully it's just not some gauntlet.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> As much as I <3 Alistair I really don't want him in DA2.... so I hope he isn't.



By this point he is most surely dead since at least 19 years must have passed and he must have gotten the Warden's Call..and that is in the good eventuality that he survived the original story in the first place.

Also..as I said..Morrigan was human..so our character must be human as well in the sequel..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> By this point he is most surely dead since at least 19 years must have passed and he must have gotten the Warden's Call..and that is in the good eventuality that he survived the original story in the first place.
> 
> *Also..as I said..Morrigan was human..so our character must be human as well in the seque*l..



I see what you're doing there...and I like it...

BG1&2 story drawing inspiration from turning Bioware?


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 8, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> I see what you're doing there...and I like it...
> 
> BG1&2 story drawing inspiration from turning Bioware?



Fuck yeah..IT ALL FITS!!!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB7T6Kd9cYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 8, 2010)

besides, who want to play as a drunk midget or a stinking elf wuzz anyway


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

Wait... so then _IF_ we are playing as Morrigans kid.. then what the shit is with the  SUFFER THE CONSEQUENCES OF YOUR ACTION... ?  What if I didn't let Morigan have her kid?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

Centuryslayer said:


> besides, who want to play as a drunk midget or a stinking elf wuzz anyway



I only play as Elf so I can look shorter next to Alistair.  BUT I do like Elves.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Wait... so then _IF_ we are playing as Morrigans kid.. then what the shit is with the  SUFFER THE CONSEQUENCES OF YOUR ACTION... ?  What if I didn't let Morigan have her kid?



There has to be a canon continuity.

BioWare can't accept all choices as true and still keep its world's story intact.

Also..they goddamned set the player up for that choice.

Hot wild sex with a very,very bad (and hot) witch and possibly a lifetime of badassery followed by the long walk into the night like a pimp 

OR

Dieing like an animal.


Heck of a choice BioWare!


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> There has to be a canon continuity.
> 
> BioWare can't accept all choices as true and still keep its world's story intact.
> 
> ...



If the love of your life (:ho) broke up with you and _SHE_ had to sleep with another man she hates to save your sorry ass... you would make her do it right? 

I can't be the only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who didn't let my ex _luuuurve_ sleep with Morrigan.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> If the love of your life (:ho) broke up with you and _SHE_ had to sleep with another man she hates to save your sorry ass... you would make her do it right?
> 
> I can't be the only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who didn't let my ex _luuuurve_ sleep with Morrigan.



I love my life (and my continued existence on this Earth) so goddamned much it isn't even funny.

So..basically,yes.

To both of  your questions.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Did it say when this game is supposed to take place with regards to the first game?

I remember it saying that the game will take place over a decade, but I don't think it said anything about how long it was after Origins.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

Nothing yet. 



Ciupy said:


> I love my life (and my continued existence on this Earth) so goddamned much it isn't even funny.
> 
> So..basically,yes.
> 
> To both of  your questions.



....


----------



## Alien (Jul 8, 2010)

For fucks sake, i was searching for DA artwork for a new set and i stumbled upon some naked Alistair artwork


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 8, 2010)

I just want to be able to see the Black City better and to maybe get a glimpse of its true nature.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I just want to hook back up with Morrigan.

I hope they don't get rid of RPG elements to make it more mainstream...


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 8, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I just want to hook back up with Morrigan.
> 
> I hope they don't get rid of RPG elements to make it more mainstream...



Chances are Morrigan looks like her mum in the sequel..


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I hope they don't get rid of RPG elements to make it more mainstream...



You bet your ass they will. They're gonna fill it up with graphics and less RPG like in ME2.


----------



## Alien (Jul 8, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I just want to hook back up with Morrigan.
> 
> I hope they don't get rid of RPG elements to make it more mainstream...



That's what i'm afraid of. I would hate it if they dumbed down the RPG elements just to appeal to the casual crowd.

They did the same with ME2 but that didn't bother me because the first ME was pretty RPG light to begin with.


----------



## Alien (Jul 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Chances are Morrigan looks like her mum in the sequel..



Shut up 



The Boss said:


> You bet your ass they will. They're gonna fill it up with graphics and less RPG like in ME2.



I can't believe i gave my free HL2 coupon to someone like you 

j/k


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

Alienups said:


> I can't believe i gave my free HL2 coupon to someone like you
> 
> j/k



  ...  Im gonna play HL2 as soon As I complete HL1.. the music is really _gooood_.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 8, 2010)

Keeper Spells looks pretty interesting, did anyone play as a elf mage?


----------



## Alien (Jul 8, 2010)

The keeper spells excel at crowd control. I didn't use them much during my first awakening playtrough but the keeper specialization is an excellent choice for a supporting mage.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Fuck yeah..IT ALL FITS!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I'll raise your epic, good sir, and lay down my own OMFGBBQ:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCXMXflff8s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


the ToB final battle, with David Gaider's Ascension mod, was one of the most obscenely difficult final battles i have ever played EVER...even with my level 30 something Bhaalspawn, Imoen, Sarevok, Viconia, Jaheira and Minsc (and Boo).


Man, DA2 better raise the party limit back to 6 like in the old days


----------



## The Boss (Jul 8, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Man, DA2 better raise the party limit back to 6 like in the old days



If Bioware reskin ME2 and call it DA2 fat chance you'll get your 6. Since DA2 is out next year I DOUBT they made the effort to come up with a new combat style. ME2's combat style took what.. about 3 years to do? DA1 came out last year.  I really hope Bioware hasn't become a sellout company.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, this is all just speculation at this point, but if there is a change to a more action-oriented combat systerm, I'd find it funny. I wouldn't find the change itself funny, just my reaction to it. When I was playing through DA: O on the 360, there were at times I thought having more control over my character would be cool. Now that it isn't out of the question for the sequel...I'm sour on the idea.

I just can't be pleased it seems. 

As for the story not being a continuation of the first, what with ME2 and its _"continuing"_ of my sheperd's story, I didn't have much hope for DA2.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I hope it's not like...I think it was Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion?  My roommate played it, and I saw some of the gameplay.  It's almost like a first-person shooter, but you hold your sword in front of you.

If it turns out to be like that, then...well, I guess I'm gonna hate on Bioware as much as Boss is right now.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 10, 2010)

Here are the first official pictures from Dragon Age 2:



Also some details from GameInformer:



> 1. Hawke will be a voiced character.
> Unlike Dragon Age: Origins, the player's character in Dragon Age II will be fully voiced. This opens the door for a more cinematic approach to dialogue and creates an identity for the character outside of the text you see on-screen. It also eliminates those awkward scenarios where you feel like your character should be reacting, but instead just stares blankly without so much as a grunt.
> 
> 2. Hawke is human.
> ...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 10, 2010)

Best thing I read was the voiced player character.  Sweet.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 10, 2010)

More details:


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 10, 2010)

God damn...stupid Bioware.

I don't like the gaming style detailed (pressing a button to dash and slash).  Sure it might not be as serious as Dynasty Warriors, but I still don't like it...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 10, 2010)

bleh, they're trying to cater to console ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...makes me sick...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 10, 2010)

I played it on the console...I actually really enjoyed the combat system for the first one...

I was hoping that they wouldn't want to change such a traditional style of RPG's.  I can understand why they would want to change _Mass Effect_ to cater more to the masses, but _Dragon Age_ had way more RPG elements to it.

I'm waiting for Boss to come in and RAGE!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2010)

> - PC version’s combat system the same for the most part:
> 
> “The PC version implements the same strategic approach afforded by a mouse-and-keyboard control scheme. Rather than try to mimic the PC experience on consoles, Dragon Age II has a battle system more tailored to the strengths of the PS3 and 360.”



So the direct control is just for the consoles? If so, guess that wouldn't be so bad. And if the new dialogue wheel should have Hawke's head in the middle, and his/her eyes dart around to look at the selected option, I'd buy that shit day one.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 10, 2010)

Guess I'm gonna have to buy a PC...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 11, 2010)

nice choice, seeing as how it works 200 times better on PC compared to consoles.


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2010)

baldur gate 2 music is epicness

and i don't get to chose my race in DA2? 

fuck that shit!!! i'll wait until a mod comes out so i can chose my race


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 11, 2010)

Muk said:


> baldur gate 2 music is epicness
> 
> and i don't get to chose my race in DA2?
> 
> fuck that shit!!! i'll wait until a mod comes out so i can chose my race



If they do not release a tool set than you will be waiting for a very long time.  

But yea, Dragon Age 2.  Looking forward to seeing the trailer.


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2010)

da2 and no toolset?  that's blasphemy 

its not ME 

they better put a tool set out


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 11, 2010)

I extracted all my favorite Baldurs Gate 2 songs from the bif files  yell if you want any of them in mp3 format.

That final battle against the 5 at the same time was a nightmare, i remember having to kite the damn fire giant and then level drain him (which was a nightmare as only 2 of my characters had that ability)

Its nice that they aren't forgetting PC gamers, for any sort of none hack n slash rpg, its easier to control with a mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2010)

send me those mp3 plz


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

Rice Ball said:


> I extracted all my favorite Baldurs Gate 2 songs from the bif files  yell if you want any of them in mp3 format.
> 
> That final battle against the 5 at the same time was a nightmare, i remember having to kite the damn fire giant and then level drain him (which was a nightmare as only 2 of my characters had that ability)
> 
> Its nice that they aren't forgetting PC gamers, for any sort of none hack n slash rpg, its easier to control with a mouse and keyboard.


_
"Doom awaits thee! You shall suffer!"_

I swear i punched my tiny fist into the screen that shit frustrated me so much...

Sendai and the Archress were suped up so damn much for that battle it was insane 

going the evil route was even harder because then you had to fight Balthazar the super monk too


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 11, 2010)

How is Leliana's song dlc?


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 11, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> going the evil route was even harder because then you had to fight Balthazar the super monk too



Ah yes, the 'Solar Stance' followed by AoE knockback on the whole of my party, followed by reload quick save.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2010)

argh i want to start up DA again


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 12, 2010)

So do I...I might even buy the new DLC...


----------



## Alien (Jul 12, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> So do I...I might even buy the new DLC...



:amazed

You're nuts.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2010)

it says you're lvl 10 character

maybe you can sex up leliana again 

i wanna bring in my warden for this and sex leliana up before we meet


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2010)

I want to replay DA again as well... but the Deep Roads is keeping me from doing it.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2010)

deep road -> deep throats 

you explore them well?


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2010)

DEEP ROADS! I actually explored every nook and cranny and got lost sometimes too. 

Took FOREVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2010)

I hope Bioware has a booth at San Diego Comic Con so I can tell them how much cock they suck.  I know they will be presenting SW:TOR there... so... _shiiit_.. my time has come.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 12, 2010)

Don't get arrested for assaulting someone...


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2010)

lol... no really. EA has a booth.. so maybe I can get _SOMETHING_ from there.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2010)

bring us something with us 

needs more garrus and tali  and leliana and alistair


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2010)

OH! Since we can transfer our "Warden story" into DA2 I hope I get to see a HIGH REZ Alistair.  !!!!

I hope Bioware wont fuck him up.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 12, 2010)

Can't wait for Comiccon to hear some DA2 news. 



ExoSkel said:


> How is Leliana's song dlc?



It's very nice and dark, but it does that stupid crap where in order to play, you can't exceed the character limit. And if you own a 360 like yours truly, you're going to have to delete several characters in order to make room for a one hour campaign.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 12, 2010)

Really?  Damn...

What's the character limit for 360?


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> OH! Since we can transfer our "Warden story" into DA2 I hope I get to see a HIGH REZ Alistair.  !!!!



Noooooo!!!

Oh wait, I won't have to because of how some of my games went. 

Of course I would not mind seeing an drunk / angery at the world Alistair.  I look forward to seeing who Bioware sattles us with for this game companion wise.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 12, 2010)

I want to reply the game but I don't think there is anything I want to change. All I care about were the elves being al-right


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2010)

I wonder if the mods will be able to transfer over to DA2? Such as my Elf getting married to Alistair.  If so.. do want.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2010)

it probably safe the fact that your character married alistair  and the race or something


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 12, 2010)

I just hope the import system will be as good as ME2, save for Conrad.

Poor boy still thinks I pointed a gun at him.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 12, 2010)

You can play as the warden in the DA2? so they're doing 2 stories?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2010)

Muk said:


> it probably safe the fact that your character married alistair  and the race or something


But in canon writing Alistair will not marry an elf. 



Vino said:


> You can play as the warden in the DA2? so they're doing 2 stories?


The Warden's story will impact the background story in DA2. Does that make sense?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> The Warden's story will impact the background story in DA2. Does that make sense?



And what if I don't import the data?


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2010)

IDK.. default story I suppose.


----------



## Muk (Jul 12, 2010)

ewww default story is probably shitty


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 12, 2010)

DA2 starts while the blight is still going on, so i assume you won't hear about much of the Warden's actions 'till a bit later in the game...but i'm curious, it says that the main character drives the story and that there is no "evil" to overcome sooo...are we gonna become legendary by clearing out rats from cellars or something? whats the motivation behind Hawkes actions? (aside from being poor...in which case he should probably get a job)




Vino said:


> And what if I don't import the data?



then they go with the "default" canon they have prepared i suppose...


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2010)

Real menz don't get jobs. They become champions. 

Dealwithit.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 12, 2010)

Final boss = The warden


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Real menz don't get jobs. They become champions.
> 
> Dealwithit.



yeah but how am i gonna champion when there is nothing to smite


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2010)

Vino said:


> Final boss = The warden



I just lol'd. 


But shit if this is real.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> yeah but how am i gonna champion when there is nothing to smite



That is why there are no real menz this day and age.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> That is why there are no real menz this day and age.



sadly the truth...

I remember when i was 9 years old i dress up in my karate uniform and wrapped a bandana around my face to patrol my suburban neighborhood at night looking for "villains".

I stopped after 3 nights because nothing ever happened


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> sadly the truth...
> 
> I remember when i was 9 years old i dress up in my karate uniform and wrapped a bandana around my face to patrol my suburban neighborhood at night looking for "villains".
> 
> I stopped after 3 nights because nothing ever happened



Well.. maybe it's time to relive that dream.  Become a champion.


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2010)

Final Villain = A fusion of Alistair, Duncan and Morrigans child who has turned into a darkspawn king!

Don't ask how, it will be done with MAGICKZ!


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 12, 2010)

Alistair for final villain so I get to raep him with my sword.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2010)

Evil Alistair...


----------



## Muk (Jul 13, 2010)

dark alistair will return to haunt your dreams if you let logain live and let alistair escape


----------



## The Boss (Jul 13, 2010)

I just read this. 


> *(Awakening) Armor sets: Sentinel Armor & Vigilance Sword (Xbox 360 and PS3), Blackblade Armor (All platforms)*
> Unfortunately,* we are unable to fix the issues* concerning these armor sets and the Vigilance Sword. Due to various limitations surrounding what we can and cannot patch concerning DLC content, very strict limits in the size of console title updates, and the state of some of the assets we attempted to implement, we regret to inform you that these items will not be fixed at this time.



All of my hate Bioware. All of my hate. Can't even fix your own shit.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 13, 2010)

probably not Biogods fault, sounds more like M$ biggotry. like how they raped Bloodbowl due to wierd limitations they enforce upon the devs and such.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 13, 2010)

^ It for Xbox and PS3.


----------



## Muk (Jul 13, 2010)

that's why you go with pc


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 14, 2010)

What does NF think of Bioware's timeline? Very detailed, if I say so myself.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 15, 2010)

Muk said:


> that's why you go with pc



the truth revealed.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm glad that the 1.4 patch is finally out. Now I can continue with Awakening and not feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 22, 2010)

I've been reading The Stolen Throne and it's pretty decent so far. Anyone else read any of the Dragon Age books?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 23, 2010)

FFLN said:


> I'm glad that the 1.4 patch is finally out. Now I can continue with Awakening and not feel like I'm missing something.



whats it fix?


----------



## FFLN (Jul 23, 2010)

Nakor said:


> I've been reading The Stolen Throne and it's pretty decent so far. Anyone else read any of the Dragon Age books?



Yeah, I've all of them that I know of. Overall, they're good reads, but I do remember some parts dragging on or not being tidy enough.



RAGING BONER said:


> whats it fix?



A lot of things. It's a long list.


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2010)

1.4 patch 

but i won't be able to play 

going to vacation for a month and can't bring my master race with me on my laptop


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 29, 2010)

New DLC, "Golems of Amgarrak" set to come out August 10.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 29, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> New DLC, "Golems of Amgarrak" set to come out August 10.



I hope this isn't one of those cases where I have to create another profile to fit more characters. Seriously after Awakening and the DLC forcing me to erase previous characters, I hope that nothing happens to my other saves.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 29, 2010)

Whats the max limit for number of characters?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 29, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Whats the max limit for number of characters?



I think it's 10 for DA: O but for Awakening, you're allowed like 13-14. 

But the thing is, you go back to DA: O and suddenly, you can't make new characters. What's worse is that Bioware keeps releasing DLC's that *force* us to delete previous characters.

So, no win situation: can't play new content or delete favorite character.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 29, 2010)

Damn...I think I'm at six.

I don't think you'll need to make a new profile.  It said something about importing or creating a new character.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 29, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> New DLC, "Golems of Amgarrak" set to come out August 10.



Hey I got to play that while waiting in line to try out DA2.  the Golems are huge and take up a good amount of monitor space.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 30, 2010)

How was it?  The DLC and DA2?

You were at Comic Con, right?  You yell at BioWare?


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes and no in that order.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 30, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> How was it?  The DLC and DA2?
> 
> You were at Comic Con, right?  You yell at BioWare?



I already said what I thought of DA2 in the DA2 thread.. so check it out there if you want.   As for the DLC it was alright. I only got to play one part.. I like the 3 huge Golem you get following you around. Pretty swell.


----------



## Muk (Aug 1, 2010)

you didn't say much at all in the da2 thread


----------



## Muk (Aug 1, 2010)

pc was super cheap too

anyways you should get it for pc, mods = god blessing


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 4, 2010)

killed 1000+ darkspawn in each of two files
1041
1085
plus my other 4 files which go from 690+ and up

And still havent seen blight queller

it's a good game
a great game
but that 54/55 achievements when i have kicked the shit out every darkspawn
and have over 4000+ darkspawn killed over 6 files and all the other glitches and random freezing piss me off


----------



## Muk (Aug 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> But I did..
> 
> 
> 
> Awakening sucks. You're not missing much.



just get the pc mod that gives you awakening skills in origins and you're good


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 4, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> killed 1000+ darkspawn in each of two files
> 1041
> 1085
> plus my other 4 files which go from 690+ and up
> ...



That's a bug that's been reported.  A bunch of people (both 360 and PS3) have reported that they haven't been able to unlock Blight-Queller.  For the  PS3, some haven't even gotten the two before that (100 and 500 kills).


----------



## The Boss (Aug 4, 2010)

lol... Bioware. They can't fix their shit.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 4, 2010)

You think they would have made a patch to fix it by now.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 4, 2010)

They already said they couldn't fix some of the glitches for Awakening PS3 and 360 versions. Such bullshit. A bunch of lazy cock suckers.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah, but this isn't Awakening...this is the actual game, not some crappy expansion.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 4, 2010)

That is no excuse to release a half finished expansion for full price. Oh yes I mad.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, I agree with you completely.  Which is why I still haven't bought Awakening yet.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 4, 2010)

I loved Bioware so much I went and bought it on release date. They betrayed my trust. It burns. ;_;


----------



## FFLN (Aug 4, 2010)

You just reminded me that I still have to finish it...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 4, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I loved Bioware so much I went and bought it on release date. They betrayed my trust. It burns. ;_;



I was going to do that, but something came up.  I can't remember what, but I am so glad that it did.  I can still wait for a price-drop before I get it.


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I loved Bioware so much I went and bought it on release date. They betrayed my trust. It burns. ;_;



Godjima will never betray out trust. 

He will only make us ridiculously long times for his beautiful games.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 5, 2010)

Godjima...


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I loved Bioware so much I went and bought it on release date. They betrayed my trust. It burns. ;_;


hmm they patched the glitches for pc 

never betrayed my trust

i am only disappointed with awakening, its a piece of trash for an expansion pack.

wasn't even half the worth that undrentide was back in nwn days

EA is a bitch with their release dates


----------



## The Boss (Aug 5, 2010)

NO NO!! It's EA's FAULT!! FUCK EA. 

Im sorry... who joined EA? That's right. Bioware joined EA. It's really Bioware's fault when it comes down to it. Deal with it.


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2010)

EA corrupts everyone, even bioware. not bioware's fault for publisher's shit


----------



## The Boss (Aug 5, 2010)

There are MANY OTHER PUBLISHER out there.. Bioware choose EA for the $$$. So yes.. Bioware got corrupted so it's Bioware's fault. 

Look into your heart.... you know it be true.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I loved Bioware so much I went and bought it on release date. They betrayed my trust. It burns. ;_;



Rofl, Awakening was such shit.


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> There are MANY OTHER PUBLISHER out there.. Bioware choose EA for the $$$. So yes.. Bioware got corrupted so it's Bioware's fault.
> 
> Look into your heart.... you know it be true.



so you ain't gonna buy DA2 when it comes out?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 5, 2010)

Vino said:


> Rofl, Awakening was such shit.


For realz. It doesn't matter if they made a patch for PC. Not being able to make a patch for 360 and PS3 is just unprofessional and a lot of bullshit. 



Muk said:


> so you ain't gonna buy DA2 when it comes out?



After playing the Demo... lol.. fuck them and their _Kawaii_ Hawke. His eyes were glittering for no reason. That shit was _disgusting_. Not to mention "Dynasty Warrior" stylized attacks. 

Oh yes I mad. I want to love them but they keep giving me the finger. I'll still buy collectors edition of ME3 though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 5, 2010)

The World said:


> Godjima will never betray out trust.
> 
> He will only make us ridiculously long times for his beautiful games.



Kojima regularly says "fuck you fans" in his games...


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> There are MANY OTHER PUBLISHER out there.. Bioware choose EA for the $$$. So yes.. Bioware got corrupted so it's Bioware's fault.
> 
> Look into your heart.... you know it be true.



At least they didn't go with Activision.  If they did we'd be paying $15 for new character skins


----------



## The Boss (Aug 5, 2010)

darthsauron said:


> At least they didn't go with Activision.  If they did we'd be paying $15 for new character skins


Activision recently became the new EA.  



Vonocourt said:


> Kojima regularly says "fuck you fans" in his games...


But it's the sweet kind of Fuck You.  Basically he says, "I do what I want to _my_ games and you're gonna fucking love it.  "

pek


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Kojima regularly says "fuck you fans" in his games...







The Boss said:


> Activision recently became the new EA.



Their partners are also Valve and Harmonix. 

EA is a blight!


----------



## The Boss (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Nightblade (Aug 9, 2010)

ok I finally finished this game after putting it off for many many months since I bought it 2 weeks after it was out in stores, so these are my thoughts on it. first, the reason I was putting it off was because Orzammar, that Paragon quest, was just so fucking long and I got bored of just repetitively killing Darkspawn after Darkspawn after Darkspawn. I was playing it at hard, and was at a pretty high level that I got my 2nd specialization(human female Arcane Warrior/Blood Mage) so it wasn't that I quit because I failed at it, I stopped because it really was just a long walk and it's not as if it was interesting even. The whole quest was just boring. same goes with Nature of the Beast, not really long but it's just very uninteresting. the Dalish are so dreary though the Lady of the Forest was huba huba hehehe. Urn quest was also really long, but kinda creepy which made it a little fun.

so I didn't really like the quests, and the gameplay itself was nothing new or amazing either. I've played my share of MMO's and it's the same system they used here, so it was meh. another thing is the player character was voiceless, you'd think that after Mass Effect they would continue that trend for this game. I was a tad disappointed because voiced PC's made dialogues more interesting or real. I guess they ran out of money to pay a voice actor or some shit. 

the other party characters were also not very interesting to me. I kept giving them gifts so they stay but didn't play any of their quest apart from Zevran which only happened by chance, Leliana since she was my squeeze because Morrigan isn't into lesbianism and Marjolaine's bow is beastly, then Morrigan and Allistair because they're special and they were my 2 favorite characters or things in the game. both are just awesome, their replies and dialogue/banter wee very entertaining, and their personal quest were pretty cool. Morrigan's you get to slay a dragon and Allistair, well it's not very fun and I wanted to punch Goldana in the face but I liked him so I did it anyway. and perhaps his crowning moment(pun not intended) was during the Landsmeet where he just fucking exploded after I spared Loghain. he was hysterical and going really crazy and murderous over my decision and to top it all off Rordian something proposed we induct him into the Grey Wardens. that really made me panic because my initial plan was to have him and Anora marry and that plan was going in shambles and all because of his understandable hatred for Loghain even though it was a tad irrational and we could have put the shamed hero to some use. anyway I ended up having to reload my save and kill Loghain just so Allistair didn't piss himself in a fit of rage. that was probably the BEST moment in the game for me. Allistair just going off. and I also love the effort they put on making him scowl and do those angry faces. 

and Morrigan, she had that ritual and she fucked Alistair since I was a female Warden. when it was all said and done and the people of Ferelden were celebrating and chanting my name, or they would if they could, I wasn't. I was quite sad that she had to leave. It didn't feel like I won completely because she's not there by my side to bask in all the glory of our triumph with me. I found out later after reading a few articles that she may have been in Denerim shapeshifted as a dog. I never knew because until then since I never used her shapeshifting talents. In any case, it was a sad victory of sorts and I missed her, and I also wanted to know what will become of that child she carries. she still keeps me curious even until the end. she and Allistair were just jolly good fun.

as for everything else, the Darkspawn were just like Orcs except they're called Darkspawn. I had fun killing Dragons though, except the Archedemon who was a coward and kept running away from me.  that was annoying and I didn't notice the ballista's and I was running around trying to get to him and raging because I couldn't, but whatever. I did jump and did a fist pump like a jackass when I slew the friend. anyway I don't think I'll bother playing with it again unless there's a cheat/mod that lets you skip quest or completes them automatically.

it is a good game.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey, just finished the Golem DLC.

It cost about 400 Microsoft points, and it's okay.

You have to start a new game (Dammit, Bioware! No more new character BS!). Basically, you help this dwarf trying to find his brother and a lost Thaig. Only thing was, the whole expedition team was lost and you have to find out what.

He asks you to come alone (sorry, no Alistair, Morrigan, not even Justice), but you get accompanied by a Ronto and a Golem (doesn't talk though), so it's all good. Lots of baddies, but if you're like me and got Beyond the Veil, you'll piss through it. Lotta switch puzzles but none too difficult.

No Moral choice, though, that's a stinker. 

So, 400 points for more gameplay. Pretty tough, but not mind-numbing.

Your choice. My opinion? Nothing really worth it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 10, 2010)

Damn...I was really hoping that it would be good DLC for once.

Edit:  Xbox Live Sale on Dragon Age DLC:


----------



## The Boss (Aug 10, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Nothing really worth it.



Bioware at it's best. Their quality has deteriorated since Dragon Age came out. 

I'm not even gonna get a cheap version.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 10, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Bioware at it's best. Their quality has deteriorated since Dragon Age came out.
> 
> I'm not even gonna get a cheap version.



I wouldn't dump on them, but DA really annoyed me with those character limits.
"No! You can't create a new game! Character limit reached! You have to delete parts of the old game to get here! Nyehh! Meanwhile, we'll continue releasing DLC's that require new characters"

Worst of all, there's not delete player option. You have to go to the Memory setting in the XBOX and delete the saves. 

I'll never start on my Dalish Elf at this rate!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2010)

So can I hear just how good/fun this game is? I think I want to get this


----------



## FFLN (Aug 10, 2010)

If you read through the entire thread, while trying to avoid spoilers, I think you'll get a general idea. You'll at least be excited for it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 10, 2010)

I've only played Origins (haven't gotten to Awakening yet, doubt I will for a while).  

Origins was awesome, one of my favorite 360 games.  The DLC kinda sucks, but you won't be disappointed with the actual game.


----------



## Maxi (Aug 11, 2010)

Maybe it's me, but i've been playing this game for nearly 12 hours and it feels like i'm making zero progression. WTF??? I know that this game is long and all but shit i'm still getting owned by friggin Wolfs.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 11, 2010)

Check your difficulty settings.

I have the 360 version, and when I first started a game, it put me on regular or normal, whatever it was called.  I was running through potions like no other, and when I got to one of the sidequests in Denerim (the blood mage in the warehouse or something like that), I couldn't get past the first room.  

After putting it on easy, things went a lot easier.


----------



## Maxi (Aug 11, 2010)

It's not neccesarily that the game is hard but it feels like my character is very WEAK. Maybe it's just instinct, but i find it weird.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 11, 2010)

What class are you?


----------



## Maxi (Aug 11, 2010)

Warrior .


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 11, 2010)

Strange.  I found Warrior to be the easiest at the beginning.


----------



## Maxi (Aug 11, 2010)

Then it probably is my fault then, anyway i'll try to play further and see what happens.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 11, 2010)

It might be your skills and stats allocation are messed up.  Just know that most Bioware games are hard in the beginning and then at the end it can be almost too easy sometimes.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 11, 2010)

IF YOU PLAY ON ANYTHING OTHER THAN NIGHTMARE YOU ARE A LIMP WRISTED NANCY BOY WHO WEARS PINK TUTU'S....



you know, jus sayin'...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 11, 2010)

I've tried the PC version on my friend's PC, and I thought it was easier than the console version because you can go into an overhead view.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 11, 2010)

i would feel dirty playing Dragon age on a console...shits just not natural man...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree, but my PC is shit.  Like, so shitty that it lags when I play Minesweeper.  I highly doubt I could play Dragon Age on it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 12, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> i would feel dirty playing Dragon age on a console...shits just not natural man...



*HMPH!* Some of us like playing on our consoles!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 12, 2010)

I like my 360 just as much as the next guy, but I have to admit Dragon Age is better on the PC (mainly because there's the overhead view).


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2010)

DA is better on PC.. DAM MODS. 



RAGING BONER said:


> IF YOU PLAY ON ANYTHING OTHER THAN NIGHTMARE YOU ARE A LIMP WRISTED NANCY BOY WHO WEARS PINK TUTU'S....
> 
> 
> 
> you know, jus sayin'...



I look pretty in a tutu!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 12, 2010)

Thankfully there won't be any mods for DAO 2


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2010)

WRY not       ?


----------



## Muk (Aug 12, 2010)

what the fuck? why not? not releasing a map editor for it or what? 

fucking bioware, they are failing so hard on their ass

anyways there will still be mods, just a lot more unofficial than in DA


----------



## The Boss (Aug 12, 2010)

Modding DA2 will probably be something like modding Mass Effect.


...


----------



## Maxi (Aug 12, 2010)

Wut? 
DA 2 has already been anounced? Shit i'm way off.


----------



## squilliam (Aug 16, 2010)

lol I just started the first one.

by the way, I just tapped Morrigan in camp.

Feels good mang' 

but seriously, lol @ the "sex" scenes.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Thankfully there won't be any mods for DAO 2



SHUT YOUR FILTHY LYING WHORE MOUTH


----------



## Muk (Aug 16, 2010)

squilliam said:


> lol I just started the first one.
> 
> by the way, I just tapped Morrigan in camp.
> 
> ...



if you got pc get the extended sex scene mod


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 16, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> SHUT YOUR FILTHY LYING WHORE MOUTH



She is right though..

They won't release a game editor or include the isometric view DAO had.


In short,DA2 got streamline'd..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2010)

what...the...fuck 


where's the source for this shit?


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 16, 2010)

> Lead designer Mike Laidlaw is quoted as saying the sequel is being developed with consoles in mind because the majority of sales for Dragon Age: Origins were for those platforms.







> Earlier today a story broke that the PC version of Dragon Age 2 was going to be missing two popular features from the original, the tactical combat view and the toolset which allowed players to create their own content.





I am a bit disappointed.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 16, 2010)

This has turned into a baaaaw thread. Thank god I broke up with Bioware. Those cock suckers wont get anymore of my money.  Also told you guys DA2 was being steamline'd. I wish I was wrong. Feels bad man.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 16, 2010)

^^
 


Anyways the trailer is tomorrow, fairly excited


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 16, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways the trailer is tomorrow, fairly excited



Heh..wonder if it's going to be CGI or actual game graphics put into it..?


----------



## Alien (Aug 16, 2010)

Well shit   .


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 16, 2010)

> They won't release a game editor or include the isometric view DAO had.



One of the Bioware guys then said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Victor managed to hunt me down, and I wanted to clear up a few things with regards to what I'm seeing as the two major concerns on this thread.
> 
> ...




So of course there will be mods. And DA2 can be isometric, just not as good as DAO.


----------



## squilliam (Aug 16, 2010)

lol consoles fuck PC in the ass once again 

well, either that or piracy fucked PC in the ass....


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> This has turned into a baaaaw thread. Thank god I broke up with Bioware. Those cock suckers wont get anymore of my money.  Also told you guys DA2 was being steamline'd. I wish I was wrong. Feels bad man.





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways the trailer is tomorrow, fairly excited


I HATE BOTH OF YOU 



MrCinos said:


> One of the Bioware guys then said:


luckily everyone knows girls lie


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a question. I have dragon age origins awakening on disc. I no longer have my dragon age origins disc. If i buy dragon age origins dlc, will it work with my DAO:Awakening disc?  

If anyone knows, please let me know. I'd love to check out some of the newest dlc's. thanks =D


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 19, 2010)

Not quite sure, but I don't think so.  Not sure about the newer DLC, but I doubt Warden's Keep, Return to Ostagar, or Stone Prisoner will work.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 19, 2010)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> I have a question. I have dragon age origins awakening on disc. I no longer have my dragon age origins disc. If i buy dragon age origins dlc, will it work with my DAO:Awakening disc?
> 
> If anyone knows, please let me know. I'd love to check out some of the newest dlc's. thanks =D



No         .


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Aug 20, 2010)

ah that's too bad. well thanks for keeping me from wasting my money at least lol


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 25, 2010)

a year after the final battle huh?

looks like the god baby would be born by then...B-Ware better not fuck this up, it sounds good so far


----------



## The Boss (Aug 25, 2010)

Alistair never slept with Morrigan in my initial game. This doesn't concern me. Fuck this shit. I'm out of here.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Aug 25, 2010)

damn i might have to rent dao just to play that. All these dlc's make me wish i hadn't traded in dao once i got awakening.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Alistair never slept with Morrigan in my initial game. This doesn't concern me. Fuck this shit. I'm out of here.



female warden is lol

Male warden is canon 


also, whose to say screwing you was the only way she could perform the ritual?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 25, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> female warden is lol
> 
> Male warden is canon
> 
> ...



NO U. 

Fuck Morrigan. She and I were buddies and she wants to screw my man.. oh yes I mad. Anyways, bad story man. (I like it though... I like it a lot. )


----------



## Wan (Aug 25, 2010)

So we finally get to see what Morrigan was up to... I'll have to buy this.  I haven't bought Dragon Age DLC since the boring Return to Ostagar, but this piques my interest.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 25, 2010)

they settin' up for DA3...which will be released in June 2012


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 25, 2010)

Hmm...to meet my child or to meet Liara first?  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 25, 2010)

Morrigan. must. play.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 25, 2010)

Bah, why are they concluding it through DLC?  Guess I'll be checking up the conclusion on wikipedia or something when it releases.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 26, 2010)

Bioware keeps making me jelly.


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2010)

All games nowadays conclude in some way through DLC. It's like the new 3-D!!! or patches.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't mind DLC containing extra gameplay or extra tidbits or lore stuff to add onto the game but when its used to conclude a main storyline, it then just seems quite cheap.  I wouldn't mind if they did it as a full-blown expansion though.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 26, 2010)

Alien said:


> *BioWare Details Final Dragon Age DLC*



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF I must redo everything from the start then since I deleted the game.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 26, 2010)

Somewhat disappointed that they're seemingly dealing with this via DLC rather than an expansion or a second game, but I guess it's understandable. Still disappointed though. Will probably get it... whenever I get around to beating Awakening.


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 26, 2010)

it's $7, so it'll likely be 2 hours max. seems like a pretty rushed/lackluster way to end the game


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 26, 2010)

i bet anything that this is just a lead-in to a future Dragon Age story...

DA2 is supposed to change THEDAS forever...what better time to introduce a new god into the world than that?

after all, evil or not, I seriously doubt B-Ware is gonna let you kill a baby in this DLC.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 26, 2010)

I read B-Ware as BitchWare..  ....


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 26, 2010)

i'm honestly not too fucking interested in the hawke guy. i'd rather keep my warden


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 26, 2010)

meh, Hawke is just some dude...

Morrigan baby will be the PC in DA3 


and I'm watching you Boss, tread lightly


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 26, 2010)

playing as my bastard, demon son would be sick


----------



## The Boss (Aug 26, 2010)

Boner.. it's true that BitchWare makes their games for chicks. :ho ... hence why so many chicks fangirls over the menz BitchWare creates.. me included... HNNNNG!!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 26, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> i'm honestly not too fucking interested in the hawke guy. i'd rather keep my warden



Isn't possible that Hawke could be a chick? Like how they only present MShepard in the trailers but in the game, you can pick a female?

Aimo seems to think so...


----------



## Muk (Aug 26, 2010)

yes hawke can be either chick or male

but who cares about hawke? i don't give a damn about him.

i want to play my warden and continue his story, not some no name dude rise to glory shit


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 27, 2010)

uhhh i was using "guy" as a general term

@muk: same.  besides, my warden could destroy hawke


----------



## The Boss (Aug 27, 2010)

Muk said:


> i want to play my warden and continue his story, not some no name dude rise to glory shit


This.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2010)

Muk said:


> yes hawke can be either chick or male
> 
> but who cares about hawke? i don't give a damn about him.
> 
> i want to play my warden and continue his story, not some no name dude rise to glory shit



My only problem with DA is having a boring lead. Hawk will be the next Shepard.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 27, 2010)

Just started a new Nightmare playthrough to try out a 2-hander, it's more fun than I expected.


Not sure I should have done the Dalish quest first though, I'm getting horribly raped by Witherfang.  
The lorekeeper dude isn't any help either, he seems to be only good at freezing my whole party with Cone of Cold.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 27, 2010)

Muk said:


> i want to play my warden and continue his story, not some no name dude rise to glory shit





The Boss said:


> This.


you'd be level 30+ at the start of DA2...that would be like starting BG1 with a ToB character 



crazymtf said:


> My only problem with DA is having a boring lead. Hawk will be the next Shepard.


I dunno if Hawk is gonna be around for more than one game and a few DLC...DA2 is gonna take place during a 10 year timeline. 

I think they're using Hawke as the "canon catalyst" that changes the world drastically so that we can play a unique character in a future DA setting.

my hope is for Morrigan's bastard


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

Against my better judgement and all comprehension I decided to give this game a shot.

Shit's boring as fuck. I'm talking "There Will Be Blood"-level boring, not "Gone With the Wind" boring.

Does this game ever pick up, or is it just you running around listening to a bunch of british cunts yammering on for hours and hours and hours, then fighting a few groups of demons every so often?


PROS: Morrigan's tits.

CONS: Everything else.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Against my better judgement and all comprehension I decided to give this game a shot.
> 
> Shit's boring as fuck. I'm talking "There Will Be Blood"-level boring, not "Gone With the Wind" boring.
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjSDrDykFns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

I take that as a no?


----------



## Lucius (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

Woah, how can you unlock slap mode?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 30, 2010)

Mods mods mods..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Against my better judgement and all comprehension I decided to give this game a shot.
> 
> Shit's boring as fuck. I'm talking "There Will Be Blood"-level boring, not "Gone With the Wind" boring.
> 
> ...



YOU'RE MOM IS BORING AS FUCK THAT'S WHY I KICKED HER OUT OF BED...WHEN WE WERE HAVING SEX...IN MY BED!


----------



## The Boss (Aug 30, 2010)

CMX .. you jelly?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

I can't use mods on my PS3, can I? Better pirate the PC version.

What's jelly and why would I bet it?


My mom is pretty boring, Boner, and old. I wouldn't fuck that either. 



Seriously though, does this game ever get fun or is it like this the whole damn game? I still have a few days to return it.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 30, 2010)

Well if you are expecting something to happen to the combat .... nothings gonna happen. Bioware games are story driven so if you're not feeling it by now you probably wont. I for one love this game.


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> you'd be level 30+ at the start of DA2...that would be like starting BG1 with a ToB character
> 
> 
> I dunno if Hawk is gonna be around for more than one game and a few DLC...DA2 is gonna take place during a 10 year timeline.
> ...



I got to start HoTU with a lvl 15 char if you did a new char or imported on from Nwn.

I got to start at lvl 8 in BG2 if i made a new char or with my old char in BG1 

I don't see why I should start at lvl 1 again in DA2 if I made an awesome char in DAO its retarded for a squeal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

But the story is tired and played out. I've already heard this story a hundred times.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *I can't use mods on my PS3, can I? Better pirate the PC version.
> *



see _thats_ where you fucked up...you don't play DA on a console.

morrigan and leliana don't even look right without the proper mods.

Pirate the PC version, and don't support that console shit unless absolutely necessary 


and yeah, the story is kinda boring...its probably one of BioWares snooziest. Its no BG, but whatchu gonna do huh?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnoaxmqFXto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

Well I don't know what to play now.  PS3 sucks.


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2010)

omg vino 

i never tried that option 

now you are making me want to replay this


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 30, 2010)

Muk said:


> I got to start *HoTU*



this just got me thinking about how crappy the NWN core games are compared to its EPIC expansions.

_Hordes of the Underdark_ and _Mask of the Betrayer_ are 2 of the best RPG expansions ever.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't use mods on my PS3, can I? Better pirate the PC version.
> 
> What's jelly and why would I bet it?
> 
> ...



Get the PC version u dummy.


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 31, 2010)

i fucked cammen's bitch, but he got tight at me like i hurt him or something


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 31, 2010)

Yoink!

YOIKS, AND AWAY!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 31, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> i fucked cammen's bitch, but he got tight at me like i hurt him or something





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OtIpKFh8U8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

I fucked his bitch, then his mom, then I made him my bitch and fucked him.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 31, 2010)

Vino said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnoaxmqFXto[/YOUTUBE]



and this is why I love DA


funny how you actually get approval from Wynne if you sleep with the girl instead


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2010)

rofl wtf u get approval from wynne?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

I kinda like the choices you can make, but I accidentally made a group of mages I wanted to recruit attack me in that tower. 

Unless you really don't get a choice there (I feel as though most of the outcomes are predetermined no matter what you say).


----------



## Wan (Aug 31, 2010)

You do get a lot of choices in Dragon Age: Origins.  You could have recruited Wynne there, but now she's dead.  I did the same thing on my first playthrough.  I assume you kissed up to Morrigan, and Wynne said Morrigan would only enter the tower over her dead body?


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

I did that as well. I thought Wynne was just a stronger NPC, never did I think she was a playable character and I killed her without even realizing it my first playthrough.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I did. I was just trying to get her to show me her tits. 

Next playthrough (if I keep the game, I mean), I'm gonna go all evil.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Morrigan fucks you the more mean you are to her. Which is funny. 

Dumb cunt. If you are nice to her it takes awhile for you to fuck her I think.

Or maybe she just teaches you shape-shifting....I forget.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll bitch slap her.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2010)

Keep the pimp hand strong and keep that bitch in line.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 31, 2010)

You guys have no standards.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey, now, I got standards. 


They're just very low.


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2010)

and shoko you actually have standards?


----------



## The Boss (Aug 31, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hey, now, I got standards.
> They're just very low.


Don't worry. It's not your fault Bioware womenz sets the standard for you.  



Muk said:


> and shoko you actually have standards?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 31, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Don't worry. It's not your fault Bioware womenz sets the standard for you.


Morrigan is the closest BioWare has gotten to the genius of Viconia DeVir, all others are trash before her majesty 


Muk said:


> and shoko you actually have standards?


Alistair is a 30 year old virgin...he'd romance BarkSpawn if it licked him correctly


----------



## The Boss (Aug 31, 2010)

Alistair shit talk?  SHould I go David Gaider on you? 

AHAHahahaha... actually Alistair is very cute.  Virgin or not I'll still take him. 

Also Alistair did say he would rather marry the Archdemon before marring Anora if you don't kill Loghain (if you pick the right option). :ho


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 31, 2010)

it can't be helped.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 31, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Alistair shit talk?  SHould I go David Gaider on you?



Hawke is David Gaider's punishment for our lack of faith 

he said the next time he was gonna make a character so bearded, so manly and so perfect in every way that he would make the player feel inadequate by comparison


----------



## The Boss (Aug 31, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Hawke is David Gaider's punishment for our lack of faith
> 
> he said the next time he was gonna make a character so bearded, so manly and so perfect in every way that he would make the player feel inadequate by comparison



GOD DAMN..  WHY YOU ALISTAIR HATERS DO THIS.

 Also.. your are going to hate DA2. I called it.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 31, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, that's what I did. I was just trying to get her to show me her tits.


You need a nude mod to get any satisfaction. Also the "better sex scenes" don't hurt either.

PC version.


----------



## Lucius (Aug 31, 2010)

never fitted better:


----------



## FFLN (Aug 31, 2010)

Lucius said:


> never fitted better:



I loled at this. $.02


----------



## Wan (Aug 31, 2010)

Lucius said:


> never fitted better:



Don't know whether to pos or neg.  But since it's Yahtzee, it's probably sarcastic.


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 31, 2010)

Vino said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OtIpKFh8U8[/YOUTUBE]



lol home wrecking


----------



## Metaphor (Sep 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]UcFNm8noipM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 1, 2010)

Lucius said:


> never fitted better:



Ah good old Yahtzee..:rofl


----------



## Jesus (Sep 1, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> [YOUTUBE]UcFNm8noipM[/YOUTUBE]



wow, so Morrigan's plot has a link with the Dalish origin  very interesting.

possible connection between the Old Gods and the elvish ones?


----------



## squilliam (Sep 1, 2010)

lol the rescue Morrigan arc.

That's what it seems like to me. She's gonna go into that alternate world and you have to go save her. 

Just like Soul Society


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 1, 2010)

I wonder what Morrigan intends...guess we'll find out next Wednesday


----------



## The Boss (Sep 1, 2010)

It's coming out next Wednesday?


----------



## The Boss (Sep 1, 2010)

I didn't watch the trailer. No need to. 

Well time to reinstall DA1 to my PC.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I didn't watch the trailer. No need to.
> 
> Well time to reinstall DA1 to my PC.



you're a terrible person, I hope you know that.


----------



## Wan (Sep 1, 2010)

Non-pirates stay virus free.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 1, 2010)

^ I wasn't pirating anything though. I was just torrent'n a Lady Gaga Music Video.


----------



## Wan (Sep 1, 2010)

Even worse.  Lady Gaga.


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I didn't watch the trailer. No need to.
> 
> Well time to reinstall DA1 to my PC.



But DA1 is lame. Not enough animu stylings.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 1, 2010)

September 7th is Return Of The Romanceable Companions Day


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmmm...which to get first?  A witch or a blue alien?  Decisions decisions.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah I finally watch the trailer... .. now my diick is erect. 



Mordin Solus said:


> Even worse.  Lady Gaga.


 LIEZ!!! RAH RAH RA-AH AH AH!!! 



Kusuriuri said:


> But DA1 is lame. Not enough animu stylings.



 NO U.


----------



## Griever (Sep 1, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> You do get a lot of choices in Dragon Age: Origins.  You could have recruited Wynne there, but now she's dead.  I did the same thing on my first playthrough. * I assume you kissed up to Morrigan, and Wynne said Morrigan would only enter the tower over her dead body?*



:amazed how do you do that?.


----------



## Wan (Sep 1, 2010)

Griever said:


> :amazed how do you do that?.



Agree with Morrigan that the Tower deserves to be destroyed when she interrupts you talking to Wynne.  Wynne will then recognize Morrigan as an apostate and attack.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 2, 2010)

you guys notice the silhouette of that spider creature in witch hunt STRONGLY resembles the one in the DA2 trailer?

B-Ware said that _that_ creature is connected to the ancient Elves + Morrigan seems to like Elven mirrors + that elven kid in the dalish origin said he saw an underground city in the mirror + the Tevinter cats buried the ancient elven city underground...

i think she's going on vacay to Arlathan guys  

/nerdsquee


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2010)

So I'm playing as a mage and I'm in the fade part of that mage tower and I notice you get a whole shit-load of +1 to various stats.

If I picked a warrior or something do you still get to do this quest and get all those extra stats?


----------



## Muk (Sep 2, 2010)

yes you get them as a warrior as well


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> you guys notice the silhouette of that spider creature in witch hunt STRONGLY resembles the one in the DA2 trailer?
> 
> B-Ware said that _that_ creature is connected to the ancient Elves + Morrigan seems to like Elven mirrors + that elven kid in the dalish origin said he saw an underground city in the mirror + the Tevinter cats buried the ancient elven city underground...
> 
> ...



.... and now you have peaked my interest.  :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2010)

Okay, just checkin'. As I understood it only mages could enter the Fade, so I was wondering about it. That's a lot of +stats.

That whole quest is kind of annoying though having to backtrack and shapeshift all over the place.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Okay, just checkin'. As I understood it only mages could enter the Fade, so I was wondering about it. That's a lot of +stats.
> 
> That whole quest is kind of annoying though having to backtrack and shapeshift all over the place.



It is the most hated quest. :33 

If you have it for PC there is a mod to skip the fade. Fucking glorious.


----------



## Lucius (Sep 2, 2010)

^thats what i did on my second play through. you get all the xp, codex entries and stat upgrades.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 2, 2010)

I haven't played any of the expansions but I wanna find out about Morrigan 

Is Awakening worth playing, I've heard mixed things about it


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 2, 2010)

Sasuke said:


> I haven't played any of the expansions but I wanna find out about Morrigan
> 
> Is Awakening worth playing, I've heard mixed things about it



I haven't played it yet.  Waiting for the used prices to drop even further.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2010)

Awakening sucks donkey dick.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sasuke said:


> I haven't played any of the expansions but I wanna find out about Morrigan
> 
> Is Awakening *worth playing,* I've heard mixed things about it


----------



## Wan (Sep 2, 2010)

Sasuke said:


> I haven't played any of the expansions but I wanna find out about Morrigan
> 
> Is Awakening worth playing, I've heard mixed things about it



I'd say Awakening is on the same writing and character quality level as the main game, but the story is quite short and the game itself is rather buggy.  You may want to wait until the price drops and/or they release another, more thorough patch before playing it.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 2, 2010)

Sasuke said:


> I haven't played any of the expansions but I wanna find out about Morrigan
> 
> Is Awakening worth playing, I've heard mixed things about it



Only on PC..on the rest of the platforms..bugs ahoy..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 2, 2010)

Sasuke said:


> I haven't played any of the expansions but I wanna find out about Morrigan
> 
> Is Awakening worth playing, I've heard mixed things about it



if you have the PC version there are bug fixes...if you are playing on console the SHAME ON YOU


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 3, 2010)

I haven't seen a single bug in Awakening with the latest patch. Well, the patch comes with a warning telling you how you can lose all your equipment (ie. they won't be patching that) but... just take their advice.

Awakening is short and the companion characters aren't memorable (in a good sense). There is also one really annoying story element with a non-warden performing the Joining ceremony.

They improved on things though.  Level design was often improved. The Fade is much much better. Tonnes of lovely new powers.

Archers become overpowered all to hell.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 3, 2010)

Sasuke said:


> I haven't played any of the expansions but I wanna find out about Morrigan
> 
> Is Awakening worth playing, I've heard mixed things about it



I like Awakening, but there are some major bugs about it. As far as a storyline, there are some great characters such as Anders and Justice. However, the game feels too easy, too rushed and too short. A lot of the character interactions are through gifts and the game doesn't pick up until the last hour or so.

Also, it has the annoying ass habit of *practically screwing up your chracter limits.* You're allowed 10 in DA, but if you add or import characters, you're going to limit the amount of characters you can play in DA.

My recommendation: Rent it first, then decide.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 3, 2010)

I continued Awakenings a bit yesterday, but was confused when I saw that Anders' relationship with my guy was "Love". I had to start reloading previous saves to see how far back that went, but fortunately, it wasn't too far back. I just reloaded a save from 13 mins earlier and redid the last part of his companion quest to keep him at the correct "Warm" status.

I was also thinking about restarting Return to Ostagar and Awakenings by reloading the post-game save and NOT talking to Morrigan like I did in my current game, just so it doesn't mess with any in-game triggers or settings in regards to my character's status with her. After loading that up for a few minutes though, it seemed like a major pain, so I just went back to playing recent DLC and continuing on with Awakenings.


----------



## Muk (Sep 3, 2010)

i don't even remember what my last save for awakening was 

i know i got my play throughs for da: o but that's about it.

awakening isn't memorable enough for me to replay it to figure out all the ins and outs


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2010)

Awakening was utter shit.
The new DLC of Golem of Asswreck was garbage
Dragon Age 2 is looking disappointing
And Now some of the work for ME3 will be taken away for a PS3 port

Wow and to think Bioware had a spotless record. 

Also, a new Morrigan DLC?
I want to kill that bitch.
I WANT MY SLAP MORRIGAN DLC

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDeawqKzEVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (Sep 4, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> And Now some of the work for ME3 will be taken away for a PS3 port



NO.  Christina Norman said they get to HIRE MORE people for the PS3 port.  It doesn't detract from ME3's development.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 4, 2010)

FFLN said:


> I continued Awakenings a bit yesterday, but was confused when I saw that Anders' relationship with my guy was "Love". I had to start reloading previous saves to see how far back that went, but fortunately, it wasn't too far back. I just reloaded a save from 13 mins earlier and redid the last part of his companion quest to keep him at the correct "Warm" status.
> 
> I was also thinking about restarting Return to Ostagar and Awakenings by reloading the post-game save and NOT talking to Morrigan like I did in my current game, just so it doesn't mess with any in-game triggers or settings in regards to my character's status with her. After loading that up for a few minutes though, it seemed like a major pain, so I just went back to playing recent DLC and continuing on with Awakenings.



That's just a bug, he didn't really wuv you, iirc Justice was set to love for me, but none of them are romanceable


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> NO.  Christina Norman said they get to HIRE MORE people for the PS3 port.  It doesn't detract from ME3's development.



My fate in Bioware currently is the same level
that if someone from McDonald's said there food is healthy

also that means oh hey gotta cut into the budget

Bioware assumed control of by EA:
Remember how you guys wanted a Female Female relationship in ME3 without Asari involved?

ME[3] fanbase: 

Bioware assumed control of by EA: 
Yeah well the budget for ME3 for that part was cut to help port ME2 to PS3 :33

ME[3] fanbase:
Atleast we have Dragon Age 2

Bioware assumed control of by EA:
Yeah remember all the characters and storylines you loved?
Yeah they kind of don't exist anymore


----------



## Wan (Sep 4, 2010)

What?  You're being nonsensical.  The PS3 port does not cut into the budget for ME3; they're given _more_ money to accomplish it.  And obviously it hasn't been rushed, with a full year between the 360/PC versions and the PS3 versions.  The direct quote from Christina Norman, gameplay designer for ME2, is:

"To anyone who says that me2 ps3 is bad for the 360/PC version, it isn't! We are all gamers here.

it is more like we get to hire extra people because of the ps3 port, it is a win win situation."



Saying that the PS3 version will negatively effect ME3 is just being selfish.  Plenty of games get developed for all three consoles simultaneously without effecting the quality.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 4, 2010)

Plenty of games also get made for all platforms, and it obviously negatively affects the design decisions. Lots of annoying shit exists in Mass Effect 1 & 2 due to consoles (well, 360 specifically) and LAZY development by Bioware when putting it on the PC. They were a bit better with Dragon Age, but not by much.

I trust developer commentary on the quality of their games like I trust a commissioned salesman on the quality of their products.

Not that I care about the port.  I just don't want any multiplayer in the next one. That's a huge undertaking from nothing, and _will_ negatively affect the development of the core game. A PS3 port only takes a handful of people to do properly. Budgetary issues on the port shouldn't, ideally, effect a separate project if the ROI is high.


----------



## Wan (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't see such problems.  But then again I'm a glass is half full guy.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 5, 2010)

^ worse, you're a console ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Wan (Sep 5, 2010)

Originally.  But now I play DA: O on PC.


----------



## Muk (Sep 5, 2010)

you are still a console ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) until you've given up a console 

bioware taken over by ea = shit

should have stayed with atari


----------



## Wan (Sep 5, 2010)

Huh?  What did BioWare ever have to do with Atari?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 6, 2010)

Gamespot reviewed the DLC and as expected it just


*Spoiler*: _DLC spoiler_ 



Morrigan talking to you and you bid her farewell

Fuck you Bioware


----------



## Muk (Sep 6, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Huh?  What did BioWare ever have to do with Atari?



atari used to be bioware's produce, back when they did baldur's gate and nwn

but now its all EA bitches .... so yeah atari = better producer


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 6, 2010)

Vino said:


> Gamespot reviewed the DLC and as expected it just
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _DLC spoiler_
> ...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 6, 2010)

Muk said:


> atari used to be bioware's produce, back when they did baldur's gate and nwn
> 
> but now its all EA bitches .... so yeah atari = better producer



speaking of NWN, i recently started playing some of my favorite mods...AND THEY ADDED HORSIES 

meanwhile, DA still doesn't have mounts


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 6, 2010)

Vino said:


> Gamespot reviewed the DLC and as expected it just
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _DLC spoiler_
> ...



They got my hopes up for nothing...bastards.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 6, 2010)

Two Worlds 2 is going to be more amazing...I know people doubt it but just you wait, I'm getting it for my birthday...it looks fantastic...

Two Worlds 2 > DA2


----------



## Muk (Sep 6, 2010)

yeah i remember the mod that allowed you to run around with a horse and do chivalry stuff 

can't believe DA didn't take that over 

and visible capes, yeah it took nwn a community mod before they were visible and changeable


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 6, 2010)

taken from the article:





> When asked about her intentions, she simply replied that she had much to do that required her to acquire power over time, and that her adopted mother Flemeth was the real threat (and depending on whether you elected to kill Flemeth, you can take a slightly different dialogue choice here). When asked about the child, Morrigan says only that the child is somewhere safe, and being prepared for "what is to come." After barely giving you any kind of answers to your questions, you must then bid the witch farewell, though how you choose to end your meeting with her is up to you.


I told you guys...they are already setting up the story for DA3. 

i bet you anything that the PC in DA3 is going to be Morrigan's child and that the Antagonist is going to be Flemeth trying to take the Maker's throne...I BET YOU ANYTHING!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 6, 2010)

Powerful babeh DA3


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 6, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Powerful babeh DA3



Bateman... i was reading the reviews for Two Worlds 1...eeehhhh 

Also, I read that 2 worlds 2 was 'posta be out in 2008 eeeehhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 6, 2010)

I know the first one was horrible but after reading up about it and seeing some comments from the people who played demo they seem to think it will be pretty good...


----------



## Metaphor (Sep 6, 2010)

>come to thread looking for spoilers
>see vino's post
>read spoiler
>my fucking face 

BIOWAAAARE


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 6, 2010)

Bahahaha. If those spoilers be true, it's fucking DLC for, essentially, a few extra bit of information that should have been in the original damn game.

"Oh... you should have told me... sure you don't want to stick around?"

Hopefully the reviewers didn't exhaust all options.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 6, 2010)

Okay, so yesterday I was playing Awakening and finally went into the Silverite mines in the Wending Woods. Since I had avoided spoilers, I knew nothing about the problems in there, so I just traipsed through the level with my Warden naked while owning everything including the two dragons at the end. ONLY to find out that I hadn't come across ANY of my Warden's gear!! Everyone else had theirs. After some backtracking and forum searching, I decided to just reload from before triggering the "sleep" sequence and take off all of my Warden's gear and switched it out with some stuff I was carrying. Suffice to say, it was pretty annoying.


----------



## Metaphor (Sep 6, 2010)

your gear does drop from one of the experimental creatures (w/e they're called). don't know what to tell you


----------



## FFLN (Sep 6, 2010)

It's supposed to, but it doesn't depending upon what some of your gear is. My warden had mainly mage-only gear and one arcane warrior-only item, so that apparently caused some problems with it.


----------



## Metaphor (Sep 6, 2010)

jesus christ. is everybody actually planning on buying this shit? i'm extremely tempted not to.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll probably end up buying it...and then come here to complain about it.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 7, 2010)

People there is nothing in this dlc it's just a second GTFO With bich! The only hope i have is the opicion to kill Morigan at the end!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 7, 2010)

^ doubtful. She says she's going away for training


----------



## Muk (Sep 7, 2010)

now if morrigan would have stayed with warden, she'd be getting power level, but no she wants to solo that bastard child 

she just isn't smart


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 7, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Two Worlds 2 is going to be more amazing...I know people doubt it but just you wait, I'm getting it for my birthday...it looks fantastic...
> 
> Two Worlds 2 > DA2



After all the pics, DLC and bad calls your post that look like a pile of crap is becaming more and more full of true 

I just don't know what to belive anymore.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 7, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Bateman... i was reading the reviews for Two Worlds 1...eeehhhh
> 
> Also, I read that 2 worlds 2 was 'posta be out in 2008 eeeehhhhhhhhh



I played the first Two Worlds.

I ran into the first village,did a few quests,cringed at the horrible attempt at "ye ol' English" and saw a guy with a cool armor.

I attack him,he kills me.

I attack him again,he glitches,I slowly hack away at his health bar.

He dies..and the ending cutscene of the game plays..

And that was it..I uninstalled it on the spot.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 7, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I played the first Two Worlds.
> 
> I ran into the first village,did a few quests,cringed at the horrible attempt at "ye ol' English" and saw a guy with a cool armor.
> 
> ...



I don't know now man i read about 2 Worlds 2 and they made some cool things... well it can't be worse than Bioware DLC that much i sure.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 7, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I played the first Two Worlds.
> 
> I ran into the first village,did a few quests,cringed at the horrible attempt at "ye ol' English" and saw a guy with a cool armor.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDIOptd7NgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 7, 2010)

Damn yous, Bioware!

I just finished LotSB 2 times, and you still don't have my Baby Mama on the marketplace!
It may be crappy, and I have to delete another file to import my character, but I want my crappy Dragon Age DLC!!!!!


----------



## Metaphor (Sep 7, 2010)

i'm waiting for someone to post a walkthrough on youtube b4 i even consider buying it


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 8, 2010)

So, after waiting hours upon hours, I finally beat the DLC.

In short, too short, too easy, and lots and lots of cameos. I.E. "I've been there before!" You essentially fight through several levels, which are more annoying than hard because anyone who's imported a game from Awakening will piss through it. You go to places, your dog pisses on monuments, Finn says funny things and you meet with Morrigan.

Honestly, it's only worth checking out if your Warden was hard in love with her. Then you can 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 walk into the mirror with her, meet your son, and say goodbye to Ferelden...




Verdict: Go play LotSB instead, unless those with Warden/Morrigan fanfics need an ending. And in which case, you've already lost.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 8, 2010)

^ so they actually show you the kid...?


----------



## Jackums (Sep 8, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ so they actually show you the kid...?



No. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But you have the dialogue option of saying "I want to meet my son", after telling her you want to go with her. Then you enter the mirror, and the DLC ends. 

Kind of disappointing, but I think it makes it pretty obvious Flemeth is going to be a main antagonist in DA3, if not 2. I'm guessing she's an old god, after what Morrigan said about her not being a blood mage, abomination or human.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck yes! I went with Morrigan through the mirror and I get to meet my son, though it was off screen


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 8, 2010)

Jackums said:


> No.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I doubt she's an Old god...there were only 7 iirc, and they were all put to sleep and later corrupted by Darkspawn 

but I agree, I think she's probably main antagonist in DA3...even Morrigan said in Origins that Flemeth cannot truly be killed..._even if you kill her_


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



... I didn't go through the Mirror. Perhaps I should reload and do that, but make a backup of the previous save.

I don't quite understand the ending of the DLC. Morrigan says she left something - a gift. Something of great interest. What the hell is it? The DLC ends just after without telling me what that thing is.




Unfortunately, not as good as Shadow Broker's Lair, to be honest.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> I doubt she's an Old god...there were only 7 iirc, *and they were all put to sleep and later corrupted by Darkspawn*
> 
> but I agree, I think she's probably main antagonist in DA3...even Morrigan said in Origins that Flemeth cannot truly be killed..._even if you kill her_



Doesn't an old god become the Archdemon once corrupted? And iirc the blight in Origins was only the 3rd or the 4th. It's possible she could be.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 8, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Doesn't an old god become the Archdemon once corrupted? And iirc the blight in Origins was only the 3rd or the 4th. It's possible she could be.



5th blight... the last 2 gods are still sleeping beneath the earth.


----------



## Hana (Sep 8, 2010)

Am I the only one that liked the DLC? I don't like the fact that this is only a year or so after the event of DA: O (not much time between the two), but I did like it. Definitely not as good as Shadow Broker, but thats mostly because I play a female PC and Morrigan wasn't romanceable for me. Still I thought it was a decent kick towards DA 2.


And I got my dog back! Thats whats important.

My favorite line: 
Finn - ....and the company is good.
Ariane - Ah, thank you.
-Moment of Silence-
Finn - I meant the dog.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought it, but haven't played it yet.  I spent last night playing Lair of the Shadow Broker.  I'll get to this one by the weekend.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 8, 2010)

Bahahaha. Never did get that Elven woman her info.

"Oh, yeah.  See ya, you two. I'm going to head into this mirror now. No worries. That book you wanted? Yeah, no clue."

Typical Dragon Age DLC. Reused areas, comic relief companions. I found Leliana's Song to be much more satisfying than Witch Hunt. Even with the reused areas and the mirror nookie.

By the way, do you think the next game will go easy on those damned annoying auras? (Yeah, I know... mod that out.) At least turn them off visually during convos! Having that warrior Fade mode active while making out with the witch... just looks stupid.


----------



## Metaphor (Sep 8, 2010)

ending was slightly satisfying. nothing else was


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 9, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> ending was slightly satisfying. nothing else was



yeah this...

bioware got  5 bucks from me for a cutscene......my hats of to them i guess


----------



## Muk (Sep 9, 2010)

so any good story mods out there? 

like an entire game play mod


----------



## Slace (Sep 9, 2010)

can't seem to pirate it yet :/


----------



## Alien (Sep 9, 2010)

Slace said:


> can't seem to pirate it yet :/



Check pm broski


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 9, 2010)

Hahaha.  Witch Hunt has really pissed a lot of people off. Bioware's forums has lots of tears and rage. And they have to patch the DLC too!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 9, 2010)

The people over that forum are really fucking sad.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## The Boss (Sep 22, 2010)

Mashed Potato said:


> Hahaha.  Witch Hunt has really pissed a lot of people off. Bioware's forums has lots of tears and rage. And they have to patch the DLC too!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2010)

Well shit. DAT SONG.

[YOUTUBE]Bn9mi0B0kpo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Oct 29, 2010)

I think this time I might actually play through DA as a girl so I can romance Alistair for the achievement.

I wanna be Queen though so I don't know if I should keep continuing as my elf chick or be a my human chick.


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2010)

get a mod then you can be queen bitch of everything


----------



## fireking77 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Umm am just going to get a Ultimate Edition copy..

wut date is it??*


----------



## The Boss (Oct 29, 2010)

The World said:


> I think this time I might actually play through DA as a girl so I can romance Alistair for the achievement.
> 
> I wanna be Queen though so I don't know if I should keep continuing as my elf chick or be a my human chick.



Human noble. Also you ahve to pick the option where you want to be Queen or else Alistair will tell you "no u" at the end.  

I played as Dalish Efl in my first run... feels bad man.


----------



## The World (Oct 30, 2010)

My city elf is so hot though. 

My human noble chick has a fucking mannish body type and is ugly as sin to look at. 

Seriously what was Bioware thinking making women as tall as men with the same body type? 

And what do you mean where I want to be Queen? It's not like I'm going to Highever or wherever Sten's Jamaica Islands are.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Human noble. Also you ahve to pick the option where you want to be Queen or else Alistair will tell you "no u" at the end.
> 
> I played as Dalish Efl in my first run... feels bad man.



I did Dalish Elf the first time as well...except I doubt you picked male rogue.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 30, 2010)

I never finished a male run. 



The World said:


> My city elf is so hot though.
> 
> My human noble chick has a fucking mannish body type and is ugly as sin to look at.
> 
> ...



Mine was hot too.. 

I'll have to agree with that. The reason I choose Elf was because they were shorter and have more of a femme body... but I guess Bioware made me suffer the consequences later in the game.  

It'll give you an option such as "I vote for Alistair as King and I will rule beside him as his Queen." and the other says "I vote for Alistair as King." .. so you wont miss it.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 31, 2010)

Why don't you guys just look for mods that make them look more feminine?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 31, 2010)

Console bruh.


----------



## Muk (Oct 31, 2010)

stupid bruh 

m0ds are the best


----------



## The Boss (Oct 31, 2010)

Indeed...  I have console and MASTER RACE.


----------



## The World (Oct 31, 2010)

I NEED TO GET MASTER RACE BRAH!
I'M UPGRADING MY PC BRAH!
COLLECTORS EDITION GET BRAH! 

Oh wait........I was thinking of ME2's collector's edition......fuck Dragon Age CE.....I might get UE though.....so many decisions.


----------



## Griever (Nov 3, 2010)

Does anyone know how to get into the quaint hovel in the denerim back alley?.

it's in the location closest to the perl in the side-quest Back alleys justice.


----------



## Wan (Nov 3, 2010)

You have to follow the "Unbound" quest line, finding various notes around the world.  Then you go inside the hovel and fight one tough SOB.


----------



## Griever (Nov 3, 2010)

^ gaxkang was a prick  

My main char is a mage thus i can't use the Keening blade with him  oh well, now i know for when i play as a warrior again.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 3, 2010)

Make your mage an Arcane Warrior, then you can use it.


----------



## Griever (Nov 4, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Make your mage an Arcane Warrior, then you can use it.



He already is, it still says  "requirement: warrior" maybe that doesn't really matter though?.

EDIT: nope


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 4, 2010)

Started playing through this not too long ago. I'm just done with the Landsmeet portion of the game, overall I'm enjoying the progress so far, aside from the fact that I didn't really like the character generation system from the start and the achievement system annoys me.

The worst part of the game for me has to be Orzammar, which overall felt very uninspired. Was just a long trudge through darkspawn and had a few redeeming somewhat creepy moments(the broodmother) Overall though it was the weakest section, neither Branka or Caridin were particularly engaging. 

Some sidequests, especially the guild quest are fairly weak.. Step 1 go kill or collect something... Step 2 go back and get a few gold coins. Not exactly a lot of variety or creativity with most of those quests. Besides they seem too similar to the type of quests you find in mmorpgs.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 4, 2010)

Griever said:


> He already is, it still says  "requirement: warrior" maybe that doesn't really matter though?.
> 
> EDIT: nope



Oh...I always use Duncan's sword.  Or Maric's sword...been too long since I last played, I don't remember.


----------



## Itachinator (Dec 31, 2010)

*Dragon Age Origins*

Hello guys ,
I just wanted to say that I recently bought dragon age origins.
It is a great game but there is one problem , I just cant seem to get the hang of creating a great character build.

Now I have created a mage and its pretty good it killed the first boss in a matter of seconds.

But I never seem to know where to take my character , how to develop it and overall how to make it powerful.

I was just hoping that you could all post a build here? (does not matter what class the build is for)

Also if you have any questions just ask them I will answer them if I can but if I cant im sure someone else who is reading this will be happy to help.

 -Itachinator

p.s. Happy gaming


----------



## Wan (Jan 1, 2011)

My mage's final build in Awakening:

Strength 14
Dexterity 16
Willpower 60
Magic 71
Cunning 22
Constitution 20

So yeah, as a mage you want to pump most of your points into Willpower and Magic.  They both boost your spellpower (the damage or effect done by each spell).


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2011)

I quit after I got passed the Origins of every race. I didn't have it in me to keep going. I may try again after I finish my AC Brotherhood though.


----------



## stavrakas (Jan 1, 2011)

It seems you're new to gaming. Gamefaqs.com is your best friend.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2011)

stavrakas said:


> It seems you're new to gaming. Gamefaqs.com is your best friend.



Gamefaqs is like...bad right? Cause other than FAQS, I dont do much there. Whats so bad about the boards?


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 1, 2011)

First run through: PC Mage, Morrigan, Leliana, and a warrioresque character TBD. So I'll have two mages to work with. For spells, this is what I'm thinking about: 

PC Mage
PRIMAL 
Flame Blast - Flaming weapons-Fireball-Inferno
SPIRIT 
Mana Drain
Mind Blast-Force Field-Telekinetic Weapons-Crushing Prison
ENTROPY
Drain Life-Death Magic-Curse of Mortality-Death Cloud 
CREATION 
Glyph of Paralysis
Heal
Spell Wisp -Grease -Spellbloom -Stinging Swarm
BLOOD 
Blood Magic-Blood Sacrifice-Blood Wound-Blood Control

For Morrigan:
PRIMAL
Rock Armor-Stone Fist-Earthquake-Petrify
CREATION
Heal
SHIFTER 
Spider-Bear-Swarm-Master
ENTROPY
Disorient-Horror-Sleep-Waking Nightmare 
SPIRIT 
Walking Bomb-Death Syphon-Virulent W.B.-Animate Dead
Spell Shield-Dispel Magic-Anti Magic Ward

Hopefully this works well I'm pretty set on most of these spells.


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 1, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> My mage's final build in Awakening:
> 
> Strength 14
> Dexterity 16
> ...



Ok but what spells do you use? im looking for a more damage oriented char maybe aoe ?



Esura said:


> I quit after I got passed the Origins of every race. I didn't have it in me to keep going. I may try again after I finish my AC Brotherhood though.


AC Brotherhood is amazing I havent got really far yet but im loving it so far Im also really into heavy rain at the moment


stavrakas said:


> It seems you're new to gaming. Gamefaqs.com is your best friend.


Its my worst enemy , I never seem to understand everything.



Yoburi said:


> First run through: PC Mage, Morrigan, Leliana, and a warrioresque character TBD. So I'll have two mages to work with. For spells, this is what I'm thinking about:
> 
> PC Mage
> PRIMAL
> ...



Can you tell me what attribute points you have?

P.S. I forgot to mention that I would like you to tell me what attribute points you use? Basically what do you use your first 5 of them on and what do you use the rest on?

Also could I have some more class builds maybe a rogue?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 1, 2011)

dude i remember long ago i had blood mage with armor(cant remember what thats called), shit was like this mage who did a shit ton of damage and never took any damage cuz of his armor, shit was the funnest mage ever


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 1, 2011)

Dexter said:


> dude i remember long ago i had blood mage with armor(cant remember what thats called), shit was like this mage who did a shit ton of damage and never took any damage cuz of his armor, shit was the funnest mage ever



I think you mean blood mage/arcane warrior?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 1, 2011)

fuck yes. shit was awesome


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 1, 2011)

Dexter said:


> fuck yes. shit was awesome



Ive always wanted to try that but im new to the game so i havent unlocked the blood mage option yet >.>


----------



## Wan (Jan 1, 2011)

Itachinator said:


> Ok but what spells do you use? im looking for a more damage oriented char maybe aoe ?



Tempest, Nightmare, Mana Clash, Arcane Mastery, and Crushing Prison are my most-evolved spells. I loooove putting enemies to sleep and making them fight each other with Nightmare.  I also have fully evolved Blood Mage and Arcane Warrior spells.

If you're going to use AoE, be careful.  At normal difficulty on PC or hard difficulty on consoles, AoE that do damage (tempest, blizzard, etc) can damage your own party as well.

Whatever spells you choose, be sure to get Heal.  The ability to heal without using health poultices can be a godsend.


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 1, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Tempest, Nightmare, Mana Clash, Arcane Mastery, and Crushing Prison are my most-evolved spells. I loooove putting enemies to sleep and making them fight each other with Nightmare.  I also have fully evolved Blood Mage and Arcane Warrior spells.
> 
> If you're going to use AoE, be careful.  At normal difficulty on PC or hard difficulty on consoles, AoE that do damage (tempest, blizzard, etc) can damage your own party as well.
> 
> Whatever spells you choose, be sure to get Heal.  The ability to heal without using health poultices can be a godsend.



Ah i like crushing prison 
Its one of my favourite spells ,
But i do like earthquake although it hurts your party >.>


----------



## Vai (Jan 1, 2011)

I love to spam Cone of Cold.


It became my favourite technique...
... if that's any help.

Also, if you critical them while frozen they shatter, if you use StoneFist at them, they shatter, if you use below the belt, they also shatter.
So its cool to have a mage frezing them while others smash them to bits.

Unless you don't want that.




Glyphs are also great for crowd control, especially the third one that makes everyone slip and slip.



Mordin Solus said:


> My mage's final build in Awakening:
> 
> Strength 14
> Dexterity 16
> ...



and basically that setup, focus on willpower and Magic, but make sure to level cunning to 22 if you want to persuade people.


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 1, 2011)

Vai said:


> I love to spam Cone of Cold.
> 
> 
> It became my favourite technique...
> ...



I love smashing stuff to bits 
Thanks for the advice.
I love jowan when he does bloodmagic thats by far my favourite cutscene I also love the way mages can wear armour with arcane warrior.


----------



## Vai (Jan 1, 2011)

Watch out for fatigue though, they'll get really fatigued wearing big armours.

no wait.. theres a way around that.... but I never played with an arcane warrior.


----------



## Wan (Jan 1, 2011)

Willpower boosts the amount of stamina/mana that a character has, thus decreasing the rate of fatigue.


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 1, 2011)

Vai said:


> Watch out for fatigue though, they'll get really fatigued wearing big armours.
> 
> no wait.. theres a way around that.... but I never played with an arcane warrior.



Do you happen to know what I should have my party as?


----------



## Vai (Jan 1, 2011)

depends on what you want.

Just try to use a tank, and don't rush head first into battles with your mage(s).


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 1, 2011)

Vai said:


> depends on what you want.
> 
> Just try to use a tank, and don't rush head first into battles with your mage(s).



ah ok 

Ill use either alistair or the spirit of justice


----------



## Wan (Jan 1, 2011)

My party was usually Alistair as a tank, Wynne as a healer/buffer, and Leliana for thievery.  I myself was a damage-focused mage.  In Awakening my party was Nathaniel as a thief, Justice as a tank, and Anders as a healer.


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 1, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> My party was usually Alistair as a tank, Wynne as a healer/buffer, and Leliana for thievery.  I myself was a damage-focused mage.  In Awakening my party was Nathaniel as a thief, Justice as a tank, and Anders as a healer.



Do you have a good tactic set up I can use?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 2, 2011)

So how different is the game in playing as a girl?


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 3, 2011)

Vino said:


> So how different is the game in playing as a girl?



Its kind of the same just that some characters treat you different so not much of a big difference.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 3, 2011)

I finished Awakening today, it was kinda nice. But the ending was kinda meh.


----------



## Kri (Jan 3, 2011)

At first I was like "how does the Dragon Age thread only have two pages?"

And then I was like *merged*


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2011)

Finished DOA and Witch Hunt just two days ago. :3 
I got my Mage to level 21. Now I wish I could play her more but I don't have money to buy Awakening.  

How do you feel about DO2?


----------



## Sindri (Jan 3, 2011)

I think it can be good if not better than the first, I saw a combat video for the PC the other week and I am glad that their keeping the option to pause and issue commands.  I am interested in how Hawke goes from being a refugee to The Champion, I just hope it's not done in some cliche way.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 3, 2011)

It is too late to finish up the first one?


----------



## Kri (Jan 3, 2011)

_Dragon Age II_ isn't out until March, so you've got plenty of time.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I finished Awakening today, it was kinda nice. But the ending was kinda meh.


What did you expect?  It was basically just an expansion pack.

I'm sort of disappointed that we don't get to create our character this time around.  It also won't feel the same since we aren't Grey Wardens.  :S


----------



## Kri (Jan 3, 2011)

You do get to create your character in _Dragon Age II_. The only limitation is that you're a human. You can change their look, personality, gender, class, et cetera.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, I thought one of the best aspects of the first game was the branching storylines at the beginning.  The Mage arc was probably my favorite.  Noble Dwarf was also sweet though.


----------



## Kri (Jan 3, 2011)

I liked most of the Origins, but it won't be drastically different (apart from the race restriction) when you consider how you'll be making decisions that will affect the world immediately, which, incorporated with strategic timeskips, allow you to shape what's essentially Hawke's backstory.

It's taking the decision of 'who am I?' away from the character creation screen and spreading it across the game.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 3, 2011)

Vino said:


> So how different is the game in playing as a girl?


you tend to want your Warden in less armour or none at all. 

especially if you have NBIAO installed.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2011)

Vino said:


> So how different is the game in playing as a girl?



You get Alistair. :33


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> You get Alistair. :33



Gotta love Alistair, his interactions with other party members are awesome.

"That was SO not what I meant."

Loghain is not as fun.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2011)

Loghain is a scumbro.


----------



## Kri (Jan 4, 2011)

You have to give credit to Anora...

I would have puked all over myself and everyone around me 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 being that close to my father as I watch him get decapitated and feel his blood splash on my face


D:


----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2011)

I wonder what Bioware was thinking when they decided that splattering Loghain's blood on Anora was a great idea, and they should go through with it.


----------



## Itachinator (Jan 5, 2011)

Kri said:


> At first I was like "how does the Dragon Age thread only have two pages?"
> 
> And then I was like *merged*



LOL
It was a personal thread so I could get some classes to play as .


----------



## Awesome (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm playing Dragon Age on a new PC now and it's freezing at the most random times and it takes about 5 or so seconds before it goes back to normal. It's not my graphics settings either because I have a perfect framerate and it freezes, and I turned down the settings to very low with the same issues. I do use V-sync because of some terrible screen tearing though, is it because of that?


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 5, 2011)

Vai said:


> depends on what you want.
> 
> Just try to use a tank, and don't rush head first into battles with your mage(s).



tanks and dw warriors are sweet.  i heard tanking with a 2h is actually pretty good.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 6, 2011)

The funny thing is despite how damaging a pure primal mage can be in this game, I got through nightmare twice (DW rouge, 2H warrior) with neither mage proficient in said tree.

Morrigan was purely spirit/entropy while Wynne was pure healing/creation.

So my pc + Zev (DW + stealth on) were free to rip shit up while Wynne buff'd + haste and Morrigan basically went around hexing and stunning enemies.

Never needed a tank, which is sad cause I liked the bastard prince, but never really used him unless for pure RP purposes in Redcliffe.

Does Primal tree really change the game play that much? Cause i just don't like it at all.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, I was a primal damager. I got all Fire and Electric spells (and almost all earth), the Arcane Mastery too. Morrigan had the cold  and enthropy spells. Wynne healing and Creation. I would start almost every battle casting Tempest and have Morrigan use Cone of cold on the enemies inside while Alistair raped them to death. The only real problem I ever had was with freaking Shrieks. If suddenly they started comming at me, I needed to throw a fireball to make them fall and burn them over time while I poured on them shock/flamebast. 

Things that got me into trouble:


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Broodmothe*r. Would trip me with the tentacles and that's not cool... I couldn't cast anything.
*Shrieks.* Fuckers would go past Alastair and stab me to death too quickly. The damage interrupted me and I couldn't cast. I hate them with passion.
*Loghain*. I was -this- close to kill him alone with my mage several times. Which is kinda surprising that she even managed to last that long alone... but eventually had to give up and use Alastair to kill him.
*Archdemon*. He killed Wynne and Morrigan, at the same time. I was at the ballistas so I didn't realize where they were. I confused their bodies for other darkspawn on the floor (they were far away) and... well, I missed them. I had to wait until the spell recharged to go and look for their sorry bodies. The worst two minutes alone with only two characters. I was spamming Tempest and Fireballs at darkspawn/Archdemon and healing poor Alastair like crazy. Once Wynne and Morrigan were back on their feet, things went smoothly.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 10, 2011)

So I'm on my first run of Dragon Age, and I have to ask: did anyone else giggle when the zombie's showed up in Redcliffe and the music playing in background was a modified tune from the Twilight Zone?


----------



## Muk (Jan 15, 2011)

what is the mod called that gives you mass effect blood armor?

just reinstalling daO


----------



## Muk (Jan 15, 2011)

i thought there was a mod that retextures the blood dragon armor


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 15, 2011)

Muk said:


> i thought there was a mod that retextures the blood dragon armor



Hmm..I think there is.

But that thing looks out of place in DA: O for me at least.


----------



## ShadowStep (Jan 15, 2011)

Thought this was worth posting


----------



## FFLN (Jan 15, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Gotta love Alistair, his interactions with other party members are awesome.
> 
> "That was SO not what I meant."



They certainly are. Especially if you take a look at some of the sex mods out there. He really knows how to punish Morrigan for being naughty.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 16, 2011)

FFLN said:


> They certainly are. Especially if you take a look at some of the *sex mods* out there. He really knows how to punish *Morrigan* for being naughty.



Wait... what mods. What is this.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm also curious.


----------



## Wan (Jan 16, 2011)

Dunno about sex mods but I do know about slapping Morrigan.


----------



## Vai (Jan 18, 2011)

Xbox live is having a sale on DA: O DLC's till january 24.
if anyone is interested



** Awakenings* Normally: 2400 Sale: 1200
** Warden’s Keep* Normally: 560 Sale: 280
* * Return to Ostagar* Normally: 400 Sale: 200
** The Darkspawn Chronicles* Normally: 400 Sale: 200
** The Golems of Amgarrak* Normally: 400 Sale: 200
** Witch Hunt* Normally: 560 Sale: 280 
** Leliana's Song* Normally: 560 Sale: 280


----------



## The Boss (Jan 18, 2011)

* The Golems of Amgarrak Normally: 400 Sale: 200
* Witch Hunt Normally: 560 Sale: 280
* Leliana's Song Normally: 560 Sale: 280

Any of these worth getting?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 18, 2011)

...i do have over 2000 points.....


----------



## FFLN (Jan 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> * The Golems of Amgarrak Normally: 400 Sale: 200
> * Witch Hunt Normally: 560 Sale: 280
> * Leliana's Song Normally: 560 Sale: 280
> 
> Any of these worth getting?



You mean you don't have them already?

Golems is good if you like challenging combat. You get some unique DLC items and *ACHIEVEMENTS *if you beat it on hard or higher.

Witch Hunt is for Morrigan fans... like me. Also has unique DLC items and *ACHIEVEMENTS*.

Leliana's Song was alright. It tells her past, but it seemed a bit buggy for me. I had the choice to repeat certain decisions three times in some spots. It made me wonder if this was intentional so that I wouldn't have to replay it again in its entirety just to see all of the possible outcomes. Like the other two, DLC items and *ACHIEVEMENTS *are also available.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2011)

No.. I don't have them. I quit buying DLC for Origins after that shit fest Awakening.  ...and stop taunting me with them *ACHIEVEMENTS*.  Just how many are we talking about?


----------



## Muk (Jan 19, 2011)

not worth the achievements to get


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2011)

... but... but.. *ACHIEVEMENTS.*  

RDR and New Vegas takes forever to get one. Not that I mind though. Both of them games are _GLORIOUS_. Makes the achievement more rewarding. More games should be like this.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> and stop taunting me with them *ACHIEVEMENTS*.  Just how many are we talking about?



Hmm... I think there are about 3 per DLC, on average. It doesn't take too long to get them. Maybe 2-3 hours per DLC on average. Some of them might be more frustrating than the others though.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2011)

FFLN said:


> Hmm... I think there are about 3 per DLC, on average. It doesn't take too long to get them. Maybe 2-3 hours per DLC on average. Some of them might be more frustrating than the others though.



That's a lot of _Achievements_.  Not sure if I wanna spend my hard earned cash on shitty DLCs though... I just might have to pass on this... since none of them really calls to me.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2011)

Achievements are a bad reason to play a game  but we all do it anyway.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 19, 2011)

Give me a good Rogue build..please!

Something great for DPS,but not with a bow and arrow please!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2011)

^ I'm making a rogue to; I would like to know a good build as well.


----------



## Vai (Jan 19, 2011)

but bow and arrow are so strong on awakening


----------



## Muk (Jan 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Give me a good Rogue build..please!
> 
> Something great for DPS,but not with a bow and arrow please!



duelist and assassin if you want to melee


----------



## fireking77 (Jan 21, 2011)

yah feel like playing this but i know i tons of other games to play like fallout nv  but if i did start a new wart class a sould use


----------



## Vai (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't start new warts, that's madness!


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 29, 2011)

is there some kind of dungeon where enemies can respawn after each visit? i just want to farm for gold and exp before doing the main quest... currently at redcliffe castle and just started the game about two weeks now..


----------



## Vai (Jan 29, 2011)

Monsters don't respawn anywhere.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Jan 29, 2011)

I fucking love this game, my favorite RPG  

I still haven't got Awakening though, how is it?


----------



## The World (Jan 29, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ... but... but.. *ACHIEVEMENTS.*
> 
> RDR and New Vegas takes forever to get one. Not that I mind though. Both of them games are _GLORIOUS_. Makes the achievement more rewarding. More games should be like this.



*DEM ACHIEVEMENTS* are so daunting! But, I love those games so much it compels me to try and do them.


----------



## Vai (Jan 30, 2011)

Yagami-Kun said:


> I fucking love this game, my favorite RPG
> 
> I still haven't got Awakening though, how is it?



.... Its worth 20 bucks.

I liked it. If you treat it as a DLC and not a OMG-FULLY FLEDGED SEQUEL, you'll probably like it too.


----------



## The World (Jan 30, 2011)

It isn't a sequel, that spot is reserved for Dragon Age 2. 

It is basically a DLC/expansion.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9agB49bGwws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FFLN (Jan 30, 2011)

It would've been better with Dog in there too.


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 30, 2011)

Vai said:


> Monsters don't respawn anywhere.





WTF? really? how am i suppose to get the best items if i dont have enough gold then? i want to get the best items that can be bought in denerim but theyre like 45 to 90 gold each.. 

and a question about the drake scale armor? i dont want to mess up but when i try to give the blacksmith the scales there is an option there to pay him like 10 gold. if i give him 10 gold and talk to him again, will there be an option to give him another 20 gold because i read in a guide that you can give him up to 30 gold but the guide wasnt detailed enough so i didnt understand.. and how many scales do i have to give to get the best result?

another question would be the revenants those assholes are so hard to kill especially the first one on the tombstone in the brecillian forest. my tank survives all his goons but the archer keeps on sniping wynn and morrigan and they both die really fast no matter what..


----------



## Muk (Jan 30, 2011)

get a few mods that allow you to get more money

the game is in balanced towards money generation

the other option is to steal every npc you see xD

for the drake scale, you should pay him the money, it allows for the best type of dragon armor at the end

else you just get some mediocre type armor xD


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 30, 2011)

im playing on the ps3 though and its vanilla no dlc, etc.. 

that sucks, just when i planned to max out their levels and get all the best items. seems impossible to do now.

which ones better? dragon scale armor or juggernaut set?


----------



## Vai (Jan 30, 2011)

aionaraP said:


> WTF? really? how am i suppose to get the best items if i dont have enough gold then? i want to get the best items that can be bought in denerim but theyre like 45 to 90 gold each..
> 
> another question would be the revenants those assholes are so hard to kill especially the first one on the tombstone in the brecillian forest. my tank survives all his goons but the archer keeps on sniping wynn and morrigan and they both die really fast no matter what..



you have to be careful with what you spend, its understandable for the first time when keep trying to upgrade your equipment.




aionaraP said:


> im playing on the ps3 though and its vanilla no dlc, etc..
> 
> that sucks, just when i planned to max out their levels and get all the best items. seems impossible to do now.
> 
> which ones better? dragon scale armor or juggernaut set?



Juggernaut.

Dragonbone (the ultimate from Wade) is better if you want the character to have less fatique.


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks muk, vai. guess you cant get the best of everything on this game.. last question, is there a new game+ with all the items, gold, etc. carried over?


----------



## Muk (Jan 30, 2011)

i believe there is a jaugnernaut set that you get as a quest item in the elf forest. it's probably the best with the highest amount of armor defense.

it eats at the fatigue like crazy however

if you only have vanilla, you need to be very careful how you spend your money.

in da1 there is no new game +. you can get awakening and it will carry over the items that are carry-able.

note support for ps3/xbox360 is very poor from bioware, since they just shove all that responsibility over to EA and EA is doing squat for those updates/patches xD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 30, 2011)

If you're playing on a console, you can still get infinite gold, it'll just take you a long ass time.  When you're at Redcliffe and you're preparing to defend it, talk to the chick managing the bar.  I think you might have to convince the bartender to help fight first (or something else, it's been a while since I've played), but when you talk to the chick you can get some of the crystals that you equip Shale with for free.  Take what she offers you and leave the bar.  Go back in and get them again.  Repeat, and then sell them for money.


----------



## Eki (Jan 30, 2011)

i wanted to try this game, but the game play looks a bit iffy. Not my cup of tea


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2011)

So, I beat this game as a human rogue. Dual swords


----------



## Muk (Jan 30, 2011)

Eki said:


> i wanted to try this game, but the game play looks a bit iffy. Not my cup of tea



it is 'less' the story telling and more the exploring what your own npc have as a background story that hit it home for me

gameplay depends on what you like, but pause and tactics is my thing and less wow style action based combat

it is still possible, but i prefer the more strategic version with the mouse/keyboard pc style


----------



## Griever (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm wondering, does the starfang (sword) and warden commaders armor set that i got from the Wardens keep DLC carry over to awakening?. 

I read someone that it doesn't, but i don't know if it's true or not, after all the time i spent trying to track down the Meteor Metal Ore it would really suck if it didn't


----------



## Muk (Mar 20, 2011)

hmm i don't think it transfers over

a lot of items do not transfer over unless they are just origins exclusive


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2011)

Indeed, one of many issues with Awakening.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 21, 2011)

Griever said:


> I'm wondering, does the starfang (sword) and warden commaders armor set that i got from the Wardens keep DLC carry over to awakening?.
> 
> I read someone that it doesn't, but i don't know if it's true or not, after all the time i spent trying to track down the Meteor Metal Ore it would really suck if it didn't



It doesn't...I just played Awakening for the first time a couple of days ago, and Starfang didn't carry over...along with the pre-order bonus items.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 21, 2011)

So last night, I finally beat this game after 17 attempts on the Archdemon. I sacrificed my Grey Warden at the end though, and I'm wondering, in DA: Awakening, will the main character be a random Grey Warden? or will Awakening just ignore my save and set the main character as the Grey Warden from DA: O?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2011)

If you import into Awakening you'll play an Orleasian(sp?) Warden


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 21, 2011)

Alrighty then, cool. Thanks Moogle.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 21, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9agB49bGwws[/YOUTUBE]



Puahahahahhaha.... I laughed harder than I should.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn Morrigan can really back dat ass up! 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic9hmRgXkYw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 28, 2011)

I picked this up to try one final time to get blight queller
This will be my hardest run yet: 
Solo Dual Wield Warrior


----------



## Muk (Mar 28, 2011)

mage would probably be easier 

and more imba


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 28, 2011)

i dont want a cake walk
I am doing it on hard as well


----------



## blackbird (Mar 28, 2011)

I was quite disappointed to find out, that there doesn't seem to be any sensible difference between Hard and Nightmare.


----------



## Muk (Mar 28, 2011)

put a mod on then you'll definitely find a difference


----------



## Luxiano (Mar 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VG2677ew0T0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL Morrigan .Which origin story do you guys like the most? No spoilers but mine would def be the mage and Dwarf Noble. I like being a jackass to Jowan.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2011)

Human Noble.


----------



## FireEel (Mar 29, 2011)

How I wish DA2 would be 1/2 as epic as DAO.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2011)

FireEel said:


> How I wish DA2 would be 1/2 as epic as DAO.



I know that feel bruh.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 29, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> LOL Morrigan .Which origin story do you guys like the most? No spoilers but mine would def be the mage and Dwarf Noble. I like being a jackass to Jowan.



Dalish Elf.


----------



## FireEel (Mar 29, 2011)

Oversoul said:


> Dalish Elf.



Yea Dalish Elf origins rocks. Ties in nicely with DA2 too.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 29, 2011)

^ I guess they did that because the Dalish Elf origins was sort of lacking in DAO. I personally loved the Dalish Elf origins too. But that maybe because it was my first play through.


----------



## FireEel (Mar 29, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ^ I guess they did that because the Dalish Elf origins was sort of lacking in DAO. I personally loved the Dalish Elf origins too. But that maybe because it was my first play through.



Dalish Elf Origins also takes place in a completely different area from the rest of the game.


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2011)

My first successful playthrough was with a Dalish Elf 2-handed Warrior named Dante. 

I liked having my cool Dalish tat on my head, but whenever I was in a cutscene they gave me a crappy bow instead of my 2-handed sword to be in line with the Dalish origin of being a crappy Legolas. I am disappoint Biofail.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 30, 2011)

Human Noble [Momma was BA]
Dwarf Noble [how to get owned every possible way by little brother]
Mage [lolz jowan ]
City Elf [Oh Howe looks like one ur sons is dead ]
Dalish Elf [Mirrors are shiny ]
Dwarf Commoner [not bad just dont remeber much about it]


----------



## Rios (Mar 30, 2011)

As a Dwarf commoner you win the tourney. Then kill some more people.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 30, 2011)

^It's the same for Dwarf Noble... and then you don't have to wear crap on your face. 

I've only tried Human Noble, Dwarf Noble and Mage, of which I found Dwarf Noble the most interesting (and rage inspiring ), though Mage was nice as well.



Muk said:


> put a mod on then you'll definitely find a difference



Throw some names my way then.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 30, 2011)

City Elf was fun. you get to kill a lot of humans. those bastards.


----------

